#ubuntu-touch 2012-08-19
<WebVisitor-2> hi there
<WebVisitor-2> ginn gives me the message : error subscribing to gestures
<WebVisitor-2> im running ubuntu 12.04
<WebVisitor-2> do you know how to solve it?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-12
<iBelieve> Is there anyone here from the Calendar app team? I've got a question about a feature in it.
<annerajb>  iBelieve there is another irc channel for apps dont remmeber which one.
<iBelieve> annerajb, thanks, I asked there too (#ubuntu-app-devel), but tried here as well in case any of them hang out here
<annerajb> yay progress the bootstrap appears to be working fine. now i just have to get the rootfs installed (assuming it fits inside my tiny space)
<nhaines> annerajb: congratulations.  :)
<annerajb> nhaines, fun was short lived the bootstrap apparently dosnt know how to mount the rootfs
<annerajb> it may have to do with what it says on the wiki The "scripts/touch" file in the ramdisk needs to figure out the data partititon's device file name (like /dev/foo). It might fail for your device and cause the boot process to fail. I've hard-coded the device path for the Desire Z for now, maybe we can set this in the device config at build time later.
<Oroku_Saki> is there a wiki for the partition layout explanation???
<Oroku_Saki> where things are supposed to be
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<Oroku_Saki> when I run unity8, I get this... Cant find EGLConfig, returning null config
<Oroku_Saki> I have egl.cfg....
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, Not all device node permissions may be covered by this. In particular if you have no graphics coming up and get EGL related errors in logcat, make sure you add a line allowing non-root rw access to the GPU device node. For OMAP/SGX devices the line is something like
<annerajb> that's from the wiki
<Oroku_Saki> for the udev 70 rules?
<annerajb> it looks like it.
<Oroku_Saki> MODE="0666" that is what I have
<Oroku_Saki> I did it for all lines in my udev.tenderloin.rc from cm
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, did you check that this KERNEL=="pvrsrvkm" matches the kernel module your device uses for gpu??
<annerajb> hmmm
<Oroku_Saki> well, the touchpad is an adreno, but it doesn't use that module like say the droid 4 maserati.. the touchpad adreno has kgsl and etc all built into the kernel
<Oroku_Saki> even tried.  "export QT_QPA_EGLFS_DEPTH=16"
<annerajb> can you post a logcat or and dmseg?
<annerajb> dmesg*
<Oroku_Saki> the entire dmesg?
<Oroku_Saki> or output of when I run unity
<annerajb> hmm post the entire thing pastebin wont mind lol
<Oroku_Saki> just a quick info when I run unity as root.. I get this "QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display"
<Oroku_Saki> but when I run as phablet I get the EGL error
<annerajb> how are you starting unity?
<Oroku_Saki> dmesg.. http://pastebin.com/gFU9jd9f
<Oroku_Saki> just running "unity8" =)
<Oroku_Saki> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ initctl start unity8 initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Empty address ''
<annerajb> is the upstart daemon running?
<Oroku_Saki> yes.. ? upstart-file-bridge --daemon
<annerajb> well i am out of ideas didnt notice anything on the dmesg
<annerajb> thought based on a different message under root i guess it could be some sort of permission that phablet dosnt have
<Oroku_Saki> I see a constant powerd complaint abut my backlight in my syslog...
<Oroku_Saki> other then that.. me too
<Oroku_Saki> out of ideas
<Oroku_Saki> I cannot android-chroot
<Oroku_Saki> 02:12 ?        00:00:00 lxc-wait -n android -s RUNNING
<Oroku_Saki> "/proc/-1/root/: No such file or directory"
<Oroku_Saki> things are strange now.. I need to wait for a new porting guide or something
<Oroku_Saki> is my android-ramdisk.. is that supposed to be mounted somewhere??
<Oroku_Saki> I cant mount loop my system.img, so I decided the mntroot in my touchscript should be my actual system partition
<Oroku_Saki> lxc boot says success
<Oroku_Saki> actually.. "/var/log/upstart# cat lxc-android-boot.log mount: can't find /data in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Oroku_Saki> "/home/phablet/.cache "doesn't seem to have any logs about unity, or anything really
<Oroku_Saki> or upstart
<Oroku_Saki> anyone know a way to test EGL\GL?
<Oroku_Saki> http://pastebin.com/ec7U4QKt
<Oroku_Saki> initctl start ubuntu-touch-session USER=phablet
<Oroku_Saki> I do not seem to be missing libOmex libs or libGL* or etc
<Oroku_Saki> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin$ ./qmlscene __pthread_gettid -2 Cant find EGLConfig, returning null config Aborted
<Oroku_Saki> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/$ sudo qmlscene -platform ubuntu /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/QtMultimedia/Video.qml __pthread_gettid -2
<Oroku_Saki> that doesn't crash... screen refreshes.. when the command stops my screen turns to a crazy blue, and stays blue until I rerun the command
<Oroku_Saki> actually, blue comes on when this comes up in console: Cant find EGLConfig, returning null config
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<Wufu> what is the sudo password on ubuntu touch after install?
<RAOF> ubuntu, IIRC
<Wufu> thanks
<Wufu> can u update ubuntu touch with "apt-get upgrade" ?
<RAOF> Yes, as long as you're not using the image-based updates system, I think (in that case, the system partition is read-only)
<Wufu> every time i sudo it says the password is not "ubuntu"
<Nimble> Wufu, the password is phablet.
<Wufu> thansk that helped :)
<Nimble> np
<dholbach> good morning
<Oroku_Saki> any reason why I can't logcat?
<Oroku_Saki> I see a patch about alog instead of log and smybolic link
<Wufu> any one have problem with calling a phone nr that begins with + or * ?
<popey> Morning.
<annerajb> morning
<annerajb> anybody have instructions for repacking the initramfs? Need to modify scripts/touch for my device
<ogra_> annerajb, why would you do that ?
<annerajb> the scripts/touch cannot find my data partition since i am on a btl/mtd device and it cannot read the partition labels
<ogra_> ah, so you end up in an adb shell then ?
<annerajb> yup with a message saying that it coudnt find a data partition here is a post on the mailing list about another device that has my same issue
<annerajb> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg03502.html
<ogra_> pk
<ogra_> *ok even
<ogra_> annerajb, the abootimg package ships a scritp for this
<ogra_> abootimg-unpack-initrd and abootimg-pack-initrd
<lilstevie> is there a way to find out why upowerd would be calling for an emergency shutdown? I've looked through logs and with tried to see if there was anything with powerd-cli listen and am still no better off
<ogra_> i'll try to get to bug 1199084 this week so you can specify them on cmdline in the future
<ubot5> bug 1199084 in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "mount support via cmdline parameters: systempart= datapart=" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199084
<annerajb> ogra_, thanks :D
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Youth Day! :-D
<annerajb> ogra_, how do you use that command every -h variation i pass to it says ramdisk dosnt exist
<ogra_> annerajb, abootimg-unpack-initrd /path/to/initrd.img
<ogra_> it will unpack it in your current dir (so better run it in a scratch or tmp directory you crate first)
<ogra_> if you run abootimg-pack-initrd in the same place it will pack the contents to an initrd.img again
<annerajb> ogra_, abootimg-pack-initrd dosnt work. zcat complains about the img not being in grep format. i am passing it as argument the boot.img
<ogra_> abootimg-pack-initrd doe not take any arguments
<ogra_> you just need to run it in the same place you ran the unpack
<ogra_> it will then create an initrd.img ...
<annerajb> ogra_, well i cant run the unpack.
<ogra_> ah, you said pack above :)
<annerajb> yeah my bad
<annerajb> gzip: initrd.img: not in gzip format
<annerajb> cpio: premature end of archive
<annerajb>  that's what it says
<ogra_> so you have the bare initr.img file (or androids ramdisk.img) ?
<ogra_> *initrd.img
<annerajb> ogra_, i have boot.img renamed in the same directory to initrd.img
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> boot.img is not an initrd.img :)
<ogra_> boot.img usually contaisne bootloader setup kernel and initrd together
<annerajb> is that the file i should be modifying? the one that contains the scripts/touch file?
<ogra_> initrd.img containse the scripts/touch file
<ogra_> boot.img is a container that carries more than just an initrd
<ogra_> abootimg -x boot.img
<ogra_> try that
<ogra_> if your vendor was sane enough to use an android standard boot.img it should work
<annerajb> ../boot.img: not a valid Android Boot Image.
<ogra_> (and you should end up with three files ... bootimg.cfg, initrd.img and zImage)
<ogra_> ah, sad
<ogra_> so the other way is to edit it in your build tree
<ogra_> and do a rebuild afterwards
<ogra_> the ramdisk.img
<annerajb> so i edit the script inside ubuntu-root/touch/scripts
<annerajb> and then run which target to repack it?
<ogra_> you unpack the ramdisk.img ... edit the script in the unpackaged dir and then use the repack command to repack the ramdisk.img
<annerajb> ok and then i make a boot.img with that and the cfg and the kernel?
<ogra_> no, then you do a rebuild of your zip
<ogra_> your device uses a special non standard way of compiling the boot.img ... you need to use the way the build uses
<ogra_> (typically samsung does that)
<annerajb> so i run brunch epicmtd as normal?
<annerajb> wont that override the ramdisk.img?
<ogra_> not if you didnt clean it
<ogra_> if you did, just run a full build, then edit and run it again (it should only pick up the changes)
<popey> ogra_: (been away on vacation for a week so catching up) - should I be testing the ubuntu-system images?
<ogra_> popey, as you feel like ... fo rthe normal images we now fullt rely on the dashboard
<popey> when are we switching?
<popey> (to the image based ones)
<ogra_> no idea, we are still missing Mir/lightdm and a full switch to click
<popey> ah
<ogra_> at least the latter is needed
<ogra_> else you cant install/remove stuff
<popey> ofc
<ogra_> not sure we'll wait for Mir though
<popey> gosh, phablet-flash got a lot more chatty ☻
 * popey gets tea while it does the work
<ogra_> it also got caoomands now
<ogra_> *commands
<ogra_> plain phablet-flash wont do anything anymore
<popey> ogra_: do we have docs somewhere ready for new world order phablet-flash?
<ogra_> i dont think so
<ogra_> sergiusens wrote a mail i think, but the wikis are outdated
<popey> k
<dholbach> ogra_, popey: there's not too much on the wiki which needs updating
<dholbach> I'll look into it
<annerajb> ogra_, that didnt work the brunch epicmtd overwrote my ubuntu-root/scripts/touch
<dholbach> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg03687.html is sergiusens' mail
<annerajb> ogra_, from what i read a blank initramfs get's downloaded every build
<annerajb> and it uses that as a template to make the device specific one
<ogra_> annerajb, you should have created a ramdisk.img ... not sure what "your ubuntu-root/scripts/touch" is supposed to be, but it will definitely not be used by anything
<popey> dholbach: thanks!
<annerajb> i did create a ramdisk.img it was rewrote
<annerajb> ogra_, ubuntu-root is a folder on out/target/product/epicmtd/ which contains the initramfs after extraction (the one that get's downloaded online)
<annerajb> The android_build repository on phablet.ubuntu.com has all the required changes to create the android zip file. It downloads files for a generic initramfs and puts them in "out/target/product/devicename/ubuntu-root". I think that changes to those files are not automatically put back into the ramdisk
<annerajb> that's from the wiki
<ogra_> annerajb, right, so you want that initramfs file, not some script
<annerajb> oh ok so i want modified the downloaded initramfs
<dholbach> ogra_, popey: done
<annerajb> and since it's already downloaded is gonna use the one i have?
<ogra_> annerajb, right
 * ogra_ is afk for ~1h
<diwic> ogra_, I'm looking at the audio hal, it tries to /dev/socket/qmux_bluetooth which - when running from outside the container with libhybris - fails with EACCESS
<diwic> ogra_, it looks like /dev/socket/qmux_(audio|gps|radio) are set up for groups audio, gps, and radio, but not the bluetooth one
<diwic> ogra_, since you did the flipped container stuff I figured you might be the best person to ask
<ogra_> bah, sigh, that means we need more android groups in our rootfs
<annerajb> ogra_, btw that didnt work ogra it redownloads it every time. even without cleaning any files.
<ogra_> so look at the build scripts and disable the download :)
<annerajb> yeah already did
<diwic> ogra_, so are you the right person to make sure we get a bluetooth group in the android rootfs, and set that group to allow /dev/socket/qmux_bluetooth access? :-)
<diwic> the phablet user seems be part of the bluetooth group so outside the container probably things will be working
<ogra_> diwic, well, most likely, yes ... what will access that socket ? the prob is not adding the user or making phablet a group member
<ogra_> the prob are daemons that dont run as the needed user
<diwic> ogra_, well, when opening the audio HAL it tries to access it - most likely that will be the PulseAudio process
<ogra_> are we sure everything that accesses the socket directly from the ubuntu side will have the right permissions ?
<diwic> ogra_, pulseaudio runs as the phablet user right now.
<diwic> ogra_, bluetoothd runs as root, we can guess that might also use the socket perhaps
<ogra_> well, root should be fine
<diwic> ogra_, and unless some security person thinks pulseaudio should run as something else, I'm happy with having it running as the phablet user
<ogra_> yeah, phablet seems ok
<diwic> ogra_, other than that I'm not sure who would access the socket
<ogra_> i wasnt so sure about direct access ... does pulse actually access the socket itself ?
<diwic> ogra_, pulseaudio opens the audio HAL. The audio HAL accesses the socket.
 * ogra_ is a bit surprised that we shove sound through a socket on teh ubuntu side instead of just using the sound devices directly 
<ogra_> ah, ok, so there is another layer
<diwic> ogra_, I don't think we shove sound through it. It's just the proprietary blobs doing stupid things.
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> as usual
<davmor2> morning all by the way
<ogra_> diwic, for a test, can you edit /etc/init/lxc-android-config.conf and add a "chmod a+rw /dev/socket/*" right above the lxc-wait line, it should start working then
<ikillcypher> hello any developers here ?
<annerajb> ogra_,  after modifying it so it dosnt download it and repacking the ramdisk.img when i run brunch it still overwrites it
<timp> ikillcypher: I guess so, but even more in #ubuntu-app-devel
<ikillcypher> well it is about ubuntu-touch
<ikillcypher> so what with ubuntu-app-devel ?
<ogra_> annerajb, hmm, are you sure you look at the right ramdisk ?
<timp> ikillcypher: #ubuntu-app-devel is more specific, but you can try here also
<ogra_> (might probably be called ubuntu-ramdisk.img)
<ikillcypher> ogra__ are you a developer ?
<annerajb> ramdisk.img in out/target/product/epicmtd/
<ogra_> ikillcypher, yes
<ikillcypher> it seems like porting ubuntu-touch did not work I sent an email but no responds
<ogra_> annerajb, is that the only file with ramdisk in its name in that dir ?
<ikillcypher> I have already everything done with the changes patched but when I do brunch I get kernel error
<annerajb> ogra_, there is also android-ramdisk.img
<annerajb> but android-ramdis.img is the ubuntu one ie. not the one that contains the script/touch init file that moutns /data
<ogra_> right, thats supposed to end up in /system/boot/ in your zip
<ogra_> while the other is for the boot.img
<annerajb> well i guess ill have to pack ramdisk.img by hand
<annerajb> oops
<annerajb> i mean the whole boot.img
<ikillcypher> ogra_, http://pastie.org/private/tgyyfvzawfhj0mz8rl5z8q
<ikillcypher> error im facing porting it to my device already did all the patches that was in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<annerajb> ikillcypher, did you remove the devicenameParts target?
<ikillcypher> remove what?
<ogra_> ikillcypher, thats a multi job build ... (waiting for unfinished jobs) ... the error cn be miles above, you need to paste more of the log
<ogra_> it is likely that the actual error is just fallout of one that happened earlier
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/pfvmi0fvf7wekllopi63wg
<ikillcypher> here full logs
<ikillcypher> humm ?
<ikillcypher> o.o
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, hey how are you?
<ikillcypher> ogra_ ?
<diwic> ogra_, gaah. /dev/socket/qmux_bluetooth is a directory, and in there, there is one socket created in each direction.
<diwic> ogra_, so I tried a variation on your command, and now the thing does not boot. Reflashing now.
<ikillcypher> he seems to be have disappear
<ikillcypher> smartboyhw, Im finally getting help on my porting
<smartboyhw> ikillcypher, \o/
<smartboyhw> Great
<smartboyhw> How is your progress?
<annerajb> ikillcypher, if you run brunch again do you get the same error?
<ikillcypher> who me ?
<annerajb> yes
<ogra_> ikillcypher, that doesnt look like it builds a kernel at all
<ikillcypher> let me try
<annerajb> ikillcypher, listen to ogra he has a good point. you should have some kernel build lines aven after having completed a build it still check syscalls and version files
<ikillcypher> so what should I do ?
<ikillcypher> ogra_, ?
<ogra_> dunno, make sure it builds a kernel :)
<ikillcypher> o.o dude you are a ubuntu-touch developer
<ogra_> go into the kernel dir, copy your defconfig to .config and see if you can do a maunual build
<ikillcypher> manual build ?
<ogra_> ikillcypher, well, i'm not a sony developer :P
<ikillcypher> what
<ikillcypher> make_defconfig ?
<ogra_> try a manual kernel buid
<ogra_> no, copy the defconfig for your device to .config in the toplevel dir of the kernel source tree
<ogra_> then run make zImage and see if there are errors
<annerajb> ogra_, this is my proc/last_kmsg http://paste.ubuntu.com/5976907/
<annerajb>  It says no errors detected so apparently the bootstrap booted fine??
<annerajb> I am seeign now a black screen and i have no adb
<ogra_> thats a samsung, right ? give it some time, i havent found out yet why adbd comes up so slow on these devices .... if you have no boot loop thats a good sign at least
<annerajb> ogra_,  if i have a boot loop will the animation show every loop?
<ogra_> well, it will reboot all the time
<ogra_> instead of sitting on a black screen with sdb running
<ogra_> *adb
<ikillcypher> oh fcuk
<ikillcypher> there are like two yuga configs files
<ikillcypher> one with cm_fusion_yuga
<ikillcypher> and one with fusion_yuga
<ikillcypher> wtf
<annerajb> fun fun
<ogra_> annerajb, [    4.223150] arch_reset: attempting watchdog reset
<annerajb> kernel stall right?
<ogra_> that looks like your kernel commits suicide
<annerajb> fuuuuuuuuu
 * ikillcypher retry to build
<ikillcypher> sorry
<ogra_> and i cant see it using the ubuntu initrd
<ogra_> look at the lines after [    3.607211] Freeing init memory: 5356K ... there you should see a bunch of thing like starting udev and it would print which disk it mounts etc
<ikillcypher> ogra_ how do I manuel build the kernel /
<ogra_> [    3.581788] Warning: unable to open an initial console.
<ogra_> that one is definitely an issue too
<ogra_> ikillcypher, did you copy the config over to .config ?
<ogra_> after that just run "make zImage"
<ogra_> it should start building
<ikillcypher> I really cant find .cofig ?
<ikillcypher> .config
<ogra_> no, you create it by copying the defconfig there
<ikillcypher> so I create a new folder call .config
<ogra_> cp /pathto/defconfig .config ... in the toplevel dir of your kerne
<ogra_> no, a file
<ikillcypher> and copy the two defconfig to it ?
<ogra_> no, the one your build uses
<ogra_> it surely only uses one
<ikillcypher> well it does automatically o.O
<ogra_> and you said you did the changes for tehh kernel config when porting ... so the file you edited before is the one
<ikillcypher> oh
<abimanyu> hi any one know how to debug boot loop?
<ogra_> abimanyu, try to get into recovery without powering the device down ... then you can check /proc/last_kmsg from the recovery adb
<ikillcypher> ./home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/kernel/sony/apq8064/arch/arm/configs/cm_fusion3_yuga_defconfig
<ikillcypher> that ?
<ogra_> if thats the one your device uses for building the kernel, then that, yes
<abimanyu> ogra_: i tried that but its only showing messages from bootloader not kernel
<ikillcypher> cp /kernel/sony/apq8064/arch/arm/configs/cm_fusion3_yuga_defconfig  .config ?
<ogra_> abimanyu, are you sure you didnt power down ?
<ikillcypher> ogra_ im not good with bash commands :(
<ogra_> abimanyu, last_kmsg lives in ram ... if power is lost you only get info from the current (recovery) boot
<abimanyu> ogra_: i have Samsung Tab 2 i am unable to enter recovery without pressing power button
<annerajb> ikillcypher, cp /home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/kernel/sony/apq8064/arch/arm/configs/cm_fusion3_yuga_defconfig /home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/kernel/.config
<annerajb> ikillcypher, then do cd  /home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/kernel/ && make zImage
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch$  cd  /home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/kernel/ && make zImage
<ikillcypher> make: *** No rule to make target `zImage'.  Stop.
<annerajb> ikillcypher, type pwd and paste the output of that command
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch/kernel$ pwd
<ikillcypher> /home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/kernel
<ogra_> wrong dir :)
<ikillcypher> lol
 * annerajb hides
<ikillcypher> wtf ?!
<ogra_>  /home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/kernel/sony/apq8064/ is the toplevel dir for your kernel
<ikillcypher> so what is the correct directory ? then
<ikillcypher> yup it is
<annerajb> o so the cp i gave ya is wrong
<ikillcypher> cp /home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/kernel/sony/apq8064/arch/arm/configs/cm_fusion3_yuga_defconfig  /home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/kernel/sony/apq8064/ ?
<annerajb> ikillcypher, cp /home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/kernel/sony/apq8064/arch/arm/configs/cm_fusion3_yuga_defconfig /home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/kernel/sony/apq8064/.config
<annerajb> yeah
<annerajb> use my because yours wont use the .config name after copying
<annerajb> after that you can run make zImage inside the sony/apq8064/ directory
<ikillcypher> yup I know not that newbie
<annerajb> ogra_, any ideas about the initrd thing? how do i know if it's using the ubuntu initrd
<ikillcypher> WHAT
<ikillcypher> ]Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers (EXPERIMENTAL) [Y/n/?] y
<ikillcypher> Cross-compiler tool prefix (CROSS_COMPILE) [] (NEW)
<annerajb> lol
<ogra_> ikillcypher, oops :)
<annerajb> it seems the default config need some updates
<ogra_> try:
<ikillcypher> Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers (EXPERIMENTAL) [Y/n/?] y
<ikillcypher> Cross-compiler tool prefix (CROSS_COMPILE) [] (NEW)
<ikillcypher> Local version - append to kernel release (LOCALVERSION) [] (NEW)
<ikillcypher> Automatically append version information to the version string (LOCALVERSION_AUTO) [Y/n/?] (NEW)
<ogra_> export CROSS_COMPILE="/home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-eabi-4.6/bin/arm-eabi-"
<ikillcypher> I Press enter and this happens
<ogra_> and then run again
<ikillcypher> interuppt the zImage ?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> yo dont want it to mangel your config
<ikillcypher> ogra_
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/om2pedfz42vtrodgxr9a
<ogra_> are you sure you copied the .config in place ?
<ogra_> ls -l ./.config
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch/kernel/sony/apq8064$ ls -l ./.config
<ikillcypher> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ikillcypher ikillcypher 14549 Aug 12 19:38 ./.config
<ogra_> hmm, ok
<ogra_> weird that it asks questions, it shouldnt
<annerajb> ogra_, could it be that the device config is old and the new kernel introduced this new flags?
<annerajb> actually nvm..
<ogra_> well, the device config should be for the kernel version in use ... unless the cyanogenmod tree is wrong
<annerajb> i dont think the kernel just added the ability to append kernel release to local version.
<ogra_> no
 * ikillcypher heartbrokes and hope he is able to port it 
<ikillcypher> cause thousands of users will be dying for it so Im not going to give up
<ogra_> ikillcypher, wait until sergiusens gets up, he usually has better ideas sbout the android trees than me ...
<ikillcypher> how long is that
<ikillcypher> it is 19:47 here
<ogra_> dunno. just hang around here ... the above line wil have highlighted his name
<ogra_> and he usually reads the backlog on IRC
<annerajb> ogra_, any ideas on what i could do apart from go under the desk and cry? the wiki said somethings about enabling CONSOLE_ on the kconfig but i have them all enabled.
<ogra_> annerajb, i would start trying yo get the ubuntu initrd in use first
<annerajb> which one is the ubuntu initrd the rootfs??
<annerajb> or the ramdisk.img?
<ogra_> it shoul dtheoretically be the ramdisk.img
<annerajb> hmm my /system dosnt have scripts/touch
<annerajb> let me flash again.
<ogra_> and you should see it printing stuff about systemd-udevd  and init should print which disks it tries to mount etc
<ogra_> your /system never has scripts/touch
<annerajb> yeah like the error i had before. it seems the latest flash broke it
<annerajb> oh where is scripts/touch then?
<ogra_> inside the initrd
<ogra_> (and in a place in the ubuntu rootfs. but thats not of any interest for your issue)
<annerajb> where does the initrd reside on /system?
 * ikillcypher does not know what to do 
 * ikillcypher reboot into windows for the time being
<annerajb> ogra_, so i commented too much and it wasnt copying the initrd. still can't get the stupid script/touch to stay modified :(
<diwic> ogra_, so I tried manually executing these commands in a root shell, and they indeed resolved the problem that you need to run as root:
<diwic> ogra_, "chmod a+rwx /dev/socket/qmux_bluetooth" "chmod a+rw /dev/socket/qmux_bluetooth/*"
<ogra_> diwic, heh, i bet -R would have done that too ... but yeah, lets probably do it this way and save additional system users
<diwic> ogra_, -R ?
<ogra_> rercursive :)
<diwic> aha, as a switch to chmod
 * diwic is slow today
<ogra_> yeah
<iKillCypher> ogra_, let me know once that dude is back
<diwic> ogra_, opening it up to *any* user, including malicious apps, does not sound like a good idea to me
<diwic> ogra_, hum, unless they're blocked by apparmor perhaps
<ogra_> diwic, yeah, indeed, but we're also trying to get rid of these hardcoded android UID/GID stuff
<diwic> ogra_, I'll just trust that you know more than me on the matter then :-)
<ogra_> heh, no, i dont
<ogra_> but we cant just use a UID that only exists on ubuntu ... the socket is shared, permission chnages also happen in android
<ogra_> so that would force the next android UID into the ubuntu side ...
<ogra_> i'm pondering which is the less bitter pill to swallow :)
<iKillCypher> ogra_ do you think the porting is possible for my device
<iKillCypher> xperia z
<iKillCypher> since some others have done it for xerpia z tablet and other xperia devices
<ogra_> iKillCypher, if cyanogenmod runs, it should indeed
<iKillCypher> should I ask one of the members to join in here freexperia team member ?
<ogra_> iKillCypher, did you try running cyanogenmod on your device before starting to port ?
<iKillCypher> yeah of cause
<ogra_> ok, then porting should work too
<iKillCypher> I have even build cm 10.2 and cm 10.1 on my device
<iKillCypher> I will try to ask the member to join this channel
<themikem> iKillCypher: you might start with mamenyaka's kernel: https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_kernel_sony_apq8064
<iKillCypher> what about it
<themikem> his Xperia Tablet Z port is on https://github.com/mamenyaka
<themikem> you're using the same kernel on your device.  He made the mods necessary to run Ubuntu to the kernel already, and has it integrated with the android build system.  Might be a good reference for what you are trying to do, given the devices are very similar.
<iKillCypher> I have made necessary patches to kernel too
<themikem> okay, just a suggestion
<iKillCypher> well I will pm him then
<iKillCypher> thank you
<themikem> your build system for the "brunch" command is going to use the defconfig you mentioned earlier.  If you want to mod the config, you need to mod that defconfig file and then run make mrproper in the apq8064 kernel directory
<themikem> if you want to use menuconfig, you can run ./make_defconfig.sh cm_fusion3_yuga_defconfig in kernel/sony/apq8064
<iKillCypher> huh ?
<iKillCypher> well I just want it to brunch properly
<iKillCypher> so I dont get what are you trying to sya
<iKillCypher> say*
<themikem> right, so brunch is using cm_fusion3_yuga_defconfig to build your kernel
<themikem> (most likely anyway, you'll need to double check it)
<iKillCypher> and ? edit ?
<iKillCypher> I did that
<themikem> so if you want to modify the kernel configuration, you'll need to modify cm_fusion3_yuga_defconfig
<themikem> then run make mrproper in the apq8064 directory, croot, and then brunch
<iKillCypher> yup did that ?
<iKillCypher> run make mrproper ?
<iKillCypher> themikem can you repeat that Im going to boot into ubuntu for now
<iKillCypher> in awhile
<iKillCypher> brb
<themikem> yes, you have to do the "make mrproper" in kernel/sony/apq8064.  The make_defconfig.sh script does all this for you.
<daftonrails> Saw this advert F.Y.I. about Ubuntu Edge on ebay .... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130965518650&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, ogra_ hi! got a moment?
<ikillcypher> mapreri, here ?
<ikillcypher> what did you tell me just now ?
<_polto_> hello
<_polto_> "phablet-flash community -d mako" do not work. output: bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~mako-image-dev/phablet-image-info/mako": No such person or team: mako-image-dev
<Oroku_Saki> "root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ./logcat Unable to open log device '/dev/alog/main' "??? /dev/alog???
<_polto_> any idea pls ?
<cyphermox> good morning!
<ikillcypher> ??
<ikillcypher> where did that guy go just now
<ikillcypher> o.o :(
<_polto_> good morning. sorry to repeat myself for those who  just came in..
<_polto_> "phablet-flash community -d mako" do not work. output: bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~mako-image-dev/phablet-image-info/mako": No such person or team: mako-image-dev
<_polto_> any idea pls ?
<ikillcypher> nope
<_polto_> and I was surprised by ubuntu-one icon that just login you on the web interface, but do not allow any sync with my phone.
<_polto_> also on Nexus4 phone jack does not work. It does on android.
<ogra_> _polto_, i dont think you want the "community" in your command there ... mako is officially supported
<ogra_> and the sound layer isnt even implemented, dont expect everything to work there :)
<_polto_> ogra_, oh, how to get the latest build for nexus4 ?
<ogra_> well, sergiusens changed the commands, i dont know what you need for official ... moitting "community" should print you the options though
<ogra_> *omitting
<ogra_> likely something with "cdimage"
<_polto_> ogra_, I got my main phone stolen. So I am evaluating if my ubuntu-phone can become my daily phone.
<_polto_> I was not able yet to setup 3G.
<ogra_> it should just come up AFAIK
<ogra_> (if you dont have a PIN lock in place at least)
<ogra_> there might still be UI glitches though ... the indicator showing ot wrong etc
<_polto_> ogra_, I did not find how to setup a lock
<ogra_> well, does your SIM have  a PIN ?
<_polto_> I removed the PIN since the phone is not asking for and do not work with the PIN.
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> then it should just connect
<ogra_> and yoou should see rmnet0 as your network connection if you check from commandline
<_polto_> OK. Cellular settings show  the choice 2G or 2/3/4G in gray (not selectable)
<ogra_> dont trust the settings app ... nothing is connected to anything there
<ogra_> (well, some bits are, but dont ask which)
<_polto_> OK :)
<ogra_> check with the terminal :)
<ogra_> nmcli d
<ogra_> should give you the list of devices
<ogra_> nmcli c
<ogra_> the connections is use (or available)
<_polto_> gsm disconnected
<ogra_> is this a recent image ?
<ogra_> /var/log/installer/media-info has the build stamp on current images
<_polto_> ogra_, how could I sync contacts to my phone ?
<_polto_> ogra_, 20130811
<ogra_> i think that only works for google contacts
<ogra_> well, looks like yesterdays image then
<_polto_> google contacts are ok, to start
<_polto_> my android was synchronised..
<_polto_> also I tried OTG USB and HDMI on nexus4, none of them worked. :(
<ogra_> no, it wont for 13.10
<_polto_> :(
<ogra_> thats only planned for 14.04
<ogra_> 13.10 id the target for a working phone system ... 14.04 for convergence
<popey> hmm, flashing mako my phone is sat at the android guts screen and phablet-flash is telling me INFO:phablet-flash:Flashing system to /home/alan/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130812/saucy-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img
<popey> < waiting for device >
<popey> what's it waiting for?
<ogra_> the device
<ogra_> :P
<popey> ☻
<popey> its there.
<sergiusens> popey: hmmm... are you on saucy?
<popey> I've even moved it closer on the desk
<popey> yes sergiusens
<ogra_> did you use the new syntax ?
<sergiusens> popey: just replug it in
<popey> its a machine I _just_ upgraded to saucy
<popey> yes ogra_
<popey> alan     23751  2.0  0.4  63112 14036 pts/5    S+   15:02   0:04 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b --pendin
<sergiusens> popey: replug it in... also see if fastboot devices returns anything
<popey> replugged
<popey> still sat there
<sergiusens> popey: what about running fastboot devices? and then 'sudo fastboot devices'
<sergiusens> popey: and did you have custom udev rules before updating?
<Oroku_Saki> Hey ogra.. do you know why logcat goes to /dev/alog instead of /dev/log... problems running logcat....
<popey> alan@hactar:~/phablet-flash-wrapper$ fastboot devices
<popey> no permissions  fastboot
<popey> alan@hactar:~/phablet-flash-wrapper$ sudo fastboot devices
<popey> [sudo] password for alan:
<popey> 04c770facfe7991f        fastboot
<Oroku_Saki> I think its a libhybris thing?
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, namespace issues ...
<ogra_> our logcat reads from it though
<popey> sergiusens: no, didnt touch udev, this laptop has been in a drawer for months
<Oroku_Saki> my touchpad shows dev/log and dev/log_main etc... should this work?
<sergiusens> popey: so this is a udev issue
<popey> its never had the ppa on either
<plars> pmcgowan: Do you know who could take a look at bug #1211334. I'm not sure whether the retracer will deal with it successfully or not, we'll see I guess.
<sergiusens> popey: what version of android-tools-fastboot do you have?
<ubot5> bug 1211334 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "gallery app crash during automated tests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211334
<Oroku_Saki> I am booting off a lvm partition
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, no, the udev rules in ubuntu would move it to /dev/alog (and logcat only looks there with the phablet tree)
<popey> sergiusens: 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu14
<plars> asac: in case you are interested also, bug #1211334
<sergiusens> popey: oh... issue can be if you ever used 'android' _months_ ago :-) and added a rule into your udev that would break the ones in the package
<Oroku_Saki> had to add lvm.static and change my initramfs, told it where the data partition was and.. have problems mount loop with /data/system.img so I just told it where my system partition was
<popey> its never used android on that laptop
<Oroku_Saki> I added udev rules...
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, OMG
<popey> its never had anything to do with phablet on
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, oyu mean you try to boot your device with lvm on the mmc ?
<Oroku_Saki> yep
<ikillcypher> you are here waited for you for ages
<Oroku_Saki> and it booted.
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, that will surely need a lot of tinkering with the ubuntu initrd then
<Oroku_Saki> but... having problems finding out if android is running.. and I get EGL.cfg cannot be found errors
<Oroku_Saki> so I thought I would try to run logcat =)
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: there are other people here who can help too
<Oroku_Saki> I have never been able to successfully do a logcat
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<Oroku_Saki> in my life
<ikillcypher> ogra_, asked me to wait for you
<_polto_> so long..
<_polto_> :(
<_polto_> ogra_, thanks for all the help. I'll try to use it as main OS on my phone for some time.
<_polto_> let's see how it works for me.
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, well, if everything worked /system/bin/logcat should just do what you knwo it for
<Oroku_Saki> polto, I would help you
<Oroku_Saki> but I don't have any supported devices
<sergiusens> popey: can you unplug the device, run 'udevadm  monitor' and plug it in again?
<Oroku_Saki> that is what is bugging me, it says it cannot find /dev/alog
<Oroku_Saki> quantal was the last time I got the gui working
<popey> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977432/
<Oroku_Saki> you helped me then.. so.. you got it working.. =)
<ikillcypher> ogra_, what was the issue I was facing kernel right
<ikillcypher> ?
<ogra_> ikillcypher, i just said he might have better ideas :0
<ogra_> :)
<Oroku_Saki> you had me copy my missing libs and firmware from jb... but my new rom sources do not require that
<ikillcypher> well let wait for him to respond then
<ogra_> ikillcypher, your kernel doesnt start to build
<ikillcypher> :'(
<ikillcypher> yeah let hope someone can help me out
<ikillcypher> cause I really want to support this devices and make the community happy
<Oroku_Saki> ogra_ can you tell me where exactly the android system partition is supposed to be mounted? /system or /android/system.. and the /data partition???
<Oroku_Saki> I get confused about the android data partition vs the phablet data partition
<ogra_> /system and /data
<ikillcypher> anyway im wondering why not write it from scratch ?
<Oroku_Saki> so /data should just be my cm-data partition?
<ikillcypher> why use cm as based ?
<ikillcypher> cm == cyanogenmod ?
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, right
<Oroku_Saki> hmmm okay.. well.. that is right
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, though it becomes your / too
<Oroku_Saki> what about /android/system does that really matter?
<sergiusens> popey: can you append a --property to that command?
<Oroku_Saki> also, I don't seem to have an fstab in my android-ramdisk.img
<Oroku_Saki> so I added one.. but it didn't seem to help
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ContainerArchitecture
<Oroku_Saki> lxc complains it cannot find mtab or fstab
<ogra_> have a read ... that should give you some impression
<popey> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977455/
<Oroku_Saki> thanks ogra! time for work.. read it when i get.. to.. "work"
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<ogra_> :)
<Oroku_Saki> looks sweet though... or neat.. thought out real well.. do you know why they flipped it?
<Oroku_Saki> touch script is confusing.. wish someone would post one that uses system partitions instead of detecting the data partition based off of a label and or uuid
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, i hardcoded mine it was a pain to do if yuo need help il sent you a diff
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, bug 1199084
<ubot5> bug 1199084 in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "mount support via cmdline parameters: systempart= datapart=" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199084
<Oroku_Saki> thanks! here is mine.. http://pastebin.com/40ZXZk9P I would like to compare it with yours
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, https://github.com/w-flo/android_build/commit/522aee7be3503cb9c6db65b8163cdc3e73fbfc9c#core/Makefile
<ogra_> i'll try to get that fixed this week
<annerajb> ogra_, :D
<Oroku_Saki> I stared at it for at least an hour... =) thanks! the one thing I got stuck on is loop mounting my system.imf
<Oroku_Saki> it wouldn't mount.. so I said screw it.. here is my /dev/store/cm-system...
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, uh, dont mix up things
 * ikillcypher omg any idea what should I do
<ikillcypher> im like staring here
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, the tpuch scripts does many things for mand diffeerent images
<ogra_> *touch
<ogra_> only one path is the right one
<Oroku_Saki> I noticed
<Oroku_Saki> mntroot, etc
<ikillcypher> and ogra_ why wasnt ubuntu- touch written from scratch?
<ogra_> (loop mounting doesnt happen at all in normal flipped)
<Oroku_Saki> mntroot should be my /data
<annerajb> ikillcypher, probably because the effort it would require it would be gigantic
<Oroku_Saki> hmm
<ogra_> ikillcypher, because the drivers for the hardware wouldnt be usable this way
<Oroku_Saki> mount -o loop,ro ${rootmnt}/var/lib/lxc/android/system.img /android-system
<ogra_> annerajb, it wouldnt, but you wouldnt find free drivers for modems or graphics
<Oroku_Saki> that is where it wouldn't mount, even with my system.img being there... or anywhere
<Oroku_Saki> and.. there is not a system.img in that path...
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, yes, normal flipped images do not loop mount anything
<ogra_> and they dont use img files at all
<Oroku_Saki> omg confused =)
<ogra_> as i said, dont try to make all code paths of the touch script work
<ikillcypher> so ubuntu-touch is based on android ?
<ogra_> all you want is to add your device to the top level list
<lilstevie> ogra_, is there any way to bump up the amount of logging from upowerd? on my device it calls for an emergency shutdown for what seems to be no reason on unplugging it
<ogra_> ikillcypher, no
<ogra_> lilstevie, there should be a debug option ... no idea how to enable it though
<lilstevie> ogra_, :/ okay
<Oroku_Saki> @annerajb can you pastebin your touch?
<sergiusens> popey: your issue is that I don't have a mako ;-)
<Oroku_Saki> I need a cheat sheet
<annerajb> yeah
<Oroku_Saki> thanks!
<ogra_> ikillcypher, ubuntu uses a few binary drivers from android ... and all the bits that are needed to make these drivers operate properly
<popey> sergiusens: hah
<ikillcypher> rest ?
<popey> sergiusens: i can give you ssh access to the laptop if that helps?
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, thought that wont work. since the touch script get's overwritten
<sergiusens> popey: nah, the stuff you gave is good
<Oroku_Saki> I put it in my initramfs myself
<ikillcypher> popey, developer right ?
<Oroku_Saki> under /scripts
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, theoreically adding mmcblk0p267 or whatever your /data partition is to the variable at the top which holds the list of lables shoudl eb enough
<Oroku_Saki> problem is my /data partition is a logical volume
<ogra_> yeah, thats an issue
<Oroku_Saki> and the uuid does not show up in by-label or uuid
<ogra_> and wont be easy to solve
<Oroku_Saki> I did get labels to work on my logical fat32 partition
<popey> ikillcypher: hmm?
<Oroku_Saki> I think I may be able to add labels to my data and system partition so the labels show up in /dev/disk/by-label
<Oroku_Saki> I had the change the 60-persistent rules and remove dm-*
<ogra_> well, you should be able to mount by device name ...
<ogra_> by just adding it to the list
<Oroku_Saki> I just mount by /dev/store or /dev/mapper
<Oroku_Saki> the uuid's for ext4 do not match the actual uuid shown by blkid
<ogra_> well....
<ogra_> partlist="userdata UDA DATAFS USERDATA"
<Oroku_Saki> oh yeah... a touch script that works off the blkid would be cool. =)
<Oroku_Saki> yeah I say that partlist=
<ogra_> just add something that identifies the device there
<sergiusens> popey:  cat /lib/udev/rules.d/70-android-tools-fastboot.rules | pastebinit
<Oroku_Saki> are those partition labels?
<annerajb> i added mtdblock3 to that line and that's what all my changes Oroku_Saki
<Oroku_Saki> ahhh
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, they are device names
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, thats a list thats just used with find /dev -name $listitem
<ikillcypher> ogra_, sergiusens , popey  : Im facing this error and im trying to port ubuntu-touch to xerpia z once im done I wish I could help in the development :(
<Oroku_Saki> my /dev does not show a .. /dev/data
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/jidrdo0dh0wzgtefjhc2rq
<ogra_> on first match the loop breaks and the found device is used for mounting
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, why would that matter
<Oroku_Saki> I figure its a attribute of the partition
<ogra_> find searches in /dev
<ogra_> and uses whatever it finds first
<popey> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977496/
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, what i did to find my device name was to boot into recovery mount data and in adb run df -h
<ogra_> no matter what subdir it is in
<Oroku_Saki> it is getting a list of all the names in /dev
<sergiusens> popey: so your udev stuff is fine, in comparison to mine at least, and it seems you get seat
<Oroku_Saki> how is it matching that to a name like "datafs or uda"
<Oroku_Saki> ?
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, right, so just add a proper match
<Oroku_Saki> dm-3 or etc?
 * ikillcypher is sad 
<Oroku_Saki> since mine say dm-1 dm-4 as virtual device mapper disks
<ogra_> find /dev -name dm-3
<ogra_> or rather just add dm-3 to the partlist variable
<ogra_> and it should juyst magically all work
<sergiusens> popey: just for the sake of it grep 4ee0 /lib/udev/rules.d/* /etc/udev/rules.d/* | pastebinit
<Oroku_Saki> thanks! one last question.. should I have a system.img in my /data? I don't see how touch script detects my system.img.. I see it in the script.. but
<ogra_> no, thats another image type
<popey> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977502/
<sergiusens> popey: this should just work! :-/
<popey> ☹
<Oroku_Saki> "echo "initrd: mounting ${rootmnt}/var/lib/lxc/android/system.img as ${rootmnt}/android/system" >/dev/kmsg || true 		mount --move /android-system ${rootmnt}/android/system"
 * popey starts again
<Oroku_Saki> that confused me
 * ikillcypher is wondering what's with the ignore
<sergiusens> popey: can you do this without --bootstrap ?
<popey> sure
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, yeah, thats for the OTA images which arent supported for ports atm
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, just ignore all that stuff
<Oroku_Saki> thanks!
<ogra_> all you need is the device name in the list
<Oroku_Saki> confused the hell out of me...  great.. that does work.
<Oroku_Saki> it reads my build.prop from my /system
<ikillcypher> rawr
<Oroku_Saki> but only if I mount system hardcoded
<ikillcypher> am I not around :(
<Oroku_Saki> so I do.. "mount --bind /android-system ${rootmnt}/android/system 		mount --bind ${rootmnt}/userdata ${rootmnt}/android/data"
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, mounting /system is dealt with by fstab
<ogra_> (in ubuntu)
<Oroku_Saki> then I have /system and /data linked to /android/system and /android/data
<ogra_> no, you dont want that
<popey> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5977517/
<Oroku_Saki> yeah... I had a feeling you would say that
<Oroku_Saki> so system should be mounted automagically?
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, popey too busy for me ?
<ikillcypher> :(
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, first make sure the initrd gets you into an ubuntu rootfs and adbd is up there ... then we can move on
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: you need to ask a specific question, this is high traffic and most of us do this _while_ we work on other things
<popey> ikillcypher: I can't help, sorry
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/jidrdo0dh0wzgtefjhc2rq
<ikillcypher> that is my question
<Oroku_Saki> that part it easy, but I will change it this time my just adding my dm-* to my partition list and report back.
<sergiusens> popey: are you using xmir?
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, the setup creates the fstab on first boot using a script, that script will need adjustment too
<popey> sergiusens: no, but the desktop isn't logged in
<ikillcypher> ogra_, knows what is happening o.o
<Oroku_Saki> I dont have an fstab in my android-ramdisk though.. is that bad?
<popey> it's a remote machine
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, but first try to get a proper boot :)
<popey> as in, it's on the other side of my desk
<sergiusens> popey: hmmm... ah, so you need to have _seat_
<Oroku_Saki> okay... okay.. getting to far ahead of myself
 * popey logs in
<Oroku_Saki> also when I try to run android-chroot it complains about /proc/-1/root not being there
<popey> sorry sergiusens
<ogra_> sergiusens, i wish i could say the same ... today i didnt manage to do anything "while" working on other bits :)
<Oroku_Saki> maybe your suggestions will fix that
<sergiusens> ogra_: was figured speach, last thing I did yesterday was with my invisible cloke on :-)
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, android-chroot kind of expects that the container is up and running ... i dont think thats the case for you yet
<ogra_> sergiusens, haha
<Oroku_Saki> lxc-config gripes about no mtab or fstab
<ogra_> we need mores such cloaks
<Oroku_Saki> so I bet so.. try again after the changes... time for work!! =)
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, right, just get the boot going and we can move on
<Oroku_Saki> thanks man!
<ogra_> one step at a time
<ikillcypher> ok now me >:(
<Oroku_Saki> the worst part is: when it works... bored.. the fun part is getting it to work.
<ogra_> ikillcypher, well, there isnt much to help with, get your kernel to build, then it will move on (or find out why it doesnt build and fix that)
<ikillcypher> and how do I do that ?
<ikillcypher> since zImage isnt working
<ikillcypher> make zImage
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, should we break it more often so you dont lose interest ?
<Oroku_Saki> yes
<ogra_> haha
<Oroku_Saki> like webos
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<Oroku_Saki> I at least got openweb os to boot a gui on my maserati phone.. but I lost interest after that....
<Oroku_Saki> that and I realized they were using libhybris and working off of ubuntu-touch
<Oroku_Saki> and then touch changed a lot.. which left me wondering.. what the hell will happen to open-webos
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<ikillcypher> ogra_,
<ikillcypher> Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers (EXPERIMENTAL) [Y/n/?] y
<ikillcypher> Cross-compiler tool prefix (CROSS_COMPILE) [] (NEW)
<ikillcypher> DUDE !_! WHY !_!
<ogra_> because it wants these set and they arent, usually the build scripts wold set them in your environemnt so nothing would ask forr them i guess
<ogra_> did you ever build a CM image manually ? you should probably start with that, make sure you understand whats going on and find out if it happens there as well
<ogra_> or even lower and read up about how to build a kernel
<pmcgowan> plars, I assigned it to gusch
<plars> pmcgowan: thanks
<gusch> pmcgowan plars looking at that https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-gallery-app-autopilot/72/artifact/clientlogs/ the powerd crashed as well, and dmesg.log reports some thermal problems
<plars> gusch: yes, we see that powerd crash pretty frequently
<ikillcypher> YES I HAVE BUILD CM MANUALLY
<ikillcypher> sorry for the caps
<ogra_> ikillcypher, and does it build the kernel there ?
<sforshee> plars, gusch: every powerd crash I've looked at has been due to powerd starting before the sensors were ready, and afaik we don't yet have any way to deal with that
<ogra_> ikillcypher, so just compare the two kernel trees and find the difference
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/mkmyzeikg5trot50piovoq
<ogra_> and if you have it i bet your build will work
<ogra_> sforshee, !
<gusch> plars: so if that's a thermal issue, then gallery has no chance to fix that ;)
<ogra_> sforshee, powerd uses the snesorservice ?
<sforshee> ogra_: yes it uses the proximity sensor to turn off the screen during calls
<ogra_> sforshee, we *need* to make sure it starts after the container then
<sforshee> ogra_: how do we do that?
<ogra_> sforshee, we are trying to hunt down an issue where something accesses the sensor service before the container is up since weeks ... the container fails then
<Oroku_Saki> oh yeah... my device backlight is under /sys/class/leds...  that has never worked for me.. quantal used to complain
<plars> gusch: I'm not sure why they would be having thermal issues, unless the powerd crash could cause that... sforshee?
<ogra_> nobody ever thought about powerd i think :)
<Oroku_Saki> powerd seems to use /sys/class/backlight
<Oroku_Saki> for the lcd backlight
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, it also uses hybris to talk to sensors
<sforshee> plars: thermal issues wouldn't be caused by powerd
<sforshee> Oroku_Saki: yes, that's the standard kernel framework for backlights
<ogra_> no, thermal issues could be caused by ueventd hanging
<ogra_> or by rteh sensorservice not being able to start
<Oroku_Saki> does the container have to be running for graphics to work (stupid question, I expect yes)
<plars> ogra_: we're aware of that, and we kill ueventd to force a restart before running the test
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, rightm thats a yes :)
<Oroku_Saki> that is why my egl config can't be found then
<Oroku_Saki> like it says in some link somewhere
<ogra_> plars, right, it seems though that just having powerd's upstart job depend on the "android" event would fix all this :)
<plars> the ueventd eating 100% cpu bug kills the autopilot jobs in general, so if it were that I would expect to see a lot more than those 2 failures
<Oroku_Saki> my backlight uses /dev/lm8502 so I added that to udev though it is not in my udev.device.rc it is mentioned in my init.device.rc
<Oroku_Saki> I thought that was smart. =)
<Oroku_Saki> okay I better go
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, the mpunpoints need to be populated (/system, /data, /vendor and factory) and the container needs to be up for graphics to work
<ogra_> *mountpoints
<Oroku_Saki> oh
<Oroku_Saki> yeah I don't have vendor or factory
<Oroku_Saki> what is /android/system for?
<ogra_> factory is mostly used for 3G stuff ... likley not important ... and it is often also called efs
<ikillcypher> ogra_, that wont work
<ogra_> /adnroid/system is for the OTA images
<ikillcypher> since it was modified
<Oroku_Saki> I guess that is the tmpfs that populates those /system /vendor or etc
<ikillcypher> I will try to ask one of the existing ubuntu developer
<ogra_> it isnt used in normal flipped images
<Oroku_Saki> OTA image.. over the air?
<ogra_> yes
<Oroku_Saki> you mean the 400mb zip file?
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades ...
<ogra_> thats the next step after flipped images
<Oroku_Saki> so having /android is... useless?
<ogra_> yes
<Oroku_Saki> I see that in my touch script though
<ogra_> it doesnt exist on normal flipped images
<Oroku_Saki> where it is creating /tmpfs/android, etc
<ogra_> the touch script is used for various different image types
<ogra_> ignore that part
<Oroku_Saki> it looks for /tmpmnt/system.img
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> which should never be there on a normal flipped image
<Oroku_Saki> so... does this go into affect? # Old flipped model 	elif [ -d /tmpmnt/ubuntu ]; then 		mount --bind /tmpmnt/ubuntu ${rootmnt} 		mountroot_status="$?"
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, hey how did you repack your scripts/touch i can't figure out how to make mine use a modified touch script without the zip being broken
<annerajb> the device zip cannot be installed since it's broken somehown if i modify it
<Oroku_Saki> unpack gunzip -c ../your-ramdisk-file | cpio -i
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, no
<ogra_> nothing of this is used
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, do you run that after getting the zip from brunch? or in between?
<Oroku_Saki> I just found it in my initramfs, under /scripts I take the kernel that is in uimage, and split the ramdisk and kernel, unpack the ramdisk, edit touch, pack it, and join the kernel and ramdisk back into a uimage file that is compatible for moboot, my boot loader
<asac> bug #1211334
<ubot5> bug 1211334 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "gallery app crash during automated tests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211334
<Oroku_Saki> http://www.android-dls.com/wiki/?title=HOWTO:_Unpack,_Edit,_and_Re-Pack_Boot_Images
<asac> plars: is this reproducible?
<asac> e.g. retrying gives the same result?
<Oroku_Saki> creating a moboot compatible uImage uses the mkimage command
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, thanks :D
<Oroku_Saki> np
<gusch> plars: how can I open/use the core dump file?
<Oroku_Saki> @ogra_ cat /android-system/boot/android-ramdisk.img | gzip -d | cpio -i fstab*
<Oroku_Saki> is that used?
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, not used :)
<Oroku_Saki> dang it man! what is used?
<ogra_> only the first "find" and the according mount call
<ogra_> all the other logic lives inside the rootfs for nromal flipped
<Oroku_Saki> so it would then go to here? # Mount the data partition to a temporary mount point 	mount /dev/store/cm-data /tmpmnt 	mount --bind /tmpmnt/ubuntu ${rootmnt
<Oroku_Saki> well.. what it would normally say stock?
<ogra_> yes
<Oroku_Saki> Ahhhhh
<ogra_> well, just add it to the list :)
<ogra_> the fid should find it by name
<ogra_> *find
<Oroku_Saki> userdata UDA DATAFS USERDATA SWEET..
<Oroku_Saki> okay, thanks!
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> it mounts that, then bindmounts the ubuntu subdir and just moves on
<Oroku_Saki> you should have spent yesterday on here, instead of... doing.. enjoying the sunshine and spending time with your family, blast you!
<ogra_> no further mounts mangling or anything
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> yeah, i know ... i'm such a lazy bastard
<ogra_> not working on weekends and the like :)
<ikillcypher> :(
 * ikillcypher is SAd
<plars> gusch: gdb I would guess
<plars> asac: doubtful, we can try, but probably difficult to reproduce
<asac> plars: we saw gallery app being flakyt before. I assume this is the reason?
<asac> if so, i am sure it will come back. lets retry and see if it goes green
<asac> gusch: did the coredump in the bug give you anything useful?
<plars> asac: no, this is new
<plars> asac: we have not seen this crash in the past runs
<asac> ok
<asac> plars: if we retry, we wont' loose the log etc.?
<plars> asac: it will disappear from the dashboard, but we won't lose it completely
<davmor2> ogra_: you mean you don't have a second job working weekends like the rest of us........oh hang on you're going to say taking care of families isn't a second job right ;)
<plars> asac: and we can get it back there too
<ogra_> davmor2, on the weekends i'm a gardener ... and can opener for my cats
<asac> lets see if there is anything useful in the coredump from gusch
<ogra_> davmor2, sometimes i'm a cleaning woman
<ogra_> :)
<balloons> iBelieve, is someone else on the team going to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/sidebar/+merge/178783?
<iBelieve> balloons, Arto doesn't have much time, Carlos works on the backend, not the UI, and mhall119 is out of town, so I haven't found anyone to merge it.
<iBelieve> balloons, though popey looks like he's back. I'll see if he can do it.
<balloons> iBelieve, kk :-)
<davmor2> ogra_: see that's 3 extra jobs you hadn't even thought about right :)
<iBelieve> popey, could you take a look at the merge requests I've made for File Manager? No one else on the team has had time to review them.
<ogra_> davmor2, heh, yeah ...
<mpt> didrocks, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Phone
<didrocks> mpt: thanks!
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: if you go to plus.google.com/app/basic/stream on the browser do you get a static window? or can you scroll on it.  In Thursdays image it was fine but on fridays and todays it is static for me
<ogra_> davmor2, i can scroll in the non mobile version
<ogra_> but it started to hang recently in the mobile version
<davmor2> ogra_: twitter is the same so I'm assuming it is to do with the user agent but could be wrong
<davmor2> user agent string that is
<davmor2> ogra_: also how do you get the desktop version up mine always seems to be the mobile version :)
<ogra_> davmor2, i think asac pomoted a new user agent string ... might be thats it is slightly wrong
 * davmor2 glares at asac 
<popey> iBelieve: will take a look
<iBelieve> popey, thank you!
<davmor2> asac: is it possible that this breakage coincides with the update to the user agent string?
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: hey, when audio flinger is moved to HAL, does that mean we'll be using pulseaudio
<ChickenCutlass> jdstrand, correct
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: cool, thanks :)
<gusch> asac: I don't get any hint from the core file, but I guess the gallery was built without debug symbols ...
<gusch> asac: I just call "gdb /usr/bin/gallery-app /tmp/CoreDump" - any better way to use the core dump?
<gusch> plars: I just call "gdb /usr/bin/gallery-app /tmp/CoreDump" - any better way to use the core dump? As gallery  seems to not have debug symbols
<annerajb> gusch, there is a way to get stack trace without debug symbols on the crashed binary
<annerajb> gusch, but it requires the debug symbols that where stripped from the build.
<annerajb> and the segfault line from the dmesg
<gusch> annerajb: ok - how do I do that? I'll need quite some help for that ...
<annerajb> well you can start by finding the debug symbols of the gallery app assuming they where compile with
<annerajb> sometimes they are build with them and stripped after building and saved somewhere else
<digossantos> someone online?
<gusch> annerajb: I'd then assume the symbols be in a separate package, but there is none
<ogra_> no, 336 people idling
<annerajb> gusch, you can look at the makefiles see if it's build with symbols
<annerajb> also you could compile it yourself with symbols
<gusch> annerajb: but then I'd need the exact same version, right?
<annerajb> well if it crashes with a newer version then you have symbols if it dosnt the bug was fixed?
<digossantos> hello fellows, I'm tring to port ubuntu-touch to the sony xperia s lt26i. I was able to boot and run the shell in the quantal-phablet-mwc image, but any image newer than that gets me to a black screen
<gusch> annerajb: the crash happened only once - I'm not able to reproduce it
<digossantos> have you ever seen this issue?
<annerajb> gusch, then you will have to track the symbols (assuming they are saved somewhere)
<annerajb> gusch, i have to head out to get lunch but ask aroud hopefully one of the ubuntu touch developers can tell you where the symbols may be
<asac> plars: did you retry the phone-app? e.g. reproducible?
<ogra_> asac, do you know if the useragent string in the browser was changed ? i know you had asked for it
<ogra_> seems G+ and twitter stopped working in mobile mode now
<popey> ogra_: visit http://popey.com/ogra from the phone and I'll tell you what the UA is ☻
<ogra_> heh, cool
<popey> bah, loads of other people clicking that ☻
<Cantide> lol
<ogra_> popey, heh, and i just get a 404
<popey> yeah, you will, whats your public IP?
<ogra_> uh, 87 something ...
<ogra_> 80.152.237.3
<ogra_> 80 :P
<popey> hmm, see no visit today
<ogra_> funny ... i see the 404
<ogra_> and a search form
<popey> on the phone?
<ogra_> yes
<popey> how strange
<ogra_> popey.com blog ...
<ogra_> calendar and a ton of links on the right
<balloons> plars, asac I'm saddened to see the fixes for weather did not work in the lab. Everything runs locally here for me and on the device ;-(. Do we have videos being produced yet for failures? I don't see anything in the jenkins artifacts
<ogra_> and your askubuntu icon
<plars> balloons: that doesn't work on the device, only on x86
<plars> balloons: it is working for you on a real device?
<balloons> plars, ahh, right.. of course :-)
<plars> asac: you mean gallery app?
<balloons> plars, yes, weather seems to be a network issue completely. it's just plain timing out
<popey> ogra_: "Mozilla/5.0 (iPhone; CPU iPhone OS 5_0 like Mac OS X) AppleWebKit/534.46 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/5.1 Mobile/9A334 Safari/7534.48.3"
<popey> so no, not changed
<ogra_> popey, www.whatismyuseragent.com
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> yeah, i get the same
<popey> hah, i get an iis error on that domain ☻
<ogra_> lol
<Cantide> iis :C==*
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> it gets the IP wrong though
<ogra_> ah, no, it doesnt ...
<ogra_> popey, well, does G+ work for you ? can you scroll ?
<ogra_> all elemnts, links and buttons work
<ogra_> but i cant scroll
<popey> the phone is painfully slow here
<popey> actually just the kb
<ogra_> i can even use the swipe gesture that brings in the G+ menu
<popey> bah, 500 error loading plus
<ogra_> ... which in turn is probably what steals the scrolling
<popey> yeah, wont scroll here either
<popey> i got to plus via gmail
<ogra_> for me it works if i siwtch to the desktop version
<davmor2> ogra_: confirmed, popey if you goto plus.google.com/circles then goto home from there you get the desktop version and it works fine.  I have no idea what broke it from Friday on but something did and it needs fixing :)
<ogra_> are you sure it worked on friday ?
<ogra_> i have the thu. image installed
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<ogra_> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130808)
<davmor2> ogra_: 20130809 was the first day it didn't but I didn't find out till I had logged off,  and thought it might be a temporary issue, so waited till today to confirm
<ogra_> well, it doesnt work for me
<davmor2> ogra_: thursdays image was fine for me fridays was the first that died for me
<ogra_> so it either has borken earlier or it is googles fault
<davmor2> ogra_: ah hang on wasn't thursday the day you did 2 images?
<davmor2> or was that wednesday,  I'm thinking if it was thursday I might of got the earlier image rather than the later one
<ogra_> yeah, there were several on thu.
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> grepping for iPhone in the webbrowser-app source reveals nothing
<davmor2> ogra_: so I would of had 0808 so it might of broken on a later build that I picked up on friday hence the difference maybe?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> aha
 * ogra_ finds /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Extras/Browser/UbuntuWebView.qml
<Cantide> neutral to which region?
<Cantide> oops, wrong channel, sorry
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: muhahaha run the browser from the terminal and enjoy the warning
 * ogra_ changed the user agent ... 
<ogra_> didnt change anything
<davmor2> ogra_: with the new agent string does twitter scroll if so then it might be that gplus changed something
<ogra_> dunno, i dont have a twitter account
<ogra_> G+ definitely doesnt and kind of gets messed up CSS
<ogra_> (using the user agent string from a galaxy S4)
<balloons> fginther, if you have a sec, can you help explain what the deal with this not merging is? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/convert-aptests-to-sdk/+merge/179062. The video shows it's not finding the qml file to launch?
<awe> b
<ogra_> c
<awe> cyphermox, ping
<awe> ogra_, d
<ogra_> awe, f
 * awe thinks ogra_ missed a letter in the sequence
<awe> ;D
<ogra_> owww
<asac> plars: zes
<plars> asac: hmm, I think you are saying yes to my question earlier? I reran the gallery tests, and they passed this time as I suspected. It could be, as gusch thought, related to the thermal issue, which we now believe to be related to whoopsie pegging out the cpu. Or it could be just a hard-to-reproduce gallery segfault
<asac> plars: phone-app needs same attention
<asac> i was told fix for this has landed or is about to land
<asac> so lets revisit tomorrow and wednesday
<asac> if thats gone
<plars> asac: sounds good
<asac> balloons: your fixes haven't made it into the image? do you know?
<balloons> asac, filemanager didn't land into the package, and thus didn't make it into the image. Weather did, and sadly it didn't change anything. inside the lab it appears the test timeout's trying to connect to the weather api
<asac> balloons: thats something that goes through network?
<balloons> asac, we've made changes to test more specifically for this timeout that should land today.. but i'm not sure what to do for network failures
<asac> i assume we have no outward internet connection (for weather)
<balloons> asac, plars said it shouldn't be an issue, but it seemingly is.. the api can be flaky so I blamed that, but it definitely works on my device
<asac> plars: touch devices have open access to the internet?
<asac> in the lab?
<plars> asac: for everything but icmp
<plars> asac: but that shouldn't be a problem for it
<asac> plars: maybe we landed this tunnel through adb?
<asac> do we have other tests that access the internet and succeed still?
<plars> asac: last I checked, still waiting for a merge in phablet-tools
<asac> ok... so thats unlikely the reason
<balloons> right, I don't want to cop out that it's a network issue, but the tests literally are timing out on the network updates.. ie, running a search for a city, updating the weather, etc
<asac> balloons: guess stay on it for now... you could maybe add something simple like a "wget" test that ensures you can get proper data from some server
<asac> plars: can we add that to default?
<balloons> asac, heard.. We'll keep adding things to shed some more specific light on what's going on inside the lab
<asac> plars: like a wget
<plars> asac: we are already doing much more than that at each test run, we are pulling the tests across the network
<asac> to know up front hat we can access the internet for sure
<balloons> yes, your connecting to lp correct?
<asac> plars: dont know... we are not doing that externally, do we?
<plars> asac: yes, externally
<asac> plars: from where to where?
<plars> asac: from the ppa right now, with click, it will be from bzr
<asac> those are special places
<asac> i would think that code and ppa might be special places in terms of canonical DC
<asac> with special rules
<plars> balloons: there's some possibility that the device could be super busy with whoopsie eating 100% of the cpu
<balloons> plars, well we could bump the timeout's even further.. they are at 30 seconds.. you think more time is needed?
<asac> plars: can we find out if whoopsie is running and wait before ruther tests get kicked off?
<plars> balloons: have you tried it running locally on a device? or just on x86?
<plars> asac: whoopsie is always running
<balloons> plars, yes, tested on my device, and m-b-o's also
<asac> plars: always processing crashes also?
<plars> balloons: ok, I'll add it to my stack of things to try to get to today
<plars> asac: no, it's just eating 100% cpu in some tight polling loop right now, new bug
<asac> really?
<balloons> plars, I'll also push the timeout's to a couple mins each
<plars> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1211417
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1211417 in touch-preview-images "whoopsie takes 100% CPU on the phone" [High,New]
<balloons> if that's ok
<asac> plars: so you see that locally?
<plars> asac: yes
<asac> always reproducible? if so go to foundations guys i guess
<asac> feels important
<plars> asac: yes, om26er  just opened the bug a bit ago, and it is definitely reproducible
<asac> i guess thats because we landed whoopsie on phone today?
<asac> or is that a regression?
<ogra_> whoopsie landed a while ago
<balloons> fginther, d'oh I figured out the issue with clock, ty
<asac> ok
<ogra_> but didnt do much usefule stuff iirc
<asac> can we check if we picked up the whoospie upload from today?
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie
<asac> see it went up 8hours ago
<ogra_> ev only landed the finctional changes recently IIRC
<asac> ev: ^^
<ogra_> *functional ... :)
<ogra_> not fictional :)
<asac> ogra_: can you check if we have 0.2.20 on todays image? maybe that is the fix for this issue?
<plars> asac: 0.2.20 is on today's image
<ogra_> whoopsie	0.2.20
<asac> ev: see above... seems whoopsie does some harm to our images :)
<asac> and phones
<ogra_> according to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130812/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<plars> ogra_: I confirmed it on my device locally as well
<om26er> me too
<om26er> just after I updated my phone, it picked the latest whoopsie 0.2.20 and the issue happened after that
<ogra_> it started to log to syslog on friday
<annerajb> ogra_, where i can find a changelog for the nightly images?
<ogra_> the other changes just seem to be test related
<asac> i think this is the diff that landed today?
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/147375280/whoopsie_0.2.16_0.2.20.diff.gz
<ogra_> annerajb, we dont have one yet (whey were only available in the old build system, it is planned to have the changelogs again later)
<asac> 16 -> 20
<annerajb> ogra_, allrighty
<asac> plars: could you file this bug against the whoospie package as well?
<ogra_> ++
<asac> thx
<asac> seems done now
<plars> asac: yes, done
<om26er> we reported it for whoopsie directly and added touch-preview-images as affects
<ogra_> very good
<asac> om26er: confusing that we have two targets. in general, the distro packages should be first stop for everything that comes out of the archive
<plars> om26er: what works much nicer, when you have a package to open against, is to use ubuntu-bug package_name. Then you can always go back and open a a task against touch-preview-images, etc
<asac> right
<om26er> plars, right, I was a defect-analyst previously ;) since the problem was on a phone ubuntu-bug would add not much to the bug report
<plars> om26er: I can understand the confusion, for phone apps you would typically open against the project, but for ubuntu things we would normally open against the package rather than the project
<plars> om26er: wouldn't add much, no, but would open against the package instead of the project, and if there were any logs that they like to get for that package it would grab them automagically
<asac> plars: we dont want to do that either anymore
<asac> everything that has a package should get a package bug
<plars> asac: don't do what?
<asac> plars: use the upstrewam project
<plars> asac: oh, but I thought we were going away from packages in the apps?
<ogra_> yes, and to archive packages
<plars> asac: or do you treat the ubuntu package as synonymous with a click package?
<asac> plars: oh right. good point. i completely forgot
<asac> plars: TBD
<ogra_> heh
<asac> i guess we dont have a reasonable story there yet
<plars> ogra_: right, that would fall under "ubuntu things" for lack of a better term to come to mind
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> click is a different story
<plars> indeed
<ogra_> without any plans yet i guess
<cyphermox> awe: pong
<awe> I updated davmor2's bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1206888
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206888 in touch-preview-images "Mobile data not always activated properly" [Critical,Confirmed]
<awe> looks like a race between NM's ofono settings plugin & ofono's provision plugin
<awe> so if the NM plugins runs first
<awe> all bets are off
<davmor2> awe: I'm just overjoyed you could replicate it :)
 * awe is glad he can make someone happy on a Monday
<davmor2> awe: I'm always happy, well and grumpy, in hayfever season I'm sneezy, 4 more to go and I'm a full set
<OrokuSaki> @ugra_ changed my touch "partlist="dm-10 userdata UDA DATAFS USERDATA" booting now
<OrokuSaki> @ogra_
<OrokuSaki> it worked, I am in phablet
<OrokuSaki> @ogra_ cat lxc-android-boot.log mount: can't find /data in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dualinity> and...is Ubuntu Touch worth it yet?
<OrokuSaki> system is not populated though...
<dualinity> No apps?
<OrokuSaki> system partition does not show to be mounted
<mfisch> ogra_: are you around or are you at debconf too?
<OrokuSaki> I added the /data partition to my fstab.. now it wants the vendor to be added
<OrokuSaki> but I don't have a vendor partition
<OrokuSaki> so my update-fstab script may not be working?
<sergiusens> plars: does this work for you? https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg03282.html
<sergiusens> plars: I meant -> https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/lock_makedirs/+merge/179777
<annerajb> is android-ramdisk.img being used??
<OrokuSaki> @ogra_ I got lxc-android-boot to show success. =)
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, grats :D
<_polto_> ogra_, about HDMI on Nexus or any other phone. the presentation video with a screen - it's a fake ? Or does it work on some other model ? Also what is the best supported and powerful hardware to run ubuntu-touch ?
<Joe_B> _polto, the presentation was done using ubuntu for android (which is in a working state), ubuntu touch tethering/docking I think is scheduled to begin development in october and april release.
<_polto_> Joe_B, Oh. Thanks !
<jdstrand> sergiusens: hi! I responded to your manta bug
<_polto_> Joe_B,  but  I can not find any download link for ubuntu for android. Is it available ?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: if you are available now, I can help you
<Joe_B> _polto_: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-for-Android-Will-Not-Be-Released-Before-Ubuntu-Edge-373531.shtml
<jdstrand> sergiusens: feel free to comment in the bug too :)
<_polto_> Joe_B,  hmmm... I do not see any reasons to let us play with touch, but not with ubuntu for android.  (I co-funded Edge. And I think about buying more of them soon)
<Joe_B> _polto_: I'm not with canonical.  I don't know their reasoning.
<Joe_B> But I'd assume they're not just being arbitrary.
<_polto_> Joe_B, at least not arbitrary. I hope so. :) Just that my main phone was stolen and now I have only the nexus 4 that I was testing with touch, but it's not yet 100% OK for my daily usage. So instead of going 100% android (CM) I would prefer this intermediate solution of ubuntu for android.
<OrokuSaki> cat lxc-android-boot.log.... "ln: failed to create symbolic link '/lib/modules': File exists"
<OrokuSaki> anyone got any ideas?
<OrokuSaki> is that referring to /system/lib/modules or /lib modules?
<Nick> it should be /system/lib/modules on android
<Joe_B> _polto_, I actually just nabbed an original galaxy nexus from ebay for $80 us to try out touch, android hardware can be had even cheaper.
<OrokuSaki> @ogra_ cat unity8.log = Cant find EGLConfig, returning null config
<OrokuSaki> android seems to be running now
<OrokuSaki> lxc-wait -n android -s RUNNING and no more logs complaints in /var/log/upstart
<OrokuSaki> anyone have any ideas?
<OrokuSaki> root@ubuntu-phablet:/home/phablet/.cache/upstart# qmlscene = qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, how did you extracted the boot.img?
<annerajb> I tried with cpio and it didnt work
<OrokuSaki> the boot.img..... ??? hmmmm
<annerajb> did you have to extract it?
<OrokuSaki> I am using a bootloader to boot, it boots a uImage
<annerajb> oh
<annerajb> all righty
<OrokuSaki> maybe something to do with my kernel console argument?
<OrokuSaki> worked in quantal though
<annerajb> me?
<annerajb> oh your issue
<OrokuSaki> yeah.. I think its a Qt5 issue with my adreno gpu?
<annerajb> do you get any egl errors like failing to open device?
<OrokuSaki> Cant find EGLConfig, returning null config
<OrokuSaki> that is in my unity8.log
<OrokuSaki> http://gpupowered.org/node/8 I found a link about qt5 stuff... and export QT_QPA_EGLFS_DEPTH=24, but that is TI stuff and I have qualcomm
<annerajb> that's for screen resolution that should be unrelated to your issue
<annerajb> can you run qt3d (assuming you have it)
<OrokuSaki> cant seem to run logcat... Unable to open log device '/dev/alog/main': No such file or directory
<annerajb> or if you type qt and tab do you get any binaries
<OrokuSaki> qt says command not found
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, http://www.slideshare.net/prabindh/qt5-on-ti-processors slide 8
<annerajb> do you get that could not create egl surface
<OrokuSaki> how can I be sure my SGX driver is installed?
<annerajb> lsmod?
<OrokuSaki> yeah.. my kernel doesn't seem to use a module for graphics
<OrokuSaki> it is all built into the kernel.. my phones does though.. funny because my tablet and phone have the same gpu
<OrokuSaki> phone has a module for graphics, tablet does not
<OrokuSaki> qmlscene says it cannot find QT
<OrokuSaki> qtconfig: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<OrokuSaki> @annerajb qt3d doesn't seem to exist
<annerajb> did you copy the vendor blobs?
<OrokuSaki> oh snap!
<OrokuSaki> no...
<annerajb> yay!
<OrokuSaki> so take everything in my jellybean vendor and copy over to /vendor?
<OrokuSaki> thanks man!
<annerajb> there is a script to make your life easy
<OrokuSaki> the extract files script?
<annerajb> yup
<OrokuSaki> on the porting page?
<balloons> plars, the build fro weather is finished, if you do make it that far down your list today
<OrokuSaki> I just copied my vendor folder over from my jellybean vendor folder
<annerajb> not sure if that works but give it a try :P
<OrokuSaki> I thought that would do it
<plars> balloons: awesome, I'll get to it
<annerajb> take a look at your device specific extract-files.sh and check if it's that easy
<plars> balloons: did you change anything other than the timeout?
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, in my device it copies files that are not on vendor/ for example EGL get's copied from lib/egl/libGLES_android.so !!!!!!!
<balloons> plars, timeouts moved up to 2 mins, and there has been a network error added.. m-b-o did the work on it
<OrokuSaki> all vendor blobs made it successfully
<OrokuSaki> yep.. it copies files to /system/bin /system/etc/firmware, etc
<OrokuSaki> they are all in the rom /system folder
<annerajb> all right hopefully you got all the files !
<OrokuSaki> powerd restarts over and over again
<OrokuSaki> Aug 12 20:49:24 ubuntu-phablet powerd[4867]: No backlight devices found Aug 12 20:49:24 ubuntu-phablet powerd[4867]: Could not read maximum brightness, guessing at dim/bright values
<OrokuSaki> my source works on quantal, that I know.... the gui comes up...
<rickspencer3> hey, if I have a javascript object that is key value pairs, is there a cooler way to display the values in QML than just updating the text of labels?
<annerajb> OrokuSaki, someone was saying earlier that powerd was restarting on canonical test servers earlier and gave a explanation
<annerajb> OrokuSaki, thought on your case it says about backlight and brightness
<OrokuSaki> I remember that.. but then someone said it shouldn't matter.. it shouldn't prevent me from getting a gui....
<OrokuSaki> I am /sys/class/leds/lcd_backlight
<annerajb> so you still get the same egl errors from earlier?
<OrokuSaki> instead of /sys/class/backlight
<OrokuSaki> yeah.. same egl errors
<annerajb> damm it
<OrokuSaki> what gets me is I should be able to run qmlscene
<annerajb> what does it print when you run it?
<annerajb> no qt found?
<OrokuSaki> qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<OrokuSaki> qtconfig says the same thing
<annerajb> gtg
<OrokuSaki> ttyl8r!
<OrokuSaki> =)
<ArcadiaFrame> hi im interested in porting ubuntu touch to my droid x or htc hero, any advice?
<ArcadiaFrame> im kinda new to programming as a whole but willing to learn
<masei> Anyone got usb otg working on nexus 4 with ubuntu touch? Nothing is showing in up in dmesg when I connect any usb devices
<genii> !porting
<genii> Hm.
<frankennetbook> hello all... just wonder if someone can help me out, i'm trying to flash a phone i have with ubuntu touch but I'm getting the following error error: device not found ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell getprop ro.cm.device ' returned non-zero exit status 255
<frankennetbook> anyone know what that might mean?
<RobbyF> whats the best way to keep my device updated other than flashing daily?
<annerajb> so it seems that modifying the scripts/touch after packing (and repacking it) corrupts the boot.img
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, you got any luck?
<IdleOne> Could someone tell me if Touch would run on this http://www.opip.com/product/JXD-P300-7-inch-WSVGA-Screen-Dual-Core-Android-4.0-Tablet-PC-with-GPS-WiFi-Camera-Bluetooth_p18618.html ?
<annerajb> IdleOne, apparently there are people working on a port for it. as a guideline if you can run cyanogen mod on a device ubuntu touch should run
<annerajb> IdleOne, see this apparently somebody is already working on getting cyanogen mod working on them http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2399865
<IdleOne> annerajb: cool, ty.
<annerajb> np
<achiang> sergiusens: hi, i'm trying to manually install some demo content on my N4, using a saucy (flipped) image. i'm reading the source of phablet-demo-setup right now, and i see that it only seems to grab the pictures, contacts, and indicator content. however in the PPA, i see music and video content available for saucy...
<achiang> sergiusens: what's the story with that?
<sergiusens> achiang: that's already installed
<achiang> sergiusens: ah, ok
<sergiusens> achiang: they are the lens/scopes in there
<achiang> sergiusens: ack
<achiang> sergiusens: so that includes the shell package too?
<sergiusens> achiang: the demo shell stuff? yes
<Oroku_Saki> @annerajb not yet... I just do my ramdisk.img file that is part of my uImage
<annerajb> lucky you!
<Oroku_Saki> my device has 2 kernel options.. 2.6.35 or 3.0.8... 2.6.35 lacks fanotify
<Oroku_Saki> so I am rebuilding with 3.0.8.. I was able to make it work last time.. without fanotify and quantal
<Oroku_Saki> 3.0.8 lacks.. lots of stuff.. it was never finished
<achiang> sergiusens: thank you for the help
<achiang> sergiusens: hi, sorry to bug you again, but any clue on why contacts might be busted?
<achiang> # dpkg -l | grep contacts
<achiang> ii  demo-assets-contacts                                  0.26-0ubuntu1
<sergiusens> achiang: it's most likely abandoned
<achiang> what does that mean?
<sergiusens> achiang: dead code
<koegzist> hey can some one help install the ubuntu touch on the nexus 4
<koegzist> the phablet flash command isnt working
<koegzist> -_-
<annerajb> koegzist, how are you writing the command?
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, Werent you having this issue earlier 6.893714] initrd: mounting /dev/block/mtdblock3
<annerajb> [    6.898351] initrd: Couldn't find a system partition.
<koegzist> no this is my first time on irc ever
<koegzist> lol
<koegzist> phablet-flash (cdimage-touch|cdimage-legacy|ubuntu-system|community) -b
<koegzist> is what im doing
<koegzist> whwhile i have android booted under adb
<annerajb> koegzist, usually on a shell command if you have things int hat syntax (| | | ) it means choose one
<koegzist> o0o0o
<annerajb> so you have to choose between cdimage-touch or ubuntu-system or community
<koegzist> so on the nexus for what should be choosing?
<koegzist> nexus 4***
<koegzist> thanks for the help btw
<koegzist> :)
<annerajb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_4_-_Deploying_Image_to_Device
<annerajb> it seems you wanna run cdimage-touch
<annerajb> thought i am not sure which argument is for your device
<koegzist> mako
<annerajb> phablet-flash cdimage-touch -d mako -b
<annerajb> it seems that's the command you want
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-13
<koegzist> holy crap dude
<koegzist> you did it
<koegzist> thank you so much
<annerajb> np
<koegzist> i never knew the ubuntu community was so great
<koegzist> as long as ive been an it ive never had direct help
<koegzist> its nice to have some one experienced
<koegzist> on the other end of the keyboard and mice
<annerajb> koegzist, well i am a random guy that started on this like a week ago. so i woudnt call myself experience thought my mainjob is similar to porting for a phone
<koegzist> i havent even compiled my own rom yet
<koegzist> but what im thinking about is starting to learn how to devlelop for the ubuntu touch platform
<annerajb> you shoudnt have much trouble if it's for mako since it's officially supported
<koegzist> and creat apps
<koegzist> for it
<annerajb> there is another irc channel you may be interested on them that's specifically for apps cant' recall the name
<koegzist> do you know of any irc channels that have people who can instruct me on making an ubuntu smtp mail server?
<koegzist> if you dont mind me asking
<annerajb> koegzist, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<annerajb> koegzist, if you have any trouble either the ubuntu forums or the general #ubuntu could help you. you can also try google :P
<koegzist> haha
<koegzist> thanks
<koegzist> do you have any idea how long this boto process on the nexus 4 should takd
<koegzist> e
<Oroku_Saki> @annerajb I don't think so...  well.. yeah.. I remember adding my fstab... the system partition at /data/ubuntu/etc/fstab
<annerajb> koegzist, no idea
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, was that the fstab inside the rootfs?? or was that the one on device?
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, in my case it appears to be the scripts/touch the one complaining
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, weird part is if i run the mount /dev/mtdblock3 /tmpmnt works flawlessly
<Oroku_Saki> do you have a system.img stored in the root of your data partition?
<Oroku_Saki> you shouldn't.. but I did and it seemed to enable that part of the script
<Oroku_Saki> ogra said yesterday that was disabled.. for most devices...
<Oroku_Saki> unless it was OTA and or something
<annerajb> in my case it should fall into the elseif
<Oroku_Saki> for non flipped images at the bottom? he said that was disabled as well
<annerajb> well i am on flipped
<Oroku_Saki> only the top part of the script should be enabled, until it hits mount --bind /data/ubuntu
<Oroku_Saki> he said system is ignored in the script
<Oroku_Saki> the mounting of system partition..
<Oroku_Saki> and he seems right
<annerajb> i think our devices have somethinhg different
<annerajb> in my case this seems to be failling # Mount the data partition to a temporary mount point
<annerajb> mount $path /tmpmnt
<Oroku_Saki> just like you guys said.. changing the userlist"dm-10 UFS DATAFS" etc etc did the trick for me
<Oroku_Saki> yeah
<annerajb> but if i run it by hand mount /dev/mtdblock3 /tmpment it works fine
<Oroku_Saki> you should take your own advice.. =)
<Oroku_Saki> maybe the touch script formatting changed
<Oroku_Saki> how are you editing the file?
<annerajb> sed lol
<Oroku_Saki> when in windows I use notepad++
<Oroku_Saki> oh, lol
<annerajb> i had to put a sed on the makefile to hardcode the path variable
<Oroku_Saki> you should just repack your ramdisk =)
<annerajb> i do but on the makefile
<Oroku_Saki> ahh
<Oroku_Saki> strange
<annerajb> cd $(TARGET_UBUNTU_ROOT_OUT) && sed -i '/if . .z ..path. .. then/ i\\n\tpath="/dev/mtdblock3"' scripts/touch
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, and i know the path is correct because the dmesg prints it fine
<annerajb> this works fine on the scripts/touch echo "initrd: mounting $path" >/dev/kmsg || true
<Oroku_Saki> when you adb do you get busybox in ramdisk or in data as root?
<Oroku_Saki> etc
<annerajb> busybox in ramdisk data is not moutned yet
<Oroku_Saki> I created my own fstab file
<Oroku_Saki> that got my system mounted
<Oroku_Saki> "/etc/fstab or /data/ubuntu/etc/fstab to avoid confusion"
<Oroku_Saki> probably not a good idea
<annerajb> unless scripts/touch runs on some sort of different user or something like that it shuld behave the same when i run the mount myself
<Oroku_Saki> not exactly... you would be surprised
<annerajb> ogra_, you around?
<Oroku_Saki> I realized that myself on my ubuntu 13.04 rom for hp touchpad, non touch.. just normal ubuntu
<Oroku_Saki> sh does some things that are different
<Oroku_Saki> I dont remember what or why.. its on page 80 something on a thread
<Oroku_Saki> I would examine the script vs stock and change them up and see what happens
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, well that's gonna take a break apparently i corrupted my mtd need to flash again
 * annerajb should start unmounting before restarting...
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<Oroku_Saki> sync command
<annerajb> yeah i forgot i had stuff mounted
<Oroku_Saki> even after unmount, run sync =)
<Oroku_Saki> at least on the boot partition. =)
<Oroku_Saki> odd... I upgraded to 3.0.8 and now I cannot adb at all, though busybox comes up.. soon as I enter dm-10 as my user partition... no more
<Oroku_Saki> 3.0.8=kernel
<Oroku_Saki> is cgroup a kernel requirement????? anyone????
<solstag> hi! is mobile data supposed to just work in recent images?
<Oroku_Saki> I think that is a no, but unsure
<solstag> right, 'cause it ain't working for me
<solstag> it used to work when there was no interface and we had to add it manually following a post by rsalveti
<Oroku_Saki> I am going to say... my kernel.. is just to old... need some kernel requirements
<Oroku_Saki> 2.6.35 is my kernel.. =(
<Oroku_Saki> seriously though.. we need real kernel requirements.. your kernel should have these features enabled and be on this version of the kernel as a minimum
<Oroku_Saki> I was surprised I got quantal working without fanotify on 2.6.35
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, i think we will get them once development stabilizes but right now a feature may be added that now needs a new kernel option
<Oroku_Saki> words from the wise
<Oroku_Saki> @annerajb for fun.. I came across this.. dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard auto SDCARD=/dev/block/dm-6
<Oroku_Saki> its in a .sh file
<Oroku_Saki> alternative
<Oroku_Saki> nevermind that is vold.fstab
<Oroku_Saki> anyone know if qcom-display-legacy is okay to use with ubuntu touch?
<Oroku_Saki> in hardware/qcom?
<Oroku_Saki> that is what I am using
<ikillcypher> any ubuntu-touch developers here
<ikillcypher> ogra_, sergiusens ?????
<ameri-dry> how can i adb push a file to my ubuntu touch nexus 4 device?
<ikillcypher> terminal ?
<ameri-dry> if any body doesnt mind answering
<ameri-dry> yes
<ikillcypher> adb push <filename>
<ameri-dry> no directory?
<annerajb> ameri-dry, adb push supports both file and directory it also requires a destination i think
<ikillcypher> annerajb, what is the differents between flipped and nonflipped devices ?
<annerajb> ikillcypher, on flipped devices android is run inside a lxc container in ubuntu and the phone boots to ubuntu
<ikillcypher> dont get it what is that
<ameri-dry> i believe so as well but i dont think i have the permissions to transfer a file to a "\sdcard" directory
<annerajb> on a unflipped we boot to android and ubuntu is run inside of android. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ContainerArchitecture
<ameri-dry> unless im doing i wrong
<annerajb> did you run adb root ameri-dry
<ikillcypher> cause I pmed a porter of the one xperia devices he said that xerpia z is under flipped devices
<ikillcypher> how did he know ? which is which?
<annerajb> well AFAIK all devices should be moving over to flipped.
<ikillcypher> so that porting guide is wrong again ?
<ameri-dry> it sayd adbd is already running as root
<ikillcypher> why isnt anyone doing anything then?
<annerajb> ikillcypher, there is a work in progress flipped guide
<annerajb> ikillcypher, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress
<sergiusens> ameri-dry: adb push file /sdcard (as in regular slash)
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: I am here, but leaving for bed now
<ikillcypher> so the non-flipped guide suppose to be removed ?
<ikillcypher> serguisens
<annerajb> ikillcypher, eventually yess
<sergiusens> knowing if you are on flipper or non flipped is easy
<ikillcypher> well why did you not told me the last time >:(
<sergiusens> if adb shell takes you to an android root, you are unflipped, if it's an ubuntu root, you are on flipperd
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: you never asked.
<ikillcypher> I ported using the wrong guide
<ikillcypher> adb shell ?
<ikillcypher> what
<annerajb> ikillcypher, print the output of adb shell
<annerajb> it should say phablet@ubuntu or something like that
<ikillcypher> o.O how is that?
<ikillcypher> xperiatouch -> adb shell ?
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch$ adb shell
<ikillcypher> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
<ikillcypher> * daemon started successfully *
<ikillcypher> shell@android:/ $
<ikillcypher> now Im confused
<annerajb> if you run ubuntu_chroot shell
<annerajb> what happens?
<ikillcypher> shell@android:/ $ 
<ikillcypher> if adb shell takes you to an android root, you are unflipped,
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: you said you built CM before, I thought you would know what an android root looked liked
<annerajb> it seems you are unflipped
<sergiusens> s/d$//
<ikillcypher> but it seems like the xperia developer who ported seems Im telling me Im flipped
<Oroku_Saki> update phablet-tools to build saucy latest
<annerajb> oh that
<ikillcypher> huh?
<annerajb> ikillcypher, where you able to build the zimage?
<Oroku_Saki> I am going to go with... my device is just to old.. and even on 3.0.8 I get egl config errors.. interestly enough though... it boots alot further with a fanotify enabled kernel
<Oroku_Saki> though my kernel does lack this: CONFIG_FANOTIFY_ACCESS_PERMISSIONS
<Oroku_Saki> I think that is going to end my device
<ikillcypher> annerajb, I was never able to build zImage
<sergiusens> Oroku_Saki: egl config errors can mean anything... I can look into some help tomorrow
<ikillcypher> I know about that error, don't worry.
<ikillcypher> Also, that porting guide is for non-flipped, and you are now building flipped. Just please send me an email so that I can begin chatting with you.
<Oroku_Saki> okay, thanks! I will be on tomorrow..
<ikillcypher> that was the email sent to me by one of the ports of xperia z tablet
<ikillcypher> so either one of them is confusing me ?
<annerajb> ikillcypher, the developer that gave you the zimage appears to have built using the old codebase
<sergiusens> annerajb: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ContainerArchitecture ?
<annerajb> sergiusens, yes
<ikillcypher> I dont get it so is my source wron
<ikillcypher> or my phalets tools is wrong
<ikillcypher> outdated*
<annerajb> since you werent able to build because you had the zimage error what did you flash to your device?
<ikillcypher> I have cm10.1 flashed on my device
<annerajb> sergiusens, the error i am stuck on right now is the scripts/touch failling because it cant find /tmpmnt/ubuntu (apparently the moutn command failed)
<annerajb> but if i run the same mount command with the same argument printed on the dmesg it works flawlessly
<annerajb> ie. mount /dev/mtdblock3 /tmpmnt
<ikillcypher> humm ?
<Oroku_Saki> .repo/manifest/manifest.xml
<Oroku_Saki> <default revision="refs/heads/phablet-saucy" remote="phablet" sync-c="true" sync-j="1"/>
<Oroku_Saki> that is the latest
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, i think he has that but he had a problem with the kernel not building
<Oroku_Saki> oh
<Oroku_Saki> have fun!
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<sergiusens> annerajb: I'm not well versed in that run script... I'll look into it tomorrow
<annerajb> sergiusens, thanks
<Oroku_Saki> what is the error
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, his .config was messed up
<ikillcypher> Oroku_Saki, annerajb
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/jidrdo0dh0wzgtefjhc2rq
<ikillcypher> see that
<Oroku_Saki> ahh.. best to run make oldconfig in a kernel that is in its own folder... make oldconfig ARCH=arm to test config files
<annerajb> ikillcypher, do you have all your changes on a github repository that i can go take a look at ?
<Oroku_Saki> turn the device_defconfig into .config in the root of the kernel folder, then run make oldconfig
<ikillcypher> annerajb, I dont actually Im still new o.o
<ikillcypher> so sadly not at all
<Oroku_Saki> then when it is finished, rename .config back into device_defconfig, and copy that over to your ubuntutouch/kernel/hp/tenderloin/arch/arm/configs
<Oroku_Saki> if you have a touchpad
<ikillcypher> o.o
<Oroku_Saki> then you know it will like your config file =)
<annerajb> well i suggest you spent some time on it. go make a account and github and figure out how to update your manifest.xml  to point to your github repositories instead of the Cyanogenmod one.
<annerajb> that way you can put your changes online
<Oroku_Saki> make oldconfig must not ask any questions for teh config file to be healthy
<ikillcypher> annerajb, I will try
<annerajb> ikillcypher, you know i havent done that myself lol so i can probably help you out while i figure it out
<Oroku_Saki> on quantal I had to manually compile my kernel
<ikillcypher> alright
<Oroku_Saki> cross compile set with arch=arm set
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, he tried building manually on the kernel folder
<Oroku_Saki> that sucks
<Oroku_Saki> arm-eabi--4.6 ?
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, thought the error on the pastie dosnt seem to be the kernel anymore
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, it seems to be building a target that's not needed or supported
<Oroku_Saki> I know what that is
<Oroku_Saki> it loops over and over and over again
<ikillcypher> annerajb,
<ikillcypher> https://github.com/ikillcypher/xperiatouch
<Oroku_Saki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5883021/
<Oroku_Saki> read that
<annerajb> ikillcypher, there is a easier way you created a empty repository
<Oroku_Saki> that is what I use.. except now it is called android instead of ubuntu
<Oroku_Saki> depends if you are flipped or not
<ikillcypher> meaning?
<annerajb> ikillcypher, that change Oroku_Saki posted is what i had in mind before we continue on github
<Oroku_Saki> if it is flipped, then it will be called android.. INSTALLED_BOOTIMAGE_TARGET_ANDROID
<annerajb> ikillcypher, give it a try modify build/core/Makefile
<Oroku_Saki> hell I think annerajb or ogra_ showed it to me, or google like hell
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<ikillcypher> uh let me try
<ikillcypher> so just modified it ?
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, i read it from a diff on xda about another device lol
<annerajb> ikillcypher, remove that line
<Oroku_Saki> yeah
<ikillcypher> -               $(INSTALLED_BOOTIMAGE_TARGET_UBUNTU) \
<annerajb> yup
<ikillcypher> oh o.o after that brunch ?
<annerajb> yup
<annerajb> brunch yugo or w/e your device name is
<Oroku_Saki> should start to build the kernel
<ikillcypher> Oroku_Saki, I dont have that at all
<ikillcypher> that line
<ikillcypher> core\build\makefile
<annerajb> ikillcypher, try this build/core/Makefile
<annerajb> open that file
<ikillcypher> already did.
<annerajb> if you search for INSTALLED_BOOTIMAGE_TARGET_UBUNTU do you find it?
<ikillcypher> nope
<Oroku_Saki> how about with android in the search
<annerajb> can you pastebin that file
<Oroku_Saki> instead of ubuntu
<ikillcypher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5979651/
<Oroku_Saki> $(INSTALLED_BOOTIMAGE_TARGET_ANDROID) \
<Oroku_Saki> remove that line
<ikillcypher> done
<Oroku_Saki> brunch
<annerajb> ikillcypher, this is one of cyanogenmod codebases for the yuga https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_yuga
<Oroku_Saki> if we do this, does this somehow screw up android side?
<ikillcypher> Yup I know
<annerajb> the content of your device/sony/yuga/ comes from there
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, we will find out lol
<annerajb> ikillcypher, there is a fork button on that page
<Oroku_Saki> maybe its related to me egl config error =)
<annerajb> lol
<Oroku_Saki> nod
<ikillcypher> brunching yuga will inform you guys soon
<Oroku_Saki> it will work
<Oroku_Saki> and you will go YAAAA
<Oroku_Saki> and then it will be lost into the void of internet
<ikillcypher> annerajb, done forking
<ikillcypher> Oroku_Saki, what does that even do
<ikillcypher> o.O
<Oroku_Saki> I dunno =)
<annerajb> it builds stuff for android we dont use on ubuntu
<Oroku_Saki> we don't *think* we use
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<annerajb> lol
<ikillcypher> why wasnt it in ubuntu porting tutorial?
<Oroku_Saki> annerajb.. what device do you have?
<Oroku_Saki> to new
<annerajb> epicmtd
<Oroku_Saki> ubuntu porting tutorial was on  freeze it seems
<Oroku_Saki> while they were making up their minds on how\what is used?
<annerajb> yeah they been changing so much stuff they havent updated it
<ikillcypher> blame sergiusens or ogra_
<ikillcypher> >:(
<Oroku_Saki> wish I knew why my egl.cfg wasn't working with 3.0.8
<annerajb> ikillcypher, hey it's for the better :P
<Oroku_Saki> and why my android-chroot doesn't seem to work
<Oroku_Saki> that is most likely a problem
<ikillcypher> well they should update the porting guide if they want developers to suppose it for others devices
<Oroku_Saki> they think we should all have a google nexus
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<ikillcypher> ewwww Oroku_Saki
<annerajb> we should all have ubuntu edge!
<Oroku_Saki> I am on my HP Touchpad, and I love it, except for the old kernel it has
<Oroku_Saki> damn palm
<ikillcypher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5979663/
<Oroku_Saki> wth
<annerajb> same error
<Oroku_Saki> rerun
<Oroku_Saki> brunch
<Oroku_Saki> I got that, reran.. got past it
<ikillcypher> doing that
<Oroku_Saki> if that doesn't work.. got me =)
<Oroku_Saki> maybe make clean, then brunch
<Oroku_Saki> brunch twice after make clean.. that doesn't work.. ???
<ikillcypher> I never make clean
<ikillcypher> o.o
<annerajb> do a repo init
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<ikillcypher> should I ?
<Oroku_Saki> I do
<annerajb> mka clean
<annerajb> sorry repo sync
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/xperiatouch$ mka clean
<ikillcypher> >:(
<Oroku_Saki> rm -R -f /
<ikillcypher> Entire build directory removed.
<Oroku_Saki> just kidding!
<annerajb> ikillcypher, now run repo sync
<ikillcypher> fatal: Invalid gitfile format: /home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/.repo/repo/.git/clone.bundle
<ikillcypher> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<ikillcypher> Please make sure you have the correct access rights
<ikillcypher> and the repository exists.
<Oroku_Saki> won't repo sync undo his change in the makefile
<ikillcypher> WTF !_! UNDO CHANGES
<Oroku_Saki> I don't ever repo sync... not while trying to build
<Oroku_Saki> not unless.. it was a total failure, etc
<ikillcypher> should I cancel now?
<annerajb> ima repo sync right now again
<ikillcypher> done repo sync
<ikillcypher> now what
<Oroku_Saki> lol
<Oroku_Saki> brunch
<Oroku_Saki> check you makefile to be sure that the line is still removed
<ikillcypher> annerajb, Oroku_Saki have you guys both ported ubuntu?
<annerajb> ikillcypher, we are halfway there
<Oroku_Saki> I have on quantal, on saucy.... I can boot into phablet, and etc
<ikillcypher> Oroku_Saki, line is removed
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, is farther along than me
<ikillcypher> isnt brunch the last step?
<Oroku_Saki> but.. most likely we are waiting for someone to come on here and answer questions =)
<annerajb> i am at the point he was this morning
<Oroku_Saki> like you
<ikillcypher> after this I should be able to flash and boot to ubuntu-touch?
<Oroku_Saki> maybe
<Oroku_Saki> you may need to copy your vendor blobs.. =)
<annerajb> that's a great should
<Oroku_Saki> yep.. guaranteed for pancakes and blowjobs, but not a working rom
<ikillcypher> Oroku_Saki, annerajb
<ikillcypher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5979690/
<ikillcypher> now what is this
<Oroku_Saki> rerun brunch
 * annerajb flips desk
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<ikillcypher> doing that
<ikillcypher> target thumb C: libuclibcrpc <= external/busybox/android/librpc/xdr_intXX_t.c
<ikillcypher> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/out/target/product/yuga/utilities/extract_elf_ramdisk', needed by `/home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/out/target/product/yuga/boot.img'.  Stop.
<ikillcypher> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<Oroku_Saki> hmmm the actual boot image
<Oroku_Saki> running grep just for you
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, i was going too but would have to checkout his repo right?
<Oroku_Saki> it is not in my device folder or... so far its not in my source
<Oroku_Saki> maybe something specific to that device?
<Oroku_Saki> we need a larger paste to see what is happening
<Oroku_Saki> to many jobs running at a time
<ikillcypher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5979697/
<ikillcypher> here
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, i searched online and the xperia devices save the kernel into elf format
<annerajb> so yes it's device specific
<annerajb> Extracts a ramdisk from a Sony kernel.elf file and can check to see if the ramdisk contains fota-ua (stock "recovery")
<ikillcypher> im going off man
<ikillcypher> will be back later
<annerajb> later
<ikillcypher> I will contact the porter of xerpia z tablet
<ikillcypher> same kernel etc he might know what to do and he did told me he has seens that error before
<ikillcypher> thanks everyone :)\
<annerajb> he should get the diff from the porter of zperia z but well his gone already
<Ajay_> i installed ubuntu intouch on my nexus 4
<Ajay_> my phone is not booting and its all screwed up
<Ajay_> any body who can help
<Ajay_> hi
<Ajay_> need some help
<Ajay_> I screwed up the ubuntu intouch install on my nexus 4
<Ajay_> its not booting
<Ajay_> how can i fix it?
<Oroku_Saki> adb fastboot a stock image?
<Oroku_Saki> put your phone in recovery mode, etc
<Ajay_> when I boot my phone I can see google and the unlocked sign ..and it just statys there
<Oroku_Saki> http://darkness4every1.blogspot.com/2013/07/flash-official-android-43-on-google.html
<Oroku_Saki> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2347060
<Oroku_Saki> google nexus 4 unbrick
<Ajay_> I want to install the ubuntu touch
<Ajay_> not android
<Ajay_> how can i do tha
<Oroku_Saki> start over and then attempt to flash ubuntu touch, I don't have a nexus4 sorry
<Oroku_Saki> "/ubuntu/platform-api/src/ubuntu/mirserver"
<Oroku_Saki> we are using Mir?
<mohan_> hi
<mohan_> i am trying to port ubuntu touch to my phone galaxy 5 i5500
<mohan_> can some one help me on this
<ax562> hello
<lantizia> Lo, I have a nexus 4 - is it possible to dual boot betweeen touch and android yet?
<diwic> lantizia, no
<diwic> lantizia, or at least not in any way I'm aware of. Maybe other people know better.
<lantizia> I bought this phone at the time touch was released mainly for that - then realised just how usable android is (never had an android phone before - I had a linux Nokia N900)
<lantizia> tbh I don't really want ubuntu touch - what I miss is Maemo :)
<detrout> lantizia: have you seen mer / nemo?
<lantizia> i know of mer ... what on earth is nemo?
<lantizia> https://wiki.merproject.org/wiki/Nemo ?
<detrout> mer is designed to have different UIs on it. As far as I could tell from the VM I ran Nemo looks like a cross between the N900 & N9 os
<detrout> yes
<lantizia> I never had any issues with meego's UI - I did have issues with the swap to moblins base - but the N9 didn't really do that anyway, was still dpkg based afaik
<lantizia> an N9 with the ability to run android apps would be ideal lol - but not only does that not exist, you can barely even find N9's
<lantizia> ah no - it's not n9's you can't find - it's those n950
<lantizia> getting confused
<detrout> yeah the n950 is super rare
<lantizia> the touch os uses an android kernel right?   so isn't there anyway touch can be started from within android - or ubuntu from within android?
<lantizia> just the userland stuff
<diwic> lantizia, that is called "ubuntu for android", which is currently not released publicly
<lantizia> well no it's not - as ubuntu for android isn't ubuntu touch
<lantizia> however a ubuntu touch for android would be nice :)  oh wait that might be ubuntu edge
<lantizia> too many names :)
<dholbach> good morning
<tvoss> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/update-to-work-against-platform-hardware-api/+merge/179858
<christian_lappy> one mini short question, does ubuntu phone on nexus 4 support otg ?
<ogra_> christian_lappy, not yet ... during development (and while we dont have an UI switch for this) adb is constantly enabled ... that kind of prevents OTG
<christian_lappy> ah, but it will be there in the future (cause android on nexus 4 sadly does not support itg :( )
<christian_lappy> s/itg/otg/
<ogra_> well, latest for the 14.04 cycle we need working OTG for work on desktop-phone convergence
<christian_lappy> sounds relly nice, do you already know if the nexus 4 hardware is capable of doing otg ?
<ogra_> i think it is, yeah
<christian_lappy> i'm aksing cause i need a new phone cause mine is defect.Sadly cant wait untilmay next year
<asac> jcollado: can you check if the phone-app that failed yesterday on maguro has been retried at least twice?
<jcollado> asac: That job wasn't retried. I've just scheduled a new run.
<asac> jcollado: thx
<tvoss> didrocks, can I get a top-approve?
<tvoss> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/update-to-work-against-platform-hardware-api/+merge/179858
<didrocks> tvoss: sure, didn't know if you wanted that to land (as it seems the upstream merger tells there are some issues in tests)
<didrocks> ah good, another ran passed
<didrocks> (it was the previous one I guess without the tests failing)
<didrocks> tvoss: done
<tvoss> didrocks, thx
<didrocks> yw
<jcollado> asac: After the new run, results are good: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3485/phone-app-autopilot/
<asac> nice]
<asac> nice
<asac> anyone is able to spot why we have 10 tests less in total here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3486/ compared to http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3422/ ?
<asac> jcollado: oh ... can you8 also give back ubuntu-weather?
<asac> that seem to have 0 results
<asac> might be bad run
<jcollado> asac: Done. That was already retried though.
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Lefthanders' Day! :-D
<didrocks> ogra_: around to talk about image building time?
<ogra_> didrocks, sure, whats up ?
<didrocks> ogra_: so, we switch to 4h dailies
<asac> jcollado: ok
<didrocks> as you probably saw in -changes
<didrocks> I'll do the official announce tomorrow morning
<ogra_> at a fixed schedule or on demand ?
<didrocks> ogra_: fixed schedule
<ogra_> k
<didrocks> I think we can start spinning the image according to that
<didrocks> here is when dailies are started: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc#gid=4
<didrocks> the X is in UTC, where we start a dailies
<ogra_> well, i have to find out if the buildd is still shared, we might not make all slots
<didrocks> ogra_: ideally, I would suggest that you start building at X + 30 minutes
<didrocks> (to ensure that everything is published and moved to the release pocket from the previous run)
<didrocks> wdyt?
<ogra_> cjwatson, i assume cadejo was 1:1 replaced ? or did we get more livefs builders so we coulld share more of the load ?
<ogra_> didrocks, i'd rather go with an hour to be on the safer side wrt promotion ...
<didrocks> ogra_: fine with me as well
<ogra_> (for the start, we can adjust on the go i think ... as long as the cdimage crontab allows at least)
<cjwatson> ogra_: 1:1 at present
<cjwatson> I would prefer to go for say twice a day rather than six times a day, at the moment
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> we shouldn't switch to six times a day until we have livefs builds in LP
<ogra_> i think we wont manage more anyway at sane times with the existing crontab
<cjwatson> so that we can distribute thaaem properly
<rah> I'm working to port ubuntu touch to a new device that isn't on the market yet
<cjwatson> *them
<rah> the porting instructions are a bit like "(1) let cyanogenmod do all the work, (2) compile ubuntu touch"
<rah> unfortunately, I need help with (1)
<didrocks> asac: ok, so forget about the 5/6 hours from upstream to the image ;)
<didrocks> at least, not blocking on us and can't have ogra_ complaining now :p
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<didrocks> ogra_: at least, just ensure the 2 image builds are at X+30 min or X+1 please :)
<cjwatson> didrocks: that's a misrepresentation - you can still have that on request.  I'm just currently sceptical about having that *all the time*
<ogra_> indeed i will, can you put the shedule in the mail ?
<asac> cjwatson: do we use the same machine for other stuff? otherwise we could maybe just continuously build images? e..g everything it finishes one run it starts with the next?
<asac> until we can parallelize
<cjwatson> asac: yes, we do
<ogra_> asac, it is shared
<ogra_> we need a dedicated machine for constant loop builds
<didrocks> cjwatson: well, it was the same with dailies (on demand), just look at the number of complains we had here for "too slow to get to the image"
<asac> i am sure we could purchase one
<asac> cjwatson: what do you think? are we too close to getting LP support for doing smething like that?
<cjwatson> dedicated machine -> wrong answer
<asac> lol
<cjwatson> asac: yes, it should be quite close
<asac> ok... whats ETA you think?
<cjwatson> although I haven't actually seen code yet
<ogra_> cjwatson, you just missed the chance to get a free calxeda node :)
<cjwatson> don't know exactly.  a MUCH MUCH MUCH saner stopgap is to rebalance the calxeda nodes between package builders vs. livefs builders
<asac> ok, i haven't seen code for many things that are supposed to land like tomorrow, so am not particularly scared about that news.
<cjwatson> but perhaps y'all could harass me about this when I'm not listening to Steve talking at DebConf :-)
<ogra_> haha
<asac> cjwatson: but what do you think for the rough LP timeline?
<cjwatson> check with infinity
<asac> cjwatson: close your laptop
<asac> :)
<ogra_> asac, let him listen
<cjwatson> he's been doing the slave code
<asac> its him not listening.... not us distracting (he can close his laptop)
<ogra_> heh
<cjwatson> no I can't for reasons I do not feel inclined to explain :P
<cjwatson> (I hate the "close your laptop" thing ...)
<asac> ouch
<asac> ic
<cjwatson> anyway, I don't think continuous image building is the right thing to do
<cjwatson> it just swamps humans for little benefit
<cjwatson> building on demand is saner
<rah> cjwatson evidently has lost control of his X server or console and cannot switch between terminals to hide his IRC session, plus he can't close his laptop because the lid is supporting his coffee cup
<rah> give the man a break
<cjwatson> I'm working on something else if you must know ...
<cjwatson> though power sockets would be nice
<cjwatson> building on demand: they can be requested through iso.qa by anyone with the appropriate team membership
<ogra_> they should be triggered by changes to seeded packages
<cjwatson> nobody seems to be inclined to use this for ubuntu-touch, but I don't think this is a problem with the build system - just start using it!
<Sun> hi everybody
<Sun> some french in this chan?
<Guest73757> hi everybody!
<Guest73757> I need some help for trying ubuntu touch
<Guest73757> someone here?
<Guest73757> hi
<k1l> Guest73757: just ask the specific question. no one can answer if he oesnt know if he can help you or not
<sunra> Hi, I wonder where I can find some information / timeline about the state of bluetooth in mako (nexus 4)
<Guest73757> ok
<sunra> all I found was some kernel patches that had been merged but no discussion etc.
<Guest73757> I have ubuntu 12.04 32 and i try to flash the nexus 10 to install ubuntu touch but when i do : phablet-flash (cdimage-touch|cdimage-legacy|ubuntu-system|community) -b i have a syntax error so i do : phablet-flash cdimage-touch -d manta -b
<Guest73757> INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as manta rsync: failed to connect to cdimage.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.164): Connection timed out (110) rsync: failed to connect to cdimage.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::20): Network is unreachable (101) rsync: failed to connect to cdimage.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::1f): Network is unreachable (101) rsync: failed to connect to cdimage.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::21): Network is unrea
<cjwatson> cdimage.u.c rsync seems fine from here; perhaps it is locally firewalled by your network provider
<cjwatson> It seems unfortunate that phablet-tools doesn't have an HTTP fallback
<Guest73757> so i need to disabled the firewall to do that?
<k1l> Guest73757: did you run a "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade" to make sure you have the latest phablet-flash?
<Guest73757> yes i do
<cjwatson> I think that would be worth a bug on phablet-tools
<cjwatson> Guest73757: well, you need to let rsync through
<cjwatson> port 873
<Guest73757> ok
<Guest73757> how i do that?
<cjwatson> It'll be highly specific to your firewall
<Guest73757> i don't know what's my firewall,  it's the work desktop's
<cjwatson> You may have to ask somebody local to help
<Guest73757> i think it could be blocked with IT department
<Guest73757> ok
<Guest73757> thx for help
<ogra_> sunra, the BT framework will land this week, but there is no UI stuff for it yet
<sunra> ogra, thanx. that sounds nice. Dont need an UI, just working modules and CLI
<nerochiaro> gusch_: oSoMoN: renato: does anyone of you have any idea why this build is failing to find pkgconfig ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-extras-saucy-amd64-ci/12/console it seems that it uses the same dependencies and the same cmake code as other packages, i'm not really sure what's missing. any hints ?
<nerochiaro> i'm kind of stuck and it's making me lose a lot of time
<cjwatson> nerochiaro: You need to add pkg-config to Build-Depends
<cjwatson> (debian/control)
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: other projects that use it don't explicitly add it, and have pretty much the same deps, so i'm wondering what pulls it in in the other projects. but ok, i'll add it explicitly and i agree it should work
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> I don't know, perhaps it's a missing dependency somewhere else, or perhaps the other projects happen to work because they build-depend on something else that Depends: pkgconfig
<cjwatson> *pkg-config
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: yep, no worries. i should've just gone with the explicit dep as the first thing i tried
<nerochiaro> cjwatson: sometimes the most obvious thing is the last one you think of...
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: what other projets do not explicitly build-depend on pkg-config and yet use it? it should be considered a bug imho
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: gallery
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: guess i looked into the least clean of them all
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: gallery-app has some -dev packages as build deps that pull pkg-config indirectly (I haven’t checked all of them, but at least libgstreamer0.10-dev does)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: makes sense, i should've just added it explicitly. my bad for not thinking about the obvious
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: still, I think it’s a bug in the packaging not to have pkg-config listed explicitly, so if you have a moment submit a MR against gallery-app to fix it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: or at least ping gusch_ about it
<gusch_> nerochiaro: yea I should add to gallery
<nerochiaro> gusch_: oSoMoN: there: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-deps/+merge/179893
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks
<gusch_> nerochiaro: I'd say no need to test - I'll approve
<ogra_> ouch
<ogra_> asac, todays image build failed, seems apparmor is unhappy running in a chroot when installing click packages
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, pkg-config need to be listed explicitely in the build-deps
<asac> ogra_: apparmor landing happened?
<asac> or what changed?
<cjwatson> asac: livecd-rootfs switched to installing click packages, I suspect
<cjwatson> Though that was on Sunday
<cjwatson> I think this needs one of the security team to look at it.  They should be up in a couple of hours.  I presume the apparmor/click system must have some arrangement for loading profiles into the kernel on boot and/or app launch as well as just when installing the package (in which case why load them when installing the package at all?), but I don't know the details
<cjwatson> jdstrand,sbeattie,mdeslaur: ^-
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/saucy/ubuntu-touch/20130813/livecd-armhf.out should be updated with the text of the failure by the time you read this (it's currently mid-build)
<kazak1377> hello everybody. I've tried to find any official information, but it wasn't success. So i'm asking here. Is there any opportunity to develop Ubuntu-touch apps with python or may-be some better qml-c++ interface?
<asac> cjwatson: thx.
<asac> jdrab: sbeattie: mdeslaur: so yeah, would be cool if you could check the image build :)
<asac> thx
<asac> jdstrand: ^
<annerajb> morning
<gusch_> nerochiaro: any idea what's wrong with your gallery MR?
<annerajb> ogra_, you around?
<nerochiaro> gusch_: let me look
<nerochiaro> gusch_: that seems strange. pbuilder has no problem with pkg-config being a virtual package...
<jdstrand> asac, cjwatson: I'm looking into it
<jdstrand> asac, cjwatson: is there a bug? there doesn't need to be, but if there is I can reference it
<ogra_> jdstrand, i didnt open one, no
<ogra_> jdstrand, thats from the livefs build of today
<jdstrand> cjwatson: fyi, we need to load the policy on click install and boot because we can't load it at app launch
<jdstrand> that's fine. I know the problem
<jdstrand> give me a few minutes
<ogra_> the code causing it is in livecd-rootfs in live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/60-install-click.chroot
<ogra_> in case you want to see the invocation
<jdstrand> ogra_: where is that? a bzr branch?
<ogra_> bzr branch lp:livecd-rootfs  ... (or apt-get source ... they are in sync)
<jdstrand> mdeslaur, sbeattie: fyi, I'm looking at live-build issue
<jdstrand> thanks
<annerajb> ogra_, you have any idea why my device mount /dev/mtdblock3 fails on scripts/touch but if i run it by hand it works perfectly? Is the script missing a sleep or something?
<asac> ogra_: can you try systemsettle.sh 99.25 from lp:~asac/ubuntu-test-cases/default-systemsettle-test ?
<asac> ogra_: see if that ever succeeds on your maguro ?
<asac> you can just adb push that .sh
<asac> no clue how to test tc_control part :)
<asac> but guess qa can do that
<ogra_> asac, geez, how many scripts did you add
<asac> ogra_: one!
<ogra_> oh, oops
<asac> i hope :)
<ogra_> yeah, one level to high in the tree
<asac> ogra_: just the systemsettle :)
<asac> ogra_: for testing you can tweak the default values
<asac> so get errors
<asac> and faster response :)
<ogra_> it should just default to 99.25
<ogra_> so you dont need to give the arg all the time
<ogra_> running ...
<asac> yeah
<asac> probably
<ogra_> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5980908/
<ogra_> is that what you expected ?
<asac> sure your average (ignoring first sample) is higher than 99.25
<asac> so its success :)
<asac> ogra_: you can tweak the value at the top to 99.9
<asac> to see it fail
<asac> :)
<asac> but i guess its goo
<asac> d
<asac> let me add that the tmp files get wiped
<asac> ogra_: whats the "catch all" trick again?
<asac> something that cleans up all the time in bash?
 * ogra_ doesnt know what you mean
<ogra_> clean up the time ?
<asac> nevermind
<asac> :)
<asac> i just leave the logs there i guess
<asac> even though i echo everything to stdout afaict
<ogra_> ctrl-l ?
<ogra_> or reset
<ogra_> or clear
<asac> ogra_: guess something like this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/use-bash-trap-statement-cleanup-temporary-files
<asac> is what i wanted
<asac> at best in a no-bashism fashion
<ogra_> ah, trap
<ogra_> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5980930/ here is a template collection i have
<ogra_> line 36-44
<cjohnston> I've tried phablet-flash cdimage-touch -d mako --pending multiple times this morning, but I keep running into a checksum error for saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip... any ideas if there is some issue this morning?
<ogra_> shouldnt
<ogra_> did you try cleaning the download dir ?
<cjohnston> ogra_: I've deleted everything under ubuntu-touch (to include old builds)
<asac> gema_: ok lets try this: lp:~asac/ubuntu-test-cases/default-systemsettle-test
<asac> double check the tc_control thin... i still dont know how to really test it
<asac> but should be trivial to adopt
<asac> :w
<cjohnston> hrm.. same if I remove --pending
<ogra_> cjohnston, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5980950/
<ogra_> looks all fine on the server
<ogra_> asac, system did not settle. FAILED.
<ogra_> (with 99.99)
<asac> ogra_: when forcing high value?
<asac> cool
<asac> ogra_: how long did it take?
<asac> i think its tuned to wait for 10 minutes
<asac> roughl
<ogra_> 9 runs then it failed
<ogra_> i didnt check the actual time, sorry
<asac> ogra_: not 10? :)
 * ogra_ re-runs with time 
<asac> runs?
<asac> from 0 to 9?
<ogra_> it said run 9 ...
<asac> yeah... it starts with 0 :)
<asac> ok
<asac> all good i guess
<ogra_> i cant scroll that far up :)
<ogra_> k
<asac> should be 60 seconds for each run
<ogra_> well, its re-running with time
<asac> cool
<ogra_> lets see what comes out
<gema_> asac: will review in a bit
<gema_> asac: finishing something first and a meeting in 10
<arrarr> hello ppl
<asac> gema_: now even a MR https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/ubuntu-test-cases/default-systemsettle-test/+merge/179914
<cjwatson> jdstrand: ok, so just a matter of not failing in this env, I guess
<gema_> asac: awesome, will review
<gema_> asac: thanks
<jdstrand> yeah. fyi, I am testing the fix now
<cjwatson> asac: trap itself isn't a bashism, fwiw, although some of the details of that linuxjournal article are
<cjwatson> jdstrand: great, thanks
<arrarr> hii... could someone pls help with a few queries of mine? I am a newbie
<asac> cjwatson: yeahg. i think what i did is okaish :) ... given that i use !/bin/bash i am probably safe anyway
<asac> gema_: its odd... the merge request is going against a wrong tree
<ogra_> asac, yeah, stop doing that :P
<gema_> ogra_: LOL
<ogra_> btw ...
<asac> gema_: reproposed
<ogra_> system did not settle. FAILED.
<ogra_> real	9m5.565s
<ogra_> user	0m0.234s
<ogra_> sys	0m1.070s
<asac> well not sure why we not work against trunk
<ogra_> with time
<asac> thx
<asac> i guess its okaish
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> if we take more than 9m to settle we have a problem anyway
<cjwatson> asac: looks ok at a brief glance, though trapping KILL is ineffective
<ogra_> but use #!/bin/sh next time to catch bashisms :)
<arrarr> so rude you are... to hell with you ppl!
<asac> ogra_: i copied the shebang from another test i think :)
<ogra_> asac, no excuse :P
<asac> otherwise i wouldnt have bothered about bashism at all (i usually use /bin/sh as well)
<asac> lol
<asac> at least i automatically got the executable flag :) ... which i just thought i might had forgotten
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> as long as you didnt forget to bzr add :)
<asac> gema_: so the right MP against the proper branch is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/ubuntu-test-cases/default-systemsettle-test/+merge/179916
<asac> ogra_: it is in!! i see the diff :)
<ogra_> :)
<asac> dont make me wonder about such things :)
<ogra_> hehe
<didrocks> ogra_: forgetting a bzr add? that never never happened :p
<ogra_> haha
<asac> popey: can you reproduce the whoopsie 100% issue?
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1211417
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1211417 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "whoopsie takes 100% CPU on the phone" [Critical,Incomplete]
<asac> ev: did you try --pending?
<asac> ev: otherwise you might not have the latest
<popey> asac: yes, had it today
<asac> popey: ok. check the bug then. or if you know explain how to trigger it :)
<asac> check: attach info :)
<popey> yeah, will do
<asac> awesome
<popey> i have one doing it now
<asac> nice!!
<asac> popey: any idea how to trigger it? or just use it for a bit?
<popey> asac: i just rebooted it
<asac> what is interesting is that our touch_ro images have better results than the touch images
<asac> maybe we are testing /current there?
<asac> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> ask plars, he set that up i think
<asac> plars: is touch_ro using --pending?
<ogra_> but iirc the system-image.ubuntu.com server pulls pending
<ogra_> so the test should recieve that too
<Oroku_Saki> ]sup ogra
<ogra_> broken images today ... lots of other stuff :)
<annerajb> fun fun
<ogra_> yeah
<Oroku_Saki> can you give me a hand. =) EGLConfig or android-chroot not working
<Oroku_Saki> I think it is my kernel.. I threw on 3.0.8 last night to see if that made a difference
<Oroku_Saki> I realized that kernel never had a ics or jb source to go with
<ogra_> EGLConfig should work if you have the binary blpbs and all
<ogra_> *blobs
<Oroku_Saki> but it did start my ubunu-session, no gui, but I saw it at /home/phablet/.cache/uptart
<Oroku_Saki> lots of logs were in there that normally werent
<Oroku_Saki> like the ubuntu-session actually started
<ogra_> well, do you see all container services up ...
<ogra_> mainly surfacrflinger and sensorservice
<ogra_> (should just be in the processlist)
<Oroku_Saki> let me see
<ogra_> also check with /system/bin/logcat -d
<Oroku_Saki> no I dont
<ogra_> it should show whats going on in the container
<Oroku_Saki> that is the other issue.. Unable to open log device '/dev/alog/main': No such file or directory
<Oroku_Saki> though  do have /dev/log and /dev/log_main, etc
<bobweaver> Hello there I am running into some troubles.  I have made some alterations to unity8 and when I upload the code and restart the services it restarts 2 of them making it so that I can not see the one that I have just altered.  How to work around this ?  thanks
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, no, thats wrong, you want /dev/alog (and logcat too)
<ogra_> Oroku_Saki, sounds like udev didnt fire the rules it should
<ogra_> can you see systemd-udevd running ?
<Oroku_Saki> well, I noticed when you . build/envsetup.sh... there is a patch that chanes /dev/log to /dev/alog I went into logcat source and changed it to /dev/log and the patch changed it back
<Oroku_Saki> I was told yesterday its a libhybris thing
<Oroku_Saki> I also tried jingerbreads logcat, it looks for /dev/log instead of /dev/alog
<Oroku_Saki> *confused*
<ogra_> grep alog /lib/udev/rules.d/*
<Oroku_Saki> I mean jellybean
<ogra_> udev should create these devices
<Oroku_Saki> 65-android.rules:ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="log_main", SYMLINK+="alog/main"
<ogra_> yeah
<Oroku_Saki> mine is /dev/log
<ogra_> so this should just work *if* udev started
<Oroku_Saki> no symlink
<Oroku_Saki> so no udev... hmmm
<ogra_> do you see it running in your processlist ?
<ogra_> <ogra_> can you see systemd-udevd running ?
<Oroku_Saki> yes... "/lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --dae"
<ogra_> hmm, so it actually should have created the stuff
<Oroku_Saki> my kernel lacks fanotify.. I think if I had it, it would
<Oroku_Saki> because 3.0.8 kernel with fanotify gets further
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981105/
<Oroku_Saki> no such file or directory for me
<ogra_> well you should use the cyanogenmod defconfig as a base indeed
<Oroku_Saki> hmmm
<Oroku_Saki> I was wondering about that
<ogra_> preferably the modified one
<Oroku_Saki> cgrops... they should be enabled right?
<Oroku_Saki> cgroups
<ogra_> i.e. with the ubuntu changes in
<Oroku_Saki> in the kernel config
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> without them, no container
<Oroku_Saki> how cna I find those changes.. I have been wanting to see kernel requirements
<Oroku_Saki> what should my config be.. is there a program I can use to compare config files?
<Oroku_Saki> etc
<ogra_> well, i didnt have to change anything for the nexus kernels
<ogra_> iirc
<Oroku_Saki> ]yeah your running like 3.7
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<ogra_> 3.0
<Oroku_Saki> oh
<ogra_> on the galaxy nexus
<Oroku_Saki> really?
<Oroku_Saki> then hmmmm
<ogra_> and 3.4 on the mako (n4) iirc
<Oroku_Saki> android-chroot still didn't work for me
<Oroku_Saki> even on 3.0.8
<Oroku_Saki> with fanotify
<ogra_> android-chroot only works with a running container
<Oroku_Saki> I think it has to do with my... dm-1 dm-2 partitions
<ogra_> if your container isnt up it has nothing to chroot to
<Oroku_Saki> proc/-1/root
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> unliklely
<Oroku_Saki> k
<Oroku_Saki> alright so today's chores will include kernel configs
<ogra_> the container only needs the bits mounted in the right places.... and even without them it should come up
<ogra_> look at
<Oroku_Saki> so I should look at the stock cyanogenmod_defconfig and make my defconfig look like that one?
<ogra_> /var/log/lxc/android.log
<ogra_> and see what breaks it
<Oroku_Saki> lxc-start 1376398124.467 ERROR    lxc_cgroup - Error creating cgroups
<Oroku_Saki> ahhh ha
<Oroku_Saki> hmmm
<ogra_> you should use the defconfig that worked before for your device
<Oroku_Saki> I enabled that
<ogra_> and use that as a base for the new config
<Oroku_Saki> ah okay, how do I know what the new config should have in it?
<ogra_> it should just use the defaultds from the last defconfig
<Oroku_Saki> there is a program called something to compare kernel configs.. I will have to look at that
<ogra_> and should only ask you about changed settings and new options
<ogra_> which you will have to answer on best guess
<ogra_> why did you switch the kernel at all ?
<Oroku_Saki> oh.. so paste my config into a new empy cyanogenmod_defconfig.. but then I will get conflicting yes and no's
<ogra_> since you had a working one
<Oroku_Saki> my kernel 2.6.35.. lacks fanotify and app armor
<Oroku_Saki> I am not even sure 3.0.8 works on jellybean, I would have to build jellybean to be sure, then try again.
<Oroku_Saki> which is still on the table =)
<Oroku_Saki> audio and bluetooth have never worked in 3.0.8
<Oroku_Saki> so it's lame
<Oroku_Saki> I remember on 3.0.8, container booted
<Oroku_Saki> because /var/log/lxc-android-boot.log said success
<Oroku_Saki> and you could see it in ps -ef
<ikillcypher> Oroku_Saki, still here
<ikillcypher> lol
<ogra_> well, so try to retrieve the working config :)
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<ikillcypher> Oroku_Saki, care to help me with my issure
<ikillcypher> issue*
<Oroku_Saki> oh with that elf thing.. hell no.. ask ogra! =)
<Oroku_Saki> that is device specific
<ogra_> uh, and how would i know ?
<Oroku_Saki> you wont
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<ogra_> that clearly needs someone kowing the device a bit more
<ogra_> and its setup
<Oroku_Saki> what was that error.. he cant create boot.img until something happens with something
<Oroku_Saki> perhaps he needs his "vendor blobs"
<ikillcypher> :( why no one wants to help me ? Im know of tons of people dying for the Ubuntu-Touch for my Device
<Oroku_Saki> ikill, did you run extract-files.sh
<Oroku_Saki> before running brunch
<ikillcypher> of cause
<Oroku_Saki> grep for that missing file
<Oroku_Saki> in your device folder
<Oroku_Saki> grep -r "blahblah" *
<ev> asac: --pending?
<Oroku_Saki> smoke break
<asac> ev: see /msg
<ikillcypher> ?
<ikillcypher> what
<Oroku_Saki> ikill, do you know how to grep
<Oroku_Saki> ?
<Oroku_Saki> grep for that error
<Oroku_Saki> the paste you had about the elf-something for ramdisk or boot.img
<Oroku_Saki> it was missing a file
<Oroku_Saki> grep for that filename
<ikillcypher> o.O
<ikillcypher> no
<ikillcypher> how
<Oroku_Saki> so my goal: build jellybean on 3.0.8, verify it works, use those sources, try to get that workin on a gui.. if success.. try with older kernel
<Oroku_Saki> =)
<Oroku_Saki> ikill
<Oroku_Saki> cd /Ubuntu_Touch_source
<Oroku_Saki> grep -r "elf_ramdisk" *
<Oroku_Saki> see what it finds... that should give you a clue as to what is happening.. what is missing
<Oroku_Saki> also, see if your sources build okay on jellybean
<Oroku_Saki> they should
<Oroku_Saki> if they do, perhaps you forgot to move some files in the /vendor/folder
<Oroku_Saki> that is when you get into "device specific" and nobody will be able to help you without having that device in their hands
<Oroku_Saki> ./get-prebuilts from /vendor/cm
<Oroku_Saki> never try to backport fanotify.. not worth it
<Oroku_Saki> I tried that once.. it runs into the android part of the kernel
<Oroku_Saki> then you realize while qcom made new sources for 3.0.8
<ikillcypher> Oroku_Saki, ok trying now
<ikillcypher> sorry was on the phone
<Oroku_Saki> damn you
<ikillcypher> Oroku_Saki, how do does it takes ?
<Oroku_Saki> ]?
<ikillcypher> I will pastie :P give a sec
<Oroku_Saki> to grep.. can take awhile
<Oroku_Saki> a minute or so
<Oroku_Saki> I dunno
<Oroku_Saki> depends if the out file exists
<Oroku_Saki> then it greps binaries
<Oroku_Saki> out folder I mean
<Oroku_Saki> grep just searches inside of files for words or phrases
<Oroku_Saki> -r is recursive
<Oroku_Saki> so were saying look for elf-ramdisk inside of ALL my files and folders and bring me the matches
<jdstrand> asac, cjwatson: fyi, click-apparmor 0.1.1 uploaded
<asac> jdstrand: rock!
<asac> ogra_: ^^
<ogra_> jdstrand, yay, you rock !!!
<jdstrand> thanks :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: will you be triggering a build?
<ogra_> yep
<jdstrand> ogra_: a livecd build that is?
<jdstrand> ogra_: ok, can you let me know when it is done?
<ogra_> once it went through ...
<ogra_> will do
<jdstrand> thanks. the fix should fix it, but I couldn't specifically test in a livecd build
<jdstrand> well, maybe I could have-- I didn't cause I didn't think I could :)
<ogra_> heh, its easy though
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5980880/
<ogra_> in case you ever want to test a live build, thats my notes for local builds
<ogra_> (needs to run on armhf host indeed)
<jdstrand> I wonder if my nexus7 could do that
 * jdstrand makes note to try later
<davmor2> ogra_: no images today?
<ogra_> it should be able, yeah
<ogra_> davmor2, nope, waiting on the above upload to land
<ogra_> builds fell over
<davmor2> ogra_: ack
<mfisch> ogra_: good morning, I have a question on abootimg
<ogra_> shoot :)
<mfisch> ogra_: I made a small change in the initrd and it's complaining that the size is too large when I update it
<mfisch> small change = added 3 lines to a shell script
<ogra_> so do a full extract ...
<ogra_> then edit the size in bootimg.cfg
<ogra_> and do a full re-assmbly
<ogra_> (abootimg -x ... and abootimg --create)
<mfisch> rather than update
<mfisch> ?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, i never tried to update the size flasg, you probably can
<mfisch> ogra_: ok
<mfisch> ogra_: all my efforts so far lead to no booting
<ogra_> well, if it is actually bigger than the partition size that can happen
<ogra_> mfisch, put the bootimg and the new initrd somewhere, i can try ...
<mfisch> ogra_: ok, I'm being kicked out of this room (I'm at the local college), so it will be a bit
<ogra_> also are you sure its not the initrd changes that break the booting ?
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> np
<cjwatson> jdstrand: thanks
<mfisch> ogra_: no, even when I unpack it and repack it, it won't boot
<mfisch> ogra_: the size is different too, let me migrate here and get back to you
<ogra_> yeah
<ikillcypher> Oroku_Saki,
<ikillcypher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981335/
<ikillcypher> ogra_,
<ikillcypher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5981335/
<Oroku_Saki> ikill try to build jellbean with that source.. do you run into the same problem?
<Oroku_Saki> IF yes.. contact the guy who wrote it, ask him what he does to get around that
<Oroku_Saki> then include that fix when building ubuntu touch
<Oroku_Saki> that is what I would do
<ikillcypher> Oroku_Saki, I got an pm from the guy who got this working : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/pollux
<Oroku_Saki> If you can build, I would still show that pastie to the guy who wrote the cm source for that device
<Oroku_Saki> sweet!
<Oroku_Saki> already built.. lucky you
<Oroku_Saki> 8-6-2013 looks old.. as I think a major update came in 8-8, but I may be wrong
<ikillcypher> he told meto check out his fixing the errors is as simple as fetching my github repos for fusion3 an qcom
<ikillcypher> Oroku_Saki, you do know bash that well
<ikillcypher> any idea how to download his copy and replace with mine ?
<ikillcypher> replace mine
<asac> plars: do you know why we get better results on touch_ro than on touch?
<asac> plars: sure we use --pending there? The results smell like its an old state
<ogra_> looked similar to me the last days
<ikillcypher> any idea ogra_
<sergiusens> asac: there is no --pending on ubuntu image based upgrades
<plars> asac: I'm not sure what you mean
<asac> plars: we have gated images
<ogra_> it always uses the latest build afaik
<asac> and not-yet-gated images
<plars> asac: how are the results significantly better?
<asac> plars: i am not saying significantly, but they are better :)
<asac> plars: like the weather thing works
<ogra_> asac, see the installl console log
<asac> at least we get some results
<plars> asac: I've been working with balloons on the weather app test, we're trying to resolve that
<ogra_> asac, it parses /var/log/installer/media-info
<asac> sergiusens: we need an option to install the very latest ... that hasn't made it to /current
<plars> asac: one of the ro images it worked, one it failed
<ogra_> asac, and it uses pending apparently
<asac> sergiusens: we doont want everyone to pull /pending every day
<plars> asac: for the ro images, there's no concept of pending
<mfisch> ogra_: when I unpack the original file should I find a bootimg.cfg? I have a cmdline which looks like a config file
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, any idea about bash command ?
<asac> plars: you mean we have no gating / current yet?
<sergiusens> asac: it's in the blueprint I gave you: [stgraber] Will need a new daily-proposed channel on system-image.u.c: TODO
<plars> asac: but we are using the latest image, yes
<asac> ok
<asac> so we have /pending, but not yet a /current :)
<ogra_> mfisch, you should find a bootimg.cfg in your currennt dir
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: yes, but you should really read into how to use bash
<plars> asac: with the system images it lets you pick the latest, or another revision (-1, -2, etc)
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: or ask on #ubuntu
<asac> yeah. we want a gating mechanism for the images
<asac> for touch_ro
<sergiusens> plars: but those are all stable (the revision)
<asac> but i assume thats clear :)
<ogra_> yes
<sergiusens> plars: asac we need a developer channel... kind of like the chromebook
<plars> asac: that's not a question for me though, we are happy to have that as soon as there's a pending image there
<sergiusens> plars: it's in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-s-image-based-updates
<ikillcypher> how to download : https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common and replace it with mine at xperiatouch/device/sony/fusion3-common ?
<sergiusens> plars: stgraber has an action to implement it
<plars> sergiusens: so I assume it wouldn't work quite the same way as the /pending /current system we have for the other images?
<asac> sergiusens: well, why not just have /pending /current until we figure out what channels etc. we have
<plars> daily proposed channel
<asac> we can also start talking about what we really want now :)... but felt folks are busy
<asac> plars: thats /pending :)
<asac> isnt it?
<asac> we can rename if folks dont like /pending _P
<mfisch> ogra_: there it is, when I don't pass all those args to abootimg -x
<ogra_> yeah, indeed
<Oroku_Saki> to be honest kill, I have never been good at bash or sh differences
<sergiusens> plars: asac that's more of a question for barry
<plars> asac: I really don't care what we call it, it's just that the details of how you install are different depending on whether you use the traditional touch images, or the system images
<Oroku_Saki> I remember unix for dummies went over that... back when I read it... 16 years ago
<sergiusens> asac: it's not just a download dir for these images, they have a manifest that tells you what you need
<barry> plars: what's the question?
<asac> barry: so we have an image gate in place for our curren timages ... that means every day we produce an image in a /pending directory and only if that passes all our tests we copy it to /current
<Oroku_Saki> sergiusens: I am building a jb 3.0.8 rom to make sure it works right before trying with UT. then I will request your help! =)
<asac> barry: we want something similar for the new images
<ogra_> asac, but stgraber has a WI for it already
<asac> what the problem is i dont understand. i felt there would be no problem and we could continue to use the same approach
<asac> ok
<Oroku_Saki> or ogra_ =)
<Oroku_Saki> or asac
<barry> asac: that's a stgraber question
<ogra_> asac, ask him about the ETA :)
<sergiusens> barry: I think they really want that developer channel
<asac> ogra_: ok. as long as its clear that this has to happen before we can roll system images out i am happy with that answer :)
<Oroku_Saki> I remember when i ran 3.0.8.. dmesg had errors that it could not find libfinger an lib this and that.. but they were all there
<ogra_> asac, i would assume stgraber knows that indeed :)
<barry> sergiusens: right now, system-image.u.c only has a daily channel
<barry> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/
<ogra_> barry, we will need a way to differentiate tested and untested images before we can make the switch
<asac> right. we want a channel that is not very well known to the world that we use to test images before we send it out to everyone
<sergiusens> barry: yup, I am aware... and stgraber does have the action to create a daily proposed channel (which I just renamed to developer channel)
 * barry ndos
<asac> ok i am out of this
<barry> *nods
 * ogra_ wants it well known :) 
<asac> seems its covered
<ogra_> more manual testers :)
<asac> yeah. scratch that. the real images should appear unless they got blessed by our automation/testing/qa
<ogra_> why ?
<asac> because we dont send out broken images
<ogra_> give people the opportunity to test manually in parallel
<ogra_> if they want to opt in
<asac> ogra_: thats why we do what we do now with /pending and /current
<asac> same reason there
<ogra_> yes
<asac> ok then we agree :)
<ogra_> but there is no need to hide /pending
<ogra_> if people like to be on the crackling endge, let thhem :)
<ogra_> *edge
 * popey stabs ueventd
<ogra_> we should add an upstart job that reboots the device automatically if ueventd doesnt go quiet after 5min
<ogra_> :)
 * ikillcypher stabs popey
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, so how is it going?
<annerajb> ikillcypher, did you got help with your localmanifest.xml?
<ikillcypher> there isnt any issue with that it was issue with kernel
<annerajb> did you got the github repository of the other developer where he has his kernel?
<boiko> fginther: hi, for some reason jenkins didn't pick this MR for autolanding: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/ubuntu-calculator-app/remove_obsolete_test/+merge/179832
<boiko> fginther: could you please check it?
<didrocks> barry: are you at debconf?
<barry> didrocks: nope
<didrocks> barry: do you have time for a hangout in 5 minutes to talk about the daemon API?
<barry> didrocks: yes, maybe 10m though.  let me get some tea :)
<didrocks> barry: sure :)
<ikillcypher> annerajb, yes I did
<didrocks> and a suit I hope :)
<ikillcypher> trying brunch now
<annerajb> nice
<MacSlow> How does one go about converting a GVariant of type "a(ss)" to the correct QVariant-equivalents? There's no such thing as a "tuple" in QVariant.
<barry> didrocks: all set
<didrocks> barry: you should have received a hangout call :)
<barry> didrocks: haven't seen it yet.
<didrocks> barry: interesting: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/bd0cff1c49efc84867b12a5612c6930a21872589?hl=fr
<didrocks> don't remove the fr part, it's making the UI better :)
<ikillcypher> Oroku_Saki, ogra_ annerajb
<ikillcypher> new error
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/yrfbcl37mwczc3sbnaleuw
<annerajb> ikillcypher, did you removed android_runtime from building? that's somewhere inside the hardware folder
<annerajb> ikillcypher, also as usual post the full log not jus the end
<ikillcypher> I did cause Oroku_Saki asked me removed
<ikillcypher> core/build/make file
<annerajb> I remember but this is on a different file
<annerajb> it's not the same Oroku_Saki told you yesterday post the full log first
<fginther> boiko, looking
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/1dl83edrvd8wijnccifea
<ikillcypher> annerajb,
<ikillcypher> :(
<ikillcypher> I gtg will pm the developer ?
<ThatTomPerson> hey guys
<fginther> boiko, jenkins was down, it's running now
<didrocks> sergiusens: \o/ love the cleaning :)
<sergiusens> didrocks: more to come (/me hopes)
<barry> didrocks: LP: #1211838
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1211838 in ubuntu-download-manager "Add "download groups"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211838
<didrocks> barry: excellent! I'll add another bug for what we changes we need in the API as well (just need to deal with meeting and sleep first to think about it)
<barry> didrocks: np :)
<how-do-i-type> hello
<how-do-i-type> ok
<phablet-chris> i am installing ubuntu touch on nexus 10 but after i run phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b it sits there at < waiting for device >
<phablet-chris> device boots up into android
<phablet-chris> i reboot the device and it still boots to android while the server just sists there
<phablet-chris> any advice
<ogra_> did you properly unlock it already
<ogra_> following the install howto
<phablet-chris> yes, I follwed the steps and when it boots up it shows the lock as unlocked
<ogra_> and you can "adb shell" into the running android ?
<ogra_> and can you also use adb root
<phablet-chris> yes it says shell@manta
<ogra_> and adb root ?
<phablet-chris> adbd cannot run as roo in production builds
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> make sure that works
<ogra_> (go through the unlock instructions again)
<phablet-chris> ok
<phablet-chris> i will post back
<asac> ogra_: are we already doing an image rerun?
<ogra_> asac, yep, building
<phablet-chris> can i exit the phablet-flash program, or should I leave the terminal window open
<asac> ogra_: when did they exactly start?
<ogra_> asac, since a while already, should be done soon
<asac> ogra_: manually kicked off i guess?
<ogra_> i didnt note down the time, i started after the standup meeting
<ogra_> ~15min ago
<asac> so 17:05
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok so 17:333
<asac> ok so 17:33
<ogra_> should be there in ~15min
<ogra_> (the new builders are awesome)
<phablet-chris> ok, well, i reran step 2 from the wiki, when I reran the sudo fastboot uem unlock it finished in .003s and on the screen it says device is already unlocked, so
<phablet-chris> but I am confused about setp 3.4 on the wiki
<phablet-chris> again I ran phablet-flash cdimage -b and it gives a warning about device unlock
<phablet-chris> and adb root still gives same error
<ogra_> did you have the popup ?
<ogra_> from point 3
<ogra_> (and did you approve it)
<phablet-chris> yes
<phablet-chris> and yes
<ogra_> sergiusens, any idea ?
<karni> Hi guys. Do you know if UTouch will support mhl on the galaxy nexus?
<karni> sidnei: ↑ ;)
<sergiusens> phablet-chris: ogra_ running adb root on android?
<sergiusens> or on phablet?
<ogra_> android
<sergiusens> ogra_: for android you need a rooted device
<ogra_> well, essentially doing a first ubuntu touch install on manra
<ogra_> *manta
<sergiusens> ogra_: aka su needs to be installed (which isn't by default)
<ogra_> ah
<phablet-chris> oh
<ogra_> well, but phablet-flash -b should wrok
<sergiusens> ogra_: phablet-chris there's no need to run adb root on a pure android
<ogra_> even without su installed
<phablet-chris> any pointers to a hot to install aka su?
<phablet-chris> *howto sorry
<ogra_> you dont need su
<ogra_> asac, jdstrand, there is a 13.1 image now
<ogra_> plars, ^^^
<jdstrand> \o/
<plars> yay
 * ogra_ wonders whom else he forgot 
<jdstrand> ogra_: acn you point me at the build log?
<jdstrand> ogra_: ie, the log that shouldn't the error last time-- I'd like to see the successful run
<ogra_> jdstrand, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/saucy/ubuntu-touch/20130813.1/livecd-20130813.1-armhf.out
<jdstrand> there we go-- perfect:
<ogra_> jdstrand, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/saucy/ubuntu-touch/20130813/livecd-20130813-armhf.out
<jdstrand> Setting up com.ubuntu.dropping-letters (0.1.2.2) ...
<jdstrand> WARN: AppArmor not available when processing AppArmor hook
<ogra_> that was the broken run
<ogra_> yeah, looks all good
<phablet-chris> I really cant wait to get android off this nexus 10 and install ubuntu touch
<ogra_> phablet-chris, well, it should just work as you tired above ... not sure why it doesnt
<phablet-chris> sudo phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b returns "adb shell getprop ro.cm.device " returned non zero status
<ogra_> phablet-chris, try with "-d manta"
<phablet-chris> is there some kind of firmware lock on the newer nexus 10? I bought it in May 2013
<ogra_> shouldnt, no
<ogra_> (though you never know)
<phablet-chris> wow, yeah now I am getting => error: insufficient permissions for device
<phablet-chris> adb reboot bootloader returned non-zero exit status
<ogra_> try starting the whole process with the device in recovery mode
<phablet-chris> ok
<ogra_> that should not cause such issues
<phablet-chris> i am starting over from step 1
<asac> ogra_: nice
<asac> thx for update
<ogra_> well, happy clicking :)
<phablet-chris> ok - on step 2.4, sudo fastboot oen unlock = on nexus 10 it says FASTBOOT STATUS - OKAY oem unlocked already so I am booting th device by pressing power button
<ogra_> phablet-chris, well, just make sure to boot into recovery mode ... there you have root and everything
<ogra_> and adb reboot-bootloader should work too
<phablet-chris> ok, will do
<phablet-chris> i am in recovery, opions are reboot, apply update from adb, wipe default/factory reset, wipe cache partition. so i am going to do a factory reset/wipe ok
<ogra_> no
<phablet-chris> ok
<ogra_> just leave it there and use phablet-flash now
<phablet-chris> ok
<phablet-chris> error: device not found
<annerajb> can you do adb devices and it shows in there?
<phablet-chris> no
<annerajb> well that's a problem
<phablet-chris> it is no longer in adb devices
<phablet-chris> lol
<ogra_> hmm, it should
<phablet-chris> i hate this thing lol
<ogra_> adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server
<ogra_> try that
<ogra_> and see if it shows up then
<phablet-chris> oh yeah
<phablet-chris> nothing
<annerajb> Oroku_Saki, so how's that touchpad going a coworker of mine has his old one laying dust around the hosue i may offer him money for it to run ubuntu touch
<phablet-chris> sorry ogra_ Im going to have to do a factory reset because I just booted into android and 'adb devices' is showing "???????? no permissions"
<phablet-chris> it was showing the name of the device before
<ogra_> k
<tinti> What is ubuntu touch using for GPS Hardware Abstraction Layer?
<phablet-chris> OK I've made it to step 3.3 (from wiki) and I can see the device when i run adb devices
<phablet-chris> i enabled usb debugging and accepted the device to talk to the workstation
<phablet-chris> so the next step 3.4 do i need to do that and how do i do that
<phablet-chris> maybe I should run the fastboot -w before proceeding, any suggestions?
<ogra_> you dont need the build number unless you want to return to the exact same android version
<phablet-chris> no
<phablet-chris> just ran adb reboot-boatloader
<Nick> MY STACK! ITS BEEN SMASHED! D:
<phablet-chris> fastboot -w
<phablet-chris> that just sits there waiting for device
<ogra_> sudo ...
<ogra_> fastboot always needs it iirc
<phablet-chris> ok its finished,
<dobey> anyone know anything about the Q_INTERFACES macro? I have a class that derives from an interface and includes the macro in its definition, along with Q_OBJECT, but when the automoc stuff in cmake tries to build the moc stuff, it complains that the interface is undefined, though the header is correctly being included. simply commenting out/removing the Q_INTERFACES line results in a successful compilation, but i don't know if i
<dobey> mardy: ^^ if you're around, this is your area for sure :)
<phablet-chris> ok, step 4:  phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b     says :  < waiting for device >   nexus 10 is sitting at what i think is the bootloader prompt with the green start arrow pointing to the power button
<mfisch> ogra_ / stgraber: http://www.mattfischer.com/blog/?p=502
<mfisch> ogra_: let me know what I got wrong ;)
<ogra_> mfisch, looks good :)
<mfisch> ogra_: if stgraber were old enough he'd have a unix-beard ;)
<ogra_> phablet-chris, yeah, there is no adb in bootloader mode, boot into recovery
<annerajb> mfisch, nice one question. you dont pass command line arguments to the aboot?
<ogra_> (selecting it from the arrow through the volume keys)
<ogra_> mfisch, LOL
<mfisch> annerajb: which aboot command? extract is simply -x, --create takes a bunch though
<annerajb> when you create the abootimg sometimes you have to pass command lines for the device to use. (some devices have no command line kernel arguments)
<ogra_> annerajb, he uses the bootimg.cfg file the extract did pull out of boot.img
<mfisch> yep
<annerajb> ah ok
<ogra_> if there was a commandline entry it will still be there
<mfisch> there is in fact one there
<ogra_> yeah
<annerajb> oh yeah just noticed
<annerajb> -f bootimg.cfg
<mfisch> cmdline = console=ttyHSL0,115200,n8 androidboot.hardware=mako lpj=67677
<mfisch> I don't need to modify that for this exercise
<annerajb> where was this post saturday !!! lol
<mfisch> it was in ogra's head ;)
<annerajb> lol
<ogra_> annerajb, that only works for some devices
<annerajb> the what ogra_ ?
<ogra_> i.e most samsung devices dont use a standard android boot.img
<annerajb> like mine *angry fist*
<ogra_> you cant unpack/repack it
<ogra_> right, in your case abootimg wouldnt have helped
<mfisch> ogra_: I'll note that in my entry
<ogra_> but i think i told you about the unpack/repack scripts for the initrd
<ogra_> these are indeed useful aven on non android devices (i even unpack x86 initrds with them)
<annerajb> ogra_, me? i dont remember what was the name of the script?
<ogra_> abootimg-unpack-initrd .... and the same with "repack"
 * ogra_ knows he gave these commands to someone on the weekend at least :)
<annerajb> ogra_, yeah here is the thing i packed everything back.
<annerajb> but my kernel was crashing while reading the nand so i thought it was because of the scripts
<phablet-chris> ok well I am back to square one, unfortunately, which is when i run phablet-flash  it reboots my tablet into the bootloader and then just sits there
<annerajb> and it worked when i modified it mid compile (by hacking) build/core/Makefile
<phablet-chris> let me try with sudo
<mfisch> ogra_: you need a new blog entry > April 1 ;)
<ogra_> mfisch, well, G+ sucked me in ...
<annerajb> ogra_, http://pastebin.com/9s9cXr8n  starting on line 375 it's crashing.
<annerajb> kernel breaks
<annerajb> but i found out around and hour ago that if i format /data it works perfectly fine
<phablet-chris> hey its working yay!
<annerajb> phablet-chris, grats :D
<phablet-chris> goodbye google i am upgrading to ubuntu
<ogra_> :)
<annerajb> so in summary what you did to get it working phablet-chris ?
<ogra_> annerajb, oh my ...
<annerajb> ogra_, weird thing is last night i got it to work without formatting /data and the initrd failed missing a system partition thought i was able to mount it manually
<phablet-chris> i believe that I followed the wiki to the letter both time. the only thing that made a difference was running phablet-flash with sude first
<phablet-chris> sudo phablet-flash
<annerajb> does the wiki mention it?
<phablet-chris> no
<ogra_> annerajb, the system partition isnt used by the initrd at all
<annerajb> sorry not system partition data partition (the printout says system)
<ogra_> for a normal flipped container image all it uses is /data
<annerajb> yeah it says initrd: Couldn't find data partition. Spawning adbd ...
<ogra_> ah, right
<phablet-chris> yes!! whoohoo \o/
<ogra_> because you are missing an entry in the partition list for your device that holds /data
<phablet-chris> thanks guys for everything
<phablet-chris> I hope I can enter the contest and make an app
<ogra_> good luck !
<ogra_> :)
<annerajb> ogra_, actually i was right it was printing this message last night. initrd: Couldn't find a system partition.
<ogra_> yeah, that would be completely wrong
<ogra_> i.e booting the wrong mode
<annerajb> well here is the weird part
<annerajb> ogra_,  this was failling 	mount $path /tmpmnt
<ogra_> all you need is to add your partition name to the parlables variable
<annerajb> so the touch script was not able to read anything under /tmpmnt
<annerajb> ogra_, but if i ran it by hand it worked flawlessly!!!
<ogra_> right
<annerajb> if i did mount /dev/mtdblock3 /tmpmnt
<annerajb> it worked fine
<ogra_> yeah, thats a bug ... you can hack that in temporary indeed
<annerajb> and i could see a /tmpmnt/ubuntu which would make me fall in this if elif [ -d /tmpmnt/ubuntu ]; then
<ogra_> so you can move on with the port
<annerajb> hack what? hard code the path?
<annerajb> i already did
<ogra_> yeah
<annerajb> the kmsg prints initrd: mounting mtdblock3
<annerajb> so i know the variable has the right value
<annerajb> sorry /dev/mtdblock3
<annerajb> so it's calling the moutn with the right path but the mount command is failling
 * ogra_ would put: path=/dev/mtdblock3 
<ogra_> into line 34
<annerajb> yup i have it there
<ogra_> right, so you should end up with a device that boots into an adb shell (if your kernel is ok)
<ogra_> in the ubuntu rootfs
<ogra_> if you end up with a boot loop, your kernel doesnt have a proper console device
<annerajb> i ended on the ubuntu rootfs panic adb
<annerajb> with the cannot find system partition kmsg
<ogra_> with the path= added ?
<annerajb> yup
<annerajb> with the correct path verified by the kmsg prinout
<annerajb> and here is the bizzare thing. if i ran mount /dev/mtdblock3 /tmpmnt it mounted fine
<annerajb> and if i ran this it worked fine too mount --bind /tmpmnt/ubuntu ${rootmnt}
<ogra_> is that an ext3 partition ?
<annerajb> i could have finished running the touch script by hand...
<annerajb> i believe so
<ogra_> you might need to give it the fstype in the script ... not sure
<annerajb> but shoudnt it behave the same if i call it on the boot.img panic adb?
<ogra_> i dont really have an idea why it wouldnt work if you add the full device name between line 34 and 35 assigned to path
<annerajb> me neither hence why i went under the desk to cry (jk)
<ogra_> might be that your mtd device is really slow in initializing
<annerajb> i was thinking the same
<ogra_> add a sleep 3 or so above the mount
<annerajb> adding a sleep before the moutn
<ogra_> though the "udevadm settle" should actually cover this
<annerajb> that's what the comment said but apparently it dosnt on my device lol
<annerajb> are there any arguments i can pass to udevadm settle? maybe to increase it (and where is the source code for it)
<annerajb> increase the sleep
<ogra_> no, you can only tell it when to time out
<ogra_> it is supposed to hold back the execution of the script until all kernel uevents are done
<annerajb> how does it know which kernel uevent to listen too?
<ogra_> but if the mtp controller does its own internal thing and you dont get an uevent this could indeed cause a race
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> mtd
<ogra_> annerajb, it waits until the queue is empty
<annerajb> ok
<aaronbishop> Hey, anybody here who knows a lot about installing touch?
<aaronbishop> Could really use some help..
<popey> aaronbishop: wassup?
<aaronbishop> So I started with rooted, unlocked 4.3 on a Nexus 4 and wanted to install Touch. So I followed the Touch/Install procedure and it completed a bunch of things and flashed the OS onto the device, but then gave me an error at the end. I closed to terminal (accidentally) but it was something like "mkdir /sdcard/recovery: returned no arguments or something". Anyway, when it rebooted it gets stuck on the Google screen. I boot in
<aaronbishop> the Ubuntu Recovery screen with all the options, but I cannot restore from .zip because without the device being on I cannot put a zip onto the sdcard..
<aaronbishop> And that's where I'm at now.
<aaronbishop> Also, upon booting into recovery, the messages at the ottom include "E: Can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command" and "autodeploy.zip not found"
<seo_> hello guys...
<aaronbishop> I tried downloading factory android rom and using adb push, and it said files were copied, but I rebooted and still no autodeploy found and i can't find it on the sdcard
<aaronbishop> Any ideas..?
<Guest51979> im trying to find the correct image to flash to the oppo find 5
<aaronbishop> popey: any chance you know what to do?
<mfisch> barry: ping
<barry> mfisch: pong
<bladernr_> Can someone tell me how long it actually takes to unlock a nexus 7?  using 'sudo fast boot oem unlock' it just seems to sit there
<popey> aaronbishop: I'd start again with "phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b"
<aaronbishop> from recovery?
<popey> Guest51979: don't think the port has been done yet
<popey> aaronbishop: from your laptop
<popey> assuming you're on ubuntu aaronbishop ?
<aaronbishop> I know, but with the phone in recovery mode?
<aaronbishop> Yes, 13.04
<popey> it does all that for you
<Guest51979> i think ubuntu should make it easier for users to find the darn images for the devices
<bladernr_> 'fast boot devices' does show it as an attached device
<aaronbishop> Okay I will try that and report back.
<popey> Guest51979: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch click Devices
<aaronbishop> popey: Tried while phone was in recovery and got "ERROR:phablet-flash:Unsupported device, autodetect fails device"
<aaronbishop> From what I've read the device needs to be completly powered on to do that command.
<popey> aaronbishop: try phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b -d mako
<popey> to force the device
<popey> assuming it's a nexus 4
<aaronbishop> it is yes
<aaronbishop> ill try
<aaronbishop> its working (or doing something)
<aaronbishop> seems to be installing
<bladernr_> let me rephrase that, I guess… can someone tell me how to properly unlock a Nexus 7? I'm hung at step 2 at wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install. fastboot is running, but I don't get a Terms warning on the Nexus7 for unlocking
<popey> good
<popey> bladernr_: is it a new or old nexus 7?
<aaronbishop> ahh, it messed up again
<popey> ☹
<bladernr_> popey, old
<bladernr_> the grouper nexus7
<aaronbishop> popey: i get "INFO:phablet-flash:Clearing /data and /cache error: device not found ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /data' returned non-zero exit status 255"
<popey> aaronbishop: and you'd unlocked it and enabled usb debugging etc?
<aaronbishop> yes
<popey> bladernr_: strange, not seen that
<aaronbishop> I was running some android security program while android was running, could that mess this up?
<bladernr_> popey, :( yeah, I had assumed it would be less problematic than that.
<popey> no idea aaronbishop
<popey> someone else may be able to help you guys
<aaronbishop> popey: do you know of a way to do a complete factory reset so that I can try again?
<aaronbishop> I have the correct ROM downloaded
<aaronbishop> I just don't know how to install it.
<popey> its on the install page
<popey> there's a section about reverting back to android
<davmor2> ogra_: whats the ro's on the touch images now?
<aaronbishop> Yeah, I saw that and tried it :/
<aaronbishop> ahhhhhhh
<popey> davmor2: read-only
<aaronbishop> this sucks.
<popey> wassup?
<popey> maybe ogra_ can help?
<aaronbishop> Who?
<davmor2> popey: ah that's what I thought and then wondered if it was RollOut or something else for the over air stuff
<phablet-chris> aaronbishop: i just spent a couple hours getting it to run on the nexus 10, I had to got through the install process twice, doing a factory reset/wipe and the last step , step 4 I had to run it with sudo
<phablet-chris> finally it worked
<aaronbishop> what's step 4?
<aaronbishop> phablet-chris
<phablet-chris> phabet-flash cdimage-touch -b   : I had to run it with sudo
<sergiusens> phablet-chris: if you had to run it with sudo, it means you might have the wrong android-tools-fastboot or android-tools-adb
<aaronbishop> Ah yes i shall try that
<annerajb> oo
<phablet-chris> i checked my phablet-team-tools-quantal.list file and it matches whats on the wiki
<aaronbishop> oh my jesus, things seem to be working
<aaronbishop> phablet-chris: that was a good thing for you to tell me.
<phablet-chris> wow Im glad i could help
<aaronbishop> Yeah, no doubt..
<aaronbishop> :D
<aaronbishop> Anybody know of ways to get LTE on touch? :D
<aaronbishop> (Nexus 4)
<aaronbishop> FK yeah it worked, thank you all
<Guest18209> hello i need help
<Guest18209> i ready all things for install ubuntu touch on N7
<Guest18209> but when i run phablet-flash -b command in terminal i see this output
<Guest18209> phablet-flash: error: too few arguments
<Guest18209> can you help me ?
<phablet-chris> guest 18209   phabet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<annerajb> Guest18209,sudo phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<Guest18209> wait secend for test it
<phablet-chris> ah yes run it with sudo ;0
<Guest18209> your command don't work . give me to error
<Guest18209> INFO:phablet-flash:Download directory set to /home/n7/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130808
<Guest18209> ERROR:phablet-flash:[Errno 2] No such file or directory: u'/home/n7/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130808.lock'
<Guest18209> what is it ?
<phablet-chris> run a mkdir -p '/home/n7/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/'
<phablet-chris> without the quotes
<sergiusens> phablet-chris: did you log a bug for that?
<sergiusens> phablet-chris: ubuntu-bug phablet-tools
<mhall119> sergiusens: my phablet-flash wants a command now?
<phablet-chris> sergiusens, no let me do that
<sergiusens> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> sergiusens: will I lose my data in /home/phablet if I phablet-flash ubuntu-system?
<sergiusens> mhall119: yes you will
<sergiusens> mhall119: changing the command could be thought of a factory reset
<mhall119> sergiusens: thanks
 * mhall119 pulls data before flashing
<Guest18209> phablet-chris : thanks it work , how much download ?
<Guest18209> sorry for english
<mhall119> sergiusens: ERROR:phablet-flash:[Errno 2] No such file or directory: u'/home/mhall/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/20130815.lock'
<mhall119> I guess phablet-flash doesn't create the imageupdates directory if it isn't there?
<sergiusens> mhall119: yeah, we were just talking about that bug :-/
<balloons> plars so what happened with weather today -- is everything run now? I see 0/0.
<sergiusens> mhall119: nah, I'm creating a file lock to prevent multiple mkdirs running from different processes (more of a farm issue) and forgot about 'imageupdates' not there so file blocked
<plars> balloons: looking
<phablet-chris> sergiusens, ubuntu-bug returns error: The problem cant be reported, this in not officil ubuntu pkg. etc. is there a manual way to report a bug
<sergiusens> mhall119: meh, too much words, just mkdir /home/mhall/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates and you will be fine as a workaround
<mhall119> yup, already did
<sergiusens> phablet-chris: so you are not on saucy? Just log it manually on bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools
<plars> balloons: timeout
<plars> balloons: probably got bit by whoopsie issue
<plars> balloons: let me retry
<phablet-chris> no im on qualtal on this machine
<phablet-chris> quantal
<balloons> plars, so it will be re-run, or is it just .. ohh, your retrying kk
<balloons> m-b-o, so apparently plars is going to re-run weather now :-)
<plars> balloons: oh
<plars> balloons: actually it's not the whoopsie thing, it's the tab thing we talked about last night
<balloons> ohh? I disabled that test.. argh, I wonder if it too didn't land in the package
<plars> balloons: it looks the same to me
<plars> balloons: endlessly trying to generate the same tap event
<balloons> yep, it too didn't land.. apparently jenkins was down, so nothing landed
<balloons> m-b-o, we need to make a new mp and land it to get a new package built
<m-b-o> balloon: me is as it was merged
<mhall119> sergiusens: so now will I need to enable developer mode in order to use apt?
<m-b-o> balloons: I'm sure it was erged
<balloons> m-b-o, it's in source, but the ppa build wasn't generated
<sergiusens> mhall119: yes, and if you enable developer mode, you miss out of the image based upgrade mechanism
<m-b-o> ah, ok
<balloons> yea, :-(
<sergiusens> mhall119: the idea is not to enable apt for app developers
<mhall119> sergiusens: understood, and I can still use QtCreator to enable developer mode?
<sergiusens> mhall119: not sure there's anything in qtc for ubuntu system stuff, I've been pinging bzoltan1 a couple of times
<m-b-o> balloons: a tragedy :)
<mhall119> sergiusens: so then is there a command-line way of doing it?
<sergiusens> mhall119: yeah, one second
<m-b-o> balloons: I'm ready to approve whatever you commit
<sergiusens> mhall119: touch /userdata/.developer_mode && reboot
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> sergiusens: Stock Ticker and Sudoku are missing their icons after a fresh phablet-flash
<m-b-o> balloons: I'll bump the version for a new MP
<mhall119> sergiusens: when the click app store and scope are working I will stick with image-based updates, but for now I want easy install of these apps
<m-b-o> balloons: made a mp, approve it when your ready
<jdstrand> mhall119: is my work item for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/initial-docviewer-development still relevant?
<awe> sergiusens, just uploaded new packages to the bug
<awe> sergiusens, I'm off now.. bbl
<mhall119> jdstrand: relevant: yes, urgent: no
<mhall119> we would still like to support office documents, but that won't be part of the 1.0 release
<jdstrand> mhall119: ok, thanks-- I might reassign it
<mhall119> ok
<annerajb> i dont get why when i flash my rootfs it breaks the process of mounting my boot partition.
<annerajb> but if i format /data it works perfectly fine
<annerajb> sergiusens, you seen this before? http://pastebin.com/9s9cXr8n
<mhall119> ERROR:phablet-flash:Checksum does not match after download for /home/mhall/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/20130815/version-20130815.tar.xz and hash cf359e47eb8ecbf7dfbe67535eeb200b1cf8d09fd7ec998b0992514999d6bd73
<mhall119> hmmm.....
<mhall119> sergiusens: will I get file conflicts trying to phablet-flash multiple devices?
<mhall119> just did my N4, now trying to do my N7 and got the error above
<sergiusens> mhall119: hmmm, seems plausible, can you ubuntu-bug phablet-tools ?
<mhall119> ok
<sergiusens> mhall119: doanac` how many devices do you flash with ubuntu image based upgrades systems?
 * sergiusens needs to find a shorter descriptive name for ubuntu image based upgrades
<mhall119> uibu?
<doanac`> sergiusens: at home in the lab?
<mhall119> sergiusens: I have 2 currently
<sergiusens> doanac`: in the lab
<sergiusens> mhall119: yeah, sorry, that was for doanac` :-)
<sergiusens> mhall119: I named one of my branches uibu and then forgot what it was :-P
<doanac`> sergiusens: right now we are just going to be doing 1. but we plan to do more
<sergiusens> doanac`: ack, just wondering why we didn't run into a bug before :-)
 * mhall119 is the nerdiest nerd of all it seems
<sergiusens> mhall119: I honestly never tried to switch all of the devices the same day, so I missed it
<sergiusens> since I get the next version the following day
<mhall119> it's very clearly saving all device images to the same generic filename
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1211956
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1211956 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "File download conflicts when phablet-flashing more than one device" [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> ty
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> deleting the offending file and things seem to be working now
<sergiusens> mhall119: yup,  just need to create a 'namespace' per device as all the files are named the same for uibu
<sergiusens> uibu caught on :-)
<mhall119> +1
<balloons> m-b-o2, k, let me have a look at the mp
<balloons> m-b-o2, approved
<m-b-o2> balloons: thanks
<cyphermox> ogra_: still aorund?
<cyphermox> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/phablet-extras/brcm-rename/+merge/176270
<cyphermox> I'd love to have a sign-off on this so I can land it in distro and in the image for tomorrow
<sergiusens> cyphermox: let me look
<jaywink> hi .. any ideas why a galaxy nexus (maguro) running cm10.1 is not detected via adb? running 13.04 on my laptop - not long ago when I was running android 4.2.2 on my phone I managed to flash Ubuntu on it .. tried adb server as root etc :(
<sergiusens> cyphermox: I thought in the daily people mentioned it was already tested
<cyphermox> sergiusens: yes, it's tested
<cyphermox> just love for it to get merged and that I can just upload
<sergiusens> mhall119: hey, do you feel like joining a hangout?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: ok, approved assuming it was tested as you mentioned :-)
<cyphermox> it was, for sure
<cyphermox> thanks!
<sergiusens> annerajb: I think it's failing to find your root and the watchdog timer just rebooted your system due to that (I saw something similar in manta)
<annerajb> i dont think it even started executing the touch script
<annerajb> and it most definetly havent mounted the /data
<annerajb> i just did a experiment extracted the ubuntu rootfs in my data partition but didnt do anything else it failed again
<annerajb> if i remove it it works fine
<sergiusens> annerajb: sorry, if you remove what?
<annerajb> rm -rf /data/*
<sergiusens> annerajb: so you get dropped into the ramdisk?
<annerajb> yes
<annerajb> and obviously it fails because /data is empty
<annerajb> but if i copy the rootfs to /data the ramdisk crashes with the error i linked above.
<sergiusens> annerajb: so if with the ubuntu rootfs it reboots, can't you look at systlog and upstart logs to see if anything is going on?
<annerajb> it dosnt reboot it just stays there
<annerajb> isnt systlog and upstart only run after the /data partition is mounted?
<annerajb> or are those files in the ramdisk?
<sergiusens> annerajb: maybe something gets blocked on upstart, can you selectively enable disable some? Something that can cause issues is the ofono upstart job
<sergiusens> annerajb: no, in the rootfs
<annerajb> the rootfs is not mounted.. so i dont see how disabling stuff on it would help
<sergiusens> annerajb: then can you add more logging to the touch script?
<annerajb> sergiusens, one weird thing last night when i talked to you it worked fine. thought i had this error happend a few times yesterday
<annerajb> i usually fixed it by flashing the boot.img again
<annerajb> (thought i dont it several times thought the day and the only fix has been deleting /data
<annerajb> only thing i can come up with is something i changed made my boot.img a few 100 bytes bigger and the flashing script is writing the wrong space. causing the kernel to crash
<sergiusens> annerajb: how are you flashing the boot.img? With the device.zip's edify script?
<annerajb> sergiusens, yes i run the device.zip script by hand so i dont have to download the whole zip from my home machine.
<annerajb> sergiusens, at first it seemed to be linked to changes in the touch script. so i thought i was corrupting the image somehow when repacking it but it magically started working -_-
<annerajb> so i discarded that as the issue. then later yesterday i thought i had corrupted it by restarting without unmounting so i flashed again it worked for a few times and it broke again.
<annerajb> sergiusens, wow i think i may have found something. this memory has some sort of write and read levelling like a ECC.....
<annerajb> sergiusens, my phone my have uncorrectable like ecc
<annerajb> i bbl have to head home. ima change to another of my phones to see if the other one has this issue.
<phablet-chris> how can i become root on my phablet. I read on phoronix.com to use ubuntu_chroot shell but I cnat find this commnad
<RobbyF> sudo up
<RobbyF> sudo su root
<^bladernr^> hrmmm ok, so I can't seem to actually flash using phablet-flash...
<RobbyF> works
<^bladernr^> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5982665/
<phablet-chris> is that from the terminal app? it asks me for phablet password i enterd ubuntu
<RobbyF> password is phablet
<phablet-chris> thanks
<^bladernr^> ^^ phablet-flash gets that far, but at the last bit, it reboots the nexus7 into the boot loader screen and I have no idea what to do after that
<RobbyF> it should boot into recovery
<^bladernr^> RobbyF, if you're referring to me, it's booting into fast boot… I'll manually hit recovery, but I don't know that will do anything
<RobbyF> I'm not sure if -b is an option any more
<RobbyF> phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending that's what I always do
<RobbyF> ^bladernr^, how long are you waiting?
<RobbyF> it usually pushes files and installs them which takes about 6-7 min I would say
<^bladernr^> agh, I'm reading it directly from wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<^bladernr^> RobbyF, waiting a long time… working on other things while it sits, then I notice it and think "Oh… whoops"
<RobbyF> hmm ya, wiki is updated. not to sure
<RobbyF> just make sure phablet-flash is up to date
<RobbyF> "If the deploy fails(ex boots to black screen), try wiping the /data partition on your device and redeploy"
<phablet-chris> bladernr I had to run phablet-flash under sudo for it to work
<annerajb> phablet-chris, did you added that to the wiki?
<sergiusens> awe: so now I have a debug package with content :-) still no debug symbols, I poseted the bt on the bug
<sergiusens> awe: at a quick glance, it just seems a logging crash (is it worth to mention that the non debug ofono does not crash?)
<awe> sergiusens, hey...
<awe> sergiusens, do you mean that when you run ofonod w/out the "-d", it doesn't crash?
 * awe is refreshing the bug to see sergiusens' latest update
<sergiusens> awe: when I run ofono -d without your modded package it doesn't crash (with -d)
<sergiusens> awe: root      1050     1  0 22:16 ?        00:00:00 ofonod -d -p ril,rilmodem,provision,mbpi,nettime
<awe> ah
<awe> got it
 * awe looking
<awe> sergiusens, got it... re-working DBG stmt, and re-building.
<sergiusens> awe: ack
<mfisch> sergiusens: do you know the status of click packages? as-in, can I start playing with them?
<sergiusens> mfisch: yes you can, if latest build came out fine, sudoku, dropping letters and stock app should be click packages
<annerajb> sergiusens, this is wicked if i modify my scripts/ touch (diff incoming) it dosnt work if i left it intact it does. (so it's not the data partition) BUTT if i modify my touch then it wont work unless i clear the /data I am working on adding the kmsg to the initrd script
<sergiusens> annerajb: yeah, more logging would provide something useful
<annerajb> sergiusens, gist.github.com/6226445 line 18 if i uncomment that it breaks showing that nand error.
<annerajb> let me do the kmsg printouts now
<annerajb> sergiusens, added a bunch of print outs and they didnt show up. formatted /data and all of them showed fine on the kmsg
<annerajb> i dont think the scripts/touch has been run yet at the point of failure since the dmesg it's way earlier compared to a "working one"
<annerajb> sergiusens, additionally the /data partition has around 90mb free and the /system partition has aroudn 1.2 mb so i dont think it's overwriting into the other partition because /system is full or anything
<annerajb> sergiusens, do you know of a way to restart the /init from a panic state (that's not restarting)
<sergiusens> annerajb: not really, this is really ogra_ 's domain
<annerajb> ok i am adb pushing the rootfs content -_- see if that helps
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-14
<alfonsojon> Hi
<alfonsojon> Can Ubuntu Touch be compiled to run on an arm v6 processor?
<alfonsojon> I feel Ubuntu Touch could be a great success if it could be used to breathe life into older phones
<alfonsojon> I have an entry-level Android device from late 2011 and this thing is barely capable once a few apps are installed.
<alfonsojon> Is Ubuntu Touch noticably faster than Android 2.3.7?
<mhall119> alfonsojon: I've only run it on Android 4.x capable devices, so I'm not sure
<mhall119> Ubuntu won't work on armv6 though, it needs v7
<alfonsojon> Darn.
<alfonsojon> I should save up for a Nexus 4.
<alfonsojon> :)
<alfonsojon> If I had money, I would contribute to the Ubuntu Touch in a heatbeat
<alfonsojon> but, I'm only 16 and failed at applying for a job. so meh.
<annerajb> sergiusens, i dont think it's a issue of space added a copy of the touch script on the boot.img and it worked succesfully if i left scripts/touch intact.
<annerajb> well ill talk to ogra since apparently if i change one line of scripts/touch it breaks
<sergiusens> annerajb: how are you changing it?
<sergiusens> that doesn't make sense
<annerajb> sergiusens, i tried everything used a sed on the target that compress the boot.img to change it and repack it. now i am copying the complete file from another place and repacking.
<annerajb> sergiusens, this is how it looks like now http://paste.ubuntu.com/5983196/
<sergiusens> annerajb: so you unpack, modify, repack?
<annerajb> yes
<sergiusens> annerajb: can you provide a diff from the original?
<annerajb> yes
<annerajb> sergiusens, on the original i added only line 28 and it worked 70% of the boot's yesterday
<annerajb> this one has a bunch of kmsg gime a min for the diff
<annerajb> hmmmm
<annerajb> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5983206/
<annerajb> sergiusens, i got it i am 99999% when i repack it it's missing +x permission
<annerajb> not sure how to set the user group for the initrd but ima set it to 777 and see if it works now
<sergiusens> annerajb: line 29 you mean?
<sergiusens> annerajb: can't you pass in path to init directly instead of modifying?
<annerajb> sergiusens, path="/dev/mtdblock3" that I had only that yesterday and it worked all morning and after a while at night it stopped working
<annerajb> sergiusens, like a argument?
<sergiusens> yeah, something like this https://github.com/janimo/android_device_huawei_u9200/commit/b3f839844fcb996ded1259a31d270236d3081c9c
<sergiusens> but with path=
<annerajb> sergiusens, i still have to add another change talking to ogra he set that i need to add a sleep before my moutn because apparently udevdm settle is not working no my device
<annerajb> that would put me on the same state as yesterday where i have it booting but the moutn fails because it moutns too fast before device is ready
<annerajb> sergiusens, and to finish the night here is a booting dmesg with my touch script after formatting /data http://paste.ubuntu.com/5983266/
<sergiusens> [    7.255078] VFS: could not find a valid V7 on mtdblock3.
<Guest518> i can finally install ubuntu touch on N7
<Guest518> but i don't know
<Guest518> what is password root ?
<mhall119> Guest518: "phablet"
<mhall119> is the sudo password for the default Ubuntu Touch user
<Guest518> thanks
<Guest518> is possible dual os in n7 . android + ubuntu touch
<annerajb> sergiusens, the last pastebin i linked worked flawlessly that message appears to be a warning or something because /data was mouetnd and i could write to it and read it (thought it only had the lost+foudn folder)
<sergiusens> annerajb: good
<sergiusens> plars: if still around (and yeah, I know... :-P) https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/lp1211708/+merge/180031
<annerajb> i just have to figure out why if i copy the rootfs into /data it breaks -_-
<annerajb> i been looking at pastebin online and apparently some devices work fine with that message so it may not be a failure. thought somebody is calling kernel_restart
<annerajb> Restarting system.
<cjohnston> sergiusens: +1 from me on lp1211708 MP
<sergiusens> cjohnston: great, if you approve I'll Happrove
<cjohnston> Done
<sergiusens> ty
<cjohnston> I'm not special though :-)
<sergiusens> no one should be :-)
<cjohnston> heh
<sergiusens> thanks for the review!
<sergiusens> ah... Day changed... I'm going to bed!
<cjohnston> heh. g'nite
<sergiusens> night!
<bzoltan1> sergiusens: mhall119:  Could you please give me more details on what features the developer mode blocks? You could file bug too :)
<mfisch> bzoltan1: I think they're offline, it's late in their timezones
<bzoltan1> mfisch: I hope that they will see my answer when they wake up
<mfisch> bzoltan1: surely ;)
<bzoltan1> mfisch: at least I see them in the list of nicks who are here :)  So it depends on their client... my pidging beeps when somebody mentions my name :)
<RaziRazak> Hi All
<RaziRazak> Need guide to install ubuntu-touch to my samsung tab 2
<RaziRazak> Alo
<RaziRazak> Anybody?
<cjohnston> RaziRazak: it isn't one of the supported devices. have you looked at the list of community devices?
<RaziRazak> Ooo
<RaziRazak> So p5100 are not able to be support by ubuntu-touch is it
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Supported_devices_and_codenames
<RaziRazak> Any future plan to for p5100?
<cjohnston> no idea
<RAOF> Depends on whether someone wants to port to the p5100
<cjohnston> you can see if anyone from the community is working on it
<RAOF> RaziRazak: Oh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices says that someone's ported to the p5110.
<RaziRazak> P5110 is the model without gsm
<RaziRazak> P5100 is the model with gsm
<RaziRazak> Hi again
<RaziRazak> Disconnected just now
<tvoss_> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> tvoss_: pong
<dholbach> good morning
<segastep> Good day! :D
<sil2100> tvoss_: did anything happen?
<tvoss_> sil2100, nope :) can you add ci and autolanding for lp:content-hub?
<sil2100> tvoss_: let me take a look
<tvoss_> sil2100, thx, the packaging setup is rough to say the least ;)
<sil2100> tvoss_: will we be daily releasing it in the nearest future?
<tvoss_> sil2100, might well be, yes
<RaziRazak> Does aybody know, p5100 can support ubuntu touch or not?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Soyuz TM-25 landing day!
<segastep> happy what day ? Hello to btw :D
<tvoss_> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/upstart/+merge/180068
<didrocks> sil2100: mind having a look? ^
<sil2100> didrocks, tvoss_: looking
<tvoss_> sil2100, great, thx
<sil2100> tvoss_: looks ok and builds ok, approved
<tvoss_> sil2100, thx
 * tvoss_ wonders why the phone is taking 25% RAM on the phone
<N33Q> hey is there some way to sync ubuntu touch with windows pc to transfer some data on nexus 4?
<ogra_> N33Q, you can use adb push ... or install openssh-server on the phone and use scp/sftp
<ogra_> (teh latter via network indeed)
<ogra_> tvoss_, because its a phone ?
 * ogra_ would prefer if the phone took 100% of ram on the phone :P
<ogra_> asac, new image is testing ... FYI
<asac> ogra_: i suspect we wont be happy though
<ogra_> well, its looking good so far
<asac> we have two runaway processes still ... unity8 and whoopsie :)
<ogra_> 40 of 40 tests green
<asac> yeah... lets hope for a bit of luck i guess
<ogra_> oh, whoopsie is still not fixed ?
<asac> not sure... didnt see people dancing, so i assumed not
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1211417
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1211417 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "whoopsie takes 100% CPU on the phone" [Critical,Confirmed]
<asac> ev: news? :)
<ev> ogra_: what image is this with?
<asac> ev: can we disable it?
<ogra_> ev, no image, the tests just started and look all good ... but asac expects us to hit a 100% cpu issue again
<asac> or should we kick it out?
<asac> ogra_: well, both unity8 and whoopsie have known looping bugs that happen eventually. we have to be very lucky :)
<ev> well I'd prefer we see if it's still broken in the tests before we do something drastic like kicking it out
<ogra_> ++
<asac> people suspect its the part the blocks our images from passsing tests
<ev> I've been hammering at it with valgrind and splint all morning. Found some minor niggles, but nothing that would point at memory corruption yet. I haven't been able to reproduce it with the latest phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending yet, but if I can get it to appear, I'll try downgrading whoopsie to see if that resolves it
<ev> I'll have another look at the syslog code, as that's the only big change we've made in quite a while
<asac> still i would like to know how we can disable it or if the package has to go out in case we still have a non-green baseline today
<ogra_> in /etc/default/whoopsie i'd guess
<ogra_> or by overriding the upstart job from another package
<asac> ogra_: can we do that without uploading whoopsie itself?
<ogra_> the latter, yes
<asac> like in an override logic we do during image production?
<asac> ok
<asac> lets see what happens
<ogra_> echo manual >/etc/init/whoopsie.override
<ogra_> thats all thats needed
<asac> ogra_: curious, where would we put such code?
<asac> in another package? or in some image production scripts?
<ev> yeah, disabling the job is probably preferable as it wont mess with user's configuration
<ogra_> well, since lxc-android-config carries many such things (though all container related) i would put it there too ... since it is definitely temporary anyway
<asac> ok, but that requires a full package build etc.
<ogra_> but we can also do it at image production from livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> everything does
<ogra_> all bits that can make changes at that level of an image build are in packages
<ogra_> so an upload is unavlidable ... .
<ogra_> *unavoidable
<asac> ogra_: so image production logic is in packages itself?
<asac> no bzr branch ? :)
<ogra_> sure, there are bzr upstream braches for the packages :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> you know what i meant
<ogra_> bur yeah, rootfs creation is all in packages
<asac> so no
<asac> kk
<ogra_> image publishing and the whole build management as well as pre and post mangling are in cdimage and not packaged
<ogra_> but the build itself uses packaged bits
<ogra_> asac, did cypher and chicken talk to you about the bluetooth and indicator changes ?
<mpt> didrocks, you can subscribe to <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates> to be notified of revisions. The downside is that you'll be notified of revisions to PC-only parts as well.
<didrocks> mpt: do you update it so often?
<didrocks> (like should I be scared about the spam? ;)
<mpt> didrocks, <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=info> ... it varies. 24 times this month, once last month, not at all in June.
<didrocks> mpt: ok, so should be fine, subscribing
<annerajb> ogra_, does scripts/touch has some sort of crc??
<annerajb> if i modify a line on it. it breaks. at first i thought it was space but i could copy the whole file and it woudnt break as long as i didnt modify the touch script.
<annerajb> weird part is that if i modify the touch script. and it's breaking it "works" as soon as i format /data
<davmor2> morning all
<ogra_> no, there is no hashsum or anything
<annerajb> ogra_, well then something really mess up is hiding in my initrd lol. I thought it was permission when repacking it since i never see any of the prinouts of my touch script when it fails just the watchdog.
<ogra_> well, it could be that your boot.img gets to big for the partition
<ogra_> have you checked that ?
<ogra_> (then it might go corrupt on flashing)
<annerajb> ogra_, i thought about it that's why i copied the touch script with another name to the boot.img root and it worked fine
<annerajb> so i have two touch image files. I also removed lines from the touch/script to see if the smaller size would help (removed the stuff that dosnt work on my cellphone like the find dev)
<ogra_> btw, did you try putting path=/dev/.... on your kernel cmdline ?
<ogra_> and not editing the script
<annerajb> wasnt that not implemented yet and sergiusens was going to work on it?
<ogra_> no, i'm going to work on it, but it might already work
<ogra_> iirc the kernel exports all cmdline args to the environment ...
<ogra_> i'm not sure if it gets handed through to the tough script though
<ogra_> but i think it would be owrth to try
<ogra_> (though that doesnt fix the sleep issue i guess)
<annerajb> ogra_, yeah i can try it it still makes me want to know why is this happening when i modify the script because if i made the script smaller same thing happened and that rules out space which was the only thing worrying me.
<annerajb> anyway how do you pass the cmdline args??
<ogra_> abootimg -i /path/to/boot.img | grep cmdline
<ogra_> first check if there is an existing one
<ogra_> then:
<ogra_> abootimg -u /path/to/boot.img -c "cmdline=<old cmdline> <your addition>"
<annerajb> this is a samsung device abootimg dosnt work
<annerajb> boot.img: no Android Magic Value
<annerajb> boot.img: not a valid Android Boot Image.
<ogra_> oh, then you need to look in your BoardConfig.mk i think
<annerajb> BOARD_KERNEL_CMDLINE := console=ttyFIQ0,115200 init=/init no_console_suspend
<annerajb> is that no_console_suspend desired?
<annerajb> i read on the flipped page about console having to be on or something
<ogra_> nah, thats fine
<ogra_> so just add a path= there
<ogra_> wow, that init=/init is evil ... what a luck ubuntu initrd uses /init by default
<ogra_> (usually the kernel would iterate over several locations, that option forces it to only accept /init)
<annerajb> ogra_, all right i am building it again it's still using the heavily modified touch script thought.
<Oroku_Saki> still building cm-10.1...
<Oroku_Saki> my source for cm-10.1 builds fine in UT.. does not with the actual cm-10.1... how funny is that.. I have to cherry pick a patch
<Oroku_Saki> for tinyalsa.. I guess that is why
<ev> asac, ogra_: what's the jenkins job that was failing due to whoopsie hitting 100% CPU? I'd like to keep an eye on it, rather than waiting for people to come to me.
<asac> ev: we dont see it in jenkins yet'
<ev> oh right
<ev> I thought that's how all this started
<asac> ev: it came out of investigations because we saw flakiness... we are about to land a test that ensures the system calms down
<asac> that will reveal that
 * ev nods
<asac> so folks see it locally by just rebooting mako
<asac> ev: the test that triggered us looking for sources of noise, is still failing
<asac> on mako
<asac> which might indicate that its still there
<ev> asac: I take it someone is digging to find out definitively?
<asac> ev: well, the looping whoopsie is a bug on its own
<asac> people are digging in the dark
<ev> looping?
<asac> the more we can rule out the better
<ev> I noticed you referred to it as such before
<ev> how is it looping?
<asac> ev: that it consumes 100%
<ev> oh that bit, right
<ogra_> asac, did the testers make sure it isnt upowerd that misbehaves as usual ... and whoopsie only being fallout of that ?
<ev> sure, I'm just not yet convinced that it's in whoopsie. valgrind didn't surface anything and I'm not able to as yet reproduce it on the latest proposed mako image
<ogra_> (i.e. are you sure whoopsie is the only process at 100%)
<asac> ev: but you could reproduce
<ev> asac: I was able to briefly reproduce it with the previous proposed image
<asac> sure thats enough
<ogra_> bug 1190792 has often misled us before
<ubot5> bug 1190792 in touch-preview-images "ueventd in a busy loop on container-flipped image" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1190792
<asac> ogra_: but we would see ueventd also going high on top
<asac> that wasnt observed from what i remember
<ev> ueventd is chewing away at 100% cpu on mine, for what it's worht
<ogra_> yes
<asac> not saying its not related
<ogra_> ev reboot
<popey> on my mako when it first showed a high whoopsie cpu, it also had a powerd crash in /var/crash..
<asac> what is a problem are those looping things. thats a super grave bug
<popey> </anecdotal>
<asac> if you think in the phone context
<ogra_> processing .crash files perhaps ?
<asac> and the fact that it makes our autopilot tests more flaki (due to UI tests being async with timeouts etc.), doesnt make it less severe :-P
<asac> popey: ok powerd crash can explain that
<asac> thanks
<asac> popey: can you still reproduce?
<popey> no, trying
<asac> ok good. do you see ueventd?
<popey> it didnt happen with todays flash
<popey> flashing at the moment
<asac> cool.
<ogra_> asac, everyone sees ueventd every other boot
<asac> guess that will be visible with the settle test then as well :)
<asac> i dont see it on maguro
<popey> yeah, i have a machine with ueventd at 100% now
<popey> but no whoopsie
<ogra_> we have reduced the racyness as much as we could, buut the real fix waits for an upstart upload
<asac> for me its unity8 keeping my thing hot :)
<ogra_> asac, eaxctly, maguro is a lot slower
<asac> ogra_: where is that upstart upload?
<asac> so we have a fix?
<ogra_> so it doesnt see the race trhat often
<asac> ogra_: ueventd goes crazy right after boot?
<ogra_> asac, the fix is an upstart bridge into the container ... jodh is at debconf so i doubt we'll see it landing this week
<ogra_> ueventd goes crazy if udev tries to do something with devices while ueventd hasnt finished yet
<ogra_> we need the equivalent of "udevadm settle" for ueventd
<asac> ogra_: its a start race condition?
<ogra_> which the upstart bridge is supposed to provide
<ogra_> yes
<asac> ok, so we will see ueventd rumbling right after boot.. thats good
<ogra_> only happens on startup and more often on mako
<ogra_> but it persists until reboot
<asac> righ
<asac> t
<asac> thats good. adding my test to default will then show runs clearly that suffer from this effect
<ogra_> right
<asac> and we can retry the test until we hit a boot where we dont see that before we can take any results for serious
<ogra_> well, dont the tests all reboot the device before starting ?
<ogra_> or does that only happen once ?
 * ogra_ thought they use reboot to gain a clean state 
<ogra_> so you would have to hook into each tests separately if thats the case
<ogra_> *each test
<popey> so i just clean flashed and I have a powerd crashdump in /var/crash
<ogra_> yeah, powerd needs  to wait for the android event
 * ev lunches
<ogra_> it accesses the sensorservice ... which it only can after the container is up
<asac> ogra_: no ... we run multiple tests in one boot sequence... the reboots are not nicely marked in the dashboard
<ogra_> (currently it comes up with dbus ... thats to early, so it crashes until the proximity sensor is there)
<asac> i want them to run the default test suite after each boot
<asac> and dont continue if that fails
<popey> wow, you get quite a few apparmor_parser processes just after boot.. is that one per app?
<asac> rather reboot
<annerajb> ogra_, the command line parameter was never passed off
<annerajb> # cat /proc/cmdline
<annerajb> console=ttyFIQ0 no_console_suspend=1 androidboot.serialno=39
<ogra_> popey, i think it processes the policy files once on first boot
<ogra_> annerajb, check your kernel config, probably it comes from there instead ...
<annerajb> ok
<popey> ogra_: whats the process for working around the ueventd issue? kill it?
<asac> ogra_: DEITY just send us an image from the future :)
<ogra_> asac, so my theory is ... powerd dies  (on purpose atm) ... produces a crash file ... whoopsie sees the file and processes it ... which takes 100% cpu
<asac> 20130816 touch_ro mako
<ogra_> haha
<asac> maybe that will show us what we need to change in order to fix it?
<asac> :)
<ev> ogra_: I've had plenty of powerd crashes on my mako
<ev> without it chewing away at 100% cpu
<ogra_> hard to compare ... we need to disassemble it :)
<ev> basically one every boot :)
<ev> right, lunch for reals
<asac> ogra_: yeah. thats fine if its that way
<ogra_> ev, well, that at least proves my theory of powerd dieing on every boot :)
<asac> but we could in testing maybe disable whoopsie and run it explicitely in a more controlled manner at the end
<asac> ev: i guess there is a way to stop whoopsie and then run it explicitely once to scrape all .crash files?
<asac> ogra_: so that image is scary ... where is a clock offset?
<asac> on our image builders? i guess it uses what is in this media-info thing
<ogra_> dunno, probably on system-image.ubuntu.com ?
<ogra_> media-info isnt touched on system-image images
<ogra_> but it provides its own additional stamp on top
<asac> yeah whatever that is then
<ogra_> (now dont ask me where :P)
<asac> ogra_: so flakiness confirmed :)
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3512/
<asac> Saviq: ^^ :-P
<Saviq> asac, told 'ya! :P
<asac> ogra_: is there anything else we could do to avoid this ueventd issue until it lands?
<Saviq> asac, although it might be that *something* made it worse, for sure
<asac> Saviq: yeah no more annoyance for at least 16h :)
<asac> Saviq: i am confident that mterry can nail it down if we dont let it go :)
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/powerd/fix-semsor-race/+merge/180095
<asac> at least give us confidence on what is going on
<Saviq> yeah
<ogra_> asac, no, we cant do much more for ueventd
<asac> ogra_: nothing hacky wacky?
<dednick> i need to sort out some dependencies for the ubuntu-touch package. It depends on chewie (netowork + sound indicator backends). We need to remove this dependency, but ensure that chewie is still installed on phone for now.
<asac> given we have understood the problem and the real fix is coming its a valid approach imo
<ogra_> you can add even more sleeps but i doubt that will fix much
<ogra_> (and it adds to the boot time indeed)
<dednick> i think we need to move chewie from core see to shell seed ?
<ogra_> sforshee, mfisch, can one of you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/powerd/fix-semsor-race/+merge/180095
<dednick> or something...
<ogra_> dednick, we dont have such a differentiation in the seeds
<ogra_> there is just touch and adk
<ogra_> *sdk
<dednick> ogra_: but there is diff between recommend and depends?
<ogra_> dednick, no, we fully suppress recommends ... whats not seeded or a hard dep isnt in
 * ogra_ hopes we can clean that up at least for 14.04 
<annerajb> ogra_, the kernel had the argument in the config
<dednick> sigh, do there's no way we can remove chewie
<ogra_> dednick, i think the plan is to remove it soon, but the indicator porting work isnt fully done as i understand
<ogra_> annerajb, so try changing it there then :)
<dednick> ogra_: yeah, i was hoping we could remove it as a dependency, indicator-network removes chewie... bit of a ballsup.
<annerajb> yeah already flashing it
<dednick> ogra_: nevermind. will just sort out dep of network then
<ogra_> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.chewie/+merge/179937
<ogra_> dednick, but that will cause regressions until all indicator work is done
<dednick> ogra_: ah, ok. thanks.
<ogra_> so we either needs approval from asac to allow such a regression (and someone t explain what actually regresses) or we need to wait
<asac> my understanding is that indicators will start landing later this week one by one
<dednick> ogra_: no, it's ok. i just wanted the ability to install indicator-network for testing, but it conflicts with chewie, so it makes life a bit hard.
<asac> i have no idea what this chewie thing would fix us
<asac> dednick: can you remove it locally?
<ogra_> asac, chewie is the current backend for the current indicators
<dednick> asac: with a bit of effort
<annerajb> ogra_, it didnt work even thought cat /proc/cmdline shows it there it dosnt seem to get pass to the touch script (or it get's overwritten
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i'll try to add a cmdline parser to the script later today
<ogra_> to actually fix that open bug
<annerajb> ogra_, thanks
<annerajb> ima head to work later
<sil2100> tvoss_: hmm, do you know why suddenly something from the platform stack wants to pull in libgles2-mesa on the desktop?
<sil2100> tvoss_: I mean, do you know of any change that might have resulted with such a change?
<tvoss_> sil2100, nope, would need to investigate, too
<annerajb> ogra_, let me know when you have the merge so i can pull the diff from it :D
<didrocks> sil2100: you have the reason for the "something"
<didrocks> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log:   Installing libgles2-mesa as Depends of libmirplatform
<didrocks> sil2100: I think we don't have libmirplatform installed as well on the desktop, so need to refresh the dependency list ^
<sil2100> didrocks: oh, indeed, I didn't know we had such a nifty logging in otto!
<sil2100> I mean, forgot about that
<sil2100> didrocks: libmirplatform is in the list already btw.
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_libmirplatform_extra/+merge/180120
<sil2100> didrocks: as for HUD - the manual publishing needs to be held, since the changelog entry in that packaging diff looked wrong, so I edited that
<sil2100> didrocks: also, will have to see if we won't have to release unity-lens-apps in the same time with the new libcolumbus bindings
<didrocks> sil2100: approved
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw
<sergiusens> sil2100: can you add this to your list for daily release? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/cupstream2distro-config/unity-mir/+merge/179983 ricmm should be able to answer questions, by the name you can guess what it's for ;-)
<sergiusens> sil2100: greyback as well
<sergiusens> fginther: reping on ^^
<greyback> sergiusens: ack
<sil2100> sergiusens: we were just discussing that in -desktop ;)
<sil2100> sergiusens: perfect timing
<sil2100> sergiusens: so, could you make one small modification there?
<sergiusens> sil2100: as many as you want
<sil2100> sergiusens: ah! Scratch that, it's fine as it is ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100: my only doubt was if I should put it in the mir or unity stack, but since it's glue code for unity to talk to mir, the unity stack felt like the right place to be
<sil2100> sergiusens: I'll poke now Francis to prepare all the CI bits
<sil2100> sergiusens: I had the same thing, but I personally wanted it in platform
<sil2100> sergiusens: but unity8 seems like the right place - the unity8 guys are upstream for it, so I guess it's more sane this way
<sergiusens> sil2100: yeah, I had that one in mind too, but then mir should also be in platform (personal opinion)
<sil2100> Makes sense
<fginther> seb128, ack
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> the thing is that the API of Mir is unstable
<didrocks> not sure if it's using the server or client one
<didrocks> but the server one is ABI unstable
<didrocks> I hope the unity-mir API is stable at least?
<Saviq> we've passed $10M! :)
<ogra_> ++
<fginther> sergiusens, one comment
<ogra_> only 22 to go
<sil2100> sergiusens: ^
 * sergiusens fixes
<sergiusens> fginther: should that be the default hook?
<sergiusens> fginther: I will remove the hook line completely
<fginther> sergiusens, that would work
<sergiusens> fginther: hmmm, check license headers is not in the default hook, want me to set that?
<fginther> sergiusens, yes, that works for this stack
<sergiusens> fginther: if projects don't comply, they should start fixing it
<sil2100> sergiusens: your branch got merged btw ;/
<sil2100> sergiusens: so you'll have to fix it in a separate one
<sergiusens> sil2100: how did that happen?
<sergiusens> oh, ic
<sergiusens> no worries
<fginther> sergiusens, argh I must have not flipped the state right
<ogra_> sounds like some american lawyer trick
<ogra_> "flipping the state right"
<fginther> just requires the right amount of $$
<ogra_> heh
<sergiusens> ogra_: my chromebook is on precise again, blazing fast, rock solid!
<ogra_> sergiusens, haha, raring isnt bad either :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: but I get fast unity2d :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, we just need to get the Mir guys to make Mir work without the android crap and should get XMir o saucy
<ogra_> *on
<sergiusens> ogra_: with which drivers are you aiming for? :-)
<ogra_> mali
<sergiusens> desiring would be a better word
<sergiusens> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/cupstream2distro-config/unity-mir/+merge/180129
<ogra_> the ones i use with the compiz unity on raring atm
 * ogra_ uses the manta drivers on his chromebook
<sergiusens> ogra_: which would be similar to building this: https://github.com/hrw/chromebook-mali-driver
<sergiusens> oh, the manta ones, I have no idea where the ones in that git repo come from
<sergiusens> oh, they are the google ones
<ogra_> i think copied out of the chromeos rootfs
<sergiusens> ogra_: from http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromeos-localmirror/distfiles/mali-drivers-0.45-r96.run
<ogra_> anyway, the mantra drivers work fine
<ogra_> *manta
 * sergiusens needs to try that again
<ogra_> but according to tvoss_ there is no way to do gralloc stuff without hybris
<ogra_> and there is no android port to the chromebook that i know of
<tmoenicke_> mzanetti: ping
<fginther> sergiusens, thanks
<mzanetti> tmoenicke_: pong
<sil2100> fginther: in the meantime...
<sil2100> fginther: we added to the platform stack a new project, content-hud, which would need CI and merger prepared
<sil2100> fginther: it's daily_release: False now, but will be released in the nearest future
<fginther> sil2100, ack, when sergio's merge is finished, I'll deploy all the updates
<sil2100> fginther: excellent :) THanks!
<tvoss_> ogra_, except for if you have drivers implementing the android HAL (i.e., the interfaces in gralloc.h) compiled against glibc
<ogra_> well, i dont ...
<plars> balloons: weather app appears to still be failing bad, but getting 1 test passed at least
<ogra_> but the android mali drivers work with compiz here
<ogra_> without issues
<sergiusens> ogra_: you can always fall back to the chromebook ones just in case...
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> point should be moot thee
<sergiusens> *there
<ogra_> but i doubt they use gralloc
<ogra_> annerajb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5985004/
<annerajb> ogra_, thx ill give it a try later
<sergiusens> annerajb: do you still need that sleep?
<davmor2> ogra_: what the...... http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/ you're making builds 2 days in the future now what????
<ogra_> sergiusens, looks like his flash controller operates slow on start
<annerajb> sergiusens, i probably do still need it
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, asac wanted to be able to backport the fixes from friday so we decided to build fridays image in advance
<annerajb> but talking to ogra_ yesterday udevdam settle should handle that
<sergiusens> ogra_: retroactive bug fixing?
<ogra_> sergiusens, pro-retroactive bugfixing indeed :)
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, and ogra_ :)
 * davmor2 begins to wonder if asac and ogra_ are the new Doctor and his companion with their timey wimey shenanigans 
<ikillcypher> looks like ubuntu-touch will be coming to xperia z soon ;)
<ikillcypher> bunching 1 hour with no errors yet
<annerajb> ikillcypher, :D
<ogra_> congrats
<ikillcypher> thanks to mamenyaka
<ogra_> davmor2, but honestly, that looks like brakage in stgraber's playground
<mfisch> ogra_: cool, the sensor is emitting the event now I guess. Thanks for fixing that
<ikillcypher> FAILED :(
<ikillcypher> OH NO
<ikillcypher> cc1plus: all warnings being treated as errors
<ikillcypher> home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/out/target/product/yuga/obj/KERNEL_OBJ/usr/include/video/msm_hdmi_modes.h:214:43: error: narrowing conversion of 'i' from 'int' to 'uint32_t {aka unsigned int}' inside { } is ill-formed in C++11 [-Werror=narrowing]
<ogra_> mfisch, np, i was looking for the reason the sensorservice races sometimes for weeks ... luckily sforshee poinyted out that powerd treis to access the proximity sensor
<cjohnston> davmor2 sergiusens ogra_, is there a way to get the YYYYMMDD.X build number on an upgrade? essentially what you are seeing there with the build being in the future is that adb shell system-image-cli -b gives the 'version' number, and media-info has the original build number that was installed..
<cjohnston> We need a way to get the upgraded build (YYYYMMDD.X) build number instead of the version number
<ogra_> cjohnston, ah, yeah, system-image images use their own stamp ... you should read that instead and use media-info for the initial install media info
<ogra_> now dont ask me where that stamp lives :P
<cjohnston> ogra_: this is checking though to see if the install was upgraded.. So if you started on 20130808 and upgraded to today's build. media-info would still show 20130808
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> media-info never changes
<ogra_> but there is a separate stamp file the system-image images use
<ev> ogra_: any idea if we're still seeing whoopsie at 100% CPU in the lab, even with the latest test?
<ikillcypher> ogra_,
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/3rydde6mpycywz54rwchg
<ikillcypher> any idea how to fix this
<ogra_> ev, nope, ask someone who is near the lab ... i.e. plars
<ev> plars: oh hai
<cjohnston> ev: we were yesterday
<cjohnston> not sure about today
<ev> cjohnston: yesterday was a very different day :)
<ev> I saw it with yesterday's bits too, just not today's
<plars> ev: I am nowhere near the lab, but yes we are
<ikillcypher> :'( my errors guys ??
<ev> plars: who can I talk to for more information?
<plars> ev: me
<ev> :)
<plars> ev: though I'm not sure I have too much more than you already have, I'm a bit confused that you are not able to reproduce it as easily
<plars> ev: for the rest of us, it's hit or miss, but rebooting the phone once or twice should see it for sure
<plars> ev: I'm flashing the latest image on my phone locally
<ev> plars:  phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending ?
<plars> ev: yes
<ogra_> ikillcypher, how often did you try googling it before asking us ? :) ... this is all device specific failures ... either related to the compiler defaults (-Werror) or caused by a config option in your kernel
<ikillcypher> ok
<ikillcypher> :(
<plars> ev: we also have https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1190792 that describes eventd doing the same thing to us at time
<plars> s
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1190792 in touch-preview-images "ueventd in a busy loop on container-flipped image" [Critical,In progress]
<ev> plars: is there anything special you're doing after flashing? Is wifi on?
<ogra_> ikillcypher, try to do some research yourself first :)
<ogra_> plars, are we 100% sure the whoopsie thing isnt just fallout of ueventd ?
<plars> ev: yes, it's flashing, then setting up wifi right away
<plars> ogra_: no idea, but that's why I mentioned it to ev just now
<mhall119> bzoltan: what do you mean "what features the developer mode blocks"?
<ev> ogra_: just trying to find the source to have a look :)
<mhall119> do you mean what's blocked when developer mode isn't enabled?
<Oroku_Saki> compiling cm-10.1 with 3.0.8.. the real cyanogenmod with android.. mainly to verify I get a screen. Then try again with ubuntu touch
<Oroku_Saki> Anyone know a current kernel config for say, mako with ubuntu touch
<Oroku_Saki> I looked at phablet git sources, but they all had _NZ set for not used
<ogra_> ev, of ueventd ?
<ogra_> ev, thats on phablet.ubuntu.com in the gigantic git tree ... or in the android package in saucy
<ev> whoop
<Oroku_Saki> I brunched mako, and the kernel folder is not there.. prebuild kernel?
<bzoltan> mhall119: yes
<bzoltan> mhall119: I am going to cut the developer mode to pieces: 1. application development mode 2. platform development mode
<mhall119> application developer mode is the same as normal user mode, AFAIK
<Oroku_Saki> nevermind, found it
<didrocks> barry: if you have any question before my EOD on the wiki rewrite, do not hesitate :)
<barry> didrocks: thanks!  and great meeting
<didrocks> barry: I hope you won't need any medecine in rereading the etherpad ;)
<barry> :)
<bzoltan> mhall119:  except it needs ssh access
<mhall119> ah, right, and openssh isn't installed by default, and not installable unless you're in platform developer mode
<mhall119> bzoltan: can QtCreator's plugin use adb shell instead of ssh?
<ogra_> mhall119, that wont be open forever either
<Oroku_Saki> kernel requirements for lxc The requirement of kernel config is listing in http://lxc.teegra.net/
<ogra_> i would say if you devellop on/with the device ... we expect the device to be in developer mode
<Oroku_Saki> hmmm LXC has been in the mainstream kernel since 2.6.29 but there are several configuration options that need to be set so that it can be used.
<Oroku_Saki> app armor was put in around 2.6.36 or so, seccomp should be enabled, and cgroups of course
<Oroku_Saki> good info
<Oroku_Saki> fanotify the same, I was told 2.6.36 is basically a test of new features that are put into the beginning of 3.0 kernel
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I generally use the command line to avoid the full developer download, bzoltan going to fix it
<Oroku_Saki> AppArmor, seccomp and cgroup confinement consistently to all apps... http://loco.ubuntu.com/planet/592-may-2013-ubuntu-developer-summit-summary/
<ikillcypher> haix
<ikillcypher> changed int to uint32_t
<korda> bom dia
<popey> 50
<popey> bah
<ogra_> 60?
<annerajb> ogra_, reboot loop now
<bobweaver> 69 ?
<ogra_> annerajb, great
<ogra_> annerajb, can you get into recovery without powering down ?
<annerajb> how?
<ogra_> so that you can check /proc/last_kmsg
<ogra_> holding the right buttons to get into recovery
<ogra_> while it reboots
<annerajb> the same way you usually get into recovery?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> just make sure you dont powerd down ...
<ogra_> else the ram console gets flushed
<ogra_> (and /proc/last_kmsg would be empty)
<annerajb> hmm cant seen to get into recovery -_-
<ogra_> annerajb, argh ... there is a typo in the snippet
<annerajb> *angry fist*
<ogra_> annerajb, there is a ;; missing
<ogra_> between line 30 and 31 in the paste
<annerajb> all right building another boot.img
<annerajb> ogra_, i seem to be having trouble getting into recovery now any ideas why?
<ogra_> nope
<pmcgowan> ChickenCutlass, do I need to enter a bug on the volume control?
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan, I guess.  it works from command line.  Not sure why it broke
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan, need the new indicators anyway
<pmcgowan> ChickenCutlass, strange, what handles the button?
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan, I beleive the server -- chewie or something
<pmcgowan> ChickenCutlass, ok so same issue, if sound indicator is landing can wait for that
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan, right
<bzoltan> mhall119:  for sure it can... but keep in mind that adb needs physically connected device ... and my plan is to give development access via usb/wlan too
<sergiusens> bzoltan: you will need to do that thinking abuot image based upgrades and read only filesystems
<sergiusens> and the fact that adb root will go away, as ogra_ mentioned
<mhall119> bzoltan: is the .desktop fix for the QtCreator click package creation in saucy?
<beuno> mhall119, o/
<beuno> also, wow this is a lot of people here
<mhall119> beuno: bzoltan: so we need the QtCreator click creation fixed before we get people using the new MyApps
<tedg> beuno, But now that you're here, it is complete.
<beuno> that's like twice as scary
<sergiusens> beuno: welcome to the high traffic channel
<sergiusens> almost as much as #ubuntu :-P
 * beuno already regretted joining
<balloons> is anyone else having trouble with phablet-test-run? It's not running things on my manta
<gatox> mhall119, hi, just to tell you about it, i've been working these days in these 2 apps: http://youtu.be/uYjG8Iq1cD0 - http://youtu.be/65vvhFt57DU - http://youtu.be/F-_Hsl1Ts14
<popey> balloons: other than it locking uip mid-test...?
<balloons> popey, no it connects and says runs 0 tests
<gatox> oh wrong channel
<popey> gatox: video unavailable
<gatox> weird
<balloons> returns ok and ends.. it won't actually run ;-(
<gatox> popey, maybe it's not accesible just yet
<beuno> gatox is like the worst vacation taker ever
<gatox> beuno, jejeejjee
<ikillcypher> sergiusens,
<ikillcypher> Oroku_Saki,
<ikillcypher> Package Complete: /home/ikillcypher/xperiatouch/out/target/product/yuga/cm-10.1-20130814-UNOFFICIAL-yuga.zip
<ikillcypher> xD Ubuntu-Touch On Yuga
<ogra_> ikillcypher, congrats !!
<ogra_> how did you get around the error in the end ?
<ikillcypher> like finally mamenyaka helped me
<ikillcypher> the guy who ported xperia ubuntu-touched
<ogra_> ah, i didnt see him around today
<ikillcypher> well google plus mate :D
<ogra_> :)
<ikillcypher> now I need to figure out how to back up my cm10.1
<ikillcypher> and flash this o.o and get it working
<ogra_> yeah, you only made the very first step
<ogra_> there is still a lot ahead for a fully working port
<ikillcypher> well atleast getting it boot was something everyone wanted to see
<ikillcypher> fully working port isnt any where near maybe not now but that should be too hard at all
<annerajb> ogra_, i had to flash to CWM recovery instead of the ubuntu one to be able to get into recovery
<annerajb> got a dmesg
<annerajb> ogra_, Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<ogra_> annerajb, awesome
<ogra_> so it mounted
<ogra_> can you pastebin ?
<ogra_> abd shell cat /proc/last_kmsg | pastebinit
<popey> balloons / sergiusens is there any good reason why, when we run phablet-test-run it calls autopilot like this:-
<popey>         exec_with_ssh autopilot run -o /tmp/test_results.xml -f xml $TESTSUITE
<popey> with -f xml, so the resultant log file is pretty much no use?
<popey> (for debugging where the test failures are)
<popey> what consumes those xml files?
<ogra_> sure they are, just usa an xml editor :P
<sergiusens> popey: hmm.... jenkins
<sergiusens> popey: just don't call it with xml generation
<popey> the xml is truncated, shows no detail of where failures occur, that I've seen
<popey> whereas a full autopilot log is actually useful
<ogra_> sergiusens, but then you cant read the log in an xml editor !
<sergiusens> popey: iirc, don't use -o
<popey> but I need -o so it spits a log out that i can collect
 * popey fiddles
<sergiusens> popey: so what you mention as a problem may be an autopilot issue
<mhall119> beuno: where can I upload a new package?
<beuno> mhall119, I don't know, lets find out. Can you now not go back to the app and upload a new version?
<mhall119> beuno: I'm on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/3/
<mhall119> do I have to start all over?
<annerajb> ogra_, i dont think it mounted since i dont see the initrd print that says mounting
<beuno> mhall119, I hope not. Is there a link next to "version number" to add a new version?
<mhall119> beuno: there's no link next to version number itself, but there is an "Edit" link to the side of each section, including the "Your App" section which contains the version number
<ogra_> annerajb, well, give me a pastebin :)
<annerajb> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5985400/
<beuno> mhall119, ah, that's not very intuitive
<mhall119> beuno: a giant "Upload new Package" button would be great
<mhall119> clicking the edit button brings me back to the first step in the process too
<beuno> hm
<beuno> one sec
<mhall119> clicking on "Uploading your app" gives me a screen with: "Current version already uploaded. Before a new upload, you must update your application's version."
<ogra_> annerajb, hmm, i agree, i guess it is the sleep
<mhall119> oh, so I need to actually bump it from 0.1 to 0.2 on the first screen, and only then can I upload a new package?
<ogra_> (or the nonexistence of the same)
<beuno> mhall119, yeah, although we fixed that. I think it hasn't been deployed yet
<annerajb> ogra_, well it's not printing the kmsg so i dont think it executed the mount
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> it still dies during the flash initialiyation
<mhall119> beuno: bzoltan: also, there's nowhere on the Packaging form in QtCreator to change the version number of the package, how are developers supposed to do that?
<annerajb> ogra_, so add a sleep somewhere in there?
<beuno> mhall119, yeah, you should file a bug for that. You can edit it in the advanced tab
<beuno> mhall119, so yes, first bump the version, then you can upload. That has been fixed and we're deploying the update later today
<mhall119> beuno: I assume I can use 0.1.1
<beuno> mhall119, yes
<beuno> mhall119, it uses debian rules to check if it's newer
<ogra_> annerajb, yeah, right before the mount ... start with something radical ... sleep 10 or so ...
<mhall119> gah, updating the version number brings me back to the details page, so now I have to go back through everything again to upload a new package
<beuno> mhall119, I think
<beuno> that with the new version added
<mhall119> oh, wait, now there's an Upload link next to the 0.1.1 version number
<beuno> you may now have a link to up..
<beuno> right
<beuno> again, sorry about that, it's fixed just not yet deployed  :)
<beuno> and by fixed, I mean it's been like this for years for software center
<beuno> and we are slowly improving on it
<mhall119> beuno: ok, uploaded the new package, but my app is still in Rejected state, shouldn't that reset when a new version is uploaded?
<beuno> mhall119, I think I should of "ask for information" instead of rejected  :)
<beuno> mhall119, looks great now!
<beuno> aaand I broke something
<beuno> :)
<mhall119> poor davmor2, we're breaking everything before he even gets a chance :)
<beuno> mhall119, I messed up, shouldn't of rejected it
<mhall119> can it be un-rejected?
<George> yes
<davmor2> mhall119: save me breaking it
<beuno> mhall119, yeah, I need to fiddle with with some things first
<annerajb> ogra_, same thing but this time before the crash i saw system-udevd starting.
<annerajb> (ie it crashes before the moutn much earlier
<beuno> mhall119, done, back to you now
<annerajb> ogra_, where is system-udevd started because i dont seem it on the scripts/touch being started there (so i dont think we are reaching the sleep )
<davmor2> beuno: I hope you gave it a thorough review I don't trust that mhall119 as far as I can throw him ;)
<beuno> davmor2, he's pretty skinny though
 * davmor2 wonders if I can break mhall119 code again it's been a while.......now where did I put that big hammer.......
<mhall119> davmor2: I hand-coded XML-RPC data, I'm sure nothing could possibly go wrong
<mhall119> published!
<mhall119> beuno: now where can I get a public URL to promote it?
<davmor2> mhall119: Yay!
<davmor2> ogra_: during the android guts on a flash I'm seeing a lot of text appear that didn't before should I be worried about that,  I'll try and jot down the error this time :)
<balloons> m-b-o, so weather had some failures again..
<ogra_> davmor2, i always have text here
<m-b-o> balloons: yes, don'know what happened... wokring on device and locally
<davmor2> ogra_: I have the last 3 flashes but didn't up until then
<balloons> m-b-o, well there is some new improved ideas we could try for timing
<Pandix> hello everybody...may i ask some simple Qs here!? anybody could help with new tablet ubuntu...
<davmor2> ogra_: E:Can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command  seems to trigger the text
<phablet-chris> I'm wondering why the load avg is so high on my phablet, its not doing anything other than charging, I am logged in via ssh but this is the ouptu from top
<phablet-chris> top - 15:56:32 up 19:41,  2 users,  load average: 7.74, 4.62, 4.16
<popey> phablet-chris: paste the rest of top to pastebin?
<phablet-chris> sure thing http://pastebin.com/Ljgkeqxu
<phablet-chris> i just noticed though after I uplugged it the load avg dropped to 1.6 and is decrease
<phablet-chris> after I unplugged it
<phablet-chris> http://pastebin.com/4HCAZH4g
<phablet-chris> that was wierd, after uplugging it went back to normal, so I plugged back in and its still fine. I will keep an eye on it and post to pastebin if I see an anomally
<beuno> mhall119, a public URL to your app?
<phablet-chris> probably becuase I was trying to play led zepplin 3 on you tube and it was stuck trying to dowlaod :)
<popey> dpm: mhall119 pmcgowan added "System apps" to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Contents so the non-core "Core" apps (which I called "System apps" - got a better term?) show up on all core apps pages.
<dpm> thanks popey
<popey> don't think I missed any out.. feel free to let me know (or add) if I did
<Pandix> can i install ubuntu phone on any android device???????????
<Pandix> and a link to the download page plz...
<Pandix> can i install ubuntu phone on any android device???????????
<w-flo> Pandix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Pandix> can i install ubuntu phone on any android device???????????
<Pandix> tnx w-flo !
<phablet-chris> is there a documentaion page for touch? I'd like to contribute as I use it
<popey> phablet-chris: we have a wiki, anyone can edit that
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch is the main page, with other pages under it
<popey> if you have suggestions for new pages, just shout or edit away!
<phablet-chris> thanks
<mterry> Are we planning on using plymouth at all in Touch?
<ogra_> mterry, we would either need a new framebuffer driver in plymouth or enable fbcon on all devices (which isnt possible for most ports due to kernel breakage that will occur with the GL driver then)
<ogra_> (mali doesnt allow fbcon next to it for example)
<mterry> ogra_, do you happen to know offhand the replacement for plymouth-ready in upstart jobs?
<ogra_> mterry, no, currently there is a diversion/override for all plymouth bits in the touch images
<mterry> ogra_, OK, thanks
<ogra_> i imagine we will want some kind of boot splash, and it would be good if that could be plymouth
<ogra_> but i guess the only way would be some kind of new framebuffer driver then
<ogra_> inside plymouth
<balloons> well, I reflashed to stable to get my phablet-test-run working.. heh, now it only gives me an ssh error :-( ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<mterry> balloons, you might need to run ./run_on_device -s
<ogra_> bad peer ... this evil norwegian guy
<mterry> balloons, from unity8 trunk
<phablet-chris> heres another spike, now I know for sure nothing running other than top. and its unplugged http://pastebin.com/vfKZ7P3h
<balloons> mterry, ty, I'll try that
<annerajb> w-flo, i wanna thank you for your work on the vision it has helped me on the epic a lot :D
<mterry> balloons, (it sets up ssh and ppa stuff on the device)
<annerajb> ogra_, i miss any message if you ever sent me one after my last post forgot i was here and closed the laptop and went to get food
<ogra_> lucky you then
 * ogra_ didnt have food yet :)
<ogra_> annerajb, so the sleep didnt help ? i wonder if we just see log spam that prevents us from seeing important stuff
<annerajb> w-flo, you had any trouble on the vision while booting from the initrd? (apart from having to hardcode the path)
<annerajb> ogra_, i dont think it has gotten to the sleep before it crashes
<ogra_> thats weird
<annerajb> like the line before the kernel panic is starting system-ueved
<annerajb> ogra_,   systemd-udevd[154]: starting version 204
<annerajb> that's the last line before the kpanic
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but you got into adb before
<ogra_> so i dont think it crashes out of the touch script
<annerajb> i can adb in recovery but not on the loop
<ogra_> unless you made any heavy kernel changes
<annerajb> i reverted all of them yesterday
<ogra_> you could adb when it didnt mount
<annerajb> oh yeah when it didnt mount or when it did and /data was empty it worked
<ogra_> into the busybox shell ... or couldnt you ?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> so i'm pretty sure the logging is out of order thanks to the flash controller
 * annerajb glares at samsung
<ogra_> are you sure you fixed the typo properly ?
<annerajb> case ${x} in
<annerajb>                         datapart=*);;
<annerajb> was that the right line? ogra_
<ikillcypher> OMFG
<annerajb> ikillcypher, it worked?
<ikillcypher> SUCCESSFULLY PORTED UBUTU-TOUCHED TO XPERIA Z
<ikillcypher> HELL YES
<annerajb> ikillcypher, lol
<ikillcypher> IT BEAUTIFUL MY EYES TEARS
<annerajb> your baby
<tj____> is ubuntu-touch supported in any form on amd64? the ubuntu-touch package was installable from the default saucy repos after installing from saucy daily desktop ISO. i'm using acer iconia w500 x86 tablet, but after the first boot after installing the ubuntu-touch package and dependencies, it'll just hang on boot
<ogra_> ikillcypher, YAY
<ikillcypher> wtf there isnt any back key
<ikillcypher> uh no back key now Im stuck here o.o in events
<annerajb> ikillcypher, you have to learn to use the ui
<ogra_> tj____, no, it isnt being tested on x86 at all currently ...
<annerajb> ikillcypher, you swip from left to right across the whole screen
<annerajb> swipe*
<ogra_> tj____, (the plan is to support x86 in the future indeed)
<tj____> ogra_, ok thanks
<sergiusens> ikillcypher: nice
<tj____> hardwarewise the old w500 is finally supported by default ubuntu kernel with saucy, which was nice. i bought it a few years ago and something's always been broken with it (touch screen, bluetooth)
<tj____> would be nice to finally put it in use with ubuntu touch ;) maybe i try stock saucy + e17 for now
<ogra_> well, if Mir runs you should be able to use unity8 and Mir
<ikillcypher> it is abit of an issue
<ogra_> just not under the ubuntu-touch rask
<ikillcypher> looks like unstable :S
<ogra_> *task
<tj____> the ubuntu-touch meta package pulled unity8 stuff but afaik no Mir
<annerajb> ikillcypher, now you have to start optimizing it :D
<ogra_> yeah, Mir on touch is in progress
<ogra_> should land soon
<ogra_> the point is that the ubuntu-touch meta is currently knitted with an android container in mind
<tj____> w500 has an amd APU that works with the KMS radeon driver
<ikillcypher> well Im going to flash back cm o.o since this is unstable
<ogra_> we need to decouple these two parts fro palin x86 installs to work
<annerajb> ikillcypher, remember to post on xda so other people can join in and optimize it
<ogra_> *for plain
<ikillcypher> I will
<tj____> ogra_, ok i see thanks for the info
<ogra_> it will happen before release ... until then just using the parts by themselves should work
<ikillcypher> how do I screenshot o.o
<ogra_> ikillcypher, i think the release notes link from the topic covers screenshots
<ikillcypher> whats with my setting turning black
<ogra_> ikillcypher, your setting ?
<ikillcypher> it is highly buggy on my phone
<ikillcypher> open settings makes it black
<ogra_> ikillcypher, so debug it :)
<ikillcypher> well open browser fixes it
<ikillcypher> lol
<ikillcypher> dude how do I take screenshot
<annerajb> read the change log ikillcypher
<ikillcypher> what changelog
<ikillcypher> im new o.o remember
<annerajb> ogra_, is this the link you where referring too? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes I dont see anything about screenshots
<ogra_> hmm, i thought it had something
<ogra_> here is another link :)
<ogra_> ikillcypher, http://bit.ly/1d7lly1
<annerajb> lol
<annerajb> ikillcypher, you should add the steps to the wiki page :D
<ikillcypher> o.o it is 1am here
<ikillcypher> and I have school/work in like 6 hours
<ikillcypher> I will probably continue tomorrow
<ikillcypher> but first screenshots xD
<annerajb> lol
<pmcgowan> popey, thanks, we will soon remove share app, and replace phone with the 3 new ones
<ikillcypher> can anyone tell me how to take screenshots o.o
<annerajb> here ikillcypher
<annerajb> http://vladfilippov.com/blog/2013-02-21-ubuntu-touch-preview
<davmor2> http://vladfilippov.com/blog/2013-02-21-ubuntu-touch-preview
<annerajb> lol
 * ogra_ grins
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~$ sudo adb devices
<ikillcypher> List of devices attached
<annerajb> that's a problem lol
<balloons> mterry, that didn't change much.. we're back to "Ran 0 tests in 0.000s"
<ogra_> at least it is quick
<annerajb> lol
<balloons> which would indicate the tests may not be installed.. checking again.. this thing has been flash so much ;-)
<balloons> ok, yep installed :-)
<annerajb> ogra_, you have any further ideas for my device? Since that 10 second sleep on the init hasnt been reached. is there a file that get's called like /init thought /init appears to be a binary
<annerajb> wait my bad wrong file is a script
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i would be surprised if it turned into a binary all of a sudden
<ogra_> can you paste  your current touch script ?
<bzoltan> mhall119: there is a   "version" field in the manifest file. But the versioning will come as the upgrade mechanism is in place
<annerajb> ogra_, yeah
<annerajb> ogra_, let me format /data to see if it works -_-
<w-flo> annerajb, yes, the initrd was too big to fit into the boot partition, so I had to remove adb. Other than that, hard-coding the data partition device node and enabling the VT and VT_CONSOLE kernel config options was enough (I've heard that's not actually needed though). no time now, back later :)
<Parth_> Hi i want to make port of ubuntu touch for sony xperia z.Need help
<ogra_> ikillcypher, werent you porting to xperia z ?
<annerajb> lol
<ogra_> Parth_, i bet ikillcypher would be happy to have someone helping, he just managed his first boot of a buggy port on that device :)
<annerajb> Parth_, he just went away i believe or said he was.
<Parth_> yes , ill be happy to help
<annerajb> Parth_, i dont think ikillcypher is around but if you wanna get started looking at his repositories here they are: https://github.com/ikillcypher?tab=repositories
<ikillcypher> damn im tired
<ikillcypher> Parth_, ported
<ikillcypher> check xda soon I will release
<ikillcypher> or maybe in afew hours I need to sleep dude
<annerajb> lol
<Parth_> ikillcypher: thanks
<ogra_> ikillcypher, well, at least point him to your code trees :)
<ogra_> or do your zip
<ogra_> s/do/to/
<ikillcypher> how do add my name to devices/ubuntu site
<ikillcypher> I will do that all later
<ikillcypher> chill o.o
<ikillcypher> it is late here
<ogra_> k
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices can anyone add ?
<ikillcypher> Xperia Z - iKillCypher
<ogra_> just add yourself
<ogra_> (you need to log in)
<Parth_> can you share link to your port
<annerajb> ikillcypher, you should be able to add to the page there is a edit button at the top
<ikillcypher> omg o.o people have pming me for the port
<ogra_> ubuntu touch gets you famous :)
<mamenyaka> ikillcypher, wtf??????????
<ikillcypher> im dozing off here
<ikillcypher> o.o
<mamenyaka> with what?
<ikillcypher> I should thank mamenyaka for error helping
<annerajb> and ogra_ and sergiusens lol
<ogra_> heh
<ikillcypher> mamenyaka I have been up for more then 24 hours
<annerajb> and i think Oroku_Saki lol
<ogra_> and annerajb
<ikillcypher> morning school + work + ubuntu-touch porting
<mamenyaka> oh come on really now? that's the kind of person you are?
<ikillcypher> what?
<mamenyaka> I did everything for you, step by step
<mamenyaka> and now this
<ikillcypher> now what?
<ikillcypher> whats wrong with you o.o I dont get you
<mamenyaka> there is a special place for people like you in hell
<ikillcypher> I dont get this guy
<mamenyaka> and now just go to sleep
<ikillcypher> what you need?
<timp> a special hell for sleepy people?
<mamenyaka> what kind of crap you told these people?
<ikillcypher> I really dont get him why is he scolding me for
<ikillcypher> I never did o.O
<ikillcypher> I thank them for help and you
<cloakandpigeon> Can anyone think of a reason I would be able to get SMS/Calls on ubuntu touch (nexus 4) but not be able to connect to data services?  My phone recognizes Rogers as my carrier, but no data.
<ikillcypher> ask them
<timp> mamenyaka: be nice :)
 * timp off.
<mamenyaka> I'm nice to nice people
<ikillcypher> mamenyaka, why did you scold me for o.o
<ikillcypher> I thank you for the errors and ubuntu-development team for the help
<mamenyaka> errors?
<mamenyaka> are you kidding me?
<ikillcypher> what else do you want me to do
<ikillcypher> kernel errors everything
<ogra_> he means fixes i guess
<mamenyaka> everything is what I did for you
<ikillcypher> wtf ?!
<mamenyaka> hell, you don't even know how to use cd
<ikillcypher> holy smoke o.o
<ogra_> mamenyaka, ikillcypher credited and praised you here for helping him before
<ikillcypher> so you are fighting with me now for credits ?
<ikillcypher> wtf
<annerajb> mamenyaka, yeah as ogra said he mentioned before you where helping him.
<ikillcypher> I came here for the past few days trying to set up and got it into brunch
<mamenyaka> I just wnat a little respect for spending my whole day with you
<mamenyaka> no no, don't get me wrong
<ikillcypher> I respected you
<ikillcypher> really o.o
<ikillcypher> in what way have I disrespected you
<ikillcypher> you have made me and thousands of users happy
<mamenyaka> really? saying that I helped you error fixing
<ikillcypher> yes errors and github help
<mamenyaka> really?
<ikillcypher> what more do you want me to say?
<ikillcypher> I really dont get you
<mamenyaka> I said, everything
<mamenyaka> you don;t even know how to change directories in linux
<mamenyaka> or to use TAB autocopmplete
<ikillcypher> ok then thanks for everything
<mamenyaka> or adb
<mamenyaka> very well
<mamenyaka> that's what I wanted to hear
<mamenyaka> after all this disrespect
<mamenyaka> now go and bath in all your fame
<ikillcypher> uh ogra_ care helping out here I think there seems like some misunderstanding going on
<ogra_> ikillcypher, well, if mamenyaka did most of the work you should say so :)
<ikillcypher> well he did help me with alot of stuff
<ikillcypher> I respected that
<ogra_> to me it sounded like he helped you with some kernel fixes
<ikillcypher> but I did my part too
<mamenyaka> yes, following instructiions
<ikillcypher> so both of us are to get the credits here
<mamenyaka> yes, you get the credit for having the phone
<mamenyaka> but please, it's like a 90% - 10% share of the work
<mamenyaka> but I'm fine with that
<ikillcypher> lol
<mamenyaka> just please don;t tell people that I helped you with some vague errors
<mamenyaka> because it was alot more than that
<ikillcypher> yes it was mate
<ikillcypher> now let break it over
<ikillcypher> cause I think thousands of users wont care who got it working but what is working
<annerajb> they will care who is going to fix all the issues it has left :D
<ogra_> ikillcypher, just make sure to give enough credit for the work on the wikipage ... and make sure you help with the upcoming bugs that will certainly show up soon
<mamenyaka> yes, but there are not so many errors, because our devices share the same repos, except for one
<mamenyaka> and I fixed most of the stuff in the common repos on my device
<mamenyaka> and he is just using them
<ogra_> cool
<ikillcypher> now I really dont like that
<ikillcypher> he is being rude
<mamenyaka> just go to sleep please
<awe> come on, can we please just all relax a bit?
<awe> cyphermox, two ofono MRs landing today with you as reviewer...
<awe> don't think we need to do an upload for either
<awe> let's let a couple stack up first
<ikillcypher> indeed
<cyphermox> ok!
<awe> thanks!
<cyphermox> having lunch now but ill review right after
<ikillcypher> mamenyaka,
<ikillcypher> [IMG]http://i39.tinypic.com/2rpv8n6.png[/IMG]
<cyphermox> made some kickass salad :)
<awe> cyphermox, actually though... the first fixes the -dbg packaging, so we might want to upload sometime soon
<cyphermox> ok. i can upload right after review
<awe> cyphermox, sounds good.  I have some fresh flounder coming out of the frying pan momentarily
<awe> ;)
<ikillcypher> and mamenyaka
<ikillcypher> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44621291
<ikillcypher> credits given
<ikillcypher> tc mate
<ikillcypher> cheers everyone
<ikillcypher> nights
<gordonjcp> awe: sounds good
<mamenyaka> ikillcypher, be good, and sorry for overreacting
<ikillcypher> im always good my bro
<ikillcypher> I have whenever I can
<ikillcypher> help*
<ikillcypher> ok nights now
<awe> mzanetti, just wanted to give you a heads up that I'll be looking at your PIN/retries bug this week; had a few other bugs stacked up ahead of it
<hramrach> hello
<awe> hopefully this isn't blocking you
<hramrach> how do i install Ubuntu touch on an unsupported device?
<awe> hramrach, that doesn't sound like a very good idea
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: manta currently uses mali drivers btw
<awe> if its unsupported, then it requires effort to make it supported.  ;)-
<hramrach> I don't have a supported device so it's the best idea
<awe> not if it doesn't work
<annerajb> hramrach, which device?
<hramrach> cubieboard
<sergiusens> hramrach: what's the best idea? You either need to port it or use the community supported instance of it
<sergiusens> !Devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<annerajb> hramrach, it dosnt appear to be supported by cyanogen mod
<hramrach> ubuntu touch is based on Android?
<annerajb> ogra_, why do we flash a ubuntu specific recovery?
<ogra_> hramrach, it uses the android binary drivers
<hramrach> binary drivers for what?
<annerajb> ogra_, i had to remove it because it wasnt working could tha thave to do with my kernel panic?
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, hi! what?
<ogra_> hramrach, devices :P ....
<ogra_> hramrach, modem, graphics ... etc
<hramrach> I have native drivers. con't it use those?
<ogra_> hramrach, what kind of devizce is that ?
<hramrach> a devboard
<hramrach> I have a 3D GLES accelerator, a screen and a multitouch tablet
<ogra_> hramrach, ah ... well, currently the whole setup is built around the assumption that yoou have a minimal android (enough to use the drivers) running in a container and many processes currenntlly talk via libhybris to that container
<ogra_> so when porting you will hit issues that we didnt plan for yet
<hramrach> well, you can run andriod on hte board too
<hramrach> but android is difficult to build becasue it requires certain vintage of ancient compiler which cannt build recent kernel
<ogra_> well, i guess porting that way would be easier
<ogra_> swimming with the stream ...
<ogra_> i think you can surely do a native port but it will likely be a lot more work
<hramrach> I wonder what kind of android image do I have
<hramrach> anyway, I also have Adam which is listed as WIP
<hramrach> so how do I install on somewhat supported device?
<ogra_> on a fully supported device yoou use plablet-flash from the phablet tools package and it does everything for you
<ogra_> on a community supported device you grab the android zip and tegh ubuntu rootfs zip and flash them as your device requires
<hramrach> hmm, anad where is that zip?
<hramrach> hmm, WIP means there is no image
<ogra_> the official zips for the four supported arches are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<hramrach> so back to how do I Install on unsupported device
<ogra_> the unofficial ones are on the devices wikipage
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ogra_> there is a manual install section
<ogra_> note that this assumes a recovery mode that can flash autodeploy.zip files
<balloons> iBelieve, ping
<iBelieve> balloons, pong
<balloons> iBelieve, so the file manager had a couple test run snafus, care to weigh some input with me? :-)
<sergiusens> ogra_: community supported devices that are in bold on the wiki can be flash like: phablet-flash community --device [device]
<ogra_> oh, indeed !
<iBelieve> balloons, hmm, interesting. are the tests being run on a phone or desktop?
<balloons> iBelieve, the tests are run on nexus devices
<sergiusens> jdstrand: just took a stand at opening a click package on manta grep DENIED /var/log/kern.log greps nothing
<pmcgowan> ogra_, who's responsible for promoting the image? I thought todays would go through
<ogra_> pmcgowan, it will, i havent found the time to compare all the test results yet
<ogra_> pmcgowan, but the next one should be built by now too
<iBelieve> balloons, I'm going to try running that test on the desktop but with the app in phone mode (width  = 50gu)
<balloons> iBelieve, which test is that?
<balloons> test_open_file isn't going to work on the device, so I simply placed a         if model() == "Desktop": wrapper around it until support lands. The other two failures though are not so cut and dry
<iBelieve> balloons, any that access places, but specifically the one that failed - ubuntu_filemanager_app.tests.test_filemanager.TestFolderListPage.test_go_home
<jdstrand> sergiusens: so the app failed to launch but there are no apparmor denials?
<balloons> iBelieve, kk, ty :-)
<sergiusens> jdstrand: yes, if I remove the aa-exec app confinement from the desktop file it does launch
<sergiusens> let me validate that again
<jdstrand> sergiusens: can you paste the output of 'sudo aa-status'?
<sergiusens> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986010/
<sergiusens> jdstrand: com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_dropping-letters_0.1.2.2 is what I want to launch
<jdstrand> sergiusens: which app are you launching?
<sergiusens> or what I'm testing with
<jdstrand> ok, so the profile is loading
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> is loaded
<jdstrand> sergiusens: can you perform 'sudo sysctl -w kernel.printk_ratelimit=0' and try again?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ie, launch it, then do 'grep DEN /var/log/kern.log'
<sergiusens> ah there we go
<sergiusens> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986018/
<hramrach> ogra_: I would like to install by extracting the filesystem to somewhere, not using recovery
<sergiusens> jdstrand: /dev/mali0
<hramrach> but I need a working andriod I guess
<hramrach> which I don't have for either device :/
<jdstrand> kernel rate limiting ftl
<iBelieve> balloons, it failed for me too, but I figured out what it was.
<ogra_> hramrach, well, you actually need the android source
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I'll update the bug for documenting purposes
<hramrach> hmm
<ogra_> hramrach, grab the tar.gz from the cdimage link i gave you above ...
<ogra_> so you can at least play with it
<iBelieve> balloons, because list items don't look right on popovers with a Suru them, we switched to using custom Labels, so the Standard list item's text property (which was used to find places), wasn't being used.
<hramrach> there is no android source for specific device, is there?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ok, can you add to /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_dropping-letters_0.1.2.2 the following: /dev/mali[0-9] rw, befoer the last brace, then do: sudo apparmor_parser -r /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_dropping-letters_0.1.2.2 and try again?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: this is the complate line:
<balloons> iBelieve, so you think you can make a merge to fix both tests? If so, awesome mate
<jdstrand>   /dev/mali[0-9] rw,
<ogra_> hramrach, there are device and non device specific android bits usually
<jdstrand> sergiusens: (ie, we need the trailing comma :)
<ogra_> hramrach, a working android consists of both
<sergiusens> jdstrand: ack, one sec
<iBelieve> balloons, sure, though maybe not right away. I've already fixed it, I just need the time to upload it and create the merge request.
<balloons> iBelieve, k, I'll stand by ;-)
<jdstrand> I see this is going to be a pain-- ideally we would have an out of process helper so the app didn't need direct access to the device (ala pulseaudio for audio)
<jdstrand> 'this' meaning all this device specific accesses
<jdstrand> we can at least get the 4 target devices going though
<annerajb> jdstrand, like a layer for all device specific access?
<ogra_> hramrach, the non device specific bits (as well as the device specific bits for the supported devices) are in the git repo from phablet.ubuntu.com
<annerajb> or rather api.
<jdstrand> annerajb: yes, but it need to be out of process. a linrary layer isn't enough
<jdstrand> s/linrary/library/
<sergiusens> jdstrand: app opens, I do get other denieds though
<jdstrand> sergiusens: can you paste?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: for /dev/ion
<sergiusens> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986036/
<hramrach> ok, time to search for device specific bits
<hramrach> thanks
<jdstrand> sergiusens: please add:
<jdstrand>   /dev/ion rw,
<sergiusens> jdstrand: just in case the first mali error in there is from the previous run
<jdstrand> sergiusens: then try again
 * jdstrand nods
<sergiusens> jdstrand: success!
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> I'll add those to apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu and upload
<sergiusens> great
<jdstrand> sergiusens: thanks for your help :)
<sergiusens> jdstrand: it was all you, I was just a monkey runner ;-)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ah but a monkey with the required device :)
<sergiusens> lol
 * jdstrand doesn't think sergiusens is monkey at all btw :)
 * sergiusens is not sensitive
<sergiusens> :-)
<annerajb> ogra_, when i get home i am going to flash the ubuntu recovery because that may have something to do with why my device going into a reboot loop (with ubuntu recovery it just crashed)
<ogra_> annerajb, ok
<annerajb> and take a look at the script change see it has no syntax error. apart from that i am really out of ideas -_- apart from commenting kernel_reboot lol
<ogra_> well, if it fails before the sleep all i can imagine is a typo
<annerajb> i hope so.
<ogra_> it worked before ...
<annerajb> i say that so many times working with code lol.
<annerajb> it worked (insert time here )ago.
<ogra_> except that nothing changed in other code apart from the touch script
<cyphermox> awe: your ofono ril patch cleanup branch isn't filed for merge... lp:~awe/ubuntu/saucy/ofono/rilmodem-patch-cleanup
<cyphermox> is that expected?
<cyphermox> I already have the -dbg one approved and applied locally
<awe> cyphermox, yea...my conscience got the better of me, and I decided to do some quick sanity check testing on maguro before proposing
<awe> ;)
<awe> building now, should propose the MR shortly
<mamenyaka> guys, unity8.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986119/
<cyphermox> btw you don't need a .PHONY for the dh overrides
<awe> cyphermox, OK... I got that from sergiusens
<ogra_> ricmm, or sergiusens ... does any of you have an idea why even though everything on the device runs (SF is up, all processes seem to run fine) the session comes up with a grey/black screen ? mamenyaka cant get his device to work and i'm out of ideas ...
<awe> cyphermox, per https://wiki.debian.org/DebugPackage
<sergiusens> awe: cyphermox I got that from the debian wiki :-)
<awe> sergiusens, you're a bit slow today
<awe> ^^
<sergiusens> ogra_: hybris calls missing mappings perhaps :-)
<sergiusens> awe: yeah I saw after :-P
<ogra_> hmm
<sergiusens> ogra_: a quick test is to run test-(the gl ones)
<ogra_> they work
<ogra_> mamenyaka, ^^^ right ?
<cyphermox> sergiusens: right. I suspect it was just a force of habit addition ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_: is an upstart job blocking unity from launching?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i see it in the processlist
<ogra_> in fact the whole session is up
<ogra_> powerd/powerbutton seems to work
<sergiusens> ogra_: so, I see something similar on manta for sidestage apps... but I am not focusing time into that
<ogra_> yeah, understood
<ricmm> ogra_: grey in full? or does he see something at all coming on the screen
<sergiusens> ogra_: still... I can't think of anything
<sergiusens> ogra_: take a screenshot!
<sergiusens> for real
<davmor2> ogra_: on the lastest flash if you open the terminal app is it just grey for you?
<mamenyaka> sorry
<ogra_> ricmm, powerd seems to switch backlight on and off ...
<ricmm> mamenyaka: sounds like permissions problems
<ricmm> mamenyaka: can you try to run unity8 as root
<mamenyaka> okay
<ricmm> or the glesv2 example
<mamenyaka> that runs well
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, mamenyaka would have to :) i'm not sitting on hs lap
<sergiusens> ricmm: the example works
<sergiusens> ogra_: lol
<ricmm> what does well mean?
<ricmm> run unity8 as root
<ricmm> its failing to find an eglconfig
<ricmm> that usually means permission issues
<mamenyaka> hah
<mamenyaka> would you believe that
<mamenyaka> it works now
 * ogra_ does belive ricmm 
<ogra_> blindly sometimes :)
<mamenyaka> but could I run unity8 not as root?
<ricmm> mamenyaka: strace unity8 as phablet user then and figure out where the EACCES are
<mamenyaka> I mean I have root@ubuntu
<ricmm> and sort that with correct udev rules
<ricmm> ogra can shed more light on how to setup udev rules for your device
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah but you also believe in farther christmas elves and unicorns so you're not setting the level high
<ogra_> (we already set everything with graphics group to 0666, i had hoped that was enough)
<mamenyaka> so, should I set everything to 0666?
<ricmm> mamenyaka: no, you need to strace the failing unity8
<ogra_> davmor2, i deny the elves ... but cant deny the unicorns
<ricmm> and find out what devices are failing to open
<ricmm> so that you can tune the permissions for them in the rules
<awe> ogra_, what about ogres?
<mamenyaka> where do I get strace from?
<ricmm> apt-get
<mamenyaka> and where does apt-get get it from?
<ogra_> awe, ogres on unicorns, yes, indeed
<ricmm> mamenyaka: what do you mean?
<ricmm> # apt-get install strace
<ricmm> on device
<ricmm> from the network
<davmor2> ogra_: no ogres on dragons chasing elves on unicorns ;)
<ricmm> provision it your network setup with phablet-deploy-networking from phablet-tools
<ogra_> nope, no elves
<davmor2> man all this talk of 666 now I can't get the omen music out of my head
<mamenyaka> of course from the netwrok, I was suggesting I have no network connection
<ricmm> no network because of no driver? or because you dont have the UI to set it up
<ricmm> if its the later, provision the config with the tools
<mamenyaka> the wifi was always broken
<ricmm> otherwise fetch the .deb from launchpad and push it to device
<mamenyaka> fetching it is
<ogra_> davmor2, awe https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/BGmg11iYfZ4iBVhVF-jYTLZSYVjwzTin930rWl1suLQ=w155-h207-p-no
<awe> ogra_, thanks for ruining my afternoon... hopefully will erase that from my brain before dinner
<ogra_> haha
 * awe prefers rabbit flesh
<mamenyaka> is this the one? strace_4.8-1ubuntu2_armhf.deb
<awe> cyphermox, testing looks good, will propose MR
<awe> cyphermox, do you want me to remove the .PHONY?
<awe> or should I leave per the debian wiki?
<awe> or is the debian wiki wrong
<ogra_> mamenyaka, yeah
 * awe is full of questions this afternoon
<mamenyaka> okay, I have strace
<mamenyaka> now how do I run it as phablet?
<ogra_> sudo -u phablet -i
<mamenyaka> oh my god, what should I do with all the output?
<mzanetti> awe: cool, thanks
<ogra_> mamenyaka, strace -o all_the_output.log <path to spp>
<mamenyaka> path to spp?
<mamenyaka> I did strace unity8 > /home/phablet/log
<awe> mamenyaka, also a good idea would be to read the manpage;  strace has all kinds of control for limiting which system calls are output
<mamenyaka> yes, even the manpage has a lot of that
<mamenyaka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986228/
<ogra_> mamenyaka, *app
<ogra_> open("/dev/ump", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE)    = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<ogra_> there is your prob
<mamenyaka> great!
<mamenyaka> bu
<mamenyaka> ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="ump", OWNER="system", GROUP="graphics", MODE="0666"
<ogra_> well, check the real file
<mamenyaka> what real file?
<ogra_> open("/dev/ump", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE)    = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<ogra_> the file it tries to open indeed :)
<mamenyaka> ls -l ump
<mamenyaka> crw------- 1 root root 243, 0 Aug 14 20:39 ump
<ogra_> see
<mamenyaka> I see
<mamenyaka> so do I add an udev rule for /dev/ump?
<ogra_> so why isnt that 666 ? is your udev rule not processed ?
<mamenyaka> it's not /dev/ump
<mamenyaka> it's simply ump
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> you mean it doesnt live in /dev ?
<ogra_> udevadm test
<ogra_> try that
<ogra_> and see if it shows any errors
<mamenyaka> syspath parameter missing
<ogra_> thats fine
<ogra_> i mean the rules it processes
<mamenyaka> nothing else
<mamenyaka> just some info
<mamenyaka> is it a problem if I have more than one  ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="ump", OWNER="system", GROUP="graphics", MODE="0666" in the file?
<ogra_> the last one would apply
<mamenyaka> then it's okay
<ogra_> iirc
<ogra_> but you should only have one, delete one
<mamenyaka> okay, and if there are similar ones, only with different GROUP?
<ogra_> do the other permissions in dev look like the rule was processed ?
<mamenyaka> not really
<mamenyaka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986270/
<ogra_> no, not at all
<mamenyaka> how can I check the device name it is expecting?
<ogra_> how is your udev rules file called
<mamenyaka> n8000
<mamenyaka> 70-n8000.rule
<mamenyaka> s
<mamenyaka> you get it
<ogra_> getprop ro.product.device
<mamenyaka> empty?
<ogra_> grep ^ro.product.device= /system/build.prop
<mamenyaka> no, it's okay
<mamenyaka> wrong shell
<ogra_> ah
<mamenyaka> GT-N8000
<ogra_> aha
<mamenyaka> so is this it?
<ogra_> yes
<mamenyaka> oh well
<mamenyaka> I better kill myself
<ogra_> 70-GT-N8000.rules
<ogra_> thats what you want
<mamenyaka> rebooting
<mamenyaka> thank you for letting me waste most of your precious time
<mamenyaka> it is now working
<mamenyaka> damn, I feel silly
<ogra_> awesome
<mamenyaka> still, font issues, guess I have some other things to do
<mamenyaka> isn't there a fix for that?
<mamenyaka> I mean apart from reverting the kernel and drivers
<ogra_> what exactly, you need to be more specific
<mamenyaka> well, it's a known problem for some samsung devices
<ogra_> (fonts to big, upside down, all greek etc)
<mamenyaka> font is all messed up
<mamenyaka> all greek if you wish
<mamenyaka> it's misdisplayed
<ogra_> ah, yeah, on the galaxy S2 that was solved by going to an older mali driver
<mamenyaka> yes, that I want to avoid
<ogra_> but then, you dont use mali
<mamenyaka> because the older driver just needs libandroid and some many other crap
<ogra_> it is definitely the driver though
<mamenyaka> there was I think Ricardo Mendosa researching it
<mamenyaka> that we need more memory to allocate
<mamenyaka> but never got to the end of it
<mamenyaka> could you please ask him?
<ogra_> well, you talked to him above :)
<mamenyaka> oh great
<ogra_> (he is ricmm ... )
<mamenyaka> ricmm, can you give me all your knowledge about fixing the font issue with samsung?
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> in a can
<mamenyaka> thank you really much for helping me all the time
<ogra_> np
<ricmm> mamenyaka: whats the font issue with samsung?
<mamenyaka> the font misdisplaying
<ricmm> shows fine on my samsung galaxy nexus
<mamenyaka> it's like unreadable
<ricmm> what device is it
<mamenyaka> okay, samsung note 10.1
<mamenyaka> or s2
<ricmm> 8000 ?
<mamenyaka> yes
<ricmm> n8000
<mamenyaka> I know about reverting to the odler drivers
<mamenyaka> but long ago we emailed about increasing some mem allocation
<ogra_> mamenyaka, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/phablet/i9100/img.pngsimilar to that ?
<mamenyaka> exactly
<ricmm> well n8000 uses mali
<ricmm> I'd say just go with ogra's solution
<ogra_> ricmm, oh ? it has a pvrsrv device
<mamenyaka> I did it once for te unflipped, but it needed libandroid.so and other crap
<ogra_> if it is indeed mali i guess the rollback is the only solution atm
<ricmm> for the 10.1 N8000 it is a malii 400
<ricmm> trying to find the thread
<ricmm> mamenyaka: where was this email discussion?
<mamenyaka> I am searching for it
<mamenyaka> maybe I private mailed you
<mamenyaka> after I got the hint
<ricmm> I found the email
<mamenyaka> great!
<ricmm> mamenyaka: can you try running unity8 with QML_DISABLE_DISTANCEFIELD=1
<mamenyaka> how exactly?
<ricmm> # QML_DISABLE_DISTANCEFIELD=1 unity8
<mamenyaka> how do I kill of the other unity?
<mamenyaka> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<mamenyaka> think I got it
<mamenyaka> issue remains
<ricmm> then I dont really know, short of reverting to an old driver
<mamenyaka> wait
<mamenyaka> if I kill unity8, is it enough?
<ogra_> edit /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8.conf
<ricmm> what issue remains, the text garbage?
<ricmm> or unity8 running
<ricmm> $ stop unity8
<ogra_> add:
<ricmm> will stop the shell
<ogra_> env QML_DISABLE_DISTANCEFIELD=1
<ogra_> right under the respawn
<ogra_> then just reboot
<mamenyaka> stop doesn't work
<ogra_> stop only works as phablet user
<mamenyaka> great
<ogra_> anyway, just edit the file and see
<mamenyaka> how does this vi work?
<mamenyaka> okay, got it
<mamenyaka> oh now what, stuck at bootlogo
<mamenyaka> this is repeating in logcat: I/ServiceManager( 1727): Waiting for service SurfaceFlinger...
<mamenyaka> I/ServiceManager( 2087): Waiting for service sensorservice...
<ogra_> heh
<mamenyaka> if I reinstall it will work
<ogra_> you want the fixed powerd that wa uploaded today
<mamenyaka> oh
<ogra_> just add an "and android" to the end of the start on line in /etc/init/powerd.conf
<ogra_> and it should work on next boot
<click_> hey guys, have some questions as far as porting
<mamenyaka> so "start on started dbus and android"
<mamenyaka> ?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> that will make it wait until after the container is up
<mamenyaka> still stuck
<mamenyaka> okay
<mamenyaka> I wait
<ogra_> currently it tries to access the sensorservice before it is up
<mamenyaka> oh, should I have that patch?
<mamenyaka> with the sensors
<ogra_> no, the above change was the patch
<ogra_> you wait for the android event
<click_> bassicly i fallowed the port system using this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908008
<click_> however it still boots into cm 10.1
<mamenyaka> ogra_, 3 min uptime
<mamenyaka> still nothing
<mamenyaka> but when I fresh install ,everything just works
<ogra_> well, there is another hack you can do
<mamenyaka> reinstall?
<ogra_> cp /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/init.rc /var/lib/lxc/android/overrides/
<ogra_> now edit /var/lib/lxc/android/overrides/init.rc ... look for sensorservice
<ogra_> and change it from "class late_start" to "class main"
<ogra_> then reboot and see
<mamenyaka> this is one messed up device
<mamenyaka> nothing
<mamenyaka> I mean, same thing, stuck on bootlogo
<ogra_> even with the sensorservice moved ?
<mamenyaka> copied?
<ogra_> and edited
<mamenyaka> yes
<mamenyaka> triple checked
<mamenyaka> # cat /var/lib/lxc/android/overrides/init.rc
<mamenyaka> service sensorservice /system/bin/sensorservice
<mamenyaka>     class main
<mamenyaka>     user system
<ogra_> yeah, thats fine
<ogra_> then i'm out of ideas
<mamenyaka> cat /etc/init/powerd.conf
<mamenyaka> author "Michael Frey <michael.frey@canonical.com>"
<mamenyaka> start on started dbus and android
<mamenyaka> well, I will reinstall quickly and edit the QML thing
<ogra_> yes
<firejim> greetings
<firejim> i would like to know if anyone has been working Ubuntu on P5110
<mamenyaka> should I downloaded latest saucy or is the current ok?
<mamenyaka> aug08
<mamenyaka> okay, wrong question, current updated
 * ogra_ goes for dinner ...
<houseofbean> I've got Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 4, and I'm thinking about putting the port on my tf101.
<firejim> Ubuntu touch its a preview, do we know when the official release will be out?
<cyphermox> awe: did you propose the merge?
<awe> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~awe/ubuntu/saucy/ofono/rilmodem-patch-cleanup/+merge/180239
<pmcgowan> ivanka, is that you?
<ivanka> pmcgowan, it is
<ivanka> but train is arriving so am about to go :-)
<pmcgowan> oh too bad
<ivanka> pmcgowan, you good?
<pmcgowan> sure
<pmcgowan> ivanka, hope you're enjoying your new gig
<mamenyaka> god bless my 300 KB/sec download speed
<ivanka> pmcgowan, I am, thank you. :-)
<pmcgowan> ivanka, well we miss you
<ivanka> pmcgowan, miss you all, of course
<ivanka> hehe
<ivanka> pmcgowan, thank you
<pmcgowan> ivanka, things moving along quite well, should have something good for oct
<ivanka> pmcgowan, excellent! I do keep an eye
<ivanka> pmcgowan, got to get off the train now - take care and speak soon. All the best!
<pmcgowan> ivanka, you too, stop by the channel again!
<ivanka> pmcgowan, if my computer is on, I am signed in
<ivanka> pmcgowan, see you round!
<mfisch> mterry: does seb128 know about account services backing some settings?
<mterry> mfisch, he better
<mterry> mfisch, i.e. yes
<mamenyaka> ogra_, you gotta be kidding me!!!! it works, font issue gone!
<mamenyaka> ricmm, font issue fixed!
<mamenyaka> ogra_, ricmm noooo, after a little it's getting messed up again
<mamenyaka> can you please look at this why wifi is failing to connect? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986581/
<mamenyaka> [  132.702546] c1 connect failed event=0 e->status 1 e->reason 0
<mamenyaka> [  132.702629] c1 CFG80211-INFO2) wl_bss_connect_done : Report connect result - connection failed
<rickspencer3> mhall119, is there somewhere I can get a definitive pattern for how to put a flickable in a column and have it and it's contents sized properly?
<rickspencer3> I feel like I flail around with anchoring and height and stuff every time
<ricmm> mamenyaka: what fixed it, my DISTANCEFIELD thing?
<mamenyaka> yes
<ricmm> and then after a while it breaks
<ricmm> thats weird as hell :)
<mamenyaka> but anomalies appear as I use it
<ricmm> but it suggests memory exhaustion of some sort
<mamenyaka> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/130814/screenshot_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.png
<mamenyaka> the word phone
<mamenyaka> the keyboard
<cyphermox> awe: done
<awe> thanks dude!
<mamenyaka> ricmm, could you please check out the wifi issue I am having?
<ricmm> sorry, cant really do so right now
<ricmm> on a deadline
<ricmm> mamenyaka: but send me an email with the info and I'll take a look at it later
<mamenyaka> ricmm, email address?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I don't think so, not in the Ubuntu SDK documentation anyway, there might be something for generic QtQuick
<mamenyaka> thank you so much
<rickspencer3> mhall119, hmmm, there must be a pattern for it somewhere
<rickspencer3> I'll find it somewhere ;)
<ricmm> mamenyaka: ricmm@canonical.com
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I only recently figured out the right way to use Flickables and Pages together to make the Header disappear
<mhall119> we could definitely use some code-design guides
<rickspencer3> that's some cool stuff
<mhall119> rickspencer3: if you put your Flickable/Column question into AskUbuntu, we could use it for the Cookbooks on developer.ubuntu.com when it gets a good answer
<mhall119> (hint, hint)
<rickspencer3> :)
<mhall119> since those are pretty much our code-design documents at the moment
<SrPx> Hello, is ubuntu-touch a completely different OS or does it run everything you can run on ubuntu itself?
<mhall119> SrPx: it's the same Ubuntu core
<mhall119>  but not all Ubuntu apps will run on it, because it doesn't use the X11 display server or because they just aren't designed for small screens and touch input
<mhall119> but all of the Ubuntu Touch apps will be capable of running on Ubuntu Desktop
<mhall119> so, going forward, new apps should be able to run on both
<mhall119> and old apps that are ported/upgraded to the new toolkits will too
<nik90> rickspencer3: thinking of app for the showdown :P ?
<rickspencer3> nik90, schmaybe
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> I "might" be working on a calorie lookup tool
<SrPx> mhall119: so I mean, can I run gcc, git, ghc, node.js etc etc on it?
<nik90> rickspencer3: hehe
<nik90> rickspencer3: if you are, pls add you app at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AppShowdownList
<rickspencer3> nik90, will do
<nik90> rickspencer3: that's where I am tracking the apps being developed for the showdown.
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> about to head out though
<nik90> okay
<nik90> mhall119: did you know we have a new app called saucybacon :)
<rickspencer3> I met a Ubuntu user at the deli during lunch yesterday, going to go get a drink with him in a bit :)
<rickspencer3> good times
<nik90> rickspencer3: enjoy
<mhall119> SrPx: I haven't tried most of those, but I believe so.  I can (and have) run bzr and gcc on it
<mhall119> nik90: yeah, the guy who posted it on Reddit was in here, last night I think
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I love wearing my Ubuntu shirts in public, regularly get approached by strangers about it
<rickspencer3> yeah
<mhall119> my wife hates it though :)
<mhall119> kinda spoils date nights
<rickspencer3> I had my goobuntu shirt, that gets a lot of questions
<balloons> mhall119, haha
<balloons> I make my wife wear a ubuntu shirt too.. date night saved!
<balloons> :-p
<mhall119> speaking of, I need to report a wishlist bug she pointed out using the phone today
<sander^home> Will there be a docking station for ubuntu edge? with bluetooth/usb/hdmi/power
<balloons> ping boiko
<boiko> balloons: pong
<balloons> boiko, it seems like calculator no longer lets me use the plus/minus key on the first number
<balloons> boiko, I believe it has to do with this merge: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1210873
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1210873 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Need to enter an operand before using an operator" [Medium,Fix committed]
<boiko> balloons: yes, I was discussing this with the developer, but someone else ended up approving the change
<balloons> boiko, :-( Well the autopilot tests agree, and started failing this morning
<balloons> shall we back it out?
<boiko> balloons: either that or open a bug to track the issue
<boiko> balloons: btw, I need to get the autopilot tests enabled for the calculator-app CI and autolanding ASAP
<balloons> boiko, I'm opening a bug either way. .I have a small fix to the tests I wanted to make
<annerajb> ogra_,  can you send me the diff again i lost the change
<boiko> fginther: would it be possible to enable autopilot for ubuntu-calculator-app CI and autolanding?
<fginther> boiko, sure I'll give it a test first
<boiko> fginther: thanks! :)
<balloons> fginther, boiko
<balloons> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/345/
<fginther> beat me to it
<boiko> balloons: so, tomorrow I have a meeting with the calc guys, I will talk about this problem (and ask the other guys to be more careful when reviewing MRs)
<boiko> balloons: fginther: thanks
<balloons> boiko, it seems to be reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1210082
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1210082 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Change of sign operation only works from the second operand onwards" [Low,In progress]
<boiko> balloons: but that I think is for that +/- button, isn't it? not for pressing the + or the - buttons, but anyway, this will be fixed tomorrow
<balloons> boiko, either way, ok.. thanks :-)
<balloons> boiko, have a review if you wouldn't mind tonight.. one line change https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix-swipe/+merge/180260
<boiko> balloons: ok, it looks good, I will just wait for CI to run
<balloons> boiko, fginther the negative operand bug and the swipe bug fail on the run :-)
<boiko> balloons: so, on your MR the mediumtests didn't run, was that expected?
<fginther> balloons, was that a good thing?
<balloons> boiko, yes, expected because it's not turned on.
<balloons> fginther, well a good thing because that's all that failed was the known issue
<boiko> balloons: ok, approved then
<balloons> boiko, the trouble is we can't enable them now that they are broken.. but had we had them enabled, we wouldn't have pushed in the broken tests and code :-(
<boiko> balloons: nah, just enable them, they guys will have to fix the bug before merging any new code ;)
<boiko> balloons: or better, wait until tomorrow, I will bring that up in the meeting and after that we enable it
<slangasek> awe, cyphermox: so I have been finding this week that Ubuntu Touch is utterly unwilling to roam internationally for me automatically, and I can't select a network manually to connect to it.  Aside from updating my phone (which I haven't done in a bit, bug #1210347), is there anything else that you'd like me to do testing-wise while I still *am* roaming internationally? :)
<ubot5> bug 1210347 in system-image (Ubuntu Saucy) "timeout updating from 20130800 to 20130810" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210347
<awe> slangasek, roam mobile-data wise?
<awe> slangasek, 0800 is pretty old in touch terms
<slangasek> awe: voice
<awe> slangasek, can you bite the bullet and do a fresh install instead of update?
<slangasek> awe: made a lot of ofono progress, have you? :)  Ok, I'll update and see if that resolves anything
<awe> slangasek, my code's being pulled from the archive now finally
<awe> ;)
<awe> and although the -dbg package is currently broken, it will be fixed shortly
<awe> slangasek, once you update, can you please open a bug for this?
<awe> slangasek, we have others canonical folks that are always roaming
<awe> so I know it works
<awe> the ofono scripts are super useful for helping to diagnose such problems as well
<awe> 'specially 'list-modems'
<slangasek> yes, I can
<awe> you can view the current NetworkRegistration properties which should tell you whether you're registered at all
<awe> slangasek, great
<awe> slangasek, how much longer will you be 'a roaming'?  ;)
<slangasek> awe: until Sunday
<slangasek> after that, I can try to "roam" with foreign SIMs that won't actually work in the US :)
<awe> haha
<awe> ok.  i'm around tomorrow, but off on fri, so if you enter a bug, i'll make sure to take a look tomorrow and maybe we can work on the bug some more
<slangasek> awe: ok, sounds good :)
<awe> slangasek, have you considered signal strength coverage where you're at?
<awe> just curious... signal str also should be available via list-modems
<awe> anyhow, just grab the output from 'list-modems', and that'll be a good place to start
<slangasek> awe: it's been a consistent problem when my other phone (android, local SIM) has a connection just fine
<awe> which phone?  mako?
<awe> slangasek, hey... I had to ask
<slangasek> awe: oh, hahaha.  I still have ofono disabled with an upstart override since the last bug I was having. :P
 * awe has so many menu choices for what to say next floating across his retinas
<slangasek> awe: sorry to waste your time ;)
<awe> no worries...  you've helped me out many times in the past
<awe> but it definitely made me laugh
<awe> reminds me of one of the first things i ever learned while working on network protocols
<awe> "is it plugged in"
<awe> ;)
 * slangasek grins
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-15
<RobbyF> I found rotation in terminal can be painfully slow
<cjohnston> +1
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> how is the ubuntu phone system coming along?
<bkerensa> What is being used to currently do Ubuntu Touch image builds?
<freeflying> dholbach: can I adb remount && adb shell then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade to keep the phone updated?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> freeflying, for the time being I think so, but I'm not sure how that's going to work with the image-based updates
<freeflying> dholbach: thanks :)
<ogra_> it isnt, apt is disabled on them
<ogra_> but there is a developer mode that enables apt (which is a permanent change though, image updates will be disabled then)
<freeflying> ogra_: can I update through system-settings now
<ogra_> i'm not sure how far that is already
<ogra_> (and i'm personally not running system images yet)
<freeflying> uhmm
<ogra_> you can definitely upgrade them from commandline
<freeflying> by using the builtin terminal or via adb shell, guess they're the same approach
<ogra_> yeah
<freeflying> which command shall I run, btw
<ogra_> https://www.stgraber.org/2013/07/20/introducing-the-ubuntu-touch-image-based-upgrader/
<freeflying> thanks
<ogra_> though thats not the default yet (as you can see
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> with the default you need to regulary re-flash (all data in the homedir is persistent and kept over re-flashes)
<ogra_> if you want to be on the safe side ...
<ogra_> or use apt if you are brave ... but there is always the risk that you mess it up (parts of some libs live in android and are not packaged, changes to them require both sides to be upgraded)
<freeflying> it'll be fine, I use it for fun, not for daily using
<freeflying> ogra_: I did use apt over the past couple of days, so far its running ok
<ogra_> yeah, for daily usage the regular re-flash would be the only safe thing ... if you can bear that it might break use apt :)
<ogra_> watch out for libhybris and platform-api
<ogra_> if either of them is in the upgrade you most likely want to flash an update
<freeflying> trying with system-image-cli now
<Mirv> ogra_: hi. I wonder if (in absence of didrocks and seb128) you as a core dev could approve tvoss' packaging change so that I could publish it? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5987618/
<seb128> Mirv, +1
<Mirv> seb128: shouldn't you be having holiday as well? :) thanks
<ogra_> Mirv, looks fine
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> (i assume this has been testbuilt before ?)
<Mirv> ogra_: yes, it's via the normal cu2d system, so built and tests run, we just have a deal that a core dev must +1 in case of packaging changes
<ogra_> ah, k
<Mirv> now just France and many other places have holiday today
<ogra_> right, well, just go ahead
<Mirv> did so, that unblocks well actually everything probably (platform, sdk, unity, apps) that was waiting
<Mirv> well apps and unity have another run ongoing, but possibly after that
<Mirv> unity8 has some test failures since yesterday evening, have to look at those / file bugs
<seb128> Mirv, yeah, I'm going to be off soon, I was just doing some email/IRC checking in the morning
<juliankreuz> hello
<juliankreuz> could i ask if i install ubuntu touch preview does it wip internal storage parition?
<juliankreuz> *wipe sorry typo
<popey> juliankreuz: it wipes the device
<ev> popey: you cannot reproduce the whoopsie 100% CPU bug now, correct?
<popey> ev: i tend to flash my phone daily, just about to flash it now, will let you know.
<ev> popey: cheers
<juliankreuz> ok thank you
<ev> if you can reproduce it, there's a version of whoopsie on its way into the archive (0.2.22) that has an option I'd like you to test.
<ev> just as a heads up :)
<popey> ok
<ogra_> i just released 14.1 as current btw
<popey> ☻
<popey> just as I'm flashing --pending ☻
<ogra_> (since there was one failure less)
<popey> (which is 14.1) ☻
<ogra_> well, yeah :)
<juliankreuz> hi, also could i ask if there's any plans on bringing Ubuntu Touch Preview on Flo?
<popey> Flo? is that the new nexus 7?
<juliankreuz> yes
<popey> we dont plan to, but anyone in the community could go ahead and port it
<popey> we don't have any devices in the company making it hard ☻
<juliankreuz> ok, thanks for the answer. :)
<nhaines> So the good news is that I finally decided to try phablet-flash ubuntu-system to my Galaxy Nexus.
<nhaines> It even installed properly!  The bad news is that there's no display now.
<popey> ev: seems okay so far, been running for a while with autopilot tests running, rebooted a couple of times, no whoopsie
<ev> whoop
<popey> sie
<ev> I'm assuming you mean no 100% CPU from whoopsie, rather than whoopsie just not being there
<popey> correct
<ev> yay
<popey> whoopsie  1544  0.0  0.1  49864  3668 ?        Ssl  08:15   0:00 whoopsie
<popey> whoopsie there, but not eating silicon
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Lion Day! :-D
<Mirv> popey: ha, you! you must know who could breath life into a QA machine that seems to have gone down?
<ev> if anyone else is still having trouble with whoopsie (hi plars), do let me know. I've got some things I'd like you to try.
<Mirv> I'm having hard time thinking of someone who would be awake and not on holiday due to the Assumption of Mary day (which I googled up) a lot of Europe is having
<popey> Mirv: which machine, which datacentre?
<Mirv> popey: QA lab intel machine, now I've progressed in finding people to the extent that it's just about guesswork on which machine to powercycle :)
<popey> ah ok
<tmoenicke_> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tmoenicke_: pong
<Mirv> ok now we'd probably need someone physically around the machine, even powercycling does not seem to help
<murgero> Hey guys!
<murgero> Who here is amazing with porting Ubuntu Touch?
<davmor2> ogra_: you poop glitter?  Now I'm really concerned about your well being :D
<ogra_> hahaha
<davmor2> ogra_: you really need to stop eating glitter for a start off, it's not good for you honest :)
<ogra_> davmor2, no, no ... i *produce* glitter from munching phones indeed :)
<davmor2> ogra_: that's even less healthy there are toxic substances and all sorts in phones.  You just stay exactly where you are till the nice men in white coats with the rear fastening jacket arrive ;)
<brendand> is there any good guide to how to install cwm to a nexus 7? i somehow seem to have zapped the recovery image on mine
<brendand> when i run adb reboot recovery i end up with a dead android
<ogra_> hehe
<ogra_> brendand, you can just manually flash a new recovery in fastboot mode
<ogra_> adb reboot-bootloader ...
<ogra_> wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130815/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img
 * popey stabs ueventd
<ogra_> sudo fastboot flash recovery /path/to/downloaded/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img
<ogra_> and then boot into recovery
<davmor2> popey: don't stab the messenger bah-dum-tish
<popey> Don't quit the day job, comedy-dave
<nhaines> Is there any known issue with the maguro image upgrades?
<davmor2> popey: Thanks to quote Milton Jones that joke doesn't normally work :)
<davmor2> popey: it looks to me like people are hating things that end in d more than they ever did with apps that start with p and end in audio :)
<Hashtag> Can anyone one tell me where i can find a bug list for the Nexus devices? Thanks
<nhaines> ivanka: beautiful design work on the phone.  :)
<ivanka> nhaines, there is a whole team working on it: http://design.canonical.com/team/
<ogra_> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5988662/ ...
<ogra_> to compare two dashboard results easily
<asac> ogra_: whats the build id?
<asac> oh got it
<ogra_> ./get-utah-results.sh 20130814.1 20130815
<ogra_> thats how i call it here
<asac> well i needed to use the number from the URL
<asac> 3526
<asac> and 3536
<ogra_> the columns with the id at the top show the error count ... the rest should be self explanatory
<ogra_> why ?
<asac> the dates didnt do
<ogra_> it picks them from the dashboard
<asac> just returned saying they are not good
<asac> sh Development/ubuntu/dashboard.sh 20130815 20130814
<asac> dashboard.sh <old build id> <new build id>
<ogra_> what dates did you give ?
<asac> sh Development/ubuntu/dashboard.sh 3526 3536
<asac> works
<asac> well not really :)
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> new id needs to be last (as the error message says)
<asac> aha :)
<asac> well, i thought comparing wouldnt matter :)
<asac> just a diff i thought
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> its more :)
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<asac> !!11!!	0		0		default
<ubot5> asac: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ogra_> it compares the test results line by line
<asac> what does !!11!! mean? isnt good?
<ogra_> see the elgend at the bottom :)
<ogra_> *legend
<asac> oh now i see :)
<ogra_> that means you should take a closer look
<asac> i didnt get that you display for all builds :)
<ShapeShifter499> on ubuntu desktop the current stable 13.04 is code named Raring, what would the current version of Ubuntu Touch be called and what would be it's version number?
<ogra_> total changed ... cant really automatically compare then
<asac> ogra_: ignore... :)
<asac> big brain farth here
<ogra_> well, just run it if all tests are done and as long as there is no red we didnt regress
<asac> ogra_: would be good to also see if a test that is in A is not in B?
<asac> e.g. not yet or failed to run
<asac> like marking the line red
<asac> or something else nice
<ogra_> that would show as !!nn!! again
<ogra_> since the total was zero last run
<asac> ogra_: nice: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3536/default/265277/
<ShapeShifter499> anyone?
<asac> :)
<asac> systemsettle has landed
<asac> so at that point there is nothing looping at least
<ogra_> it still needs 3 runs ... intresting
<asac> well we shoot for 99.25 idle average
<asac> thats pretty high bar
<asac> i thought i would have reduce it slightly
<ogra_> ShapeShifter499, there is only a development version
<ogra_> (of ubuntu touch)
<ogra_> ShapeShifter499, Ubuntu Touch will have its first release with 13.10 ... which has the development codename "saucy"
<asac> maguro also needed 3 runs
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3535/default/265363/
<asac> e.g. 3 minutes
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> 3 minutes ?!?
<ShapeShifter499> ogra_, that is what I meant, thank you
<ogra_> wasnt it 10sec per loop ?
<asac> one run is vmstat 6 10
<asac> 6 repeats with 10 seconds
<ogra_> ah, k
<asac> then it calcs the average after throwing first sample away
<asac> and sees if that average is better than 99.25
 * ogra_ knew there were 10sec in the equation somewhere 
<asac> 10 runs a 6 secs :)
<asac> and we wait for at most 10 of those 1 minute runes
<asac> ogra_: if we dont succeed at all to settle we will see tops dumbed from after each run
<asac> dumped
<asac> maybe i should just always dump them even if it succeeds
<ogra_> if we dont settle at all we need to fail and reboot the device
<ogra_> (and set a reboot counter, so it fully fails after a certain amount of reboots)
<asac> ogra_: atm not... but if it fails i will ignore all the other failures
<asac> because it doesnt really make sense to investigate those
<ogra_> right, but having a reboot and fail count would help to see if its a race
<asac> so it helps us not hunting down autopilot failures due to noisy system (which was claimed a few times during this week)
<ogra_> i.e. if it passes after the reboot we found a race
<asac> ogra_: oh ... well, we reboot before every autopilot ... and we will run it on every boot
<asac> so you will get that
<ogra_> err, i was told we dont reboot
<ogra_> at all
<asac> it will initially just not be nicely visualized (might even already happen ... check the autopilot runs)
<asac> ogra_: we dont reflash
<asac> but we seem to reboot
<ogra_> hmm, i thought plars said we dont
<asac> well, i thought we rebooted 2 or three times
<asac> not every test
<asac> e.g. after default,sk,securit, but not after each autopilot
<asac> but i was told its really on every test
<asac> *shrug*
<asac> ogra_: i guess you should be able to find the bootlog in jenkins to confirm
<ogra_> ah, well
<asac> anyway... agreed is that it gets run before every test
<asac> and i was told we reboot before every test
<asac> so we get what we want :)
<ogra_> well, in any case looking at my script output it seems like 0815 is publishing worthy
<asac> all tests ran?
<asac> ogra_: successfully tested?
<ogra_> according to the script output it improved :)
<ogra_> termial app passes one more
<ogra_> adn default has a new test (your load thingie)
<asac> ogra_: +1
<asac> have you tested locally?
<ogra_> yes, maguro seems fine
<ogra_> ... and released
<asac> plars: doanac`: so lets really run this before AND AFTER each test...
<asac> if we reboot we won't see left over runaway processes after the test otherwise
<asac> and i am currently seeing unity8 going crazy not after boot, but just after very light use
<asac> so the after will bring us such bad issues
<asac> ogra_: this tool is so nice ... can you also make it produce nice data that i can put in a spreadsheet to make nice drawings over time :)?
<asac> lol
<ogra_> sure, we can make it produce pie charts with candy and the like :P
<asac> ogra_: can we maybe not use yellow and !! if we grew tests and those are still perfect? :)
<asac> i guess green with a (+)
<ogra_> (i can indeed improve it further to get long term data for a curve etc)
<asac> or something would better reflect what happened with default
<ogra_> sure, i can change that
<ikillcypher> Hello
<asac> well not important... i just have to learn what it means
<asac> but ... i think everything that is green should be green here as well :)
<ogra_> it is just that i tink we really should check manually if new tests are added
<asac> and rather put NEW/FIXED/ etc.
<ogra_> since even if the failure count didnt change it might be that suddenly you have different failures
<asac> to annotate if we went green just now
<ogra_> so manual check is needed
<asac> or a NEW test was added
<asac> ok
<asac> well.. we should fail if there are less tests i agree
<asac> adding new tests i like :)
<ogra_> and i want to keep the output as simple as possible so you can easily see the improvements/regressions
<asac> yeah right
<asac> so scratch the thing about the all green
<asac> just think how to best annote what changes
<asac> you could just use NEW etc. and add a column to the left
<ogra_> if we want more colums and/or more functions i would rather write another tool for that
<asac> where you put those
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> this one is rather single purpose to make it easier to see at a glance if we got better
<asac> well whatever, what i have now is good :)
<asac> i can probably change it too  ;)
<asac> so better work on more useful stuff for now
<ogra_> it can surely grow in all directions or get new friends in a bzr tree :)
<asac> maybe later we can think about long term data, but i hope utah is not loosing anything so we can do that anytime (not now)
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> gema_: whats the retention policy for the data we see on dashboard?
<ogra_> after all ist justr a screen scraper for the dashboard
<asac> will that get wiped after a month or so?
<gema_> asac: right now we dont remove stuff
<gema_> asac: we are considering removing for old releases, though
<asac> gema_: how much storage do we have/use right now for the jenkins data?
<asac> gema_: also, i assume we dont do backups?
<gema_> asac: this is an IS machine, I am pretty sure we do backups
<gema_> asac: on both, the dashboard and the external jenkins
<asac> popey: is ueventd really looping right after boot? or does it take a while before you see this?
<gema_> asac: I can check for the backup policy of the internal jenkinses
<ikillcypher> ogra_, I releasing ubuntu-touch for my device on xda
<ikillcypher> to allow open source contribution
<popey> asac: tends to be soon after boot
<asac> popey: what does soon mean? for me thats before you touch the device :)
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# uptime 12:08:13 up  1:58,  1 user,  load average: 2.98, 3.08, 3.03
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ps aux | grep ueventd
<popey> root       473 96.0  0.0    376   196 ?        R    10:09 113:51 /sbin/ueventd
<asac> like before unlock or after?
<ogra_> it doesnt loop
<ogra_> it hangs
<popey> i dont touch it
<popey> i just flash then adb shell as soon as I can
<popey> and very soon see ueventd
<ogra_> popey, can you chekc the end of logcat ?
<asac> ogra_: thought it eats CPU cycles?
<ogra_> does it talk about sensorservice ?
<ogra_> asac, it does .... but it doesnt loop
<popey> how do i run logcat?
<popey> command not found
<ogra_> /system/bin/logcat -d | tail
<asac> popey: interesting ... so before the lock screen is even there?
<popey> ta
<ogra_> see if there is a lot sensorservice
<ogra_> noise
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5988757/
<popey> asac: lemme reboot now and test
<ogra_> no, looks fine thanks
<asac> ogra_: well, it maybe is in a busylock in the kernel?
<asac> :)
<ogra_> asac, well, its wrangling with udev about the devices ... can be busylock or some such, yeah
<gema_> asac: we believe the external systems are backed up daily, the internal jenkins instances back up every hour
<asac> popey: yeah. well, we only have one dashboard boot on mako, but there it looked like:
<gema_> asac: just confirmed with retoaded
<ogra_> its about time we get that upstart bridge
<asac> popey: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3536/default/265277/
<asac> so was good :)
<asac> lets wait
<asac> for more attempts
<asac> ogra_: steve told me that we can fix our problems without that upstart part if we do what we need to do anyway for the solution :)
<asac> ogra_: from what i know rsalveti has that fix already :/
<ogra_> asac, which would be ?
<ogra_> no, he hasnt
<asac> hmm. lets wait for chicken
<asac> steve wanted to give him th details
<ogra_> the proper solution would be to have something like "udevadm settle" for ueventd
<ogra_> but that means a lot of patching
<asac> ogra_: steve said something about stopping ueventd after its done
<ogra_> on the android side
<ogra_> yes
<asac> that thats the real fix :)
<ogra_> the "it is done" part is the hard one
<asac> he said if we do that alone we are already happy
<ogra_> you need something like "ueventd settle"
<popey> asac: http://showterm.io/0254cd08db04bb375a0a5  <- there you go
<asac> right, but that seems to not involve upstart according to steve
<asac> and rsalveit knows how to fix it
<ogra_> that waits until it is done and then sends the event to the upstart bridge
<ogra_> but afaik he didnt add it ... and we wanted to see if the upstart stuff is probably suffiicient
<asac> popey: interesting
<ogra_> but anyway, even if ueventd would have the patch ... we still dont have that info for udev on the ubuntu side
<ogra_> we need the bridge in any case
<asac> popey: and that doesnt goaway ... interesting
<popey> yeah, it will stay forever
<asac> popey: can you copy http://paste.ubuntu.com/5988768/ on your device and call it with 99.25 as argument?
<popey> i went for a walk and it was still there 40 mins later
<asac> just to see that it definitely will fail in automation :)
<popey> sure
<asac> popey: well, you can just run vmstat 5 10 and see if your idle ever goes above 90 :)
<popey> oh ok
<popey> in my experience once ueventd hits high CPU on boot, it _never_ comes back down
<popey> I've left my phone for hours and its still running
<ogra_> yeah, it wont
<asac> popey: right... so vmstat also shows the same idle/busyness as top for you?
<asac> ogra_: kill :)
<popey> yeah, idle is 0
<ogra_> that kills the container
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5988789/
<asac> ogra_: thats a bad thing? can we restart the container without rebooting the system?
<asac> and it works?
<ogra_> we can, but that takes all the other bits down with it
<asac> ogra_: could we do that transparently?
<asac> like without user noticing?
<ogra_> no
<asac> not even if we wanted?
<ogra_> killing the container will kill the session
 * asac takes a note
<ogra_> unless you put the check before session statup ... which means a massive boot delay
<asac> oSoMoN: who is doing browser?
<annerajb> morning
<asac> oSoMoN: bill talked about configs we could set so it behaves nicely in low memory environment
<asac> oSoMoN: guess reducing caches etc.
<asac> oSoMoN: do you know anything about it?
 * ogra_ guesses we always want that 
<ogra_> given how choppy and sloe the browser acts
<ogra_> *slow
<asac> ogra_: thats intentional atm
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> i know we have slowness in javascript ... didnt know that we also should expect choppy scrolling etc
<ogra_> (or as in case of G= no scrolling at all)
<ogra_> *G+
<asac> ogra_: well, does unity8 loop for you?
<ogra_> no, should it >
<ogra_> ?
<asac> it does for me all the time
<asac> ogra_: use your indicators once :)
<asac> just pull down and look around
<asac> i think that triggers it
 * ogra_ isnt near his phone atm ... i can test in ~30min
<asac> no need
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^^
<asac> just saying, you might have seen that problem
<ogra_> nope
<asac> when scrolling was super choppy
<davmor2> asac: what image is that on?
<ogra_> asac, it is always choppy and slow
<asac> yesterdays for example
<ogra_> and G+ scrolling doesnt work at all
<ogra_> (two different bugs)
<asac> ogra_: probably also a not-optimized rendering engine? maybe there is a hwaccell setting somewhere we can turn on
<asac> which would use surfaces for scrolling etc.
<ogra_> well, ltes wait for Mir and see how it os then
<ogra_> *is
<ogra_> *lets
<ogra_> *sigh*
<popey> Mir fixes everything \o/
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> "Shit canonical employees say"  tumblr...
<ogra_> haha
<pmcgowan> we also need the javascript fix, that will effect a lot, and the UA string fixes, with overrides
<ogra_> yeah, the UA stuff is annoying
<davmor2> UA?
<pmcgowan> user agent
<ogra_> user agent
<pmcgowan> the bane of the internet
<asac> pmcgowan: right. do you know who does our browser work?
<pmcgowan> of course
<asac> :)
<pmcgowan> so do you
<pmcgowan> oliver
<davmor2> ah I'm thinking Ubuntu Android, Ubuntu Accessibility  etc
<annerajb> ogra_, if my phone is not in a reboot loop and I pull off the battery and go into recovery the last_kmsg is the one from when it was stuck booting??
<asac> ogra_: ^^ so when will we get that feature :-P
<ogra_> annerajb, no, thats likely the current boot
<asac> j.k.
 * annerajb bangs his head against his desk
<ogra_> annerajb, last_kmsg is a ram console ... if the device was power less it will be flushed
<annerajb> i been using that since day one every time i got stuck
<ogra_> asac, ask my clone :P
<annerajb> ogra_, what alternative do i have is there a way to see kernel messages on screen?
<ogra_> not really, unless you hack up your kernel to have a framebuffer console
<davmor2> asac: I get no loop here
<ogra_> but many android drivers dont allow that (since fbcon isnt an android feature)
<annerajb> ogra_, oh boy so i have no way of knowing what the kernel is doing?
<ogra_> fast fingers :)
<ogra_> to get into recovery
<davmor2> of course there is always blame popey that tends to fix a lot of things ;)
<annerajb> dont get it? if it's stuck booting ie kernel panic
<ogra_> it doesnt reboot after panicing ?
<annerajb> no
<ogra_> weird
<annerajb> hence getting stuck
<ogra_> it should
<ogra_> it should either give you adb or reboot
<ogra_> unless you changed kernel defaults
<annerajb> i did change kernel stuff but it was enabling new flags like NS and such
<ogra_> check what CONFIG_PANIC_TIMEOUT is set to
<ogra_> that should be the reboot time on panic in seconds
<annerajb> hmmm... wonder what happens if i have swap enabled on the kernel but not on my device....
<ogra_> nothing
<annerajb> as in i removed from the rootfs the swap
<ogra_> it might fall over if there is a ram overcommit ... but that shouldnt happen unless you have ram hungry apps
<w-flo> annerajb, my device booted to a black screen without adb once.. extracting the ubuntu rootfs failed halfway and I didn't notice (/data was out of disk space)
<annerajb> ogra_, CONFIG_PANIC_TIMEOUT is set to 5
<annerajb> w-flo, thanks i am using your script to modify the rootfs :D
<ogra_> so it should reboot after 5 sec when it panics
<w-flo> annerajb, you can't notice that issue since there's no error message, the untar just fails silently
<w-flo> but some of the files (like adbd?) are missing
<annerajb> w-flo, that dosnt seem to be he case (space wise) /dev/block/mtdblock3    918.8M    838.8M     79.9M  91% /data
<annerajb> where should adb be in the rootfs?
<annerajb>  /bin?
<ogra_> /usr/bin/adbd iirc
<annerajb> found it there
<annerajb> ogra_, if i am getting into the rootfs by luck dosnt the rootfs write other log files like unit8.log and upstard.log?
<annerajb> (on the sdcard)
<ogra_> yes
<asac> davmor2: open a few apps
<asac> scroll around
<diwic> ogra_, I don't want to flash the daily right now, so what package should I upgrade to get the /dev/socket/qmux_bluetooth fix?
<asac> close again
<ogra_> but i doubt yoou get that far
<asac> davmor2: it always happens here on maguro
<davmor2> ogra_: yay I just broke my apps screen
<ogra_> diwic, uh, oh, sorry ... i havent added it yet
<diwic> ogra_, no worries
<ogra_> diwic, it will land in lxc-android-config  ...
<annerajb> can the initrd be made so it writes log files to /sdcard?
<plars> asac: run what?
<ogra_> diwic, i'll make sure it lands today
<annerajb> w-flo, do you use no_console_suspend on your device?
<davmor2> asac: I can get my apps screen to do this http://ubuntuone.com/4Vpi2lKb4LLiIR9mFVzvXI
<w-flo> annerajb, no_console_suspend=1 console=tty1   --- I just added the console=tty1, the no_console_suspend is from upstream
<annerajb> CONFIG_CMDLINE="console=ttyFIQ0 no_console_suspend=1 datapart=/dev/mtdblock3"
<annerajb>  that's how mine looks like
<asac> plars: dunno, i usually do camera and clock
<asac> and close them
<plars> asac: ??
<plars> asac: I was responding to "<asac> plars: doanac`: so lets really run this before AND AFTER each test..."
<asac> plars: settle
<asac> (sorry was in a different context :))
<plars> asac: ahh, we decided to go a different route
<asac> that is?
<plars> asac: we are gathering a single top -n1 before running each test
<ikillcypher> ENJOY : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2405815
<ikillcypher> RELEASED
<asac> plars: why?
<asac> please use settle to wait for it to settle :)
<plars> asac: running system settle before and after each test run will add 1 hour and 20 min or so (and growing)
<asac> we can use 3 minutes instead of 10 for those runs
<plars> asac: still needs a minimum of 2 min to run
<w-flo> annerajb, I have it in BoardConfig.mk... BOARD_KERNEL_CMDLINE := no_console_suspend=1 console=tty1   the config actually has a conflicting option for console :o
<plars> asac: so 40 min or so for running before each test run
<asac> plars: we must wait till the system is quiet anyway
<plars> asac: that's minimum
<plars> asac: and usually it is
<asac> so we run the right amount of time
<asac> not too long :)
<plars> asac: so we shouldn't wait 2 min. to find that out
<diwic> ikillcypher, cool stuff! :-)
<asac> plars: too much typing, we should have a call :)
<plars> asac: what we did for now, was add this top.log at the beginning of each test run, so at least until we have a better method, we can see if there was some process adding a lot of load
<asac> thats not what we want
<asac> that doesnt meet engineering requirement
<ogra_> annerajb, no_console_suspend=1 is a standard thing you find on many devices ...  whats missing is a console=tty1 at the end of that line :)
<annerajb> ogra_, it does have console=ttyFIQ0 should i add two console= lines?
<ogra_> you should add a tty1 console arg, yeah
<ogra_> (the last one is always handed over to init ... the first one defines what the kernel uses when producing output)
<oSoMoN> asac: re browser config, I am doing the browser, and I have a work item on my list to investigate how to limit memory usage, haven’t really started investigating though
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, asac would be nice to get some help with that
<annerajb> ogra_, is tty1 the right number if not how do i know which tty is the one for my device?
<ogra_> tty1 should be right (if your kernel has the necessary changes indeed)
<thumperest> hello all
<nhaines> ikillcypher: congrats!
<plars> balloons: looks like your fixes for terminal-app are working great :)
<balloons> plars, indeed.. everything left is a known issue
<balloons> so no surprises today.. :-)
<annerajb> ogra_, still nothing shows on the screen.
<annerajb> no adb either
<ogra_> give it some time ... on my S2 the adbd startup takes about 2min
<ogra_> (no idea why and i didnt have the time to debug)
<annerajb> i think i am going to start soldering a usb serial console for the phone
<ikillcypher> no changelog for nightly releases ?
<ikillcypher> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled.changelog
<annerajb> ikillcypher, they where working on them
<ikillcypher> ?
<annerajb> when i was a few days ago they (canonical) said they where working on gettnig them implemented ie. they dont exist yet
<annerajb> was=ask*
<brendand> is it in a known bug in the latest images that i don't get prompted for my WPA2 PSK when trying to connect?
<thumperest> hi all, i fres installed ubuntu 13.04 i86 to my laptop, after the updates an neceserry installations, when i try to make this command work phablet-flash (cdimage-touch|cdimage-legacy|ubuntu-system|community) -b it gives me error like bash: syntax error near unexpected token cdimage-touch do you know any solution ?
<nhaines> thumperest: what you gave isn't a command.
<nhaines> You're suppose to pick which command between the parentheses () you want.
<nhaines> What phone do you have?
<thumperest> nexus 4
<nhaines> Try 'phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b'
<thumperest> ok thanks ;)
<nhaines> No problem.  By the time Ubuntu 13.10 comes out, it'll be 'ubuntu-system', not 'cdimage-touch'.  And for the community-based ports, it's.. well, 'community'.  Different ways to support different devices.
<nhaines> Anyway, you should be all set with the rest of the instructions.  Just remember any time you see brackets something's optional, and when you see choices separated with a pipe (|) it means you have a choice of one.
<nhaines> Works with pretty much all Linux docs and tutorials.  :)
<nhaines> Next time you update with Ubuntu already there, leave off the -b.
<nhaines> And don't forget to have fun.  In about 5 minutes, you'll be holding the future.  :)
<thumperest> i know :) i wached all the videos on youtube :) i accualy work on LG but it's Turkey brand. Because of that  I want to show them the new operating system.
<w-flo> any idea why maliit-server segfaults? in ua_ui_display_get_native_type (), in libubuntu_application_api.so.1.. something with libhybris?
<davmor2> asac: is there a bug with individual steps to reproduce that I could work through?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> so I ran into this error on compiling.... any ideas? http://pastebin.com/UVg98Qgy
<asac> ev: gema_ might have someone who can help you reproducing and testing the whoopsie thingy
<ev> thanks
<gema_> ev: so what do you need exactly?
<ev> gema_: First, confirmation that you're able to reproduce it in the latest images. Then, to try with whoopsie 0.2.22. If that still has the problem, add --assume-online after exec whoopsie in the upstart job and try again. If it's still showing up after that, I'll ask you to run valgrind over it.
<gema_> ev: ok, let me find something that can do this
<ev> thanks!
<ev> very much appreciated
<w-flo> never mind, the maliit crash is probably caused by a very outdated platform api bzr checkout (somehow I assumed envsetup.sh would take care of that)
<plars> ev: I'm flashing today's image locally right now
<ShapeShifter499> *reposting in case anyone who just joined knows*    so I ran into this error on compiling.... any ideas? http://pastebin.com/UVg98Qgy
<ev> awesome
<sergiusens> dholbach: mhall119 fyi, I wrote up some quick notes here: http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/click-packages-included-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<plars> ev: I didn't see it all day yesterday, but it's hit or miss. There's no 100% way to reproduce it that I've been able to find - just reboot and sometimes it shows up, sometimes not
<dholbach> sergiusens, woohoo
<dholbach> sergiusens, I'll mention it on the @ubuntudev social media channels in a bit
<ev> plars: that was my initial experience as well, but I've rebooted *a lot* and haven't seen it in quite a while.
<sergiusens> dholbach: ack, I'm always shy of those :-P
<ev> hard to debug under those circumstances
<dholbach> sergiusens, no no no :)
<plars> ev: indeed - or to prove if it's "fixed" :)
<ev> valgrind, cppcheck, clang's static analyser, and my own eyeing through the code all come up clean :)
<ev> yeah
<plars> ev: asac was thinking it was the ueventd eating 100% + upowerd segfault + whoopsie trying to do something with the .crash file on an already busy system, but I don't see it the last times I've had the .crash with 100% ueventd
<ev> yeah, same experience here
<ev> I've had that ueventd crash lots
<ogra_> crash ?
<asac> plars: so we have reports that whoopsie goes crazy without a .crash file
<asac> thats the main issue i am concerneda bout
<asac> beyond that we should disable whoopsie to automatically run anyway i believe
<ev> I don't think it's in any way related to processing crash files
<asac> also because you definitelydont want to have this run while you are on battery
<plars> asac: sure, it's just that ev and I are both having trouble reproducing it yesterday and today
<plars> asac: so if you know of someone who is able to get it still, would love to hear from them
<ev> the spinning at 100% happens inside the glib event loop
<ev> very early on
<asac> plars: i know.
<asac> at same time i hear what ev says, so... :)
<asac> ev: do we see in the strace if its a write or read poll?
<ev> whoopsie has been super-stable on the *cough cough*-illion or so machines reporting into daisy.ubuntu.com
<asac> ev: those are not phones though ... :)
<asac> hehe
<ev> :)
<asac> anyway. so I would like to see this nailed doown
<ev> yeah definitely
<asac> and then put whoopsie in manual mode on our phone image though
<ev> mm why?
<ShapeShifter499> anyone? I think I'm close to building but that error is in my way
<ev> we may find that this issue was entirely not whoopsie
<asac> ev: well, first i think it consumes quite some resources if a big process crashes
<ev> that something broke glib's brain
<asac> ev: so if on battery it should sit still anyway :()
<asac> so next option is to make it battery aware ... but since i believe thats harder than just setting it to manual mode for now, i felt that would be better
<ev> asac: if it's consuming a lot of resources processing a big crash, please do file a bug and raise it with me
<ev> that's not by design
<ev> it's mostly in a sleep state, save network topology changes
<ShapeShifter499> :/
<asac> ev: so you say we really want whoopsie processing and submitting crashes while on battery?
<ev> I think it's perfectly reasonable for it to submit crashes while on battery so long as it's on wifi
<ev> and that's what it does today
<ev> it will not send a crash if only on 3G or whathaveyou
<asac> grmpf. i really feel any minute of my battery time won is precious
<asac> so if it consumes more than 1 minute of battery we should not run stuff that we can have wait for an adapter :)
<asac> you can tell if thats the case or not'
<annerajb> Shapeshifter, did you remove the compile target for libandroid runtime?
<annerajb> and NookParts
<annerajb> I believe that error is because of NookParts still being on your Device.MK inside device
<ogra_> asac, normal people dont really run around with a charger attached .... if you would only report while on charger and on wlan we wouldnt get many reports
<asac> ogra_: the .crash files get saved
<asac> just not processed until you are connected
<gema_> asac: you should be able to configure that
<ogra_> yes, so you collect ten crash files ... plug your phone into the charger and it gets unusable for 10min
<gema_> asac: that's a setting on the settings screen for mpt to consider
<ev> brb
<cyphermox> ChickenCutlass: got indicator-network on my phone now... it mostly works
<asac> i dont know. if we have such a crash submission config, then maybe
<ogra_> mostly
<ogra_> :)
<cyphermox> just having an issue with the authentication dialog now
<asac> otoh, we dont loose much by just not submitting when on battery
<asac> without having user be able to opt in :)
<plars> ev: we're gathering top data at each test run now, and I've looked through almost 40 test runs across 2 different types of devices so far, and none of them had the whoopsie issue so far
<asac> ogra_: i am sure the device should never be unusable while it processes crashes
<asac> if it is, it shouldnt run automatically, but only if user explicitely wishes
<asac> like manual
<ogra_> asac, if all cores go to 100% it will be unusable
<asac> sure, if thats the expected behaviour, then lets go straight to manual submission through cmline and later crash notification
<ogra_> (or if your IO gets to bad)
<gema_> asac: I don't think people will like that
<gema_> asac: that would be a deterrent for some users, imo
<gema_> asac: and may end up sending some user data that is illegal without user permission in many countries
<asac> gema_: what exactly? automatically sending? or manually sending?
<gema_> asac: automatically sending
<asac> cool. so we have our answer
<gema_> asac: you need to give the users a way to opt out
<plars> in android, it's something you are forced to decide when you boot the phone for the first time, and it can also be turned on/off in settings
<gema_> plars: yep, because it is a legal requirement to let people choose what their phone sends
<plars> gema_: not sure if you saw what I posted earlier, the new top stuff we added gives us logs that show whoopsie hasn't dont the cpu killing to us at all today so far
<gema_> plars: didnt' see it, ev ^^
<plars> gema_: of course it's hard to call it "fixed", but at least across the 10 or so reboots I've done here today alone, plus lots yesterday, plus 40 or so from this morning's automated builds, it's not easily reproducible at the moment
<gema_> plars: om26er was telling me one of our upstream merger phones died of it
<gema_> om26er: what image where you using?
<plars> om26er: "died"?
<ShapeShifter499> annerajb, no, no I did not
<annerajb> Shapeshifter, give that a try
<annerajb> ShapeShifter499, https://gist.github.com/bbelos/5078404#file-patch_device_epicmtd_ubuntu YOu should have a codename.mk file and there is a target that says codenameParts
<om26er> gema_, latest (from 2days), I guess. I sent an email to rfowler
<om26er> plars, died as in vanished
<annerajb> ogra_, is it ok that i add that to the wiki?
<gema_> om26er: it may be time to reimage if the problem is solved
<ShapeShifter499> annerajb, I'm not seeing that file
<pmcgowan> ChickenCutlass, cyphermox re bluetooth entering the build, which use cases do we think we will/can target right now
<annerajb> What's your device codename?
<ShapeShifter499> annerajb, oo wait
<ShapeShifter499> xD
<ShapeShifter499> annerajb, I have a file called full_hummingbird.mk     it does not have a line in it with any version of "hummingbirdParts"
<annerajb> you dont have a hummingbird.mk?
<ShapeShifter499> annerajb, it's the Nook HD, the code name is Hummingbird
<ShapeShifter499> annerajb, no
<ogra_> pmcgowan, bluettooth will be in this evenings build
<ogra_> well, bluetooth-touch will ... no indicator yet
<annerajb> ShapeShifter499, then i am not sure what to do. here is my devices codename.mk file https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_epicmtd/blob/gingerbread/epicmtd.mk
<pmcgowan> ogra_, cool
<annerajb> ShapeShifter499, are you sure cyanogen mod supports hummingbird? The readme of that repository says nothing here yet dont get excited
<annerajb> so it may not be supported
<ShapeShifter499> annerajb, it's supported in nightlybuilds
<ShapeShifter499> nightly builds*
<popey> ev / gema_ / plars - I wrote a script to reboot the phone N times and report vmstat for a while, I see nothing gobbling cpu anymore... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989256/
<ryukafalz> Just flashed my Nexus 7 with Ubuntu Touch, I see the wifi network list works now, but is there not yet an option to enter keys for a WPA2 network?
<mfisch> beuno: ping
<ogra_> popey, so we should just ship yoour script then
<popey> hah
<plars> popey: ueventd does still often go for the cpu buffet
<plars> popey: but the whoopsie one seems unreproducible now
<dobey> mardy: what's the way to propose brnches to lp:signon and such? it appears some stuff is on google code and some stuff not, so it's not clear what is the correct way to propose changes
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/revision/22#test-reboot.sh   is my manky script
<popey> don't all laugh
<popey> mine has had software installed, lemme run it again after a clean flash
<sergiusens> popey: so if it's just the one you are ok with the lols? :-P
 * sergiusens jokes early today
<popey> ☻
<ShapeShifter499> annerajb, if you have anymore possible ideas on this issue could you please PM them, I'll be idle for a while
<popey> comedy gold
<popey> which I have seen both whoopsie and ueventd crash more on - a clean flash
<ev> gema_: we're already cleared legally on sending data
<ev> asac: ^
<ev> I've had conversations with Katherine about it
<popey> \o/ Send all the data
<ev> without data we're flying blind
<ev> you can't control what you can't measure and all that jazz
<ogra_> get a guiding dog then :)
<ogra_> asac pays
<gema_> ev: ack
<ev> specifically: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1JHFd_6mYdUTd0RpR-Sm7-WnX-06rY8r58K3Cz32mhJg/edit#heading=h.ldl3hf7jg66m
<popey> aha!
<popey> first boot after flashing, I get ueventd 100%
<popey> but the previous 10 reboots I didn't
<ev> I definitely understand that we want to be as battery sensitive as possible, but I'm also acutely aware that the more we delay whoopsie running, the more space we put between the OS and it running, the more issues we're not going to get error reports for. Issues we'll be entirely blind to.
<ev> If whoopsie is heavy on your system, let me know about it and I will fix it. It's written to be a very lightweight, down to the metal process.
<ev> popey: just ueventd?
<popey> yes
<ev> I'm going to flash with an older image that we know to be broken and see if I can figure out what's causing whoopsie so much pain (it hasn't changed in the time we stopped seeing the issue, so I'm assuming it's something else knocking it over from here).
<ev> could someone kindly just confirm that the image I'm after is this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130812/
<mfisch> Saviq: is there someone on your team I can talk to about customizing the launcher icons?
<Saviq> mfisch, better wait for it, it's coming soon
<Saviq> mfisch, but mzanetti|otp is the one
<ogra_> ev, how would we know ... if you are after the flipped image from august 12th thats the right one though :)
<ev> ogra_: to clarify. Is that an image we knew to have ueventd and whoopsie spinning at 100%
<ev> I'm pretty sure it is, but I don't want to go off testing for hours and find out I was wrong :)
<ogra_> ev, all images have the ueventd issue ... and i think the weekendish ones had the whoopsie one
<ogra_> 12th should still be broken ... 11th might be safer
<mfisch> Saviq: thanks, mzanetti|otp: can I get some directions on how to interact with it?
<Saviq> mfisch, you can't yet
<ev> okay, I'll grab the 11th. Thanks ogra_!
<mfisch> Saviq: right, but we're making plans so I'd like to have a general idea
<Saviq> mfisch, let me fwd you a design video
<mfisch> Saviq: perfect
<w-flo> using the GUI to connect to my wifi network used to work, but now it doesn't ask for my WPA key (20130814.1). is that a known issue? Can't find a bug report
<dednick> who do i talk to to get some seeds for ubuntu-touch changed?
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan, re: bluetooth.
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan, all depends on what settings UI is implemented
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan, BT is now enabled and can be used however we want
<pmcgowan> ChickenCutlass, I found some emails and notes, will work on a list
<jedidiah> w-flo: I've been having the same problem.
<pmcgowan> ChickenCutlass, right agreed
<w-flo> jedidiah, maybe we should open a bug report
<dobey> mardy: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/signon/dynamic-plugins-lib/+merge/180355
<popey> another 10 reboots post clean flash.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989397/ - no whoopsie
<popey> (no whoopsie cpu nomming)
<mzanetti> mfisch: what exactly do you want to do?
<mzanetti> Saviq: what do you think about this? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background-gsettings-fix/+merge/179884
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems the merge is actually ok, but it increases chances of some crash in some other part :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, crash is fixed already in https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/only-valid-filters
<Saviq> mzanetti, just not released yet
<mzanetti> Saviq: you sure it's the same one?
<Saviq> mzanetti, well we don't have cores
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yes, I'm positive
<Saviq> mzanetti, I've had 10 crashes in ~150 runs of the shell
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok then. I think the background one can be merged now. as I wrote half of it someone else must approve
<Saviq> mzanetti, all the same
<mfisch> mzanetti: we're working on defining image customization, so imagine that your carrier or OEM wants to ship some special app and wants it to be in the launcher
<Saviq> mzanetti, and fixed by the unity fix
<Saviq> mfisch, gsettings override
<ev> hm, is phablet-flash cdimage-touch --base-path ~/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130811 not what I want for flashing an old image? It seems to ignore it and go for today's
<Saviq> mfisch, same key as on desktop
<mzanetti> mfisch: right... we will use gsettings
<mzanetti> mfisch: so the customization will be able via a default config
<mfisch> mzanetti: perfect, we have a solution for that, we can drop in a 2nd dconf db
<mzanetti> mfisch: it's not implemented yet tho
<mzanetti> mfisch: there are 2 merge proposals for the launcher in review currently and once those are merged, the next step is the gsettings stuff
<mzanetti> mfisch: so work on it should start beginning of next week
<mfisch> mzanetti: as long as we have a plan we can work with your schedule
<mfisch> mzanetti: is the wallpaper setting part of that work too?
<mzanetti> Wellark: mfisch: you 2 might want to sync about this
<mzanetti> mfisch: don't think so... but that one uses gsettings too as soon as this is merged: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background-gsettings-fix/+merge/179884
<mzanetti> mfisch: I don't know if its the same db or such. (I'm new to gsettings)
 * mzanetti is off to the next meeting
<mfisch> mzanetti: I've got dconf/gsettings figured out as long as you're using it ; )
<ev> ah, it's a bug
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: re: bluetooth do you mean how it can be used right now?
<cyphermox> what we will be able to do is add system tests now to make sure bluetooth comes up and mostly works
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, yes, I want to reconrd  the priorites for profiles
<cyphermox> oh ok
<pmcgowan> such as handsfree, a2dp
<cyphermox> that's different
<pmcgowan> right whats exposed
<cyphermox> right now, you can do all that, but it's all manual, since there is no UI
<cyphermox> but you'll be able to do handsfree, a2dp, hid, etc.
<cyphermox> Saviq: ping?
<cyphermox> Saviq: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1017/  <--- some unity8 test failures, could you please look into them?
<Saviq> cyphermox, bug #1212580
<ubot5> bug 1212580 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Failing unity8 tests since evening Aug 14th" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212580
<cyphermox> ack
<Saviq> cyphermox, need unity to release
<cyphermox> ok, that should be happening in the next few minutes
<cyphermox> (hopefully)
<balloons> m-b-o, what is the dependency for Components.Storage module "QtQuick.LocalStorage"
<m-b-o> balloons: qtdeclarative5-localstorage-plugin
<m-b-o> balloons: it's missing, right?
<annerajb> does anyone know if adbd is blocking??
<balloons> m-b-o, yes I'd guess so as the tests don't run in the virtual sandbox complaining about that dependency
<m-b-o> balloons: okay, will try to add this today :)
<rtg_> when trying to flash an N4, what does this mean ?
<rtg_> rtg@x120e:~$ adb root
<rtg_> adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<balloons> m-b-o, ok, yea a quick check for any missing dependencies would be good
<annerajb> rtg, did you sudo adb root?
<rtg> nope, didn't used to have to do that.
<annerajb> some people where having trouble yesterday and they fixed it by sudoing
<rtg> no difference
<sergiusens> rtg: you shouldn't need that to flash.... but it means your device is not rooted (missing su)
<rtg> sergiusens, so phablet-flash -b should work ?
<sergiusens> rtg: yes
<sergiusens> rtg: phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<sergiusens> rtg: if you get <waiting for device> or adb errors when in recovery it means that the udev rules aren't doing the right thing (they do if you have seat)
<m-b-o> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/missing_dependency/+merge/180368 there you go :)
 * sergiusens goes for lunch for real now
<rtg> sergiusens, that looking better. forgot the '-b' option on prior attempts
<sergiusens> rtg: yeah, you miss using a workable recovery image with no -b
<rtg> segastep, well, also I was replacing the factory android image
<rtg> sergiusens, ^^ (stupid tab completion)
<segastep> :D
<segastep> got a fright like, errmm, who would be highlighting me in here :O only been in here 2 days
<balloons> m-b-o, let me re-run before we merge the commit
<rtg> I'm sort of underwhelmed by the inability to enter a password into a WPA protected wifi network
<ogra_> rtg, attach to a laptop and use phablet-network-setup
<ogra_> that copies the wlan config over
<nhaines> rtg: it worked a couple of days ago.  :)
<nhaines> rtg: It's pretty annoying, though.
 * ogra_ saw someone else complain about it today 
 * w-flo and jedidiah complained earlier
<rtg> ogra_, will do
<gema_> asac: ping
<dednick> ogra_: ping
<ogra_> dednick, hey
<m-b-o> balloons: okay, will be off next 2h
<dednick> ogra_: hi. we need to change ubuntu-touch seed to replace indicator-time with indicator-datetime, and indicator-battery with indicator-power
<mhall119> sergiusens: ping
 * ogra_ hugs dednick .... you wont belive how long i waited for this ping :)
<ogra_> dednick, so everything is in the archive ?
<asac> gema_: ouch
<asac> gema_: dont wait 10 minutes
<asac> before pinging ... brt
<gema_> asac: we are , wanna postpone?
<asac> NONONON :)
<gema_> asac: no worries we were fixing other stuff
<dednick> ogra_: yep, as far as i know!
<asac> just 2 minutes for getting rid of this IRC noise :)
<dednick> ogra_: well, it's the same we use on saucy, so i guess so.
<ogra_> good
<ogra_> dednick, have they been tested to not fail the tests ?
<ogra_> i.e. by a manual test run on the phone
<nhaines> Wait, what's this about a phablet-network-setup?
<ogra_> nhaines, phablet-tools ships it ... it copies wlan configs from host to the phone
<dednick> ogra_: we're removing tests from unity8
<ogra_> dednick, is that talked through with asac ?
<nhaines> ogra_: grr, I didn't know that.  Would've saved some time!  What other fun things have I missed?  Thanks.  :)
<ogra_> dednick, packages that break tests or add regressions to teh image tests are not allowed in
<ogra_> (or need an approval from asac or rickspencer3)
<dednick> ogra_: um. ok. we're removing the tests for battery i mean. as it's not going to exist anymore.
<ogra_> thats fine i guess
<dednick> ogra_: but i guess we have to do that before, as it will break image tests if battery goes first
<ogra_> the above is more about regular tests for existing stuff indeed :)
<ogra_> dednick, will the test removal happen today ?
<dednick> ogra_: just speaking with Saviq about it
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> i assume its just a matter of deleting code :)
<dednick> ogra_: we're going to do it all tomorrow. too late in the day. :)
<ogra_> ok
<annerajb> ogra_, i changed the touch script to start adb on the first 5 lines but not panic. that provided interesting results. dmesg is full of ecc and bad blocks thought not sure if that's normal. thought i am still fixing some issues with adb spawning.
<annerajb> it's like when i join thought gdb my whole /root has been deleted so no commands work
<ogra_> uh
<annerajb> adb*
<annerajb> but ubuntu is mounted
<ogra_> sounds like your flash is really unhappy
<annerajb> ogra_, kinda i read that that's a normal amount of bad blocks.
<ogra_> well, probably it needs a special way of formatting it
<ogra_> or can only handle certain filesystems
<annerajb> why? bad blocks is suppose to be normal. since it's because of the wear levelling algorithm on the nand controller
<annerajb> i read a post on people reporting 8-15 bad blocks the first day of getting the phone.
<ogra_> well, if it is empty ...
<ogra_> and you see badblocks and ecc messages ...
<annerajb> ogra_, i dont understand how the process of handling over to the rootfs works. but i think this is what happening (is it plausible). My initrd started ADB stays hanging around AFTER the rootfs has been mounted. When i switch to the rootfs "chroot" i am connecting to the old adb
<annerajb> but the initrd is unmounted hence me seeign no files
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> first /data is mounted ... then /data/ubuntu is bindmounted to /root
<ogra_> then run-init switched to /root as /
<annerajb> but what happens if adb was spawned before the bind mount will it go into this weird state?
<ogra_> it shouldnt
<annerajb> ok
<ogra_> but its adb, you never know :)
<annerajb> lol
<ogra_> (its an android binary compiled on a normal linux system)
<ogra_> (there can indeed be bugs nobody knows about yet)
<annerajb> if this adb spawning dosnt work i was thinking of mounting /sdcard/ in the touch script and printing out a bunch of output to it
<ogra_> you know that you can add beark= to the kernel cmdline yo bring up adb in different stages of the initrd ?
<annerajb> no
<Hashcode> ogra_ When did the cmdline datapart= parameter get added? :))
<annerajb> so i can add to the cmdline break=adb
<ogra_> i would revert the change and try something like break=mount
<annerajb> ok
<annerajb> how do i continue after i am breaked or paused?
<ogra_> Hashcode, yesterday ... but there is still support for systempart= needed that i didnt get to yet
<Hashcode> ogra_ very nice!
<ogra_> annerajb, sadly you cant in this setup (on a PC you would just exit the shell which makes it continue booting, with adb that runs a daemon thats not possible)
 * annerajb that usb serial console starts sounding tempting again
<ogra_> annerajb, but break=mount should give you the shell at a stage where the complete mounting is done and where you are rigth before the switch to the new root
<ogra_> so exactly the point you want to inspect ...
<annerajb> i would have to spawn adb before the mount so i can connect to it correct?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> leave the script as it origianlly is wrt adb
<ogra_> remove all your changes
<ogra_> (apart from the sleep and the hardcoded device name)
<ogra_> then boot with break=mount ... and you should be able to inspect whats in /root and if you get any dmesg errors etc
<annerajb> ogra_, how do i connect to the shell that break will gime me. ie. how do i see that shells output and interact with it?
<ogra_> adb shell ?
<annerajb> ok
<mhall119> pmcgowan: what's going on with HUD?  One day I have browser actions in it, the next day they're gone again :(
<ogra_> HUD is overrated
 * mhall119 loves the HUD
<pmcgowan> mhall119, better than me I never have any
<ogra_> use gestures
<mhall119> IMO, HUD is the most under-rated thing we've got going on in Unity
<mhall119> and I want to see *more* of it
 * ogra_ only sees the hud if he accidentually hits the alt key
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I think ites getting a design "improvement"
<ogra_> (and thats mostly annoying)
<mhall119> ogra_: OMG, you have to try it on Gimp or Inkscape
<mhall119> or even QtCreator when it's working with global menu
<ogra_> well, i rarely use these :)
<clouder_> hello, is there anyone who could help me with an odd issue while installing Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 4?
<mhall119> I liked it on the phone with webbrowser-app too
<mhall119> for adding bookmarks
<mhall119> clouder_: what's the issue?
<ogra_> bookmarks ?
<mhall119> ogra_: yeah, we have bookmarks now
<ogra_> i wasnt aware it can ...
<mhall119> 12:58 < mhall119> ogra_: OMG, you have to try it on Gimp or Inkscape
<mhall119> ogra_: during the brief times when HUD was working, there was an "Add to Bookmarks" action
<ogra_> nice
<mhall119> and you could get to them from the Activity view
<ogra_> i must admit i dont even test the HUD much ... since i got used to it being always empty
<mhall119> it was nice, but without HUD it's useless
 * ogra_ would like to have the close action back though
<mhall119> me too
<ogra_> i really liked it ... and the new way is so painful
<clouder_> mhall119: well, actually the device is unlocked but when i try installing via "phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b" it goes to reboot and the terminal says "Device needs to be unlocked for the following to work" and starts bootloader
<mhall119> I also want to know what to do with the other HUD toolbar actions
<mhall119> clouder_: did you unlock the bootloader?
<clouder_> mhall119: yes, i did -> "LOCK STATE - unlocked"
<mhall119> and did you enable USB debugging in the android settings?
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_3_-_Initial_Device_Setup
<clouder_> mhall119: of course, i had to initialize the flashing with the usb debugging
<ogra_> just go throug all these steps one by one again
<ogra_> to make sure you didnt miss anything
<clouder_> could it be that i have to run the commands as root?
<ogra_> that would result in a different error message
<ogra_> do you see an open lock under the google logo when booting ?
<clouder_> yes
<clouder_> maybe it is because of hardware version rev_11, are there known issues with newer devices, it's a replacement device for an older one
<ogra_> would be the first time i hear of it
<annerajb> ogra_, if i flash a boot.img would that include all changes to kernel and initrd?
<ogra_> what else does it print beyond the message above
<chrisd_> hi guys
<annerajb> hi
<ogra_> annerajb, depends on the device :) on my galaxy S2 the noot.img is actually the kernel only
<ogra_> *boot
<annerajb> ok
<chrisd_> I created a site dedicated to ubuntu touch. long live the phablet user http://bit.ly/14NRxpm
<ogra_> (and i still havent figured out how it installs the initrd)
<clouder_> http://pastebin.com/XeyDPE60
<clouder_> that's the complete action
<ogra_> < waiting for device >
<ogra_> thats your issue
<clouder_> and with waiting for device it goes to bootloader and stays tere
<ogra_> the rest are just infos and warnings
<clouder_> *there
<ogra_> sergiusens, doesnt phablet-flash do privilege escalation at that point ? ^^^
<sergiusens> ogra_: no, it relies on the udev rules
 * ogra_ thought it would ask for the sudo PW to run fastboot to flash
<ogra_> oh, ok
<clouder_> no, it doesn't
<ogra_> clouder_, then try with sudo i guess
<clouder_> but it seams to be the issue
<clouder_> yes, it does something :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: people with custom udev rules or not the packaged ones will land in failure
<sergiusens> or with devices with unlanded udev rules
<ogra_> sergiusens, we need to go through these rules ... i cant belive all these people have manually created udev rules
<ogra_> (one day that is ... )
<sergiusens> ogra_: oh, well popey for example didn't have seat
<sergiusens> as in not logged in
<ogra_> in PK ?
<ogra_> wow
<popey> was a laptop sat next to me, not logged into desktop
<ogra_> well, might be the seat concept vanished with logind ?
<popey> I was lazy, ssh'ed into it to do the phablet-flash
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> ssh ...
<sergiusens> ogra_: not sure what the best, secure and friendly approach is here...
<popey> i wanted to have a machine I could leave running doing phablet-flash and testing
<popey> so i set it to autologin instead ☻
<ogra_> sergiusens, sudo :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, maybe it is...
<sergiusens> :-P
<clouder_> Error; Command adb push returned non-zero exit status 1   doesn't sound good :/
<clouder_> stucks at Google logo
<ogra_> clouder_, hmm, is your /data partition full ?
<clouder_> ogra_ how to empty?
<sergiusens> --wipe
<ogra_> well, he is doing -b
<sergiusens> oh...
<ogra_> i thought that implies --wipe ?
<sergiusens> yes
<sergiusens> full logs?
<ogra_> (thats a mako btw)
<clouder_> when it is flashed with Ubuntu Touch, does it stills how the Google Logo?
<clouder_> *show
<ogra_> yes
<clouder_> ok, I guess i'll wait a few minutes, maybe it boots… some day
<ogra_> well, is it doing something in your terminal ?
<Wellark> mfisch: please, drop me an email on your requirements or something so I don't forget
<ogra_> if you just expect it to boot after the above error i doubt you will get lucky
<clouder_> the terminal finished the flashing command with the error adp push returned non-zero exit status 1
<mfisch> Wellark: will do
<ogra_> rightm that means it didnt flash
<mfisch> Wellark: but if it's in dconf we'll be fine I think
<clouder_> DOWNLOAD MODE
<sergiusens> clouder_: logs?
<sergiusens> pastebin stdout
<clouder_> of my computers terminal?
<sergiusens> yes
<ogra_> yes, like the one you pasted before
<clouder_> http://pastebin.com/kuF8f8au
<Wellark> mfisch: as long as you don't have a requirement that the user is not allowed to remove the predefined apps from the launcher
<mfisch> Wellark: that's a good question, I still need to figure that out
<annerajb> ogra_, i think the break mount is hitting a earlier mount point it dosnt even print the (echo "initrd: mounting $path" >/dev/kmsg || true)
<mfisch> Wellark: we can lock the key but then nothing can change
<sergiusens> clouder_: protocol failure
<ogra_> protocol failure
<sergiusens> ogra_: seems we have one more user with this problem
<ogra_> bad cable ?
<clouder_> original one
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah plars said he sees them too during tests
<sergiusens> ogra_: it can be: cables, adb mishap, fiddling with the device mid push
<ogra_> yeah
<mfisch> Wellark: I'm meeting with Richard Collins on Monday and I'll know more then
<sergiusens> clouder_: stay in recovery and run the same command but add -d mako
<sergiusens> clouder_: and don't touch the device
<sergiusens> unless the command line output tells you too
<ogra_> annerajb, hmm. probably it is postmount then ...
<sergiusens> to -o
<w-flo> can I add something to my phablet-flash manifest.json to ensure there's more than x mb of free space on /data and make phablet-flash show an error message otherwise? Or maybe a manifest flag to force wiping? Right now the device gets bricked every time I forget to --wipe
<ogra_> annerajb, gimme a sec
<annerajb> ogra_, mk
<ogra_> annerajb, break=bottom
<ogra_> sorry, my fault
<sergiusens> w-flo: we can add a wipe check ... but lets not do it automatically
<clouder_> ok, but first i have to get android started xD
<ogra_> mount srops exactly before the mounting
<sergiusens> clouder_: no, just go into recovery
<ogra_> *stops
<clouder_> ok, ill try
<clouder_> but what the hell is download mode ? o.ô
<sergiusens> clouder_: it's another provisioning mechanism
<plars> sergiusens: I think it's just a bug or flakiness in adb, I don't think any of those potential causes are affecting us in the lab
<balloons> boiko, mihir, calculator is now gated :-)
<sergiusens> plars: actually, I thought of one and you casually weren't in the dailies that day
<boiko> balloons: great! thanks
<w-flo> sergiusens, a wipe check sounds like a good idea. Basically it's a requirement for some devices
<plars> sergiusens: I sometimes have overlapping meeting, sorry :( I'm there when I can be
<sergiusens> plars: doanac` mentioned something to me which raised a spark... he mentioned the he might be doing an adb kill-server, adb start-server to avoid an issue with rebooting into recovery and being able to use wait-for-device
<sergiusens> plars: if you kill the server mid op, you get protocol error
<sergiusens> plars: and since you run jobs in parallel, might be the cause
<sergiusens> plars: does my assumption hold?
<plars> sergiusens: no, we are not doing kill-server
<plars> sergiusens: also, we've been getting the protocol errors much longer than that
<sergiusens> plars: then my assumption does not fall through...
<plars> sergiusens: what he was talking about was killing adbd on the device
<ogra_> for the rndis stuff, yeah
<sergiusens> plars: ok, so during the sprint we can probably stress this case and find out where it is
<ogra_> i think its adbd
<clouder_> it worked :)
<jono> Saviq, hey
<sergiusens> ogra_: adbd tends to fail from time to time
<ogra_> clouder_, congrats !
<Saviq> jono, oi!
<clouder_> thatnk's for your awesome help
<jono> any idea when the click scope will land in the device images?
<clouder_> *thank's
<ogra_> sergiusens, right
<sergiusens> ogra_: I might just need to add a retry strategy
<ogra_> jono, it is seeded since two weeks or so
<annerajb> ogra_, reboot loop :( ima reflash again in case i broke something
<plars> sergiusens: so... launching with upstart no longer works for me, on click and non-click packages. Could be that we are just still missing pieces that tedg described?
<ogra_> jono, but i think there is backend integration missing
<jono> ogra_, aha
<jono> any idea when that might be resolved?
<sergiusens> plars: yeah, that's what I think I mentioned in that meeting we had... it didn't work for me, I didn't have time to research on it though
<ogra_> jono, nope, i dont even know who works on it
<jono> ogra_, np
<plars> sergiusens: I tried last night when I was trying to help thomi, and even launching from unity didn't work. But this morning that works, just upstart launching fails
<sergiusens> jono: ogra_ I think it's ralsina 's team
<ogra_> ah
<annerajb> ogra_, cant get into recovery :(
<ogra_> annerajb, did you force the kernel cmdline in your kernel config ?
<annerajb> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> the bootloader sets it dynamically on samsung devices ....
<sergiusens> plars: oh, so launching from unity required an updated image (20130813.1 I think it was)
<ogra_> annerajb, then you wont be able to use recovery ... it needs the flag from the bootloader
<annerajb> ogra_, why doesn the datapart cmdline get's removed too?
<annerajb> it was when i added the break bottom
<sergiusens> plars: so you did something like /sbin/initctl start application APP_ID=com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_0.1.12 iirc
<ogra_> annerajb, where did you add it ?
<plars> sergiusens: yeah, I tried that, except with /sbin/start
<ogra_> to the kernel cmdline in the kernel config ?
<plars> sergiusens: /sbin/start application APP_ID=phone-app used to work for me, but now does not
<plars> sergiusens: did that as a sanity check, since it's not click
<annerajb> ogra_, CONFIG_CMDLINE="console=ttyFIQ0 no_console_suspend=1 datapart=/dev/mtdblock3 console=tty1 break=bottom"
<sergiusens> plars: should be the same I think... so that's the issue I was having in the meeting that I mentioned to tedg ... the upstart logs complained about zeitgeist
<sergiusens> plars: any clues in the upstart log btw?
<ogra_> annerajb, well, if you set it to force it will ignore the bootloader settings and just use this
<annerajb> how do you set it to forced?
<ogra_> in the kernel config
<ogra_> something_CMDLINE_FORCE
<ogra_> if thats set it will only use this one
<plars> sergiusens: just that it terminated with status 1
<mardy> dobey: thanks, but I'm afraid we really need the static library when building the plugins
<sergiusens> plars: cat .cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_0.1.2.2.log
<sergiusens> plars: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989899/
<mardy> dobey: that stuff is rather old (and wrong) and I'm afraid it's impossible to fix without breaking the current plugins
<sergiusens> plars: that's my error
<awe> cyphermox, ping
<plars> sergiusens: ah, ok
<plars> sergiusens: yes I'm getting some zeitgeist error too
<annerajb> ogra_, i see CONFIG_CMDLINE_FORCE=y (it has it enabled)
<ogra_> right
<annerajb> is that the line you where referring too?
<ogra_> yes
<annerajb> ok i am going to compile a kernel with that i made the cmdline shorter by removing a console=tty0 i had there.
<annerajb> just in case is running out of space on the buffer.
<ogra_> it is a selection option ... there are three and only one of them can be set at a time
<annerajb> the only one set is forced
<annerajb> the other two are not set
<ogra_> upstart wont work withot a console=tty1 at the end
<ogra_> (of the cmdline)
<annerajb> ok i put it back in.
 * annerajb goes get water for hot chocolate while it builds 
<ogra_> no, stop it
<ogra_> dont build yet
<dobey> mardy: how so?
<clouder_> is it just me or isn't it possible to connect to a WPA2 network?
<dobey> mardy: whether the lib is static or not shouldn't "break" anything
<ogra_> annerajb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5939625/ you most likely need this kernel patch ... and use CONFIG_CMDLINE_EXTEND=y (with CONFIG_CMDLINE_FORCE and CONFIG_CMDLINE_FROM_BOOTLOADER unset)
<sergiusens> plars: so we are similar :-)
<w-flo> clouder_, use phablet-network-setup (GUI appears to be broken currently)
<annerajb> ogra_, ok
<plars> sergiusens: yep, I don't recall though, is that something that tedg said he is already aware of and should be fixed once upstart-app-launch lands?
<ogra_> annerajb, CONFIG_CMDLINE_EXTEND would usually add your config to the front of the cmdline ... but that way you cant have console=tty1 at the end ... the patch flips that so the cmdline snipped from the kernel config gets appended instead of prepended
<ogra_> it might need adjustment for your kernel :)
<ogra_> (the patch that is)
<annerajb> ok i applied the path
<annerajb> patch*
<ogra_> oh, it just applied ? no moaning ?
<ogra_> nice
<annerajb> i did it by hand lol
<ogra_> ah
<annerajb> ogra_, so i switch the console at the end to the start? http://pastebin.com/digGbhUr
<thumperest> hi all, i installed ubuntu touch today, but i cannot get my sms messeges. is therer a known bug or something?
<ogra_> annerajb, your commandline was totally fine ...
<m1fs> ubuntu on samsung galaxy nexus i9250
<ogra_> annerajb, the only important part is that console=tty1 is the last console= arg
<thumperest> LG Nexus 4
<annerajb> ogra_, ok i am going to build now.
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> you switched from force to extend ?
<annerajb> yes for is unset extend is set
<annerajb> force is unset*
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> then you should be able to boot ubuntu and still have the recovery mode (if the patch works :) )
<m1fs> "ubuntu on samsung galaxy nexus i9250"
<ogra_> m1fs, do you want to tell us something ?
<sergiusens> plars: tedg just told me the syntax is $(pkg)_$(app)_$(ver)
<ogra_> (speaking in while sentences helps sometimes)
<ogra_> *whole
<m1fs> ubuntu on samsung galaxy nexus i9250 how to ezy way.
<annerajb> need to reflash with odin since I can't get into recovery lol
<ogra_> m1fs, look at the devices wikipage, if it is not there you might have to do a port yourself
<ogra_> !devices | m1fs
<ubot5> m1fs: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<m1fs> thanks @ogra
<ogra_> annerajb, heh, yeah ...
<smoku> hi
<smoku> I'm porting to Dell Streak and the generated image borks during boot on E/PrintK  (    1): <3>init: cannot find '/system/bin/app_process', disabling 'zygote'
<smoku> no wonder.. there is no /system/bin/app_process
<smoku> should it even try to start sygote service?
<annerajb> isnt zygote a android service?
<ogra_> smoku, nope
<m1fs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/toro is this for ? samsung galaxy nexus i9250
<sergiusens> tedg: plars with the correct appid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5989985/
<m1fs> iff it is then no Install instructions ?
<tedg> sergiusens, Yeah, I mentioned that to jdstrand yesterday.  It needs updating in apparmor-click
<smoku> so, I should prepare custom init.rc?   I was under impression that I can use CyanogenMod device as-is
<tedg> sergiusens, It's trying to execute qtchooser
<annerajb> smoku, you cannot use cyanogen mod you have to flash a rootfs and initrd for your device
<jdstrand> actually, it needs an update to apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<annerajb> smoku, but if the device is supported in cyanogen mod is "theoretically easy" to get supported in ubuntu touch
<jdstrand> lucky for us, I fixed it yesterday: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/1.0.16
<jdstrand> sergiusens, tedg: ^
<sergiusens> jdstrand: oh, so /me just needs updating...
<jdstrand> sergiusens: update and run 'sudo click hook remove apparmor && sudo click hook install apparmor'
<smoku> annerajb, so this is what Porting guide mean in "As we're using CyanogenMod, we can easily take advantage of all the devices that are officially supported there."
<annerajb> smoku, yes that if it works in cyanogenmod with some changes you can get ubuntu touch to work
<sergiusens> jdstrand: ty!
<smoku> ok. thanks.  I need to look inside supported device repo then :)
<annerajb> smoku, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2173045
<sergiusens> plars: ^^
<smoku> annerajb, yup. seen that. but I'm on streak 5
<smoku> annerajb, just got mislead by that sentence in Porting guide, so I started with CM device repo and got pussled by missing zygote
<annerajb> smoku, btw if you are going to port it to streak 5 i suggest you take a look at the changes the guy that ported the other one did to get yours working
<m-b-o> balloons: has it worked?
<annerajb> usually is really easy to port to similar devices
<smoku> annerajb, already cloning. thanks :)
<balloons> m-b-o, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/359/
<m-b-o> balloons: yes, already saw that.... they changed it once again, will change that assert
<plars> sergiusens: still get zeitgeist error after running '/sbin/initctl start application APP_ID=com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_dropping-letters_0.1.2.2'
<balloons> m-b-o, perfect :-) with that I'll turn on gated commits
<balloons> fginther, can you enable gated commits for weather too? looks good
<sergiusens> ogra_: zygote is an android service (we removed it though)
<fginther> balloons, yep
<m-b-o> balloons: this was the only missing test?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i know :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: ack, then I missread :-)
<balloons> m-b-o, yes.. the only failure is what you see there
<ogra_> yeah, wasnt me :)
<sergiusens> plars: I get the app to launch but it launches below unity8
<ogra_> its shy
<m-b-o> balloons: I'VE updated the pending MP
<mhall119> having only 1.2GB on / on my Nexus 4 is very limiting
<mhall119> is there any way to get more?
<mhall119> any *easy* way I mean
<mhall119> trying to enable developer mode keeps using up all the space
<balloons> m-b-o, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/363/
<fginther> balloons, done
<m-b-o> fginther: does this mean, the tests must all pass before merge?
<fginther> m-b-o, yes
<balloons> hehe :-)
<m-b-o> ah, ok. First "needs-fixing" maill arrived :)
<balloons> m-b-o, you can a clean build
<balloons> *you got
<m-b-o> balloons: cool :)
<annerajb> ogra_, the bootline arguments are not there apparently it needs the force
<ogra_> annerajb, well, more likely the patch doesnt work, but yeah
<annerajb> the patch is to address the console for upstart right?
<ogra_> the patch is to append to the botloader commandline instead of prepending
<ogra_> when you use "EXTEND"
<annerajb> ok but that should only affect upstart or will that also affect break?
<ogra_> it doesnt matter where break is on the cmdline as long as it is there
<annerajb> ok i wanna debug why it's not starting to hand it over to the rootfs later ill deal with upstart (once i actually get the rootfs mounted)
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure it mounts and dies on upstart
<ogra_> (and the break=bottom shoulld confirm that)
<mfisch> sergiusens: how do I manually install a click package?
<mfisch> sergiusens: click install wants the sdk installed
<ogra_> there is an override switch you need to use
<sergiusens> mfisch: click install --user=phablet --force-missing-framework package.click
<ogra_> --force-missing-framework
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> i'm slow
<mfisch> this beats trying to install the SDK on the phone and filling the entire filesystem
<mfisch> sergiusens: AFAIK that's not in any docs, can you add it to your blog?
<sergiusens> mfisch: sure, you aer also supposed to be able to use pkcon but I haven't attempted, and I'm also waiting for the scope :-)
<mfisch> sergiusens: there will be a special scope for click packages?
<sergiusens> mfisch: yes, it will be seen in the app lens and you'll be bale to install apps from the store there
<sergiusens> mfisch: the ubuntu-sdk-1310 thing is more like an API level thing in android (I wish to believe at least)
<mfisch> ok
<sergiusens> ogra_: I had the copy/paste handy (I can't seem to remember that switch)
<mfisch> I tried installing it on the phone after the error ;)
<sergiusens> mfisch: it's not finished yet either, this is a stop gap solution
<ogra_> sergiusens, ah, i ran click install --help on the phone :)
<mfisch> so I should see my app now or do I need to reboot?
<mfisch> sergiusens: even after installing 2 packages "click list" returns no results
<sergiusens> mfisch: click list --user=phablet or as the phablet user
<mfisch> ah
<mfisch> sergiusens: perfect, now should I expect to see them in the apps lens?
<sergiusens> mfisch: it's not refreshed automatically yet.
<Chocanto> mhall119: If you want to do a meeting, i'm here :)
<Chocanto> or popey
<thumperest> hi all :) i have Nexus 4 installed latest build and i have some questions. is anybody to help ?
<thumperest> or bugs i think
<houseofbean> thumperest:  I've got it installed on my Nexus 4.  But I've been doing the apt-get update & upgrade.  I haven't flashed in about a week.  Not sure if I'd be much help as I have questions too.
<popey> thumperest: wassup?
<houseofbean> Dropping letters is addictive!
<houseofbean> From what I've read, I'm assuming the full way to update is to flash your device.  Lately, I've just been using apt-get update/upgrade.
<jamesh3> Hello everyone - Ubuntu Edge campaign is about 39k off crowdfunding record - Canonical needs your help now http://igg.me/at/ubuntuedge/x/4040308
<jdstrand> kalikiana: hey, I didn't get back to you. I think you have some questions regarding appliation paths and application confinement?
<annerajb> ogra_, apparently i broke it and after 10 builds the forced cmdline dont work anymore :( now i dont get any of the datapart cmdline arguments
<jdstrand> tedg: hey, jenkins complained about my merge request. is there something I need to do?
<tedg> jdstrand, Fix your merge request :-)
<tedg> Let me look.
<jdstrand> tedg: the tests passed :)
<jdstrand> this happened to me once before. I must not be doing something right
<tedg> jdstrand, Just set the commit message: https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/upstart-app-launch/prepare-env/+merge/180387/+edit-commit-message
<tedg> jdstrand, That's the message that gets put into the debian/changelog
<jdstrand> I thought I did that
<jdstrand> ah, no I guess not
<tedg> There's two things, the description and the commit message.
<jdstrand> tedg: complete with [ Jamie Strandboge ] style?
<tedg> The proposal page only has the commit message if you open the entry at the bottom.
<tedg> jdstrand, No, the tool will do that.
<jdstrand> tedg: should I use 78 char wide debian/changelog formatting?
<tedg> jdstrand, Hmm, I always just write a sentence and let it wrap it for me.  I'm not sure how it processes all that.
<tedg> cyphermox may know
<jdstrand> I guess we'll see! :)
<jdstrand> tedg: ok, we'll see how that goes. thanks :)
<tedg> np
<geek2076> Allo
<geek2076> Hello
<geek2076> I need help
<geek2076> On nexus 4 ubuntu touch work good now
<mfisch> sergiusens: I have no networking on the latest image. Is that a known issue?
<geek2076> No
<geek2076> For me it ok
<geek2076> Whit n4 and nexus to
<geek2076> You have what phone
<mfisch> n4
<mfisch> when I connect to wifi it just spins instead of prompting me for a password
<geek2076> Ok i try 3 time
<geek2076> And its ok
<geek2076> N4
<geek2076> I flash 2 zip and go
<geek2076> I have the file again
<geek2076> For n4
<geek2076> I work a bit on the image and now wifi work
<geek2076> For nexus 4 owner what the best rom
<geek2076> Like 23000 on benchmark
<geek2076> Have got 21000
<geek2076> Who have a problème whit wifi on ubuntu touch
<geek2076> On n4
<popey> works here
<geek2076> What
<popey> what what?
<geek2076> Work no
<geek2076> Popey
<popey> I'm running the latest image of ubuntu touch on my nexus 4, and wifi works
<popey> what's the problem?
<geek2076> Thanks
<geek2076> You have a link
<geek2076> Please
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<geek2076> Thanks
<cyphermox> jdstrand: in the launchpad stuff commit message and all you can just write it as you want, it will get wrapped for you
<cyphermox> it's in fact not really used so much in changelog either, what lands in changelog is usually the bug title if there is a bug linked to the merge request/branch
<kalikiana> jdstrand: my quest(ion) is to sort out if we a) can have per-app XDG_ environment variables based on app id (and it wasn't clear who is working in that area) b) if we need to patch Qt5 instead if the former isn't viable - we need a solution that works on the desktop and doesn't require confinement-only api
<balloons> fginther, can you have a look? I think when you added the ci checks for everything, it's not printing :-( https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-autopilot-tests/+merge/180430
<balloons> iBelieve, can you add the bit about not running the open file on non-desktop devices for now
<iBelieve> balloons, what do you mean? just comment it out?
<fginther> balloons, looking
<jdstrand> kalikiana: a) per app XDG_ env vars based on app id - unfortunately no. we feel this will break on the converged device
<jdstrand> kalikiana: b) sure
<jdstrand> kalikiana: let me direct you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement#Launching_applications
<jdstrand> kalikiana: are you looking at the bugs I filed regarding these?
<jdstrand> kalikiana: cause I am fixing the /tmp/*.sci by setting TMPDIR
<jdstrand> kalikiana: so you can skip that one
<jdstrand> kalikiana: the /var/tmp/etilqs* is weird. I can't reproduce it but hopefully it will also honor TMPDIR
<jdstrand> kalikiana: if not, then the library should be fixed for it (that is easily upstreamable)
<jdstrand> kalikiana: I would strongly argue that bug #1197051 and bug #1197056 upstream is doing the wrong thing
<ubot5> bug 1197051 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "SDK applications should not use ~/.local/share/Qt Project for sqlite files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197051
<ubot5> bug 1197056 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "SDK webview applications should not use ~/.local/share/Qt Project/QtQmlViewer/.QtWebKit/ for their databases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197056
<kalikiana> jdstrand: the problem is that these bugs make perfect sense on the desktop - you expect to share caches/ data, not just qt but for example other webkit flavours/ ports do that by default
<mfisch> popey: if wifi is working for you, don't upgrade
<mfisch> ssweeny: unless this wifi failure is an image-update only issue
<popey> mfisch: oh?
<sergiusens> wifi input box seems to be broken with the new indicators
<ssweeny> might it have to do with the new stacking in the indicator interface?
<kalikiana> jdstrand: and yes, I am looking at these as well. it depends a bit on the preferred approach to fix it, so I'm not diving into patches just yet
<mfisch> popey: yeah, we don't get a password prompt
<jdstrand> kalikiana: I'll concede that on bug #1197056
<mfisch> I'll do the old manual way, I think it's still in the wiki
<ubot5> bug 1197056 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "SDK webview applications should not use ~/.local/share/Qt Project/QtQmlViewer/.QtWebKit/ for their databases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197056
<sergiusens> mfisch: awe was going to followup with dednick
<mfisch> sergiusens: cool
<jdstrand> kalikiana: but that is not the case with bug #1197051
<ubot5> bug 1197051 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "SDK applications should not use ~/.local/share/Qt Project for sqlite files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197051
<mfisch> ssweeny: you'll need to add /opt to the writable-paths to install stuff
<ssweeny> mfisch, ack
<jdstrand> kalikiana: eg: ~/.local/share/Qt\ Project/QtQmlViewer/QML/OfflineStorage/Databases/11474b32865dbdb4426621e50b908f3b.ini
<jdstrand> kalikiana: that is not a reusable path
<mfisch> ssweeny: what are the odds that chown works in the initrd?
<jdstrand> well, maybe it is-- it might be an md5sum-- buit it is very odd
<mfisch> ssweeny: probably it can't figure out the userids
<ssweeny> mfisch, it might with numerical ids
<ssweeny> mfisch, but the initrd probably won't know the names of any users
<mfisch> right
<jdstrand> kalikiana: http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html references that other specifications dictate $XDG_DATA_DIRS/subdir/filename
<jdstrand> kalikiana: sorry, $XDG_DATA_HOME/subdir/filename
<kalikiana> jdstrand: it's due to qmlscene being "the same application" and it's fairly recent that it got api for qml to distinguish it as an "application"
<jdstrand> which is what we want. subdir=APPNAME
<jdstrand> kalikiana: anyway-- I'm not trying to be difficult, just expressing my point of view
<jdstrand> kalikiana: ah, well, that sounds promising then
<kalikiana> jdstrand: so the question here would be - if we find that qmlscene can be fixed, how/ where does it get the correct app name set?
<jdstrand> kalikiana: yes-- that was actually waht I was ging to mention
<kalikiana> something that works on the desktop especially
<jdstrand> kalikiana: for click, we are using the click package name
<awe> sergiusens, I emailed him...
<jdstrand> "name": "com.ubuntu.developer.user.pkgname"
<kalikiana> jdstrand: are developers expected to use the package name anywhere in their qml?
<jdstrand> kalikiana: I noticed that MainView has the concept of "applicationName"
<kalikiana> right
<jdstrand> kalikiana: hehe, you type faster than I :)
<kalikiana> which I think is pretty much the .desktop file I think
<kalikiana> but I'm not sure that is the same as the package
<fginther> balloons, I'm confused by the message being incorrect. I'll keep looking.
<jdstrand> kalikiana: I think you are right
<jdstrand> kalikiana: let's back up a step
<jdstrand> there is this concept of APP_ID floating through click, application lifecycle and application confinement
<jdstrand> the APP_ID is $pkgname_$appname_$version
<jdstrand> kalikiana: for confinement, we use $pkgname from the APP_ID
<jdstrand> kalikiana: so that you don't lose settings, etc when upgrading to a new version
<jdstrand> kalikiana: we actually export two variables you could use, but I'm not sure that is the best cause it is not upstreamable
<jdstrand> kalikiana: ie, APP_ID=com.ubuntu.developer.user.appname_appname_version
<jdstrand> UBUNTU_APPLICATION_ISOLATION=1
<jdstrand> kalikiana: so a short term solution would be to see if those two are set, and if they are, do $APP_ID.split('_')[0]
<jdstrand> that won't break kde, etc
<jdstrand> that is very Ubuntu specific though
<jdstrand> if the $pkgname could be declared in the qml, like how applicationName is, then that could be used instead
<kalikiana> jdstrand: would it be feasible to require that applicationName is equal to $pkgname so that it could be used to derive ~/.local/share/$pkgname
<kalikiana> or possibly another variable with the same effect
<jdstrand> kalikiana: from my perspective, sure. I just don't know how application_name is used in the sdk
<jdstrand> sorry
<jdstrand> applicationName
<kalikiana> it's used to let Unity tell what app is the same and belongs to what .desktop
<kalikiana> that's why the basename must match
<jdstrand> kalikiana: but if upstream had a variable that could be set, such that everything works (webkit notwithstanding, we can talk about that in a moment):
<jdstrand> someName: com.ubuntu.developer.username.appname
<jdstrand> such that the paths all end up being:
<jdstrand> $XDG_CACHE_HOME/$someName
<jdstrand> $XDG_DATA_HOME/$someName
<jdstrand> $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/$someName
<jdstrand> $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/$someName
<jdstrand> then we would be set
<jdstrand> kalikiana: I think something like that is conceivably upstreamable
<jdstrand> because it isn't ubuntu-specific
<jdstrand> heck, if that someName variable isn't defined, it can fallback to current behavior
<jdstrand> that's my thinking on it
<kalikiana> jdstrand: there is https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qcoreapplication.html#applicationName-prop if that is set it affects the folder name used below ~ /.local/share/
<jdstrand> ohh
<kalikiana> I need to verify if we can set that in qml, I don't think it is exposed
<kalikiana> but we could find a way to override it
<kalikiana> leaving only the cases where desktop might expect a different behavior eg. sharing caches
<jdstrand> so something like that would work fine from my perspective
<jdstrand> the sdk could default to setting it because it already knows how to generate a manifest
<jdstrand> so it is in a position to pre-fill it
<jdstrand> kalikiana: did you want to talk about the non-qtwebkit paths more, or shall we move on?
<kalikiana> ideally we'll have a way to verify if it is set correctly when creating the package… since it should be set in code
<ryukafalz> mfisch: I'm having the same WiFi issue on my Nexus 7 with the latest image
<jdstrand> kalikiana: yeah. that should be doable if it is in the mainView
<jdstrand> kalikiana: are you subscribed to ubuntu-appstore-developers
<kalikiana> jdstrand: I think I'm fine with this plan then; by non-qtwebkit you mean like /dev/shm/? I was planning to focus on app data & cache first, the other kinds of files seem more like bugs to fix in qt
<kalikiana> yes I am
<jdstrand> kalikiana: a very apropos discussion is happening there :)
<jdstrand> kalikiana: see "Summary: Planning going live" from alecu
<kalikiana> looking
<jdstrand> kalikiana: so, let me get the bug list
<jdstrand> kalikiana: bug #1197047 I am fixing by setting TMPDIR
<ubot5> bug 1197047 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "SDK applications create /tmp/*.sci files" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197047
<Jrlocoboy> I have a question: ANyone else expiriencing wifi problems on Saucy Ubuntu touch
<jdstrand> kalikiana: bug #1197049 I can't reproduce. it might be fixed by setting TMPDIR. it is likely an easy upstreamable fix to honor TMPDIR if not
<ubot5> bug 1197049 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "SDK applications sometimes create /var/tmp/etilqs_* files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197049
<jdstrand> kalikiana: bug #1197051 - that's the one we've been talking about
<w-flo> Jrlocoboy, like not being able to enter a WPA passkey?
<ubot5> bug 1197051 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "SDK applications should not use ~/.local/share/Qt Project for sqlite files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197051
<Jrlocoboy> YEah
<jdstrand> kalikiana: that leaves bug #1197060 and bug #1197056
<ubot5> bug 1197060 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "SDK webview applications should use an app-specific path for shared memory files" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197060
<ubot5> bug 1197056 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "SDK webview applications should not use ~/.local/share/Qt Project/QtQmlViewer/.QtWebKit/ for their databases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197056
<w-flo> Jrlocoboy, quite a few people (including me) have that issue. It used to work last week. A fix is probably being worked on :)
<Jrlocoboy> k thanks. I tought i installed Ubuntu wrong
<Jrlocoboy> thought*
<kalikiana> jdstrand: wrt mailing list, yes that is what I was thinking of. I think the plan is to have uploads initiated by qtcreator so in the best case we will have one place (QtC) to double-check the id in all places
<w-flo> Jrlocoboy, you can use phablet-network-setup to copy the wifi config from your desktop/lapto
<kalikiana> the main hindrance this is just time
<kalikiana> to implement it
<jdstrand> kalikiana: maybe the /dev/shm access is just a bug like you say. I think the way to handle the QtWebkit shared databases is to look at UBUNTU_APPLICATION_ISOLATION and parse APP_ID and distro patch it
<Jrlocoboy> can you explain how to. Im sort of a noob
<w-flo> sure, just open a terminal in ubuntu and type "phablet-network-setup", it will ask for your password. make sure your device is plugged into USB
<Jrlocoboy> k thanks
<jdstrand> kalikiana: the reason why I say disto patch there is because sdk apps will be using the chromium content api backend (Oxide) instead of QtWebkit
<jdstrand> kalikiana: we want to have that in place for 14.04, so there is no point fighting upstream or being clever. Oxide will support different profile that put the cache in different places
<jdstrand> kalikiana: chrisccoulson/ChrisCoulson has the details
<jdstrand> kalikiana: wrt QtC checks-- sure. people can get it right manually for a bit. so long as we have decent docs, that should be sufficient
<jdstrand> kalikiana: what do you think about my suggestion on qtwebkit?
<kalikiana> jdstrand: I think we can propose a patch upstream and distro-patch in any event
<jdstrand> kalikiana: well, it would help everyone-- I'll leave it up to you
<jdstrand> kalikiana: (meaning, fixing qtwebkit to do the same as the others could help everyone, but oxide is coming if you want the distro-patch shortcut :)
<jdstrand> kalikiana: so, sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. do you feel unblocked now?
<kalikiana> hmm you mean oxide would do what we need regardless of qtwebkit upstream?
<kalikiana> I thought it would be based on the same API
<kalikiana> but I haven't heard about it much for a while so I don't know all of it
<jdstrand> kalikiana: yes. oxide will be alongside qtwebkit. so, for example, kde would just keep using qtwebkit
<jdstrand> kalikiana: but the sdk and canonical supported apps would use oxide
<kalikiana> so applications opt-in to oxide api?
<jdstrand> depends how you define opt-in :)
<jdstrand> but yeah. pick one or the other
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson has a preliminary webview working via qml
<jdstrand> kalikiana: don't feel bad about not knowing about it-- quite a bit has happened there but it has had to be a one man job to get it to the point where others can jump in
<jdstrand> kalikiana: we are there now and I've got a todo to round up people to help out chrisccoulson :)
<chrisccoulson> :)
<kalikiana> I think I'd still like to see qtwebkit fixed then, we want to be nice with upstream api
<jdstrand> kalikiana: we might need some support from qml to make oxide put the files in the right place. chrisccoulson could say more-- I imagine we would want to support both shared and isolated scenarios
<jdstrand> kalikiana: sure, again, I'll leave that up to you :)
<jdstrand> kalikiana: are you unblocked now?
<kalikiana> jdstrand: absolutely, yes. it was worth replying after midnight :-D
<kalikiana> thanks a lot
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i think i'm lacking context (i missed the start of the conversation)
<jdstrand> kalikiana: oh gosh, I didn't know it was so lot
 * jdstrand hugs kalikiana 
<jdstrand> kalikiana: I'm glad I could help and thank *you* for your work on this :)
<kalikiana> jdstrand: no worries. I am keen to getting much closer to solving this. it's one of the things that people say now and then and it just needs a little persistence to get done
<kalikiana> partly in finding the right person to talk to
<kalikiana> chrisccoulson: your name came up in context of oxide - I was a bit behind in the latest and greatest developments there ;-)
<chrisccoulson> ah :)
<jdstrand> kalikiana: it will be huge for our application confinement to have this fixed. right now apps can tamper with each other cause there isn't a way to separate their files in policy
<chrisccoulson> oh, we're talking about where webkit stores its files?
<kalikiana> jdstrand: yeah. in context of the app contest it also came up "where do I put u1db files" and such questions
<jdstrand> kalikiana: I marked bug #1197047 won;t fix for ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<ubot5> bug 1197047 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "SDK applications create /tmp/*.sci files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197047
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> I am fixing that via TMPDIR
<kalikiana> great
<jdstrand> I'll add a comment to 1197049
<jdstrand> (/var/tmp/etilqs_* )
<jdstrand> I'[d like to know what is creating that so I can test TMPDIR with it :)
<kalikiana> I think it is used by webkit2 communication between processes, you should probably see it using the browser app
<kalikiana> just open some stuff
<jdstrand> bzoltan said it came from src/3rdparty/sqlite/sqlite3.c I see
<jdstrand> I'll check the source
<jdstrand> (qtbase-opensource-src)
<kalikiana> my mistake, I confused it with another bug
<kalikiana> jdstrand: so as it's kind of late here: feel free to assign to me if we have to fix/ patch qt to use the right path
<kalikiana> and I'll look into it soonish
<jdstrand> kalikiana: awesome, thanks! sleep well :)
<elkng> what is "Ubuntu Linux phone" ?
<elkng> is its architecture similar to android or its real linux ? with real tools instead of busybox ?
<elkng> what video player will be preinstalled on it on its release ? mplayer ?
<jono> awe, hey
<jono> looks like connecting to a wireless networking might be broken on mako
<awe> hey jono, wha's up?
<awe> nahh, worse
<awe> it be broken on all
<jono> oh?
<awe> ;(
<jono> bummer
<awe> yea
<jono> ok, nm
<jono> good to know it isn't just me :-)
<awe> we discussed earlier during our network/telephony meeting
<jono> this is not covered by our test infrastructure?
<awe> ted pointed me to dednick
<awe> but he's offline, so I emailed him about it
<jono> cool
<awe> AFAIK, no it's not covered by our test infrastructure
<jono> gotcha
<awe> I have plans to discuss system testing with sergiusens on Mon
<jono> cool
<elkng> anyone here ?
<awe> primarily to talk about telephony, but we may also discuss wifi as well
<cjohnston> jono: which build?
<awe> this morning
<awe> the password/passphrase dialog is busted
<jono> cjohnston, today
<jono> elkng, I think I am
<cjohnston> awe: ahh... so if you supply a network file it would work?
<sergiusens> awe: make that Tuesday, I just recall I have a national holiday on Monday
<awe> cjohnston, yes
<awe> sergiusens, ack
<cjohnston> awe: that explains why all the tests worked
<awe> sergiusens, can you schedule a meeting?
<cjohnston> I guess sergiusens didn't like that. heh
<awe> cjohnston, we've been waiting on the new networking indicator for awhile now.  I'm sure there was a conscious decision not to invest in auto-testing the old indicator UI
<awe> ;)
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> awe: I'd be happy if I could get 3g working on mine
<cjohnston> (or whatever the slowest internet is)
<awe> cjohnston, what device?
<cjohnston> mako
<awe> are you running the latest image?
<awe> there are know problems with data provisioning, and there's also a known race between NM and ofono that's being worked on
<awe> try restarting NM, and see if that does the trick
<awe> if not, then the next thing to check is whether or not you have a valid data context
<cjohnston> 20130814.1
<awe> you can check by running the ofono script 'list-contexts' ( in /usr/share/ofono/scripts )
<cjohnston> I saw yesterday I think about the bug being filed about the race but a restart wasn't working..
<cjohnston> lemme see what happens with those
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-16
<cjohnston> awe: looks like restarting NM fixed it today!
<awe> nice
<cjohnston> awe: if your typing in terminal, do you see the text disappear at times?
<awe> cjohnston, I don't use the terminal all that much, I prefer to adb into the device
<awe> on my desktop when text disappears, I blame compiz
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I play with terminal on the device every once in a while (read when I'm too lazy to find a cable)
<elkng> cjohnston: you and "sjohnson" are same person ?
<cjohnston> no
<chrisd_> is there a way to kill sidstage from the commnad line, i tried opening the phone on a nexus 10 and its hung
<thomi> uhhh.. odd question: after 'adb shell; sudo su - phablet' I can't type the letter 'm' - nothing appears in my terminal
<RAOF> But you can type other letters?
<thomi> yup
<thomi> it's clearly not my keyboard, see? mmmmMMMMmmm
<RAOF> Fun!
<thomi> and other terminals work...
<thomi> and the root account on the phablet device work as well!
<chrisd_> do any you guys run terminal outside of the side stage on nexus 10
<chrisd_> sidestage is way too small to run terminal app
<thomi> RAOF: ahh, apparently having 'horizontal-scroll-mode' set to on means you can't type 'm' O.0
<RAOF> Funky!
<cjohnston> thomi: its too fuzzy to read the text, but here is a video of 'text disappearing' http://ubuntuone.com/76w8k2dCfOnOr7LP0kZZUC
<hennke> hello all in here ..
<matv1> hey
<hennke> i have just one question . How shall i do too install ubuntu on my samsung galaxy S3 i9300
<matv1> just follow instructions on this page
<matv1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9300
<matv1> or did you find that already
<matv1> ?
<matv1> question of my own here: has anyone had the Ubuntu Qt sdk running on a 32 bit machine?
<matv1> I am having trouble, that i am not seeing of a 64 bit machine
<matv1> Anyone?
<matv1> at all?
<matv1> AskUbuntu has been quit on this issue for days as well
<matv1> just trying to find out if it is even possible
<matv1> mhall119 can you shed light perhaps?
<matv1> ubuntu qt sdk on 32 bit?
<cjohnston>  /19
<RAOF> matv1: I'm not aware of any reason why the SDK shouldn't work on 32 bit; what have you tried?
<matv1> i am not aware of any reason either. just cant get it to work
<matv1> it doesnt say anywhere that it wouldnt
<matv1> however:
<matv1>  here is my issue on askubuntu
<matv1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/331403/no-ubuntu-touch-templates-in-qt-5-0-2#comment423483_331403
<matv1> would you mind having a look?
<mhall119> matv1: how did you install the SDK?
<matv1> just used the normal command on the app dev page
<mhall119> hmmm, it sounds like something is either missing or didn't install correctly
<mhall119> first, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<matv1> 13.04
<mhall119> matv1: have you tried apt-get purging the ubuntu-sdk and re-installing?
<elkng> when it released will it be possible to inject wifi packets or wifi driver will not allow it ?
<mhall119> elkng: inject wifi packets?
<matv1> mhall119: yep (see my comment  on the AU issue)
<mhall119> matv1: ok, one more idea, do you have any older Qt paths in your $PATH ?
<matv1> hang on ill check
<elkng> mhall119: yes, like airreplay can do it
<mhall119> elkng: I have no idea what that is, sorry
<elkng> mhall119: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packet_injection
<elkng> .title
<mhall119> elkng: ah
<elkng> so ?
<cjohnston> sounds like your wanting to do some wifi hacking
<matv1> mhall119: nope echo $PATH doesnt give me anything qt related. Or is that not the way to check?
<mhall119> I still don't know, but if you put the device in developer mode you get access to everything, even root, so it's likely
<elkng> sounds like no one answering my question
<mhall119> matv1: that should be enough
<mhall119> matv1: maybe best to ask bzoltan in 5 hours
<mhall119> elkng: don't expect it to be easy though :)
<matv1> mhall119: cool! will do . cheers
<matv1> mhall119: ah and congrats on the edge record! well done .
<mhall119> thanks!
<mhall119> matv1: I didn't even notice, so thanks for the heads up
<matv1> no prob. that ought to be one to boast about to your grandkids afew years on :)
<ikillcypher> Hello
<bzoltan> mhall119: matv1: 5hours :) ??? I am up and active
<mhall119> bzoltan: I wasn't sure if you'd be awake already, or not asleep yet
<bzoltan> mhall119:  6am local time is a very normal start for me :)
 * bzoltan reading the askubuntu 
<mhall119> but you're awake until like 5am local time
<bzoltan> mhall119: sometimes :) not very often...
<bzoltan> So the solution should be to clean up the legacy QtCreator configuration under the ~/.config
<bzoltan> mhall119:  rm -r .config/Trolltech.conf .config/Qt* .config/Nokia*
<mhall119> bzoltan: not for me, for matv1, who's probably gone to sleep
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I replayed the question on askubuntu.
<hramrach> hello
<hramrach> how much working android do I need to run Ubuntu touch?
<RAOF> AIUI pretty much just a working kernel.
<Hashcode> probably need a bit more than working kernel
<hramrach> well, hte kernel works. I can see graphics output and I get these nice debug rings for touches and taps
<Hashcode> need full graphics layers / blobs, codecs, and any other HALs functioning
<hramrach> but the applications do not react to the taps and everything gets 'application not responding'
<hramrach> also the andriod framebuffer is different sizse from hte screen and I have no idea how to convince it to draw the desktop (or phonetop or what you call it) the same size as the screen
<hramrach> anyway, maybe I can pretend the android is working for now
<hramrach> so is there more manual installation than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation ?
<hramrach> becasue I do not have 'device specific zip'
<Nimble> you can port it to your device yourself
<Nimble> otherwise, check on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices for your device and there should be a zip.
<hramrach> there is no zip
<hramrach> so what do I need in that zip?
<hramrach> I can like pull the card with the andriod from the device or take the build tree and pack some stuff into a zip file or copy it to the card without packing anything, even
<hramrach> but what does Ubuntu need of the andriod and where to put it? and where to put Ubuntu itself?
<hramrach> I don't think I can get something like clockwork recovery working with Android not accepting touches and with no HW buttons other than power and recovery
<Mirv> tvoss_: hi, regarding the qtlocation patch. the config.tests and the code itself had a wrong include (needs 'ubuntu/' in front of application/location/*), and the plugin was not getting compiled since position.pro was not being modified. I'm now getting a linker error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5991664/
<tvoss_> Mirv, thanks, checking
<Mirv> tvoss_: the 'ubuntu/' because the pkgconfig file for ubuntu-platform-api does not have -I${includedir}/ubuntu, just -I${includedir}
<tvoss_> Mirv, that is fixed on trunk, but not yet released @ubuntu
<tvoss_> Mirv, so best to grab the platform API from trunk I would say
<Mirv> tvoss_: ok, I see it now. that's fine. so I added config_ubuntu:SUBDIRS += ubuntu to src/plugins/position/position.pro after which I got to this linker error eventually
<tvoss_> Mirv, doing the same now
<tvoss_> Mirv, okay, fixed locally :) how can I get the changes over to you?
<Mirv> tvoss_: our work method is a bit archaic :) but can you for example just reproduce the same you did last time, and I'll pick up the changes from there?
<Mirv> tvoss_: or just tarball src/plugins/position/ubuntu/
<tvoss_> Mirv, wow, now that is really archaic ;)
<Mirv> if it works, don't fix it :)
<tvoss_> Mirv, sent
<Mirv> tvoss_: grabbing
<Mirv> bzip2, that's not archaic, it's the 'advanced' format
<Mirv> tvoss_: made it into a patch, builds fine and the new plugin is getting installed. I can continue now on getting it to archives - but if you know a friendly ~core-dev you could bribe to accept my qtlocation update, it would help since didrocks is away until Monday
<tvoss_> Mirv, ack and thx
<usr_courier> Hi All. Have anyone flashed google nexus 4 with Ubuntu Touch yet? Is nexus 4 usable as a phone with it?
<usr_courier> I am going to buy used nexus 4 to flash UT to it and use as my primary phone. Is it usable? (I need only phone/sms + web/jabber)
<Mirv> tvoss_: you maybe noticed already but lp:music-hub has now automerger enabled. thanks for the LP setup changes as well.
<tvoss_> Mirv, thx :)
<timppa> Is there a bug open for web browser regarding self signed certs?
<dholbach> good morning
<timppa> I cannot access any https sites if there isn't a valid certificate
<timppa> and good morning to you too! :)
<Mirv> timppa: does not look like there would be a bug yet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app
<timppa> now there is, bug id 1212970
<Rasputin007> Has anybody an idea if there will be a Ubuntu Touch forum at some point soon? I hate to spend ages hunting info with google.
<Mirv> timppa: great!
<Rasputin007> Currently , if you want some info, you have to look through the mailing list if there is something (50+) new emails per day, look here, look at various blog sites of developers, google, browse xda-developer or search Ubuntu forum-results do not work with Ubuntu Touch and are often a few years old.
<Rasputin007> It would be much much more efficient if Canonical would open a Ubuntu Touch forum, to have a central information pool, rather then bits and bobs spread around the web. Would like to hear your opinion to this.
<diwic> ogra_, so I updated lxc-android-config and rebooted - and now the directory /dev/socket/qmux_bluetooth is rwx for everyone, but /dev/socket/qmux_bluetooth/qmux_connect_socket is still not accessible
<ogra_> diwic, hrm
<ogra_> i added a chmod -R, theoretically it should juyt change the files in the dir along
<ogra_> diwic, i'll fix it
<diwic> ogra_, thanks
<freeflying> is it a known issue that galaxy nexus reboot into recovery after run adb shell system-image-cli?
<nhaines> freeflying: I tjust tried it, and although the command doesn't seem to do anything (just freeze) on my PC, my phone hasn't rebooted and is still responsive.
<diwic> ogra_, I found the permission issue in telepathy-ofono, it was an apparmor profile
<freeflying> nhaines: it takes abit time to download upgrade image
<nhaines> freeflying: in that case, I'm glad I cancelled!  :)  Although...
<ogra_> diwic, does that mean you dont need the permission change anymore ?
<diwic> ogra_, the /dev/socket/ stuff is still needed; this was a completely different permission problem (I mentioned the latter on yesterday's standup)
<ogra_> ah, k
 * ogra_ remembers
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder if the -R didnt work because the dir wasnt populated when the change happened
<dpm> hi sil2100, morning! jamesh and Timo told me you're working on getting the mediascanner packages uploaded to saucy. As we'll be using them for the Music app, I'm interested :) what's the current status?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Tell A Joke Day! :-D
<sil2100> dpm: hi! The packaging is ready, so I'll hopefully find someone to sponsor it today - we'll then think about daily-releasing it as well
<Mirv> bzoltan / tvoss_: updated qtlocation plugin for saucy now in ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa (binaries pending publishing, ie. 5-10 minutes)
<Mirv> I'm looking at the more stripped down version for precise, quantal and raring
<ogra_> pete-woods, your last change to libusermetrics breaks the image builds, can you roll back the package ?
<Mirv> since we don't have platform-api there at the moment
<asac> ogra_: ++
<pete-woods> ogra_: I don't know how to do that - I've committed a fix, though..
<asac> ogra_: you could upload a version in between waht we expect
<asac> with the negative diff applied in the diff.gy
<asac> like if next upload from autolanding is ubuntu2
<ogra_> pete-woods, ah, can you make sure it gets into the archive quickly ?
<asac> and current is ubuntu1
<asac> you could make an ubuntu1.1 with the upstream changes removed
<ogra_> asac, uploading wont be faster than getting the fix in
<asac> ogra_: he cant make sure it gets in the archive quickly
<ogra_> (will take about the same time)
<asac> ogra_: thats probably didrocks
<pete-woods> I have no ability to accelerate the autolanding
<asac> sure. but we dont know if his stuff fixes it :)
<asac> we know going back will fix it
<asac> but ok to wait... as long as we push
<ogra_> well, i assume if someone uploads a fix he tested it :)
<asac> ogra_: you still dont know
<asac> ogra_: otherwise you wouldnt need to wait and double check afterwards
<asac> :)
<ogra_> no but as you say, there is a fast rollback path we can still take
<asac> i would just do it. i think next daily-release is in 4-6 hours
<asac> at best
<tvoss_> Mirv, thx
<asac> so if you upload now, we have the fix in 10 minutes :)
<ogra_> lol
<asac> tvoss_: coming
<ogra_> rather in 1.5h
<asac> ogra_: really ... why not. package build takes 10 minutes
<asac>  Finished 10 hours ago (took 11 minutes, 4.1 seconds)
<ogra_> then you have proposed migration and publishing
<tvoss_> asac, hold on, we catch up in 49 minutes from now on :)
<asac> tvoss_: oh ... thought i was late
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> asac, and proposed migration speed depends on the package dependencies
<tvoss_> asac, all good :)
<ogra_> (all rdepends get tested)
<ogra_> (afaik)
<Mirv> ogra_: asac: I already started a rerun of indicators stack in cu2d under which libusermetrics is, as Saviq asked on #ubuntu-unity
<ogra_> Mirv, awesome !
<asac> Mirv: so we can kick it manually?
<asac> Mirv: whats the timeline from now till it is in?
<ogra_> if cron can kick it, you can kick it manually :)
<asac> ogra_: sure, but the interface can vary. you might decide that a package upload/build is a good way to do it :)
<dpm> thanks sil2100!
<asac> ogra_: or ssh and a command
<Mirv> asac: yes, we can, although with the every 4h builds (next one in 45mins) we are aiming to never do that manually. ETA when this one finishes: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3428752/+listing-archive-extra + check run (not sure about its length)
<ogra_> well, as long as someone from the team is around and a fix is in tree already i think thats the fastest
<Saviq> Mirv, shouldn't libusermetrics be under unity8 stack, btw?
<ogra_> no matter waht interface :)
<Mirv> Saviq: maybe, it may be sort of magic thinking by didrocks related to dependencies that I wouldn't ever touch without asking :)
<Saviq> Mirv, ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, ok, will talk to Didier when he's back
<eyesis> hi
<eyesis> does ubuntu touch work on Nexux 7 v2 ?
<eyesis> I can not find any information on this topiv
<eyesis> topic
<ogra_> no, someone will have to port it
<eyesis> OH !
<eyesis> OH
<eyesis> OK
<ogra_> there seems to be a community forming around it for doing a port on the mailing list
<eyesis> thanks, but I need the device to be working in a week.
<ogra_> heh, well, i doubt it will be done by then ... unless you do a bunch of nightshifts yourself and do the port
<eyesis> So my only  option now  is  to look for v1
<eyesis> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> np
<asac> jcollado_afk: plars: doanac`: psivaa: something is fishy here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3549/
<asac> with security and sdk
 * jcollado looks at the security and sdk jobs
<Mirv> ogra_: as a core-dev, please ack packaging change http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5992152/
<asac> jcollado: awesome
<Mirv> asac: so it's ready now, we just need +1 on ^ from some core-dev
<Mirv> (libusermetrics fix)
<asac> yeah i am not a core-dev anymore :-P
<Mirv> asac: yes, I just checked :)
<asac> sad story
<bzoltan> Mirv: Thanks a lot... especially for the PQR stuff
 * asac cries for a moment again
<davmor2> Morning all
<Mirv> asac: hmm, we'd preferably have the +1 in about 8 minutes before the next cycle starts. can you think of any core-dev that could ack it now?
<jcollado> asac: There was some odd problem that psivaa already looked at about the results file not being found. From what I see the sdk new results are already available and the security ones are on its way.
<asac> ogra_: !!!!
<asac> ogra_: what are you doinmg man
<asac> ogra_: i guess package uploading isnt the best solution anyway :)?
<Mirv> dholbach: if around, can you ack http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5992152/ ?
<dholbach> Mirv, hum... ack? like just apply and upload?
<asac> dholbach: no ... just ack
<asac> :)
<dholbach> is there no other way to check if dbus is running or not?
<asac> say: with the core-dev powers given to me by the great ubuntu project, i ack this change to be OK to go in the archive
<Mirv> dholbach: "ack" is all is required, formally, we're fixing a package that's preventing others from installing https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/trunk
<dholbach> it should work
<dholbach> so, yes "ack" - "|| true" is usually a work around - but if it's necessary now to get going, go ahead :)
<asac> dholbach: we have a busted image and no tests etc. run ... so even if there are better ways to do it, we would like to get an ack :)
<asac> dholbach: rock!
<Mirv> ok, I read the 'ack' and publish :)
<asac> the great dholbach has spoken
<asac> Mirv: note it down :)
<asac> i guess he needs to sign it to be valid though
<dholbach> Mirv, man, I could have said "there's no space in the rack" and you would have read  "...ack..."
<dholbach> :-P
<dholbach> time for lunch - see you later :)
<Mirv> hehe :)
<Mirv> published
<Mirv> pete-woods: note dholbach's wish for another way of checking if dbus is running or not
<Mirv> the libusermetrics upload can be followed here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libusermetrics/1.1.1+13.10.20130816-0ubuntu1
<asac> tvoss_: !!
<tvoss_> asac, grabbing coffee :)
<asac> good idea
<asac> tvoss_: ok now i need a new coffee as well :)\
<asac> 1 min
<pete-woods> Mirv: will do, I just wanted to stop it breaking the build as quickly as possible
 * ogra_ sighs, massive netwoerk probs here today
<ogra_> asac, libusermetrics is published now ... starting a build
<ogra_> (and as i said, 57min since upload ...)
<asac> cool
<asac> thx4headsUP
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> #l33tfriday ?
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> diwic, hmm, this is harder than i thought, the file in the socket dir is actually created late after boot by qmuxd ... /me tries some tricks on the android side
<diwic> ogra_, so you don't want to create a bluetooth user like you have for radio, gps, etc?
<diwic> or bluetooth group
<ogra_> diwic, the prob is that pulse would have to run as that user or at least the user it runs under would have to be in that group
<ogra_> and if it isnt pulse directly that accesses it, the process that does would have to be gid bluetooth
<diwic> ogra_, the phablet user is already in the bluetooth group
<asac> oSoMoN: is it easy for me to try enabling v8 hotspot/jit ?
<ogra_> diwic, well, then it would work if pulse would actually run as phablet ...
<asac> i know there are crashes, but wanted to feel what improvements we get to the performance
<diwic> ogra_, it does?
<diwic> ogra_, or; what else would you think it runs like?
<ogra_> diwic, so what am i doing here ?
<ogra_> (if it does work)
<diwic> ogra_, qmux_bluetooth is not accessible by the bluetooth group
<ogra_> diwic, oh, i see the issue
<ogra_> yeah
<diwic> ogra_, it's assigned to group 1002 or something
<ogra_> different numeric GIDs
<oSoMoN> asac: it requires a rebuild of qtwebkit
<ogra_> diwic, which is bluetooth in android :)
<ogra_> seems i actually only need to make the numerical IDs match
<morphis> oSoMoN, asac: afaik v8 is no longer supported with recent qtwebkit
<w-flo> ogra_, when you're at it, could you add the "compass" user/group as well? =)
<ogra_> w-flo, know the ID from the top of your head ?
<ogra_> (note that we are actually trying to get rid of the android groups in ubuntu if possible)
<asac> morphis: do they provide feasible alternative options?
<w-flo> ogra_, nope. Getting rid of it seems fine too, but then you should edit the init.rc in system/core/rootdir
<w-flo> sorry, ueventd.rc
<w-flo> to get rid of the compass user in that file
<ogra_> w-flo, well, only if we know that no binary blobs have it hardcoded
<w-flo> oh. yeah. :) Not sure about that
 * ogra_ cries 
<morphis> asac: afaik they only option is using jsc
<asac> morphis: ok... and thats pretty slow i figure?
<morphis> asac: from what I saw that highly depends on the aspect you're looking at
<Mirv> Saviq: bug #1212580 strikes again http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1036/
<ubot5> bug 1212580 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Failing unity8 tests since evening Aug 14th" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212580
<sil2100> dholbach: hi! Can I ask you for a packaging ACK for the daily-release process as well?
<sil2100> dholbach: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/WebApps/job/cu2d-webapp-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-webapps-qml_0.1+13.10.20130816.1-0ubuntu1.diff needs approval ;)
<ogra_> cyphermox,  already around ?
<asac> morphis: i look at usability/performance of popular websites for my assessment
<Saviq> Mirv, the crasah is there still 'cause Unity wasn't released
<Saviq> Mirv, looking at the other fail
<morphis> asac: did you check with a webkit+jsc based browser and chromium for example?
<Mirv> Saviq: right it was that relationship, and unity itself has the https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1212945 from previous runs
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1212945 in Unity "A surge of failing autopilot tests in unity" [Critical,New]
<Saviq> Mirv, actually yeah, both are the same reason
<w-flo> ah, finally I figured out where android defines users. compass is 1008, but that doesn't help with deciding wheter or not to add that user.. The accelerometer seems to work fine with the "system" user instead of "compass", I don't know about the other compass things
<w-flo> (might be device specific..)
<asac> sil2100: that changelog doesnt really reflect what is in the diff, no? e.g. more in the changelog then in the upload?
<asac> sil2100: oh the content diff is missing. interesting
<sil2100> asac: the diff only shows the changes that are made to the packaging + build system files
<asac> then nevermind.
<asac> sil2100: why dont we have the full diff as well?
<asac> to ease review?
<sil2100> asac: well, not really, since this would make things much harder - upstream code belongs to upstream, we only make sure that the packaging changes are ok, since this is our 'turf'
<sil2100> asac: having a big diff would make those packaging reviews much harder, since there would be lots of code to be browsed through
<ogra_> diwic, ok, the 8pm UTC image today should have the right GID
<diwic> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> (i hope i didnt break other BT stuff now)
<diwic> ogra_, is it also in lxc-android-config ?
<ogra_> the prob we have is that the group is created by the bluez package, long before we set up the groups in the image build
<ogra_> so i needed to modify the GID post install
<ogra_> diwic, no, it happens at image build time
<diwic> ogra_, i e, not fixed by a package upgrade then, must reflash
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> to test the change just edit /etc/group and change the bluetooth GID to 1002
<ogra_> (and rip out the upstart job hackery from lxc-android-config indeed)
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ touch /dev/socket/qmux_bluetooth/qmux_connect_socket
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> seems to work fine for mwe
<ogra_> *me
<Nexus> hi
<Guest36590> when is the release version of ubuntu touch available?
<ogra_> asac, new image up
<asac> ogra_: cool :)
<timppa> Is there a way to reduce ringtone volume atm?
<kalikiana> can you said that again? I didn't hear you
<ogra_> timppa, if thats broken nobody will fix it until the new audio stack landed i fear
<ogra_> (which should happen soon)
<jdstrand> diwic: regarding ofono/apparmor> di you file a bug?
<diwic> jdstrand, not really. Here's what I did: https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/pulseaudio/+files/telepathy-mission-control-5_1%3A5.14.1-1ubuntu3_1%3A5.14.1-1ubuntu3%2Bpulseaudio1.diff.gz
<diwic> jdstrand, but the pulseaudio stuff is currently on a side image
<jdstrand> we should break pulseaudio out into its own abstraction...
<jdstrand> diwic: ok, well, if you want to upload that, it looks ok to me :)
<diwic> jdstrand, I don't have upload rights.
<jdstrand> do you want me to?
<diwic> jdstrand, but I agree; we should have a pulseaudio-client abstraction that just includes the pulseaudio stuff
<jdstrand> diwic: right, but I need to switch that in apparmor
<jdstrand> I'll do that later
<diwic> jdstrand, I guess it would be good if you uploaded it (after changing the version number, I guess). And once we have flipped to use PulseAudio in the main touch image we can probably remove /dev/binder
<jdstrand> yes! :)
 * jdstrand is looking forward to that
<diwic> jdstrand, the only thing is that is quite confusing to have telepathy-ofono rules in a completely different package
<jdstrand> that could be changed to. feel free to file a bug
<jdstrand> too
<timppa> ogra_ ok
<dholbach> sil2100, not sure if it's resolved already - I had some networking issues - on the page you mention I get a 404
<sil2100> dholbach: it has been approved already, but thanks
<om26er> ogra_, hey where is the source for ubuntu-touch-meta ?
<chrisd_> is it proper to file a bug to have the terminal app run in full screen?
<dholbach> cool
<ogra_> om26er, in the archive
<om26er> ogra_, right, I meant the branch in which the code is hosted, which I just found :)
<ogra_> there is (or shouldnt be) a branch
<ogra_> (wouldnt make sense, the package generates itself from the seeds if you use the ./update command in the source package)
<ogra_> you usually dont hacke that package except for running this script
<ogra_> (and making a changelog entry)
<ogra_> s/hacke/change/
 * ogra_ glares at his keyboard
<om26er> ogra_, ok, trying that
<ogra_> what do you want to do ?
<om26er> ogra_, i want qtorganizer5-eds in the image
<ogra_> ok, so you start by pulling the seed branch
<om26er> and probably ubuntu-keyboard soonish
<ogra_> change the seeds and push
<ogra_> then pull the meta source and run ./update in it ... check debian/changelog (and edit it if needed) and build a source package ... which you then upload
<ogra_> note the update script requires germinate installed
<ogra_> (seeds are at lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy/)
<mamenyaka> ogra_, just a quick question, can I have a MR against lp:ubuntu/lxc-android-config with the device rule files?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, with pleasure :)
<ogra_> put me in as reviewer
<mamenyaka> there is one from a long time ago pending, but it's not good, and I even put you as reviewer
<ogra_> oh ?
 * ogra_ checks
<mamenyaka> could you cancel that one? I will submit a new one
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/saucy/+merge/178378
<ogra_> this one ?
<mamenyaka> yes
<mamenyaka> but it has the wrong file names
<mamenyaka> so I will get a new one
<ogra_> ok. deleting
<timppa> ogra_ is there any way to adjust volume from adb shell?
<ogra_> timppa, you could try alsamixer, but it wont persist and wont influence pulse i fear
<mamenyaka> ogra_, MR done, hope I didn't screw things up, only n8000 files for now
<diwic> awe, sergiusens you were having a galaxy nexus, would you like to install the pulseaudio image and see how well it works?
<jdstrand> diwic: fyi, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-mission-control-5/1:5.14.1-1ubuntu4
<diwic> jdstrand, ack, thanks
<jdstrand> np
<timppa> I'll try, thanks again!
<ogra_> mamenyaka, did you forget bzr add before the commit ?
<timppa> ogra_ there is pulseaudio stream volume control in alsamixer, it works
<ogra_> timppa, right, just wont be persistent
<ogra_> (a reboot will reset the defaults)
<timppa> yes, sure
<mamenyaka> ogra_, no, I have: added usr/lib/lxc-android-config/70-GT-N8000.rules
<mamenyaka> added usr/lib/lxc-android-config/70-GT-N8013.rules
<ogra_> mamenyaka, using bzr add ?
<mamenyaka> yes
<mamenyaka> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mamenyaka/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/pollux-n8000_rules/files/head:/usr/lib/lxc-android-config/
<ogra_> well https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/saucy/+merge/180547 doesnt look like you added anything
<mamenyaka> the files show up here
<ogra_> Preview Diff
<ogra_> Empty
<mamenyaka> yes, I see
<mamenyaka> can I do MR from terminal?
<ogra_> hmm, i never tried
<ogra_> probably through some launpadlib api script
<ogra_> *launch
<mamenyaka> okay, forget it
<mamenyaka> how can I check status?
<mamenyaka> like git status
<mamenyaka> or svn status
<diwic> bzr status
<mamenyaka> nothing
<diwic> I think you want to see the diff of your latest commit
<w-flo> mamenyaka, I think you have the merge proposal from "trunk" (or whatever that is in bzr) to your branch instead of the other way round
<mamenyaka> that may be it
<mamenyaka> ogra_, now
<asac> plars: doanac`: where do we stand wrt landing settle before/after tests?
<asac> unity8 failed again and current hearsay is that its probably noisy enviornment :)
<asac> jcollado: can you retry unity8?
<jcollado> asac: Are you talking about the unit8-autopilot test for some device?
<asac> jcollado: the one out of mako/maguro that failed yes
<jcollado> asac: I see both of them passed: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3564/  http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3567/
<asac> jcollado: oh i didnt see the new run
<asac> yet
<asac> lets wait then
<asac> thx
<jcollado> asac: No problem
<mamenyaka> can someone give me a hint on this? why is this binary not building? https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_common/tree/cm-10.1/extract_elf_ramdisk
<nhaines> If I need to restore Android temporarily, what's the best way to back up my Ubuntu phone data to restore it later?
<popey> nhaines: tar up your /home/phablet ?
<popey> and "adb pull /home/tarball.tgz" to get it off the device
<nhaines> popey: sounds good.  I'm concerned that the contacts db might need something before I do that?
<popey> nah, should all be fine
<mamenyaka> nhaines, if you don't wipe, you can just flash CM and it will not touch data/ubuntu
<popey> nhaines: i use a script to back mine up now and then
<nhaines> mamenyaka: back to Android 4.3 from Google.  But that's really good to know!
<mamenyaka> I "dual boot" this way
<nhaines> popey: now it's time for http://xkcd.com/1168/
<mamenyaka> flash device image to have ubuntu touch, flash CM to have android
<popey> hah
<popey> thats some extreme dual booting
<mamenyaka> it works
<mamenyaka> and I can skip backup
<plars> asac: I pushed a MP to add more configurability to the settle tool last night, will do the other part later today once that lands
<plars> asac: it will be there today I feel sure
<nhaines> popey: is your script shareable?
<asac> plars: nice :)
<popey> nhaines: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/backup-phablet.sh
<popey> but may need tweaking for your own requirements
<nhaines> popey: much obliged!  Thank you for the tar advice and so much more so for the script!
<nhaines> It's nowhere close to being a daily driver, but man is it nice to have Ubuntu on my phone in my pocket.
<mamenyaka> guys, what's this error: systemd-udevd[731]: Failed to apply ACL on /dev/video0: Operation not supported
<mamenyaka> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992724/
<rpage> hello all when is the phone release date
<mamenyaka> ogra_, w-flo, sergiusens ^^^
<mamenyaka> and there a lot more
<w-flo> mamenyaka, I remember I've had exactly the same error. I think I've changed something in the kernel config and it disappeared..?!
<mamenyaka> well great
<mamenyaka> I don't remember who, but someone found something about that error, and there was devtmpfs mentioned
<mamenyaka> here in the chat
<rpage> what hardware phone it will be shipped on
<mamenyaka> rpage, http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<w-flo> mamenyaka, maybe CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y ?
<hramrach> yes, quite likely
<w-flo> I also have CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y  and CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y , mamenyaka
<hramrach> or enable that option ofr the udev mount if something explicitly disables
<hramrach> *for
<mamenyaka> can I just copy them in the config file?
<hramrach> maybe
<w-flo> mamenyaka, I enabled that in "make menuconfig"
<mamenyaka> that what I was asking for
<hramrach> but if they depend on something they will just get disabled again
<annerajb> morning
<mamenyaka> also, all the other configs from the porting guide should be enabled throu menuconfig?
<hramrach> evening
<rpage> is the phone already out
<mamenyaka> rpage, in 2014
<mamenyaka> if you donate 20 mil
<hramrach> is it 2014 already?
<w-flo> mamenyaka, maybe that is safer... /me has almost no kernel config knowledge
<annerajb> ogra_, still havent gotten to the mount bottom spent whole day yesterday figthing with kernel arguments not showing up.... (had renamed the kconfig command line variable to something else so it was using defaults always)
<mamenyaka> where do I find the options?
<rpage> thanks mamenyaka , but for now we can use ports to install it on andriod
<mamenyaka> yes
<rpage> cool
<mamenyaka> is it the ext4 posix access control list?
<w-flo> mamenyaka, I guess it's "Tmpfs POSIX Access Control Lists"
<w-flo> in the "Pseudo filesystems" menu
<mamenyaka> w-flo, is it in the file system menu?
<mamenyaka> got it
<davmor2> ogra_: I hate nm I never had so many issues with before now :)  phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending --wipe installed todays image I select nm indicator, click on my access point and it tries to connect rather than giving me the password prompt D'oh
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, there are indicator changes pending ...
<mamenyaka> ogra_, is the MR okay?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, yep, uploaded
<sergiusens> davmor2: just like the early days of network manager nm-applet :-)
<davmor2> sergiusens: nope some how I magically missed all of that :)
<sergiusens> lucky you
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<hramrach> use the wires ;-)
<mamenyaka> ogra_, power_supply usb: driver failed to report `present' property: 4294967274
<ogra_> sounds like a kernel/driver issue
<mamenyaka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992724/
<mamenyaka> this is causing I guess the reboot when I unplug usb
<ogra_> yeah probably
<ogra_> does it boot when it is unplugged ?
<mamenyaka> no
<ogra_> i.e. is it only the unpülug event that kills it ?
<ogra_> sounds more like a battery issue to me
<mamenyaka> but not hardware issue?
<ogra_> well, i would pretty much categorize a battery as hardware, not sure about you :)
<mamenyaka> oh come on
<ogra_> does the battery work in android ?
<mamenyaka> so, I mean, my battery isn't bad, others have this issue too
<ogra_> currently ...
<ogra_> ah
<jeanaustinr> Hi I'm flashing my nexus 4
<ogra_> well but obviously you have no power when the USB is unplugged ... probably a kernel driver missing, or a special boot flag that triggers a switch of the power source or some such
<jeanaustinr> phablet-flash cdimage-touch -d grouper -b
<w-flo> jeanaustinr, nexus 4 is not grouper AFAIK
<jeanaustinr> That was the last command
<ogra_> yeah, nexus4 is mako
<jeanaustinr> I see. So which argument do I need
<jeanaustinr> I mean command
<mamenyaka> ogra_, sorry for asking, how can I find the options that ned to be enabled in the porting guide for the kernel in menuconfig?
<mamenyaka> like go through everything?
<w-flo> mamenyaka, you could google for the config option and try to parse the Kconfig content, it worked for me :)
<mamenyaka> okay
<ogra_> jeanaustinr, replace grouper with mako
<w-flo> mamenyaka, I guess the porting guide config options should work without menuconfig.. hopefully
<mamenyaka> yes they work, but they were removed when I menuconfig in posix ACL
<jeanaustinr> Alright. I just did. How large is the download?
<w-flo> oh, strange. have fun with the menus then :D
<mamenyaka> ~400 mb
<mamenyaka> I always have fun
<jeanaustinr> Thanks everyone
<cyphermox> ogra_: what's up?
<jcollado> ogra_: ping
<ogra_> cyphermox, so for porper pulse functionallity, we need the bluetooth group set to the same GUI aundroid uses ...
<diwic> 1002
<diwic> is the group ID
<jcollado> ogra_: I've been told that there's an option in phablet-flash to restrict the amount of memory available in the device. Is that correct?
<ogra_> cyphermox, while the image build scripts actually creates that group when it doesnt exist, with bluez in the image this group is actually already existing at the point where the postinst runs
<ogra_> jcollado, yeah, talk to asac, i dont know how exactly this works, but he worked this out together with apw
<ogra_> cyphermox, so what i currently do is to re-set the GID during images build, i just wanted to know if you know anything in bluez that might break through this
<jcollado> asac: Could you provide me with some information about how to use memory restriction with phablet-flash?
<gema_> sergiusens: ^ ?
<apw> jcollado, you need to add a kernel command line parameter mem=!<size>
<thumperest> hi all is it possible to use ubuntu desktop from the nexus 4 touch installed? or is it going to be added later ?
<jcollado> apw: Thanks. I think I'm still missing how to pass the kernel parameter to phablet-flash.
<gema_> apw: asac said this would be integrated into phablet-flash
<gema_> apw: so that if problems are found things can be easily reproduced
<apw> jcollado, depends on the device in large part
<sergiusens> gema_: I read talks about it in the past, but nothing concrete
<mamenyaka> w-flo, got most of the options enabled with menuconfig, but for there are some that don't appear in the defconfig file after enabling them, for example swap
<sergiusens> gema_: I haven't seen an MR, bug or WI for that
<gema_> sergiusens: ack, will talk to asac
<gema_> jcollado: just move on to the next thing
<jcollado> apw: Let's say the target device is mako. How should I do that?
<apw> jcollado, not sure, ogra_ may remember
<ogra_> on the supported devices you can use abootimg
<asac> sergiusens: gema_: whats up?
<gema_> asac: we've got to a point where we can add the memory job with restricted memory
<asac> jcollado: oh ... you need to force cmdline=mem=!386m
<gema_> asac: but phablet-flash doesn't have the option
<asac> phablet-flash has an option to force cmdline
<asac> ogra_: ^^
<asac> the syntax is like above
<ogra_> it does ?
<asac> mem=!386m
<gema_> asac: there's no mem option in phablet-flash
<asac> sergiusens: i think you added support for pass cmdline to phablet-flash, right?
<asac> gema_: no ... but kernel cmdline
<gema_> ahh
<asac> you just put "mem=!386m" there
<asac> :)
<cyphermox> ogra_: no, the GUID should be irrelevant
<asac> so probably something like --cmdline "mem=!386m"
<mfisch> ogra_: morning
<gema_> asac: no cmdline either
<asac> sergiusens: ^^
<gema_> or maybe there is
<asac> what happened to that
<asac> the new phablet-flash isnt nice anymore
<ogra_> cyphermox, great, i was looking for dirs it might create with that GID from pre or postinst but seems there is nothing
<sergiusens> asac: no, I haven't
<ogra_> asac, that was never there
<asac> someone said they will commit it:)
<asac> i dont want to look up my irclogs :)
<asac> anyway we need it
<ogra_> for the supported devices where abootimg works and is shipped it wouldnt be hard to implement though
<asac> of course
<asac> we only want it for that stuff
<sergiusens> ogra_: wouldn't it be easier to do it from the host?
<sergiusens> during flash?
<sergiusens> or is this post flash?
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, the commands will be the same, wether you call them on the host with img or on the ddevice with /dev/disk/boot
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm just trying to undestand the requirements
<ogra_> mem=!82352485 needs to be added to the commandline
<sergiusens> as in, is this something you want to iterate over? or only on full flashes
<ogra_> it is for a special test run
<ogra_> where asac wants to test against low mem devices
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, I'll ask you some questions later today, doing other stuff now
<asac> sergiusens: fresh installs
<asac> doesnt need to be there for tweaking
<asac> just if i run phablet-flash
<asac> just if i run phablet-flash cdimage-touch
<asac> something like: phablet-flash --cmdline "mem=!100000m" cdimage-touch
<asac> sergiusens: i would sugget to not make it memory specific option
<asac> can be a hidden option though... but if you make it mem=.. specific i am also happy
<asac> sergiusens: do you need any other help on this click stuff?
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992962/
<sergiusens> asac: not with click, I'm doing that now
<asac> cool
<ogra_> essentially you want something like that
<asac> ogra_: exactly!!
<asac> thats the semantic i would love
<asac> then we can evil kernel games in the qalab every day :)
<ogra_> (probably with better quoting, some argument checks etc)
<ogra_> asac, i can finish a script for adding/removing from the cmdline and ship it
<ogra_> after the standup meeting
<ogra_> phablet-run-tests then just needs to learn how to use it
<asac> ogra_: i think we should directly do the phablet-flash feature
<asac> unless people say they cant do it soonish
<ogra_> thats a lot of subprocess wrangling
<asac> ogra_: i want it to be transparent: install image with special kernel mode
<mfisch> ogra_: can we talk about my MP when you're free?
<ogra_> i would just ship a working script in initramfs-toold-ubuntu-touch phablet-flash can use then
<asac> ogra_: there is far more trouble for qa lab
<sergiusens> asac: doing it in test-run seems better that flash time
<asac> if we have to ad another reboot step
<asac> so plz not :)
<ogra_> mfisch, the one thats uploaded already ? or is there a new one ?
<asac> sergiusens: is there a bootprompt feature at all?
<asac> if not i dont see how
<ogra_> asac, you would want to change it before flashing ?
<asac> i want to flash with special kernel options
<asac> so i flash and next time i see its there as i wanted it
<ogra_> yeah, that will get messy in python
<sergiusens> asac: ok, so that's why I asked if we should do it on the host
<mfisch> ogra_: I sent one last night, still claims to be pending. It needs changes in other places, so thats what I wanted to discuss
<asac> i want phablet-flash --cmdline "mem=!386m"
<ogra_> mfisch, argh, ok, i forgot to mark it merged
<asac> unless we have a script that i can say: phablet-boot --cmdline "mem=!..."
<asac> but that would require pretty big changes in qalab
<asac> sergiusens: so yeah on host, and at best without any additional reboots etc.
<asac> not sure if that leaves another option then just making phablet-flash do the right thing
<sergiusens> asac: ok, you will probably loose this no reboot feature for image based upgrades
<sergiusens> I don't have control there
<mfisch> ogra_: what do you think about modifying writable paths to have an optional owner field? /opt needs to be owned by clickpkg
<olli_> balloons, did thomi send you an update for the xmir test cases?
<ogra_> mfisch, well, thats all stgrabers playground ... i'm not sure how that would work in a multiuser (tablet) env
<ogra_> do we actually want to have multiple installs of all apps ?
<asac> sergiusens: maybe we should have a quick talk with doanac in 30 minutes or so
<mfisch> ogra_: why would you need multiple installs? apps go into opt owned by clickpkg, not phablet
<asac> just to figure whats easy/hard for them and you
<asac> and balance
<sergiusens> asac: ok, let me ping you guys with a hangout link right after my standup
<jeanaustinr> Hi again
<mamenyaka> ogra_, have a moment?
<asac> probably quicker and i certainly have already reached my weekly typing quota this weeek :)
<jeanaustinr> I downloaded the mako but the device is still offline it says
<ogra_> mfisch, ah, i thought phablet
<asac> doanac`: are you avail?
<mfisch> ogra_: nope
<ogra_> mfisch, yeah,, then it makes sense
<asac> sergiusens: if doanac` is not avail we have no choice
<asac> but to wait :)
<ogra_> mfisch, though i wouldnt take all of /opt
<ogra_> mfisch, in convergence people might want to use it :)
<mfisch> ogra_: click packages seem to need to own /opt or they will not install.
<mfisch> ogra_: let me look at the click source code, perhaps there is a bug
<doanac`> asac: i'm around. in a meeting but will be free in 10 minutes
<asac> doanac`: that fits nicely
<ogra_> mfisch, that definitely sounds like a bug
<asac> sergiusens: so yeah lets start in 10 or so
<sergiusens> mfisch: what are you trying to accomplish?
<sergiusens> asac: I have standup in 10
<ogra_> mfisch, i could imagine they own the com.ubuntu.whatever subdir in there
<mfisch> sergiusens: click packages do not work on image update images
<asac> doanac`: 40 minutes ok?
 * asac schedules something
<doanac`> asac: sure
<sergiusens> mfisch: oh, no, that's why I said you need to wait for the click install destination to be redefined
<mfisch> ogra_: there is a click.ubuntu.com, which is owned correctly, but if clickpkg doesn't own /opt it wont work
<sergiusens> mfisch: the path will change
<sergiusens> it just hasn't yet
<ogra_> heh, so should i better roll back that change ?
<ogra_> (not that it does any harm ....)
<jeanaustinr> ogra_, hi... I already replaced grouper with mako however the devices is offline it says
<sergiusens> ogra_: what change? I say don't make changes to click without consulting with cjwatson :-)
<mfisch> sergiusens: its an image-update change, not a click change
<mfisch> sergiusens: to make /opt r/w
<ogra_> sergiusens, to lxc-android-config
<ogra_> sergiusens, i would never touch click :)
<sergiusens> hmmm... well if that path is defined as the final one, ok... but last I heard, it was going to change
<mfisch> I was selfishly trying to make them work since it makes what I'm working on easier, but if the path moves, then I'll wait
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and i'll drop the change again with the next upload
<davmor2> ogra_: I bet you touch click when terminator-click lands ;)
<asac> ogra_: todays build good for pushing?
<asac> jcollado: security tests havent run here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3567/
<vesar> hey does anyone know how can I make my ubuntu touch application open in full screen mode on device?
<ogra_> asac, my script thinks so
<ogra_> hmm, at least for maguro ...
 * ogra_ will have to check why mako doesnt work after the meeting
<mhall119> vesar: full screen mode is the only mode on Ubuntu Touch
<jcollado> asac: I see that psivaa already scheduled a new run and that there are 3 passes there. However that run hasn't yet been published.
<sergiusens> mhall119: vesar or do you want to use the indicator space too?
<vesar> mhall119, exactly
<mhall119> oh right, forgot about that ability
<ogra_> sergiusens, hangout ?
<vesar> sergiusens, mhall119 : there are many app currently on the phone that don't have indicators visible on the screen. Camera, gallery etc. Looking for how to enable that mode.
<jeanaustinr> My phone is stuck on the Google logo after pushing the image. Is it normal?
<popey> those are not qml apps
<popey> thats probably why
<sergiusens> vesar: ricmm or Saviq would know
<pmcgowan> vesar, there is no full screen yet
<psivaa> jcollado: asac: there is a large queue in the jenkins publisher, so it might take a little while
<pmcgowan> vesar, that will come with Mir I believe
<Saviq> pmcgowan, there is, although it's hardcoded-ish-somewhere
<pmcgowan> Saviq, thats too technical for me
<mhall119> popey: it should be possible from QML apps too, if it isn't the SDK needs to be extended to allow it
<Saviq> pmcgowan, :)
<Saviq> ricmm, how do we make apps fullscreen again?
<Saviq> dednick, ogra_, we got unity8 green
<Saviq> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/
<dednick> Saviq: woop
<mhall119> Kaleo: bzoltan: can either of you tell vesar how to make an SDK app hide the top panel?
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah. noticed :)
<Saviq> ogra_, care to core-dev-approve the packaging change
<mamenyaka> also, can we make apps that only take half of the screen on tablets bigger?
<Saviq> dednick, ogra_ and then we can flip the switch on indicators
<Saviq> for tonight's image
<mhall119> mamenyaka: you mean go from the side-stage to the main-stage?
<mamenyaka> yes
<mhall119> mamenyaka: it's in the .desktop file
<mamenyaka> oh well
<mhall119> X-Ubuntu-StageHint=
<mhall119> I think is the field
<Saviq> mamenyaka, you will be able to move apps between main and side stage (if they support it)
<mamenyaka> yes: X-Ubuntu-StageHint=SideStage
<Saviq> mamenyaka, unfortunately tablet isn't a priority now
<mamenyaka> sorry to hear that
<Saviq> mamenyaka, also, it's not planned to "resize" the size stage, that I know of
<Saviq> mamenyaka, you know, there can only be so many priorities at any given time
<nhaines> mamenyaka: phone is the target for 13.10, and tablet is the target for 14.04.
<dednick> ogra_: we need to:
<dednick> add: inidcator-datetime, indicator-power, indicator-sound
<dednick> remove: indicator-battery, indicator-time
<Saviq> mamenyaka, and phone is it at the moment
<mamenyaka> that's not so bad, 14.04
<Saviq> dednick, how about sound? do we not need to remove chewie-sound?
<ogra_> dednick, great so the remaining issues have been sorted ?
<Saviq> mamenyaka, yeah, I didn't mean "we're not thinking about tablet"
<mamenyaka> but I only miss the terminal app to be main-staged
<Saviq> mamenyaka, just tweak the desktop file in your ~/.local/share/applications
<dednick> Saviq: no, it'll still be running because network is with it. but the indicator wont be visible because we remove the service file.
<Saviq> dednick, ok
<mamenyaka> yes, that's not a problem
<mhall119> mamenyaka: if you change SideStage to MainStage it will open in the bigger part of the tablet's screen
<dednick> Saviq: unless we change chewie to not install the dbus service.
<Saviq> (or remove the hint altogether)
<Saviq> dednick, you sure it won't show up? I was seeing it here
<mhall119> or remove it
<mamenyaka> thanks!
<dednick> Saviq: you probably had the service file from unity8
<Saviq> dednick, ok, let's see what happens, then
<mamenyaka> mhall119, can you look at some powerd issues I am having? If I unplug USB, device reboots
<mhall119> mamenyaka: I'm probably not the right person for that
<mamenyaka> I already got: probably a kernel issue
<dednick> Saviq: when we flash with new image, do we delete everything from /usr ?
<mamenyaka> mhall119, well, ogra_'s busy, who else can I talk to?
<mhall119> mfisch: might know about powerd stuff, though he's not actively working on it anymore
<ogra_> mamenyaka, well, the powerd guy around here is sfeole
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> sfoshee
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<mfisch> mamenyaka: what device?
<mamenyaka> sony tablet Z
<dednick> Saviq: ok, should be good then :)
<matv1> bzoltan: I did some troubleshooting on an ubuntu qt sdk installation problem that I am facing with mhall119
<mfisch> mamenyaka: we've seen that before on devices which report 0% battery
<matv1> we couldnt figure it out though
<mfisch> mamenyaka: can you run upower -d and pastebin the output?
<mamenyaka> pm8921_bms_probe: OK battery_capacity_at_boot=94 volt = 3941907 ocv = 4099000
<mamenyaka> mine reports baterry ok
<matv1> He suggested you might be able to help
<mfisch> mamenyaka: we need upower -d output
<mamenyaka> mfisch, just a sec
<bzoltan> matv1:  i will try :)
<ogra_> mamenyaka, try the upower command mfisch gave above
<dednick> Saviq: although you will need to clear ~/shell/share/unity/indicators
<mhall119> matv1: he ws actually online last night, he replied shortly after you left
<mhall119> matv1: he suggested clearing some stuff out of ~/.config/
<dednick> Saviq: if you run_on_device
<mhall119> let me see if I still have his post
<Saviq> dednick, rsync does that for us
<mamenyaka> upower -d: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993079/
<matv1> mhall119: I see that now. sorry
<mhall119> matv1: 23:12 < bzoltan> mhall119:  rm -r .config/Trolltech.conf .config/Qt* .config/Nokia*
<mamenyaka> oh, i see, 0% percentage
<mfisch> mamenyaka: what version of upower do you have on your device?
<mamenyaka> upower --version
<mamenyaka> UPower client version 0.9.21
<mamenyaka> UPower daemon version 0.9.21
<dednick> Saviq: ah, not from the builddir though.
<Saviq> dednick, yes, not from tehre
<Saviq> dednick, that might be it, then
<mfisch> mamenyaka: do you have internets working on there?
<mamenyaka> yes, I hope so
<matv1> mhall119 bzoltan: I will try that. Thanks again fr the help both!
<mhall119> np
<mfisch> mamenyaka: if so, then please run apt-get update && apt-get install upower, you should see it update.
<mfisch> mamenyaka: after that just reboot and the problem should be fixed
<mamenyaka> oh great, sometimes I can insmod my wifi module, sometimes not
<Saviq> dednick, why are we actually installing it to the build dir in any case? ;)
<mfisch> mamenyaka: a new build would also have it fixed, or I can post a deb for you
<themikem> mfisch: interesting.  I have a tablet Z also and am seeing the same bug.  The battery percentage does show in the UI however, and, for me at least, it does change.  Is there something in a config file that should be changed?
<mfisch> mamenyaka: you can push with it adb and install it
<mamenyaka> i have aug15 build
<mamenyaka> nono, I will just reinstall, that usually fixes the insmod issue
<mamenyaka> mfisch, but thank you
<mamenyaka> this is what I have sometimes: insmod: init_module '/system/lib/modules/wlan.ko' failed (Operation not permitted)
<mfisch> mamenyaka: upower 0.9.21ubuntu1 has the fix and it's in the latest build
<mfisch> themikem: that is interesting, I'll point it out to sforshee, he did the fix here
<mfisch> basically the tl;dr is that upower tells powerd that your device is out of battery and powerd does an emergency shutdown
<mamenyaka> themikem, hi
<themikem> mamenyaka: mfisch: I'm still seeing the reboot issue with the latest...
<sforshee> themikem: I'm not sure whether or not the indicator is yet using upower to get the percentage, I know that previously it was not
<mfisch> themikem: what version of upower do you have?
<themikem> mamenyaka: hi.  I'm back for a few days.  Hopefully we can make some more progress on this stuff.
<sforshee> themikem: if you have upower 0.9.21-1ubuntu1 and still have the problem, let me know
<themikem> mfisch: 0.9.21 if it is in the latest build.  I flashed it this morning with the latest.
<sforshee> themikem: and your device powers off when you unplug usb?
<mfisch> themikem: you mneed 0.9.21ubuntu1
<themikem> I don't have the hardware with me to confirm just now though.  You caught me sitting at starbucks...
<mfisch> themikem: can you check later?
<themikem> yes, I will check when I get home
<mamenyaka> I will check, just reinstalling to have internet
<mfisch> we'd be curious if the fix didn't solve it, we made the fix for another device
<mfisch> Thanks themikem and mamenyaka
<mamenyaka> but until that, what about this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993110/
<themikem> sforshee: it reboots both on connect and disconnect
<sforshee> themikem: that's probably something different then
<sergiusens> cyphermox: mterry ricmm https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/cupstream2distro-config/unity-mir_daily/+merge/180594
<themikem> sforshee: correct, but they may or may not be related
<themikem> are there some logs that would help you?
<balloons> olli_, no I haven't seen or heard anything from thomi about xmir
<olli_> balloons, he wanted to push a branch for the test cases
<olli_> :/
<mamenyaka> mfisch, something messes up ubuntu, not even reboot working from android shell
<olli_> I will get that to you
<balloons> olli_, :-)
<sforshee> themikem: it's defenitely a different problem. syslog is the logical place to start, also check /proc/last_kmsg for errors after it reboots
<mfisch> sforshee: ours would be a shutdown right, not a reboot
<mfisch> or logcat
<sforshee> yep
<mamenyaka> themikem, do you know about why is make menuconfig removing some options from defconfig?
<mamenyaka> like the _NS options
<themikem> sforshee: mfisch: shutdown -h on this hardware often results in a reboot at the moment, in my experience
<mfisch> ah
<mfisch> themikem: if powerd is doing a shutdown you should see it in syslog
<themikem> mamenyaka: nope.  I can look into it this afternoon though.
<cyphermox> sergiusens: ack, won't be long
<mamenyaka> because we now have some errors fixed with posix ACL option enabled
<sergiusens> cyphermox: great!
<mamenyaka> themikem, and with that, some options dissapeared, but thing is still working
<mterry> sergiusens, I probably shouldn't review such daily release stuff anymore.  I don't do that day to day, so I'm  not familiar with any issues
<themikem> mfisch: okay, I'll grab a syslog after the reboot/shutdown/whatever it is
<sergiusens> mterry: ack, just pinged you since you were into that yesterday :-)
<themikem> mfisch: I think I'm going to just blame cosmic rays....
<mfisch> themikem: I worked on a server once where they did that
<mterry> sergiusens, that was packaging, I love reviewing packaging  :)
<mamenyaka> hah
<sergiusens> mterry: but point taken, I wasn't sure where you were these days
<sergiusens> mterry: ack
<mterry> sergiusens, I've moved to the unity8 team, so more upstream work than integration work
<themikem> mfisch: nice.
<mamenyaka> mfisch, okay, reinstall, got internet, will upgrade
<sforshee> themikem: also the one with powerd (via upower) would only happen on usb removal, and it would cause it to shutdown any time the cable was unplugged. Unless your battery driver reports transient garbage on usb cable inesertion/removal.
<sergiusens> ack
<doanac`> asac: you have a hangout url or something for this meeting with sergiusens?
<asac> doanac`: yep in invite now
<sforshee> themikem: also check /proc/last_kmsg. A kernel panic is probably going to cause a reboot, and you should see it there.
<themikem> sforshee: I could certainly see a scenario where we get a bounce of no power->power->no power->power on insertion.  Depends where/if there is any debounce logic on insertion.
<mfisch> we check power when upower tells us something has changed though right sforshee ?
<sforshee> themikem: what matters for powerd shutdown is the battery capacity as determined by upower. It doesn't matter if the usb insertion is bouncy as long as the charge data from the battery driver stays accurate.
<mfisch> plug-in is a change
<mfisch> oh wait
<mfisch> we skip all that logic if we're on power
<themikem> okay guys, I have a meeting to run to.  I'll circle back to this after lunch.
<sforshee> mfisch: and we'll never shut down if the capacity isn't extremely low
<dednick> Saviq: :/ dont know
<mamenyaka> themikem, goodbye
<themikem> sforshee: got it.  Makes sense.  We'll try to get you some hard data and go from there.
<sforshee> themikem: you can also run 'upower -d' and make sure that the percentage field for the battery is sane
<mamenyaka> it's 0%
<themikem> mamenyaka: cya man.  Keep with it.  I'll be back later and I'll look at your kernel thing.  Can you email me the option name you're enabling.
<sforshee> mamenyaka: with upower 0.9.21-1ubuntu1 ?
<mamenyaka> themikem, will push to github
<mamenyaka> sforshee, not yet, wifi has trouble connecting
<dednick> Saviq: i guess it was to keep the path 'share/unity/indicators' in tact.
<mamenyaka> guess just give me the .deb
<sforshee> mamenyaka: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/0.9.21-1ubuntu1/+build/4880250
<mamenyaka> I even cloned the netwrok config with the SDK
<nexus4> looking for help with nexus4 with touch installed. can't access my wpa wifi network...how can I set the password?
<sforshee> mamenyaka: you need the libupower-glib and upower debs
<mamenyaka> so all?
<sforshee> mamenyaka: you can skip the gir and libupower-glib-dev ones
<mamenyaka> no wait, wifi finally decided to connect
<mamenyaka> upgrading
<mamenyaka> yes, there it is, upower
<mamenyaka> reboot?
<mamenyaka> sforshee, what is the best way to reboot?
<sil2100> sergiusens: hi!
<sforshee> mamenyaka: I usually just run reboot via adb
<sforshee> or adb reboot
<mamenyaka> okay, me too, worked fine
<mamenyaka> upower --version
<mamenyaka> UPower client version 0.9.21
<mamenyaka> UPower daemon version 0.9.21
<Kaleo> vesar: mhall119: let me check real quick
<mamenyaka> sforshee, hah, percentage:          92%
<sforshee> mamenyaka: good :-)
<mamenyaka> now can I unplug?
<sforshee> yep
<mamenyaka> hurray!
<mamenyaka> when will the update reach current?
<sil2100> sergiusens: how urgent is unity-mir daily-releasing?
<ogra_>  dednick Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993180/ like this ?
<sforshee> mamenyaka: I don't know, maybe ogra_ or sergiusens have an idea
<Kaleo> vesar: mhall119: if you are using qmlscene then just "qmlscene --fullscreen"
<mfisch> mamenyaka: it's in the latest image
<dednick> ogra_: yep, that's it
<ogra_> sforshee, which update is that ? your fix ?
<mfisch> mamenyaka: it's in the one I installed late last night anyway
<ogra_> dednick, thanks, just wanted to cross check
 * ogra_ commits 
<sforshee> ogra_: yeah, the upower fixes
<mamenyaka> so 0816?
<mamenyaka> I have 0815
<Saviq> ogra_, thanks!
<ogra_> sforshee, they are in the archive, should be in the 8PM UTC image
<sforshee> mamenyaka: ^^
<Saviq> ogra_, can you core-dev-approve the packaging change in http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/ ?
<mamenyaka> great!
<mamenyaka> I am so relieved it wasn't a kernel issue
<Kaleo> vesar: mhall119: later on (Qt 5.1) you will have http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qt5-stable/qtquick/qml-qtquick-window2-window.html#visibility-prop
<ogra_> Saviq, uh, what am i looking at there ?
<dednick> nexus4: is this your issue ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1212730
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1212730 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "No authentication dialog when connecting to a new wifi network" [Undecided,New]
<sforshee> mamenyaka: well in reality the battery driver should be exporting more or different data, but I fixed upower to work around it
<Saviq> sil2100, can you give ogra_ whatever he needs to approve the unity8 packaging changes?
<sil2100> Saviq: pasting!
<sil2100> ogra_: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.81.3+13.10.20130816.3-0ubuntu1.diff <-
<vesar> Kaleo, I'm running the app on the phone via QtCreator. Added --fullscreen option to .desktop file's Exec line where qmlscene is commanded. But no effect unfortunately
<sil2100> ogra_: I was asking cyphermox, but he's busy with all other stuff right now ;) Everyone's like just overflowing with work this Friday...
<mamenyaka> just one more thing guys, this only came with flipped: wlan: loading driver v3.2.4.103a
<mamenyaka> [   13.718902] wlan: [454:F :HDD] hdd_driver_init: WLAN device not found!!
<mamenyaka> [   13.724578] wlan: driver load failure
<mamenyaka> I have the insmod in post_fs_data
<sil2100> ogra_: the standard ACK if changes seem ok
<cyphermox> did you ping me about unity8 too?
<ogra_> sil2100, Saviq, looks ok (if you have tested it indeed) ... but as i said before, please note dependency changes in the changelog in the futre so it is easier to grep for them when debugging
<cyphermox> that seems very wrong
<cyphermox> why is debian/rules changed for "build %:" ?
<sil2100> cyphermox: the changelog says: "Define the 'build' target as PHONY so make doesn't get confused by our 'build' script."
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> cyphermox: it was made by mterry so I assumed it's valid, as he's a core-dev
<cyphermox> still, it seems very wrong to remove %:
<sil2100> ;)
<vesar> Kaleo, But I survive without for now. Just would have been nice to run my shell prototype which has indicators already in it without real indicators. Now they are duplicated.
<mterry> cyphermox, hello?
<cyphermox> mterry: yo
<mterry> cyphermox, didn't remove it, just added build there.  If build is phony, it doesn't work with %
<mterry> cyphermox, so had to be explicit
<nexus4> dednick, thanks that is what was happening, I got by it by doing this "nmcli -pretty dev wifi connect <network-name> password <password>" from the adb shell.
<Saviq> ogra_, ah, didn't know that, will do
<ogra_> Saviq, just to make it easier for people searching for a past change ...
<Kaleo> vesar: can you try running from the command line?
<vesar> Kaleo, Now that you're there can I ask what is the status of popover explicit placement feature? Michael said that you're implementing that.  We would need it for indicator quicklist.
<cyphermox> mterry: so, I just still don't understand why you had to add build there... what's the purpose?
<Saviq> ogra_, yup, will do
<mterry> cyphermox, so the problem was that 'build' is a file
<dednick> nexus4: ok great. fix for it has been committed and will be in next image.
<mterry> cyphermox, so when make ran, it said 'build' is up to date!, nothing to do
<Kaleo> vesar: qmlscene --fullscreen --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/myapp.desktop
<cyphermox> mmkay
<mamenyaka> ogra_, why is my MR still showing up? https://code.launchpad.net/~mamenyaka/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/pollux-n8000_rules/+merge/180551
<mamenyaka> ogra_, should I delete it?
<cyphermox> why do we need that file?
<mterry> cyphermox, so build steps were actually being run during the 'debuild binary' step instead of 'debuild build'
<cyphermox> ok
<Kaleo> vesar: I'm not on that at the moment, other august priorities
<mterry> cyphermox, which isn't usually a problem, but they have different environments, and it was screwing up a test
<mhall119> thanks Kaleo, are we not on 5.1 yet?
<sil2100> cyphermox: so we're ok?
<mterry> cyphermox, the build script is just a file used by the devs to build unity8  ::shrug::
<Kaleo> mhall119: no
<sil2100> Can I publish?
<mterry> cyphermox, so by marking the 'build' target as PHONY, it says to make, don't look at files to determine if this target is done or not, just always run it
<cyphermox> ok
<mterry> cyphermox, but now that it's PHONY, for some reason, it didn't work with % anymore.  So I had to be explicit
<cyphermox> mterry: I would just have handled that differently I guess
<mterry> cyphermox, and I didn't remove %, I just added build to the list of targets that hit dh $@
<cyphermox> sure
 * ogra_ doesnt mind, as long as it builds fine :)
<mterry> cyphermox, you would have renamed build script?  :)
 * sil2100 published unity8
<cyphermox> I would have used the chainsaw approach, probably
<ogra_> thats so bloody
<ogra_> :)
<mterry> cyphermox, seemed wrong to rename the unity8 developers' beloved build script
<cyphermox> rm the file, let the build system handle things, or something ;)
<cyphermox> mterry: I guess ;)
<mterry> cyphermox, ah well...  I don't think the team is debuild-native yet  :)
<cyphermox> sadly
<cyphermox> mterry: I'm not against your solution, it's elegant, I just hadn't seen something like that before
<ogra_> they will become click native soon :)
<ogra_> who cares about deb in a year from now :P
<mterry> cyphermox, took me *forever* to figure out why that test was failing ('binary' vs 'build' targets).  Was just so happy to find fix, didn't worry about how it got done.  :)
<cyphermox> totally agree ;)
<brendand> anyone know why return doesn't work properly in adb shell?
<mamenyaka> brendand, what do you mean?
<ogra_> return works fine here ... it swallows some ctrl sequences though
<ogra_> (dont ever try nano via adb)
<brendand> ogra_, there!
<brendand> ogra_, exactly what i was talking about
<ogra_> yeah, its broken ...
<brendand> ogra_, what should i use for editing files then?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, the MR is still showing up, should I delete it?
<mamenyaka> brendand, vi
<ogra_> if you want to use nano, use it via ssh
<ogra_> or use vi via adb
<brendand> mamenyaka, i forget is vi there by default?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, it is marked merged ... reload
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> the cut down version of it
<mamenyaka> ogra_, great!
<ogra_> (a true vi ... )
<mamenyaka> ogra_, can you help me (again) with something?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, wlan: loading driver v3.2.4.103a
<mamenyaka> [   13.718902] wlan: [454:F :HDD] hdd_driver_init: WLAN device not found!!
<mamenyaka> [   13.724578] wlan: driver load failure
<tedg> I thought there was something like "adb copy" but I can't seem to find it...
<mamenyaka> tedg, adb push and adb pull?
<popey> tedg: adb shell cp   ☻
<tedg> mamenyaka, Ah, that's it, thanks!
<ogra_> popey++
<ogra_> haha
<mamenyaka> ogra_, the insmod is in post_fs_data, and it worked with unflipped
<ogra_> mamenyaka, do you have /vendor mounted or linked ?
<ogra_> might be that it needs that
<mamenyaka> but after booting fully, I can insmod it
<mamenyaka> manually
<ogra_> well, so should your init.rc
<popey> in the lab are we doing tests only on the normal flipped image, or are we also doing qa tests on hte read only image too? gema?
<ogra_> but if its a broadcom it requires the vendor blobs in the right place ususally
<ogra_> popey, yes
<ogra_> popey, clock on "touch_ro" on the dashboard frontpage
<ogra_> *click
<popey> so ap tests should work exactly the same way on the readonly image?
<popey> aha! ta
<mamenyaka> ogra_, https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common/blob/phablet-saucy/rootdir/init.qcom.rc
<ogra_> mamenyaka, try moving is to "on boot"
<ogra_> for a test
<mamenyaka> oaky
<mhall119> ogra_: is there an easy way to make more space on / after enabling developer mode?
<mhall119> or maybe moving apt and dpkg data somewhere with more room
<ogra_> dednick, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993286/ .... "? Unknown touch package: inidcator-datetime"
<ogra_> dednick, is that in the archive yet ?
<dednick> ogra_: indicator-datetime - mispelt
<sergiusens> sil2100: do you still need me? if it's regarding unity-mir, it is important yes
<ogra_> mhall119, no, idea, i only booted a system image once here ... and that was in the early days
<ogra_> dednick, ouch, thats what i get for blindly copying from IRC
<ogra_> heh
<dednick> ogra_: sorry, my bad
<ogra_> dednick, sorry ...
<sergiusens> ogra_: mhall119 that's what I've been telling bzoltan
<sergiusens> you will have space restrictions on those images
<ogra_> dednick, well, i could have proof read before committing :)
<mhall119> sergiusens: s/will//
<sergiusens> developer mode is not really 'turn in development machine'
<dednick> ogra_: you did ask me to check ;)
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> sergiusens: so, hm, daily-releasing ASAP?
<sergiusens> sil2100: well that, or we can get some core dev to push
<sil2100> sergiusens: I guess we'll enable it for daily release, I'll double-check you package, approve your merge, re-deploy the stack and then we need someone to pre-NEW it
<sil2100> *you=the
<sergiusens> sil2100: cyphermox did the packaging check yesterday
<mhall119> sergiusens: why were you telling bzoltan this?  He isn't making the partition sizes
<sergiusens> mhall119: because I think qtcreator does builds on device
<mhall119> it can, yes
<sergiusens> mhall119: ones these images becomes the default, this model will fall into issues
<mhall119> it's already the default isn't it?
<mhall119> last time I phablet-flashed I got it
<sergiusens> mhall119: you need to explicitly say ubuntu-system instead of cdimage-touch
<mhall119> but I don't see this as a problem with QtCreator
<mhall119> sergiusens: ah, I did that, yes
<ogra_> its not the default
<mhall119> ok
<ogra_> well
<sergiusens> the default now is what you want it to be
<ogra_> technically we dont have a default now
<sergiusens> just so people don't get confused or forced into something without notice
<sergiusens> mhall119: it's not a problem with qtcreator, I do agree, but this development model won't scale if things are kept this way
<mhall119> if we just relocated /var/cache/ somewhere with more room it would help
<sergiusens> mhall119: yes, but we need to reclarify what enabling this developer_mode means... I don't think it was intended for app developer mode.
<ryukafalz> are the upload times on the daily build page in UTC?
<asac> thanks sergiusens doanac` for the talk ... have a great weekend
<mamenyaka> ogra_, moving it to at_boot didn't help
<asac> ogra_: image out or not?
<mamenyaka> and I have vendor mounted, only has camera in it
<dednick> ogra_: can we expect the changes in this evenings image?
<asac> ogra_: dont forget plz ... i think it looks goody
<ogra_> asac, cant be more out :)
<ogra_> dednick, i hope so ... if germinate ever finishes to generate the metapackage :)
<dednick> ogra_: great. thanks!
 * ogra_ wonders why the clock app is always ~10min off 
<popey> it is?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> shows 18:16 here ... while the panel clock shows 18:25
<ogra_> (as well as the lock screen one)
<davmor2> ogra_: did you have it open in the background?
<ogra_> nope
<mamenyaka> what's wrong with the clock?
<ogra_> well, i did at some point this afternoon ... but not now
<popey> the read only image takes way longer to "flash" than the old flipped one
<ogra_> mamenyaka, the system clock seems fine, the clock-app shows me a time 10min off
<mamenyaka> that's strange
<ogra_> yes
<davmor2> ogra_: I discovered that if I had it open but in the background it didn't refresh the time when you bought it to the foreground but I thought that got fixed
<ogra_> thats why  i mention it :)
<ogra_> well, i just started it newly
<ogra_> starts with 00:51 ...
<ogra_> then after about three seconds it jumps to 18:19
<ogra_> (it is 18:28 here)
<mamenyaka> wait a minute, for me the indicator shows 6:29 PM, clock-app shows 16:29
<popey> it shows utc by default
<mamenyaka> yes
<mamenyaka> hm
<ogra_> right, i adjusted timezone and language here
<ogra_> (and locales indeed)
<ogra_> it is surprising how much translations there are already
<ogra_> most items are in the right language already
<mamenyaka> any idea why camera app takes a minute to start displaying?
 * ogra_ hasnt 
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: could be the service takes long to launch ... check logcat
<ogra_> sergiusens, so after the indicators changed, whats left in the PPA now ?
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993372/
<ogra_> phone-app i guess ... anything else ?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, any other idea regarding the WiFi?
<popey> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993383/ any idea what's going on there? I flashed this device 20 mins ago, and doing it again, that appears
<ogra_> well, check your logs if you see something obvious
<ogra_> popey, /current was updated 20min ago
<popey> ok.
<sergiusens> popey: it's a bug
<ogra_> was it around that time your download ran ?
<popey> but it shouldn't break the flashing proce...
<popey> ah okay
<ogra_> its not a flashing issue
<popey> drwxr-xr-x 2 alan alan 4.0K Aug 16 17:20 20130820
<popey> well it is, phablet-flash falls over
<sergiusens> popey: now that we have bidaily updates and ubuntu image based upgrades don't there's higher chances of this happening
<ogra_> yeah, but in wget
<popey> so we should have a different target directory? or some wget option to restart? or use rsync?
<ogra_> sergiusens, we should check the local and remte timestamp of the hash file probably
<ogra_> *remote
<sergiusens> popey: rm /home/alan/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/20130820/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img
<ogra_> if remote is newer, re-download
<popey> yeah, sure, but I am trying to do this with little user intervention ☻
<sergiusens> popey: log me a bug please
<popey> wilco
<sergiusens> popey: ubuntu-bug phablet-tools
<popey> already there ☻
<mhall119> I filed one a few days ago
<mhall119> it happened to me flashing my N7 after flashing my N4
<mhall119> different remote files, same local filename, resulted in hash mis-match
<popey> mhall119: bug me up
<popey> or something hip
<mhall119> oh, you expect me to remember?
<popey> hah
<sergiusens> mhall119: it's a different bug mhall119
<mhall119> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1211956
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1211956 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "File download conflicts when phablet-flashing more than one device" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sergiusens> mhall119: that ones an easy fix :-)
<sergiusens> popey's is a bit more complicated
<mhall119> popey is always more complicated than me :)
<mhall119> it's because he's British
<popey> bug 1213177
<sergiusens> probably
<ubot5> bug 1213177 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-flash ubuntu-system fails if old recent downloads are available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213177
<popey> It's... complicated.
<sergiusens> lol
<mhall119> "It's complicated" should be a bug status
<popey> hah
<sergiusens> good one
<mhall119> it's like a combination of Critical, Wishlist and Won't Fix
<viks> hi
<popey> hello viks
<viks> can u install ubuntu in galaxy y
<ogra_> dednick_, oh, one last thing, with the indicators in place, shouldnt chewie be dropped ?
<viks> mkfgkg
<viks> dffg
<viks> gg
<viks> g
<viks> g
<viks> g
<viks> g
<viks> g
<viks> g
<viks> g
<viks> g
<viks> t
<viks> g
<viks> g
<viks> g
<popey> ah excellent
<dednick_> ogra_: chewie is still used for the network indicator
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> cyphermox, hurry up then :P
<mhall119> ogra_: I'm getting an error trying to install/upgrade a package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993442/
<mhall119> any idea?
<mhall119> I phablet-flashed to ubuntu-system but then enabled developer mode
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i guess /lib/udev/rules.d/70-android.rules is a bind mount
<ogra_> and dpkg tries to make it a hardlink for the .bak file while replacing it
<mhall119> ogra_: /dev/loop0 on /lib/udev/rules.d/70-android.rules type ext2 (rw,relatime,errors=continue)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> better talk to stgraber
<ogra_> not sure if or how thats supposed to work
<mhall119> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993442/
<stgraber> mhall119: yeah, lool mentioned the same thing happening to him once, basically we have a bunch of bind-mounts that should be unmounted before apply updates
<ogra_> should they be mounted at all in developer mode ?
<stgraber> mhall119: the current plan is to write a script that bind-mounts / and the other critical mount points, chroots to that and then you can run apt-get from there without getting those kind of issues
<ogra_> i thought you go RW anyway then
<stgraber> ogra_: well, in that specific case, if we were to remove the bind-mount, you'd be getting a confusing conffile prompt instead which wouldn't be much better
<stgraber> ogra_: so the current plan was to have a developer shell which when you start gives you an environment in which it's safe to run apt-get
<ogra_> well, indeed you copy the bind mounted file back over the exiting one in the filesystem
<ogra_> that shouldnt cause a conffile prompt
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, true, as it's not in /etc, instead apt-get would overwrite it and your system would be missing all those rules the next time it boots
<stgraber> anyway, yeah, it's a known issue, we're aware of it but I can't really find the time to provide a solution while I'm attending debconf
 * ogra_ didnt expect you to :)
<sergiusens> stgraber: wait, so apt-get is safe now?
<cyphermox> ogra_: when I can confirm we get the auth dialog for network and the icon issue is fixed, then I'll be happy releasing the indicators
<ogra_> cyphermox, i was just kidding :)
<ogra_> take the time you need :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, obviously not
<davmor2> ogra_: will there be an new release with the pending nm changes, do you know?
<sergiusens> ogra_: well we are having a bunch of roadmap issues wrt to image based upgrades based on the assumption it is not and won't be
<ogra_> davmor2, there is a build at 20:00 UTC ...
<davmor2> ogra_: so that will land about 21:00-ish right?
<ogra_> sergiusens, right, its more of a dpkg issue ... dpkg creates hardlinks of files it replaces
<ogra_> sergiusens, that breaks with bind mounted files
<ogra_> davmor2, no, 20:30 or so ... we got new buildservers :)
<davmor2> ogra_: ooooooooooh get you with your new shiny :D
<ogra_> :)
<arisdario> hello guys
<arisdario> is there some tutorials to install ubuntu on another tablet brand?
<arisdario> i mean if is possible to install in other tablet that is not Nexus
<davmor2> arisdario: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<mamenyaka> arisdario, yes
<arisdario> the way is to create your custom ubuntu for your specified device
<davmor2> arisdario: yes see the link above.
<arisdario> i understand, i wil try to compile a new build for Onda tablets
<arisdario> lets say what can i figure out
<arisdario> :)
<popey> adb shell touch /userdata/.developer_mode
<arisdario> lets see *
<popey> that should enable developer mode shouldn't it?
<arisdario> is a must that the device need to be listed on cyanogenmod ?
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -l /userdata/.developer_mode
<popey> -rw-rw-rw- 1 root root 0 Aug 16 17:06 /userdata/.developer_mode
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# touch /foo
<popey> touch: cannot touch '/foo': Read-only file system
<popey> ☹
<mamenyaka> arisdario, not necessarily
<arisdario> good
<mhall119> popey: /userdata/ is rw
<mhall119> is ro
<mhall119>  / is ro
<mhall119> darn IRC
<popey> oh
<popey> so how can i apt-get install something then?
<popey> or is the answer "don't"?
<mhall119> after you touch /userdata/.developer_mode you have to reboot
<popey> i did
<mhall119> then / becomes r/w
<popey> ah, no i didnt
<popey> ignor eme
<mhall119>  /ignore popey
<popey> I'm going to a wedding tomorrow. I don't know anyone there. I'm thinking of taking some ubuntu edge cards to hand out to people I get introduced to
<davmor2> popey: Handed out on the line...."And what do you do?"
<mhall119> popey: why are you going to a wedding for people you don't know?
<popey> The joys of being married to someone who has a lot of "Real Life" friends.
<mhall119> ah, so *somebody* knows them
<popey> I hope so!
<nik90> hehe
<popey> bah, this means I will have to have a shave
 * popey mutters
<mhall119> I wonder what that somebody would think of you passing our Edge cards
<mhall119> popey: not the sideburns!
<popey> I'll report back on monday
<mamenyaka> why is test_media playing a video has only sound, but nohng appears on th screen?
<mamenyaka> or: how do I play a video?
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, ^^
<jhodapp> mamenyaka, did you check logcat?
<mamenyaka> wait, here I have something: Video height: 720, width: 1280
<mamenyaka> Video dest height: 0.000000, width: 0.000000
<mamenyaka> logcat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5993580/
<jhodapp> mamenyaka, it's not going to work as long as the dest height and width are 0
<mamenyaka> yes, but why are they 0?
<jhodapp> mamenyaka, not sure...it looks like there's something messed up with your SurfaceFlinger
<jhodapp> mamenyaka, the NativeWindow API isn't happy
<mamenyaka> everything else is fine
<jhodapp> mamenyaka, does the media player play video? why are you using test_media?
<mamenyaka> jhodapp, where is the media player?
<mamenyaka> mediaplayer-app?
<jhodapp> mamenyaka, yep
<mamenyaka> jhodapp, QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<jhodapp> don't run it from the command line though, try it from the QML shell
<mamenyaka> oh
<jhodapp> mamenyaka, select something like the Sintel trailer on the video view
<mamenyaka> yeah, those videos are now gone
<mamenyaka> all of them
<mamenyaka> and the music too
<mamenyaka> jhodapp, how do I kill test_gps, it's stuck
<mamenyaka> ?
<jhodapp> mamenyaka, what's in /home/phablet/Videos?
<mamenyaka> my video file I want to play, nothing else
<mamenyaka> video.mp4
<jhodapp> mamenyaka, ok...the other reason why you didn't see video with test_media is because the surface is behind the QML shell
<jhodapp> mamenyaka, test_media is not a QML app
<mamenyaka> yes, that explains a lot
<mamenyaka> then how to play a video?
<jhodapp> mamenyaka, hang on, let me get you a command line for mediaplayer-app that should work for you
<mamenyaka> jhodapp, thank you!
<mamenyaka> jhodapp, please help me kill test_gps, isn't responding to CTRL+C, and kill PID isn't working either
<jhodapp> mamenyaka, reboot
<mamenyaka> great
<mamenyaka> jhodapp, yeah, that got him
<jhodapp> mamenyaka, try this...it might be out of date since I'm not running nearly the latest image, but give it a try: mediaplayer-app --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/mediaplayer-app.desktop /home/phablet/Videos/video.mp4
<mamenyaka> jhodapp, same result, could not connect
<jhodapp> mamenyaka, interesting...I haven't seen that error...any shell/app guys able to help mamenyaka out here?
<mamenyaka> jhodapp, can you help me with wifi driver?
<jhodapp> mamenyaka, someone else should be able to, I just work on the media parts
<mamenyaka> jhodapp, got it
<mamenyaka> is it ok that it only displays 8 PM in the indicator?
<mamenyaka> and a minute later 08:01 PM
<cyphermox> You mean as the only indicator or for the time?
<mamenyaka> no, only is for it only 8 PM and not 08:00
<mamenyaka> cyphermox, for the time
<cyphermox> That depends on locale settings
<mamenyaka> what? I have never seen any locale not display the minutes
<mamenyaka> not 20:00 I'm talking about
<mamenyaka> it should be 8:00 PM, not 8 PM
<Kaleo> rsalveti: hey, what's the simplest way to activate 3G on the galaxy nexus? (operator is vivo)?
<ChickenCutlass> Kaleo, he is on vacation.
<ChickenCutlass> Kaleo, does the sim have a pin code
<ChickenCutlass> Kaleo, if so, you can unlock via the command line
<Kaleo> ChickenCutlass: no pin code
<Kaleo> ChickenCutlass: good for him :)
<ChickenCutlass> Kaleo, so it should just work
<Kaleo> ChickenCutlass: ah, then it does not :(
<ChickenCutlass> Kaleo, there is a race sometimes -- so reboot and make sure mobile data is enabled via settings
<Kaleo> ChickenCutlass: I've done it several times over the past few weeks with no luck
<ChickenCutlass> Kaleo, not sure.  Tony is also out today -- he is the person to bug
<sergiusens> Kaleo: initctl restart network-manager if 'nmcli d' returns a ril device
<ChickenCutlass> Kaleo, try restarting ofono
<sergiusens> ChickenCutlass: you actually want to restart network-manager
<Kaleo> sergiusens: nmcli d: /ril_0     gsm               disconnected
<Kaleo> sergiusens: after restart of nm: /ril_0     gsm               connected
<ChickenCutlass> Kaleo, do a netstat -r
<sergiusens> Kaleo: that should do it, there's a in network manager, cyphermox and awe are working on signalling
<cyphermox> moo?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: boo
<cyphermox> Kaleo: on a newly flashed device?
<Kaleo> woot
<Kaleo> works now
<Kaleo> sort a
<sergiusens> Kaleo: well I don't know how good gprs is in Brazil, but it's flaky here in general
<cyphermox> well, it's as you guys mentioned, restarting NM should fix the issue
<cyphermox> I'm still working on the patch, it will be ready soon
<mhall119> Saviq: is this stuff in Saucy yet
<mhall119> ?
<mhall119> .I've always wondered why many atheists ridicule someone for what they believe in.
<mhall119> bag, ignore that
<Kaleo> cyphermox: newly flashed device yes
<mhall119> http://iloveubuntu.net/unity-8-updated-ubuntu-1310-app-preview-expanders-and-enhanced-usability
<cyphermox> yeah
<Kaleo> sergiusens: it's pretty reliable actuallly usually
<Kaleo> ChickenCutlass: sergiusens cyphermox thanks; I will wait eagerly for the fix :)
<cyphermox> Kaleo: if you want I'll ping you when I'm ready for some testing
<sergiusens> Kaleo: well the fix is to avoid the workaround I told you to use...
<sergiusens> cyphermox: where is that bug? For some reason it's really hard for me to find bugs now
<mhall119> so ogra_, if I phablet-flash cdimage-touch, I will get the non-UIBU flipped image?
<Kaleo> cyphermox: it'd be great
<cyphermox> sergiusens: give me a minute
<ogra_> mhall119, right the default image :)
<sergiusens> lol
<mhall119> right, this running out of space thing is annoying, I'd rather re-populate /home/phablet/
<Saviq> mhall119, what is "this stuff"?
<Saviq> mhall119, we just released unity8 some hrs ago, so everything unity8 is there in distro, yes
<sergiusens> cyphermox: can you trigger a daily build of unity-mir?
<mhall119> Saviq: al the previews on other scopes
<mhall119> is what I was referring to
<Saviq> mhall119, if the backend sends a preview, we'll display it, yes - not necessarily in a nice manner yet, but they will be displayed
<Saviq> mhall119, actions don't yet work correctly either
<Saviq> mhall119, long press for preview, btw
<cyphermox> sergiusens: did sil speak to you about unity-mir?
<cyphermox> he wanted to wait until tuesday since there weren't integration tests?
<mhall119> Saviq: thanks, just re-flashed my phone so I'll apt-get dist-upgrade and reboot then try
<cyphermox> sergiusens: also, there is going to be a new automatic build in two hours, is that good enough?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: depends more on ricmm
<sergiusens> I'll be here for more hours
<sergiusens> not sure he will
<sergiusens> cyphermox: sil approved btw
<mhall119> wait, phablet-flash did'nt work
<sergiusens> cyphermox: with a comment that they should be added next week
<Saviq> mhall119, phablet-flash -h
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> ricmm: good to wait until the next automatic build for unity-mir?
<Saviq> mhall119, although you probably know you need to add cdimage-touch
<mhall119> I ran: phablet-flash cdimage-touch
<cyphermox> I'm not fond of things landing in distro late friday afternoon, though this would be a new source package too, and subject to more reviews
<Saviq> mhall119, I recommend --pending, too
<cyphermox> we need didrocks to do some archive admin magic on lillypilly
<Saviq> mhall119, especially if you want to dist-upgrade anyway
<mhall119> WARNING:phablet-flash:The device needs to have a clockwork mod recovery image (or one that supports extendedcommands) in place for the provisioning to work
<mhall119> that's the only thing that looked wrong...
<mhall119> sergiusens: shouldn't going from a phablet-flash ubuntu-system to phablet-flash cdimage-touch wipe out /home/phablet?
<mhall119> I watched it reboot into recovery and reboot again into Ubuntu and everything, but no visible change
<mhall119> uh, hmmmm, I have duplicate indicator icons now
<mhall119> Saviq: sergiusens: http://ubuntuone.com/3AlrjiX1SpoNv0VgHGZ8j3
<mhall119> just after running phablet-flash cdimage-touch
 * mhall119 tries again, this time with --wipe added
<mhall119> hmmm, in the recovery console I see this:
<mhall119> E:Can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command
<mhall119> I wonder if that's related to the warning above
<w-flo> mhall119, I get the same warning even though I know my recovery supports (at least a subset of) extendedcommands.. Maybe that's printed every time
<w-flo> and it flashes without problems
<ricmm> cyphermox: yes, lets wait
<mhall119> well --wipe at least removed all my old data and gave me only one set of indicators
<mhall119> hmmm, network indicator isn't asking me for my WPA2 passphrase....
<mhall119> Saviq: ^^ is that a known issue?
<mamenyaka> yes, it was the same for me too ^^
<mamenyaka> hey ricmm, any luck checking out what I sent you in email a couple of days ago?
<mhall119> mamenyaka: FYI, if you can't get the network indicator to work, plug your phone in to USB and run "phablet-network-setup" on your desktop
<mamenyaka> mhall119, thank you, did just that
<mamenyaka> I just used the SDK
<sergiusens> mhall119: it's a known issue
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> thanks sergiusens
<sergiusens> mhall119: /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command is used by uibu
<sergiusens> it's inocous like the missing autodeploy.zip
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> yay for smart scopes!
<mhall119> this is awesome
<ryukafalz> mhall119: Does phablet-network-setup only work if you're using unity/gnome-keyring on your desktop?  I'm using KDE... tried it and it copied some config files over, but that didn't seem to include security settings
<sergiusens> ryukafalz: it relies on using network manager
<ryukafalz> sergiusens: I do use network manager, but I believe my secrets are stored in kwallet
<sergiusens> ryukafalz: phablet-network-setup in the end just copies the network file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections ... if it's not in there it won't get set
<ryukafalz> Hmm alright
<sergiusens> ryukafalz: feel free to support it if you want
<tvoss_> ogra_, ping
<ben_nuttall> My device won't show up in adb devices
<ben_nuttall> Any ideas?
<ben_nuttall> It's plugged in to my machine by USB - I can lock/unlock it from cli but adb doesn't see it :/
<interloper> adb won't respond while the device is in the bootloader
<ben_nuttall> interloper: Oh, what state should it be in to use abd?
<interloper> any other, ie recovery or booted into system
<ben_nuttall> I get "Booting failed" when selecting Start or Recovery mode from the bootloader. Any idea where to go from here?
<interloper> I don't have any experience with Ubuntu-touch really, but with android we do fastboot -w in bootloader to wipe cache and data
<interloper> that eliminates SOME boot errors
<sergiusens> interloper: that used to be in phablet-flash too, but I removed that logic since many people have a bootloader on that doesn't match their data partition
<w-flo> ubuntu needs files on /data to boot, so it won't help with booting ubuntu. if you can't boot into recovery, I think you should flash a working recovery
<interloper> ah, so he can still wipe cache
<interloper> fastboot erase cache
<interloper> fastboot format cache
<w-flo> interloper, maybe wiping data helps with booting the recovery? Not sure how recoveries work :)
<interloper> sergiusens, says there are files flashed to that partition that are needed at boot
<interloper> data should not affect recovery, since it is not called for recovery boot
<sergiusens> interloper: correct, you can wipe data if you want and still get recovery. Wiping cache is possible
<RobbyF> we can't choose the apps in home scope presentation yet?
<RobbyF> latest build looks pretty awesome
<RobbyF> time to install some dropping letters
<interloper> sergiusens, you sure are working on that phablet-tools today
<sergiusens> interloper: ?
<interloper> you mentioned working on that tool, and I think I've updated it twice today
<interloper> it was supposed to be humor
<sergiusens> interloper: oh, I don't necessarily update it ;-) People create merge requests for it and they get approved without me eevn knowing
<interloper> gotcha. I'm not used to working with that level of organization yet.
<nrmnl> When it says "potentially brick your device" how likely is this to happen?
<Namidairo> 100% if you are stupid
<Joe_B> nrmnl, nexus device?
<Namidairo> depends on the device though
<nrmnl> Joe_B, Namidairo: Nexus 4
<Namidairo> oh that's fine
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-17
<nrmnl> Ok, I have LTE enabled on my nexus 4 is there support for this ubuntu? even a hack
<crypticmofo> hey all .. just got a galaxy nexus i know ubuntu-touch works but i have a cdma device
<crypticmofo> what is not working with cdma ?
<ryukafalz> crypticmofo: I believe the CDMA radio is currently not supported, so... no calls, SMS, etc.
<crypticmofo> ryukafalz are they working on it ?
<ryukafalz> That I do not know
<crypticmofo> how would i know or people with cdma deviecs know when they are working on it ?
<ryukafalz> Best place to ask is probably the mailing list
<crypticmofo> aw
<ryukafalz> I have the same device, so I'm interested in seeing it supported as well, but at the moment all we can do is wait
<crypticmofo> aw coo
<ryukafalz> I would be interested in hearing what part of the stack needs to be updated for CDMA support though, oFono seems to have some basic support for CDMA modems
<ryukafalz> but all I can find on that is that they have SMS working there, so oFono might be the stumbling block
<ryukafalz> though that's just a guess
<crypticmofo> well im going to just read up for a bit .. might take me months or weeks this galaxy nexus is so diff from any device i have ever had from my htc desire hd to my samsung galaxy s3
<crypticmofo> its just diffrent
<annerajb> i have the daily rootfs from about 6 days ago. am i missing out on anything added to the new dailys?
<annerajb> ogra_, those changes you told me had me the past two days going crazy lol. my phone dosnt boot if i have CMDLINE_FORCE=n and CMDLINE_EXTEND=y had to revert to force=y extend=n
<annerajb> ogra_, console=ttyFIQ0 no_console_suspend=1 datapart=/dev/mtdblock3 break=bottom console=tty1 androidboot.serialno=393049B7742500EC
<annerajb> yay i think my devices is on the rootfs right now thought i have a black screen and no adb so i am not a 100% sure
<spanner3003> hi i just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and now i have no system-settings and all the apps are not showing in home scope
<spanner3003> or the application scope
<centoventicinque> hi guys
<centoventicinque> there is someone online ?
<ikillcypher> damn
<ikillcypher> Im getting black screen
<centoventicinque> i'm not sure about the flashing
<centoventicinque> lol, the command from wiki don't works
<centoventicinque> it ha wrong syntax
<ikillcypher> humm blackscreen after intall
<prasanna> i need help guys
<ikillcypher> any developers here ?
<annerajb> i am here thought i am not a developer
<annerajb> ikillcypher, what did you broke
<ikillcypher> nothing it seem like blackscreen now
<ikillcypher> attempting to fix
<annerajb> how dod it broke? did you update therootfs?
<w-flo> Someone please hack the surface RT so it can run Ubuntu :) nice hardware, nice price, but the OS sucks...
<ikillcypher> got it fixed
<ikillcypher> forgot to copy rules...
<annerajb> damm it my device needs some kernel cmdline hack among other things. I think it's booting the rootfs but i have no adb so cant debug it :(
<ikillcypher> annerajb, are you aware of any blackscreen when opening applications ?
<annerajb> not i zoned out the last few days from the irc. Thought my guess be to take a look at all the logs see if you are not getting any permission errors
<jeanaustinr> I wonder why download from cdimage.ubuntu.com is taking too long
<jeanaustinr> Is there any other source from where I can download the latest build?
<ikillcypher> humm if im not wrong the ubuntu-touch dont accept wep/wap key right
<w-flo> ikillcypher, yes, the GUI for the wpa key is broken (since aug 14 or something). they're doing some major indicators work.. hopefully it's fixed soon :)
<ikillcypher> ty
<ikillcypher> so no security key would work ?
<w-flo> I noticed you can now use the tab header to scroll through the various indicator screens. Or maybe that was possible all the time and I just didn't notice :D
<w-flo> ikillcypher, not sure. phablet-network-setup works fine in any case
<ikillcypher> what is thatr
<ikillcypher> are you using thier latest build ?
<w-flo> it's a tool you can use on your desktop/laptop, it will copy the network settings from your desktop over to your phone (via adb)
<w-flo> ikillcypher, I think I'm currently using 20130814.1
<ikillcypher> well I actually ported my own device
<w-flo> or maybe 15..
<ikillcypher> so I dont know what is the changelog they are doing
<w-flo> yeah, I ported it to my device as well. I think there's no changelog
<ikillcypher> well is everything works over your?
<w-flo> the WPA key GUI is broken.. sound fails to work sometimes.. playing videos doesn't work.. camera doesn't work.. that's it I hope :D
<w-flo> not sure what's wrong with video decoding, but I don't care too much about that feature. camera needs some (or maybe a lot of) android parts that are missing in ubuntu, so fixing that is difficult. sound probably has a race condition, I want to see if it's fixed when pulseaudio lands. and the WPA GUI is broken in ubuntu. So I'm basically done with my port
<w-flo> \o/
<ikillcypher> lol my call dont works
<ikillcypher> :(
<w-flo> oh, maybe that doesn't work on my phone too :D never tried it
<ikillcypher> it is buggy as hell over here
<ikillcypher> w-flo, any idea where to get changelog
<ikillcypher> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<w-flo> ikillcypher, I think there are no changelogs.. only for the old unflipped imagees
<ikillcypher> o.O
<guest1__> hi w-flo, does adjusting brightness/audio volume works at your vision port?
<w-flo> guest1__, I don't think so
<w-flo> guest1__, I'm not sure if things are broken in my port only, or if it's a missing ubuntu feature
<w-flo> I remember I was able to adjust audio volume with the unflipped port, but it no longer works with the flipped port
<ikillcypher> EVERYTHING IS BROKEN HERE
<ikillcypher> OH NO
<w-flo> I think that the android audio stack will soon be removed and pulseaudio will be used instead, maybe that fixes some sound problems
<guest1__> w-flo, ah k, btw thanks for your repos, was quite easy to get a working image for the htc saga.. ;)
<w-flo> guest1__, that's great :)
<ikillcypher> w-flo, almost everything dont work on my device
<w-flo> ikillcypher, not even the touch screen? the GUI? :)
<ikillcypher> touchscreen and adb works
<ikillcypher> guess the ubuntu-development team has tons of work to do..
<w-flo> so sound doesn't work?
<w-flo> you could check the logs (dmesg / logcat) for permission errors or anything that seems wrong..
<ikillcypher> well Im going out soon so flashing back to cyanogenmod :S
<w-flo> well, yeah. I'm using cyanogenmod as my daily driver on my nexus4, too. I have my old phone for ubuntu things :)
<ikillcypher> oh I only have one phone
<ikillcypher> lol
<w-flo> ikillcypher, I only have one sim card. and it's nano(??) sim and won't fit into my old phone.. so can't test calls / text messages with ubuntu :(
<w-flo> but it's still better than only 1 phone I guess :D
<ikillcypher> :( any idea how to edit the ubuntu-devices page?
<w-flo> ikillcypher, yes: login first, then click "edit"
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ikillcypher> it seems I cant
<w-flo> there's a "Login" link at the top, next to "Help"
<w-flo> I used my launchpad account
<ikillcypher> ok I login
<ikillcypher> but I cant edit?
<w-flo> the "Immutable Page" link in the top left corner should turn into "Edit" after you log in
<w-flo> at least it does so for me
<amos> anyone know why this error shows at the end of installation of ubuntu touch?   error: device not found ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /sdcard/' returned non-zero exit status 255
<annerajb> anyone know in what part of the rootfs adb is started?
<annerajb> amos, does your device have a sdcard installed?
<amos> the device has internal storage. does not have removable sdcard.
<annerajb> that's why you get that error is trying to mount a external sdcard to the path /sdcard
<annerajb> not sure how crucial is for the sdcard to be mounted
<sleepee> just made an impulse campaign donation for the ubuntu edge... and holy crap is my wallet hurting right now...
<amos> how to fix this error?
<annerajb> sleepee, i said it's worth it i had to use my credit card for it lol
<annerajb> amos, not sure that may be a issue that requires a bug fix on the phablet-flash command.
<w-flo> amos, seems to assume that /sdcard exists.. so you can try to somehow add a partition at /sdcard, or report a bug against phablet-flash.. not sure
<annerajb> w-flo, shoudnt the path for internal fake sdcards be something like /sdcard-ext/
<w-flo> annerajb, I don't know
<sleepee> i'm guessing a lot of people are sacrificing a lot for this phone.  i figure if it doesn't make it to 32, at least i'll get my money back anyway.
<w-flo> annerajb, I think adbd is started with "/etc/init/android-tools-adbd.conf"
<sleepee> i try to convince myself it's a good deal though.  a phone and a desktop computer for 695 is kind of a good deal
<annerajb> w-flo, ok my device appears to hang when it switches or is about to switch to the rootfs
<annerajb> sleepee, agree convergence is my main buying point :D
<w-flo> annerajb, maybe add a "panic" right before the exec statement in the init script? I know there's some kernel cmdline magic to achieve the same, but I don't remember.. :D
<w-flo> Maybe that won't help with debugging though..
<annerajb> w-flo, there is break=
<annerajb> w-flo, ogra told me to do a break=bottom and so far it breaks there and everythign lookgs good dmesg looks clean, and /tmpmnt/ubuntu is moutned
<annerajb> but apparently somewhere after that everything else beraks.
<annerajb> breaks*
<annerajb> so need to know what executes after break=bottom but i am not sure
<w-flo> try "break=init" (hope I understand that script correctly)
<w-flo> it should break right before control is handed over to upstart
<w-flo> You should probably see files in "/root" at that point
<annerajb> you do that is correct it has a maybe_break init way downthe init i am going to try that thanks
<annerajb> that's right before exec run_init
<w-flo> I'm just not sure what maybe_break does, but we're guessing the same thing :D
<annerajb> i  hope the console thing dosnt bite me. apparently upstart requires console=tty1 but my device does some weird stuff with the cmdline arguments and bootloader appends at the end the serial number
<annerajb> w-flo, the break=x will break anyway it has on the init script a maybe_break x line
<annerajb> the init script maybe berak function breaks if it finds the x in the kernel commad line
<w-flo> I see, so break=init should be the last possible break
<w-flo> annerajb, check if /root is populated. Maybe check if /dev/tty1 exists, and maybe /dev/console is important too..
<annerajb> so break init didnt work
<annerajb> i get no adb
<annerajb> BUT
<w-flo> huh.
<annerajb> i still see the boot animation (before hand it went black after boot anim)
<annerajb> so i dont think i am hitting the same point as earlier
<w-flo> that's strange.. maybe it's somewhere between maybe_break bottom and maybe_break init?
<annerajb> thought it's weird because as i said the boot anim is still on while before hand it went away
<w-flo> so maybe the break works, but it's too late for spawning adbd
<w-flo> because.. the mounts required for adbd have changed
<nicenslow> _|_
<w-flo> i.e. it seems like the /sys and /proc and /dev mounts are moved around after "maybe_break bottom", and adbd may need one of those at the correct place
<w-flo> so.. yeah.. forget about break=init :(
<nicenslow> Gentlemen ..... I have a very specific Question.          When will Ubuntu on Nexus 4 support 3G ?
<annerajb> nicenslow, isnt ofono what handles telephony?
<nicenslow> yeah ?
<nicenslow> ofono ...right.
<nicenslow> Where's he ?
<annerajb> so in theory if ofono supports it it should be soon. if you are like me that has cdma it be a while since ofono has to support it first
<nicenslow> annerajb .........You are the man my friend.
<nicenslow> Thanks!
<annerajb> apparently ofono supports 3g and 2g
<annerajb> https://ofono.org/blogs/bertrandaygon/2011/ofono-10
<annerajb> w-flo, thanks ill ask ogra_ later to see what needs changing for break=init to work.
<annerajb> I gtg now so later all
<ikillcypher> :(
<ikillcypher> anyone here?
<kenshiro> Hi, I would like to know what will be network options of Ubuntu Touch (for example, connect only to 2g networks or only to 3g networks)
<tb01110100> I'm manually flashing UT onto my Nexus 10 in TWRP recovery. I wiped data, flashed the armel+manta zip, then went on to the armhf zip. It looked like it was working, but frozen on the "deploying Ubuntu Touch" step. TWRP turned off the screen after a while, (as per I set it to do), now I can't wake it up. Should I wait, see what happens?
<tb01110100> nvm.
<wilee-nilee> tb01110100, Not sure using twrp is part of the normal install, I tried this with cyanogenmod awhile back on my nexus 7 and was not successful.
<tb01110100> nvm, fixed that.
<tb01110100> But I have another prob
<tb01110100> I can't connect to my protected wifi. I swipe down from networks, check my network, and I don't get a password prompt or anything.
<wilee-nilee> tb01110100, NOt sure myself I don't have this installed so have not been following whats up, sometimes this channel is rather busy, depends on the time I believe.
<tb01110100> wilee-nilee: btw, TWRP works fine for installing UT.
<wilee-nilee> cool, I have not tried twrp
<wilee-nilee> tb01110100, touch is still in development so I'm waiting for it to be more functional myself, I would more on the side of running the ubuntu desktop with my nexus 7.
<tb01110100> Just ticks me off a little that I can't even connect to my wifi. :P
<tb01110100> To me, this is functionally useless. I might need to try this another time, but this was interesting.
<tb01110100> Thanks!
<RobbyF> whats the best way to keep this up to date without having to re-install apps
<w-flo> is the "networking" policy group supposed to allow creating a socket? The hupnp library I'm using wants to create a socket for upnp service discovery and it's DENIED by apparmor, even though I have the "networking" policy group added.. Wondering if my manifest is wrong or if it's not allowed even with that policy group set
<annerajb> hello
<w-flo> o/
<annerajb> so apparently the adb shell spawned by break dosnt have root access
<annerajb> when i try to run /sbin/vgchange it complains about not having permission
 * w-flo shrugs
<annerajb> i think this line maybe failling ln -s ${rootmnt}${udev_root} /dev
<annerajb> i cant find the value of udev_root anywhere
<w-flo> those scripts are pure magic :) have you checked if there is a /dev/tty1 device?
<annerajb> w-flo, yeah there is
<annerajb> tty1-tty63
<annerajb> (that's a lot of tty)
<w-flo> really strange.. why would upstart fail to start adbd :/
<annerajb> (it's not reaching upstart
<annerajb> it's failling around midway of the initrd/init script
<w-flo> are you really sure?
<annerajb> (i believe upstart is called after the exec at the bottom whci i never reach
<annerajb> yeah i put a break=bottom and it never reaches it
<w-flo> I think upstart is called at the exec line.. i.e. the exec line starts upstart
<annerajb> # Chain to real filesystem
<annerajb> exec run-init ${rootmnt} ${init} "$@" ${recovery:+--startup-event=recovery} <${rootmnt}/dev/console >${rootmnt}/dev/console 2>&1
<annerajb> that's the last line of the init
<annerajb> is not reaching the breakpoint before it
<w-flo> oh, I thought it reaches bottom, but you get no adb with break=init
<annerajb> no i dont get adb with break=init
<annerajb> i added a few more breaks before it and i narrow it down to the script/init-bottom
<annerajb> it never reaches the one i added after it but it does the one before
<w-flo> I think you can't get adbd at the "init" breakpoint, because all the /dev and /proc and /sys mounts are already moved to places in /root, so adbd can't start
<w-flo> so it breaks there, then tries to spawn adbd, but that fails because adbd needs /dev (or maybe /sys, no idea)
<annerajb> init-bottom sym links /root/dev to /dev
<annerajb> ln -s ${rootmnt}${udev_root} /dev
<w-flo> ah, it's only a symlink
<annerajb> but i cannot find where is udev_root set and when i do env it dosnt show up
<w-flo> maybe it's related to that.. you should probably wait for ogra_ and ask if you can expect break=init to spawn adbd
<w-flo> hm, really strange
<annerajb> i did a grep inside the initrd and the only instance of udev_root i found was the one where is used
<annerajb> is not set nowhere inside the initrd
<annerajb> does ogra_ usually join saturdays?
<w-flo> annerajb, sometimes
<w-flo> annerajb, I have the same script and my device boots, so maybe the udev_root is fine... I really have no idea what could be wrong though, sorry
<annerajb> back windows decided to turn off the computer instead of letting me know i had no charge -__
 * annerajb is using w-flo script to compress a new modified rootfs
<stbgz> hey there guys, quick q. anyone working on building the ubuntu touch source code for flo?
<stbgz> i started the port but realized some files were missing, later realized this is due the fact the phablet branhces are base on cm10.1 which are based on aops 4.2, what we really need is cm10.2 based on aosp 4.3
<phablet> is wpa2 working with latest nightly?
<stbgz> I have modified the manifest file to inclide the cyanogen mod 10.2 repos but there are few project where the canonical team made changes and it is going to require some merging
<stbgz> Any idea if the phablet repos will track cm10.2?
<w-flo> stbgz, I'm not working for canonical, so I don't know, but I guess the team is very busy right now with getting everything ready for release in october, so I doubt there's any time left to port everything to cm 10.2. but maybe it's so easy to update that they will do it.. who knows
<stbgz> the one repo I am having issues with right now is frameworks/av
<stbgz> in any case I am tracking my changes here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44720740
<phablet> is wpa2 working with latest nightly?
<workingwriter> Hi folks, I am writing a book on using Ubuntu Touch for QUE Publishing. I suspect I will have a bunch of annoying questions for your perusal, and issue my apologies in advance.
<OrokuSaki> sup
<OrokuSaki> "https://github.com/willcast/ubuntu-kernel-tenderloin/commits/Ubuntu_kgsl3.4?page=4" check it out.. he backported fanotify from 3.0.? to 2.6.35.. I made a patch.. compiling cm10.1 to test
<OrokuSaki> I git cloned his branch to a empty folder, and ran this "git diff [commit-id-before] [commit-id-after] > my.patch"
<OrokuSaki> which created a patch of a range of comments, and then I patched my kernel folder..
<OrokuSaki> as they are different kernels
<OrokuSaki> see what happens
<OrokuSaki> I had to run make oldconfig to answer 2 new questions
<OrokuSaki> neat eh?
<workingwriter> The first question I have is on the chapter I'm currently writing: How to get help for problems with the OS generally, and apps too. Are any of the Touch-related projects planning or working on some sort of user documentation, either to read on the device, or access on the web? Will something like the Desktop Guide be accessible on the device? Should I just point people here?
<OrokuSaki> he did it to run fedora on the hp touchpad with X and freedreno
<OrokuSaki> since Ubuntu 13.10 is going Mir
<w-flo> workingwriter, canonical staff can answer your questions on week days, they are not that active on sat/sun
<w-flo> I think that askubuntu is a good place to get help (but I've never used that site, so I'm not sure)
<annerajb_> workingwriter, as w-flo said canonical staff is not active a lot on weekends. this channel for help works well thought it get's a bit technical most of the time. for regular help askubuntu works really well and i assume the ubuntu forusm should too. but again the final awnser can be given by canonical staff
<annerajb_> OrokuSaki, so did you got it to compile?
<doomlord> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/raing/compiz << is this where to get the source for ubuntu/unity's versions of Scale and other compiz plugins
<xkernel> when the Ubuntu touch will be released?
<doomlord> anyone know how to build compiz
<doomlord> ubuntu's compiz version that is.
<annerajb> xkernel, it should be released by october if i recall correctly
<os3> new to ubuntu touch help
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-18
<szymon> What is the quickest way to test my new app on device ?  ( ubuntu touch )
<workingwriter> Thanks for your help, w-flo and annerajb. Will check back in Monday.
<NUTsTUN> Hey I have the latest build of ubuntu touch on my Nexus 7 (grouper) and my wifi/bluetooth is not working. Any idea on whats wrong?
<debian> hi
<Guest92413> is there a big issue with 3g on nexus 4??
<Guest92413> tried 0816-no wifi 0817-no 3g 0810-no3g 0815-no 3g
<Guest92413> tried Ricardo Salveti solution on all
<ikillcypher> hello
<ikillcypher> anyone alive?
<Guest92413> hi, do u know nexus 4 build?
<Guest92413> bye
<en0> Is saucy (graphics stack) still broken for the nexus7?
<annerajb> en0, have you tried a nightly see if it has been fixed on the latest nightly?
<en0> I have not. was getting my tool chain setup to install and saw the note on about grouper on the wiki. it said not to use saucy but that sorta defeats the purpose of getting involved.
<en0> I see the comments on the bug report says you can get it "working" after reboots and keeping your fingers crossed. i will give it a try and see what happens.
<annerajb> en0, the notes may be old the nexus status page https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE#gid=0 dosnt mention anything about gpu crashes.
<en0> ah, yes but it does show asus nexus7 and blocked/broken :(
<en0> I think i will get my hands on a galaxy and go from there. Thanks for the info annerajb
<Noize-> What
<Noize-> What's the current status on Nexus 7 (razor)?
<iKillCypher> hey anyone here?
<timppa> Good morning
<timppa> Can someome point out some link or info regarding currently supported video formats on touch?
<CheeseCakeMaster> hello
<CheeseCakeMaster> is it possible to test Ubuntu Touch on a pc?
<CheeseCakeMaster> hello?
<ArchNemesis> Is it possible to flash ubuntu touch  on a  nexus 4 without a usb cable   i've read over the "manual installation" section  but that doesn't seem to work.
<mamenyaka> ArchNemesis, after you copy the files to storage, it is possible
<mamenyaka> ArchNemesis, if you have a CWM recovery, for example, you jst flash it as any other ROM
<iKillCypher> Hello mamenyaka
<ArchNemesis> i dont think it has CWM   it's compleately stock at this point  straight from google
<ArchNemesis> i'm guessing  CWM is a bootloader
<mamenyaka> ArchNemesis, no, CWM is a recovery
<ArchNemesis> oh  clockwork
<mamenyaka> ArchNemesis, here you go: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_mako
<ArchNemesis> yeah  not used to it being called CWM
<mamenyaka> sorry
<mamenyaka> iKillCypher, hi
<iKillCypher> well in my device nothing is working at all
<iKillCypher> other then adb,touchscreen
<mamenyaka> that's good
<iKillCypher> so have to wait for the development team to fix it
<mamenyaka> no, you have to fix them
<mamenyaka> Mr. Bank Account
<iKillCypher> o.o what
<mamenyaka> I read you've been a really bad boy
<iKillCypher> nah
<mamenyaka> trolling people, asking for donations
<iKillCypher> I never troll anybody
<mamenyaka> well, I saw what I saw
<iKillCypher> alright..
<iKillCypher> anyway how do I fix them? is there a source etc?
<mamenyaka> your instructions were bad
<mamenyaka> no
<mamenyaka> what do you want to fix?
<iKillCypher> yeah I did edited them.. later
<iKillCypher> everything
<mamenyaka> but why do you insist on getting donations?
<iKillCypher> well I was asking if they wanted to donate they would
<iKillCypher> anyway would you mind telling how can I fix them?
<mamenyaka> yeah, it's written MONEY all over your thread
<mamenyaka> what do you want to fix?
<iKillCypher> how do i fix them?
<mamenyaka> just fork my repos you are using
<mamenyaka> you should ave the full package in your github
<iKillCypher> well if you could tell me how to fix them
<iKillCypher> rather then leeching
<mamenyaka> yes, that's the start
<mamenyaka> and then you can modify them to fix things
<iKillCypher> I dont see you modifing anything
<mamenyaka> okay, get lost, I'm done with you
<iKillCypher> dude what is wrong with you
<iKillCypher> im asking for help and you told me to get lost.
<iKillCypher> wow
<mamenyaka> are you going to argue me you litle pieceof shit or what?
<mamenyaka> I had it with you
<iKillCypher> you have attuide bro
<mamenyaka> you are the dumbest I have seen for a long time
<iKillCypher> Im learning..
<iKillCypher> you dont need to insult
<mamenyaka> then why don;t you behave like your learning?
<iKillCypher> well I am.
<iKillCypher> you said that once I build it would be static
<iKillCypher> and the ubuntu.zip will be doing the work etc
<mamenyaka> well guess what
<mamenyaka> for you it's not
<mamenyaka> for me it is
<mamenyaka> live with that
<iKillCypher> so you trying to say that everything just works for you
<mamenyaka> yes
<iKillCypher> and not for me..
<mamenyaka> because I made them work
<iKillCypher> that is odd since we coming from the same device
<iKillCypher> so whats with the not helping me etc?
<mamenyaka> you don't eserve to be helped
<iKillCypher> ...
<iKillCypher> jeez
<mamenyaka> you are just not up for this task
<mamenyaka> you knowledge is below avreage
<mamenyaka> it's just not worth
<mamenyaka> and you have the most arrogant attitude I have seen
<iKillCypher> alright then I will pass it on to someone
<iKillCypher> I dont have arrogant attitude
<mamenyaka> Mr. Bank Account
<iKillCypher> -_-''
<mamenyaka> yeah you ahve
<mamenyaka> complaining about that you have school and everything
<iKillCypher> Im not going to talk to you dude
<mamenyaka> like we don't have anything better to do and just sit around here waiting to help you
<mamenyaka> just tell me, how old are you?
<iKillCypher> like I say Im done talking with you
<iKillCypher> you insulted me
<ArchNemesis> oh well,  guess i'm gonna have to order another USB cable,  doesn't appear to be any verifiable way to install ClockWork  without USB
<mamenyaka> I'm guessing your like 15
<iKillCypher> for trying to help I will just ask the development team.
<mamenyaka> ArchNemesis, well, is your device bootloader unlocked?
<mamenyaka> iKillCypher, even the development team had it with you
<ArchNemesis> no  :(   and i think  it required adb / USB to unlock
<iKillCypher> ....
<mamenyaka> ArchNemesis, yes, it requires fastboot
<mamenyaka> iKillCypher, look, I may understand that you are very young and inexperienced
<mamenyaka> iKillCypher, I don't want to insult you anymore
<mamenyaka> iKillCypher, just think right for a moment
<mamenyaka> iKillCypher, is this really what you want?
<iKillCypher> what
<iKillCypher> hello w-flo
<mamenyaka> iKillCypher, constatly begging for help
<w-flo> hi iKillCypher
<mamenyaka> iKillCypher, because on your own you can't do nothing
<mamenyaka> iKillCypher, I'm guessing you asked for help even to fix that issue on your thread
<mamenyaka> iKillCypher, which I already told you like ten times
<mamenyaka> w-flo, do you have a moment?
<w-flo> mamenyaka, sure
<mamenyaka> w-flo, have any idea about this?
<mamenyaka> wlan: loading driver v3.2.3.110b
<mamenyaka> [   13.713867] wlan: [442:F :HDD] hdd_driver_init: WLAN device not found!!
<mamenyaka> [   13.713867] wlan: driver load failure
<mamenyaka> I have an insmod on post-fs-data
<w-flo> mamenyaka, that does not seem like the bcmdhd driver for my device.. *scratches head* I insmod the module on boot, not post-fs-data
<mamenyaka> w-flo, for unflipped, this worked
<mamenyaka> w-flo, for flipped, after ubuntu touch boots, I can manually insert it and works
<mamenyaka> from android shell
<w-flo> oh. maybe insert at a later time?
<mamenyaka> is there a later time?
<w-flo> not sure at what time post-fs-data is triggered
<mamenyaka> well, at 13.71...
<w-flo> boot   This is the first trigger that will occur when init starts
<w-flo>    (after /init.conf is loaded)
<mamenyaka> here is my init file: https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common/blob/phablet-saucy/rootdir/init.qcom.rc
<w-flo> ah, there is "device-added-<path>" .. maybe you can do "device-added-/dev/wifi-device-node" ?
<mamenyaka> hmmm
<w-flo> just need to figure out if there is a wifi device node :)
<w-flo> or you can try "on boot"...
<mamenyaka> tried it
<mamenyaka> no luck
<mamenyaka> also, do you have any clue what this does? write /dev/wcnss_wlan 1
<mamenyaka> that's the wifi I guess
<w-flo> seems like it's the wifi, but not idea what it does
<w-flo> on device-added-/dev/wcnss_wlan   ? :D
<mamenyaka> that's what I'm going for
<mamenyaka> on device-added-/dev/wcnss_wlan
<mamenyaka>     insmod /system/lib/modules/wlan.ko
<w-flo> let's hope that device-added thing actually works. it's in the readme, but someone on xda says it doesn't work for him..
<mamenyaka> just a quick build and we'll find out
<mamenyaka> was that little monkey (iKill...) harassing everyone again lately?
<ikillcypher> ...
<ikillcypher> non of your business
<mamenyaka> ooh, so the you are
<mamenyaka> there
 * ikillcypher added mamenyaka to ignore list..
<ikillcypher> jeez I regret asking that dude for help.
<mamenyaka> I know I'm ignored, but jeez, without that dude, you would have nothing to do here, because you had no working port
<mamenyaka> and mostly I regret helping him, he started as a nice guy, but became a money hungry monster with no knowledge of anything
<w-flo> mamenyaka, I'm afraid that init binary is vaporware.. I haven't checked the source, but don't expect the device-added thing to trigger. Maybe they shouldn't put that into the readme then :/
<mamenyaka> great
<mamenyaka> well then, can I see when the wifi device get's up?
<w-flo> I wonder why it's not up in "on boot"
<w-flo> you'd expect everything to be in place so you can actually do something
<w-flo> No idea how to fix that :(
<mamenyaka> :(
<mamenyaka> I will still try that device-added thing
<mamenyaka> and thank you
<w-flo> maybe you can start a script (non-blocking) from init, then "sleep 10" in that script, then insmod?
<mamenyaka> as a last resort
<mamenyaka> this is what wifi dev gives
<mamenyaka> [    3.435852] wcnss_wlan probed in built-in mode
<mamenyaka> [   12.797515] wcnss_wlan triggered by userspace
<mamenyaka> [   13.393096] wcnss_wlan_ctrl_probe: SMD ctrl channel up
<w-flo> probably no insmod because device-added doesn't work?
<mamenyaka> of course
<mrqtros> hi guys
<mamenyaka> hi
<mrqtros> Do someone have good launchpad (or jenkins) experience?
<mamenyaka> w-flo, okay, I give up, about that non-blocking script
<mamenyaka> w-flo, I have other scripts here, is it ok if I put it here? https://github.com/mamenyaka/android_device_sony_fusion3-common/tree/phablet-saucy/rootdir/system/etc
<w-flo> mamenyaka, I've never seen that .. no idea!
<mamenyaka> w-flo, in init I have like this copied from the other script loading:
<mamenyaka> service wlan /system/bin/sh /system/etc/init.qcom.wlan.sh
<mamenyaka>     class late_start
<mamenyaka>     user root
<mamenyaka>     group system qcom_oncrpc
<mamenyaka>     disabled
<mamenyaka>     oneshot
<w-flo> "disabled"?
<mamenyaka> I will remove that
<mamenyaka> but like all other services have disabled
<w-flo> hm. :D
<mamenyaka> but I don't know about non-blocking
<w-flo> mamenyaka, I think services are non-blocking
<mamenyaka> w-flo, how do I trigger the service?
<w-flo> mamenyaka, "start wlan" IIRC
<w-flo> inside the android container
<w-flo> It should autostart if you removed "disabled" though
<w-flo> unless your late_start has problems firing, that is..
<mamenyaka> what user/group should I give it?
<mamenyaka> root?
<w-flo> probably
<mamenyaka> okay, I have start wlan in post-fs-data
<mamenyaka> and the service
<mamenyaka> service wlan /system/bin/sh /system/etc/init.qcom.wlan.sh
<mamenyaka>     class main
<mamenyaka>     user root
<mamenyaka>     group system system
<mamenyaka>     oneshot
<mamenyaka> and the script is:
<mamenyaka> sleep 10
<mamenyaka> insmod /system/lib/modules/wlan.ko
<mamenyaka> exit 0
<Romanian34> Is there a working port for samsnug Note 2 .. Sprint USA
<Romanian34> _salem .. u in OR or what state?
<mamenyaka> Romanian34, for n7100 there is according the wiki
<Romanian34> Re. Mamenyaka whats the link where you found .. i just searched wiki for "n7100 " and "ubuntu touch ".. nothing
<mamenyaka> Romanian34, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mamenyaka> w-flo, I am forever thankful!
<mamenyaka> w-flo, it works!
<w-flo> mamenyaka, wow, great! It's a dirty hack, but at least it works :D
<Romanian34> Thanks, they have a simi working product not working cellular radio yet :( which is the "phone" part i do need lol.. not sure how i mised the device page .. thanks
<Romanian34> Has anyone tried running wine within Ubuntu Touch? for native .apk and .exe support also?
<w-flo> Romanian34, does wine support ARM?
<Romanian34> I thought ubuntu phone was a full "ubuntu" port for ARM, intergrated for the "Android" services, I understand any native linux or "Ubuntu" app can run on Ubuntu Touch, so Wine should run correct?
<w-flo> I'm not sure if the wine magic depends on x86.. I mean, you can't just copy executable files (like firefox) from your intel desktop over to your phone and use them, you need the firefox source code, then compile that for ARM, and then you can use it on your phone. The good thing is, ubuntu compiled most of the ubuntu apps (including firefox I guess) for ARM so you can use them. However, exe files are usually for x86 only, not ARM
<w-flo> according to http://wiki.winehq.org/ARM , you can run windows RT applications using wine
<Romanian34> I had worked on a Ubuntu port onto an old android phone HTC, which was no problem was able to run wine then the same as I could run other apps or programs made for linux , or my distro ubuntu, I undersand the base, though x86 vs. arm ect.  I have ran Wine on ubuntu over an HTC phone.. I was just never able to get Halo 1 for the PC fully working :) how I would like to play online on my Note 2 with a bluetooth keyboard and mo
<w-flo> that's cool, didn't know it was possible
<Romanian34> stacks of compress emulation.. it came down to the direct x render .. I had to re map a custom XP version into Wine for the "windows" then load the game within wine, but the direct X recall to the GPU would cause problems.
<mamenyaka> Romanian34, can I ask where are u from?
<Romanian34> Linux > Ubuntu Touch > Wine > XP > Halo.exe
<Romanian34> Id hope my name says it Romania.. do live in the USA though..
<mamenyaka> that's what I was going for
<mamenyaka> I am from Romania too
<Romanian34> I was adopted.. do you use coinchat.org?
<mamenyaka> no, why?
<houseofbean> Oh, wow.  I'm in Sibiu
<mamenyaka> Oradea
<Romanian34> http://www.bitspoker.com/ on coinchat.org there is a guy with the SN of bitspoker he is from Romania also, he also just started the poker site playing with Bitcoins
<mamenyaka> would be great if I had any bitcoins
<Romanian34> I plan to go to bucharest next october to finish school.  bună ziua
<mamenyaka> buna ziua indeed
<pras> Problem Installing Ubuntu touch on Device - nexus 4, followed the steps given here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install and before final step installation exits with a error code 255 and device not found
<pras> Guys I am looking for help, anyone there
<mamenyaka> hello, anyone from apps team?
<nik90> mamenyaka: which apps team?
<mamenyaka> ubuntu touch Settings app
<mamenyaka> in Spell checking it shows UK English, but inside spell checking english (us) is selected
<annerajb> ikillcypher, so you need to fix stuff for your device
<annerajb> ogra_, you around?
<OrokuSaki> anyone getting device offline with adb? I cannot even get into the BusyBox and initramfs now
<OrokuSaki> all I did was update phablet, and redownload UT.. anyone run into this?
<popey> not here with nexus 4 OrokuSaki
<popey> i just flashed it with the latest image
<OrokuSaki> @popey thanks!
<ikillcypher> annerajb, nothing is working over here
<OrokuSaki> you guys know why adb devices is showing my device offline?
<OrokuSaki> 0123456789ABCDEF	offline
<OrokuSaki> this is just in the initramfs
<OrokuSaki> Is it possible the developers for UT can allow us.. NOT to need fanotify and apparmor?
<OrokuSaki> I think this happened to me, because I messed with my kernel security settings
<OrokuSaki> or lets say, we dont... "care about security" for our device. =)
<OrokuSaki> LXC container doesn't seem to have apparmor and fonotify as a requirement..  from the LXC website
<stgraber> OrokuSaki: lxc indeed doesn't need either of those, however the ubuntu-touch security model does (at least for apparmor), so I doubt it'll ever become optional
<OrokuSaki> so I should just give up now
<OrokuSaki> so I should just give up now
<OrokuSaki> oops
<OrokuSaki> It would be cool if we could disable security on the rom....
<OrokuSaki> hell... I just need a newer device... =(
<OrokuSaki> I like my 10" hp touchpad though.. too bad.. I have 3 of em
<OrokuSaki> At least I can use freedreno with my touchpad on the non touch version of ubuntu.. (real linu)
<OrokuSaki> I guess when Mir comes out, I can focus on getting that to work with freedreno
<OrokuSaki> ie... rob
<P5100> hello everyone, can i install Ubuntu Touch or ubuntu on a GT-P5100?
<popey> P5100: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<P5100> popey: been looking there but cant find P5100
<popey> then that's your answer
<Chocanto> Hey, what is the ubuntu SDK chan name ? I think I forgot it..
<Chocanto> (and if an ubuntu sdk member is reading this, it's about the Arguments API)
<lyda> does anyone use the ivso bluetooth keyboard on a nexus 7 with ubuntu.
<Chocanto> mhall119: Hey, how are you ? :) I can't get the Arguments API working, do you who made it ? Maybe he can tell me how it work ?
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, why can't you enable apparmor? is your kernel that old?
<mhall119> Chocanto: Kaleo made it, you can check with him tomorrow
<Chocanto> mhall119: Ok :) Thank you !
<mhall119> Chocanto: #ubuntu-app-devel is that the channel you were looking for?
<w-flo> OrokuSaki, I enabled apparmor yesterday and modified the ubuntu easyprof template so apps can actually use the GPU driver, seems to work fine (for freshly installed click apps)
<Chocanto> mhall119: I thought they had their own channel but I think not
<mhall119> not for the SDK, no
<mhall119> just this one and #ubuntu-app-devel
<Chocanto> mhall119: I didn't know :) But now.. I know ! :D
<lyda> ok, i figured out how to right click, but now i can't do left clicks.
<lyda> even if i show the onscreen keyboard and click the normal mouse cursor button, it still doesn't work.
<lyda> all touching the screen does now is act like i'm hovering over the places i touch.
<mhall119> lyda: running what?
<mhall119> I remember that bug when I was running Unity 7 on a Nexus 7 tablet
<lyda> which is exactly what i'm using!  :)
<lyda> is that a known issue?
<lyda> i rebooted (ugh) and the "mouse" is back to normal.
<mhall119> yeah, I don't remember the cause of it, but it was pretty common
<mhall119> something getting stuck in the X stack I think
<lyda> should probably get a bluetooth mouse and pair that as well.
<mhall119> yeah, I used the OTG cable and a USB mouse
<lyda> now if i could only type a "-" i'd be all set.
<mhall119> but Ubuntu Touch on the Nexus 7 is much, much nicer :)
<lyda> amusingly the missing esc doesn't bother me because i first started using unix on a vt220 - which also lacked an esc.  so there's distant muscle memory for ctrl-[.
<lyda> ubuntu touch is a different thing?
<lyda> ah.  i see.
<lyda> ok...  well, do i get terminal?
<mhall119> yup, comes pre-installed with a terminal
<mhall119> a touch-friendly terminal at that
 * mhall119 goes to phablet-flash his Nexus 7 agian
<lyda> interesting.
<lyda> which do i pick to flash?
<lyda> cdimage-touch?
<popey> yes
<popey> it does have an escape key btw
<mhall119> yeah, cdimage-touch is what you want
<popey> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Cy_iOYXtfeQ/Ug-pKP2MVwI/AAAAAAAAd2I/hnAbzp7iDaQ/w443-h591-no/IMG_1777.JPG
<popey> that was me updating on hotel wifi this morning ☻
<mhall119> popey: traveling again?
 * lyda notes this will also work on his galaxy nexus as well.  i could have a mesos arm cluster...
<lyda> popey: the ivso keyboard has an esc key?
<lyda> wait, the back button?
<popey> mhall119: nah, was at a wedding
<popey> lyda: ivso?
<mhall119> oh right, for the couple you didn't know, have fun?
<popey> yes, it was fun. they had a live band who were excellent, and most of the people there were dancers, so that was nice
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> sounds like a fun couple, you should get to know them
<popey> heh ☻
<lyda> popey: it's a bluetooth keyboard for the nexus 7 (it's also a case).
<popey> ahh, neat!
<lyda> ok, i never enabled adb for my nexus 7.  will i need to reinstall android to enable adb first?
<lyda> or is there some cunning way using fastboot to do that...
<mhall119> lyda: if you can get to a recovery console like cwm, you should be able to run it from there
<lyda> the "recovery mode" on the fastboot screen?
<mhall119> you can try
<mhall119> I'm not an expert in this level stuff
<lyda> nope.  reinstalling android and then will set up adb.
<lyda> and every time i type that i have flashbacks to ancient macs.
<lyda> popey: so that image - that was ubuntu touch on a galaxy nexus?
<lyda> is this still true?
<lyda> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg02321.html
<popey> there are images for the main nexus devices, galaxy nexus, 4, 7, 10
<lyda> i should do phablet-flash --latest-revision cdimage-touch -b
<popey> that page is outdated
<popey> you want phablet-flash cdimage-touch
<lyda> no -b?
<popey> -b for the first time, yes
<lyda> ah.  good.
<lyda> hm.  no wifi...
<lyda> if i go to system settings and then click wi-fi, nothing happens.
<lyda> and same for bluetooth...
<mamenyaka> w-flo, hi, have a moment?
<mhall119> lyda: lots of stuff in system-settings isn't working yet
<mhall119> they've been enabling them one by one
<mhall119> lyda: drag down from the top to get the network manage indicator open, from there you should be able to find and connect to your wifi
<w-flo> mamenyaka, yes! :)
<mhall119> lyda: if you need to enter a passphrase and it's not giving you that option (a known but with the latest network indicator) you can run 'phablet-network-setup' on your host machine while the tablet is connected via USB
<mamenyaka> mhall119, in settings, is the spell checker working?
<mhall119> mamenyaka: I don't think so
<mhall119> I haven't seen it try to correct anything for me anywya
<mamenyaka> mhall119, Just I found that it shows english uk, but when I go inside, english us is selcted
<mamenyaka> w-flo, could you please check this out? why isn't this building?
<mamenyaka> w-flo, https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_common/tree/cm-10.1/extract_elf_ramdisk
<mamenyaka> w-flo, I evaded it by using a very dirty hack
<mamenyaka> but maybe I am missing something obvious
<w-flo> it's a large file.. do you still have the error message?
<lyda> what's the phablet password?
<mamenyaka> phablet
<lyda> mhall119: thanks.
<mamenyaka> w-flo, It just a no rule tomake target error
<lyda> mamenyaka: duh.  :)
<mamenyaka> w-flo, coming from here: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_fusion3-common/blob/cm-10.2/custombootimg.mk
<w-flo> maybe it depends on some android part that was removed from canonical repos
<mamenyaka> yes, but I checked it's deps
<mamenyaka> I included external/elfutils
<lyda> mhall119: didn't work since my laptop is wired.
<lyda> but sed worked instead. :)
<lyda> hm.  seems to me the other ubuntu is better.
<lyda> ubuntu touch is cute, but Not There Yet(tm).
<mamenyaka> w-flo, so any idea?
<mamenyaka> exact error is: make: *** No rule to make target `/home/andras/Android/UbuntuTouch/out/target/product/pollux_windy/utilities/extract_elf_ramdisk', needed by `/home/andras/Android/UbuntuTouch/out/target/product/pollux_windy/android-boot.img'.  Stop.
<w-flo> mamenyaka, not really, I'm not experienced with the android build system.. My only guess is that including "/device/sony/common" might be missing from your main Makefile, but that seems unlikely
<mamenyaka> which one is the main Makefile?
<w-flo> core/main.mk
<w-flo> in build/
<mamenyaka> oh yes
<mamenyaka> w-flo, I really don't know how you do it, but thanks again! it builds now!
<w-flo> mamenyaka, thanks :) I guess it's years of suffering from all kinds of build / linux issues :D
<mamenyaka> w-flo, I have no idea what fixed it eventually
<harris> when does it come out to public
<mamenyaka> 2014
<harris> i heard october
<kriskropd> wc
<kriskropd> wc
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<harris> hi
<antaras> hallo i have a question...
<antaras> can i flash on my galaxy s3 one ubuntu rom ?
<ixti> hey all
<ixti> i want to try ubuntu phone on my google nexus (maguro)
<ixti> unfortunately i can't see it while it's in recovery mode :((
<ixti> does anybody had same issue? o_O
<nhaines> ixti: yes, that does happen sometimes.  You have to add a udev rules file.
<nhaines> That'll fix the problem permanently.
<ixti> hm... in factc i tried :D
<ixti> i mean i have these rules
<nhaines> ixti: what version of Android is on your phone?
<ixti> 4.3
<nhaines> Most documentation doesn't have the identifier for maguro on 4.3.
<ixti> what do you mean?
<nhaines> Precisely what I said.  Most documentation that gives an example rules file is outdated.
<ixti> ah. no. identifier is correct
<ixti> when it's loaded (android) i can connect usb
<ixti> and see with dmesg:
<ixti> [ 4987.876169] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=18d1, idProduct=d002
<nhaines> There's a different identifier in recovery mode.
<nhaines> And it changed from 4.2 to 4.3.
<ixti> aha...
<ixti> hmm
<ixti> that explains a lot
<nhaines> Let me reboot and pastebin my file.  Took me forever to find it.
<ixti> thanks!
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-11
<lotuspsychje> nice work on the apps close slide guys!!
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> every update touch gets nicer
<nhaines> <--- had absolutely nothing to do with this.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<nhaines> Seriously, though, the last promotion is (mostly) a phone I'd be proud to hand to anyone.
<nhaines> Dash and scopes are *really* nice now, even if search is still pretty wonky.
<lotuspsychje> its all very logical once you know the tricks
<lotuspsychje> the swipes are like its meant to be
<lotuspsychje> search is indeed a bit strange, i loved the apps icons at first
<nhaines> Dash-as-an-app makes right-edge navigation much easier.
<lotuspsychje> when they all showed (last installed ones up)
<lotuspsychje> true
<nhaines> At least when you search and choose the app store, it carries your search over.
<lotuspsychje> yes with your trick *
<lotuspsychje> i really hope brightness gets fixxed
<lotuspsychje> and terminal apps install
<nhaines> Hmm, I don't recall if brightness is a problem.  Oh, I know what I could do.  I'm going to hope someone makes it so the screen ever turns off instead of just staying on always.
<nhaines> Terminal apps install isn't important to me.  Flip to developer mode and turn on read/write and you can break your phone any way you wish.  :)
<nhaines> Although they're going to have to think of something eventually.
<lotuspsychje> the brightness prob has been bugged
<lotuspsychje> when i reboot my nexus7 it sets brightness back to default
<lotuspsychje> instead of 100%
<nhaines> Oh, no... I mean yes, I know that was a problem on some phones.  I just meant I didn't remember if it was still an N5 problem, sorry.  :)
<lotuspsychje> i am at developer mode already
<lotuspsychje> ah your on n5?
<nhaines> Yup.
<lotuspsychje> andworks nicely with touch?
<nhaines> Click packages install just fine on the command line.  I've done it!  :D  But apt is problematic.  But that's a deficiency with apt.
<nhaines> Works beautifully.  If the backlight would ever turn off then it'd be perfect.  Except cellular data at the moment, but that's fixable.
<lotuspsychje> well i just dont wanna wait until someone makes nmap a touch app example
<lotuspsychje> i have tons of ideas to try with terminal
<lotuspsychje> like lightweight mupdf would be nice to try
<lotuspsychje> would be nice if there's a button to unlock to write protect
<nhaines> Pull the .deb, extract the files, and shove them in a subdirectory.  :)
<nhaines> Design says there will never, ever be a button to unlock to write protect, and I agree.
<nhaines> It's a simple copy/paste command, which seems a low barrier to something that will break a phone.
<lotuspsychje> so if device will always be locked, howto install new terminal stuff?
<RAOF> We'll need to solve that problem for convergence, anyway.
<lotuspsychje> installing the deb will also result to var lock error no?
<RAOF> Right. We'll need to engineer some solution that allows both apt and system images.
<lotuspsychje> that would be real nice
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: the problem is that apt install works but apt upgrade breaks everything.
<lotuspsychje> so if i drag n drop a deb it should install?
<nhaines> So I can't imagine worrying about make it really easy for people to apt install things when it will break everything.
<nhaines> No, that would break everything too.
<lotuspsychje> howcome?
<nhaines> I'm just saying, copy it to the phone to your home directory, extract the binaries, and run it from there.  Something very simple should still run.
<nhaines> I don't know how come.  apt can't handle hard links across many mountpoints or something esoteric.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> that also means click apps cant change something internally also?
<RAOF> Well, you can't *have* hard links across mountpoints, so... :)
<RAOF> Indeed. Click apps are, well, apps. They don't do libraries or daemons or whatever.
<lotuspsychje> not like the way android needs all kinds of permissions etc
<lotuspsychje> so a hacker could not unlock write protect with an ubuntu click app?
<RAOF> No
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: morning.  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> Busy writing, writing, writing.  Hope your morning's more fun so far.  :)
<dholbach> nhaines, what are you writing?
<nhaines> dholbach: some technical article stuff, and then reworking that book proposal... they liked it and said to do it more free-format rather than as one of their series, so I'm going to resubmit.  :D
<dholbach> nice
<nhaines> Yup, I was pleased, because I think it'll be a better book.  More of a guide to Ubuntu for Windows and Mac users.
<dholbach> that sounds great :-)
<nhaines> So it'll be a great resource for Ubuntu 14.04, and maybe if I'm lucky they'll need a second edition for 16.04... but I'm only worried about the first edition for now.  ;)
<ogra_> ricmm, did anyxone think about making sure the shell-as-app has a better oom score than the rest, now that it runs as app ? (i think i saw it beeing OOMed once this weekend)
<nhaines> Does it auto-respawn?
<ogra_> nhaines, it just hung for me ... the point is that the system kills based on oom_score for the process ... for unity8 we have this hardcoded so that it never gets killed (or at least gets killed last), i'm not sure that was taken over into the dash-as-app setup
<ogra_> i assume the dash gets handled like any other app on that level
<nhaines> Oh, I'm not suggesting that it's a good idea to let it OOM and then just respawn.  But it'd be nice if it did at least respawn.
<ogra_> well, if in my case (i wasnt near a PC to check anything and needed to reboot to use the phone) it was oom, it surely didnt respawn ... it was just unresponsive ... i could still flick through the apps
<nhaines> And no swiping it away. :)
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Ingersoll Day! :-D
<nhaines> JamesTait: good morning!  :D
<nhaines> dholbach: I'm seeing the LoCo contacts emails roll in.  Were you on vacation or something?  :)
<dholbach> nhaines, no just a bit busy with a few other things for a few days
<dholbach> :)
<vaskozl> is it possible to get the ubuntu touch de/wm on regular ubuntu?
<Beldar> vaskozl, No read the headers
<nhaines> dholbach: I know how that is.  :)
<vaskozl> Beldar: what are headers?
<vaskozl> the topic?
<dholbach> vaskozl, yes, you can install unity8-desktop-session-mir to run it on your desktop
<dholbach> vaskozl, or you can run it in an emulator: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<vaskozl> oh neat
<vaskozl> thanks
<nhaines> dholbach: I've never had that work.  I'm hoping one day the desktop-next ISO will boot.  :)
<dholbach> vaskozl, using utopic (14.10) will probably be best
<dholbach> nhaines, for me it does
<Beldar> wont be supported on the utopic channel is all
<nhaines> Aww. What graphics chipset?
<Chipaca> Laney: ping (morning!)
<ricmm> ogra_: probably not, can you take a look? if not, I'll look in a bit
<ogra_> ricmm, seems to run with an oom_score_adj of -10 ... which is what lightdm sets for the session
<ogra_> not sure why or how, but that seems fine (i dont see the score set in any upstart job)
<mpt> Anyone know what package is responsible for the startup screen? (The little spinning Ubuntu logo)
<mgreg> plymouth
<ogra_> mpt, unity-system-compositor
<Laney> hey Chipaca, not working today but I approved your stuff anyway :-)
<Chipaca> Laney: ooh, excellent, thanks!
<Chipaca> Laney: now get out of here :)
<ogra_> mpt, do you see the tethering thread on the phone ML ?
<ogra_> some design questions popped up there
<mpt> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> nhaines, lol !
<ogra_> (re: your mail)
<piiramar> ogra_: is the USB tethering expected to break adb? or is it just me and my device
<ogra_> piiramar, defin "break adb" ... switching the gardget driver forces a USB reconnect if you mean that
<ogra_> *gadget
<ogra_> *define ...
<ogra_> sigh
 * ogra_ needs to learn typing
<piiramar> ogra_: I meant, while the rndis mode is active, all 'adb' commands fail
<ogra_> they dont here
<piiramar> ogra_: after reboot, I'm back to mtp and adb is fine
<ogra_> you might need to restart your adb on the PC side ... perhaps it dosnt pick up the ID change properly
<piiramar> ah ok
<ogra_> the USB device ID changes ...
<piiramar> didn't try that. makes sense
<ogra_> so: adb kill-server; adb devices ... might work
<ogra_> if that doesnt, we miss a USB udev rule for that device ID
<piiramar> ogra_: thanks, working fine now
<ogra_> just the restart of the server helped ?
<ogra_> (you didnt need sudo or something ?)
<piiramar> I'm afraid I tried several things at once, not 100% if the kill-server was the decisive one
<ogra_> right, if you run into it again, see if just "adb devices" shows it then ro if you actually needed "sudo adb devices" to make it show up ... in case of the latter we need to adjust the udev rules
<ogra_> (in case of the former we cant really do anything)
<popey> thostr_: heya, who can review https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/mediascanner2/model-auto-update/+merge/229903 ?
<mardy> tvoss|lunch: hi! I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/other-app-access/+merge/228299 with unit tests
<zyga> hey, is there a browser bug about the erracit scrolling behavour of the browser as the header bar shows and hides?
<zyga> I'd like to report it but if it's something well know I'd like to track it instead
<greyback> zyga: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1354700 - that the issue?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354700 in webbrowser-app "Header is very jumpy" [High,Confirmed]
<thostr_> popey: jussi will... already pinged him.
<zyga> looking
<zyga> greyback: yes!
<zyga> yay, I guessed what the reason was
<greyback> zyga: yeah it's pretty noticeable, it needs fixing
<nhaines> ogra_: hehe, only half serious.  ;)  But yeah, hopefully design will come up with something interesting.
<mzanetti> cyphermox_: ping
<cwayne> mardy: ping
<zyga> is there a way to update the emulator image other than destroying/re-creating it?
<popey> thostr_: thanks
<mardy> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> mardy: hi -- it looks like our linkedin account-plugin has the redirect uri set incorrectly, do you control that?
<mardy> cwayne: "control" as in "owner of the project" yes, but I didn't create that plugin
<mardy> cwayne: but I know it worked, so maybe linkedin changed something
<tvoss|lunch> mardy, great, let me get to it right away
<cwayne> mardy: dbarth: is there any ETA on a fix for the blank .desktop files in accounts (to grant an app access to a specific account)
<mardy> cwayne: I hope by the end of the week, but it's only a hope :-)
<mardy> cwayne: but that shouldn't be blocking you, right? You can workaround it by playing with the .application file a bit
<cwayne> well it makes a scope using onlinea ccounts not very usable
<sergiusens> cwayne: do you know if it's possible to bundle a scope and webapp in the same click yet?
<cwayne> sergiusens: it is
<sergiusens> cwayne: I wanted to bundle them together to reuse the same online accounts data
<sergiusens> cwayne: great
<cwayne> sergiusens: not super-simple to use online accounts ina  scope yet btw
<tvoss> mardy, thanks for the tests, ci is failing due to merge conflicts, though :) would like to see it go green prior to approving
<mardy> tvoss: thanks, I'll try :-)
<tvoss> mardy, cool
<sergiusens> cwayne: ah, then I need to wait more
<mhall119> has anyone else had trouble adding a twitter account in the latest promoted image?
<mhall119> Green Mahjong is working now! Thanks for helping with that daker
<cwayne> sergiusens: what scope/webapp were you going to do?
<mhall119> ok, adding twitter worked just now, but I tried half a dozen times over the weekend and Online Accounts would always crash
<mardy> Saviq: is there a quick way to disable the application lifecycle, for debugging?
<Saviq> mardy, afraid not, at the moment
<popey> you could make a click with it being unconfined, could you not?
<Saviq> popey, unconfined != exempt from lifecycle
<popey> oh, i thought they were
<popey> ignore me
<Saviq> mardy, actually, if you launch the app from console
<Saviq> mardy, with --desktop_file_hint=, I believe those don't get suspended
<Saviq> mardy, or well, you can always just call SIGCONT on the app
<Saviq> after it gets suspended
<popey> dbarth: your webapps have ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1 as their framework, you might want to consider bumping them next time you upload
<mardy> Saviq: I'll try, thanks
<dbarth> popey: ack
<popey> ta
<dbarth> popey: should i bump all of them to dev2?
<popey> no pressing need, but as and when
<popey> they're approved with the current framework
<dbarth> ok, for the next batch then
<popey> it'll probably be -dev6 by then ㋛
<dbarth> h
<dbarth> e
<mterry> jgdx, hello!  Do you know if anyone has spare cycles to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-password/+merge/229853 ?  I'd like to try to get that in the image by Thursday
<jgdx> mterry, I know I can take a look.
<mardy> Saviq: so, there's something weird: I have a branch of online accounts where I refactor it into a Ui-less DBus server, which spawns the UI processes with QProcess
<mardy> Saviq: the system-settings is a client of this D-Bus API, and when I run it and click on online-accounts, I get the OA window as expected
<mardy> Saviq: when I close it, I'm back to system-settings, but the app is frozen
<mardy> Saviq: if I start system-settings from the console, it behaves very similarly, but the UI un-freezes after I move to the task switcher and re-select it
<Saviq> mardy, can you see it suspended from `ps aux | grep settings`?
<Saviq> mardy, i.e. is status T?
<mardy> Saviq: OK, it seems that the process unfreezes after selecting it from the switcher, even if not launched by the terminal
<mardy> Saviq: and yes, before moving to the task switcher, it has T status
<Saviq> mardy, so it doesn't resume if it's "auto-focused" by means of the foreground app going away?
<Saviq> mardy, let me try something
<mardy> Saviq: exactly
<mardy> Saviq: could it be because I'm starting the UI processes with QProcess and not upstart?
<Saviq> mardy, it *could* yes
<Saviq> mardy, but let me investigate
<Saviq> mardy, but no, it's the same if one of the apps goes away, even if both are upstart-launched
<Saviq> mardy, dandrader was reworking the lifecycle in qtmir/unity8 these past weeks
<Saviq> dandrader, do you know if foreground app dying not resuming previous app would be fixed by that?
<Saviq> dandrader, i.e. launch two apps, kill foreground app, current app on screen does not resume
<balloons> zyga, re: your g
<zyga> balloons: :-)
<zyga> balloons: yeah?
<balloons> zyga, so you should be able to run the tests from tests/autopilot by typing 'autopilot list TESTSUITE' to list tests and 'autopilot run TESTSUITE'
<balloons> if the tests are python3, autopilot3 is recommended
<zyga> balloons: I just started with a new app from the sdk
<zyga> balloons: I ran make autopilot and got what I showed you
<zyga> balloons: is the template buggy or did I misconfigure something?
<balloons> zyga, interesting the template has autopilot as a build target
<balloons> it's python, so nothing is needed to make
<zyga> balloons: it just runs: tests/autopilot/run
<balloons> so autopilot list checkbox_touch shows 2 tests
<balloons> hmm.. interesting run script.. it's not needed
<balloons> you can execute autopilot run yourself
<sergiusens> cwayne: untappd
<dandrader> Saviq, no, the patch wouldn't fix that.
<zyga> balloons: SDK bugs then
<zyga> balloons: I just created a new app
<cwayne> sergiusens: too late, i already did that one :)
<Saviq> dandrader, ok, /me files a bug
<sergiusens> cwayne: nice; with push notifications?
<cwayne> sergiusens: nah, i havent gotten it hooked up to online-accounts yet
<sergiusens> cwayne: it is my main concern :-)
<sergiusens> being able to toast appropriately
<cwayne> sergiusens: :) if you get me an account-plugin ill work it in
<sergiusens> cwayne: ok; where does your code live? I was going to do a push notification server + webapp and then expand on the scope;
<sergiusens> so there's no conflict yet :-)
<sergiusens> the problem is we need to bundle both things in the same click
<cwayne> sergiusens: ill create a project on lp and push it up there
<sergiusens> so if you give me the branch, I might just piggyback
<mardy> Saviq: can you please tell me the bug number?
<Saviq> mardy, will do
<Saviq> mardy, filing just now
<jgdx> mterry, are you able to build uss for armhf?
<jgdx> mterry, specifically for your wizard password branch.
<mterry> jgdx, uh, I haven't tried recently, but I have been able to.  I remember building it to test that, yeah
<mterry> jgdx, doesn't work now?  I'll rebuild in a bit to see what's up
<mterry> in the middle of flashing right now
<jgdx> mterry, ack. I'm getting dep failures (dbusmock package). If you do have packages laying around, please do send :)
<zyga> balloons: so about autopilot
<zyga> balloons: let me try if I can get it to work as you said
<zyga> balloons: do you want a bug on the SDK for the incorrect / buggy app template?
<balloons> zyga, yep. I'll be playing with make autopilot in a bit
<balloons> I know #ubuntu-qa was working on the AP templates a bit ago. But I'm not sure who was working on it
<Saviq> mardy, bug #1355263
<ubot5> bug 1355263 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "If foreground app exited, app below is not resumed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355263
<elopio> balloons: it was me. I need to update my branches.
<mterry> jgdx, the MP has packages from jenkins: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/4380/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<jgdx> mterry, right. Thanks
<zyga> balloons: is that something the SDK team owns?
<balloons> zyga, ultimately I suppose yes indeed they own it
<balloons> elopio, you own too many things :-)
<balloons> zyga, perhaps you could help fix them for all?
<elopio> balloons: they keep appearing on my hands
<balloons> elopio, perhaps zyga will take the bait
<elopio> zyga: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/update_tabs_autopilot_template/+merge/225256
<zyga> balloons: I'm not sure where they live yet
<zyga> hehe
<zyga> maybe
<elopio> what happened is that they changed the format of the templates while I was waiting for this to land.
<zyga> I'm just learning, not sure what's good / bad yet
<elopio> sooo, it needs a little redoing from scratch :)
<balloons> best way to learn zyga :-) #ubuntu-autopilot exists as well to help out
<cyphermox_> mzanetti: hey?
<mzanetti> cyphermox_: hey. just wanted to ask some stuff about bluetooth. Reported this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1355152
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355152 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Can't pair any Bluetooth audio device with Ubuntu Touch" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> cyphermox_: should that work by now or is it still WIP?
<cyphermox_> yeah it's possible that's still not working
<c_> hello
<Guest27003> helo
<daker> mhall119: yw
<zyga> sergiusens: hey
<zyga> sergiusens: are you the upstream for phablet-tools?
<ogra_> he is one of them :
<zyga> sergiusens: if so I've filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1355286 (also affects phablet-tools' phablet-shell)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355286 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-shell conflicts with how SDK sets up ssh keys" [Undecided,New]
<zyga> ogra_: ^^ have a look too
<zyga> I talked to zoltan a little, the upcoming adb reorg is also going to affect both
<ogra_> zyga, i'll rip that piece apart within the next two days anyway
<zyga> and since it also affects plainbox' remote testing I'd like to help
<zyga> ogra_: what are your plans?
<zyga> ogra_: I knew you were the person to talk to :>
<ogra_> we will provide a dbus interface for unprtivileged users to enable ssh ...
 * zyga enjoys his recollections from linaro
<ogra_> so you will just adb shell ogras-new-script enable ssh
<ogra_> phablet-shell witll do the same in the background
<zyga> ogra_: ok, can we work together (you, sdk, and hw/cer) -- as we all need this in some form
<zyga> ogra_: can you use python3 :>
<zyga> ogra_: I'd love to have that in python3-phablet
<ogra_> if there are issues with the keys i'll make sure both methods handle thjem similar
<zyga> ogra_: the thing is that phablet-shell guesses the key
<zyga> ogra_: plainbox doesn't currently care as long as it works
<ogra_> erm, no, i wont re-write that stuff from scratch
<zyga> ogra_: but the SDK has a per-device key
<zyga> ogra_: what? phablet-shell?
<ogra_> we can do that later, just not before RTM
<zyga> sure but *for* the RTM it has to work on all three cases
<zyga> for cert and for sdk (I assume your patches work already)
<ogra_> not completely
<zyga> I'm not sure what you mean
<ogra_> and i didnt know about cert ... i'm in conversation with CI, smoke testing and SDK since several weeks about this
<ogra_> (my patches are not completely complete yet was what i meant above)
<zyga> cert needs to do remote testing, we can update our code but we need to know what to do
<zyga> I see
<zyga> ogra_: what are you writing your stuff in?
<ogra_> schedule is that everything lands on wed
<zyga> (we need py3k APIs)
<zyga> oh, fun :)
<ogra_> in shell as the stuff is today
<ogra_> phablet-tools is 90% shell
<ogra_> and a few bits in python
<zyga> ogra_: could we gradually replace that with python3? it's still invokabe-from-shell and it would really help us as we need more control than fire-and-forget
<ogra_> zyga, yes, but not before rtm
<zyga> ogra_: alternatively, what else can we do that has an API (shell scripts are poor API-wise)
<zyga> ogra_: ok
<zyga> ogra_: so for the RTM, we'll reimplement the new mechanism in python3-phablet
<zyga> ogra_: and I assume the SDK team knows what to do about it already
<ogra_> well, they use the scripts as is today
<zyga> ogra_: is there any description of how the new method works? the DBUS api you've mentioned?
<zyga> ogra_: nope! they dont
<zyga> I just talked to zoltan
<ogra_> ?
<zyga> that's why it failed for me
<zyga> they do something custom
<ogra_> i thought they use stuff like phablet-network
<zyga> (maybe they work on using your scripts but that's not in packages today)
<zyga> they explicitly scp stuff and do a few other things
<ogra_> well, everyone is obligated to use these tools
<zyga> anyway, zoltan knows that more than I do
<ogra_> we are pretty strict about that for i.e. smoke testing
<ogra_> so changes only happen in one place
<zyga> ogra_: is that communicated in any way? (there's something I'm not monitoring that I should know about()
<zyga> ogra_: sure, that makes sense
<zyga> ogra_: though as I said we cannot use your scripts directly so we'll have to reimplement that in python again
<ogra_> not really ... we just have made sure that parties involved i discussions know about it in the past
<zyga> ogra_: we really only need phablet-shell and something you don't (currently) provider which is like phablet-rsync
<zyga> ogra_: ok, I see
<zyga> ogra_: could you please append me to the list :)
<ogra_> what do you do with phablet-shell actually ? it can only work interactively
<zyga> ogra_: I'll be landing plainbox'es remote testing ability and I want us to have a solid foundation for RTM and later
<zyga> ogra_: that's one of the things we had to change
<ogra_> "had to change" ?
<ogra_> are there MPs for this ?
<zyga> ogra_: we don't use phablet-shell, I reimplemented the whole logic in python to have API and more than just interactive console
<ogra_> it surely isnt in the code today
<ogra_> ah, well, then you just go via adb
<zyga> ogra_: all the code I have is in that git branch
<zyga> ogra_: we don't quite go via adb,
<ogra_> which shoudl really be sufficiaent
<zyga> ogra_: adb has other issues
<zyga> ogra_: we only go via adb initiall as you did
<ogra_> the only thing that werid ssh'ing gets you is better tty handling
<zyga> ogra_: rsync is far faster
<ogra_> which you dont care at all about in automation
<zyga> ogra_: and adb push was unreliable
<ogra_> oh?
<ogra_> we use it everywhere else in autmation
<zyga> ogra_: adb also has no error control which we totally require, I know we can work around that with PS1 and such but we need ssh for server-common code paths
<zyga> ogra_: yeah, I heard
<zyga> ogra_: we could fail it easily
<zyga> ogra_: adb pushing lots of small files fails often without meaningful messages
<ogra_> yes, the CI and smoke test people have handlers for that (adb return codes)
<zyga> ogra_: so we switched to rsync and had no issues
<zyga> ogra_: yeah, and again, no python api, cannot reuse, no standalone library, it's not something that we can just depend on and call it a day :/
<ogra_> that sounds like a lot of fragmentation to me :(
<zyga> ogra_: the CI/cert overlap is a problem but also the reality
<zyga> ogra_: we have different needs
<zyga> ogra_: although we do a lot of common things
<ogra_> which we tried to avoid over the ... well ... last year
<zyga> yeah/
<zyga> ?
<zyga> anyway, that's not a discussion for today
<zyga> what we need soon-ish is the new implementation landing so that we can update python3-phablet and continue
<zyga> to iterate, talk and converge
<ogra_> we need to try to get all parties involved to have the same API for everyone ...
<zyga> yeah
<zyga> I agree
<ogra_> though most of the otrher bits are all shell ...
<zyga> see :>
<zyga> only we care about error messages and stuff like that ;-)
<zyga> and i18n
<zyga> and more
<zyga> anyway
<zyga> have a look at the python code I wrote if you want
<zyga> I'm pretty sure it can be made to suit all the parties if everyone else wants just shell
<zyga> ogra_: who is the best CI person to talk to?
<zyga> ogra_: I'll try to follow up
<ogra_> zyga, hmm, dunno ... for the smoke testing stuff plars is your man ... for CI thats probably fginther
<zyga> ogra_: ok, noted
<zyga> ogra_: thanks!
<plars> zyga: what's the question?
<ogra_> plars, if you can re-write all your stuff in python :)
 * ogra_ grins
<plars> oh sure... done!
<zyga> ogra_: well, that's not fair
<zyga> ogra_: I'm not asking anyone to do that
<plars> well, there are a handful of shell scripts out there
<ogra_> yeah, sorry, bad joke
<plars> but mostly python
<zyga> ogra_: I wrote a 100% replacement for phablet-shell version at the time
<zyga> ;-)
<zyga> ogra_: invoked from shell it works exactly like that
<plars> zyga: in the future, we are probably going to be looking to use adt-run for many more things
<plars> zyga: it uses adb to set up the ssh forwarding for adb devices, and then does things over ssh
<ogra_> zyga, note that the only change i'm currently working on for phablet shell is to drop the "start ssh" call from there and replace it with a dbus call, you should be able to easily do the same in your python-phablet code
<plars> zyga: in the meantime, if I need a return code from an adb command, we just have a wrapper that feeds it back to us after running the command
<ogra_> i had not planned to do any additional changes to it atm
<ogra_> (especially since i lack the time for more)
<plars> it's only really a problem when you want to run more complex things - and that's where small shell scripts come in that get pushed to the device, run them using the adb wrapper
<ogra_> (just looking at your github tree)
<zyga> plars: we cannot use adt-run, we are not running DEP-8 tests
<zyga> ah, wait
<zyga> adb-run?
<zyga> ogra_: excellent
<plars> zyga: no, you had it right - autopkgtest
<zyga> oh
<ogra_> zyga, all you should need is to replace line 370 in your code :)
<zyga> so we cannot use that, it's totally not what we do :/
<ogra_> (in phablet.py)
<zyga> cool
<zyga> ogra_: that code is out of date, I had a few fixes to it (minor) later on
<ogra_> notze that this wont fix anything in phablet-shell*s key behavior though
<zyga> ogra_: and some extra functionality (like phablet-rsync)
<zyga> ogra_: the key handling can be already customized in the python api
<ogra_> thats a separate issue we need to fix
<zyga> ogra_: all that needs redefinition is the UI of how the key is picked
<zyga> eyah
<zyga> yeah*
<zyga> ok
<zyga> I should really EOD now
<zyga> I've been doing this too long
<ogra_> haha
<zyga> thanks for your time, both of you _)
<zyga> :-)
<ogra_> thanks for  the heads up
<ogra_> cyphermox_, so if i pull psk=* out of the NM file,  is that enough or are there other keys for the keys ... (i see wep-key[0-4], do we need to support that in phablet-network ? )
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> [0-3] actually
<cyphermox_> yeah, there is also wep-key
<cyphermox_> that's about it
<ogra_> hmm, so i need to pull them out as well, k
<cyphermox_> there's a chance the password actually isn't in the file though, where password-flags= is set IIRC
<ogra_> well, then we wont find a ky and fail for now
<cyphermox_> that's partly why asking for the AP name and password then in phablet-network might be a good idea
<ogra_> (i can add some interactive fancy "please enter your key manually" later)
<cyphermox_> don't even need to do that much
<ogra_> for now we just want to be sure to not break automation
<cyphermox_> it could just straight proxy the values to the nmcli command
<cyphermox_> well.. the automation is broken anyway
<ogra_> who are supplying an artificial file anyway :)
<cyphermox_> right. making it passed as a command-line parameter could simplify all of this
<ogra_> currently all smoke and I testing uses phablet-network to bring the devices online when provisioning
<ogra_> but since that happens from a server that isnt on the wlan they just provide a file for that
<cyphermox_> yes, I understand
<cyphermox_> I'm saying you wouldn't have to generate a file if you adjusted the automation as well
<cyphermox_> it's not a lot of work to do so
<ogra_> oh, like --ssid= --key= options
<ogra_> yeah
<mterry> robru, phablet-shell is giving me "Received disconnect from 127.0.0.1: 2: Too many authentication failures for phablet" -- is this something you've seen?
<sergiusens> mterry robru you probably have more than 5 keys which would trigger that and need to pass the key id manually
<mterry> sergiusens, I understand the words... but not what you mean  :)
<ogra_> mterry, might be related to bug 1355286 ?
<ubot5> bug 1355286 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-shell conflicts with how SDK sets up ssh keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355286
<sergiusens> mterry: your ~/.ssh has more than 5 id_rsa*; sshd fails auth for the 5th try iirc; they key that grants the access is probably 5+n away
<mterry> hmm
<mterry> I'll figure it out between those two problems, I'm sure one of them is it
<mterry> I did recently play with the SDK
<olli> awkward... how do I become root/su on the device
<olli> iow what's the password
<ogra_> there i none
<ogra_> just hit enter
<ogra_> *is none
<sergiusens> ogra_: olli if you set a pin, it's the pin
<ogra_> yeah
<robru> mterry, sergiusens : yeah sorry, phablet-shell has bitrotted some since it was introduced. i haven't tried it recently, would be surprised if it even worked frankly. didn't we disable the ability to launch ssh or something critical?
<sergiusens> robru: I'm using it fine
<ogra_> robru, many people use it ... i have to change it for dev mode anyway
<robru> sergiusens, nice
<ogra_> i'll look into the key handling after dev mode landed and will try to sanitize it
<sergiusens> ogra_: and add the ability to run commands :-)
<robru> ogra_, phablet-shell attempts to mimic ssh-copy-id by just using the key with the most recent mtime.
<ogra_> right
<sergiusens> robru: yeah, and playing with the sdk and having too many keys might break that :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, see the python tree thats attached to that bug above
<robru> mterry, try doing 'touch ~/.ssh/id_rsa_some_key_you_have.pub' and see if that helps you
<ogra_> seems there is actuall a python module that mimics phablet-shell and more
<ogra_> something we should think about switching to ...
<ogra_> (but indeed post RTM stuff)
<robru> wow, that python module is 600 lines long. totally inscrutable
<robru> phablet-shell is 94 lines to put it in perspective
<ogra_> robru, it does a lot more ... like having proper return valuesfrom adb operations ... replacing adb push/pull with an rsync backend etc
<robru> hm
<ogra_> you would still need a phablet-shell to make use of it ... but that could then be 10 lines ;)
<ogra_> and just use the bits the module ships
<ogra_> (but as i said, thats post RTM stuff anyway ... no more heavy changes in the infrastructure if avoidable)
<robru> yeah for sure
<kenvandine> seb128, mind trying something ?
<kenvandine> ctx.font="normal normal normal %1px Ubuntu".arg(fontHeight)
<kenvandine> in the battery panel
<kenvandine> seb128, with antialias enabled
<kenvandine> at least on the device, it looks good to me when all the properties are included
<kenvandine> but now after trying a bunch of variations, i don't trust my eyes :)
<seb128> kenvandine, k
<kenvandine> seb128, the first 3 properties are "optional"
<kenvandine> but it looks like ass if i leave them out :)
<seb128> kenvandine, no, that looks crap compared to the commented property, at least on my desktop config
<kenvandine> seb128, note: it still looks awefull on the desktop
<kenvandine> but on the device i think it looks much better
<seb128> well, seems luck then?
<kenvandine> font rendering is different on the desktop, clearly :)
<seb128> does it look better than the comment property on the device?
 * kenvandine thinks so
<kenvandine> it looks quite smooth imo
<seb128> k, let me try
<kenvandine> but i can't explain why specifying all the optional properties in the font string makes a difference
<seb128> kenvandine, to me the version without antialiason still looks better (on the n4)
<seb128> liasing
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i knew i  shouldn't trust my eyes there
<kenvandine> after trying like 20 combinations :)
<seb128> yeah, that's a bit tricky
<seb128> but I that version also looks better cross devices
<seb128> so I would prefer to stick to it
<seb128> even if I don't understand what's going on
<seb128> seems like a canvas/toolkit bug
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> something
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> seb128, add one more thing
<kenvandine> renderTarget: Canvas.FramebufferObject
<kenvandine> right below antialiasing
<kenvandine> seb128, something else that's interesting is the quality varies without code changes
<kenvandine> seb128, i tried to take screenshots of the device with both antialiasing enabled and disabled
<kenvandine> but was changing the code on my desktop instead...
<kenvandine> so no code changes on the device, and the 2 screenshots look pretty different
<seb128> kenvandine, that's confusing :/
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed... but i think it's more stable with changing the renderStrategy
<kenvandine> to Canvas.Threaded
<kenvandine> it defaults to Immediate
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't like it still feels random
<seb128> changing those strategy shouldn't impact on text aliasing for example
<kenvandine> i would thinks so
<kenvandine> it all feels weird
<kenvandine> and... changing the renderTarget seems to trigger crashing the shell randomly :)
<seb128> shrug
<kenvandine> i've had 2 shell crashes while loading the panel :-D
<seb128> quality toolkit!
<kenvandine> so i guess we shouldn't mess with that :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> well, I'm not going to do more than my change to comment the property
<seb128> if you want to submit another changeset I'm happy to review it though
<kenvandine> yeah, that's a good start :)
<kenvandine> i'll think about it
<kenvandine> that font rendering has bugged me for a while, but never enough to stop what i was doing and look at the code
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> I first pondered doing the legend out of the canvas with the toolkit
<seb128> but it was challenging to align the yesterday/today "|" with the legend then
<kenvandine> it's also really puzzling that antialiasing: false doesn't look better than just not setting it
<seb128> yeah, I don't get it
<kenvandine> wtf is up with that?
<seb128> default value set or implicit should be the same
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> unless... there is a signal emitted there somewhere
<seb128> it's like that codepath was creating issues
<kenvandine> so setting it to false triggers a repaint
<kenvandine> or something
<seb128> there is no repaint
<kenvandine> maybe it's actually null by default
<seb128> I put a console.warn in onPaint
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> weird
<seb128> it's painted only once
<seb128> then repainted if you e.g rotate or resize
<kenvandine> seb128, do you have time for a review?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/brightness_slider/+merge/230345
<kenvandine> a little bigger than the ones you had me do :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm about to go but I can have a look a bit later maybe, or tomorrow morning otherwise
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> or maybe i'll harass someone else :)
<seb128> that works too ;-)
<seb128> I'm going to try to do a landing tomorrow
<kenvandine> jgdx, still around?
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm doing one now
<seb128> oh, great
<kenvandine> well, hijacking ralsina's :)
<seb128> I was waiting on CI to do retries
<seb128> but that takes a while
<kenvandine> yeah, i did that already
<kenvandine> we can get them building in the silo and all
<seb128> great
<kenvandine> it'll be an hour or so before ralsina will be ready for a silo
<kenvandine> so should be good timing
<kenvandine> we can test it all in the morning then
<kenvandine> seb128, so feel free to check on it in the morning :)
<kenvandine> i'll have it all built in a  silo before i leave tonight
<seb128> kenvandine, sure, I'm going to try the silo tomorrow morning
<kenvandine> seb128, the best thing about the time zones :)
<seb128> ;-)
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure i
<jgdx> s
<kenvandine> jgdx, mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/brightness_slider/+merge/230345
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
<jgdx> mterry, also looking at yours now, got nowhere with adb on my other device
<mterry> oh weird
<jgdx> kenvandine, could I have one back? https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/default-sims/+merge/230227
<kenvandine> jgdx, yup
<jgdx> kenvandine, another one, small one :) https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1350380-hide-radiosettings-when-offline/+merge/230226
<kenvandine> ok
<jgdx> kenvandine, I'll have to wait a bit for the jenkins armhf packages, since sbuild is broken @ my laptop
<kenvandine> jgdx, nod
<kenvandine> CI is taking ages...
<jgdx> kenvandine, should we land the rest of the dual sim stuff when default sims is gtg?
<kenvandine> jgdx, maybe, now that CI should be fixed lets try to wrap it up
<jgdx> awesooome
<kenvandine> i have a big landing request right now, lets get the rest of the dual sim stuff lined up for the next landing
<kenvandine> tomorrow
<kenvandine> assuming we get builds out of CI
<kenvandine> peddle faster jenkins!
<jgdx> paddle
<kenvandine> :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, whats going into the silo?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, look at line 29 of the spreadsheet
 * pmcgowan looks
<lotuspsychje> popey: great work on the pdf man! you just made my day
<lotuspsychje> my whole pdf collection on nexus7 touch :p:p
<popey> ah, wasn't me ☻
<lotuspsychje> oh, you just replyed then
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, so just turning on location control pretty much, plus fixes
<lotuspsychje> zhang boren it is :p
<lotuspsychje> fantastic work
<lotuspsychje> cheers
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, yeah
<kenvandine> maybe the brightness control thing too
<pmcgowan> whats that?
<kenvandine> actually, probably not today
<kenvandine> it fixes one of the rtm bugs :)
<kenvandine> basically updated the battery panel to match design
<kenvandine> dropping the brightness slider in favor of a push to the brightness panel
<pmcgowan> ah ok that was a might do but fine
<kenvandine> so we can move that control into that panel
<kenvandine> then it'll get translated properly
<pmcgowan> ok
<mhall119> is it just me or does the x86 emulator use more CPU while idle than it used to?
<mhall119> cwayne: have you done any C++ scope dev? I'm stuck with an exception I don't know how to fix
<mhall119> unity::ResourceException: /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ubuntucommunity/0.5/ubuntucommunityscope/libcom.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ubuntucommunity_ubuntucommunityscope.so: undefined symbol: _ZN25UbuntucommunityscopeQuery16progress_handlerERKN4core3net4http7Request8ProgressE
<cwayne> mhall119: nope, sorry
<dobey> mhall119: are you using MODULE or SHARED as the target library type in the CMakeLists.txt?
<mhall119> dobey: um....whatever the template used
<dobey> mhall119: so, the problem is that your built scope is referencing an undefined symbol. using the MODULE target library type will hide these as it is expected some symbols may be resolved when the library is loaded into whatever process loads the plug-in. in this case though, the missing symbol is an internal one that is for some reason undefined, so it's not loading, and you don't get the error until the scope runner ties to d
<mhall119> dobey: I'm afraid I really don't understand....I used the template to create a scope project, which produced the cmake files for me
<dobey> mhall119: is the code visible somewhere on launchpad or such?
<mhall119> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/+junk/ubuntu-community-scope
<dobey> mhall119: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/+junk/ubuntu-community-scope/view/head:/src/ubuntucommunityscope-query.h#L23
<dobey> mhall119: that is not defined in the code
<dobey> the .cpp file has no UbuntuCommunityscopeQuery::progress_handler implementation, that is
<mhall119> dobey: ah, leftovers from when I was trying to use net-cpp the wrong way
<jgdx> yay, successful uss build!
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-12
<lotuspsychje> http://linuxg.net/the-ubuntu-touch-internet-browser-has-been-redesigned/
<lotuspsychje> another great job!
<lotuspsychje> and many tnx for the pdf support
<dholbach> good morning
<vinay> hiii
<Guest13069> i need to install ubunto on my MOTO E.. Can anyone please help me
<Guest13069> i need to install ubunto on my MOTO E.. Can anyone please help me
<Guest13069> i need to install ubunto on my MOTO E.. Can anyone please help me
<Mirv> Elleo: hi! I subscribed you to bug #1354189 after noticing that it's not actually in qtbase but in maliit-framework where the crash happens
<ubot5> bug 1354189 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene:11:QCoreApplication::notifyInternal:MInputContext::updatePreeditInternally:MInputContext::updatePreedit:MInputContext::qt_static_metacall:QMetaObject::activate" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354189
<liuxg> today, I just flashed the latest devel-proposed channel software onto my N4. However, I could not find the "Scope" page. What is the problem?
<davidcalle> liuxg, looks like the new scopes overlay has landed, do you see something new when sliding up from the bottom on any scope page?
<JoeyChan> davidcalle:  lol     thx to ur tips,  I c it too !!     looks beautiful
<davidcalle> JoeyChan, np
<Elleo> Mirv: okay, I'll see if I can figure out what's happening there later today
 * ogra_ hugs oSoMoN for https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/persist-open-tabs/+merge/229920
<ogra_> janimo, the whole datacenter isunreachable for some parts of europe ... you are not alone
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Vinyl Record Day! :-D
<seb128> mpt, hey, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-updates-checking-none.png ... what is the horizontal alignment of components?
<seb128> mpt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1308663
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308663 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Checking for updates…" should be horizontally aligned" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> mpt, should they be centered or left aligned?
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs waiting for apparmor_parser to finish eatung his phone CPU 
<ogra_> *eating
<ogra_> i wonder why there is only one process running and not one per click package instead
<ogra_> (in the hope that would speed it up)
<nik90> anyone here who can provide me a regular expression which will not allow empty strings while at the same time allows spaces in a string?
<t1mp> nik90: len(str) > 0
<t1mp> ok its not a regexp ;)
<nik90> I thought text != "" might work not allow empty strings, but clearly pressing space several times counts as a non empty string
<popey> i would allow multiple spaces tbh
<popey> because sometimes I dont want to have text for alarms
<popey> but I guess that's a design thing
<popey> I'll end up naming my alarms "foo, baz" or worse ☻
<nik90> popey: in that case wouldn't leaving it as the default "Alarm" placeholder be okay?
<popey> sure
<popey> I'd say don't allow empty, but allow spaces
<popey> so, as it is
<nik90> ah ok
<nik90> popey: so what was in the MP does that now. Is that good?
<popey> yes
<popey> fine by me
 * popey comments on it
<nik90> popey: leaving it empty results in http://imgur.com/aPGjPKn which conflicts with design I suppose,
 * nik90 checks
<Chipaca> jdstrand: ping, about interpreted untrusted helpers
<derek-g> how soon is phone gonna come out?
<ogra_> 1 day later ... now that you asked again ...
<jdstrand> Chipaca: 'interpreted untrusted helpers'?
<Chipaca> jdstrand: hello :)
<jdstrand> Chipaca: hi!
<Chipaca> jdstrand: for click packages that wish to use notifications but are arch:all (like, qmlscene-driven things), the push helper should also be arch:all, which currently means interpreted
<jdstrand> ah
<Chipaca> jdstrand: now, while a python3 helper currently works, there's an issue
<Chipaca> jdstrand: in that you can't import anything that's a .so
<Chipaca> jdstrand: so you can't use crypto, and you can't use the faster json en/decoder
<Chipaca> jdstrand: also apport seems to fail, although i havne't dug
<Chipaca> jdstrand: if there is a reason for this restriction, can it be lifted a little to at least allow standard library .so's, and crypto?
<jdstrand> Chipaca: so the reason why it isn't working is because python isn't a supported language for SDK apps, and the push-helper is using the ubuntu-sdk template
 * Chipaca is listening
<jdstrand> I'm wondering how a python3 helper is working at all
<jdstrand> is the interpreter being shipped?
<Chipaca> jdstrand: yes
<Chipaca> jdstrand: system-image is entirely made of python
<jdstrand> right, so, this is a pretty complex issue
<Chipaca> jdstrand: if you have a phone, you might want to take a look at the push helper we're currently shipping for facebook, twitter & other webapps
<jdstrand> which is affecting you due to limits of something I control, but those limits are in place because of things I don't control
<jdstrand> essentially, python is not included in any of the framework definitions. ie, there is no ubuntu-sdk-14.10-python
<jdstrand> so there is no guarantee that an app (or push helper) is going to continue to work
<jdstrand> as the system changes
<Chipaca> jdstrand: gotcha
<jdstrand> if someone wants to use python, they need to bundle, as people are now with the interpreter
<jdstrand> (to make sure it keeps working)
<jdstrand> I would think they could bundle the .so files they want to use, and adjust syspath and/or PYTHONPATH
<Chipaca> jdstrand: that kinda goes against it being an arch:all package though
<jdstrand> true, but people can then adjust their click manifest
<mardy> seb128: hi! Are you back home?
<Chipaca> jdstrand: if we wanted to support python (or an interpreted language of choice?) "properly", just for push helpers maybe, what do we need to do?
<jdstrand> I kinda figured/hoped that the SDK would provide some sort of a Qt template for push helper to make it easy
<seb128> mardy, hey, yes, since saturday
<mardy> seb128: cool, then I can bother you again :-)
<jdstrand> Chipaca: this would need to be discussed with lool and pmcgowan_
<seb128> mardy, you can try ;-)
<jdstrand> Chipaca: depending on what they say, I can adjust the policy for what we support
<mardy> seb128: it looks like jenkins is timing out while building u-s-s: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/other-app-access/+merge/228299
<mardy> seb128: what do we do in these cases? just ignore the failures?
<pmcgowan_> jdstrand, there is a plan for qml bindings, had not talked about python anything
<Chipaca> jdstrand: i'd like to file a bug to track this, but not sure what project to file it on
<lool> Chipaca: for Python bindings specifically or for QML ones?
<lool> Chipaca: generally, while we may still use Python in the platform / rootfs, we're actively avoiding it whenever we can
<seb128> mardy, it was a gcovr issue, that got fixed yesterday afternoon, you can just retry
<lool> due to the memory pressure and the cost of maintaining x bindings
<lool> (and side things like rootfs size, performance etc.)
<lool> we usually target bindings for QML, C, JS, sometimes go -- that's already too much   :-/
<Chipaca> lool: taking a step back, I don't really care what it is. We need to support arch-independent click packages that want to use push.
<lool> Chipaca: that would be QML for apps and JS for webapps
<lool> Chipaca: SDK team will likely provide guidance on how to best expose these to QML apps, while web team would help for the webapps
<Chipaca> umm
<jdstrand> lool: so, there is the app itself, but then there is also the small helper utility
<Chipaca> lool: sorry, i'm not following
<jdstrand> lool: Chipaca is talking about the small helper
<Chipaca> ah. yes.
<Chipaca> not the app. The app is, I assume, QML or JS.
<Chipaca> the problem is if that app wants to use push
<Chipaca> then it needs to be able to have a small program
<lool> ah right
<lool> sorry, what does the small helper do?
<lool> is it the one handling the notifications while the app isn't foregrounded?
<Chipaca> that can read from one file, interpret the json therein, write json to a second file, and ideally use sqlite or some other db to interact with its app cache if it wants to
<Chipaca> lool: it's the thing that converts push messages into postal notifications
<lool> is it shipped in the click package for each developer to potentially customize or is it a default implementation that we ship for all apps with notifications?
<lool> if the latter, we pick whatever we want, if the former it would seem logical to have the same constraints on languages
<lool> albeit I could imagine using JS for QML apps
<mardy> seb128: is there a better way of triggering a rebuild than making a useless commit?
<Chipaca> lool: each click package ships its helper, and it runs in its own apparmor profile via the ubuntu-app-launch untrusted helpers whatsit
<lool> Chipaca: yes, so this seems to be under the control of the developer to do what he wants; e.g. trash some notifications or decide to trigger something; I think the language recommendations ought to be the same
<seb128> mardy, on the CI? there is the url of the jenkins page to do it, at the bottom of the message
<lool> mardy: "Click here to trigger a rebuild"?
<mardy> seb128, lool: but that link is broken, isn't it?
<Chipaca> lool: ok... so what is the recommendation for an arch-independent package?
<lool> Chipaca: QML and/or JS
<seb128> mardy, no, but you need vpn access to that url iirc
<Chipaca> lool: we ship a standalone JS interpreter?
<lool> Chipaca: I dont think so; there's the QML one and the oxyde one I guess
<Chipaca> lool: and for QML, can QML read a file, modify it, and write it out?
<lool> Chipaca: usually QML has support for interfacing with specific formats such as sqlite or XML; I dont know whether you can do regular file I/O in QML
<Chipaca> lool: and can a QML app be run without it having a window?
<lool> if you miss a specific format, perhaps we should provide bindings for it
<pmcgowan_> kalikiana, see above conversation ^^
<lool> Chipaca: hmm that's a good question
<Chipaca> lool: <Chipaca> I need a way to do A, and B. <lool> Use ℵ. <Chipaca> Can ℵ do A and B? <lool> No.
<lool> Chipaca: maybe there's a dummy backend we could use for this case via some env var? I would check with the SDK team
<Chipaca> lool: :)
<lool> Chipaca: eh, take into account that we dont want to support a gazillion languages + bindings
<lool> Chipaca: for instance, what if you want to check the location of your device when processing the notification? does it mean we need to provide python bindings to get it? etc.
<lool> Chipaca: it all seems much easier to do in an arch-dependent manner, but I would like you prefer if we stick to arch-independent solutions
<Chipaca> lool: well, given that you have 5 seconds to do it, I wouldn't recommend trying to get location unless we've aced the TTF
<Chipaca> lool: but i get your point
<Chipaca> lool: arch-dependent right now means go or c++
<Chipaca> lool: and sure, those already work
<lool> Chipaca: Yes  :-/
<kalikiana> pmcgowan_: reading
<Chipaca> lool: having difficulty parsing “I would like you prefer if we stick to”
<lool> Chipaca: I mean, we really ought to offer an arch-independent way to do it
<lool> Chipaca: and not require apps using notifications to have arch dependent code
<Chipaca> lool: exactly, which is why I'm asking
<Chipaca> currently we don't support it at all
<Chipaca> but not everybody is aware of that; i've been told variations of that it "should", "must", or "will" work :)
<lool> Chipaca: googling a bit while we speak, I couldn't immediately find a way to run headless or to run the QML / Qt JS engine manually, but I guess the sdk team might have more answers
<lool> Chipaca: however I'm pretty sure this is doable in JS from the webapps world, so worst case we could build on that; it would be a bit ugly to mix the two, but it would at least be arch indep
<Chipaca> lool: but we don't ship a js interpreter
<kalikiana> Chipaca: lool: you could in theory run qml headless with its "minimal" backend. if unity doens't kill it for not being a real app
<kalikiana> we also have argument support
<kalikiana> it might be that you need to declare an invisible window - that'd have to be tested
<sergiusens> Chipaca: lool arch dependant also allows go!
<jgdx> Saviq, hey, can we talk orientation shutdown flag? :)
<Chipaca> sergiusens: <Chipaca> lool: arch-dependent right now means go or c++
<Chipaca> sergiusens: :)
<Saviq> jgdx, not sure I can get you much more than we talked last
<Saviq> jgdx, if you wanna propose a gsettings key, we can adapt
<lool> kalikiana: cool
<Saviq> greyback, just to confirm, gsettings ok ↑?
<greyback> Saviq: sure
<lool> kalikiana: googling qml minimal backend didn't yield any specific instructions in the first page of results; would you have a pointer to how one uses it?
<dobey> mardy: hi, the u1 plug-in issue didn't get fixed while i was away, so i'm back on it. https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-credentials/fix-cancel/+merge/228961/comments/559520
<sergiusens> jdstrand: lool: Chipaca can the push server ship a standard 1:1 push helper for the simple case?
<Chipaca> kalikiana: could you create a dummy/trivial thing that took the contents of a file sent in as argv[1] and wrote it out to arv[2], in qml, for testing?
<greyback> lool: QT_QPA_PLATFORM=minimal or minimalegl <- what you need?
<kalikiana> ^^ that's he one I mean
<lool> cool
<jgdx> Saviq, good stuff. I'll propose one
<kalikiana> Chipaca: writing the file if you put it generically won't do, the qml bindings are very specific so we'd have to have a component for that
<kalikiana> for instance you can read JSON easily
<kalikiana> but there's no file.open() or such
<kalikiana> Chipaca: I guess we need a qml version of this one? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-push-qml/make-example-click/view/head:/example/helloHelper
<lool> Chipaca: can an app query for pending incoming notifications over dbus?
<Chipaca> lool: no*
<Chipaca> lool: or mu
<Chipaca> lool: no such thing as "pending incoming notification"
<Chipaca> :)
<jgdx> Saviq, did we discuss whether the key in [1] could be used? [1] http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/trunk/view/head:/schemas/com.ubuntu.touch.system.gschema.xml.in.in
 * jgdx writes a note about writing more notes
<Chipaca> lool: if an app receives a push message and doesn't have a push helper to transform that push message into a postal message and postal notification, then the whole thing gets treated as a postal message
<lool> Chipaca: the client daemon receives a notification for a specific app, it would then launch the helper; could it instead keep it as pending, launch the process and have the process read pending notifications?
<Chipaca> lool: and queued in the app's postbox
<lool> Chipaca: cool, so could we just implement a QML bindings for the postbox and run the helper as a QML app under the minimal backend?
<Chipaca> lool: um ... no?
<Saviq> jgdx, it could be, but it can't be bool, has to be something smarted
<Saviq> smarter
<Saviq> jgdx, we need it to store the *value* of the orientation lock (empty if none)
<lool> Chipaca: why not?
<Saviq> jgdx, not sure what type'd be best (does gsettings have enums?)
 * ogra_ recommends "smartbool"
<Chipaca> lool: because the message isn't in the postbox unless the helper fails
<jgdx> Saviq, gsettings-qt probably doesn't
<mardy> dobey: by debugging the issue, I've seen that sync() is called too soon, I've no doubt about that :-)
<jgdx> Saviq, what do you mean when you say 'value of the orientation lock'?
<lool> Chipaca: ok, could we define two different types of helpers, one where the message is immediately consumed, the other one where the message has been copied to the postbox first?
<Saviq> jgdx, either of null, 0, 90, 270
<Saviq> jgdx, or corresponding strings
<dobey> mardy: how is it called too soon?
<jgdx> Saviq, right.
<dobey> mardy: adding it back to where you suggested it be, seems too soon
<lool> it would seem simpler if we could limit it to a single code path, but if there is a good reason not to always go to the postbox but the postbox is the only efficient way to pass to QML apps...
<Chipaca> lool: i'd rather change the whole api than special-case qml apps
<lool> Chipaca: +1
<lool> Chipaca: so does it seem like a possible approach? always go to postbox, then launch helper; QML helper uses postbox QML bindings and is run under minimal backend
<mardy> dobey: I don't know, I was a bit lost with the code...
<dobey> mardy: so i removed all the sync() calls from the keyring.cpp when adding the account, and we only call it once in the qml now, in my branch. but for some reason, it seems that breaks calling the "finished" signal in the qml, only when the plug-in is opened from the OnlineAccounts.Client API
<mardy> dobey: the UbuntuOneCredentialssService, where does it get the account from?
<dobey> mardy: it's using the one that online-accounts creates
<mardy> dobey: how? it's not clear to me how you are passing it
<dobey> mardy: one minute. in standup hangout right now. i'll have to look at the code to see how exactly we're doing that, but iirc, we're passing the account ID into the C++ from the QML
<lool> ogra_: Hey, sorry what's the lxc rune to enter the android chroot? my attempts at lxc-attach --clear-env -n android fail
<mardy> dobey: OK, please ping me back later
<ogra_> lool, lxc-console -t1 -nandroid
<dobey> mardy: sure, will be like 10 minutes maybe
<ogra_> iirc
<lool> ogra_: I tried lxc-console (just tried again), and it just echoes back what I type
<lool> the container is happily running though android  RUNNING  192.168.1.23  -     -       NO
<ogra_> lool, oops, that was actually -t0
<ogra_> not -t1
<lool> ogra_: ah thanks; I tried -t1 and -t2  :-)
<lool> ogra_: -t0 works, thanks
<ogra_> (wrong tty)
<lool> yeah, I guess it's actual system console instead of a tty
<lool> I mean ttyN
<ogra_> no idea, ask stgraber
<lool> ogra_: not actually a question, I'm good thanks
<dobey> mardy: ok, so in keyring.cpp in storeToken() we check if an account already exists, and we use the first one we find.
<mardy> dobey: but you won't find it until you call sync(), right?
<dobey> mardy: in my debugging the account that online-accounts creates is found by the plug-in and used
<dobey> that is, when running with U1_DEBUG=1 in the environment, the plug-in debug output shows it is using an existing account, not creating a new one
<mardy> dobey: that's not possible, an account cannot be listed until sync() has been called
<mardy> dobey: it doesn't have an ID associated to it
<jgdx> Saviq, what are your thoughts on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/orientation-lock/view/head:/schemas/com.ubuntu.touch.system.gschema.xml.in.in ?
<Saviq> jgdx, rotation-lock should go away I'd say, and we don't want to support 180, but that will "happen" in levels above
<dobey> ok
<dobey> mardy: ok, so it is creating a new account
<Saviq> jgdx, we could go after what Qt says for example http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qt.html#ScreenOrientation-enum
<Saviq> jgdx, for the nicks
<jgdx> Saviq, thanks, was looking for something like that.
<dobey> mardy: ok, this is weird. it says it is synced, then it's removed, then the plugin is finished, then it's synced again, and the plugin is finished again
<mardy> dobey: if you want to play with Accounts::Account in the C++ code, you should pass "__account.objectHandle" to a property in UbuntuOneCredentialsService
<Saviq> jgdx, looking good
<jgdx> Saviq, thanks. I'll find out where the binding is with re: with enums.
<jgdx> Saviq, what are you using on the unity side to manipulate this?
<Saviq> jgdx, gsettings-qt
<dobey> mardy: not necessarily that i want to do that; the code was written at a time when we had to do that though, and when online-accounts was still very new. right now i just want to make it work as best as we can, and fix the immediate critical issues, without having to rewrite all the code and as small a change as possible. how can i pass __account.objectHandle in exactly?
<dobey> mardy: ? i'm not quite sure how to pass that in as a property, can you help me understand that?
<mterry> jgdx, I'm not convinced you tested the right code in your latest comment: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-password/+merge/229853
<mterry> :)
<mterry> I just tried myself again and it seems reliable
<jgdx> mterry, you and me both. Let me try again.
<mterry> jgdx, you don't need to install the whole thing from deb again, you could just copy the changed file in place
<mardy> dobey: see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/accounts-qml-module/trunk/files/head:/src/
<mardy> dobey: account.{h,cpp}
<mardy> dobey: for accounts.cpp, see the beginning of Account::setObjectHandle(QObject *object)
<mardy> dobey: if you add such a property to UbuntuOneCredentialsService, then you don't need to get the Accounts::Account* from the manager, but you can use this handle, which will refer to exactly the same object
<dobey> ok
<Wellark> ToyKeeper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1276218/comments/9
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1276218 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Cancelling a WiFi password dialog turns WiFi off and leaves the network checked in the list" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Wellark> The original bug is fixed
<Wellark> but if you see this "If I enter the wrong password and hit 'connect', the dialog goes away, immediately reappears, then goes away again."
<Wellark> could you file a new bug?
<Wellark> the dialog should not immediately go away
<Wellark> it should stay open to ask the user to type the password again
<mterry> jgdx, thanks for the approve!  Is there going to be a general USS release soon or should I do a separate silo for this?
<jgdx> mterry, I'm not quite on top of uss releases. I know there's a silo around the corner, though. kenvandine has the details.
<mterry> kenvandine, hihi
<kenvandine> hey
<kenvandine> mterry, working on a silo now
<mterry> kenvandine, can you wrap in https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-password/+merge/229853 ?
<kenvandine> well... trying to manually test jgdx's branches...
<kenvandine> but my device is giving me grief
<kenvandine> mterry, sure!
<mterry> kenvandine, thanks!
<jgdx> kenvandine, shell access grief?
<kenvandine> jgdx, no... dependency hell on the dual sim device
<jgdx> kenvandine, oh
<Chipaca> is system settings freezing up frequently for anybody else?
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok... i give up, i'm going to prepare a silo and do the testing from the silo
<zyga> bzoltan: hey
<zyga> bzoltan: quick question, the "run" button, it doesn't really build a real click package and deploys that onto the device, does it?
<nik90> zyga: it does
<nik90> zyga: if you check the build directory, you will see the .click package there
<zyga> nik90: so I have an app that doesn't work when you "run" it
<zyga> nik90: but works when I install it (from the SDK)
<zyga> nik90: and run
<zyga> ?
<nik90> zyga: is it a .qmlproject or a cmakelist.txt project?
<zyga> .qmlproject
<zyga> maybe something else happens when you just install, it works each time now
<zyga> but didn't the first time no matter what I tried
<nik90> zyga: a bit confused, so now does run work or not?
<zyga> nik90: it does after installation
<nik90> zyga: Have you created a kit for the armhf physical device you have got?
<zyga> nik90: it didnt at first
<zyga> yes
<zyga> for both
<nik90> zyga: can you go to the project tab and check the build directory location. Check in that folder if you see a click package or not
<zyga> ok, looking
<nik90> zyga: and also are there any errors that qtcreator shows when you press the run button?
<zyga> yeah, it does
<zyga> nope
<zyga> well, the app just crashed before
<zyga> qtcreator doesn't show the log files from apps for me
<zyga> I manually tail -F the appropriate upstart session log file
<zyga> it did seem like it would not copy everything (ignored my libs somehow)
<nik90> strange
<nik90> can you open the click in the build dir and see if it has all the files of your app?
<nik90> you can open a click by changing the extension to .deb and then opening that file using the archive manager
<zyga> nik90: are there some better tools from ar x .../ ?
<zyga> ah
<zyga> ok :)
<nik90> :)
<zyga> yeah
<zyga> everything is there onw
<zyga> odd
<nik90> yeah that is strange
<nik90> zyga: sry, I am out of ideas why that might not be working. Atleast when you talk to bzoltan you can give him facts we got now like the click package being properly with the necessary files
<zyga> nik90: thanks, you helped me anyway :-)
<kenvandine> jgdx, ping
<kenvandine> jgdx, your default sim and sim expand branches seem to conflict
<kenvandine> jgdx, mind merging one of them into the other so they stack?
<jgdx> kenvandine, on it
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<jgdx> kenvandine, pushed r827 into expandable branch
<kenvandine> thx
<jgdx> seb128, was planning on moving away from rotation lock in both uss and schemas. Not sure a transitional setting is needed then?
<bzoltan> zyga:  that is exactly what the Run button does when the selected Kit is an Ubuntu Device Kit
<zyga> bzoltan: I had some issues where it would seem it doesn't include everything but I cannot reproduce it anymore
<bzoltan> zyga:  qml or cmake project?
<zyga> bzoltan: qml but it has native libs
<zyga> bzoltan: it bundles .so files from the archive
<zyga> bzoltan: the architecture is now set to armhf
<zyga> bzoltan: craziness but it's landing to lp:checkbox 'checkbox-touch' directory soon,
<zyga> bzoltan: I need to automate fetching the required so files
<bzoltan> zyga: if you can reproduce it I can take a look
<zyga> bzoltan: I'll try on a fresh device and let you know if it works
<seb128> jgdx, if you do both together it's fine then
<jgdx> seb128, cool
<bzoltan> zyga:  OK
<kenvandine> mardy, i kicked a rebuild for your other-app-access branch
<kenvandine> that timeout was from the gcovr problem, which was fixed yesterday (after the last CI build for that)
<zyga> I keep seeing: "[18:56:42] Transfer the click package /usr/bin//home/zyga/checkbox/build-checkbox-touch-Nexus_7_GCC_armhf_ubuntu_sdk_14_10_utopic-default/./com.canonical.certification.checkbox-touch_0.1_armhf.click to the device
<zyga> although I can always "run" the app
<zyga> any ideas how to debug that?
<seb128> mardy, is there a known issue than u-s-s-o-a is not loading/using some translations?
<seb128> like
<seb128> $ gettext -d ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts "Remove account…"
<seb128> Supprimer un compte…
<seb128>  
<seb128> but it still shows in english in the ui
<kenvandine> seb128, looking at the locking stuff, do you know what I should use for the backend for that?
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#phone-locking
<seb128> kenvandine, what part? the idle or security type?
<kenvandine> security
<seb128> didn't mterry do that already?
<kenvandine> although the batter panel pushes the lock page from security
<kenvandine> i think he did the unlocking stuff
<kenvandine> but not the timeout
<seb128> kenvandine, I just asked, and you set the security, not the idle :p
<kenvandine> actually... maybe that is done
<seb128> so you want the idle?
<seb128> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1230345
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1230345 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Unity8 should control the display "lock after idle" (with a way to configure the delay)" [High,Triaged]
<kenvandine> the lock timeout loads SleepValues.qml
<kenvandine> but changes the title
<seb128> kenvandine, pmcgowan_ assigned that to mardy it seems
<kenvandine> so maybe we need that shell work done first?
<pmcgowan_> seb128, kenvandine yeah he'snot gotten to it
<seb128> kenvandine, there is some backend side work to be done first for sure
<seb128> I think it should be in unity8
<seb128> but better to check with Saviq
<pmcgowan_> yes
<taiebot> Waouh 185 is great. My bug of the day https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1355964
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355964 in camera-app "Camera app video recording does not rotate on how the user is handling the phone" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you update the settings test plan to match dual sim?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yep
<jgdx> kenvandine, we have a check list for these landings somewhere?
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings
<jgdx> kenvandine, thinking more of: 1. merge trunk, 2. get it reviewed, … n. update testplan
<jgdx> right
<jgdx> it's right there
<jgdx> :d
<kenvandine> ah, the checklist :)
<jgdx> found it :)
<kenvandine> how can i verify the default sim settings?
<kenvandine> messaging and dialer isn't using them yet right?
<kenvandine> or not landed with them
<kenvandine> i guess just check gsettings for now?
<jgdx> kenvandine, are you updating the testplan?
<jgdx> gsettings, yeah
<kenvandine> jgdx, nope
<jgdx> ack
<taiebot> mzanetti: where is the best place to report bugs and enhancement for the xbmc remote app?
<mzanetti> taiebot: #xbmcremote
<pmcgowan_> kenvandine, that may have landed actually, or be in silo
<pmcgowan_> bfiller, using the dual sim settings ^^
<kenvandine> i see SIM1 and SIM2 as labels
<pmcgowan_> davmor2, popey do we have guidance anywhere for what to grab when filing bugs, logs and such
<pmcgowan_> kenvandine, silo 4 has it, but not done
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> no worries
<ToyKeeper> It would be nice if apps showed the sim names instead of "SIM1" and "SIM2".  Then I wouldn't have to remember which one is AT&T and which one is T-Mobile.
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, it will :)
<bfiller> pmcgowan_: silo 4 reads in the names, not landed yet
<pmcgowan_> silos 4 and 6 ftw
<pmcgowan_> bfiller, yeah build broke
<dobey> do the twitter/etc… webapps use the online accounts credentials to log in now?
<davmor2> pmcgowan_: apport-bug appname is what I go for first unless I can't figure out the name of the app.  Then I tend to write steps to reproduce, expected and actual
<popey> pmcgowan_: not that I'm aware of.
<popey> other than ^
<bfiller> when I dial a number manually in the dialer and press send button the screen goes black every time, anyone else seeing this?
<bfiller> pmcgowan_: ^^
<bfiller> on krillin
<davmor2> bfiller: what version you on?  I'm not seeing that on 185
<bfiller> davmor2: on 185 but also have silo 4 installed, so might be an issue there
<ogra_> bfiller, i se that after taking a photo
<ogra_> and i think i have seen it in other occasions
<ogra_> (and i think every time the device crashed ... but it only blanked the screen)
<jgdx> mpt, hey, how should the cellular panel look if there are no sim cards inserted? /cc kenvandine
<jgdx> kenvandine, updated testplan. Can't see it though. Someone have to approve it?
<Chipaca> where's mencoder gone? :-(
<kenvandine> Repeat this test for both SIM cards.
<kenvandine> jgdx, i see stuff like that?
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you take another look at my brightness branch?
<jgdx> kenvandine, hm, I guess the changes has to travel across the atlantic, huh
<kenvandine> i just fixed another bug in it from silo testing
<kenvandine> haha
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i'm rebuilding in the silo now too
<jgdx> ack, I'll have an eye on notices from ci-eng
<pmcgowan_> kenvandine, do you know how the indicators launch the settings panels?
<kenvandine> url-dispatcher i think
<kenvandine> yeah...
<pmcgowan_> kenvandine, theres a bug where if settings was already open, the indicator doesnt clear itself
<kenvandine> that's probably a shell bug... i guess
<kenvandine> it should be a fire and forget to launch it
<kenvandine> afaik
<pmcgowan_> oh you think?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan_, it just opens the url, settings:///network
<kenvandine> for example
<pmcgowan_> kenvandine, ok thanks
<kenvandine> so unless the shell does something a little different to get feedback from that
<ahayzen> Kaleo, ping
<kenvandine> Saviq, what's the status of inactivity timeout in the shell?  i'm looking to work on the lock timeout in settings
<Saviq> kenvandine, status is no one is looking at it
<kenvandine> Saviq, thx :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan_, ^^
<Saviq> kenvandine, so you can take both ;)
<kenvandine> not sure i'm up to working on the shell :)
<pmcgowan_> well
<pmcgowan_> Saviq, thats less than satisfying, any plans?
<Saviq> pmcgowan_, wasn't on our todo, but it shouldn't be a difficult task, all we need to do is to communicate to the system compositor what's the desired timeout
<pmcgowan_> Saviq, do we need an api similar to the one we just got for orientation?
<Saviq> AlbertA, can you confirm ↑ re: bug #1230345
<ubot5> bug 1230345 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Unity8 should control the display "lock after idle" (with a way to configure the delay)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1230345
<Saviq> pmcgowan_, we need a setting, yeah, that the shell would read and tell u-s-c
<pmcgowan_> ok
<kenvandine> bfiller, mind weighing in on https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/content-hub/cancel-button/+merge/230505
<bfiller> kenvandine: sure, let me try it
<kenvandine> i think it's good, just with sdk changes i think we need some text in the dialog
<kenvandine> or maybe the dialog is broken... it used to be just a black overlay... now we get this white box in the middle of the screen with no text
<K1773R> ubuntu touch shows "no sim", even tough there is a working (ie, works on other phones) sim inside it. talking about mako, sim is pin protected
<AlbertA> Saviq: confirm? like actually putting selecting confirm in the bug itself?
<bfiller> kenvandine: I think we just need text in the dialog as well
<bfiller> kenvandine: I'll add a comment, other than that it works
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> bfiller, thx
<kenvandine> bfiller, having the cancel button is very nice :)
<Saviq> AlbertA, no, enough to say here that I'm not talking sh$t :)
<Saviq> AlbertA, but commenting on the bug on what the session really needs to do to tell u-s-c what timeout to apply would be good, too :)
<AlbertA> Saviq: :) yeah
<nol> all
<nol> Support & Discussion .. and maybe Dialog
<nol> (01:25:55) nol: all
<nol> (01:26:33) nol: Support & Discussion .. and maybe Dialog
<belkinsa> Hey all, I booted back Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 2013, and I like the start up screen for new users.
<nol> i know..
<nol> the question is..how to get that on a phone|tablet as well
<nol> ;)
<nol> am i right or am i right
<nol> even the GOOGLE LG NEXUS 4 i own, does not have it|that
<nol> -(
<nol> )- if you read the other side)
<nol> i think them all fell asleep on there touch
<belkinsa> How do you get the back button on Nexus 7 2013 with the lasest build?
<nol> same as before? gesturing from the botom frame-holder?
<belkinsa> Does work
<belkinsa> Doesn't***
<nol> wanted to write: usefull if i trie|y as well?
<nol> thet thinking, yea but i have not the most up-to-date, but i have..i guess
<nol> but am on a 4
<nol> i did remove droid.. last week?
<nol> right after i got the that machine
<nol> the 4
<belkinsa> WHo are you talking to?
<nol> the one that had and has a question
<nol> found the person, is you yourself
<belkinsa> Well, you are helping.
<nol> (thanks, am, mosttime)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-13
<belkinsa> Found the back button
<belkinsa> It's now on top near the title of the app
<nol> o..i'd say it now recognises the machine
<nol> odd
<nol> even more odd we talk about it?
<nol> ow i get it..you work the tablet driven by ubu-t up-side-down
<nol> ;)
<cousteau> what happened with Ubuntu Edge?  did the project end because there weren't enough fundraisers, or is it still going on?
<Beldar> cousteau, The edge has ended, external phone providers is the goal, seemed there might be a few interested. Small user base though makes tis a hard sell I think.
<cousteau> was asking because I heard Edge ended but http://www.ubuntu.com/2013/07/edge-founders doesn't mention it
<Beldar> cousteau, The preface to the drive was if not economically successful it would not continue for regular release.
<cousteau> On a more development-related topic, I heard there's currently no way to close apps.  Is it true?
<cousteau> if that's the case, I'd suggest  (1) including a Close button on the controls panel (or recommending developers to add it),  (2) adding a Close button on the corner of each app in the "All open apps" view.
<cousteau> and/or (3) have an "app manager" app
<cousteau> ...seems that (2) is already implemented.  My bad.  (although it requires touching and pressing, which doesn't make much sense; the buttons could be permanently there)
<dobey> cousteau: apps are closed by swiping across the screen from the right edge, and then flicking the app you wish to close upward
<cousteau> oh, so like in iOS then
<cousteau> apparently I was misinformed in this aspect
<dobey> i have on idea how ios works now
<cousteau> you enter a mode where you can show all apps and flick them up when you want to close them
<cousteau> ...but I'd still rather have a Close button on the bottom ("controls") panel.  That may be something the developer of each app has to do though.
<AceLan> yes, we just used to having a close button or a return button somewhere on the screen while using ios or android device
<AceLan> but, ubuntu touch doesn't have to follow that, I'm taking to using this kind of behavior now
<AceLan> just swipe from the egde, then you can do everything you want to do
<cousteau> I'm not speaking about the return ("home") button, I'm speaking about the ability to directly close an application
<AceLan> I think it's the same concept
<cousteau> one thing I don't like about smartphone-oriented OSes is this inability to close apps.
<cousteau> (not directly)
<cousteau> then again, apps should provide their own close or exit option; wonder why none do
<dobey> why?
<cousteau> why would you want to leave an app open all the time?
<dobey> why would i leave it open?
<cousteau> using resources
<cousteau> because it doesn't seem to be trivial to close them
<dobey> just because it doesn't have an [x] button doesn't mean i have to leave it running
<dobey> it's pretty trivial
<dobey> although i do prefer how it works on webos
<cousteau> how is it?
<dobey> swipe up from the bottom to get to the card view, and then swipe the card up off the screen
<dobey> some apps i would want running for long periods of time though
<cousteau> I see...  so similar to iOS too
<dobey> no
<dobey> webos did it first
<cousteau> well, iOS is similar to webOS
<dobey> ios and android didn't always have swipe to close stuff
<cousteau> which means that webOS is similar to iOS, due to the symmetry of the "similar" operator
<dobey> "foo is similar to bar" implies that bar came before foo
<cousteau> anyway...  dunno, when I'm on an app (e.g. a game) and get tired of it, I want to close it directly, so the option to close it should be as accessible as possible.  That's why I think the option to close the app should be in the app menu itself.
<dobey> but #ubuntu-touch ins't really the best forum for arguing about the semantics of the English language
<cousteau> as an example, most programs (Ubuntu or not) often have a Quit menu option or button, in addition to the regular [X] window button.
<dobey> most programs (that you're talking about) aren't designed for phones
<cousteau> yeah, why would it be any different on a phone?
<cousteau> specially when having an app running in background means battery usage
<dobey> limited real estate, and better ways to interact for certain actions
<dobey> just because you didn't close the app doesn't mean the app is running
<cousteau> I think especially games should have an Exit option somewhere.  Anyway, that'd be up to the game developer.
 * cousteau looks at Ubuntu Phone's default calculator, doesn't like it, and thinks of a Qalculate-based one
<dobey> you have ubuntu installed on a nexus 4?
<AceLan> no, games don't need an exit button, I play them off and on
<cousteau> no, I only have screenshots so far
<dobey> oh, then it's a bit harder to demonstrate the app lifecycle thing to you
<cousteau> well, if you were going to tell me something like "Background apps are 'suspended' and saved to disk so that they don't waste CPU nor RAM" I could understand it
<dobey> well, not saved to disk (unless the app does the right thing itself), but yes, they are suspended. there is an app lifecycle policy
<cousteau> does it mean that if they're not used after X time, they should shut down automatically?
<dobey> i don't know all the full details, but i think that's the idea, yes
<dobey> unless they are doing something (some apps need to run in the background for certain things)
<cousteau> I see
<cousteau> so basically I have to trust the developer that unused apps will minimize its resource usage
<dobey> no
<cousteau> or that they won't tell the system "Leave this app running forever" unless strictly needed
<dobey> but "minimize" will be different for 2048, than say for a bicycling computer app
<dobey> the idea is for the ubuntu app lifecycle policy to be similar to ios
<dobey> i'm currently writing an app that i'll need to have running in the background
<dobey> ubuntu is still in development though, so the app lifecycle isn't 100% implemented yet
<cousteau> I see
<cousteau> I hope app dev is easy and that I end up with a phone with ubuntu on it, because it'd be nice to try my hand at some development
<dobey> you can develop apps now if you want
<cousteau> personally I'd like to port Qalculate to Ubuntu Touch; I don't think it's too hard because the "core" (libqalc) exists as a library
<cousteau> but I'd need to work on the interface
<cousteau> (and learn how to use the library and how to develop apps...  also learn all this development process; I know some programming but I've never developed an app)
<cousteau> (nor anything else; just my own tiny simple programs)
<dobey> just do it then. you don't need a phone to do that. you can just do it, and then worry about making it work on the phone once you have it working on your computer
<dobey> that's basically how i'm building the app i'm currenly working on
<cousteau> cool, but as I've said I've never done this before
<cousteau> ...maybe I shouldn't be that ambitious and just make a javascript+html calculator
<cousteau> (that one I could definitely do; actually I've done that long ago)
<dobey> just install ubuntu-sdk and create a project and start playing and learn
<cousteau> ok
<cousteau> I probably need to upgrade my system though; it's been years since I upgraded
<cousteau> (I'm planning on buying a new computer and was thinking on upgrading when I do so, but I should probably forget about it for now)
<dobey> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<cousteau> 10.10
<cousteau> (yeah, old and unsupported)
<cousteau> I don't like newer Ubuntus with that Unity thing so I'll probably change to Xubuntu though; I have that at work and it's pretty nice
<cousteau> going to sleep.  Night!
<dobey> bye
<lotuspsychje> morning
<Watson652> Does anyone know of a port for the LG G2 D800?
<Watson652> (Sorry if I should be asking this elsewhere)
<nol> ;)
<nol> (08:40:51) eightyeight: i've brought it up with the other ops. we're not willing to remove the ban
<nol> (08:40:54) eightyeight: sorry
<nol> (08:41:08) nol: not yet or not ever?
<nol> (01:10:33) nol: nbsd is not a who
<nol> (01:10:42) nol: heeE..
<nol> (01:11:09) nol: have now such an Ubuntu Touch phone..the GOOGLE LG NEXUS 4 and i can program.. did f.i. port Eclipse to nbsd
<nol> (01:11:23) nol: and did port nbsd to Openmoko (being the first)
<nol> (01:11:55) nol: does that give some clues the channel(s) you can advice me, to them can give there value about me so the process could speed-up?
<nol> (01:12:32) eightyeight: you want to program for the ubuntu phone on teh google lg nexus 4?
<nol> (01:12:33) nol: i have mission for Metro Network something and did f.i. do mission for/at NATO/OTAN SHAPE HQ
<nol> (01:12:43) nol: maybe that does coin some in your mind?
<nol> (01:12:53) nol: YES SIR YES, I SURE DO
<nol> (01:12:53) eightyeight: i would start with #ubuntu, and go from there
<nol> (01:13:01) nol: okay
<nol> (01:13:18) nol: am just in (home) got a faulty arest done on me..so not tonight
<nol> (01:13:31) nol: arrest(sp) dunno the spelling
<nol> (01:13:39) nol: well.. i could start dipping.. hold-on
<nol> (01:13:49) eightyeight: there is #ubuntu-phone and #ubuntu-programming
<nol> (01:13:56) nol: (preferable on the same irc network is it)
<nol> (01:14:00) nol: i like them both
<nol> (01:14:13) nol: no #nbsd-phone yet
<nol> (01:14:29) eightyeight: i've never heard of a netbsd phone
<nol> (01:14:30) nol: and #nbsd-programming, i'd say that's #pkgsrc
<Stskeeps> w00t
<Stskeeps> er, ignore me..
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> mardy, hey
<seb128> mardy, do you know what's going on with http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/149/ ?
<seb128> mardy, the i386 autopkgtests started failing yesterday it seems
<mardy> seb128: no idea, the only suspicious line there is "LLVM ERROR: Do not know how to split the result of this operator!
<mardy> seb128: I don't see that in the amd64 logs
<ogra_> seb128, what is unity-schemas ? (seems we have a new dep there that pulls it into touch)
<seb128> ogra_, the unity schemas (launcher config) splitted out of the unity7 binary
<ogra_> could that be a recommends ??
<seb128> no, and why?
<seb128> that's a depends, that's what contains the launcher config, which is common to unity7 and unity8
<ogra_> dunno, seems like we dont need it on touch images
<seb128> it got splitted in a new binary so unity8 only pulls in the schemas, and not some unity7 libraries
<ogra_> where did that live before for unity8 ?
<seb128> libunity-core-6.0-9
<ogra_> oh, so it is a split out from a package we ship anyway ... all fine then
<seb128> yes
<ogra_> thanks :)
<seb128> the goal being to be able to drop that package
<seb128> in favor of the smaller one that only has the schemas
<seb128> yw!
<ogra_> cool
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Lefthanders Day! :-D
<jgdx> hey Saviq, wanna take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/orientation-lock/+merge/230518 ?
<Saviq> jgdx, this looks good, yeah
<Saviq> jgdx, just one minor inline comment
<jgdx> Saviq, cool. I am correct in setting a string which matches the enum nickname? First time user of gsettings enums here :P
<Saviq> jgdx, you tell me, did it work? ;)
<jgdx> Saviq, yeah, works fine :) Tested all kinds of rotations on the device, and the setting is set correctly it seems.
<Saviq> jgdx, awesome, then we *just* need to interpret that now...
<jgdx> Saviq, small thing? ;)
<Saviq> jgdx, not a huge one, but involving like 5 different projects
<jgdx> Saviq, Ouch – good luck! I'm shipping this hidden by default then.
<liuxg> does anyone know how to close an application on N4 with the new UI?
<anpok> liuxg: I used to go to the application spread view and drag the application upwards
<liuxg> anpok, yes, you are right. cool man! it is not so obvious though.
<mpt> cyphermox_, how often (if ever) does the MAC address change?
<mpt> Is it different for Wi-Fi vs. Bluetooth, for example?
<ogra_> mpt, tht totally depends on the driver ... some change it all the time, some never do
<ogra_> (and it can alsovary between wlan and BT)
<mpt> thanks ogra_
<Chipaca> ooh, that's a nice cock-up of mircommon
<Chipaca> :-(
<jgdx> Saviq, is there a bug I can follow for the orientation lock implementation on your side?
<Saviq> jgdx, bug #1288332
<ubot5> bug 1288332 in QtMir "Orientation lock not available (rotation/portrait lock)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288332
<nhaines> Does anyone know if there are any plans to support a landscape-mode shell on the phone?
<ogra_> nhaines, there are ...
<nhaines> ogra_: any hints on a timeframe?  :)
<ogra_> no idea, i just know it is planned
<ogra_> i guess it will land with the general location bits like location lock in the system-settings etc
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> s/location/rotation/
<nhaines> ogra_: thanks.  It's really weird for apps to become basically unusable when the phone is in landscape mode.
 * ogra_ notes he talked to tvoss to much today :O 
<nhaines> :)
<ogra_> oh ?
 * ogra_ hanst had apps become unusable due to landscape 
<ogra_> *hasnt
<nhaines> Edge swipes don't work any longer and you can't input text.
<ogra_> oh, you mean the shell making them unusable :)
<ogra_> yeah
<nhaines> Yes.  :)
<ogra_> well, ask the unity team for a timeframe ;)
<nhaines> I do have to say that rotation is very nice now... as is scrolling speed with the new compositor improvements.  :)
<jgdx> Saviq, thanks
<zyga> hmm, gallery app stopped working after the update just now on mako
<zyga> crashes on startup
<popey> zyga: reboot phone
<zyga> ok
<zyga> popey: btw, that's causing that?
<popey> no idea
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> magic
<zyga> yeah, that helped
<zyga> odd
<jgdx> does an api exist for conjuring the passcode/phrase sheet?
<seb128> jgdx, you mean for locking the screen?
<jgdx> seb128, no, in factory reset, we need the user to confirm the passcode/phrase before continuing
<seb128> that would be a question for mterry, when he gets online
<seb128> but I don't think it has been factored as a sharable component (yet)
<jgdx> that's what I suspected. Thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<dobey> mardy: hi. can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-credentials/fix-cancel/+merge/230540 ? i've got login and cancel all working pretty much as expected now, but the account we create is showing as disabled in the list for some reason, despite the several setEnabled() calls we make.
<mardy> dobey: you need to iterate through all AccountServices in the account, and enable them
<mardy> dobey: by the way, when editing an existing U1 account, are you doing something special, or just enabling/disabling the services and updating the ACL?
<mardy> dobey: the reason why I'm asking this, is that we are about to remove the possibility for account plugins to customize that page
<mardy> dobey: we'll just use the same page for all providers, the one where we have the enable/disable switches, and we'll just enable/disable the services and update the ACL
<dobey> mardy: the only thing we have on the edit page is the "remove this account" button
<mardy> dobey: OK. Do you do some special operation when the account is removed? Or just remove it from the accounts DB?
<seb128> mardy, did you see my question from yesterday about ussoa translations btw?
<dobey> mardy: we delete the credentials, then delete the account, then sync the account
<mardy> seb128: ah, yes. Can you please file a bug about it?
<seb128> mardy, sure, can you reproduce/do you know what's wrong?
<mardy> dobey: OK, then using a standard page should be fine
<seb128> mardy, btw, the signon false-warning is still there, I saw you have a branch for it, is there anything blocking landing?
<mardy> seb128: sorry, no. I've been using my phone in English, and now I'm in an intensive debugging session :-)
<seb128> mardy, k, no worry
<mardy> seb128: no, it's just blocked by me not requesting a silo :-) Will do :-)
<seb128> mardy, thanks
<dobey> mardy: how do i iterate through all AccountServices in an account and enable them? i don't see how to do that from the account.h API
<mardy> dobey: the fastest way is probably calling account->services(), and then you can call account->selectService() + account->setEnabled() on each iteration
<dobey> hrmm
<SonicTsunami> is there a way to get this program to run on a motion computing M1400 tablet?
<seb128> mzanetti, hey
<seb128> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1356293 looks like toolkitish to me, you probably understand qt better than me, so if you see something we are doing wrong feel free to point it out
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1346024 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1356293 Extra space is found in the updates page making the user scroll" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> mzanetti, see my current reply, I don't understand why a "anchor: if_true ? something : else" is behaving different from "anchor: something" with if_true = true
<ogra_> mterry, moin ...
<mterry> ogra_, hello!  So I see some bugs that got marked as blockers...
<ogra_> mterry, do you have a bug open about "PIN input screen does not use lockscreen wallpaper" ?
<mterry> ogra_, that is a design choice
<ogra_> i just noticed that here
<ogra_> it looks awful !
<ogra_> :P
<mterry> heh
 * ogra_ didn check the blocker list ... 
<ogra_> which ones are that ?
<ogra_> oh, the wizard issues
<mzanetti> seb128: ack, will have a look
<mzanetti> seb128: eating currently. will be back in 20 mins or so
<seb128> mzanetti, thanks
<seb128> mardy, can we open ussoa on a specific account type?
<seb128> like system://online-accounts/ubuntuone?
<mardy> seb128: yes, but not with an URL; we have a QML or C++ API
<ogra_> seb128, if i remove ~/.pam_environment on the phone an try to change my language settings that file doesnt seem to be created by system-settings ... any idea why ?
<seb128> ogra_, no
<ogra_> is s-s actually doing the creation or does it use any backend service
<seb128> ogra_, does it mean the locale change fails?
<ogra_> right
<seb128> ogra_, it uses accountsservice's dbus api
<ogra_> hmm, k
<seb128> that didn't change for a while
 * ogra_ has the strange dejavu feeling that we had that very same conversation before 
<dobey> how does one get the sdk to install necessary build deps in the kit chroot for building something for armhf?
<seb128> mardy, ok, thanks, I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1348580
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1348580 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Updates tells me i have to log in into ubuntu one but when i click on it i get a regular "Add acount" screen" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mardy> seb128: see https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/app-access2/+merge/219798, line 109
<seb128> mardy, thanks
<mardy> seb128: however I've been asked this question several times before, and IIRC once it was about the U1 plugin; so I suspect that someone might be already working on that bug
<seb128> could be
<seb128> or other bits of the ui have the issue too
<seb128> like the dash
<dobey> gatox: ^^
<mardy> seb128: better write a comment to the bug and assign it to yourself, so that others are notified of it
<seb128> it's a bit ridiculous, the update panel has like half the settings bug and nobody working on it, I'm trying to help a bit
<seb128> mardy, yeah, I was sort of pinging to know if you started working on it as well, since it's assigned to you
<mardy> seb128: uh... no, I definitely didn't
<seb128> pmcgowan, ^ btw, do you know if anyone could help with the settings-update panel? ton of work to do, and gatox seems to be too busy with other work
<seb128> mardy, k
<pmcgowan> seb128, yeah starting to be a real problem, we are almost clear of the other tasks
<gatox> seb128, yap... i'm trying to go back to u-s-s, but i cannot seem to get finish with everything related to pay to move on to updates
<pmcgowan> seb128, I will try to find someone but not much luck so far, hoping jonas and ken get done with everything else
<gatox> seb128, i everything is ok.... i should be able to finish with my branches today and start working on system settings tomorrow.... but i can't promise anything, there is always something
<pmcgowan> seb128, a number of those bugs are hard to reproduce too
<seb128> pmcgowan, there is a good stack of bugs easy to reproduce/UI issues/things not matching the design as well
<pmcgowan> ack
<seb128> I've proposed some mps to fix issues
<pmcgowan> awesome!
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, lets make sure we review and land those as well
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, will do
<seb128> mardy, what would be the applicationId for u-s-s which is not a click?
<kenvandine> seb128, ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> the name of the .desktop file
<nik90> popey: have you had the issue where the unity8 dash just freezes? The launcher, indicators, app switching works...just unity8 dash that freezes up completely
<nhaines>  export BYOBU_CHARMAP=x ; . ~/.bashrc
<nhaines>  export BYOBU_CHARMAP=UTF-8 ; . ~/.bashrc
<nhaines> Oh hey.
<nhaines> Sorry.  ^^;;
<robotfuel> Wellark: ping do you have any updates on fixing this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1343341
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343341 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/indicator-network/indicator-network-service:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:core::dbus::Bus::send_with_reply_and_block_for_at_most" [Critical,New]
<popey> nik90: yes, when i get alarms, if i get two, there's a bug for it
<nik90> popey: no no it freezes for me after turning the screen on after a few minutes of boot up.
<popey> oh, no
<nik90> I think I am going to reflash it fresh and then see if it still happens
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Are you fairly busy, or have you got some time?
<mardy> Mirv: I need help with https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-40766
<mardy> Mirv: basically, I'd like to understand if it's a QT bug, a bug in our QPA or something stupid in my code :-)
<Saviq> popey, can you please dupe bug #1356374 to your bug
<ubot5> bug 1356374 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Cannot go back a page when on-screen notification appears" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356374
 * Saviq can't finde it
<Saviq> finde
<Saviq> it's an ancient type of finding
<elmo> where would I file bug about apps I can't uninstall (or rather I can, but they then get re-installed as part of the system upgrades)
<popey> Saviq: made it a dupe of bug 1355422
<ubot5> bug 1355422 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[notifications] Can't dismiss notification bubbles" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355422
<Saviq> popey, thanks
<dobey> mardy: hrmm, so i changed the code to loop through all the account->settings() results and do selectService() and setEnabled() each iteration, but the account is still showing as disabled after i log in
<mardy> dobey: and you are absolutely sure that this code is called?
<mardy> and before calling sync()?
<dobey> mardy: yes
<dobey> i'm doing this loop twice, once when we initially create the account, and then again after setting the credentials ID on the account
<dobey> mardy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8036682/ is the change i made to do the loop
<mardy> dobey: once is enough. Can you print the service name? and also, can you check with "account-console show <account-id>" what's the situation?
<dobey> i can add a qDebug() sure. is "account-console" installed on the phone already, or do i have to install some other package to get it?
<dobey> mardy: also, is Accounts::Service what you meant earlier, or did you mean Accounts::AccountService? they are separate things, and i don't see how to get an AccountService from an Account or Service
<mardy> dobey: if it's not installed, it's in account-plugin-tools
<dobey> ok, that looks like it is installed
<mardy> dobey: the AccountService has a constructor which takes an Account and one Service, IIRC. But anyway no, you don't need that. The code you pasted looks correct
<dobey> ok
<dobey> rebuilding with the qDebug() now
<dobey> mardy: ok, so i see the qDebug() i added. there's only one service in account->services(), the "ubuntuone" service
<dobey> mardy: account-console shows that service as enabled, but the account itself as disabled
<dobey> mardy: for some reason, there's no "enabled: True" under "Global settings:"
<dobey> (which i see on another device that has an enabled u1 account)
<MacSlow> nik90, hey there... quick question...
<nik90> MacSlow: hey, what's up
<MacSlow> nik90, the snap-decision triggered by an clock-alarm reminder/notification... that's being triggered directly by the clock-app or the indicator-datetime?
<nik90> MacSlow: indicator-datetime
<MacSlow> nik90, ok thx!
<nik90> MacSlow: np
<Xeon3D> why isnt the nexus 5 a supported device?
<nhaines> Xeon3D: because it didn't exist when the supported devices were determined.
<popey> and it wastes effort and resources if we keep switching device every few months
<Tassadar> Xeon3D: there is an unofficial port available, it works pretty well
<nhaines> Tassadar: it does at that, minus a couple power management things.  :D
<dobey> nhaines: and a few other non-pm things :P
<dobey> but at least you can actually use the phone more than once now :)
<Tassadar> my server wasn't building new device-specific parts for like a month because I left something uncommited in one of subrepositories
<Tassadar> so the repo sync failed -> whole build failed
<Tassadar> so there might be some improvements which didn't get in my builds <_<
<dobey> Tassadar: so what build # would that be fixed in?
<Tassadar> anyway, it is building now, next image will have updated device parts, but I have no idea if that fixes anything or if those were just some under-the-hood changes
<Tassadar> next will be 188 I think
<dobey> ah ok
 * dobey hopes the backlight is fixed
<Tassadar> yeah, that one is weird
<nhaines> Yeah.  :/
<dobey> yeah
<nhaines> I need to check if the cellular data is still broken actually.  Hmm.
<dobey> nhaines: main problem i have with cell data is that it doesn't switch off wifi to lte when i leave the house. it stays trying to reconnect to wifi and never switches to cell
<popey> Saviq: is it intentional that the scopes scope is no longer visible?
<nhaines> dobey: yup, me too.
<Saviq> popey, the dash overview *is* the scopes scope
<nhaines> The Dash overview is pretty but it makes me sad that I can't set my favorite scopes.
<dobey> nhaines: i think running offline-modem/online-modem a couple times will "fix" it though
<dobey> at least, until you reboot again
<nhaines> dobey: do you mean flight mode?
<dobey> nhaines: is that what flight mode does? i mean running the ofono scripts (i had this problem since before flight mode got added)
<nhaines> dobey: I don't know what Flight Mode actually does.  It's supposed to disable all radios (cellular, Wi-fi, Bluetooth, etc.)  :)
<popey> Saviq: oh, okay
<dobey> nhaines: right. i'm not sure how it does it exactly. i had luck running the ofono scripts a couple of times previously though
<dobey> mardy: if you're still around, and could review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-credentials/fix-cancel/+merge/230540 that'd be great. i managed to get the account to not be disabled any more
<nhaines> Ooh, just realized that "Celluar Settings..." and "Wi-Fi" settings in the Network indicator don't do anything.
<dobey> nhaines: they open system settings for me
<dobey> anyway, need to get lunch now
<mterry> jgdx, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/careful-sockets/+merge/230690 today?  I *think* this will solve a promotion-blocker but I need to see it in an image to be sure
<mterry> ogra_, can I edit a image tarball easily?  Like change a file in it?
<ogra_> mterry, i dont think so ... that will break the gpg signature
<ogra_> you could try doing it after the fact by booting into recovery or so
<mterry> hmm, will try
<mterry> ogra_, also...  for https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/livecd-rootfs/no-pam-sed/+merge/229654...  How can we best coordinate that landing with the ubuntu-touch-session branch?
<mterry> Just do them close together and hope?
<ogra_> you can use a silo ...
<ogra_> hmm, or not
<ogra_> so yeah, just coordination with the image bulds
<ogra_> make clear sil2100 and the laning team knows that livecd-rootfs needs ot be done first and then u-t-s needs to be in the next image
<mterry> ogra_, OK.  I'll talk with them
<ogra_> well, or with me, i'm part of the landing team :)
<ogra_> mterry, did you ever tap on "emergency call" on the pin dialog ?
<ogra_> mterry, how would i close the dialer that pops up
<mterry> ogra_, eventually that's supposed to have a cancel button I believe.  But for now you can just turn off and on your screen
<ogra_> ok, but it is known ... thats all i wanted to know
<mterry> boiko, did you ever get a design document for the final emergency dialer visuals?
<Tassadar> ogra_ rsalveti: Hi, can any of you merge this please? Build for hammerhead is broken https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/c/321/
<rsalveti> Tassadar: hm, weird, built fine here, but will check
<rsalveti> oh, only when it's true
<rsalveti> will check
<boiko> mterry: I think we had something, but I need to double check that
<Tassadar> try to remove the device's folder in out/target/product, I think it might fail only with clean build
<rsalveti> Tassadar: merged
<Tassadar> thanks!
<dobey> hmm, the offline/online trick doesn't seem to work any more
<K1773R> i always get 'Cannot cleanup /cache/recovery/ to ensure clean deploymentexit status 255', even tough i wiped the cache partition, image 179 for mako
<K1773R> i saw some other ppl having the same problem, but no solution so far
<lokinou> hello
<lokinou> any idea how to easily install this on a touch device https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-telegram-app ?
<Wellark> robotfuel: not yet
<dobey> get it packaged as a click and in the store
<Wellark> it's on my list, but that's it
<Wellark> there is a lot of other critical stuff on it as well
<dobey> lokinou: and technically speaking, the license is wrong
<lokinou> does it mean I should be patient and wait for an official release dobey ?
<dobey> lokinou: well you should probably ask the developers about their intentions, rather than asking on this channel (since they probably aren't hanging out in here). and they really do need to fix the license problem (can't license GPLv2+ code as LGPLv3; must be GPLv2 or v3)
<lokinou> Thanks dobey, see you around, since I might come back pretty often to ask random questions
<jgdx> mterry, sure
<jgdx> kenvandine, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/orientation-lock/+merge/230518 ?
<kenvandine> jgdx, sure
<kenvandine> jgdx, are you looking into the CI failures?
<jgdx> kenvandine, checking
<jgdx> kenvandine, the system updates one?
<kenvandine> jgdx, just looking at the diff in the browser, i suspect you have a couple lines over 80 :)
<kenvandine> i didn't look at the logs
<jgdx> kenvandine, seems like flakyness maybe
<jgdx> kenvandine, aah, I need to turn on style checker for qml
<kenvandine> ok, i'll give it a kick :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> jgdx, we could land the gsettings schema change separately right, as long as it's before uss?
<kenvandine> jgdx, that would be quick and easy to land in a silo by itself
<kenvandine> without waiting for the uss branch to pass CI, and manual testing
<kenvandine> we could just test the existing uss against the new schema in a silo and get it out of the way :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, seb128: ^^ thoughts?
<K1773R> cmon guys, cant be that nobody else had this problem?
<kenvandine> K1773R, i haven't seen that on my mako
<K1773R> kenvandine: i even did $ fastboot format cache, to be sure its wiped
<K1773R> kenvandine: any advice on how to debug to find the issue?
<kenvandine> sorry, nope
<seb128> kenvandine, no
<seb128> kenvandine, the schemas removes a key than settings is using (if you speak about the rotation one)
<seb128> kenvandine, you remember how desrt made gsettings abrt on missing keys right? ;-)
 * dobey wonders if he is just going to have to rm -rf his chroot and re-run mk-sbuild again :(
<kenvandine> seb128, he didn't remove the key though
<seb128> kenvandine, didn't he?
<kenvandine> he added it back after you commented
<seb128> kenvandine, what mr are you looking at there?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/orientation-lock/+merge/230499
<seb128> oh, k, I though we agreed to land that in one silo and that keeping it was not needed
<seb128> well, in which case, sure you can land it earlier
<K1773R> kenvandine: oh well, thats sad
<K1773R> kenvandine: ubuntu-device-flash dosnt even have a verbose mode... no way to find out why its happening
<kenvandine> seb128, will do
<kenvandine> K1773R, sorry... not my area of expertise
<K1773R> kenvandine: who should i ask?
<seb128> kenvandine, thansk
<kenvandine> seb128, should make the uss landing easier :)
<kenvandine> K1773R, not sure, maybe ogra_?
<seb128> kenvandine, well, that's not a big package to land
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> uss takes more time :)
<kenvandine> and we are still waiting for CI tests to pass, etc
<jgdx> kenvandine, yes. That should be fine
<kenvandine> jgdx, in silo 12 :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, when testing the silo, i'll also grab your uss branch and test that as well
<jgdx> kenvandine, you're crazy fast :)
<kenvandine> code looks good, aside from the long lines :)
<kenvandine> lets see if CI passes though
<jgdx> kenvandine, battlinh with utopic atm. Going to be a while
<kenvandine> ok
<K1773R> ogra_: according to kenvandine you can help me solve this issue (http://askubuntu.com/questions/510970/ubuntu-device-flash-fails-nexus-4). id be happy for any advice
<kenvandine> K1773R, maybe :)
<K1773R> kenvandine: we'll see
<dobey> why are you running ubuntu-device-flash under sudo?
<infernix> how can I run ubuntu-flash-device on debian?
<infernix> or is there some other method to flash?
<infernix> it's not in any sid package
<dobey>  g++-4.9:armhf : Depends: gcc-4.9:armhf (= 4.9.1-5ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<dobey> bah
<dobey> :(
<K1773R> dobey: otherwise its stuck with "Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting"
<dobey> K1773R: is the device in the bootloader?
<K1773R> dobey: yes, of course :)
<dobey> K1773R: is it a "new" nexus 4? was it ever booted into android?
<K1773R> dobey: i booted android, used it a bit. installed ubuntu touch. then i killed it due to playing around in write mode. i wanted to reinstall but i couldnt. a reinstallation of android works, ubuntu touch dosnt
<dobey> hmm, ok
<K1773R> also while in recovery mode, adb devices only shows this
<dobey> is android on it now?
<K1773R> "????????????	no permissions"
<K1773R> dunno if it should do that
<dobey> no, i don't think it should do that
<K1773R> yes, its still on it
<dobey> tried enabling dev mode/adb inside android, and then running "ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel" while it's in android?
<K1773R> not yet, will do
<K1773R> dev mode + usb debugging is on of course ;)
<K1773R> adb still outputs '????????????	no permissions'
<Tassadar> adb kill-server && sudo adb start-server
<dobey> just adb kill-server
<dobey> probably sudo adb kill-server
<dobey> and then just run the flash command
<K1773R> ok, now adb seems to work
<dobey> it should start adb automatically
<Tassadar> the point is to restart the server as root so that it has permissions
<K1773R> without --bootstrap ?
<dobey> --bootstrap is only for when flashing from the bootloader
<dobey> not from recovery or in the live system
<K1773R> 2014/08/13 21:17:42 Cannot push /home/k1773r/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/devel/mako/version-179.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is file
<K1773R> "is full" i expect?
<K1773R> but i wiped that partition with fastboot AND the ubuntu recovery
<dobey> no, /cache/recovery is probably a file, not a directory?
<cm-t_> damn you all !!   I have to make this paskage to send back to canonical (including 2xtablet & 2 phone). I was using 1 of these phone daily for 2 month. getting back on my android phone this morning, just bought to someone a mako just because ubuntu ;)
<K1773R> dobey: no idea
<K1773R> drwxrwx--- system   cache             2014-08-13 19:14 cache
<dobey> not the cache directory, the recovery directory
<dobey> ie, /cache/recovery
<K1773R> according to adb shell ls -al
 * cm-t appologies for the fanboy message just above ↑
<K1773R> i dont have permissions to look inside /cache
<dobey> K1773R: under adb shell?
<K1773R> dobey: yes
<K1773R> shell@mako:/ $ ls cache
<K1773R> opendir failed, Permission denied
<dobey> well that's a problem
<dobey> and directly related to the errors you're getting
<dobey> i am not quite sure how to fix that though if you can't do it as root :)
<K1773R> im shell@mako, not root@mako
<dobey> oh
<K1773R> su is not in $PATH, nor find
<K1773R> i was looking around before but couldnt find it
<dobey> i don't know enough about the android fs to get you root
<dobey> but i think we've found your problem at least
<K1773R> directories owned by root can be used
<K1773R> eh nvm,
<K1773R> everyone had access to those folders
<mardy_> kenvandine: hi! Do you have time to review (and top-approve, if that's good) this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/other-app-access/+merge/228299
<kenvandine> mardy, sure
<kenvandine> mardy,  are you ready to try to get a landing for this ?
<kenvandine> mardy, i'm happy with it, would you like me to get a silo for it so it's built and ready to test when you start your day tomorrow?
<kenvandine> mardy, ok, silo 16, i'll try to have it all built and ready for you in the morning :)
<Saviq> kenvandine, mardy, how soon do you plan to release silo 16?
<kenvandine> Saviq, maybe tomorrow... i hope
<kenvandine> Saviq, should we wait?
<Saviq> kenvandine, no, I was rather asking whether I could join you (or maybe even overtake you in that case)
<kenvandine> what do you need to add?
<Saviq> kenvandine, well, I've a settings landing fixing a blocker that I'd want to land tonight
<Saviq> kenvandine, and some unity8 MPs to hitch a ride
<kenvandine> ok, you can just land those in a separate silo if you'd like and i can respin this tomorrow
<Saviq> kenvandine, ok cool, will let you know
<cwayne> mardy: could 'other app access' be used to grant access to scopes?
<kenvandine> but this way i could maybe get some testing of the silo in tonight
<kenvandine> Saviq, thx, just give me a shout
<K1773R> dobey: i got the root problem fixed, should i try to install ubuntu now?
<dobey> K1773R: is /cache/recovery accessible and a directory?
<mterry> kenvandine, when is your next u-s-s release?
<kenvandine> mterry, tomorrow most likely
<kenvandine> mterry, Saviq said he might try to land something for uss tonight, maybe you can sneak something in his?
<mterry> Saviq, is that the socket branch?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah
<kenvandine> mterry, i have a silo now for other app access, but i don't want to rush that one
<mterry> Saviq, OK, cool.  Just wanted to make sure someone was on that
<kenvandine> so you guys can pass me :)
<mterry> thanks
<mterry> kenvandine, thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> just let me know if you pass me up :)
<K1773R> dobey: yes
<K1773R> dobey: cleaned the directory, finally!
<Saviq> mterry, just I can't top-ack it, kenvandine can you? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/careful-sockets/+merge/230690
<kenvandine> Saviq, done
<pmcgowan> Saviq, was trying to repro https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1356045 but instructions to stop service not working for me
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356045 in Unity 8 "Manage dash UI is frozen" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pmcgowan> no such service
<Saviq> pmcgowan, as phablet
<Saviq> pmcgowan, not root
<pmcgowan> doh prolly thats it
<dobey> K1773R: ok, then yeah, you should be able to install now
<K1773R> dobey: NACK -> Cannot push /,,,,ubuntu-bc657aebe23987cbebfe1e84159df0f72fa48ff0702c507cfc4a20f7f4f78dea.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is file
<dobey> K1773R: then i guess the issue isn't fixed. i think you need someone who knows more about the android recovery fs than i do, to help you now
<lokinou_> Hello again, do I have to go through ssh or scp to transfer files to my ubuntu touch phone ?
<K1773R> dobey: i found something, USB disconnect, device number 69. it disconnects while pushing data
<dobey> lokinou_: it appears in nautilus when you plug it in on usb
<K1773R> dobey: il check on another machine if its related to my HW or something else
<lokinou_> i have nexus 5 which mean no external sd card. Also, I am right no in a windows computer, and I am trying to install ext partition readers... updating you dobey
<kenvandine> K1773R, i had some disconnect problems a while back, caused by a bad usb cable
<dobey> lokinou_: i don't knkow what you are talking about an sd card for
<kenvandine> K1773R, it mostly worked, but would cause bad things from time to time
<K1773R> kenvandine: that could be the case, when i flashed it, i used another cable
<kenvandine> it's annoying when something usually works :)
<dobey> lokinou_: it's just an MTP device afaik
<dobey> lokinou_: not a usb mass storage thing
<lokinou_> just making a parallel with Android. MB it does not apply here dobey, that you only have access to a mounted SD card storage (i.e a camera)
<dobey> i don't know what you need on windows to use MTP filesystems
<K1773R> kenvandine: also happens with the cable i used before :S
<lokinou_> there is a topic on xda-developpers here, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2390296 i'll update you dobey for further advances
<lokinou_> looks dry, especially because the link was talking about android... lets wait for alternative solutions dobey, what do you think about ssh or samba modules ?
<dobey> lokinou_: i think "don't use windows" :)
<dobey> lokinou_: if the solution there doesn't work, i don't know what to tell you. i don't use windows at all. i only use ubuntu
<lokinou_> no problem dobey I am just looking for solutions. In some months,a massive amount of people might come with the same questions, people like me that cannot get rid of word text processing and video games
<K1773R> dobey / kenvandine: it worked in bootloader, but not while android was running
<lokinou_> no easy solution, let's go put ubuntu into a virtualbox
<K1773R> how can i disable cellular data by default?
<K1773R> if its not reset after restart this wont be an issue
<K1773R> ty dobey / kenvadine (gone) for your time :)
<dobey> sure
<el3phanten> Hi might it work to install ubuntu touch on a sony xperia lt15i. I am aware of risks
<dobey> !devices | el3phanten
<ubot5> el3phanten: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-14
<Mirv> mardy: hmm. testing with qt 5.3.1 might be worthwhile https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<lotuspsychje> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<nhaines> Today I'm fighting with EPUB formatting.  Hope your morning's turning out better.  :)
<dholbach> I have no idea about that... the only case in which I had to do with it, it was when I told sphinx to generate epub as well - I always just hoped that it would turn out all right :)
<nol> (08:40:37) nol: (08:43:48) nol left the room (quit: Excess Flood).
<nol> (08:40:37) nol: (08:43:48) The account has disconnected and you are no longer in this chat. You will automatically rejoin the chat when the account reconnects.
<nol> (08:40:37) nol: (08:44:58) The topic for #defocus is: Welcome to #defocus, a social channel for sensible conversations. Be nice, don't feed the trolls, and report concerns, ideas, suggestions, to #defocus-ops. | Channel Guidelines: http://bit.ly/sg9Snw | RIP ROBIN WILLIAMS
<nol> (08:40:37) nol: (08:44:58) Topic for #defocus set by gamma!~gamma@unaffiliated/gamma at 13:54:11 on 08/12/14
<nol> (08:40:37) nol: (08:45:01) SporkWitch: WillyOnWheelsII: also breaking the copypasta rules
<dholbach> ralsina, I'm a core-dev, but I'm not an archive admin, so I can't actually approve the package going into the archive
<dholbach> ralsina, but if you could help me get https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-push-qml/utopic-proposed+packaging-fixes merged I think that should help
<dholbach> kalikiana, ^ you've been involved with the package too, so maybe you can help me there?
<dholbach> lp:ubuntu-push-qml doesn't have the latest changes which went into the upload, but lp:~ps-jenkins/ubuntu-push-qml/utopic-proposed was what was uploaded, so I used that as a basis
<dholbach> kalikiana, shall I propose this as an MP against lp:ubuntu-push-qml?
<dholbach> another thing we might want to take a look at is:
<dholbach> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-push-notifications-plugin: package-has-long-file-name 85 (94) > 80
<dholbach> N:    The package has a very long filename. This may complicate shipping the
<dholbach> N:    package on some media that put restrictions on the length of the
<dholbach> N:    filenames (such as CDs).
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-push-qml/utopic-proposed+packaging-fixes/+merge/230748 - hope that's all right
<didrocks> dholbach: it's normal that the changes are not in trunk before the package is released
<didrocks> that's why there is this -proposed branch pushed
<dholbach> ah ok
<didrocks> once you have your fixes in (if today), I'm happy to review/NEW it
<dholbach> let me re-propose, using the -proposed branch as a prerequisite
<dholbach> sure sure
<lokinou> Hello there, I have been looking for any instant messaging program in ubuntu touch...and ended up dry do you know any ?
<dholbach> kalikiana, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-push-qml/utopic-proposed+packaging-fixes/+merge/230749 - thanks a lot in advance
<nhaines> lokinou: I don't think there are any.
<lokinou> looks like app dev don't have anyone to talk to:)
<lokinou> thanks anyway nhaines
<nik90> dholbach: Good morning
<dholbach> hey nik90
<nik90> dholbach: hey I add some working unit tests for the clock reboot. However I noticed that in the jenkins continous integration it doesn't seem to run it
<nik90> dholbach: make test works for me locally
<dholbach> nik90, it looks like what I did with the 'autopkgtest' bits is not used
<dholbach> nik90, I don't exactly know how balloons and company wired the tests up
<dholbach> maybe fginther and elopio can help?
<nik90> dholbach: ah
<dholbach> I don't know how that part of the story works exactly
<nik90> yeah I will check it out with them
<nik90> but does the debian package run the unit tests as part of the build similar to the ap tests?
<dholbach> nik90, no
<mzanetti> seb128: hey
<seb128> mzanetti, hey
<mzanetti> seb128: I've been looking into the systemsettings issue
<mzanetti> seb128: indeed this is quite weird.
<seb128> isn't it!
<mzanetti> seb128: my guess is that the button's visibility changes quite often when entering the page which at some point confuses the ListView's contenX/topMargin (NOT anchors.topMargin)
<mzanetti> the listview's position is correct, just the content's won't scroll up any more
<seb128> right
<mzanetti> seb128: I haven't been able to find a reason though why you need to change the anchors
<mzanetti> if you just alsways anchor to the button.bottom everything is fine
<seb128> well, if there is only one update, the button is not visible
<seb128> then you would have the list starting after a gap and not on the top of the page, no?
<mzanetti> seb128: I see. its a bit hard to reproduce different amounts of updates :)
<mzanetti> had to deal with the 3 available I had yesterday
<mzanetti> seb128: then I'd suggest to use a column actually
<mzanetti> Column {Button{} ListView {}}
<mzanetti> if the button is invisible it will automatically removed from the column's layout
<mzanetti> which makes the ListView move up
<seb128> right, I was pondering refactoring that page to use a Column, I might just do it
<seb128> still what we currently have should work :/
<mzanetti> indeed, I couldn't find out what exactly is the issue
<seb128> thanks for looking!
<mzanetti> seb128: if you're refactoring, you might directly take the other issue into account, the ActivityIndicator is hidden behind the header
<mzanetti> no worries. sorry I don't have a better answer
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> the header thing is weird
<seb128> shouldn't attaching to parent.top make it start under the header?
<mzanetti> seb128: In that case I really blame the SDK's header
<mzanetti> seb128: the problem is that the header seems not to be where you expect it
<mzanetti> its somehow painted on top of the whole app
<mzanetti> and there seems to be aplaceholder item to move content up/down behind it
<mzanetti> I've seen that one break if not playing nicely inside the page
<seb128> k
<seb128> do you have any suggestion to workaround that?
<mzanetti> still. I guess blaming the header is not enogh. we need to get it working somehow
<seb128> or same, let's just use a column and that should solve the issues?
<mzanetti> usually having a ListView { anchors.fill: parent } works fine
<mzanetti> but for example adding topMargin didn't work for me
<mzanetti> in one case I have a workaround where I put an Item {} of height 0 and width: parent.width attached to the page's top
<mzanetti> and then the listview below it which makes it work
<mzanetti> pretty much like you do with the button, but not changing the anchors at runtime
<mzanetti> seb128: maybe we should have a chat with t1mp about it
<seb128> mzanetti, yeah, seems like there are some toolkit issues there
<mzanetti> yes. I would agree
<seb128> I tried to come with a smaller testcase but that didn't really work out as I wanted
<seb128> need to have another look
<mzanetti> t1mp: hey, could it be that the Page (or its header) sets "topMargin: header.size" if it detects a ListView in it?
<mzanetti> not talking about anchors.topMargin, but just topMargin
<danilos> Elleo, hi, I've put up ubuntu-keyboard Serbian layout branch up for review on https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/ubuntu-keyboard/serbian-layout/+merge/229876; is there something else I need to do to get that to be considered for review?
<Elleo> danilos: that's great! we have a little checklist for submissions, which is the first one here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/system-apps (the test plan refered to is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/ubuntu-keyboard)
<Elleo> danilos: if you could fill that out it'd fit and add it as a comment it'd fit into our process smoother, and so be a bit quicker to get approved
<Elleo> danilos: I'll see about reviewing it today :)
<danilos> Elleo, excellent, thanks for the pointers, I'll check-them out later today
<Elleo> danilos: oh, and could you remove the changelong change from the commit
<Elleo> danilos: that gets added automatically
<Elleo> danilos: (based on the commit message specified in launchpad)
<danilos> Elleo, sure, I'll drop the changelog entry
<Elleo> thanks :)
<t1mp> mzanetti: yes, a Flickable or ListView inside a Page gets its topMargin updated
<danilos> Elleo, done
<t1mp> mzanetti: it does that to avoid contents being invisible because of the header overlay.
<Elleo> danilos: great, thanks; I'll see about reviewing that shortly :)
<danilos> Elleo, btw, should I read the checklist as s/trusty-proposed/utopic-proposed/?
<t1mp> mzanetti: if you don't want it, there are ways around it, for example set the flickable property of the Page to null
<danilos> Elleo, fwiw, utopic proposed had a black screen for me today so I am back to just utopic
<mzanetti> t1mp: well, its not that I don't want it... but it breaks in some circumstances
<Chipaca> dednick: ping about symbolic icons
<danilos> black screen for every app, lock screen and dash showed correctly
<Elleo> danilos: yeah, utopic-proposed
<dednick> Chipaca: hi
<mzanetti> t1mp: for example the system-setting's update page
<Elleo> danilos: okay, well if you run through on utopic that should be fine
<danilos> Elleo, ack
<mzanetti> seb128: [11:34] <t1mp> mzanetti: yes, a Flickable or ListView inside a Page gets its topMargin updated
<danilos> Elleo, I'll do that after I am done with work :)
<mzanetti> seb128: [11:36] <t1mp> mzanetti: if you don't want it, there are ways around it, for example set the flickable property of the Page to null
<Chipaca> dednick: so, indicator-messages has this thing where it tries to find a symbolic icon and uses that instead of the app's one for the secondary icon
<Chipaca> dednick: where "tries to find" means "appends -symbolic, tries to open that"
<Chipaca> dednick: is that your code?
<mzanetti> seb128: I'm quite sure that's our issue there
<mzanetti> seb128: I guess what happens is that the Page detects the listview being top-anchored but then fails to detect that changes during runtime and keeps on setting topMargin on the ListView
<mzanetti> t1mp: ^
<t1mp> mzanetti: a flickable is auto-detected and assigned to Page.flickable, of which the margins are updated by the header
<dednick> Chipaca: considering i don't know what you're talking about probably not. I didn't write indicator-messaging. That's indicator team.
<t1mp> mzanetti: if you set Page.flickable to null, you'll have a fixed header and all contents below it
<Chipaca> dednick: ah. i always get that wrong :) sorry then
<mzanetti> seb128: ^^ exactly what we want in that case
<t1mp> mzanetti: then the header won't auto-hide when scrolling
<mzanetti> hmm... ok... that's a bit odd though
<mzanetti> but I guess better than the current breakage
<t1mp> mzanetti, seb128 http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Page/#flickable-prop
<Chipaca> thostr_: i guess indicator team is you?
<mzanetti> t1mp: ok, thanks. that help us.
<dednick> Chipaca: no prob :)
<seb128> t1mp, mzanetti: thanks
<Elleo> danilos: sure, no rush :)
<Chipaca> dpm: ping
<dpm> hi Chipaca
<Chipaca> dpm: hiya. I was looking at bug#1297250 and didn't know what to do with it :)
<Chipaca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-push/+bug/1297250
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297250 in Ubuntu Translations "Push notifications need internationalization" [High,Triaged]
<dpm> Chipaca, I'd change the ubuntu-push bug task to the project where the strings have been moved
<Chipaca> dpm: there you go
<dpm> perfect, thanks Chipaca
<ogra_> oSoMoN, are there plans to add a home button to the browser menu ? it now opens the last page, to get to the home page i always have to empty the url field and hit enter ... would be nice to have a shortcut for that
<oSoMoN> ogra_, not that I know of, but you can ask gventuri, or file a bug against ubuntu-ux
<ogra_> will do
<jgdx> cross uss building on amd64 for armhf working for anyone else? I'm getting errors :| http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8044422/
<ogra_> bzoltan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8044922/
<ogra_> add this dbus call to the SDK and you are able to mmanage ssh as a normal user
<pmcgowan> zbenjamin_, ^^
<dholbach> ogra_, rsalveti: can anyone of you maybe take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1355840 and see if it makes sense and we're missing something?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355840 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Missing Info on Reinstalling Android Page" [Undecided,New]
<zbenjamin_> ogra_: awesome thx :)
<dholbach> ralsina, I don't think the branch has landed yet
<dholbach> ralsina, can somebody take care of landing it - I'm happy to upload the package manually, so somebody can review it in the NEW queue
<dholbach> I don't know what the "proper" process for autolanding new packages is
<ralsina> dholbach: I just built the package with the changes you proposed
<ralsina> dholbach: I marked it as tested a few minutes ago, so now it needs someone from ci to press publish and then it will be in the NEW queue IIUC
<ralsina> dholbach: in fact, someone just clicked it :-)
<dholbach> ralsina, brilliant
<ralsina> dholbach: thanks for looking at it, BTW, packaging is a dark art for me
<dholbach> ralsina, no worries
<dholbach> ralsina, the biggest obstacle I saw was making d/copyright list all the copyright holders and different used licenses
<dholbach> didrocks, an updated ubuntu-push-qml is now in the NEW queue
<mpt> Hmm, why is the Network indicator showing up as “Empty!”
<didrocks> dholbach: looking
<dholbach> thanks didrocks
<dholbach> ralsina, ^ you're in good hands now :)
<ralsina> cool :-)
<saidinesh5> Elleo: ping
<Elleo> saidinesh5: pong?
<saidinesh5> can you point me to some hacking on ubuntu touch keyboard document?
<saidinesh5> i have compiled and installed ubuntu-keyboard on desktop
<saidinesh5> but it fails to show the onscreen keyboard
<Elleo> saidinesh5: there isn't really any such document at the moment; post RTM I'd like to try and write up some stuff like that though
<saidinesh5> in the maliit debug messages of the app i do see
<didrocks> rsalveti: dholbach: shouldn't that be considered as a libray, and be LGPL rather?
<saidinesh5> RTM?
<didrocks> otherwise, you can't have non GPL software using it
<Elleo> saidinesh5: as far as I'm aware it doesn't really work on the desktop at the moment, it has some MIR specific stuff in the plugin currently
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<didrocks> argh, ralsina ^
<didrocks> sorry rsalveti :)
<ralsina> phew
<dholbach> didrocks, I'll leave this to others to decide - I was just pulled in to try to move this along and did some small fixes
<saidinesh5> damn should have asked you before i spent so much time wondering why it wasnt showing up
<didrocks> ralsina: also, canonical policy is to have the copyright headers set in source files (even if that's not a legal obligation)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, that's another thing I'd like to get fixed when we don't have such pressing deadlines, but that'll require some work in the maliit-framework as well, that it'd be good to do upstream
<pmcgowan> saidinesh5, probably could use it in a unity8 session on desktop, depending on what you are after
<ralsina> didrocks: I can add it in a quick branch, is that ok?
<saidinesh5> Elleo: so basically if i want to start with a new QML/C++ based maliit plugin, is the best way to fork maliit-plugins and add my code ? or is there some nice boilerplate i can make use of?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: the maliit-plugins example is probably the best mixed QML and C++ example, it's a bit complex though, for a pure QML plugin you might want to take a look at the nemomobile keyboard
<didrocks> ralsina: yeah, let me finish the review to ensure there is nothing else first
<ralsina> didrocks: ack
<saidinesh5> Elleo: Ah.. i think i missed it.. last i remember maliit-plugins was pure qwidget based stuff
<saidinesh5> so was looking for alternative
<saidinesh5> maybe i should loook into it again
<saidinesh5> so Elleo even the maliit-frameworks package in kubuntu depends on mer?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I think the latest example is a mix of C++ and QML, iirc it's what the ubuntu-keyboard plugin was based on
<didrocks> ralsina: yeah, +1 for the rest, so just fix the copyright header + switch to LGPL
<ralsina> didrocks: ack
<Elleo> saidinesh5: no, the maliit-framework stuff doesn't
<saidinesh5> pmcgowan: hmm.... installing another distro vs. starting off maliit-plugins
<Elleo> saidinesh5: it's specifically the ubuntu-keyboard plugin that does mir stuff
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<Anp> Hi guys. I've downloaded 14.04 ISO to my USB stick. I want to install the OS to this stick and run from there. Is it possible?
<didrocks> dholbach: ralsina: I'm rejecting that one then, just rebuild with the additional branch. If it's build before the next couple of hours, I might be able to NEW it before my holidays :)
 * saidinesh5 checks
<ralsina> didrocks: it should be :-)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: what are you trying to acheive though? e.g. for just a new language layout an ubuntu-keyboard plugin would be the best option (rather than an entirely new maliit plugin)
<saidinesh5> Elleo: i was writing a swype clone
<Elleo> saidinesh5: ah, okay
<dholbach> ralsina, will the fixes all land in lp:ubuntu-push-qml then?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: beware lawyers :P
<saidinesh5> hehe i know
<ralsina> dholbach: yeah
<dholbach> cool
<ralsina> dholbach: this is ci-train, so they will land *after* the package is built, but yeah
<Elleo> saidinesh5: someone wrote one for jolla (also maliit based), but has been afraid to release it due to potential patent issues
<dholbach> ok
<saidinesh5> Elleo: yup talked to that guy already
<saidinesh5> thats why moving my work to ubuntu touch
<didrocks> dholbach: rsalveti: if you need a +1 on the MP as well, do not hesitate to ping me
<saidinesh5> that and testing it on Nexus 7 seems easier than sailfish on N950 :P
<Elleo> saidinesh5: ah, cool :)
<saidinesh5> Elleo: also do you have a list of environment variables i should be setting?
<saidinesh5> also is the github repo for maliit up to date?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, there haven't been any maliit commits in about a year; upstream is pretty dead currently
<saidinesh5> i mean no one pushed anything to it for a year
<saidinesh5> yup
<saidinesh5> last i tried that it was verrrrry buggy on my arch laptop
<saidinesh5> so where do i clone frameworks from?
<saidinesh5> frameworks and plugins...
<Elleo> saidinesh5: https://github.com/maliit/framework <-- you might need to apply a patch from our deb patches to get it building with gcc 4.9 and qt 5.3 though
<saidinesh5> Ah yes, for Qt 5.3 there was a problem with int -> enums
<saidinesh5> can you point me to the patches anyway?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: the readme there should also list environment variables
<Elleo> saidinesh5: you could just grab from here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/maliit-framework/utopic for the version with our patches applied
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<Elleo> saidinesh5: iirc it's currently a few commits behind the github version, but I'll see about updating that
<saidinesh5> Elleo:  btw. what is preferred for development? installing everything to a local directory or global install to /usr ?
<saidinesh5> i remember trying the former but couldnt get it to run.. but then i didnt compile it with qt5-inputcontext either
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I tend to do global installs myself, but it should be possible to run locally if you set the correct paths in the maliit config iirc (so it can find your plugins)
<saidinesh5> Ahh... hmm... setting up QtCreator for all that after the hard disk crash.. not much fun......
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: hey Ken, I was told you can help in setting up AP tests that use content hub. more specificially, i want to test the same stuff we were looking at yesterday, having the hub request to gallery some videos or pictures
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: it works like a charm btw
<kenvandine> great!
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, i added an AP test for sharing in gallery-app
<kenvandine> you can look at that as a reference
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, but it only tests that the peer picker is shown
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: where did you add it ?
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i want to use the other way around though, have the transfer initiated by the hub. i think it's quite a different case
<jgdx> charles_, ping
<charles> jgdx, PONG
<charles> WHOOPS I SHOULD TURN OFF MY CAPS loCK
<charles> jgdx, pong :-)
<jgdx> charles, HEY
<jgdx> charles, you're working on the orientation lock in the indicator?
<charles> lol
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, did i lose you?
<charles> jgdx, I haven't started on it yet, but I will be working on it, probably next week
<ralsina> didrocks: packaes are built in the silo, if you want to see the fixes you suggested
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: don't know, you just fell silent. tryint to disconnect & reconnect
<charles> jgdx, looking at my TODO I don't think I'll get to it on Friday, so it'll have to be next week
<jgdx> charles, right, I just wanted to let you know there's a setting you can use for it: https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/orientation-lock/+merge/230499#review-diff
<charles> jgdx, yes I saw that MP yesterday!
<jgdx> charles, goodie
<charles> jgdx, I should have pinged you to coordinate; thanks for taking the initiative :)
<charles> jgdx, dyk when that might land?
<jgdx> charles, mpt told me to ping you, so no problem ;)
<jgdx> charles, no idea. kenvandine ^^ ?
<didrocks> ralsina: the diff is a little bit weird
<kenvandine> mardy, your MR lists steps for testing, are those test utils in a package somewhere?
<jgdx> kenvandine, schema landing, you know?
<didrocks> you added other branches, without mentionning in debian/changelog
<ralsina> didrocks: oops :-/
<kenvandine> mardy, you listed a branch, which is merged
<didrocks> and renamed the binary package
<ralsina> didrocks: that was a request of dholbach earlier
<didrocks> ralsina: not that a biggie as it will be the first version to distro, so we don't really care
<ralsina> didrocks: right
<kenvandine> jgdx, what about it?
<dholbach> ralsina, need me right now? I'm in a call
<ralsina> dholbach: no, sorry
<kenvandine> oh
<dholbach> ok ok
<kenvandine> that landed
<didrocks> ralsina: otherwise, +1
<kenvandine> charles, ^^
<kenvandine> charles, landed yesterday
<didrocks> ralsina: tell me once it's in the NEW queue, I'll just push the button ;)
<charles> kenvandine, jgdx, woot!
<ralsina> didrocks: awesome, thx!
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> ralsina: I'm still around for ~35 minutes FYI, so if you can get it published beforehand to avoid another round of review, that would be awesome :)
<ralsina> indeed
<mardy> kenvandine: hi! I lost the link for th steps, can you paste it please?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/other-app-access/+merge/228299
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine>  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/trust-stored-stub
<kenvandine> mardy, for example, that doesn't appear to be in any of the packages... but the branch you referenced as having the util has been merged
<mardy> kenvandine: it may be that it's not being installed, you might still need to get it from bzr
<kenvandine> bummer... makes it harder to get on the device :)
<saidinesh5> Elleo: does the maliit-framework you ve linked me to work with any maliit plugins or does it need just the ubuntu-keyboard plugin?
<mardy> kenvandine: better ask tvoss
<ralsina> didrocks: package is in the NEW queue
<Elleo> saidinesh5: it should work with any I'd have thought, I haven't done any testing with other plugins though
<saidinesh5> hmm weird...
<didrocks> ralsina: and NEWed!
<saidinesh5> the maliit server is running
<saidinesh5> but i dont see a keyboard
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I'll just have a quick look through those patches
<ralsina> didrocks: yay
<saidinesh5> aye
<didrocks> ;)
<saidinesh5> getting you some console log
<saidinesh5> http://paste.kde.org/phtjkgv5i
<Elleo> saidinesh5: ah, it looks like there's a patch that changes the input method environment name it looks for from maliit to MaliitPhablet
 * saidinesh5 facepalms
<Elleo> not sure why that was done, but it'll mean when you're setting your environment variables it'll need to be that instead :/
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I reviewed and requested a few fixes for https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/camera-app-desktop-translation/+merge/223229
<saidinesh5> Elleo: but does it matter? could you check the paste?
<saidinesh5> i mean it was detecting the maliit plugin
<kenvandine> mardy, nm... they are in the package, just in /usr/bin instead of libdir
<dobey> Tassadar: hi. do you know what exactly was affected in the n5 builds from the issue you mentioned yesterday? 188 doesn't seem noticeably different from 187 for me, so just looking for something specific to verify
<Tassadar> no
<Elleo> saidinesh5: iirc the way the QT IM stuff works is that it'll ask each plugin in turn if they accept whatever string you passed to it
<Tassadar> might be nothing
<Elleo> saidinesh5: and then wait for them to give it back an inputcontext if they match
<Elleo> saidinesh5: so maliit will still load, but it'll ignore requests to do anything if the string doesn't match
<saidinesh5> ermm.. i m not sure how that applies here
<saidinesh5> i mean...
<saidinesh5> it should at least show the virtual keyboard right?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: "${DESKTOP_FILE}.in.in.h is generated in the build dir, not in the source dir, so when building out-of-source xgettext will likely fail to locate it." i think that currently the .in.in.h is generated in the .po dir by the rules in po/CMakeLists.txt
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: not sure how to make that work for out of tree builds
<Elleo> saidinesh5: it won't show unless requested to, and it gets requested by focus changes on the inputcontext (which it won't create without the right string)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: just did a quick test and the ubuntu-keyboard plugin actually works on the desktop with that string
<Elleo> saidinesh5: looks like we're passing geometry stuff the standard way in addition to the Mir way, so everything functions okay
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I just started maliit-server and then ran 'QT_IM_MODULE=MaliitPhablet qmlscene'
 * saidinesh5 checks
<Elleo> after a tap on an input field it then pops up
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, it is generated under ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/po/camera-app.desktop.in.in.h"
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, try doing an out-of-source build locally
<Elleo> gettings some odd duplicated input from it, but other than that it's working
<saidinesh5> Elleo: but that needs only ubuntu keyboard right?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, that said, apparently xgettext finds it anyway, for some reason that escapes me
<Elleo> saidinesh5: well, ubuntu keyboard and maliit-server (which hosts the ubuntu-keyboard plugin)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: also for extra debugging info you can run "MALIIT_DEBUG=true maliit-server"
<saidinesh5> yep
<saidinesh5> hold
<saidinesh5> hmm.... no luck with normal maliit plugins
<Elleo> saidinesh5: does it run with the ubuntu-keyboard one re-enabled?
<saidinesh5> i ll have to recompile ubuntu keyboard for that now :P
<Elleo> saidinesh5: there are packages for it in the archive
<Elleo> ubuntu-keyboard ubuntu-keyboard-data ubuntu-keyboard-english should be all you need
<saidinesh5> but that would install maliit framework fromt he repos too.... and it would conflict with the ones i just compiled doesnt it?
<Elleo> possibly, not sure if there's enough API change between versions to cause issues with your plugins or not
<Elleo> saidinesh5: although if you just compiled framework from that repo I sent you it'll be identical to what's in the utopic archives
<kenvandine> mardy, ok, i added some access
<saidinesh5> Ah
<Elleo> and the plugins won't be touched
<kenvandine> and it all seems to work fine :)
<kenvandine> mardy, but it doesn't display the icon
<saidinesh5> let me see then
<kenvandine> it displays the app name properly
<kenvandine> just no icon
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, a while back you mentioned that you’d look into how much effort it would be to move the gallery-app over to using only the QML API for content-hub interaction, no C++
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, what was the outcome of this investigation?
<mardy> kenvandine: mmm... I tried on the desktop, and it was working
<dholbach> ralsina, seems like the changes weren't automatically landed in the branch yet
<dholbach> or am I missing something?
<mardy> kenvandine: is the display name correct? That is, does it appear that it found the .desktop file?
<ralsina> didrocks: they will be in trunk in a few seconds :-)
<ralsina> oops, dholbach ^
<jdstrand> pete-woods: hey, there anything for me to do wrt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/InfographicConfinement at this point? istr last we talked that the feature was prioritized lower than some other stuff, but that was a while ago
<dholbach> ralsina, awesome
<pete-woods> jdstrand: I think when we actually get infographics landed it'd be worth looking at
<pete-woods> I'm just not sure if that's really going to happen any more
<saidinesh5> nope
<saidinesh5> cant see a thing
<pete-woods> jdstrand: back with regards to what we were talking about yesterday
<jdstrand> pete-woods: 'any more' meaning for rtm?
<saidinesh5> Elleo: http://paste.kde.org/ptuftenjz
<kenvandine> mardy, yes it is
<pete-woods> jsalisbury: yes
<pete-woods> jdstrand: yes
<kenvandine> exactly as it's displayed in the shell
<kenvandine> just no icon
<pete-woods> (sorry, random wrong person)
<jdstrand> ok, I'll retartget my work item. please ping me if the status changes
<kenvandine> mardy, did you test with click installed packages?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: it turns out that now we're supposed to use QSettings, rather than u1db for the scope settings
<ralsina> dholbach: all merged in trunk now
<kenvandine> or did you copy desktop files :)
<pete-woods> jdstrand: so I've implemented that now, but that means the settings path is slightly different
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, awesome... i just started the browser and it restored my session :)
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, that makes me very happy
<dholbach> ralsina, and we're done - wooho
<dholbach> o
<Elleo> saidinesh5: those all look like normal things happening, what are you seeing from the maliit-server debug?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: i.e. it's an ini file instead of a sql db
<jdstrand> pete-woods: ok. can you file a bug, I am about to step into a meeting
<pete-woods> jdstrand: sure
<jdstrand> thanks. I'll upload it after
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, yeah, I think that’s a feature that makes a big difference in terms of UX
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, huge!
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, the browser has come so far in just the past couple weeks... great work!
<mardy> kenvandine: I don't remember, I think I tested it on the desktop, by moving some .desktop file into ~/.local/share
<oSoMoN> thanks :)
<kenvandine> mardy, so landing this, it's not going to display anything now right?
<kenvandine> until apps start using it?
<mardy> kenvandine: correct
<saidinesh5> Elleo: hold it seems to be workinig
<kenvandine> mardy, so maybe themed icons ?
<saidinesh5> except i cant seem to enter any input
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: probably one day or so
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you think it should be done ?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: that's funny, because I get input twice on the desktop :P
<saidinesh5> heh i know
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’d say yes, but check with Bill first
<saidinesh5> looking at the maliit debug messages
<saidinesh5> http://paste.kde.org/pnhltpsq2
<kenvandine> mardy, of interest... i didn't need to tweak the db
<kenvandine> they got the proper app_id
<Elleo> saidinesh5: all those warnings are because its trying to use some icons that don't exist in the icon theme you're using
<saidinesh5> yup
<Elleo> saidinesh5: shouldn't prevent things working though, will just mean some blank keys
<saidinesh5> any clue where i get them?
<saidinesh5> hmm....
<Elleo> oh and it failed to initialise the english plugin
<Elleo> that'd be more of an issue
<saidinesh5> could be...
<kenvandine> mardy, ah... i copied a .desktop file in for messaging-app
<saidinesh5> but why would it fail at such a thing?
<kenvandine> and had to update the db manually
<kenvandine> then got the icon
<kenvandine> so it's not getting icons for click installed apps
<mardy> kenvandine: but you got it only for messaging-app, right?
<kenvandine> mardy, we can just treat that as a bug
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I suspect the icons might be in ubuntu-mobile-icons
<kenvandine> mardy, yeah
<pete-woods> jdstrand: here's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1356930
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356930 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Settings path for scopes" [Undecided,New]
<Elleo> saidinesh5: do you have ubuntu-keyboard-english installed?
<kenvandine> mardy, so i think this is good to land and you can fix the icon issue separately
<mardy> kenvandine: ok, I'm not sure how to fix this. It would be nice if the theme was smart enough to load icons for click packages too
<kenvandine> mardy, do you know when we can expect apps to start using it?
<saidinesh5> Elleo: yup
<kenvandine> mardy, the about panel displays icons
<mardy> kenvandine: no, we should ask tvoss
<Elleo> saidinesh5: not sure why it wouldn't be loading then :/
<mardy> kenvandine: right, I'll copy from there then
<saidinesh5> hmm..... weird stuff
<kenvandine> mardy, should we land this?
<saidinesh5> maliit has always been a huge pita
<kenvandine> i'd like to... get it off the plate :)
<saidinesh5> 0 documentation, well negative documentation tbh
<kenvandine> just a little weird with no apps showing up :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^
<saidinesh5> i guess i will fix the framework manually
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, even the website no longer exists now
<saidinesh5> yup
<mardy> kenvandine: better land it, than have it bitrot :-)
<kenvandine> mardy, exactly :)
<mardy> kenvandine: if something goes terribly wrong, we can just disable it later
<kenvandine> bitrot is hard... just hope it starts getting used soon
<Elleo> saidinesh5: when I have a little more time I want to try and revitalise maliit upstream a bit (hopefully alongside the jolla folks if they're interested), I'll keep you in the loop on that if you like
<saidinesh5> Elleo: sure, i would very much like that
<saidinesh5> i even had a basic Maliit plugin up and running until i lost that in the hard drive crash
<saidinesh5> but it was buggy
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, mardy what has to happen for apps to sttart showing up?
<Stskeeps> Elleo: should be possibl
<Stskeeps> e
<Elleo> Stskeeps: cool :)
<Elleo> Stskeeps: was planning on bring it up at one of the jolla open source community meeting things
<Elleo> Stskeeps: but I've been a bit swamped recently so haven't done much
<Stskeeps> nod, .. are there any other known users than UT and jolla? maybe kde?
<mardy> pmcgowan: the camera and mic trusted helpers should be written (maybe they are, I know tvoss was working on that)
<Elleo> Stskeeps: not sure, I'd guess KDE's plasma project is using it, but I don't know for sure
<pmcgowan> mardy, kenvandine we should land this Id say
<kenvandine> yup
<saidinesh5> plasma active.. yes
<saidinesh5> but even that seems very unmaintained...
<saidinesh5> and webos keyboard too afaik
<saidinesh5> openwebos i mean
<Elleo> oh cool, didn't know they were using it
<saidinesh5> https://github.com/webOS-ports/webos-keyboard
<Elleo> heh, based on UT keyboard
<saidinesh5> yup
<saidinesh5> thats how i found out about UT keyboard :P
<Elleo> I'll have to suggest they merge in all the recent fixes; the keyboard from 6 months ago was even more of a nightmare than it is now :P
<saidinesh5> sigh...
<saidinesh5> Elleo: the maliit plugins in that repo, when i compiled them on Arch (well Qt 5.3.1) was a nightmare
<saidinesh5> full of gui artifacts
<saidinesh5> no clue where to even start fixing
<Elleo> odd
<saidinesh5> but again i had ATI fossy drivers afaik
<saidinesh5> back then
 * saidinesh5 is compiling maliit framework from git again now
<saidinesh5> Ah well...
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, mardy: i filed a bug for the icon issue
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, should i tag that rtm14?
<kenvandine> bug 1356938
<ubot5> bug 1356938 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Other app access missing icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356938
<mardy> kenvandine: thanks
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, why are we missing icons? missed that
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, it seems to only display the icons for apps that are using themed icons
<kenvandine> so it doesn't display them for click packages, etc
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, just a bug... functionally it all works :)
<pmcgowan> oh, yeah need to fix that
<pmcgowan> ok
<kenvandine> i pointed mardy to the storage stuff which lists them
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, so rtm14?
<pmcgowan> yes
<kenvandine> ok, done
<anpok> hmm build 188 .. the unlock sim entry is gone
<saidinesh5> wtf.. why is maliit framework from github trying to load default ubuntu keyboard plugin
<nerochiaro> bfiller: hi, any news on what to do with the pinch-to-unzoom issue we discussed yesterday ? didn't see any email, not sure if I missed anything
<ogra_> mterry, is there no option to skip passwd/PIN creation in the wizard ?
<ogra_> i thought that was a requirement
<rsalveti> at least I couldn't skip, unless you select swipe, but guess that's probably just because it's not yet implemented
<bfiller> nerochiaro: just tested it, see a couple of issues
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> no, then it is correct
<ogra_> swipe means "set no password"
<bfiller> nerochiaro: double tap no longer unzooms as it used to
<ogra_> it is exactly the same we had before
<bfiller> nerochiaro: also unzomming with pinch gesture always snaps it back to full unzommed state, no way to partially unzoom
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-restrict-pick-content-type/+merge/230776, and in my last comment I pointed out a way to test the feature using just the browser
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i think the first one should be simple to fix, not sure about the second problem
<rsalveti> ogra_: oh, I thought it was a different thing :-)
<bfiller> nerochiaro: actually seems like both the zoom and unzoom both try to snap to full zoom/unzoom state
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: "Although I don’t fully understand this code and the code to handle media collections looks horrendously complex in the first place, the change seems to make sense (from just a quick glance at the code)." << welcome to the overengineerd world of the gallery
<rsalveti> swipe is clearly not the right word to be used in there
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: that's why it took me forever to write this change
<rsalveti> :-)
<bfiller> nerochiaro: i.e. you can't partially zoom/unzoom using a gesture
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I can feel your pain
<rsalveti> it's better to say 'no passwd' or skip
<bfiller> nerochiaro: I think you used to be able to before your patch, but will try it
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i think the pinch used to work progressively for zoom, as long as you held the gesture. as soon as you released it snapped back to either fully zoomed or unzoomed
<nerochiaro> bfiller: but it was some time ago, so i don't remember. i am trying it now
<bfiller> nerochiaro: ok, we should fix that
<ogra_> nerochiaro, just take the camera-app, remove the camera part and name that gallery-app ... done
<nerochiaro> ogra_: this is what i'm discussing with bfiller on a smaller scale. drop the current image browsing code and replace it with something simpler like what camera has now
 * ogra_ likes the gallery function of the camera more :)
<nerochiaro> ogra_: Kaleo also seems to think the current code is a mess
<nerochiaro> and i agree
<zyga> mhall119: hey, do you know if this search is expected to work: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/search/?query=ListItem ?
<mterry> ogra_, right, swipe is no password.  And the design is definitely not final, I have yet to implement Designs visuals (just got them today in fact)
<mgreg> is there an ubuntu-touch mailing list, or ideally one for phablet?
<pmcgowan> mgreg, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<mhall119> zyga: it "works" in that there is no component name that matches that
<zyga> mhall119: well, what about ListItem*s*
<mhall119> it only matches on the component's own name right now, not the full name
<zyga> mhall119: I was expecting to find useful help like: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.ListItems.Standard/
<mhall119> zyga: lp:ubuntu-api-website if you want to file a feature request bug to expand the search
<mgreg> pmcgowan, cheers, i wasn't sure if that was specific to the phone or not
<zyga> mhall119: It's not a feature request bug, it's a plain bug as the UI doesn't say what you can look for
<pmcgowan> mgreg, there is another for app-devel but that list covers a lot
<zyga> mhall119: but I'll file a bug anyway because it's just annoying, that search is useless
<mgreg> pmcgowan, i'm more interested in lower level stuff
<zyga> mhall119: thanks, I've reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-api-website/+bug/1356951
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356951 in Ubuntu API Website "Search is useless for human beings" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> zyga: nice :-P
<zyga> mhall119: I don't mean to be mean but it's just not working and we should be honest about it
<zyga> mhall119: I want it to work just like everyone else and I really appreciate that the website is there
<boiko> is wifi broken on image 188 on mako? it shows as connected to the network here, but no IP got assigned
<popey> boiko: no
<boiko> popey: hmm, something weird here then, I'll try to discover what is going on
<bzoltan> ogra_:  nice, thanks
<popey> mpt: should ubuntu system settings not prompt for my pin number when i choose to "Reset phone" and "erase everything"?
<popey> mpt: I could do some damage to someone elses phone with this option - and some lol's too.
<ogra_> bzoltan, only works with 189++
<bzoltan> ogra_:  Cool, I will land the SDK counterpart tomorrow
<cwayne> ogra_: is 189 out yet
<ogra_> cwayne, well, in -proposed
<bzoltan> cwayne: I am flashing it
<cwayne> cool beans thanks
<daker> yo jdstrand their is an error in this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/WebAppsConfinement
<daker> it should be --store-session-cookies instead of --store-session cookies
<ogra_> popey, hmm, so i was on 188 and upgraded all apps that were offered ... none of them works
<popey> eh?
<popey> how do you mean?
<popey> they wont start?
<popey> apparmor denials?
<ogra_> popey, they work after reboot, but not after install
<popey> bizarre
 * ogra_ will keep an eye on that 
<Wellark> Elleo: has this been reported to upstream?
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/content-hub/qdoc-fix/+merge/213053
<ogra_> works all fine now ... but right after install i only got the splash for each app ... and then it died
<Wellark> I've now wasted quite some time because I was not aware of that bug in qt5.2 qdoc
<Wellark> Mirv: ^^^
<popey> ogra_: my nexus 7 is still on 188
<ogra_> popey, so do the bulk update and see
<Wellark> basically breaks documentation building in shadow builds ;(
<popey> music starts
<Elleo> Wellark: not sure I ever filed a bug for it, discussed it with some Qt devs at the time; apparently qdoc was going through some big rewrites in 5.2, I'll see about filing a proper bug for it now though
<Wellark> Elleo: that would be great
<popey> ogra_: calendar, calculator too
<davmor2> ogra_: the click scope needs an update
<ogra_> popey, i tried filemanager any clock
<ogra_> *and
<Elleo> Wellark: I got the impression they don't really feel qdoc should be used as anything other than an internal tool for Qt; it's not especially ready for outside use (but even given that it still seems the best option for projects mixing QML and C++)
<popey> ogra_: both work here
<ogra_> hmm, k
<dednick_> jhodapp: ping
<ogra_> well, i'll keep an eye on it next time
<ogra_> might be device specific, who knows
<jhodapp> dednick_, pong
<bzoltan> ogra_: tested, works... I make the MR and will land it soon. This is a great fix!
<ogra_> bzoltan, be careful, people wont be able to work on older images then
<Wellark> Elleo: well, if it was up to me I would fix the QML suppport of doxygen
<ogra_> bzoltan, i think you should shelve it until the next promotion ... or keep backwards compatible hacks for now
<cwayne> bzoltan:  is  qml-module-qt-labs-settings being added to the seed?
<Wellark> but that requires considerable engineering effort to be assigned
<Elleo> Wellark: yeah
<Wellark> right now I'm using doxygen for the C++ API and qdoc for the corresponding QML api
<Wellark> but we need to harmonize the documentation situation anyway in the near future
<ogra_> cwayne, thats my fault (as usual if it comes to seeds i was slacking ... ) https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/add_settings/+merge/229602
<cwayne> ogra_: ah, cool :)
<Wellark> argh.. seems qdoc really is an internal tool
<Wellark> if I add a \since 1.0 to my QML api doc
<Wellark> the generated page says
<Wellark> "Since: Qt 1.0"
<Wellark> ;(
<Wellark> bzoltan: can we please have people assigned to fix our documentation situation?
<Wellark> mixing qdoc with doxygen is just not working
<Wellark> and qdoc is not working
<Wellark> + linking properly between a qdoc QML document and Doxygen C++ document is not working
<Wellark> and all this leads to a situation that our online references will be confusing and not pleasant to use
<pmcgowan> ogra_, any time to review this https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/add_settings/+merge/229602
<Wellark> oh, and we probably would have to be able to incorporate plain c++ and html5 docs to the mix as well
<ogra_> pmcgowan, backlog ...
<Wellark> bzoltan: I have couple of ideas how to fix all of this if we would just get someone assigned to do it
<pmcgowan> ogra_, someone else can look?
<ogra_> (read: see ten lines up)
<pmcgowan> oh sorry
<ogra_> :)
<pmcgowan> lol
<zyga> is there a way to control header action labels?
<zyga> I currently don't see them in my app but I'd like to
<jdstrand> daker: fixed, but it is a wiki page, so you don't have to wait for me :)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, both merged ... will be picked up on next meta rebuild
<pmcgowan> ogra_, thanks much
<daker> jdstrand: :)
<rsalveti> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047047/ when using the youtube scopes, anything to be worried?
<nik90> charles: ping (serious issue)
<charles> nik90, pong
<nik90> charles: hi, since image 189, the datetime indicator is blank..as in no entries in it. Also it goes out of sync. Seems like the service crashed or not running
<nik90> charles: davmor2 confirmed the blank entry as well. Any log you might need to help you debug?
<charles> when did 189 come out?
<davmor2> charles: about an hour ago
<jdstrand> rsalveti: known bug. part of it is the scope security policy, part is a harmless noisy denial (fixed in latest apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu) and part is the scopes api using the wrong directory (pete-woods has a branch for it)
<pete-woods> jdstrand: I don't actually have a branch for it. but it needs one really soon
<pete-woods> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1356409
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356409 in unity-scopes-api "Confined scopes are using the wrong path for the writable directory" [High,Confirmed]
<charles> nik90, investigating onw
<jdstrand> pete-woods: ah, I mus have been confused
<pete-woods> jdstrand: there's the settings stuff going on too. which is very easy to mix up with it
<jdstrand> pete-woods: btw, did you notice this denial: apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" profile="com.ubuntu.scopes.youtube_youtube_1.0.8" name="/run/user/32011/scopes/leaf-net/" pid=22090 comm="scoperunner" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<pete-woods> which is exactly what we did to get those paths wrong
<charles> nik90, maybe if there's something in ~/.cache/upstart/indicator-datetime.log
<jdstrand> pete-woods: something other than the scope needs to create that ^
<jdstrand> pete-woods: btw, I uploaded the settings.ini change a few minutes ago
<charles> nik90, davmor2, maybe if there's something in ~/.cache/upstart/indicator-datetime.log
<pete-woods> jdstrand: I think it does. but I think scopes API is doing some extra mkdirs while in confinment profile
 * pete-woods needs to confirm this
<jdstrand> pete-woods: oh, so that might be just noise too?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: possibly. but I need to confirm this. the youtube scope actually works, so something is creating the path on its behalf. I think we should stop doing the extra mkdir if we can, though
<jdstrand> pete-woods: maybe checking if the dir exists first would be cleaner. I can add an explicit deny to suppress the noise if needed
 * jdstrand nods
<rsalveti> jdstrand: cool, just checking :-)
<jdstrand> ok, I'll wait on fiddling with this until branches land
<nik90> charles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047129/
<charles> ugg
<charles> nik90, is the indicator-datetime-service process running?
<charles> nik90, I'm testing this on a 188 image, I see the timestamp in the panel, and the timestamp is current
<charles> so that means indicator-datetime is running, and is communicating the up-to-date time to the panel
<taiebot> As anyone reported battery drain problems? i am not able to finish a day without my battery dying on me 10 hours seems very small i used to be able to do 54% in one day.
<charles> but still, I see nothing in the pulldown menu
<nik90> charles: let me check, 1 sec
<nik90> charles: easy way to check if i-dt is running?
<charles> nik90: is the time in the panel updating? :)
<nik90> charles: no it isn't
<taiebot> This is today's battery profile as you can see straight line in 10 hours i must have used my phone for 30-40min today. http://i.imgur.com/YIg4gnH.png
<nik90> charles: I see the time it set when I booted it up, but that was it. no more updates to it
<charles> nik90, what happens if you start up a shell and type "restart indicator-datetime"
<daker> taiebot: me!
<nik90> charles: start and restart: Unknown job: indicator-datetime
<daker> taiebot: http://i.imgur.com/irJcIjS.png
<taiebot> darker: is it reported as a bug?
<daker> taiebot: i have no idea
<daker> popey: ?
<taiebot> It looks like it started with dash-as-an-app
<ybon> taiebot, daker: I've this same line since weeks, each time I let the 3G open
<popey> nik90: charles http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-14-190226.png
<popey> nik90: charles http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-14-190241.png
<daker> ybon: i don't have 3G
<ybon> oh
<ybon> my argument seems invalid, so ;)
<daker> ybon: http://i.imgur.com/7qTTj5a.png
<charles> I don't get it, the only indicator-datetime change to land this week was haptic feedback, and that shouldn't be causing a dbus error
<charles> grumble :)
<ybon> taiebot, daker: one other thing I've seen: if I let the phone plugged to my spleeping computer, same thing
<dobey> does anyone know if there is a bug report already about the screen brightness not being saved across reboots?
<charles> nik90, popey, davmor2: let reflash to the affected 189 so I can see it myself
<ybon> daker: oh, I'm on "off" all the day, unless I need data and I switch it on before, and off just after
<popey> kk
<nik90> charles: yeah this wasn't happening in #188. It started with 189.
<charles> how do we get a list of what landed in 189?
<nik90> charles: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/189.changes
<nik90> I figured you'd ask
<charles> thanks :)
<dobey> charles: yay, broken for me too, and i don't have any appointments or alarms set even :)
<taiebot> ybon: Computers do not have enough juice normally to recharge phones
<nik90> dobey: no no we don't yay for this :)
<charles> I don't see what in that changelog would affect indicator-datetime
<ybon> taiebot: mine has :) But I meant my phone battery is falling with a strait line when the phone is plugged to the computer, but the computer is off
<nik90> charles: the alarms that you show in the indicator, do you by change use the SDK Alarms API for that?
<nik90> charles: I believe that was the major change in the SDK update that landed in 189
<charles> you mean the ubuntu-ui-toolkit api?
<nik90> yes
<charles> no, no qml in the service
<nik90> oh yeah..my bad
<taiebot> I have also notice memory usage is slighly increasing at each release i suppose its normal and should not have effect on battery http://ci.ubuntu.com/memory/idle/arch/armhf/
<dobey> popey: did you see my comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1356837 btw?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356837 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Click store shows apps to install but they're already installed" [Undecided,New]
<popey> replied dobey
<dobey> thanks popey
<csander> hi gay's
<popey>               
<popey>  #        "
<popey>  # mm   mmm
<popey>  #"  #    #
<popey>  #   #    #
<popey>  #   #  mm#mm
<popey>               
<popey>               
<popey> etc
<dobey> was that person trying to be insultingly clever or something?
<popey> or something
<charles> I don't understand what's going on with indicator-datetime in image 189. The service is running, and using qdbus on the command line I'm able to inspect the action states, etc
<charles> so not only is it running, but it's talking on the bus
<charles> I wonder if something broke in the rendering
<davmor2> charles: that's not good
<nik90> charles: I am going to check then if it triggers the alarm if only the rendering is broken
<nik90> charles: ok so the alarm rings
<charles> right, because indicator-datetime is running
<charles> :)
<charles> so we've got that going for us, at least :)
<nik90> charles: but how is that only i-dt interface is broken while the rest of the indicators are fine
<nik90> :)
<asac> nik90: hello hello; filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/clock-app/+bug/1357026
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357026 in clock-app "clock-app crashes easily when editing/adding alarms" [Undecided,New]
<asac> nik90: known?
<nik90> asac: yes, and it is fixed in 189 :)
<asac> nik90: really?
<asac> wow
<nik90> asac: yup
<asac> that has been plaguing me for so long and now that i filed the bug its fixed :P
<nik90> asac: also the hour and minute missing is also fixed
<asac> thanks
<asac> so much... looking forward
<nik90> asac: although in the new clock app
<asac> and will report back once i wake up safely again
<nik90> asac: :)
<nik90> asac: you are gonna love the new clock app :D It has support for vibrations, changing alarm ring tones and so much more
<nik90> asac: you can try it from the store. It is called "Clock reboot"
<asac> omg... feels like i will not have an excuse to be late anymore :)
<asac> thanks!
<nik90> hehe
<ogra_> yeah, screw that old thing we ship by default
<nik90> ogra_: I knw rite
<sergiusens> nik90: when is the new clock landing?
<ogra_> we want the reboot !!!
<sergiusens> I would supposed everything is set, right?
<nik90> it will ship after the next promoted image
<nik90> which is on monday hopefully
<popey> (lol)
<ogra_> yeah
<nik90> davmor2: dont' say anything :P
<sergiusens> ogra_: just promote today's image
<sergiusens> and put nik90 on the hook :)
<ogra_> we ahve to promote on monday or tuesday to avoid traincon0
<nik90> sergiusens: it requires the latest SDK which is not there in the previous promoted image
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, first someone needs to fix gallery-app
<ogra_> and camera
<charles> nik90, have you done much with the qdbus command line tool?
<sergiusens> nik90: ah; well a framework requirement should stop that from breaking
<ogra_> smoke tests are pretty broken
<davmor2> nik90: stop creating bugs and we might be able to promote by monday
<charles> I'm wanting to invoke qdbus com.canonical.indicator.datetime "/com/canonical/indicator/datetime/phone" org.gtk.Menus.Start(), which takes an array of unsigned
<nik90> sergiusens: true, but do you want to create a new framework version just for this?
<charles> I'm not sure how to pass an au argument from the command line with qdbus
<nik90> charles: hmm, I only looked at dbus from the gui tools
<sergiusens> nik90: new APIs always require a bump in -devX
<nik90> dfeet and dconf
<sergiusens> that's what it's for
<nik90> sergiusens: true, but this is bug fixes that I am referring to though
<nik90> sergiusens: the crash that asac was referring above and the alarm sound bug
<sergiusens> oh, bug fixes != new api :-)
<nik90> popey: actually thinking about it, the new clock app will run on the previous promoted image. Just that it won't have support for custom alarm sound since that bug fix isn't backported to 179. So technically it will still run and work as people expect it to
<charles> nik90, davmor2, dobey, popey: so it looks like this might be something on the rendering end; indicator-datetime is definitely publishing its menuitems on the bus
<charles> nik90, davmor2, dobey, popey: you can get a dump of the indicator's menus by running this in phable-shell: $ dbus-send --print-reply --dest=com.canonical.indicator.datetime "/com/canonical/indicator/datetime/phone" "org.gtk.Menus.Start" array:uint32:0,1,2,3,4
<dobey> well, i'm certainly seeing some other issues on 189 unrelated to indicator or time
<daker> dobey: something related to bug 1356837, click list only show default image apps, not manually installed apps(via the store)
<ubot5> bug 1356837 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Click store shows apps to install but they're already installed" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356837
<mterry> jibel, I'm curious if image 189 fixes bug 1355726 for you -- it fixes the bits I was able to reproduce, but I couldn't reproduce everything
<ubot5> bug 1355726 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) " image 185 --wipe causes unity 8 not to show up on first boot (after welcome wizard) " [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355726
<dobey> daker: no, that is a separate issue i think
<daker> dobey: i have apps that are installed bu the store tells me to install them
<dobey> daker: and i've not seen that behavior with click list
<dobey> daker: it tells you to install them immediately after having installed them, or after a while after you'd gone back to the apps scope, and those apps appear in the apps scope as well?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i'm working on the security panel changes, and noticed the dash settings under privacy aren't in the designs anymore
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, should i be removing that?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, let me see which ones?
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone
<kenvandine> we currently have Dash under privacy
<pmcgowan> you mean dash search?
<kenvandine> which controls dash searches for "phone only" and "phone and internet"
<kenvandine> basically searching online sources or not
<daker> dobey: for old apps, they appear with "Install" button, for newly installed apps the scope shows me the "Install" button after a while after i have gone back to the apps scope
<daker> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047641/
<dobey> daker: weird
<dobey> daker: what image?
<dobey> daker: and the apps do appear in the installed apps scope?
<daker> dobey: r188
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, that seems a mistake to me - trying to see where it was deleted
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ok, i'll leave it as is for now
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, do you know if we have any places that deal with SIM PINs?
<kenvandine> i don't think we do in settings
<pmcgowan> that same page
<popey> nik90: happy to test a click on my promoted phone
<kenvandine> but not sure where else to look for interfaces
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, not designs :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, oh
<pmcgowan> ;)
<kenvandine> places where we have to deal with changing PINs, etc
<pmcgowan> no
 * kenvandine hopes there's some API for this :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I thought it was already tere though
<pmcgowan> I did see an api in qofono
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, so 4 digit passcode, thats different than SIM PIN apparently
<kenvandine> it is
<pmcgowan> why 4 digit passcode?
<kenvandine> i think it's easier to dial on a dial pad
<kenvandine> that's for locking the device though
<pmcgowan> yeah ok
<kenvandine> SIM PIN is for locking the SIM
<pmcgowan> yep
<popey>  charles http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047692/
<kenvandine> which i don't think i have a sim that supports it
<kenvandine> i guess phonesim might be my friend here
<kenvandine> cyphermox, awe_: for dealing with SIM PINs, should i be talking to a ofono API or something higher in the stack like network-manager?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, simmanger has methods and signals for the PIN
<awe_> kenvandine, ofono API
<awe_> via simmanager
<pmcgowan> qofono has it
<awe_> that said, what's the library you guys are using now pmcgowan?
<awe_> damn your quick
<pmcgowan> ^^
<pmcgowan> lol
<awe_> ;)
<daker> dobey: yes they show on the installed app scope
<kenvandine> libqofono
<daker> dobey: found the steps to reproduce
<dobey> daker: ok, i'm not seeing that at all :/
<kenvandine> i'll look at it
<dobey> daker: oh, how?
<daker> dobey: go to the store, search for any already installed app
<dobey> daker: nope. does the right thing for me
<daker> dobey: weird, i think i know why if the app is not marked as "Installed" it will show the "Install" button
<dobey> daker: well yes, that is correct. if you don't see the "(check) INSTALLED" in the search results, it thinks it is not installed
<charles> popey, is there anything about indicators or the bus in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8's log?
<dobey> but i'm not sure why it would be thinking that it's not installed
<daker> dobey: but it's installed :D
<popey> charles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047771/
<daker> dobey: http://imgur.com/S7vlL6T,9BaMGwp,gt2u5By
<rsalveti> mterry: ogra_: can't switch from passphrase to passcode if they are identical
<mterry> rsalveti, hah, interesting.  Makes sense...
<dobey> daker: i have no idea what that is telling me :)
<mterry> rsalveti, can you file a bug and assign to me?
<dobey> some of those are installed, and some are free :P
<rsalveti> mterry: sure
<dobey> daker: what does running "click list" as *phablet* say?
<daker> dobey: it's shows the correct list
<dobey> daker: running "click list" as root will of course only show you the pre-installed apps, unless you've also registered them to the root user
<davmor2> mterry: I notice a small bug too.  If you type in the first password/code  the set button becomes clickable, surely that should only happen once the second code is put in and verified as being the same?  otherwise what you see if 4 dots in both boxes and a go button, people will press the button :(
<popey> and it will reject
<popey> i dont like having dots pre-filled either
<popey> it's not natural
<popey> no other form does that, anywhere
<dobey> daker: check in ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log for the phablet user, and see if there are any WARNING statements about click list failing to run, or the output failing to be parsed
<daker> dobey: http://imgur.com/S7vlL6T,9BaMGwp,gt2u5By those are 3 images, the first one show the list one apps marked "installed" which is correct, the second one shows the details of the installed app, the third image show the list whitout "(Check) INSTALLED"  after going back/forward on the scope
<mterry> davmor2, popey, dots prefilled is going away with next visual refresh -- that whole page is getting redone.  It was just a quick implementation since I didn't have the work from the designers yet.  But I do now and am working on it
<daker> dobey: not the time on the image
<popey> sweet!
<daker> s/not/note
<rsalveti> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1357043
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357043 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Can't switch from passphrase to passcode if they are identical " [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> mterry: hence me wanting to talk to you before filing a bug.  That's good to know :)
<daker> dobey: catched the bug :D
<daker> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047818/
<dobey> oh, you have a broken app installed :)
<daker> dobey: the scope displays all the installed apps without the "(check) INSTALLED"
<dobey> yes
<dobey> hmm, ok, we should probably skip the broken line instead of throwing an exception there
<daker> dobey: i don't know why the manifest in broken
<dobey> daker: it has data that isn't valid utf-8
<daker> it shows some wired stuff http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047843/
<dobey> daker: maybe it got corrupted or something
<dobey> yeah, that's corrupt
<dobey> that's binary data
<daker> i'll remove the app
<dobey> not sure why that would happen though. maybe a bug in click itself
<daker> dobey: it's all good now :)
<daker> and i think it's same cause for bug 1356837
<ubot5> bug 1356837 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Click store shows apps to install but they're already installed" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356837
<dobey> daker: i *just* updated that bug, and will fix it shortly
<daker> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> daker: thank you for having a broken install that we could track down the issue with :)
<daker> dobey: note that i have also seen someone's post about reviewing UT complaining about this bug
<dobey> daker: hmm. well i can't actually fix the core problem of the app install being corrupt, but i can make it so the non-corrupt apps aren't broken
<daker> dobey: yes i know
<tbr> would someone have the dignity to point me at a _working_ phablet-screenshot source package? I've gone through at least 5, including mirfbdump.
<popey> hhi tbr
<tbr> hi popey
<popey> i think the key thing is you're missing the _60Hz in the filename
<tbr> installing phablet-tools on the device itself doesn't wor either, JFTR
<popey> no, not on device
<popey> on your pc
<tbr> I know
<dobey> ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
 * popey tests phablet-screenshot he has
<tbr> but well, device runs utopic, device can speak adb to itself, so it _should_ also work
<popey> I wouldn't bet on that.
<tbr> but alas, it returns nothing and no screenshot is taken
<tbr> no error message
<popey> I'm running 14.04 on my laptop, and phablet-screenshot comes from the phablet-tools package which is indeed in the ppa dobey said
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047929/
<popey> ^^
<popey> the point to note is that the file name changed, and a 60Hz suffix added before the file extension
<popey> -rw-rw-rw- 1 root    root    3932160 Aug 14 19:02 mir_screencast_768x1280_60Hz.rgba
<popey> thus
<popey> so some of us just ninja edited the phablet-screenshot tool to cope
<tbr> I think it would help a lot if abusing the search engine of one's least distrust would turn up something more than old surface flinger adb hacks
<tbr> the furthest I got that way was an ancient mirfbdump script
<dobey> follow the right people on g+ and your results will improve there ;)
<popey> first hit I had was http://askubuntu.com/questions/272349/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-ubuntu-touch
<tbr> dobey: with all due respect, that does not help a random person
<mterry> If I want to make an SDK Label even larger than fontSize: "x-large", do I have any options besides dropping down to a Text qml object?
<popey> i will correct that answer
<tbr> Indeed, that was one of the first results that I looked at
<dobey> tbr: no, but walking into the library of alexandria with a problem and no idea where to look for the right answer won't get you very far either. especially when everyone else in the library keeps re-arranging the books and changing what pages are in what books
<dobey> and things do get outdated
<tbr> my, my, my
<dobey> yep. that's the internet :)
<tbr> that's what documentation is for, unless documentation of course is of no concern
<popey> tbr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/272349/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-ubuntu-touch fixed that for you
<tbr> I was more refering to your attitude, dobey. "You're not entitled to find it unless you know", for such a basic thing like taking a screenshot makes me wonder if I want to bother engaging with such a "friendly" community further.
<popey> ignore dobey, he's always grumpy
<dobey> that is not my attitude
<popey> ooh, i can upvote my edited answer on askubuntu, that seems flawed
<w00t> popey: well, at least you don't need to use a swam of sockpuppets :-p
<dobey> i'm just saying, yes, it's hard to find proper information by searching on google
<dobey> it's not necessarily something we in here can fix
<dobey> sheesh. people on the internet are way too serious.
<w00t> (hello, tbr, fancy seeing you here)
<tbr> w00t: why hello there kind sir. I shall not be the least surprised to see you here. :-]
<w00t> :-)
<popey> mental note: closing rtorrent inside byobu segfaults it.
<popey> "yay"
<tbr> yay, after copying over two files from a ubuntu machine with that PPA, I'm able to take a screenshot
<popey> \o/
<popey> Great Success™
<tbr> I'm still a bit surprised that nobody has done an app for taking a screenshot.
<tbr> or it being built into platform
<popey> how would you trigger it
<popey> ?
<popey> well, it's one of the very many things that would be Nice To Have.
<tbr> yes
<tbr> well, the android way is a chord on the buttons
<tbr> that's also the first thing I tried
<popey> the security model makes it a bit tricky
<popey> but it certainly could be done, I just think it's probably not at the top of the list
<tbr> adb is wide open over the network and gives you a root shell. which security again?
<popey> it aint finished
<dobey> adb also not on by default any more either
<popey> see https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09446.html
<tbr> yes, I realize that, still I'd have it left off by default
<popey> "we will soon disable all root access to the device"
<dobey> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08890.html
<mhall119> tbr: please don't judge our success until we've finished what we set out to do
<tbr> mhall119: refering to what?
<mhall119> 16:11 < tbr> adb is wide open over the network and gives you a root shell.  which security again?
<tbr> mhall119: security should never be an after thought. not even on unfinished software.
<mhall119> cwayne: I got my scope working!
<mhall119> tbr: there's a difference between an afterthought and "not implemented yet"
<cwayne> mhall119: :D
<mhall119> cwayne: https://plus.google.com/u/0/109919666334513536939/posts/9PpG7doAMvA
<mhall119> note that it only took me 22 attempts to figure out a bit of C++
 * mhall119 isn't sure whether to be proud or ashamed
<tbr> mhall119: avoidable security risks should not be exempt from criticism. That's my point and I'm not going to change it. We'll have to agree that we disagree then.
<mhall119> tbr: I think we agree on the principle, just not on the timing
<mhall119> the roof on a house is important, but that doesn't mean you should start building a house from the top down
<popey> A bad analogy is like a leaky screwdriver.
<dobey> popey: you lose all the vodka?
<nhaines> dobey: yes.
<dobey> nhaines: yes to vodka? or are you replying to something i asked yesterday? :)
<cwayne> mhall119: lol, it would've taken me 25 but i gave up and just used go instead :P
<dobey> go is great until you finish and then start uploading your 1 GB package to the store :P
<dobey> wow it is difficult to change the brightness now
<dobey> first it got removed from the indicator. now it's removed from battery settings too.
<Wellark> cjwatson: around?
<Wellark> just wondering what is your take on this situation:
<Wellark> we have indicator-network package
<Wellark> and in that package we have indicator-network-service that implements the indicator
<Wellark> but that same process will also expose ubuntu connectivity dbus api
<Wellark> which probably will go to it's own package some day
<Wellark> now, there will be packages to provide qt and qml bindings for that connectivity api
<Wellark> but some applications might use the dbus-api directly
<Wellark> now, I would want to prevent these apps from depending from indicator-network package directly
<Wellark> as they really don't want anything from the indicator it self
<Wellark> but instead they want to access the connectivity api
<Wellark> so, would it be possible to introduce a virtual package connectivity-service
<Wellark> which would be the one that all of the users of connectivity-service dbus-api would depend on?
<Wellark> indicator-network package would merely Provide connectivity-service
<Wellark> this way it would also be possible to do rdepends search on the connectivity-service name to figure out the users of the direct dbus-api
<Wellark> simply just doing "rdepends indicator-network" would not differentiate between packages actually requiring the indicator vs. packages only using the dbus-api
<Wellark> I don't know if it's appropriate to use the Provides mechanism this way
<Wellark> or if it would introduce any problems when we might have an actual connectivity-service package available
<dobey> ok, i'm out. qt-project.org is being incredibly slow and making it hard to find docs for qt. i'll finish this up in the morning
<dobey> later
<mibofra> guys a thing, ubuntu touch is connected, I can update the packages index with apt but I can't use ping
<mibofra> with superuser too
<mibofra> I get a socket: Permission denied
<mibofra> why?
<mibofra> traceroute and other tools work fine
<popey> mibofra: ping works for me
<mibofra> only ping doesn't work for me, but if I use an ping executable from my android rom for example it works
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-15
<mibofra> popey: with busybox's ping I can ping
<mibofra> with the one on iputils-ping no
<popey> strange, works here
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8049448/
<mibofra> popey: can you do a file /bin/ping and a stat /bin/ping and paste them please?
<mibofra> ;)
<mibofra> *:)
<popey> /bin/ping: setuid ELF 32-bit LSB executable, ARM, EABI5 version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=51c7d7cc7ad3defd6889b54ce3f8ed29fe9b14ef, stripped
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8049467/
<mibofra> also ping6 doesn't work lol
<Wellark> anyone ever seen this?
<Wellark> [ FATAL ] /usr/include/gtest/internal/gtest-port.h:1340:: pthread_mutex_lock(&mutex_)failed with error 22
<mibofra> popey: the ubuntu's ping is an executable for file, the android's ping for file is a shared object
<mibofra> ah ok popey nevermind, in my particular configuartion I've to use the android one's
<mibofra> *ones
<mibofra> anyway thanks for helping me
<nhaines> dobey: whoops!  Just yes to vodka.  :)
<dobey> nhaines: heh
<mhall119> cwayne: go will be my next language to learn, I'm betting it'll take more than 25 tries :)
<dobey> only 25 tries to do something in c++? you're doing well :P
<mhall119> dobey: something that's mostly copypasta from pete-woods' code, so really 25 tries to make it compile and run
<dobey> mhall119: yeah, 25 is a good start. templates blowing up during compile can be a pain :)
<RAOF> Wellark: “errno 22” says that's “Invalid argument”, which would suggest that something's trying to lock a mutex that isn't?
<mhall119> dobey: the current limitations with a Trusty host didn't help either
<dobey> mhall119: ah. lxc to the rescue?
<mhall119> click chroot to build, then I had to manually copy it to the emulator and install it in order to run it
<mhall119> the SDK team was working with the Unity team to make it possible to do it all from within Qtc
<dobey> ah
<mhall119> but that's not there yet
<dobey> yeah. i mostly stick to emacs/terminal for my stuff, and things that require utopic libs, i just edit in trusty host, and then compile inside a utopic lxc
<dobey> works fairly well so far
<mhall119> qtc at least handles the building in the click chroot for me, that part was mostly easy
<mhall119> it was just a multi-step manual process, which slows things down
<dobey> well, at least it's not as slow as waiting for jenkisn to build it :)
<mhall119> true, and the i386 emulator is pretty fast to boot now
<Wellark> RAOF: I found the cause
<Wellark> it's a cmake bug
<Wellark> RAOF: http://www.cmake.org/Bug/view.php?id=15058
<Wellark> with strict enough C_FLAGS
<Wellark> Cmake fails to find pthreads
<Wellark> which then somehow ends up defining -DDGTEST_HAS_PTHREAD=0
<Wellark> which then breaks GTest
<Wellark> fun fun fun
<RAOF> That's pretty awesome!
<asac> 04:18 < asac> cyphermox_: how can i mount nexus 4 storage properly?
<asac> 04:18 -!- cmagina [~cmagina@173-166-109-13-newengland.hfc.comcastbusiness.net] has quit [Ping timeout: 246 seconds]
<asac> 04:19 < asac> cyphermox_: like not the face nautilus stuff so i can use cd etc.
<asac> 04:19 -!- jjohansen [~jj@70.65.225.142] has joined #ubuntu-devel
<asac> 04:19 < asac> cyphermox_: guess first i have to prevent nautilus to not deal with this?
<asac> i want to use du etc. to check how much each folder consumes etc.
<stgraber> asac: cd /run/user/$UID/gvfs
<asac> cool
<asac> thanks
<Mirv> Wellark: :( so, also broken in 5.3? kalikiana: did you still have some qdoc workarounds in UITK, maybe similar to https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/content-hub/qdoc-fix/+merge/213053 ? I wonder if upstream is aware...
<tekojo> Mirv: ask on #qt-labs ?
<Mirv> tekojo: that's a good idea, I'd just like to get confirmation that this is not 5.2 specific as it was mentioned. we're using 5.3 now otherwise elsewhere but 14.04 LTS users will keep using 5.2
<tekojo> Mirv: it sounds like something that would have been noticed, but do ask #qt-labs
<Mirv> tekojo: sure, I'll
<Mirv> sometimes cmake things slip through since there's also qmake and now qbs
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: moin moin!
<ecloud_wfh> what's the strategy lately for dealing with gestures?  I see that utouch seems to have disappeared from newer Ubuntus
<ecloud_wfh> is it supposed to be all up to Qt now, or is there going to be a gesture recognizer daemon or lib?
<RAOF> Up to Qt (or, in general, your toolkit) IIRC.
<mpt> popey, yes it should: “If you use any phone locking scheme, choosing ‘Reset All System Settings’ or ‘Erase & Reset Everything’ in the alert should prompt you to unlock before performing the reset. ” <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings#phone-reset>
<mpt> popey, now that I think about it, the unlock prompt should come *before* the confirmation alert, otherwise a prankster could confirm the reset and then leave the phone on the password prompt waiting for you to come back. You might then think the passcode/password prompt was just for unlocking the phone.
<mpt> popey, specification updated. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings?action=diff&rev2=64&rev1=63>
<kalikiana> Mirv: Wellark: yes, the uitk has a conditional to change the relative folder < 5.2
<Mirv> kalikiana: hmm, so only for < 5.2, ie it works without workaround in 5.3?
<kalikiana> Mirv: no, the path it wants changed with 5.2
<kalikiana> it wants a different toplevel folder
<kalikiana> Mirv: it's "." in 5.2+ and it's "documentation" in older releases
<kalikiana> the latter being the folder the docs reside in
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<Mirv> hmmkay
<Mirv> kalikiana: so content-hub needed to do this kind of hack, but you don't have such parent dir craziness in uitk from what I can see. https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/content-hub/qdoc-fix/+merge/213053 - but then again, you are using qmake
<kalikiana> Mirv: we use it like this $SRC/css/breadcrumbs.js
<kalikiana> and SRC here is "." or "documentation"
<kalikiana> Mirv: but indeed the source files are not affected, only the extra files for HTML
<derek-g> so - meizu says "stunning new os".. what does that mean?
<derek-g> so  - we can say - things are getting pretty serious?
<derek-g> early september-ish maybe? eh?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Relaxation Day! :-D
<mardy> hi! Can someone please help me bring my N4 back to life? It doesn't go beyond the "Google" logo when booting (but phablet-shell works)
<ogra_> mardy, did you wait long enough ? do you see apparmor in top ?
<mardy> ogra_: yes, I'm waiting a lot :-) No, top shows that everything is quiet
<ogra_> hmm, weird
<ogra_> do you se ./init (the container one) in your processlist ?
<Saviq> ogra_, re: OTA and writable, what you wrote only applies to delta upgrades, no? if your OTA goes into full-image mode, you'll lose everything anyway? or is it unpacked just like deltas?
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  with th new adbd the `adb shell dpkg --print-architecture` gives a warning "dpkg: warning: failed to open configuration file '/root/.dpkg.cfg' for reading: Permission denied"
<mardy> ogra_: I see /sbin/init and /init
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I am sure it is not a news for you, but the phablet-network obviously is not working with the new adbd
<ogra_> bzoltan1, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/pahblet-network-drop-root/+merge/230864
<bzoltan1> ogra_: sudo?
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> what do you mean ?
<bzoltan1> ogra_: it just popped in my eyes... I do not like sudo, it tends to ask funny questions what a script  cannot answer
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  also, I think that when the  ${KEY} has space the `adb shell "nmcli device wifi connect ${SSID} password ${KEY}" ` command  will not pass it
<ogra_> bzoltan1, not sure what you mean, we always used sudo to read/grep the file on the host
<ogra_> see the removed lines ... (it used to parse the file and rip out the mac address before)
<ogra_> re spaces allowed in wlan keys ?
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  I have spaces in my psk
<ogra_> heh, k, so they obviously are
<ogra_> i'll take care of that (note the MP isnt approved or even reviwed yet)
<bzoltan1> ogra_: '${KEY}' helps
<ogra_> right
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  in the SDK we have a UI function to clone the network profile... I use pkexec around the phablet-network, so the sudo can not bite me. But in general, I do not like sudo, it can not be scripted and if it scripted then it is unsecure.
<ogra_> you use pkexec to read the network file on the PC ?
<ogra_> or how do you use it ?
 * ogra_ wonders if there would be any way to get the key via that 
<ogra_> lool, with the last two images none of the webkit apps can start anymore ... do think it is time to remove webkit from the framework ?
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  I just call the `pkexec phablet-network -s serial`
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah, i dont think that makes any difference
<ogra_> you either do it like that and pkexec asks for your PW or the first sudoo call inside the script does
<bzoltan1> ogra_: what I would love is to have a sudo_chooser where I could set if I prefer pkexec or plain sudo
<ogra_> my prob wit pkexec is that it doesnt cache anything so you would have to enter the pw for each and ever call
<ogra_> pkexec isnt very script friendly
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  because I do not like when scripts executed by graphical frontend as background process are asking passwords
<mardy> ogra_: I tryed reflashing my phone again, this time with --wipe, and now I see that "Binder_2" is taking 99% of the CPU
<ogra_> mardy, sounds like your container is broken, was that image ever writable ?
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  I agree, pkexec is not as smart as sudo... but we should think of the non terminal fixated users too :)
<mardy> ogra_: and "mpdecision" is taking about 0.5, if that means something
<ogra_> bzoltan1, for that your pkexec wrapping indeed makes perfectly sense
<mardy> ogra_: yes, it was
<ogra_> mardy, that sounds a bit like you didnt get any update for either the container or the kernel when it was required ... you should have flashed with --bootstrap
<mardy> ogra_: OK, I'll try that, thanks
<cm-t> just added some music on mako, needed (using nautilus) to add files 1 after 1 because when using folder copy/paste it will break after few files and need to unplug/replug  :/
<ogra_> cm-t, i think there are bugs open for that, cyphermox is actively working on fixing mtp
<cm-t> thanks ogra_ (i am in the rush so if i don't have to open a new bug :] ) …
<davmor2> cm-t: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1317263 if you want to follow it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317263 in mtp (Ubuntu) "mtp-server crash when transferring music on #15" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> oh, thats only 175 images old :P
<bzoltan1> zbenjamin_: ogra_: here is the QtCreator MR what should land at the same time as the new adbd hits the image. https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/new_adbd_policy/+merge/230960
<cwayne> mardy: ping
<ogra_> bzoltan1, hmm, the uname is not such a good idea ...
<ogra_> there is no guarantee that wil always math the dpkg arch
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  dpkg --architecture gives a warning what made me suspicious.
<ogra_> bzoltan1, "dpkg --print-architecture" works fine for users ...
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  with the new adbd package, running as phablet it gives a waring.
<ogra_> bzoltan1, oh, --architecture is deprecated since lucisd i think ... --print-architecture is what you want
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  ohh.. let me test
<ogra_> hmm, whih you did
<mardy> cwayne: pong
<bzoltan1> ogra_: dpkg: warning: failed to open configuration file '/root/.dpkg.cfg' for reading: Permission denied
<cwayne> mardy: hiya, so i've got scopes +oa *mostly* working, I just can't run them confined (it gets a apparmor denial trying to use dbus).  dbarth said yesterday he saw the same denials -- any ideas how to fix?
<cwayne> i can get you the actual denials if its helpful
<ogra_> why does it try to open a file in /root if you call it as a user ?
<mardy> cwayne: yes please, I'm not sure what denials you are seeing
<ogra_> bzoltan1, there is definitely something wrong .. if run as user it should not try to open that file at all
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  that is why I put there the uname. I know that the dpkg is the right way... but I do not like to grep -v warnings, and I need output what I can parse
<ogra_> no,, but you should find out why it does that :)
<cwayne> mardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8052958/
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ dpkg --print-architecture
<ogra_> armhf
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> bzoltan1, thats with my adbd package installed
<ogra_> something is wrong in the way you exec adb i guess
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  Yes, when I run it in the shell it works ... try with adb shell  dpkg --print-architecture
<mardy> cwayne: that's unrelated to online accounts
<mardy> cwayne: the scope is trying to talk to the DBus interface, but gets rejected
<ogra_> bzoltan1, hmm, yeah, seems it doesnt wait long enough til adb had dropped the privs
<cwayne> mardy: let me look and see -- i can definitely get it to work unconfined, but as soon as i make it confined, it no longer works.. which policy-groups would i need?
<ogra_> bzoltan1, but that warning goes t stderr ... simply ading 2>/dev/null should have quietened it
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I know, but I do not like that
<mardy> cwayne: "accounts", for OA, and I guess "network" if you are using the net
<ogra_> bzoltan1, well, the uname can give you totally wrong strings ...
<bzoltan1> ogra_: :) I love choices like this :)
 * ogra_ thinks just quietening the warning (its not even an error) would be better than risking to have the wrong info 
<ogra_> anyway, sdk is your baby ... i'll keep the option to say "i told you so" if it break ;)
<mardy> ogra_: I get this error when flashing with --bootstrap: "Cannot cleanup /cache/recovery/ to ensure clean deploymentexit status 255"; any ideas?
<ogra_> *breaks
<ogra_> mardy, try in recovers (and with --device=mako)
<ogra_> *recovery
<mardy> ogra_: OK, thanks
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I changed that line according to your suggestion... so I gain an option when something goes to /dev/null what the SDK should have captured I can say "I did as ogra said" :D
<ogra_> bzoltan1, hahaha, awesome, yeah, i'll happily take the blame :)
 * bzoltan1 makes an extra backup of the irc logs
<cwayne> mardy: so isn't it trying to talk to the dbus interface to get the OA stuff?  the rest of the scope works confined, just not the parts that require OA
<ogra_> lol
 * davmor2 edits the irc log so it reads davmor2 instead of bzoltan1 and now has a get out of jail free card of ogra_ taking the blame ;)
<mardy> cwayne: I believe that this method is always called whenever your application starts using D-Bus, but let me double-check...
<cwayne> mardy: right, but is it using dbus to talk to OA?  it doesn't seem to use dbus otherwise (which is why it works confined with no account)
<cm-t> thanks davmor2
<mardy> cwayne: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html#message-bus-names
<mardy> cwayne: yes, the signon libraries use D-Bus to talk with the OA service
<cwayne> right so that's why it's using dbus at all, so perhaps this is just an apparmor issue then?
<mardy> cwayne: maybe the accounts policy is incomplete, we should double check with jdstrand
<cwayne> jdstrand: pingerino
<mardy> cwayne: oh, yes, it definitely looks like an apparmor issue
<saidinesh5> Elleo: does this mean anything bad? DEBUG: bool MIMPluginManagerPrivate::switchPlugin(const QString&, MAbstractInputMethod*, const QString&) "libmaliit-keyboard-plugin.so" could not find initiator
<saidinesh5> cuz after that i get DEBUG: title:العربية
<cwayne> cool, I'll follow up with AA guys then, thanks mardy :)
<mardy> cwayne: yw :-)
<cwayne> mardy: i also got the scope name and stuff to show up in the OA screen, i had to add explictly a <desktop-entry> to the .application file (for some reason I'd thought that was meant to be automagic)
<ogra_> bzoltan1, oh, btw, do you ship your homedir with the SDK ?
<ogra_> - pkexec phablet-network -s ${SERIALNUMBER}
<ogra_> + pkexec /home/balogh/Downloads/phablet-network -s ${SERIALNUMBER}
<mardy> cwayne: yes, it will be automagic, eventually
<ogra_> :)
<cwayne> mardy: ah, okay, cool.  also while I have you here, I'm seeing some weird stuff with the fitbit account-plugin (which I actually need for work purposes now, not just personal projects :D) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1334688
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334688 in The Savilerow project "Clicking "allow" button from website crashes ussoa, but hitting 'Enter' on keyboard works and account is added" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cwayne> mardy: specifically, i'm seeing this always fail on a n5, with this int he log: upstart/dbus.log:qml: [JS] (:0) Refused to display 'https://static1.fitbit.com/tools/cookieEater' in a frame because it set 'X-Frame-Options' to 'SAMEORIGIN'.
<mardy> cwayne: I don't think that that log message is relevant
<cwayne> oh damn
<cwayne> mardy: oh is this the one that we figured out might be an oxide bug
<mardy> cwayne: as soon as we land our silo, I'll ask you to test again; I recently fixed a possible crash just in that part of code, when the request completes
<Elleo> saidinesh5: it's not something I've come across before, but it sounds like its failing to find the plugin it was asked to switch to
<mardy> cwayne: may be an oxide bug, may be not
<cwayne> mardy: ah, perfect!  i'd be happy to test, let me know
<saidinesh5> Elleo: nah it is finding the plugin... afaik
<saidinesh5> i mean if i delete the plugin.so files
<saidinesh5> then it shuts  down saying
<saidinesh5> no plugin found
<Elleo> saidinesh5: glancing at that code it iterates through all the plugins looking for one that matches
<saidinesh5> yep
<saidinesh5> WARNING: bool MIMPluginManagerPrivate::loadPlugin(const QDir&, const QString&) Error loading plugin from "/media/Data/inst/master/lib/maliit/plugins/libmaliit-keyboard-plugin.so" "The shared library was not found."
<Elleo> (in src/mimpluginmanager.cpp)
<saidinesh5> is what i get if i delete the .so
<saidinesh5> and of course followed by WARNING: No plugins were found. Stopping.
<Elleo> saidinesh5: apparently that warning can be ignored for the libmaliit plugin: http://www.merproject.org/logs/%23nemomobile/%23nemomobile.2013-01-29.log.html#t2013-01-29T17:23:25
<saidinesh5> heh i was looking at the same page
<Elleo> saidinesh5: ah, unless that comment was in reference to an earlier warning they also posted
 * saidinesh5 shrugs
<saidinesh5> it is giving the same warning no matter what .qml file i put there
<Elleo> not sure if the initiator relates to the sort of "sub-plugin" referenced in the config
<Elleo> e.g. "libubuntu-keyboard-plugin.so:en_us" <-- the en_us part
<Elleo> which tells ubuntu keyboard to load its en_us module, I'd thought that was fairly specific to our implementation though
<saidinesh5> previously i had a stray config file in my ~/.config
<saidinesh5> telling maliit to load exactly the line you pasted
<saidinesh5> when i didnt have the ubuntu plugin in the first place
<Elleo> saidinesh5: does your current config have any similar subsection on the libmaliit-keyboard-plugin.so though?
<saidinesh5> nope.. no config at all
<saidinesh5> so it has to directly read this stuff from the code now
<saidinesh5> when that config file was there it used to show one more error....
<saidinesh5> saying libubuntu-keyboard not found
<saidinesh5>  okay i think that warning can be safely ignored
<saidinesh5> because the first switch isn't initiated by any plugin right?
<saidinesh5> i mean it was coming from switchPlugin where     //Find plugin initiated this switch ,  and qDebug() there tells me
<saidinesh5> DEBUG: bool MIMPluginManagerPrivate::switchPlugin(const QString&, MAbstractInputMethod*, const QString&) "libmaliit-keyboard-plugin.so" could not find initiator QObject(0x0)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: your guess is as good as mine, I think it relates to the subviews, so it might not matter if and that example plugin just doesn't implement subviews
<Elleo> saidinesh5: but it's not really part of the framework I've had to mess around with before
<saidinesh5> hmm.....
<Elleo> saidinesh5: perhaps it'd be worth trying the pure qml nemo plugin and see if that displays for you?
<saidinesh5> nope
<saidinesh5> tried it already
<saidinesh5> hell, even put in a hello.qml to see if it works
<Elleo> ah, then I'd guess there's some other problem then; since that doesn't require a C++ plugin, so none of this would be relevant in that case
<Elleo> saidinesh5: does the ubuntu keyboard not work for you either? (with all the standard packages)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: oh no, I seem to remember you saying it did display just didn't input text
<saidinesh5> with the standard package it didnt let me input text
<saidinesh5> yup
<saidinesh5> and the thing is it is initiating the plugin too
<Elleo> not sure why the example plugin fails to display then :/
<saidinesh5> i mean any console.log in Component.onCompleted: shows in the debug
<saidinesh5> yup
<saidinesh5> hmm now this is interesting........
<saidinesh5> hold
<saidinesh5> what the............
<saidinesh5> hmm......
<saidinesh5> so no show() or hide() of the input method are being called
<Elleo> saidinesh5: you could try calling them manually on the inputcontext from within an application, that'd at least narrow it down between it not reporting focus changes and it not showing/hiding at all
<saidinesh5> yup doing that
<saidinesh5> Elleo: that seems to open another can of worms for me...
<saidinesh5> the plugin window is ....
<saidinesh5> bad
<saidinesh5> plugins::makeQuickViewTransparent seems horribly broken
<saidinesh5> Elleo: this doesnt seem very good does it? https://github.com/maliit/plugins/blob/master/maliit-keyboard/plugin/inputmethod.cpp#L80
<Elleo> yeah, not sure why they're doing that
<Elleo> perhaps you'd be better off using the ubuntu keyboard as a starting point after all
<Elleo> might be a bit overcomplicated in places, but at least it gets some regular attention
<jiberish61> hey everyone, is there a port out for asus memo pad fhd 10 or anyone working on one?
<jiberish61> ?
<jiberish61> hey everyone, is there a port out for asus memo pad fhd 10 or anyone working on one?
<popey> !devices | jiberish61
<ubot5> jiberish61: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> thats the list
<jiberish61> ahh dang not on the list :(
<mardy> ogra_: I'm still fighting with my N4; if I pass both --bootstrap and --device=mako, it never ends (and I'm not sure it's doing anything at all!)
<ogra_> and you are in bootloader mode ?
<ogra_> (adb reboot bootloader)
<mardy> ogra_: now I've tried flashing normally, and it failed with this message: 2014/08/15 16:12:53 Cannot push /home/mardy/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/device-a99055d3ca59707dcf23f886f27f53b1cb692ceb023d75f22ed2fc199e6920b3.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is 542M
<mardy> ogra_: I was in the Ubuntu recovery screen
<ogra_> no, bootstrap need bootloader mode (and i think it tells you in the very first lines)
<mardy> ogra_: OK, will try again :-)
<kenvandine> Elleo, can you add the checklist to your cancel_button MP?
<Elleo> kenvandine: ah yeah, sure
<kenvandine> thx
<Elleo> kenvandine: added, not sure if bill wanted to show a version to design once it was in a silo though
<kenvandine> ok, lets check in the meeting
<Elleo> sure
<Elleo> kenvandine: could you setup the translation stuff on the content-hub launchpad project? I don't seem to have the relevant permissions there
<kenvandine> ok
<mardy> ogra_: always the same :-( "Cannot cleanup /cache/recovery/ to ensure clean deploymentexit status 255"
<ogra_> then i hhaaave to defer you to sergiusens
<sergiusens> mardy: ogra_ that's the first adb command called after reboot iirc
<sergiusens> usually fixed when people change usb slot and/or cables
<mardy> sergiusens: oh :-) I'll try that then :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, bah, i should always suggest that first when supporting, damn
<sergiusens> ogra_: can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-seeds/add-push-plugin/+merge/230858 ?
<ogra_> what should i look at there :P ... /me just approves
<ralsina> ogra_: thanks!
<jdstrand> mardy (fyi, cwayne and dbarth): so there is an apparmor denial when using the accounts policy group with the latest online accounts?
<mardy> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8052958/
<ogra_> jdstrand, did anyone test the interaction between cgroups and apparmor yet btw ? u-a-l now uses cgroups everywhere ... and around that time probs started in several areas
<mardy> jdstrand: this has been reported for scopes only, though; AFAIK regular click apps work fine
<ogra_> can indee be coincidence
<jdstrand> ogra_: nor sure what testing you are referring to. apparmor and cgroups work fine together in general
<dbarth> jdstrand: yes
<ogra_> ok
<jdstrand> mardy, dbarth, cwayne: is there a reproducer? eg, a click I can install?
 * mardy passes
<mardy> I mean, I don't have one :-)
<dbarth> jdstrand: cwayne has one scope in development that triggers it
<jdstrand> mardy: that is good to know-- we have some dbus policy in the app templates not in the scope templates
<jdstrand> cwayne: pongeroo :)
<dbarth> jdstrand: and, is it related, there was you point about the accounts policy group wrt to trust session support
<dbarth> jdstrand: what do you need us for?
<kenvandine> mzanetti, greyback: i see the u-s-c branch for idle timeout landed.  just to confirm, i need to wait on some unity8 work before I can really add that to ubuntu-system-settings right?
 * mzanetti is not sure what kenvandine is talking about
<mzanetti> greyback: can you answer this?
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> bug 1230345
<ubot5> bug 1230345 in Unity System Compositor "Unity8 should control the display "lock after idle" (with a way to configure the delay)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1230345
<jdstrand> dbarth: the accounts policy group is currently "reserved" and not available to normal apps
<greyback> kenvandine: it's not been on my radar either actually. I know Saviq talked about it
<jdstrand> dbarth: when the trust session prompting lands, I can (and want to) move it to "common"
<mzanetti> kenvandine: I guess mterry is your guy here
<kenvandine> mterry, ^^
<Saviq> kenvandine, AlbertA2 actually
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> kenvandine, but it's very little work
<mzanetti> ok... /me shuts up
<Saviq> kenvandine, and yeah, need to happen in unity8
<mterry> kenvandine, what's up?
<jdstrand> dbarth: trust session support in online accounts and moving the policy group to common were identified as a requirement for rtm, so I need to do my part when you land it
<mterry> kenvandine, lock-after-idle?
<kenvandine> mterry, ignore me... apparently it's really AlbertA2 i should be bugging :)
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah I'm less familiar
<kenvandine> i need to work on that in settings... just trying to figure out when i can start that
<kenvandine> also... does anyone know if there's an API for displaying messages in the greeter?
<sergiusens> zbenjamin_: pmcgowan I keep forgetting which package holds "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQt5Quick"; I'm using the sdk; shouldn't there be some hint on what to do or asking to install it?
<kenvandine> or rather controlling displaying messages in the greeter
<Saviq> kenvandine, you mean notifications? ;)
<Saviq> kenvandine, what messages do you have in mind?
<kenvandine> i don't think it's notifications
<Saviq> kenvandine, then the short answer is no
<pmcgowan> Saviq, incoming messages in the indicator
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone
<pmcgowan> and I think notifications
<jdstrand> dbarth: has it landed? (istr someone saying it would land this week)
<kenvandine> ah, that's in the indicator?
<pmcgowan> When “Messages on welcome screen” is off, SMS and other messages should not be displayed on the welcome screen.
<kenvandine> yeah... that doesn't scream indicator to me...
<kenvandine> but i guess it couldn't be anything else
<Chipaca> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-push/+bug/1356077/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356077 in Ubuntu Push Notifications "Post Office uses URL Dispatcher DBus interface which isn't stable" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<sergiusens> dednick: do you have an update on loading external resources in the messaging menu/incoming messages? (like the twitter avatars)
<Saviq> kenvandine, yes, it's indicators
<Saviq> kenvandine, right now if locked we disable indicators and launcher (per design request)
<asac> 16:14 < asac> hmmm.... my phone just made a notification sound and i cant see what it was trying to tell me
<Saviq> kenvandine, but plan is to allow limited access
<kenvandine> Saviq, ok, so no API for that yet?
<pmcgowan> Saviq, wait what?
<asac> is there any known issue on the above ^^ that might help me :)
<Saviq> pmcgowan, it you have pin/password
<Saviq> pmcgowan, you can't access launcher or indicators in greeter
<pmcgowan> Saviq, so how do I pause music I am playing
<Saviq> mterry, protect me from pmcgowan please ↑ ;)
<kenvandine> haha
<Saviq> pmcgowan, who pauses music!
<mterry> pmcgowan, design asked for that change
<pmcgowan> doesnt mean they thought it through
<mterry> pmcgowan, true.
<dednick> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/icon-remote-uri/+merge/228680
<sergiusens> dednick: nice, I'll give it a test
<mterry> pmcgowan, Olga was the one requesting it
<pmcgowan> mterry, I cant check my battery level?
<Saviq> pmcgowan, I think plan for music was slightly different - actually display controls on the greeter, not in indicators
<pmcgowan> Saviq, fine if we had that
<mterry> pmcgowan, you can see the icon but yeah, not pull it down
<Saviq> pmcgowan, but yeah, you can punch holes in the logic with every excuse I come up with, totally agreed
<pmcgowan> yeah
<pmcgowan> sigh
<mterry> pmcgowan, I think the idea is that if you want to change something with your phone, you unlock
<kenvandine> also means this setting isn't very useful :)
<Saviq> mterry, well, yeah, that's why we had the stripped down indicators, not sure why that was dismissed?
<pmcgowan> mterry, but seeing battery level for example
<pmcgowan> not a security issue
<pmcgowan> but its fine, we'll see
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, which i'm fine with punting on :)
<pmcgowan> this is the fine points of usability
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, yeah so we can punt
<pmcgowan> mterry, do we disable all notifications when locked as well?
<mterry> Saviq, it wasn't dismissed necessarily, it just never got implemented yet
<mterry> pmcgowan, no
<Saviq> mterry, didn't we have /greeter profiles?
<Saviq> mterry, that were used in the greeter session already?
<mterry> Saviq, not really...  Those only are functional for a spit greeter.  But there is enough information for indicators to fake it and show different info when the greeter is active by querying dbus
<mterry> *split
<mterry> Saviq, I think tedg just got busy with other things
<sergiusens> dednick: do you mind if someone else reviews that?
<mardy> sergiusens: about flashing my N4, I tried two USB cables and three different USB ports, but I still get the same error
<Saviq> mterry, TBH I'd think we should switch to greeter profile inside the session, and when in split greeter just ask the two to communicate maybe?
<sergiusens> mardy: what command are you running? and where is the phone (screen) when it fails?
<mterry> Saviq, tedg explained it to me at some point, that we can't just switch profiles on the fly
<Saviq> mterry, pfft
<sergiusens> mardy: after it fails, can you "adb shell ls /cache/recovery" and delete the files there if there are any
<mardy> sergiusens: the command is "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed --bootstrap  --revision=190", and it fails at the ubuntu recovery screen
<tedg> mterry, Saviq, we can, we just haven't implemented it that way. Not an interface problem a "we'll never use it like this" problem.
<tedg> And then we canned the split greeter…
<sergiusens> mardy: ok; don't reboot the phone for now and leave it in recovery and run those adb commands
<jdstrand> Saviq (and pmcgowan): I'm kinda confused that design said to disable the indicators if the screen was locked for the pause music case, since they have a ux bug specifically for controlling music from the greeter
<sergiusens> mardy: if any of those error out, try running adb kill-server
<mardy> sergiusens: /cache/recovery has just three files, taking 4K in total
<jdstrand> bug 1260978
<ubot5> bug 1260978 in Ubuntu UX "[Greeter] should be able to control music service from the greeter" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260978
<Chipaca> tedg: can you confirm whether that is a bug that will be fixed, or whether liburl-dispatcher does indeed need a mainloop running?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, Saviq yeah I am getting a bit uncomfortable about the assumptions here
<tedg> Chipaca, I don't believe that it does, just a sec.
<Chipaca> tedg: k
<sergiusens> mardy: without rebooting, can you run "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed --wipe --revision=190 --device [device]
<jdstrand> I was concerned about emergency calling, but see that in the greeter
<jdstrand> (so, not an issue)
<dbarth> jdstrand: it's in silo 13
<dbarth> jdstrand: so close to
<Saviq> tedg, we never *canned* the split greeter, pmcgowan put it on a shelf somewhere ;)
<Saviq> maybe he canned it to put it there though
 * Saviq needs to be excused, been working too much
<jdstrand> dbarth: ack, thanks! I'll keep an eye on it, and when it lands, I'll update the policy group. thanks!
<mhall119> zbenjamin_: have you had a chance to look at that new template code?
<mhall119> for scopes?
<mardy> sergiusens: I'll do that; I'll restart with the other command first, since I rebooted in the meantime
<mardy> sergiusens: it exits immediately, again with the error "2014/08/15 17:34:56 Cannot cleanup /cache/recovery/ to ensure clean deploymentexit status 255"
<dednick> sergiusens: nope
<sergiusens> mardy: I'm totally lost now; if adb shell ls /cache/recovery works
<sergiusens> mardy: there's no ANDROID_SHELL envvar exported, is there?
<cwayne> jdstrand: hihi, sorry was at the dr's, i can get you a click if it's helpful
<jdstrand> cwayne: that would be great
<jdstrand> cwayne: (and hi!)
<mardy> sergiusens: no, "adb shell..." gives "error: device not found"
<cwayne> jdstrand: sent :)
<mardy> sergiusens: that's why I rebooted earlier: to get adb running
<sergiusens> mardy: ah; adb kill-server && sudo adb start-server
<ogra_> sergiusens, how do i check if "phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable" worked ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: run a click autopilot test
<ogra_> (it doesnt give any success feedback like locale or timezone)
<ogra_> sergiusens, preferably without running a test :P
 * ogra_ looks at the code
<sergiusens> ogra_: a test without a test, outrageous
<tedg> Chipaca, I'm having gcc issues (confused) but it should work with a sleep. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-push/+bug/1356077/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356077 in Ubuntu Push Notifications "Post Office uses URL Dispatcher DBus interface which isn't stable" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, i only want to know if the switch works :)
<Chipaca> tedg: gcc -Wall -o q q.c $(pkg-config --libs --cflags url-dispatcher-1)  && ./q
<ogra_> sergiusens, bah, wont work
<tedg> Chipaca, Yeah… it's not linking with liburl-dispatcher, can't find the symbols :-/
<mardy> sergiusens: I'm stupid :-) I'm working in virtualbox, but after the N4 enters the recovery mode, it gets a new pair of USB identifiers, which I didn't add to VirtualBox (so the machine was not seeing the phone!)
<ogra_> ... "policy load failed with errno 1: b"/sbin/apparmor_parser: Sorry. You need root privileges to run this program" ...
<ogra_> :(((
<mardy> sergiusens: now I'm running "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed --wipe --revision=190 --device=mako", and it's doing something
<sergiusens> mardy: ah, I only asked designers if they were working from VMs :-P
<sergiusens> since it's a complicated setup
<mardy> sergiusens: (I'm still on precise :-), will update soon)
<sergiusens> mardy: good to know it's working now
<sergiusens> mardy: it should work from precise; just add-apt-repository ppa:phablt-team/tools
<sergiusens> mardy: all of ci is on precise as well; so it should be well founded proof that those tools work on precise
<mardy> sergiusens: uh, I didn't even bother trying, I thought it wouldn't work :-)
<Chipaca> tedg: lulz
<sergiusens> it's the only advantage of golang's static linking in the distro ;-)
<Chipaca> tedg: added sleep(1), no dice
<Chipaca> tedg: do you have the ordering right there? your .c needs to come before the pkg-config bits
<AlbertA2> kenvandine: I've added a DBus api to configure the inactivity timeouts
<AlbertA2> kenvandine: so it can be used by the shell/unity8
<AlbertA2> kenvandine: in unity-system-compositor
<kenvandine> AlbertA2, are you working on shell side too?
<AlbertA2> kenvandine: I am not
<ogra_> jdstrand, so i'm looking at phablet-tools for my adbd-runs-as-phablet setup ... there is "phablet-config autopilot" and "phablet-config writable-image", both need root, the former calls aa-clickhook in various ways ... would it be a security hole to allow "aa-clickhook -f" and "aa-clickhook -f --include=/usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules" via a dbus interface to nomal users ?
<AlbertA2> kenvandine: but I guess I could...:)
<tedg> Chipaca, hmm, then that's a bug.
<tedg> Chipaca, No reason that shouldn't work.
<kenvandine> AlbertA2, i think Saviq thought you were :)
<ogra_> tedg, did you see Mirv's mail and bug 1357252 ? smoke testing is quite screwed atm due to that
<ubot5> bug 1357252 in Ubuntu Application Launcher ""Application failed to start." during autopilot tests after the newest ubuntu-app-launch landing" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357252
<Saviq> kenvandine, all AlbertAs, I never said he is *working* on that, he just knows what's happening there ;)
<kenvandine> ah... :)
<kenvandine> we do need someone to work on it :)
<ogra_> tedg, oh, ignore me, hadnt reloaded the bug page yet
<tedg> ogra_, Heh, also talking about it in #ubuntu-devel
<Saviq> kenvandine, I'll find you someone, unless one of AlbertAs volunteers
<ogra_> yeah, i saw
<ogra_> tedg, i just had a task to make sure it is worked on before the next landing meeting :)
<kenvandine> Saviq, thx
<Laney> kenvandine: jgdx: Couldn't you avoid all of these grim sleep(1) calls by using Eventually(Equals... ?
<kenvandine> Eventually doesn't work for all properties
<Laney> like what?
<kenvandine> i don't recall
<Laney> right...
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> but everything i used a sleep for.. i tried eventually first :-D
<asac> nik90: i updated clock from store (so i dont need to wait for new image)
<asac> nik90: it still looks the same UI wise and still crashes when i save a new alarm
<Laney> sounds like an autopilot bug if true
<asac> nik90: how can i check that i have what you think i should get?
<robotfuel> kenvandine: if these are autopilot tests there is also wait_for
<AlbertA2> well it looks like unity has changed a bunch....:)
<nik90> asac: yes that's because the fix for the crash is in the SDK that landed in 189.
<robotfuel> Laney: +1
<nik90> asac: what background is the clock you got from the store?
<nik90> asac: purple or white?
<kenvandine> robotfuel, does that work on dbus stuff?
<asac> nik90: ic ic
<robotfuel> kenvandine: yes autopilot uses dbus for introspection
<jgdx> Laney, sure.
<asac> nik90: background is same as before - purple
<kenvandine> robotfuel, so the problem  is some of these need time to come up on the bus
<nik90> asac: that's not the new clock reboot I was referring to yesterday. Let me share a screenshot. 1 sec
<ogra_> asac, then you started the wrong app
<kenvandine> i didn't try wait_for though
<jgdx> that's for selectors, not?
<jgdx> s/not/no
<robotfuel> kenvandine: http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/good_tests.html#prefer-wait-for-and-eventually-to-sleep
<nik90> asac: if you want it to be a surpise don't look at https://imgur.com/YHtMwjX
<kenvandine> robotfuel, for some of the dbus related things, eventually wouldn't work
<kenvandine> i'll look at wait_for too...
<kenvandine> but probably not going to go back and change anything until post rtm
<jgdx> kenvandine, leo wrote a small lambda that called dbus which you can put into an Eventually, though
<jgdx> should replace a lot of them
<robotfuel> kenvandine: you can use a timeout with eventually self.assertThat(foo.bar, Eventually(Equals(123), timeout=30))
<asac> ogra_: i upgraded. does it mean i need a new app installed?
<ogra_> asac, clock reboot isnt in the image, you need to install it from the store
<robotfuel> kenvandine: the default timeout for eventually is 10 seconds, if you have to wait longer than that, it's probably a bug.
<ogra_> it comes as standalone icon (called "clock reboot" )
<kenvandine> it's is far less that that
<cyphermox_> davmor2: would you like to test mtp? :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: on slowband I can try :)
<cyphermox_> ok, silo 7
<cyphermox_> just any extra testing is welcome
<davmor2> cyphermox: will do I have a little music I can test it with :)
<cyphermox_> cool
<cyphermox_> Windows support is in, if you're so unlucky to still have one such proprietary system.
<davmor2> cyphermox: that I can test on Monday for you when I'm back at home
<cyphermox_> k
<davmor2> cyphermox: win7 and win 8 I have at home
<cyphermox_> awesome, I couldn't test Windows 8, I only have one system with 7
<davmor2> I don't have 8.1 though
<cyphermox_> shouldn't be substancially different than 8 for mtp
<cyphermox_> i suspect if it works on 7 it will work on 8, I don't see why Microsoft developers would feel the need to completely reimplement, in a fundamentally different way, their own specification
<cyphermox_> but I could be wrong ;)
<asac> ogra_: you know why we didnt just update the clock app?
 * asac searches store
<popey> because it wasnt ready
<ogra_> asac, because it isnt feature complete yet
<popey> we wanted to have a version in the store for testing which didnt replace the existing one until it was done
<asac> ic ic
<asac> will try it now
<ogra_> but it is soooo shiny !!!
<popey> when the next promoted image comes out, we will replace the clock with the new one, and remove clock reboot from the store
<popey> so yeah, get a promoted image and we'll get you your clock
<asac> yeah its indeed buggy still
<mibofra> guys, I can't start lightdm (with Mir of course), does anyone want to see the log of lightdm?
<asac> always end up hanging while swiping
<ogra_> but beautiful
<asac> and also i always end up in the location select dialog somehow
<ogra_> thats tvoss' fault
<ogra_> happens for all apps that try to use location
<ogra_> (open the camera or the browser)
<ogra_> oh, wow, the broeser now asks me three times if it can access location data
<asac> ogra_: the new camera/browser inn store i assume? the one in promoted image doesnt have that yet :)
<ogra_> ah, promoted ... ancient stuff
<asac> anyway, looks awesome
 * asac will refrain from updating more apps from store then
 * asac thinks we lack a promotion approach for apps in store
<asac> beuno: ^
<ogra_> we lack promotions in general :P
<mibofra> uhm
<asac> ok i see how promotion is ambiguous in context of store... marketing campaign vs. beta testing
<ogra_> asac, well a few days of traincon-0 simply became the standard over the last weeks
<ogra_> before we can promote anything that is
<asac> right. but seems to work - even if we all would like to see promotions happening without any alert state
<jgdx> awe_,  hey, was ModemTechnologies submitted to upstream? Ref https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/commit/4d408c22d8665367cf463ff0e8192be120575a9f
<nik90> asac: 5:38 PM <asac> always end up hanging while swiping  --> Does this happen in the old clock app or the new one?
<asac> nik90: new one
<asac> well i havent checked the new-old one i get from store
<kenvandine> does anyone know of a way to center and wrap text in a ListItem.Caption?
<nik90> asac: hmm confusing...ok the one you install from the ubuntu store is the clock reboot. You are referring to that? or the one with the purple background?
<nik90> asac: I have never seen clock reboot (white background) hangup on me anything
<nik90> s/anything/anytime
<awe_> jgdx, yes
<awe_> org.ofono.RadioSettings::ModemTechnologies
<jgdx> awe_, ack
<jdstrand> cwayne, mardy, dbarth: uploading new scope policy for the accounts denials in a few
<cwayne> jdstrand: you're my hero
<jdstrand> \o/
<ybon> jdstrand: QtLocation seems to store cache in QStandardPaths::GenericCacheLocation is that a constant familiar for you?
<ybon> cf http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qstandardpaths.html
<jdstrand> ybon: I am going to point you at kalikiana. he made sure that all this worked right in other parts of the toolkit
<ybon> jdstrand: thanks :)
<ybon> kalikiana: around by chance? :)
<jdstrand> ybon: can you paste the path that QtLocation is using which is getting denied by apparmor for kalikiana?
<ybon> sure
<ybon> for reference, the line in the QtLocation I'm refering to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/qtlocation-opensource-src/utopic-proposed/view/head:/src/location/maps/qgeotilecache.cpp#L119
<ybon> kalikiana, jdstrand: here is the path /home/phablet/.cache/QtLocation/
<jdstrand> kalikiana: I've not looked personally, but it appears QtLocation may not be honoring applicationName or similar
<mibofra> guy, can anyone help me with MIR?
<jdstrand> ybon: you are using location-service?
<ybon> jdstrand: I'm not sure what you call location-service
<jdstrand> well, I think QtLocation is supposed to use location-service
<ybon> I'm using a QtMap object
<ybon> with a plugin
<jdstrand> kalikiana: might need to ask tvoss if you are curious about location-service
<ybon> here is the code https://github.com/yohanboniface/OSMTouch/blob/master/OSMTouch.qml#L80
<dbarth> jdstrand: thank you!
<kalikiana> ybon: that code is technically correct, xdg_cache_home is shared on the desktop - jdstrand I can't check right now, is it set on the phone? It's expected that no app name is passed but it must be set by our launcher I think
<beuno> asac, we have them, no?
<beuno> in the scopes, they are called highlights
<jdstrand> kalikiana: I'm not sure. ybon asked me about the denial and I said that the denial should not be fixed and that applicationName was probably not correctly set.
<ybon> I sware it's set :)
<jdstrand> right
<ybon> https://github.com/yohanboniface/OSMTouch/blob/master/OSMTouch.qml#L24
<jdstrand> which is why I pointed you at kalikiana
<asac> beuno: the marketing campaign promotions yes; the feature for app devs including us to do beta channel type releases: i guess no (but would be super useful for our release story)
<ybon> maybe it's not done the proper way, though
<jdstrand> that looks ok to me
<jdstrand> ybon: does it use an C++ or is it all qml?
<ybon> all qml
<jdstrand> yeah, that is all you should have to do
<jdstrand> kalikiana: ^
<ybon> I've no C++ licence yet
<jdstrand> ybon: maybe file a bug and ping kalikiana so he can look at it when he has time?
<ybon> kalikiana: I'm not sure to get you well, are you saying that ~/.cache is the expected final path? or that the QtLocation code is correct, but the QStandardPaths::GenericCacheLocation value is missing or something?
<ybon> this is the related issue on OSMTouch https://bugs.launchpad.net/osmtouch/+bug/1276658
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1276658 in OSMTouch "Add offline cache" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kalikiana> ybon: jdstrand what I mean is that the code in qtlocation is correct and that xdg_cache_home should contain the app specific path already - otherwise all existing code using QStandardPaths::GenericCacheLocation would have to be ifdeffed
<kalikiana> Because the semantics on the desktop are different
<ybon> kalikiana: should I do something on my app to get xdg_cache_home set?
<kalikiana> Ybon no, definitely not (unless you want a work-around for now)
<jdstrand> this seems to be working ok for non-QtLocation though, otherwise we'd have massive breakage on touch
<ybon> depending on how this can be fixed, I'd be happy to have a workaround, if you know some, kalikiana, thanks :)
<ybon> but if there is an easy proper fix, no need of course
<kalikiana> ybon is your app available somewhere? I can take a closer look on Monday
<kalikiana> Meanwhile please file a bug and assign to me
<ybon> kalikiana: sure, it's on the store, name OSMTouch, and the code is here https://github.com/yohanboniface/OSMTouch/blob/master/OSMTouch.qml#L24
<ybon> ok, thanks!
<ybon> kalikiana: you should be assigned on https://bugs.launchpad.net/osmtouch/+bug/1276658 thanks a lot :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1276658 in OSMTouch "Add offline cache" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kalikiana> ybon: cool. Not certain if it's the same issue or separate but I'll verify that
<ybon> thank you :)
<popey> tedg: you planning to enable translations at https://translations.launchpad.net/indicator-messages or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages ?
<popey> or is it somewhere else?
<tedg> popey, Uhm, no. It's in main so it should be part of the normal lang packs.
<popey> hm
<cwayne> jdstrand: so am i waiting for 1.2.20?
<jdstrand> cwayne: yes, going through local testing now
<popey> tedg: any idea where I find that, looking for "Notification Center" (should be Centre in en_GB) ☻
<cwayne> jdstrand: cool, thanks
<tedg> popey, Oh, we explicitly don't allow that translation, it's stupid :-)
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<tedg> popey, Should be here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/indicator-messages/+pots/indicator-messages/en_GB/+translate
<tedg> popey, Seems the pot hasn't updated
<tedg> charles, Is this part of your translations fix? Has that landed in archive? ^
<charles> tedg, /me clicks
<farbod> hi,how can i install ubuntu on my phone?(its Xperia Ion)
<dobey> !devices | farbod
<ubot5> farbod: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<farbod> hmmm,but ubuntu-touch is only for Nexus :( :( :(
<charles> tedg, _("Notification center") is merged and that fix didn't affect i-messages because i-messages doesn't use CMake yet.
<charles> let's see what happens when I run 'make pot' locally on i-messages
<farbod> is thare any way to install it on my xperia ion device?
<farbod> ?
<charles> popey, tedg, when I run "make indicator-messages.pot" from a trunk sandbox I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8055397/, which includes the "Notification center" string
<sergiusens> farbod: if you can get the android tree, port it by following the porting guide and some knowledge of android; yes
<sergiusens> farbod: given that the hardware is supported
<popey> charles: is that good or bad?
<farbod> sergiusens:!!!
<charles> popey, well it's good that the string is showing up in the potfile... I don't know how potfiles get updated from that point to translations.launchpad.net though
<charles> ted, do you know?
<popey> dpm will know ☻
<charles> ack
<charles> dpm will know
<dobey> farbod: several xperia devices are listed on that page. starting from one of those builds and enaging with the people who ported them, is probably your best bet
<farbod> dobey:but i have Xperia Ion and in the list we dont have Ion. :( :(
<dobey> farbod: yes, but you can probably talk with the people who ported to the other xperia devices to get help porting it to your device
<dobey> because it's probably similar to one or more of the other xperian phones
<dobey> xperia even
<farbod> dobey:thank you,but i think its better to buy nexus :( :) :D
<dpm> charles, if you commit the .pot file and it lands in trunk, then LP picks it up automatically
<charles> dpm, I think I'm misunderstanding -- indicator-messages has never had a .pot file committed afaik; it's generated at build time
<charles> dpm, the existing strings for i-messages got into translate.lp somehow
<charles> dpm, so if we had to commit the .pot file, we wouldn't have any translations for indicator-messages at all right now...?
<dpm> charles, translations can be enabled in 2 places: in the upstream project and in the source package. i-m has them enabled in the source package only. I'd recommend to enable them on upstream as well, so that the actual .po files land in the source tree, but they will work in any case:
<beuno> asac, we will!
<dpm> charles, in your case, the .pot file is updated when you do a package upload - the dh_translations rule takes care of that, and then it is feed to LP, which updates the translatable messages
<asac> beuno: awesome ... when? :)
<dpm> charles, my recommendation would be to set up translations for the upstream, as with other projects. It doesn't take more than a couple of mins to set up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LpProjectConfiguration. That'll make translations land upstream
<charles> dpm, thanks, that makes sense
<dpm> charles, ok cool, let me know if I can help with anything else
<charles> I'm wondering if the other indicators are also affected, afaik all of those projects were build from ted's script
<charles> dpm, thank you :)
<beuno> asac, this year! maybe.
 * asac looks up all available definitions of year :)
<dpm> charles, afaik, indicator-network and indicator-location are the only ones that have translations enabled upstream
<asac> i like the term "Draconic Year" without checking the content -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year#Draconic_year
<asac> even better "Vague year" :P
 * asac will add that to his vocabulary
<charles> dpm, so does that mean that the others, e.g. indicator-session or indicator-datetime, also have this issue of the .pot files not being updated for translators on LP?
<charles> dpm, if so I'll walk through the other indicators and set up upstream translations for them as well
<Wellark> who authored the welcoming wizard?
<Wellark> Cimi: ?
<dpm> charles, yes, but it's not an issue if the packages use dh_translations, meaning that their .pot files will be updated on package upload, and the source packages' translatable messages in LP will be up-to-date. So to be clear, I recommend enabling translations upstream, but as long as they are enabled for the source packages, everything should work
<dobey> dpm: is there a bug already about the app start splash screen not showing the translated app name?
<charles> dpm, but indicator-messages has dh-translations in its build-depends and its debian/rules translation is the same as the other indicators (e.g, dh $@ --with translations) so I'm not seeing why indicator-messages has problems that the other indicators don't
<dpm> dobey, bug 1350360 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bugs?field.tag=touch to see other bugs
<ubot5> bug 1350360 in QtMir "App name in the splash screen needs to be localized" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350360
<dpm> charles, ah, then perhaps there's a misconfiguration in the package? I think that might need to be discussed with pitti when he's back, or perhaps seb128 can also help
<dobey> dpm: ok. i was just testing translations in ubuntuone-credentials and noticed it, so wanted to make sure it was filed :)
<charles> dpm, okay
<dobey> charles: what's the bug exactly? translations are just outdated?
<charles> dpm, I'll ask them, and popey if you like I'll update you when I find out more
<dpm> charles, sounds good
<charles> dobey, so the background is there are new translatable strings in indicator-messages that aren't showing up in translations.launchpad.net
<charles> dobey, e.g. if I "make indicator-messages.pot" then the strings are in the new potfile
<charles> dobey, but if I go to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/indicator-messages/+pots/indicator-messages/en_GB/+translate the strings are not there
<charles> so I'm wondering how the potfiles get from A to B, if there's something that's broken along the way
<dobey> oh
<dobey> so, the indicator-messages package import to bzr is broken
<dobey> which might be related?
<charles> Other than this recent commit, I haven't really been shepherding indicator-messages -- what import to bzr breakage is this?
<dobey> the magic importing of debian source packages into bzr branches for the ubuntu archive
<dobey> and the upstream links are wrong
<AlbertA2> kenvandine: Saviq: so for https://bugs.launchpad.net/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/+bug/1230345
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1230345 in Unity 8 "Unity8 should control the display "lock after idle" (with a way to configure the delay)" [High,In progress]
<AlbertA2> kenvandine: Saviq: I've implemented the shell side:
<AlbertA2> https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/fix-1230345
<AlbertA2> https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/unity8/fix-1230345
<kenvandine> AlbertA2, awesome
<dobey> and the translation focus was all wrong
<AlbertA2> kenvandine: Saviq: so I need review volunteers for the two above :)
<kenvandine> AlbertA2, i can review the schema change
<dobey> charles: so, i fixed the upstream links, and the translation focus in the upstream translations config, so maybe it'll get updated soon
 * dobey isn't entirely sure how the ubuntu translations magic works
<charles> dobey, this is the first I've heard of it, but sounds like this was a known issue for you -- so, dyk if the other indicators are working correctly wrt the upload links? :)
<charles> dobey, btw thank you :)
<kenvandine> AlbertA2, does 0 mean never?
<AlbertA2> kenvandine: yeah
<kenvandine> what about locking?
<dobey> charles: i don't know. i just poked at the config and saw a problem. the upstream links and translation focus were still pointing at the 13.10 series
<kenvandine> activity-timeout too right?
<AlbertA2> locking?
<dobey> charles: so i fixed that. i don't know if it will actually fix the problem or not though
<charles> dobey, ack
<kenvandine> i guess from the shell point of view, it's the same
<kenvandine> sleep vs lock
<dobey> if it does we can check the others (rather not go tweaking all of them until we know for sure)
<charles> dobey, I'll look at the translations.launchpad.net link in a couple of hours and see if the problem worked itself out.
<AlbertA2> kenvandine: oh techincally
<AlbertA2> it's a timer
<AlbertA2> that gets disabled if set to 9
<AlbertA2> to 0
<charles> dobey, what's the URL you were looking at to change the upsteam links?
<charles> dobey, if your action fixed it I'll walk through the other indicators' URLs to confirm that there isn't other breakage
<dobey> charles: on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/indicator-messages there is an "Edit sharing details" link above the list of languages
<dobey> (at least, there is for me, i don't know if you also see it)
<charles> dobey, I do
<charles> I've never poked around in this magic...
<Saviq> AlbertA2, awesome, thanks
<asac> alexabreu: to make browser play in background we need media-hub integtration only? or also integration of download manager or something else so we continue to fill the buffer without having to bring app back? do you know?
<alexabreu> asac, mh integration only
<asac> alexabreu: how do we get the data while browser is dead?
<asac> is media-hub downloading on its own?
<alexabreu> asac, the mediahub will do it
<asac> interesting
<alexabreu> asac, it will be handed over all http related context (ua agent, cookies) and will do it through gstream http "module"
<asac> alexabreu: saw that item somewhere down the line for webapps ... are you working on that?
<alexabreu> asac, yes,
<asac> alexabreu: already started?
<alexabreu> asac, been delayed a bit, but audio is working, will start on video playback soon
 * asac just wants to get a level of hope feeling :)
<alexabreu> asac, there is hope :)
<asac> there is always hope. level of hope may differ though :)
<alexabreu> asac, right :)
<asac> now that i know that you work on it, i am 75% confident that you get that working by mid next week and 90% by end next week and 98% that it will be there by end of aug :P
<asac> lol
<asac> thanks
<alexabreu> asac, I am off next week, so I can already tell that you are off a bit :)
<asac> well, with that info it changes to be even higher confidence that it will be done end of aug
<alexabreu> np
<asac> at least
 * asac has a weird formula to predict things
<asac> ok enjoy your week off
<alexabreu> you should write a book about that formula :)
 * genii had a boss that used to tell customers "Two more weeks!" ... every two weeks
<mterry> Wellark, is there a silo for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/connectivity-service/+merge/229965 yet?
<kgunn> mterry: no there's not
<kgunn> handy is just type in the proj to search here
<kgunn> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=
<mterry> kgunn, just did that myself yeah
<mterry> Wellark, kgunn: well it might make sense to add https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/sim-unlock-on-boot/+merge/231015 to it when there is one
<mterry> kgunn, as I note in that MP, I've deliberately implemented it a simpler way that goes against what design wants (they want the SIM unlock dialog under the infographic screen, I've put it on top) purely for simplicity of implentation reasons.  I talked to MacSlow a bit about it today and it's fairly complicated to do
<mterry> kgunn, so I figured just to get the feature in is worth it
<mterry> Just a heads up
<kgunn> yep..thanks mterry, you know i agree with you
<kgunn> sure
 * mterry goes back to wizard-land
<Cimi> Wellark, me and mterry
<felipealmeida> hello
<felipealmeida> I can't build ubuntu for mako
<felipealmeida> lunch doesn't list this option
<cwayne> mterry: http://sinsip.com/Jl.jpg
<mterry> cwayne, lol
<felipealmeida> I have followed this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building
<felipealmeida> I'm using arch linux
<felipealmeida> and installed with phablet-dev-bootstrap as found in yaourt
<felipealmeida> I have already extracted mako vendor files
<felipealmeida> for Android 4.4.2
<felipealmeida> the command lunch aosp_mako-userdebug
<felipealmeida> gives me the following log:
<felipealmeida> http://pastie.org/9476395
<felipealmeida> any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks
<sergiusens> felipealmeida: use phablet-dev-bootstrap from ppa:phablet-team/tools
<felipealmeida> sergiusens: that's from where the PKGBUILD downloads it from
<felipealmeida> specifically https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/phablet-tools/1.0+14.04.20140207-0ubuntu1/+files/phablet-tools_1.0+14.04.20140207.orig.tar.gz
<felipealmeida> the phablet-dev-bootstrap works correctly, or so it seems
<sergiusens> felipealmeida: not sure how you are getting the wrong defaults then
<felipealmeida> I didn't use -v option
<felipealmeida> is that necessary?
<felipealmeida> sergiusens: it looks like it succesfully syncs the repo to use lge-mako when I do lunch aosp-mako_userdebug
<sergiusens> felipealmeida: use phablet-dev-bootstrap --sources aosp --repo-branch phablet-4.4.2_r1
<felipealmeida> but later fails to find the makefile
<felipealmeida> sergiusens: from scratch?
<sergiusens> felipealmeida: you seem to have synced the cyanogenmod one and not the aosp one
<felipealmeida> sergiusens: hmm, it seems like it
<felipealmeida> it has cm in vendor
<felipealmeida> and talks about CM in syncing
<felipealmeida> will try, thanks
<felipealmeida> it will take a long time to complete :)
<felipealmeida> hello
<felipealmeida> I'm getting "Invalid clone.bundle file; ignoring" messsages
<felipealmeida> is this OK?
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: our gerrit might be busted
<rsalveti> let me check
<felipealmeida> rsalveti: oh
<rsalveti> I had that once already, and had to restart gerrit for it to work again
<felipealmeida> something is failing to download with curl (or something like that)
<felipealmeida> but git is working ok
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: if you want to build without our tools:
<rsalveti> repo init -u https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git -b phablet-4.4.2_r1
<rsalveti> repo sync
<rsalveti> add vendors
<rsalveti> then lunch
<rsalveti> yeah, it seems to be stuck in one repo here
<felipealmeida> hmm, I'll try with the repo then
<felipealmeida> your tools add the vendors automatically?
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: yup
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: will ask someone to restart the server, but that might take a while
<rsalveti> you could also use our src package
<rsalveti> the only difference in there is that we don't clone the pre-built toolchain
<rsalveti> so either you have to use ours, or get one used aosp
<rsalveti> *by
<felipealmeida> I see, that's nice, though it didn't work for me yet
<felipealmeida> same problems with Invalid clone.bundle file; ignoring
<felipealmeida> I think I rather wait :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> you can find the source tarball at https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/export/
<rsalveti> let me ping the is folks
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: hm, repo sync worked fine now
<felipealmeida> rsalveti: ubuntu uses wayland in any hardware? or just mir?
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: just mir
<felipealmeida> repo sync from a working copy or from scratch?
<rsalveti> though it should be doable to use wayland, just not with the ubuntu touch stack
<felipealmeida> you've tried
<rsalveti> from a copy, trying from scratch now
<felipealmeida> I'm still getting clone.bundle errors
<felipealmeida> yes, I want to try wayland, but learning to use libhybris through ubuntu first
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: oh, you're getting that with repo init
<rsalveti> wtf
<felipealmeida> no
<felipealmeida> repo init works ok
<felipealmeida> repo sync gives the messages
<rsalveti> failed for me with that message
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: jolla is using libhybris and wayland
<felipealmeida> rsalveti: yes, I've heard
<felipealmeida> forgot to look about that though :)
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: but why are you trying to build the android side, want to change the compat side of libhybris?
<rsalveti> if you just want to play with the ubuntu userspace, there's no need to rebuild android
<rsalveti> rebuilding android is only useful if you want to create an android specific library (to abstract something) and then export that via libhybris
<felipealmeida> I want to learn :)
<felipealmeida> but I only want to learn the native parts
<felipealmeida> so, no java for me. Which means ubuntu or jolla
<felipealmeida> does jolla open source their distribution?
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: right, but that's what I'm saying, depends on what you want to learn :-)
<felipealmeida> oh, I want to learn how to create the full distribution
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: not entirely, no, they have mer as base
<felipealmeida> so I can test on how to port tizen for libhybris for example
<rsalveti> right, wonder why someone would want to do that :P
<felipealmeida> that would require a kernel with SMACK support
<felipealmeida> so I can have tizen on my phone nexus 4 :P
<rsalveti> right, but that's just painful lol
<rsalveti> supporting smack shouldn't be hard
<felipealmeida> everything about android is painful
<felipealmeida> yes, I would just have to add a smack patch
<rsalveti> afaik jolla will add selinux support later on
<rsalveti> we're just using apparmor
<rsalveti> asked someone to restart the server, might take a while though
<rsalveti> as it is late friday
<felipealmeida> no problem
<felipealmeida> I can try it tomorrow
<felipealmeida> rsalveti: so is canonical going to launch a mobile phone in the not-too-distant-future?
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: try it again
<rsalveti> someone just restarted it
<felipealmeida> trying
<felipealmeida> same error...
<felipealmeida> http://pastie.org/9476600
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: http://www.cnet.com/products/bq-aquaris-ubuntu-edition/
<felipealmeida> rsalveti: oh, I missed that
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: but it got up to 100% now
<rsalveti> so that might be harmless
<rsalveti> repo sync is working fine for me now it seems
<rsalveti> repo sync -jX
<rsalveti> depending on how fast is your network
<felipealmeida> still lots of clone.bundle file; ignoring errors
<felipealmeida> good idea to use -jX since I have two wans
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: yeah, got a bunch here as well, probably harmless
<rsalveti> but our gerrit was kind of stuck
<felipealmeida> rsalveti: ok, I'm downloading it here
<felipealmeida> probably going to take a look just monday thoug
<felipealmeida> rsalveti: going home, gn
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: cool, later
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-16
<half_mast> can anyone tell me how to take a screenshot of ubuntu touch
<nhaines> half_mast: connect your device to your computer via USB and run 'phablet-screenshot'
<half_mast> nhaines: Thank you that worked perfectly.
<nhaines> half_mast: great!  :D
<x_root> hello, is possible to use 3/4 fingers support in ubuntu 14.04?
<x_root> i have a multi touch touchpad which used to work fine on windows with synaptic driver.. (but the synaptic functions to it was.. very useless... =/)
<x_root> think if i could try it in ubuntu since is my main since 12.10
<cwayne> jdstrand: still not working confined with 1.2.20 :/
<cwayne> and getting this: syslog:Aug 16 01:07:19 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  592.255080] (0)[9198:com.canonical.s]type=1400 audit(1408151239.937:198): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" profile="com.canonical.scopes.flickr_flickr_1.0.10" name="/home/phablet/.local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net/com.canonical.scopes.flickr_flickr/" pid=9198 comm="com.canonical.s" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<x_root> cwayne,
<x_root> [21:08:26] <x_root> hello, is possible to use 3/4 fingers support in ubuntu 14.04?
<x_root> [21:09:03] * jjohansen saiu (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)
<x_root> [21:09:24] <x_root> i have a multi touch touchpad which used to work fine on windows with synaptic driver.. (but the synaptic functions to it was.. very useless... =/)
<x_root> [21:09:45] <x_root> think if i could try it in ubuntu since is my main since 12.10
<x_root> know something about it?
<cwayne> nope
<x_root> cwayne, just saw.. thanks anyway :)
<josef_pauli> http://www.frys.com/product/8086774?site=sa:adpages%20page:P40_FRI%20date:081514 <-- Fry's wants me to buy a Lenovo A8 Tablet, Android 4.2
<josef_pauli> ... if this were a popular target for ubuntu, I'd read a page or few of guidance
<josef_pauli> ... if a few here think that this were an interesting intall, I'd get one, & try to let y'all help me
<josef_pauli> s/intall/install/ <-- I blame mine aging netbook, and not my still-nimble fingers
<josef_pauli> http://www.frys.com/product/8086774?site=sa:adpages%20page:P40_FRI%20date:081514 <-- Fry's wants me to buy a Lenovo A8 Tablet, Android 4.2
<josef_pauli> ... if this were a popular target for ubuntu, I'd read a page or few of guidance
<josef_pauli> ... if a few here think that this were an interesting intall, I'd get one, & try to let y'all help me
<josef_pauli> o.k... I blame my clumsy fingers
<jdstrand> cwayne: that is a known bug with the scopes. needs an update to the scopes api
<jdstrand> cwayne: I can't find the bug, but pete-woods is working on it
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/ubuntu-home-screen-scope-gesture
<lotuspsychje> nice work guys!
<aha_> Hello all. Q: Can I buy a phone with ubuntu-touch, or must I still wait for it?
<cwayne> jdstrand: hm, i wonder if that's even causing the failure im seeing then.  i can get the nearby (no auth needed) department of the scope working, but as soon as i go to a department that needs auth, it fails
<ostree> is this outdated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting ?
<ostree> and this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AndroidDevel ?
<ostree> ..inconsistent and misleading at least
<cousteau> does Touch use the default Android keyboard?  are there efforts being made into making your own keyboard?  Because I have some ideas.
<cwayne_> whatre the proper dimensions for a click apps icon?
<dobey> cwayne_: 256x256 px
<cwayne_> dobey, thanks
<dobey> cwayne_: no transparency. fill the entire square with content
<gambit2552> Hello is Ubuntu Touch available for the HTC Desire 601 yet?
<ostree> gambit2552, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-17
<sergiusens> mardy: is there any documentation on how to write a provider for online accounts? My target is https://untappd.com/api/docs/v4
<Blueskyder> hello
<Blueskyder> hi
<md5sum> Hi, is it possible to create screenshots without connecting the phone to a PC?
<md5sum> (using the terminal-app maybe?)
<tbr> I tried and failed
<tbr> I tried by installing the phablet-tools package on the device itself
<tbr> it probably is possible to fix that, but I haven't looked into it
<md5sum> will have a look at this tomorrow...
<daker> tbr: no install it on your PC
<daker> then do phablet-screenshot screenshot.jpg
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-10
<wolflarson> installing ubuntu touch now :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Nakul> Hi
<Nakul> I have recently upgraded from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS and I am not able to login to my desktop
<zzarr> desktop/laptop machine?
<Nakul> laptop machine
<Nakul> I have tried all the methods as provided to resolve this issue on http://askubuntu.com/
<Nakul> nothing has worked
<Nakul> I am able to login to TTY
<zzarr> is it just the graphical login that's not working or can't you login at all?
<Nakul> graphical login only
<Nakul> terminal login is working fine
<zzarr> I think you're in the wrong channel, I think #ubuntu is better for you
<zzarr> this channel is for Ubuntu Touch
<Nakul> ok
<Nakul> thanks by the way
<zzarr> np :)
<mcphail> Is there a roadmap to getting video chatting in place on the phone? What would be the likely direction? WebRTC?
<ogra_> mcphail, yeah, webrtc
<mcphail> ogra_: is there already support in the browser? I was wondering if it would be a simple matter of giving browser access to the camera?
<mcphail> (or webapp)
<ogra_> no, there isnt ... first of all it needs trust-prompt/trust-session integration
<ogra_> then oxide needs to learn to manage hw devices
<ogra_> probably oSoMoN knows where that stands, there is definitely work going on to implement it
<mcphail> ogra_: ok - chromium is capable, isn't it?
 * mcphail just wonders how much is baked in already
<mcphail> cheers ogra_
<ogra_> chromium isnt oxide ;)
<mcphail> ogra_: i know
 * svij gets ready for another "Ubuntu Phone Insider" hangout… :)
<popey> oooh
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Lion Day! 😃
<svij> oh no sturmflut2 is back.
<sturmflut2> In all his glory!
<nhaines> svij: aww, I'm jealous.  :P
<svij> nhaines: it's about india :P
<svij> who cares about the us anyway *scnr*
<nhaines> svij: Still sounds interesting!
<patrick__> i kan not zo good englichnbut i try
<patrick__> i have a quest voor the htc hd2 vor ubuntu touch
 * popey looks for Dutch speakers
<patrick__> is er iemant die nederlands kan dat gaat wat sneller
<svij> yay a boolywood scope :D
<svij> uh oh they're meeting with whatsapp guys. Nothing to announce yet
<oSoMoN> mcphail, ogra_: this is work in progress, see bug #1410996
<ubot5> bug 1410996 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Add WebView.mediaAccessPermissionRequested API" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1410996
<ogra_> thx !
<nhaines> svij: I'll alert Softpedia.  "Whatsapp coming to Ubuntu this week.  FACT."
<svij> nhaines: haha
<ogra_> nhaines, thats lame ... "Ubuntu to be the OS of the new facebook phone, Whatsapp now included !"
<ogra_> thats better ;)
<nhaines> Haha
<svij> "no specific news about the us"
<nhaines> I'll settle for broad generalities.
<om26er> es
<zbenjamin> ogra_: how can i disable the adb lock again without reflashing?
<zzarr> hello! time for hard questions... but the situation first, I having a Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition
<zzarr> I want to be able to run X applications on it, ogra_ suggested a chroot yesterday, which sound like an outstanding idea to me
<zzarr> but how would I set it up?
<popey> you could use debootstrap to build a simple chroot.
<popey> Not sure how you'd run x apps unless you used xmir
<zzarr> popey: I want to use xmir
<zzarr> but I don't know how
<zzarr> I have installed the ppa version
<popey> zzarr: sorry, I don't know either, never used xmir
<zzarr> okey
<guest42345> zzarr, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg12499.html
<zzarr> what source should I use for debootstrap?
<ogra_> dont waste your time with debootstrap, use an ubuntu-core tarball ;) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/
<zzarr> thanks guest42345
<guest42345> zzarr, you can also run android apps
<zzarr> how do I run android apps?
<zzarr> thanks ogra_
<zzarr> one thing... the mouse cursor is invisible when I connect a bt mouse
<zzarr> (the ui transforms in to desktop mode)
<popey> that's known.
<zzarr> known fix?
<ogra_> and wanted :)
<zzarr> mouse cursor on most wanted list? (is it a criminal?)
<ogra_> you attached a mouse, so desktop use is assumed
<zzarr> yes, that I know and love
<ogra_> oh, the cursor, sorry misread
<ogra_> the fix will be in the next mir release afaik
<zzarr> I understand that you can't give an exact date when that fix is released, but any idea?
<ogra_> before 16.04 :P
<ogra_> (kidding,... not idea :) ask #ubuntu-mir)
<zzarr> yea :)
<zzarr> I'm thinking about buying ASUS Chromebook Flip when the 4GB version arrives here, is it possible to install Ubuntu with Unity8 on it?
<zzarr> (it's a unit transforming between laptop and tablet)
<zzarr> sry ogra_ I ended up running a debootstrap in any way I want apt ;)
<ogra_> ?
<zzarr> it was only snappy packages in the core
<ogra_> not in the tarball i linked
<ogra_> the snappy tarball is at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily-preinstalled/current/
<zzarr> I wanted vivid, so I browsed around a bit
<ogra_> the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/ is just the content of a "debootstrap --minbase"
<zzarr> I must have done something wrong
<zzarr> ohh.. I see, sorry for me being stupid :O
<ogra_> and the vivid release is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/vivid/release/
<ogra_> fort the non-snappy tarball
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> by the way, I'm thinking of buying a pcduino3 and touch-screen for a project, is it easy or hard to install a graphical interface on a snappy-core dist?
<zzarr> it have a Mali400 GUPU
<zzarr> GPU*
<ogra_> still rather hard, but we're working on it ;)
<zzarr> okey
<ogra_> (there is no Mir framework snap yet, only some experimental hackery)
<ogra_> (and i only just released an RPi image that is even capable of running graphics at all, up to now we didnt have any arm HW that could even run a monitor)
<zzarr> okey, I guess you're a skilled developer (you sound skilled)
<ogra_> well, according to my salary cheque i am skilled enough to fill my fridge with it :)
<svij> ogra_: today I fooled myself "ohh ogra reshared an german ubuntu phone article, I wonder who wrote this… oh that was me."
<ogra_> nah, it was Mr. "guest author" (never met hom though)
<ogra_> *him
<svij> :D
<ogra_> :)
<zzarr> :) I'm a developer too, I can also fill my fridge :D
<zzarr> is there a way to run android apps on Ubuntu Touch at the moment?
<nhaines> No, and there are no such plans.
<Guest82082> yes
<zzarr> Guest82082: how?
<zzarr> nhaines: don't Canonical have a plan to make use of Android apps?
<ogra_> luckily not :)
<Guest82082> zzarr, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13705.html
<nhaines> zzarr: nope.
<zzarr> thanks Guest82082 :)
<ogra_> nobody holds you back to create a dalvik hack that works with Mir and ship that inside your click package though ;(
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> ;)
<nhaines> I'm not sure about that mailing list entry.
<nhaines> Step 1: break your phone.
<Guest82082> nhaines, zzarr is a developer
<zzarr> okey, nhaines and ogra_
<ogra_> well, following that clearly asks for re-flashing after you tried it
<zzarr> I thought of that way yesterday, running Android apps in ARChon
<Guest82082> zzarr, you can also make the terminal app not suspend
<zzarr> Guest82082: how?
<Guest82082> it's just a setting in gsettings
<ogra_> via even more hacks :)
<zzarr> all the hacks :)
<Guest82082> zzarr, http://notyetthere.org/openstore-tweakgeek-and-more/
<zzarr> As much as I don't like Android apps I wish to use my banks app (it will take a while before it's ported to Ubuntu Touch)
<ogra_> i guess you are out of luck with that ... unless you plan to never upgrade your phone after you set it up
<zzarr> if there's a solution now, there will be in the future ;)
<ogra_> i doubt that
<zzarr> why?
<ogra_> there is no sane way to allow execution of android apps in our security model
<zzarr> what about XMir, Chromium and ARChon?
<ogra_> even if you did go the "ship dalvik inside your click" way your app wouldnt have access to anything, missing the android system groups etc etc
<ogra_> the only way to make it run is the apt way which we will never officially support on phones
<ogra_> (since it works around all security)
<zzarr> but XMir will be officially supported?
<ogra_> there might be a chance that someone eventually writes a snappy framework to run it inside a container or so and once the phones moved to snappy you could use that ...
<ogra_> but that woiuld still not give you access to HW
<ogra_> (or any other underlying system bits your app or the VM wants)
<zzarr> true
<ogra_> also you wouldnt be able to actually use the input layer properly i guess
<ogra_> snappy will make all such things possible ... technically ... but that doesnt mean that your app will get along with that
<zzarr> but the bank app I'm talking about only needs a internet connection
<ogra_> you would need transaltion layers everywhere
 * svij wouldn't use banking apps on any phone anyway…
<zzarr> I'll have a look at ARChon later, maybe I can use some code from chromium and make my own app using webkit
<zzarr> I don't see the harm in using it, it's very limited
<ogra_> uuh
<ogra_> that would become a gigantic click package ... if you ship webkit inside :)
<ogra_> (there is no webkit on the phone)
<svij> whats the browser using then?
<ogra_> oxide
<zzarr> what about "include Ubuntu.Webkit" in QML?
<ogra_> i dont think thats supported anymore
<zzarr> okey
<ogra_> webkit was only there in the very early RTM images
<svij> "An oxide /ˈɒksaɪd/ is a chemical compound that contains at least one oxygen atom and one other element[1] in its chemical formula." I see :D
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/oxide
<zzarr> yes, I think you know oxide if you think about it, when it iron oxide we call it rust ;)
<svij> ogra_: I know ;)
<popey> so blink
 * ogra_ blinks
<ogra_> always following popey's commands ;)
<popey> :)
<Guest82082> zzarr, https://chromium.googlesource.com/arc/arc/
<zzarr> interesting
<zzarr> I hope there will be a alien like solution or something in the future for apk to click/snappy
<ogra_> surely possible ... as i said, you would need some kind of android framework your snap can consume, tnnen it might be doable
<zzarr> yepp
<ogra_> and the "alien like tool" is called snapcraft ;) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/snappy-devel/2015-August/000995.html
<zzarr> I found this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/chromium-browser-ported-mir-display-server
<zzarr> cool ogra_ :)
<ogra_> yeah, shows that past technologies could be ported to Mir :)
<ogra_> (march 2014 ... )
<zzarr> yepp (I saw the date ;) )
<zzarr> I got an update for my phone :D
<zzarr> how often will I get updates?
<Guest82082> 6 weeks on the stable channel :| :| :|
<Guest82082> :| :| :| 6 weeks = forever
<zzarr> I have proposed
<zzarr> so, each 6'th week for stable
<ogra_> daily on the rc-proposed channel (with exclusion of the weekends, so things get dogfooded for more than 24h without reboot over weekends)
<zzarr> okey
<Guest82082> OTA6 Expected:
<Guest82082> 2015-08-20   https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww34-2015
<zzarr> thanks
<Guest82082> OTA7 Expected:
<Guest82082> 2015-10-01 https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww40-2015
<Guest82082> etc
<Guest82082> zzarr, btw, ogra_ not just some developer is The developer
<Guest82082> :P
<ogra_> lol
<Guest82082> *is
<Guest82082> an his fridge is ginormas
<Guest82082> *and
<zzarr> :D
<zzarr> I have a question I just thought of, let's pretend I have a headset at home, connected to my computer and my phone charging, will it be possible to talk thought the headset with some one on the phone?
<ogra_> sounds like a useful feature but you would need quite some hackery for that
<zzarr> something for the future :)
<zzarr> not that it matters, but is there any reason why it says ubuntu and have the 5 dots under instead of the rotating ubuntu symbol when booting proposed?
<ogra_> to make it look more like all other ubuntus :)
<zzarr> :)
<popey> yeah, thats the new bootsplash
<ogra_> (i think it was quite some work to get rid of the spinner)
<popey> "new" / "old"
<zzarr> I think it's nicer :)
<ogra_> definitely
 * ogra_ wasted nearly his whole weeked playing "day-d-tower-rush" sitting in the garden ... nearly as addicting as MvM ... i wonder if i should upload the click i had to build to make it work fullscreen :)
<ogra_> i would have tried popey's offline HTML5 setup but couldnt find it anywhere
<popey> github
<popey> its where all the cool kids hang out
<popey> https://github.com/popey/ubuntu-html5-template
<ogra_> popey, i mean the game :P
<popey> oh
<zzarr> I love the open source community :D
<zzarr> did I say something wrong?
<popey> eh?
<zzarr> I thought I killed the chat ;)
<ogra_> la chat est mort !
<zzarr> :( chatten är död :(
<ogra_> (no you didnt, but we sometimes actually do work aside from IRC ;) )
<zzarr> :D
<zzarr> me 2
<ogra_> (except popey, he only does IRC indeed :P )
<JanC> s/la chat/le chat/ ? :)
<ogra_> yeah, french gender cofusion
<ogra_> *con
<zzarr> :)
<zzarr> I can't speak french
 * ogra_ neither ... said my french teacher ... 
<svij> Je ne parle pas francais <-- that's the only sentence I know !
<popey> outrage
<ogra_> popey, is that le or la outrage ?
 * popey tries to remember GCSE French
<popey> l'outrage I think.
<svij> popey: haha
<ogra_> lol, thats cheap !
<zzarr> :D
<davmor2> popey: you're just going on L'oreal for that aren't you ;)
<ogra_> oh, and i always thought that was his bed-hair in the eraly morning hangouts ...
<davmor2> popey: surely it is Zut Alors!
<JanC> svij: "Je ne parle pas le français" you mean?  :)
<Guest82082> omlette du fromage!
<Guest82082> je suis une hélicoptère
<zzarr> is Jesus in a helicopter?
<zzarr> I have funny letters too åäö
<Guest82082> :)) ze german?
<zzarr> Swedish :)
<Guest82082> ah, ikea :D
<Guest82082> got it
<zzarr> yes :)
<svij> lol
<popey> \o/ volvo
<Guest82082> volvo is chinese
<ogra_> please press the elk key
<svij> JanC: uh, oh, the "le" is definitely wrong there.
<zzarr> Volvo was bought by a Chinese company
<Guest82082> yeah :(
<k1l> too bad for volvo. i really liked my 960 :) my brother still drives it
<zzarr> :)
<zzarr> good cars, my father and mother had one for 15 years without any mayor problem
 * popey still loves his V70
<popey> I have had mine for 14 years
<popey> used to have a debian sticker in the back, but that faded
<popey> wish we sold ubuntu stickers in the store
<zzarr> I'm from the same town as Gevalia :) (Coffee brand)
<popey> (big ones, sticky on the reverse)
<zzarr> :)
<zzarr> The town is called Gävle
<JanC> most Volvos are still built in Belgium   :)
<zzarr> true true
<JanC> followed by the Swedish factory
<JanC> IIRC they will only build cars in China for the Chinese & other Asian markets
<zzarr> okey, nice
<JanC> (at least for now)
<JanC> most of the cost advantage of manufacturing in China would be lost in transport back to Europe anyway
<zzarr> yea
<k1l> well, the 960 got more than 500.000km on the speedo. and still runs just fine. but the petrol consupmtion is "a bit" high :X
<zzarr> high consumption is a problem with older Volvos
<zzarr> Qt Creator... hello! I changed that string, stop using the old!
<zzarr> sry, just some minor rage
<zzarr> compiling :)
<zzarr> it takes forever
<kenvandine> mandel, any luck figuring out what's up with that fix-network branch?
<abeato> Kaleo, ping
<ProstheticS> ..
<ProstheticS> oops, didnt mean to hit enter on thato ne
<dobey> eh, how does one open a url from the terminal on the phone?
<dobey> there's no xdg-open or gvfs-open :(
<ogra_> i bet you could do some magic content-hub invocation
<dobey> i don't wnat content hub. i'm not trying to read data from one app or share it to another. i just want to test opening a url via url-dispatcher
<ogra_> err, url-dispatcher
<ogra_> i always mix these two up
<ogra_> (we need to merge them to stop confusing me !!!)
<popey> dobey: good question!
<mcphail> oSoMoN: thanks - I have +1'd the bug. Would like to see video chatting working
<oSoMoN> mcphail, yeah, getting that to work will be a great milestone for the browser app
<mcphail> oSoMoN: out of interest, how much of the "plumbing" is already there?
<davmor2> dobey: webbrowser-app http://www.ubuntu.com?
<dobey> davmor2: no, i don't want to launch an app with a url. just a url
<dobey> (and it's not an http url)
<oSoMoN> mcphail, for microphone use, I think most of it is already there, for camera access, not really sure yet
<davmor2> dobey: fair enough
<mcphail> oSoMoN: cheers
<pete-woods> ogra_: hi. I'm having trouble maintaining a stable connection to my arale and krillin (which is flashed to wily right now)
<pete-woods> I've tried replacing my USB cable
<pete-woods> is this a known thing?
<pete-woods>  / have I missed an important post on ubuntu-phone
<pete-woods> it works for a little while if I toggle developer mode off and on again
<pete-woods> but soon stops working, requiring another toggle
<ogra_> USB is generally a bit flaky on arale ... try using a slower connection like USB 2.0 or 1.1 ... 3.0 will definitely cause issues
<pete-woods> I don't have USB 3
<pete-woods> this also happens on krillin, though
<pete-woods> makes silo testing quite a PITA
<pete-woods> as it doesn't stay connected long enough to update the silo
<ogra_> beyond that i dont know if the HWE teams work on researching that issue further, john-mcaleely might be able to tell
<john-mcaleely> well, it is 'not widely reported' on krillin
<john-mcaleely> to the extent I'd say, what's up with your setup :-)
<ogra_> oh, i totally missed the krillin in the first sentence :P
<john-mcaleely> krillin generally seems reliable
<john-mcaleely> arale, on the other hand, flaky as a flaky thing
<ogra_> my overheated brain just played back the standard answer here :P
<john-mcaleely> use usb 2, cross your fingers, and repeat
<pete-woods> my laptop only has usb2
<john-mcaleely> try a different hub (for arale)
<john-mcaleely> suspect your setup (for krillin)
<pete-woods> it's almost like the adb daemon on the device is crashing
<pete-woods>  / freezing
<ogra_> tnen you would have reports in /var/crash
<john-mcaleely> oh, or things you do to the image.
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> its wily
<john-mcaleely> could the oom killer thingie kill it?
<john-mcaleely> oh, wily?
<ogra_> i wouldnt trust wily image at all currently
<john-mcaleely> very new ground. here be demons
<ogra_> yeah
<john-mcaleely> I've never used it
<pete-woods> right
<ogra_> *especially* for C++
<john-mcaleely> doubly, especially for anything ++
<pete-woods> will flash to vivid if I can get through a bootstrap boot with it
<pete-woods> are there special rules for arale
<john-mcaleely> yeah. it's broken
<pete-woods> (I seem to remember something like that)
<ogra_> same as always ...
<pete-woods> ah
<john-mcaleely> use a known-good usb setup :-)
<ogra_> different recovery.img indeed
<john-mcaleely> oh, that, yes
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<pete-woods> I have the different recovery image for krillin
<ogra_> listed there in the table
<pete-woods> there's one for arale too?
<john-mcaleely> ooh. I didn't know the bot knew that
<ogra_> yes
<pete-woods> right
<davmor2> ogra_: is the standard answer snappy fixes everything?
<pete-woods> got it
<pete-woods> thanks
<ogra_> they are device specific
<john-mcaleely> can we add !recovery ?
<ogra_> davmor2, !
<davmor2> <ogra_> my overheated brain just played back the standard answer here :P
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, i bet we can, noit sure how though ... popey might know whom to ping
<ogra_> dayeah, tha exclamation mark was to confirm your statement ;)
<john-mcaleely> interesting. lets see :-)
<ogra_> davmor2, ^
<popey> wat wat?
<popey> oh, to the bot, sure
<ogra_> popey, adding commands to the bot, whom does john-mcaleely need to ping ?
<ogra_> alan bell ?
<john-mcaleely> I'd love it to know !recovery
<ogra_> or the irc ops channel ?
<popey> what do you want it to say?
<popey> I can do that
<john-mcaleely> !recovery
<ubot5> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<john-mcaleely> hrm
<popey> you did that then
<john-mcaleely> maybe
<john-mcaleely> !recovery-flash
<john-mcaleely> aha
<popey> we can have a specific recovery entry just for this channel
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> just tell me what you want it to say
<popey> which will override the one used in #ubuntu
<ogra_> better than pointing to desktop recovery :)
<john-mcaleely> "You need to use the right recovery.img for your device when flashing with adb: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<john-mcaleely> "
<john-mcaleely> lol
<john-mcaleely> maybe so
<ogra_> i would also point to the table ...
<ogra_> there is so much content on that page
<ogra_> the table gives a hint where to look for the link
<john-mcaleely> true
<popey> ubot5: recovery-#ubuntu-touch is <reply> You need to use the right recovery.img for your device when flashing with adb: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<pete-woods> can anyone tell me the magic combination to get arale into fastboot mode? I've tried holding "vol up" on, but it takes me to the spinning ubuntu logo / recovery kernel thingy
<john-mcaleely> !recovery
<ubot5> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<popey> it needs someone else to +1 I think
<popey> hang fire
<pete-woods> hmm, soft-bricked now, it seems :( no longer booting
<john-mcaleely> pete-woods, "Long press Power + Down:"
<pete-woods> john-mcaleely: thanks!
<popey> !recovery
<ubot5> You need to use the right recovery.img for your device when flashing with adb: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<popey> \o/
<davmor2> popey: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMvF2pPeb5E
<popey> Radio 1!?
<popey> thats for young people!
<davmor2> popey: just listen to it
<davmor2> popey: Plus I'm younger than you :P
<popey> nice!
 * popey downloads
<popey> You win this time Mr Morley!
<pete-woods> john-mcaleely: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12048900/
<pete-woods> is what I end up with from fastboot / bootstrap
<pete-woods> I'm obviously doing something wrong here..
<john-mcaleely> pete-woods, looks like fastboot is up, and your usb is flaky
<pete-woods> but to suddenly get flaky? after years of it working?
<pete-woods> I guess it's possible
<kenvandine> i had a cable go bad
<kenvandine> suddenly got flaky
<pete-woods> I already changed to two different cables
<kenvandine> ok
<pete-woods> okay, I apparently have like 3 dead USB cables..
<pete-woods> a fourth one works!
<faenil> bschaefer: pingie
<bschaefer> faenil, pong
<faenil> bschaefer: did you try getting apkenv to work on ubuntu touch?
<bschaefer> faenil, i've not tried that out
<ogra_> that only works for non java apps anyway, no ?
<ogra_> (unless youo also provide the whole VM)
<faenil> bschaefer: ok, I was thinking of giving that a spin whenever I have some free hacking time
<faenil> bschaefer: what is the status of sdl2 on UT?
<ogra_> works awesome
<faenil> great
<ogra_> install neveball, neverputt or tuxracer from the store ;)
<faenil> ogra_: ok :D
<ogra_> they all run natively on Mir via SDL2
<faenil> cool stuff
<ogra_> yep
<faenil> I don't know much about apkenv atm, but I thought it could be a good starting point
<faenil> I thought it was actually the opposite, it ran java apps but needed hacks for the ndk ones
<faenil> but your point makes more sense
<bschaefer> faenil, it should work fine as long as you use
<bschaefer> faenil, what version of mir? If you're 0.12 you should be fine
<bschaefer> if you are greater then that you'll need this branch:
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/+junk/SDL2-new-mir-ABI
<ogra_> faenil, well, i only glanced over the docs of apkenv and it looked to me like it was only some re-pack thing ...
<faenil> bschaefer: I don't know yet when I'll have time to play with that, I guess I'll ping you again when I actually start doing something with it :D
<bschaefer> faenil, awesome would love to hear how that goes :)
<faenil> :)
<bschaefer> as far as tuxracer, thats SDL1.2 which i've a branch for
<bschaefer> and it only works on the desktop (since no EGL support)
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/+junk/sdl1.2-mir
<faenil> yeah, it's for ndk stuf...
<faenil> well, some games at least should work :)
<bschaefer> yeah :)
<popey> bschaefer: i know icculus is working on a wrapper for sdl1.2 which presents itself as sdl2, so you can run sdl1.2 apps on sdl2
<faenil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVDFurHbXlI
<bschaefer> popey, yeeeah but he said that to me like... 1-2 years ago :)
<popey> dunno how far he's got
<popey> hahaha
<faenil> :D
<popey> he has the to-do list from hell
<bschaefer> popey, not sure how much priority it has
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> i could only imagine :(
<popey> he will never have no work, that guy
<popey> which is a good thing I guess :)
<bschaefer> haha yup
<john-mcaleely> pete-woods, in fairness, I think it's more likely to be the arale usb controler, not your cables :-/
<john-mcaleely> good to see it working (I got distracted for a while)
<pete-woods> john-mcaleely: if it's useful information, it's a relatively expensive 1ft "Anker" cable that's working
<pete-woods> maybe the short length helps
<pete-woods>  / maybe the cable thickness
<pete-woods> at any rate, it;'s working now :)
<john-mcaleely> short seems to be a theme for 'working'
<faenil> pete-woods: are you using a powered usb hub? (forgive me if this was asked already)
<faenil> in case you aren't, that probably helps
<pete-woods> faenil: I'm not, but it sounds like I need ti buy one
<pete-woods> *to
<faenil> we're waiting to get one delivered
<faenil> to see if it actually helps
<zzarr> hello :)
<ogra_> beuno, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12049072/ ... is there a way to check if the timestamps of the clicks in the sotre are still correct after the upgrade ? we see the stuff in that paste in the generated custome tarballs since very recently
<ogra_> beuno, oh, wait ... ignore me ... thats apparmor
<beuno> ignored
<davmor2> beuno: remember that ogra_ put no time limit on that ignore him ;)
<ogra_> lol
<zzarr> is it ok to leave suggestions here?
<habs> barry: Hi, not sure if this is the right place, but new to system-image, trying to compile system-image-2.2 on a desktop 14.04 deriv and I get this error: http://sprunge.us/UJXS Do you know how I would go about fixing this?
<zzarr> well, my idea is that it should be possible to mute notifications as well as incomming calls between different times
<greyback_> popey: about?
<popey> hello greyback_
<greyback_> popey: hey, could you do me a quick favour: could you edit the summary of https://launchpad.net/qtmir and remove the first bullet point
<greyback_> I think you're on the PSPM team so can do that
 * greyback_ haz no powah
<popey> greyback_: done. look okay?
<greyback_> popey: will do nicely, thanks
<popey> \o/
<popey> np
<barry> habs: system-image 2.2 is way old.  you should either try 3.0.1 or 2.5.1
<barry> preferably 3.0.1
<thepeter-web> Hi :)
<thepeter-web> I have bought bq5 ubuntu edition and I would like to start with doing as real work as possible, but I have some questions (reagrding principles but also technical ones) who can I ask them please?
<Guest82082> !question
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<popey> thepeter-web: yeah, just ask away here.
<popey> or at askubuntu.com :)
<thepeter-web> heh ok why is there a store with need for login do get apps? (I am linux user I know how packaging system work so why do I need to use login?)
<popey> so that we can do things like deliver the same apps to all your devices, keep them in sync, re-download paid apps
<thepeter-web> that is a very first one :D
<popey> doing this on day one means it's easier to add those features later
<popey> without having to say to people "okay, 2 years later, _now_ you need a login"
<thepeter-web> poopey uhm okay but there is a way to use it with this feature is it?
<popey> not all of it is implemented yet
<thepeter-web> cuase that the kind of freedom I like on linux  (decentralisation)
<thepeter-web> cause ^
<thepeter-web> I just would like to u know open terminal and start scripting (optimal would be python, but as I've red official support won't be seen for it soon)
<dobey> you bought a phone, but you want a PC?
<thepeter-web> ehm I bought a device with some abilities somehwere between phone and PC :D
<mcphail> thepeter-web: I can't see that anything stops you opening a terminal and starting scripting...
<dobey> mcphail: probably the common complaint that certain things are not installed; like emacs
<thepeter-web> I don't expect it to be PC, but yes I admit I want more than just smart phone
<dobey> thepeter-web: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<mcphail> thepeter-web: the phone is remarkably hackable. You just need to spend a little bit of time working out the restrictions
<thepeter-web> dobey cool thanks for link I just wanted to know if I can avoid using login and registering email and so on and just install terminal to open it for adjusments :P
<dobey> no, you can't install apps from the store without logging in
<thepeter-web> mcphail that is what I expect from it (since it is opensource :P)
<dobey> you can side-load apps over adb if you have developer mode enabled, and the .click package file to be installed
<ogra_> thepeter-web, being opensource doesnt say anything about the hackability when the binaries are on a device ;) ... that the phones are hackable at all is due to the manufacturers allowing that, you can lock down ubuntu on the phone as much as you can with android :)
<ogra_> (so if the vendors wanted that they could ... )
<thepeter-web> dobey okay, so I am on 15.04 r4 is there documetation about  system? (dir structures and so on), so I am gona get my login in the store to get terminal on :P
<nhaines> thepeter-web: you'll have to download the source and compile the Terminal yourself.
<nhaines> Then you can sideload it without issue.
<dobey> thepeter-web: it is ubuntu
<dobey> thepeter-web: the root filesystem is read-only (it is a phone, after all)
<dobey> hence, the chroot method i linked to
<thepeter-web> orga_ hackability is probably a strong word used by mcphail :D I just want to adjust it as linux machine adjusted can be :P
<mcphail> thepeter-web: file system is similar to stock ubuntu. Clicks packages (e.g. apps from app store) get installed under /opt
<ogra_> thepeter-web, you can do that ... within the bounds of the system ....
<mcphail> thepeter-web: by "hackability" I mean I can write an app in almost any language and expect it to run. That is fairly cool
<ogra_> ou can also hack nearly any part of the system ... technically :)
<dobey> or with an axe
<ogra_> (there are some binary blob drivers that you cant ... obviously)
<nhaines> I'm more than a little impressed that all the OEMs were fine with shipping with unlocked bootloaders.
<thepeter-web> dobey okay but there are still specific thing to work with which I would not expect to be covered on computer but I'll just look for them
<dobey> i don't know what you mean
<nhaines> thepeter-web: you're being awfully vague about it.
<ogra_> nhaines, yeah, both commpanies acted really great here
<ogra_> -m
<mcphail> thepeter-web: you'll need to get used to app confinement and lifecycle management
<thepeter-web> mcphail I would like to get to that point too ... in time :P
<nhaines> ogra_: even locked but unlockable would have been disappointing but acceptable.  Barely.  :)
<thepeter-web> mcphail even with "my own small apps" ?
<mcphail> thepeter-web: yep
<ogra_> yeah, well, a nexus like way was what i hoped for initially ... we got far more ;)
<dobey> nhaines: when an ubuntu phone is in "will it blend?" then you'll know we have been successful
<ogra_> +1
<mcphail> thepeter-web: for your own apps, you can break confinement but it isn't so easy to break lifecycle management.
<nhaines> ogra_: until then, it's slightly less whining in /r/Ubuntu by people who won't buy the phone anyway, so it all works out for me.  :P
<thepeter-web> nhaines sorry for that :) it is because I don't have absolutelly clear idea what adjusments I would like to do since don't really know yet how much is the system "locked" as orga_ menioned
<thepeter-web> so I am just starting my imagination on this one
<ogra_> thepeter-web, well, nothng is locked ... but if you make the readonly bit writable and modify it you can break it badly
<ogra_> for example
<ogra_> if you really want to dig in ... the first thing you shuld do is find out how to re-flash it ;)
<ogra_> then just break it badly til you found your middle ground (or a proper way) for doing what you want
<thepeter-web> orga_ I am very well aware of that danger :P that's why I went here to prenet as much dammage as possible :P
<ogra_> we are here for any concrete questions ;)
<ogra_> and i'd also suggest to subscribe to the ML
<Fgmeizu> Who is familiar with making scopes via scopecreator
<ogra_> Fgmeizu, cwayne can surely point you in the right direction
<thepeter-web> ok so ... I have my contacts exported from old phone, and  I want to import them avoiding thirt party servers connections an so on ... I have them physically copied to the phone, is there a way to just import them to "contacts"?
<Fgmeizu> Allright have tried to make one, installed it on my meizu but not the result I expected
<Fgmeizu> Then made a few builds....
<Fgmeizu> But think i made a mess now in my phone "click wise"
<Fgmeizu> How can i see what packages are installed and how can I remove them from my phone?
<ogra_> thepeter-web, the phone uses syncevolution and i think it is possible to import vcf contacts (not sure about bulk, i use google contacts) ... SIm import and google contact import are the only ones that currently have UI support
<dobey> Fgmeizu: "click list"
<Fgmeizu> Saw somethink in the net like click list, but the package is not listed
<dobey> what package is not listed?
<Fgmeizu> The click package of the scope i made
<ogra_> how did you install it ?
<Fgmeizu> Via scopecreator......scopecreator build
<dobey> that builds a click i guess, but i don't think it installs it?
 * ogra_ has never used scopecreator but i would guess the same
<Fgmeizu> Ok, so where on the phone is it? Because the scope is there
<Fgmeizu> Sorry the package
<dobey> well the contents of the click package would get unpacked under /opt/click.ubuntu.com/
<dobey> what exactly is your problem?
<ogra_> adb shell pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted /tmp/$PACKAGENAME
<Fgmeizu> I tried to make a scope....white screen, no logo, no title.....
<ogra_> hmm, it actually installs it
<dobey> ogra_: oh, eww
<ogra_> looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~scopecreator-team/scopecreator/trunk/view/head:/usr/bin/scopecreator
<Fgmeizu> So worked a bit in scopecreator config....branding etc
<thepeter-web> orga_ I know here is no simple UI for that, will use man to find text config, but step by step, first the terminal and some text editor :P
<popey> we ship nano and vi by default on the phone
<popey> so you're okay for editors..
<popey> ..unless you're some kind of emacs *pervert*
<dobey> popey: you have a very boring definition of editor
<ogra_> ultraedit FTW !!
<popey> "can edit files" is good enough for me
<mcphail> cat ftw
<nhaines> nano is the new ed.
<dobey> it's the plain annoying vi
<dobey> not vim
<Fgmeizu> Uh, i am a normal guy that tries to explore ubuntu touch
<ogra_> vi is for vinners !
<thepeter-web> popey cool :D that will very well sufice
<dobey> and they behave quite differently
<popey> Fgmeizu: welcome to the madhouse
<ogra_> Fgmeizu, i fear you reaally have to wait for cwayne to show up, he wrote that tool
<Fgmeizu> S***t, i am no developer or computer wizz....
<nhaines> I'm looking forward to running LibreOffice 5.0 on my tablet.  :)
<popey> soon...
<dobey> Fgmeizu: i presume you haven't checked the scope logs either?
<ogra_> Fgmeizu, that is why you should wait for the one that can help you to show up :)
 * thepeter-web just found out that file:/// works on browser 
<ogra_> yep
<Fgmeizu> I just have this phone for one month and just 2 weeks looking around these kind of things....
<ogra_> there is also a filemanager app :)
<mcphail> thepeter-web: you are one step away from writing your first webapp for ubuntu!
<ogra_> lol
<nhaines> I noticed last night that the browser now has visible tabs on my Nexus 7... at least it does in landscape mode!
 * ogra_ wants a fullsceen button in the menu
<ogra_> my latest store upload only exists because i couldnt get the game to switch to fullscreen :P
<nhaines> The gesture shortcut for fullscreen should be a 6 finger tap.  :P
<dobey> nhaines: or throwing the phone against a wall
<dobey> "project it, there!"
<ogra_> why 6 if you can take 9 ?
<thepeter-web> mcphail :D :D I take these jokes as any noob should :P (I just hope I just didn't broke CoC by writing this :P)
<Fgmeizu> Dobey: where do I find these?
<mcphail> thepeter-web: I was semi-serious :)
<thepeter-web> mcphail okay then :)
<dobey> Fgmeizu: /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log might have some errors when you try to use your scope. if you tail it, and watch it while trying to use y our scope, you might see it can't get results, or such
<ogra_> thepeter-web, technically you could implement a file browser with a few lines of meta data in a click package that way ...
<ogra_> mcphail is right ;)
<ogra_> (as a webapp)
<mcphail> thepeter-web: i really like the web renderer on Ubuntu, as used by the browser and the webapps. Very fast and standards-compliant
<Fgmeizu> Dobey: ok
<Fgmeizu> Dobey: just removing the package from the phone and trying to build again, opion? I have all files on the pc as well
<thepeter-web> orga_ :) and thats why I wanted the documentation on 15.04 (r4) in the first place :P is there a blog of somebody decsribing how he/she did it? (u know examples ... easiest to learn on them :P)
<dobey> Fgmeizu: ok. i'm just giving you hints on where to look to find out what's not working for you, so that you may fix it. i've not used that script myself, and i don't know what you're trying to do exactly
<dobey> thepeter-web: i presume they all did it on an actual PC, using the SDK :)
<dobey> which has fairly decent documentation, and a template for creating a web app :)
<thepeter-web> dobey uhm you are probably right :P
 * ogra_ does it using vi in a terminal ;) 
<dobey> yeah, i did it with emacs
<dobey> i have an aversion to IDEs
<Fgmeizu> Dobey sorry, i am a nono programming wise so 89% you tell me is new.....but I am lerning
<ogra_> even my QML ones
<Fgmeizu> Learning
<thepeter-web> orga_ or dobey wil you share there few lines with me?
<thepeter-web> these ^
<nhaines> thepeter-web: have you been to http://developer.ubuntu.com/ ?
<thepeter-web> nhaines yes but the thing is that phone is the only ubuntu device I currently have :P
<ogra_> thepeter-web, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/day-d-app.tgz ... thats a game i just uploaded to the stoe today
<nhaines> thepeter-web: then only read the developer documentation for the phone?
<ogra_> took about 10min of work (since i have the files as templates)
<ogra_> thepeter-web, untar ... then run: click build day-d/
<ogra_> that produces a click package
<ogra_> to get the click command use the SDK PPA to install it
<ogra_> on the phone you can then use pkcon to install the produced click
<ogra_> (clicks get installed as user, not system wide like debs)
<thepeter-web> orga_ thx will try it ... oh okay I am going to get thourgh that registration on store
<mcphail> thepeter-web: ogra_ , not orga_ :)
<thepeter-web> mcphail ups thx it seems I am too tired, so ... enough humiliation for today
<nhaines> I for one always appreciate how helpful orca_ is to everyone.
<thepeter-web> thank for first contact chat will CU here sooner or later :P
 * thepeter-web starts his own ubuntu touch exploration expedition, that's he always like on linux - exploring everything
<mcphail> thepeter-web: enjoy!
<thepeter-web> mcphail :) thanks I already do :P
<abacustard> helloooo - quick one - what do I have to do with .img files to adb sideload them?
<abacustard> specifically - wily-preinstalled-system-armel+grouper.img wily-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img and wily-preinstalled-boot-armhf+grouper.img
<abacustard> Bueller - anyone?
<nhaines> !patience | abacustard
<ubot5> abacustard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<abacustard> plse could someone advise me as to how to sideload touch on Nexus 7 grouper
<abacustard> specifically - wily-preinstalled-system-armel+grouper.img wily-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img and wily-preinstalled-boot-armhf+grouper.img
<nhaines> abacustard: what do you mean by "sideload"?
<abacustard> adb sideload from my laptop into CWM
<abacustard> i had tried phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel /ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu-developer/generic
<abacustard> and
<abacustard> various other channels but I can't find a channel with a json for grouper
<nhaines> Sorry, I thought 'grouper' was the name for the GSM version of 'flo'.
<mcphail> abacustard: what one is grouper? is that the 2012 or 2013 nexus 7?
<nhaines> Grouper isn't supported and can't run Ubuntu.
<nhaines> mcphail: it's the wifi 2012 model.
<mcphail> nhaines: I think the 2012 ones can't run ubuntu
<mcphail> nhaines: sorry - nick error!
<mcphail> abacustard: ^
<abacustard> i had quantal running earlier
<abacustard> but it was pretty unresponsive
<nhaines> If you want to run Ubuntu on it, you'll need to port it yourself.
<nhaines> And there are no graphics drivers available if I recall.
<abacustard> thanks nhaines
<abacustard> xda seems to have a few successes
<nhaines> abacustard: Hopefully so!
<abacustard> still a bit confised as to why the developer preview would work but nothing else BUT confusion is a state I am cofmortable with so hey ho
<mcphail> abacustard: support was dropped
<nhaines> abacustard: because AOSP dropped support for the hardware.
<nhaines> They spend significant time and resources trying to port it, but it was resources they didn't have.  And since they were almost a year off from their announced release date even after dropping support for the Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 7 (2012), I'd say it was probably the right call, no matter how annoyed I was about it.  :)
<abacustard> makes sense - thanks so much for your help nhaines
<nhaines> abacustard: sure.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but maybe you saved some time.  See if anyone's still working on it over at xda perhaps!
<abacustard> and mcphail!
<abacustard> re: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<abacustard> why are there grouper.img listed?
<habs> barry: I'd like to but I really can't because I'm working on a patch for an Ubuntu 14.04 LTS deriv and system-image-2.2 is the latest supported version in Trusty
<nhaines> Because they commited to maintaining the daily builds so that if the community stepped up and did the port, they'd accept the patches upstream so that everyone could use them.
<habs> barry: Does it seem like my problem http://sprunge.us/UJXS is related to the package version / will be fixed in a newer one? If so I could try compiling the newer version but I'd still need for it to work on the older one
<barry> habs: i'm almost positive the permission error is fixed in later versions, and the timeouts were due to race conditions that were also fixed.
<abacustard> nhaines: ok I understand now - thanks again
<nhaines> abacustard: it was a good question. :)
<mterry> ralsina, hello!  I see that once upon the time, you set ubuntu-push to not show a notification when the greeter is up.  Why is that?  Feels weirdly out-of-sorts with how we treat SMS
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-11
<maggots> hello
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut2> dholbach: Morning!
<zzarr> moring
<zzarr> morning*
<zzarr> ogra_: is there a place where one can suggest features?
<dholbach> hey sturmflut2
<morphis> ogra_: are you fine with this minor change on bluetooth-touch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12054089/ ?
<robin-hero> Hey. I just saw Display is supported now under Linux, Is any chance that Ubuntu Phone will support is in the near future? So I will be able to connect my bq to an external screen.
<popey> robin-hero: i dont think the bq supports mhl
<robin-hero> popey: If I am right DisplayLink works with on USB port, not on MHL.
<popey> well, i don't think the bq supports video out over the usb port, but I may be wrong
<sturmflut2> popey: bq sells an MHL cable for the Aquaris line, but explicitely states that it's not compatible with vegetahd, so it's most likely also not compatible with krillin.
<popey> right
<popey> makes sense
<nhaines> willcooke: good morning!
<willcooke> hi nhaines
<ogra_> morphis, totally
<ogra_> zzarr, depends, if it is just a small enhancement, file a bu against the component and mark it wishlist ... if it is a bigger feature spanning across multiple components, drop a mail to the ML for discussion
<ogra_> *file a bug
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> it's just a feature, not a bug, I wish to be able to schedule when the phone can make sounds or not (except the alarm which always should make a sound)
<zzarr> one thing I have noticed is that the zipcode don't match home nor at my workplace
<zzarr> (on the nearby scope)
<zzarr> it could be a map-data problem
<ogra_> zzarr, did you try to pull-refresh it ?
<ogra_> it usually boots with the wrong place for me and updates to the proper location after the first refresh
<zzarr> it's the correct address, but the zipcode is wrong
<ogra_> (FSVO proper, i live in house #5 ... depending if i am in the office or the livin room it shows house #2 or #7 :P )
<ogra_> well, file a bu then
<ogra_> +g
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Ingersoll Day! 😃
<zzarr> yes, but the zipcodes are bigger then that, I will look in to it before filing anything
<ogra_> btw, i think scheduled "silent mode" was one of the very first discussions i saw on the ML ... way before we even had a proper image ... that discussion didnt have any followup though
<zzarr> ogra_: so it's on the todo list?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> someone said "this would be nice to have once you guys have a phone image" ... and many people did agree ... and thats it :)
<zzarr> I had that feature on my last phone, it was nice
<zzarr> :D
<ogra_> we simply didnt have even an OS back then and nobody brought up the topic later
<zzarr> now I did ;)
<ogra_> probably makes sense to dig trough the ML archive and refer to that discussion when you re-vive the topic ;)
<zzarr> I will, I will
<zzarr> while at it, of course it should be location based as well ;)
<zzarr> regulating the volume depending on where you are is a nice feature :)
<zzarr> well... food :D
<ProstheticS> hey guys, whens the next OTA?
<popey>  due next week / week after
<ogra_> and then in 6 weeks again ...
<ogra_> and again
<ogra_> tiring :P
<ProstheticS> i imagine it would be, i think its pretty great to see it as regularly as it is tbh , as a user i mean
<ProstheticS> ex android here, it should be good, oh btw, have you ever had system-settings chew about 25% cpu (im on a meizu, so i guess 1 core) forever untill you kill it, ive had it a few times now, i guess i should put a bug through or search and see if there is one already first i mean
<ProstheticS> though, i guess i should reset my system to defaults before i report it, as i have fuse installed at the moment (sshfs on a phone is f*in win.)
<ProstheticS> but yea, it really hampers my battery, i had thought of writing a script to check for it and putting it in cron to see if its doing it and kill it, just to save on battery for now until its fixed or i find what ive done thats caused it :p
<mcphail> ProstheticS: I sem to remember some very detailed bug reports measuring battery drain with the system settings screen. May have been sturmflut2 who posted it
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, dejavu :) !! ... bug 1483427
<ubot5> bug 1483427 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "Possible to manually set display brightness to 0 on Ubuntu Touch on Aquaris E5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483427
<mterry> ralsina, hello!  I see that once upon the time, you set ubuntu-push to not show a notification when the greeter is up.  Why is that?  Feels weirdly out-of-sorts with how we treat SMS
<ralsina> mterry: I don't recall the specifics, to be honest
<ralsina> mterry: security reasons IIRC, because you could see data with the screen locked
<mterry> ralsina, more sensitive than SMS?  Hmm...  maybe
<ralsina> mterry: telegram, other random stuff
<mterry> ralsina, it would be nice if the app could specify if it were security sensitive.  I'd imagine telegram to be treated the same as SMS.  And maybe a CheatOnYourSpouse app to not show up
<ralsina> mterry: I am not working on push client anymore :-(
<ralsina> mterry: you should contact pat AFAIK
<mterry> ralsina, OK.  Mind if I file a bug to get clarity from design/pat then?
<ralsina> if it trickles back down to me, happy to do it :-)
<mterry> :)
<ralsina> mterry: not at all, go ahead
<mterry> ralsina, bug 1483697 -- thanks for the pointers
<ubot5> bug 1483697 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "Should still show notifications when phone is locked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483697
<ralsina> mterry: yw
<Elleo> bfiller: am I right in thinking we'll want the browser to act as a content-hub source as well as an exporter? It'd seem to make sense to me, but I just noticed that isn't actually explicitly mentioned in the design
<Elleo> bfiller: i.e. so that apps can request data from the browser's downloads (in addition to the browser being able to send files to other apps)
<jarknerk> hi every one
<jarknerk> who can tell me port ubuntu for mtk
<jarknerk> plz
<jarknerk>  i have read port guild
<jarknerk> who can provide a guild to port UT
<k1l_> jarknerk: Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<k1l_> jarknerk: but that is not a beginners task
<jarknerk> where's start point
<jarknerk>  i downloaded 15gb....phablet
<jarknerk> do it want android device tree cm11
<jarknerk> ?
<k1l_> jarknerk: that should be all said in the porting guide. an iirc ubuntu switched to AOSP some time ago
<jarknerk> ill try mysefl
<guest42345> HI, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਮੇਰੇ ਫੋਨ ਦੀ ਨਾਲ ਕੁਝ ਮਦਦ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਹੈ
<jarknerk> hey guest
<guest42345> jarknerk, ਕੀ ਤੁਸੀ ਮੇਰੀ ਮਦਦ ਕਰ ਸੱਕਦੇ ਹੋ? ਮੇਰੇ ਫੋਨ ਨੂੰ ਬੂਟ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ
<jarknerk> can type EN
<jarknerk> ?
<k1l_> guest42345: you get better chances for help if you type in english
<ogra_> but the font llooks good :)
<guest42345> punjabi or something :>
<jarknerk> i know i die now with this font
<guest42345> idish קענען איר העלפן מיר? מיין טעלעפאָנירן טוט ניט שטיוול
 * guest42345 mmmm beer
<jarknerk> can i take file from system.img to port ubuntu touch,cant i?
<jarknerk> android system.img
<ogra_> jarknerk, you need to build system.img, boot.img and recobervy.img from the modified tree after you added your device branch to it
<ogra_> *recovery
<bfiller> Elleo: would make sense
<davmor2> ogra_: oh but I want a  recobervy it sounds way more exciting
<ogra_> cp recovery.img davmors-pleasure.img
<alin> is the android base for ubuntu meizu available anywhere?
<jarknerk> the modfified tree? how to make it! is it same android device tree
<Elleo> bfiller: okay, cool
<ogra_> jarknerk, you take the phablet tree, then add the AOSP tree for your device to it, rip out anything thats not needed (anything thats not actually driving the HW) and then you build ...
<jarknerk> hey ogra is that aosp tree! is it full https://github.com/patraanjan23/android_device_micromax_a106 ! my device micromax a106
<ogra_> jarknerk, well, that looks like a CM11 one
<jarknerk> ogra! do i add that aosp tree? https://github.com/patraanjan23/android_device_micromax_a106 !is it full men?
<ogra_> you can try to add it, but i guess you will have to make some adjustments for it to actually work/build
<ogra_> (no idea which or if any ... perhaps talk to the oowner of that branch)
<jarknerk> oh,i know that cm11! i cant file aosp tree for my device! are u have way to make my aosp tree?
<jarknerk> thanks ogra! im noob!but ill try
<Elleo> mandel: ping?
<kadiro> hello
<kadiro> how to install touch in android phone and that cause loosing my data in it?
<kadiro> test
<kadiro> any body here?
<davmor2> kadiro: lots of people here
<kadiro> hi man
<kadiro> can you help me?
<davmor2> kadiro: you can't install touch on an android phone and keep your data it is a complete wipe
<kadiro> omg thk's davmor2
<davmor2> kadiro: also depending on the phone you would have to build an image for your device normally
<kadiro> davmor2: this work need an advenced user? yes?
<davmor2> kadiro: on the whole yes
<kadiro> davmor2: thk's again, i will read more to do that
 * ogra_ grins about seb128's mail ... if only broken BT would be the only wily issue :D
<dobey> !devices | kadiro
<ubot5> kadiro: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<seb128> ogra_, lol, yeah, I said wily was not recommended for production :p
<davmor2> dobey: thanks that's the thing I was looking for :)
<kadiro> thank you dobey
<ogra_> seb128, you little diplomat you :)
<seb128> ;-)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, so there's a device tarball I can push somewhere :-)
<john-mcaleely> where should I look to see this?
<john-mcaleely> oh, wrong channel
<awe_> ogra_, yo... question for you.  Do you know how/why NM DBus traffic is being forwarded from the system bus to the session bus?
<ogra_> awe_, i dont, but perhaps because the indicator only listens to the session bus (wild guess) ?
<awe_> ogra_, nah... just asked pete-woods and he told me the indicator listens on both buses
<awe_> I took a look at the system upstart jobs and didn't see anything obvious
<ogra_> yeah, there is no reason to forward the messages i think
<awe_> but something is bridging the NM signals onto the session bus
<pete-woods> can we not record the session with bustle?
<pete-woods> doesn't that show where dbus messages originate from
<awe_> they originate from upstart itself
<awe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11992322/
<pete-woods> ted: do you know if upstart bridges stuff from the system bus onto the session bus?
<pete-woods> we're trying to wrap our heads around the pastebin above
<ted> pete-woods, Yeah, if someone is watching for it.
<awe_> ted, can you explain further?
<pete-woods> what does "watching for it" involve?
<ted> pete-woods, The dbus event router for Upstart isn't very specific.
<ted> So you can do a "start on dbus" and if you specify the system bus then it'll setup a bridge from dbus system bus to upstart events.
<pete-woods> does that mean that there's some session job that changes things on dbus events?
<ted> I believe there are a few.
<pete-woods> okay, that's good to know, thanks
<awe_> so this'd be a "start on dbus" in a session job?
<awe_> where do the session upstart jobs live again?
<ogra_> beuno, hmm, i fear you have to unignore me ... seems we tracked our issue back to the click packages coming from the store (with tyhicks' and sil2100's help)
<ted> Hmm, I can't seem to find an example now that I'm looking...
<ogra_> beuno, when exactly was the store updated ?
<ted> awe_, /usr/share/upstart/session
<beuno> ogra_, what what?
<beuno> we deployed maybe 30 minutes ago?
<ted> awe_, You can have a job that uses dbus events to activate it.
<sil2100> Ah, hm
<ogra_> beuno, the store was updated recently
<ogra_> beuno, no i mean the deployment before :) (i noticed a new UI on monday)
<awe_> ted, upstart-dbus-system-bridge.conf?
<pete-woods> of course we don't know for sure if these duplicated events are causing the trouble
<awe_> groan
<pete-woods> is it unity8 that freezes?
<ogra_> pete-woods, they are in any case useless noise
<pete-woods> or apps
<awe_> pete-woods, that's true... but it seems broken to duplicate all of the system DBus signals onto the session bus
<pete-woods> I agree with that
<awe_> ogra_, +1
<beuno> ogra_, can you reach out to nessita please?
<pete-woods> not saying it isn't bad
<awe_> I will
<pete-woods> but it's also not definitely our problem
<awe_> agreed
<ogra_> beuno, hmm, she doesnt seem to be in any of the public channels
<pete-woods> if it's unity8, can we run the qml profiler on it, to see what's causing the stutter?
<pete-woods>  / vice versa with the app in the foreground
<ted> awe_, That's the process that bridges the events, but a job would have to request it, so that it gets started. Otherwise it'll be dormant.
<pete-woods> might be worth asking a unity8 team member or someone like greyback to assist with that?
<awe_> ted, start on started dbus
<pete-woods> as we might be able to see what's grabbing the UI thread
<ted> awe_, That's different, that's when dbus itself starts.
<awe_> sure, but that starts the job when dbus starts, no?
<beuno> ogra_, no, private channels
<ted> awe_, Yes, but there's also something like "start on dbus BUS=system SIGNAL="FooBar""
<awe_> so you're saying the bridge doesn't automatically propogate signals unless somehow requested by another process?
 * ogra_ sighs
<awe_> here's the job file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12056258/
<awe_> you ok ogra_?
<awe_> ;)
<awe_> note, this looks like a default part of upstart, as the same job is installed on my desktop
<pete-woods> ted: does that config file awe_ posted not instruct upstart to start the router immediately?
<ted> pete-woods, Yes, it does. But what it does is look at the upstart config, and it only routes events if someone is asking for them.
<ogra_> awe_, yeah :) that was about beuno'S comment that we have people not using the public channels for public stuff :)
 * greyback available is needed
<greyback> if
<pete-woods> okay, fair emough
<beuno> ogra_, no, I'm here
<beuno> I'm just on the phone
<beuno> so please just escalate to someone else that isn't the usual contact point
<ogra_> beuno, yes, will do
<ted> pete-woods, awe_, you can just stop the bridge and see if the behavior still happens.
<pete-woods> that's a good idea to rule it out as the offender
<awe_> ted, sure... we still don't have a reproducible test case for the problem, but I'll suggest in the bug
<awe_> ted, pete-woods, it looks like this is just the standard upstart config as a convenience to session jobs
<awe_> not sure what'll break if we stop it though
<ted> You'll never know unless you try ;-)
<ted> BREAK IT! BREAK IT! ;-)
<awe_> but again, if we get a reproducible scenario, it might help in debugging the problem
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, do we have a bug open for arale not keeping its MAC address since the first OTA ? it is massively annoying having to look up the IP every time before i ssh
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, not that I'm aware of
<john-mcaleely> (I don't use arale)
<rockn> hello how can I delete all contact from an adressebook, I want to delete all contact from google-contact
<oSoMoN> kgunn, if/when you have a minute, could you please advise on what packages to mark affected for bug #1483840 to get the right people involved in investigating the issue?
<ubot5> bug 1483840 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "webapp_container tests started failing reliably with rc-proposed image #92" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483840
<tshirtman> hey, kivy dev here, doing quick testing of running kivy from adb shell, built with sdl2, but i get a "failed to connect to the Mir server" error, i tried exorting DISPLAY=:0.0 (or other values), but that doesn't help
<davmor2> rockn: remove your google account and it will give you the option to remove them
<popey> tshirtman: heya
<tshirtman> hey popey :)
<popey> tshirtman: was it built against sdl2 with mir support enabled?
<tshirtman> finally giving another shot at this
<popey> \o/
<tshirtman> hm, i apt-get installed libsdl2-dev (and friends), didn't do anything about mir
<popey> ah thats why i suspect
<tshirtman> maybe i should get sdl myself and build it with the flag
<popey> yes, mcphail has a guide to building
<tshirtman> nice, will look it up
<mcphail> tshirtman: don't think you can (easily) run sdl apps from the shell. I think it requires some bizarre dbus incantation
<popey> or just take https://github.com/mcphail/ubuntu-touch-sdl-template/tree/newsdl/lib/armhf
<tshirtman> oh, nice
<popey> ah here he is, I'll leave you with mcphail, who knows more than me
<tshirtman> mcphail: i'm just doing python main.py
<popey> yeah, you might need a desktop file
<tshirtman> it's not a real ubuntu-touch app yet, just command line things
<tshirtman> ah
<mcphail> tshirtman: yes, bundle it in a click. It is the least painful way
<tshirtman> well, even if i don't know anything about these yet? ^^
<mcphail> tshirtman: tis simple!
<tshirtman> i'm glad, i like simple things :)
<tshirtman> best thing to read to get started?
<popey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/ i guess
<tshirtman> anyway, i'll start by getting these and use LD_LIBRARY_PATH to add them when running the app
<mcphail> tshirtman: ooh - don't know if I have a link. You just need a directory containing a manifest.json, a .desktop file, an icon, an .apparmor file and the script. When you have the building blocks it becomes easy to adapt
<tshirtman> ok
<tshirtman> and i need the sdk to generate that i guess?
<mcphail> tshirtman: have a look at my syncthing app for a very trivial example
<tshirtman> nice
<mcphail> tshirtman: installing the sdk will ensure you can build clicks. I don't think you actually _need_ everything the SDK brings, however
<tshirtman> https://uappexplorer.com/app/syncthing.njmcphail ? i see your github, but seems the syncthing's things are for other platforms
<mcphail> tshirtman: I'll create a .tar so you can see the structure
<tshirtman> thanks a lot
<mcphail> tshirtman: 2 minutes - my rice is ready!
<tshirtman> mcphail: scandaleous!
<tshirtman> scandalous*
<mcphail> tshirtman: http://themcphails.uk/stc.tar.bz2 should get it
<tshirtman> mcphail: thanks :)
<mcphail> tshirtman: a simple "click build directoryname" then does the job. If you need anything else, we should probably take this to #ubuntu-app-devel
<tshirtman> mcphail: ah great, that was my next question
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone seen an issue on rc-proposed where when moving between locations the wifi list and connection doesn't update, or takes a *very* long time to update?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, yes, but that's been a long standing problem
<kenvandine> i think there is work being done on that
<ahayzen> long standing as in it was working pre-vivid :-) and possibly on vivid for a bit a least
<kenvandine> i think much longer than vivid
<kenvandine> it's always annoyed me :)
<ahayzen> well the original rtm used to work
<ahayzen> i now i have to flick the wifi on/off every time i enter/leave the house :-/
<kenvandine> interesting, i never really used rtm as a daily driver
<ahayzen> this was like back in april though :-)
<kenvandine> i've been in the habit of doing that for a long time
<kenvandine> actually, not coming home
<kenvandine> it tends to auto connect quickly
<ahayzen> i assume data connection doing the same is the same/similar issue?
<ahayzen> it *sometimes* works...and sometimes doesn't
<kenvandine> but the list of available networks can take several minutes to update
<kenvandine> so i find myself toggling wifi when i go somewhere that has wifi that i want to use
<ahayzen> also the laggyness introduced when it is scanning/connecting is bad as well but I heard that had work ongoing as well
<ahayzen> (that was also find on the original rtm)
<kenvandine> i think scanning is the issue
<kenvandine> it doesn't scan to update the list in the indicator often enough
<kenvandine> it's something crazy like 5 or 10 minutes
<ahayzen> blimey
 * kenvandine could be wrong
<kenvandine> but... my arale almost always connects to my home wifi before i can walk from the car to my door :)
<ahayzen> IIRC one bug suggested it should be every 30s ish
<kenvandine> it sees it to connect, just the list doesn't get updated like it should
<ahayzen> mako has probably been cast aside again :-) i can be sitting on data for ages when i get home
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> there are issues with mako right now
<kenvandine> related to mobile data and wifi
<ahayzen> ah
<kenvandine> being worked on, last i heard
<ahayzen> \o/
<mcphail> Now the Ubuntu One is being open sourced, are there plans to use it for contacts and data syncing to free us from Google?
<mcphail> (I know contacts sync isn't open yet)
<mcphail> I would gladly donate my spare liver to get this working
<tshirtman> hm, there are already open clients/servers/protocols for contacts syncing, no?
<tshirtman> (caldav?)
<tshirtman> duh, no, that's calendar
<tshirtman> what was it already…
<mcphail> tshirtman: when it was running, Ubuntu One was the best sync app I've used
<tshirtman> could save to cozy cloud for ex
<tshirtman> ok
<tshirtman> didn't use it much, didn't have much data back then
<mcphail> tshirtman: nothing was quite as convenient or flexible
<mcphail> tshirtman: shame it died before the phone appeared because they would have been happy bedfellows
<tshirtman> maybe if there is a demand now, cannonical can just respawn servers
<mcphail> tshirtman: no, it is dead. But we were promised an open source release and that is coming true
<tshirtman> yeah, i saw that, but people actually using it now it's open source, may make them think again
<mcphail> tshirtman: I can't see it becoming any more financially viable, unfortunately
<tshirtman> hm
<mcphail> tshirtman: but home hosting would fill the gap
<tshirtman> well, maybe a docker image, or equivalent
<mcphail> tshirtman: good idea. Or a .snap!
<tshirtman> not everybody want to host, and i guess if google offer to pay for hosting of data, there must be people paying for it
<tshirtman> though maybe they are just trying to get some bonus money
<rockn> thanks davmor2, i was looking for a way (even with command line) without having to remove the google account, but i can do it like that
<Knightmare> Does anyone know if Vulkan support is coming to Ubuntu Touch?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-12
<VN_> hi
<VN_> any men from vietnam
<VN_> ?
<OerHeks> VN_, try #ubuntu-vn
<VN_> how to make device tree men?
<VN_> can i folow this page http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2010281
<VN_> mtk device anroid 4.4.2
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> good morning
<seb128> mpt, hey, I noticed you triaged quite some phone/sound bugs, do you know if bug #1483888 is already reported and what would be the right component? (ringtone/alarms going through the headset only, unsure if that's wanted or a bug)
<ubot5> bug 1483888 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Aquaris E5: Ringtone + buzzer cannot be heard when jack/headphones plugged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483888
<mcphail> Is there any possibility the XDG_whatever paths could be replumbed to something friendlier? The current system feels hostile.
<ogra_> in what way ?
<mcphail> ogra_: let me give you an example...
<mcphail> ogra_: I have been testing the UbuntuBoy GB-emulator app. I click the button to select a ROM...
<mcphail> ogra_: I choose the File Manager app. A few seconds later, it opens
<mcphail> ogra_: I then have to click "unlock full access", then "show hidden files" to navigate into the _hidden_and_locked_ .local/share/appname/sync folder where my ROMS have been synced by another app
<mcphail> ogra_: not very user friendly
<ogra_> yeah, a drawback of our security policy
<mcphail> ogra_: having an important user path under a .dot directory is madness, though
<ogra_> yes, but unless our security management changes this will have to stay this way
<ogra_> snappy will make other things possible, it is more flexible
<mcphail> ogra_: why? Why can't the xdg path be changed to ~/local/share rather than ~/.local/share?
<ogra_> because there should be a download service that allows your first app to simply download to ~/Downloads ;)
<mcphail> true...
<ogra_> or even one that allows you to have it create ~/Downloads/ROMs
<ogra_> i think we're just not there yet
<mcphail> ogra_: even a default symlink would be a useful interim measure
<ogra_> talk to teh security team, i'm sure that has come up before and they will know teh reason why it doesnt happen :)
<mcphail> hokay
<ogra_> (there is also a lot of documentation https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement and https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/ that might already explain it)
 * mcphail can't believe he missed ogra_'s "snappy will fix it" comment!
<mcphail> ogra_: yes, I've read those pages. I'm quite happy for apps to be confined to certain directories, but just not sure why that particular directory path was chosen
<popey> mcphail: don't worry, I saw it
<ogra_> popey highlights on it ;)
<ogra_> if $phrase = ... then ;)
<popey> I dont need to
<dholbach> can somebody add "snappy will fix it" to the /topic? :-P
<ogra_> haha
<nlsthzn> not sure if right channel but I got my MX4 yesterday and I can't seem to find much resources online to assist me with some questions I have :/ - first one how do I know that I am fully up to date - I read OTA 5 is available but the update that installed right after boot said something about being #3 (in about phone shows 15.04 (r3)...
<jgdx> nlsthzn, that is the latest.
<ogra_> yeah, and here is a good place for questions ...
<ogra_> (and on the ubuntu-phone mailing list)
 * nlsthzn needs to subscribe ASAP then :)
<nlsthzn> oh and thanks for the answer
<jgdx> nlsthzn, what else d'you got?
<nlsthzn> initially the home scope showed weather in degC, after update in Fahrenheit. How do I change it, the app itself is in degC still?
<ogra_> it picks that from your language settings, this sounds like a bug actually
<nlsthzn> bug after latest update then it seems
<nlsthzn> what is the easiest way to manage passwords currently.  I use keepass for PC and on android so all my passwords are crazy complex so logging into stuff with the ubu phone is horrendous currently...
<nlsthzn> seems there is some fixes coming to the today scope it OTA-6 ... so I will wait :)
 * nlsthzn is a noob... which mailing lists are the best for me to join?  I am end-user all the way but will inevitably try something cool and break stuff ?!
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<ogra_> join that team ...
<ogra_> (iirc that automatically makes youo also join the list)
<nlsthzn> thanks ogra_ joined that one and the core apps list for now
<robin-hero> Hey, I restarted my phone today and from there I have a different keyboard. Is this a bug or a feature? :D http://i.imgur.com/90nI2Bb.png
<ogra_> looks funny :)
<ogra_> what channel is that ?
<robin-hero> The stable one :)
<robin-hero> on BQ E4.5
<nlsthzn> missing some grey highlighting between buttons
<ogra_> yeah, looks like the key shapes are gone
<ogra_> robin-hero, worth filing a bug against ubuntu-keyboard i guess :)
<robin-hero> Restarted again, and it is okay now :)
<robin-hero> Never seen this before
<ogra_> still weird
<ogra_> yeah
<nocomp> hi folks
<jgdx> Elleo, ping—
<nocomp> i own a mx4 ubuntu edition and i wanted to know
<nocomp> how i can flash and test beta
<nocomp> for help debug
<nocomp> instead of just waiting for official release
<nocomp> anybody here for help?
<robin-hero> hi nocomp : https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<nocomp> ok
<nocomp> i check
<nocomp> thxxx
<robin-hero> And use rc-proposed
<nocomp> oki
<nocomp> and this one?
<nocomp> Meizu MX4	Run a well tested OS	ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en
<ogra_> sudo system-image-cli --switch=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en -v
<robin-hero> This is the stable one :)
<ogra_> you want this command ...
<robin-hero> I think you use it that already :)
<ogra_> that switches you over to the rc-proposed channel
<nocomp> oki
<nocomp> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/
<nocomp> last build is in may???
<ogra_> (you run that on the device)
<nocomp> yep ogra_
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en/arale/
<robin-hero> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en/arale/
<ogra_> last build is today ;)
<robin-hero> ohh, you are faster :D
<ogra_> (the channel was created in may)
<nocomp> ok
<nocomp> thxx
<nocomp> i ll have a look tonite
<nocomp> no other way from the device
<nocomp> to add a ppa for the update?
<nocomp> using term
<nocomp> i have to go
<nocomp> i ll beback tonite and check
<nocomp> thxx a lot
<CoLa> hi, currently following the touch porting guide, did run phablet-dev-bootstrap, but there are no kernel/ and vendor/ folders afterwards, am I missing a step?
<jgdx> ted, do you know who's being dispatched image:/// urls? The dump doesn't tell
<mardy> dpm: hi! Do you happen to know where the qtquick.css and base.css files which we use when documenting QML modules with qdoc come from?
<dpm> mardy, what do you mean where they come from? Who created them?
<greyback> mardy: uitk has those files
<greyback> but seems other projects can define their own too
<dpm> mardy, if you mean those in .deb packages, no idea. If you mean on developer.ubuntu.com, mhall119 created the CSS based on the Ubuntu Web Guidelines
<jgdx> !recovery
<ubot5> You need to use the right recovery.img for your device when flashing with adb: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<john-mcaleely> oooh
<john-mcaleely> nice
<jgdx> quite handy!
<mardy> dpm, greyback: thanks; yes, it's about those in the debs, I'll try looking at those in the uitk then
<jdstrand> mcphail: we can't change the xdg directory cause that could break stuff. there is a storage api that people are working on that should help with things like this
<mcphail> jdstrand: anything hardcoded to that path could be considered broken anyway
<mcphail> jdstrand: and any brekage would be ameliorated by providing a simlink from ~/.local/share to a "nice" directory
<jdstrand> yes but 'local' is non-standard and '.local' is standard. that said, this sort of thing is known to be an issue and something the storage api is meant to address
<jdstrand> mcphail: no, a symlink won't work
<mcphail> jdstrand: what would break with a simlink?
<jdstrand> apparmor resolves symlinks (for security reasons)
<mcphail> aah
 * mcphail is thwarted
<mcphail> jdstrand: the whole point of having an xdg path in the first place is so that ".local" is _not_ standard. Hard coded paths are evil
<jdstrand> I don't disagree with you, but putting it as a non-hidden directory suggests that people should dig around in there, when they really shouldn't
<jdstrand> the fix is in the storage api
<jdstrand> so situations like this are properly handled
<mcphail> jdstrand: ok, I'll await ti with interest :) - Thanks
<ProstheticS> [/join #crypto
<ProstheticS> oops, sorry
<ogra_> ProstheticS, now you are safe :)
<Kai> Installed touch on my Nexus 7
<Kai> why are there phone and messaging apps?
<ProstheticS> now im safe? i wasnt before?
<tshirtman> you were not, and you are not, and you won't be
<tshirtman> :)
<ProstheticS> i feel pretty safe.
<tshirtman> that's how they want you to feel
<ogra_> ProstheticS, you joined crypto ... that must have made you safer ;)
<Mirv> mardy: as you're not directly subscribed to bug #1433442 , pinging so you can give the silo a try (on vivid-overlay phone)
<ubot5> bug 1433442 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QML's ListView currentItem changes on resize" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433442
<Mirv> mardy: ...and report back to the bug report.
<mardy> Mirv: thanks, I'll try
<ProstheticS> ogra: perhaps, i used crypto much before ever joining that channel though :p that channels just informative/funny for some of the discussions
<ProstheticS> actually, theres a question, any thought gone into allowing the home dir of ubuntu phones to be encrypted ?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> also full disk encryption is planned
<ProstheticS> winner
<ogra_> but the current desiggn wont allow that
<ogra_> there wil have to be some changes in the foundation
<ProstheticS> considering i imagine at the factory they're just ploopping immages onto phones, how will you handle having different master keys per phone
<popey> wait for it.... wait for it......
<ProstheticS> (if luks is to be the chosen format of course)
<ogra_> by shipping them unencrypted ;)
<ProstheticS> ah, yea i figured :)
<ogra_> and make encryption an optional step opn first boot
<mcphail> snappy will fix it!
<popey> there it is!
<ogra_> thanks mcphail !
<mcphail> :)
<ProstheticS> just dont do a microsoft 'oh we'll make all new stuff get encrypted automatically for windows 10, and better yet, we'll send recovery keys to our own servers '
<ProstheticS> :p
<ogra_> well, thats less a snappy issue (though yes, it will surely help fixing it) than it is a lightdm one ;)
<popey> we'll ship a printer with every phone and it prints out your key :)
<ProstheticS> i'de assume you'de have to have the encryption(full disk) live long before lightdm is up
<ogra_> nah, we wont send keys to our own servers ...
<ogra_> with might send them to microsofts though :P
<mcphail> jdstrand: when the storage api comes around, will it have support for Ubuntu One?
<ogra_> lol
<ProstheticS> jsut for shits n giggles ogra? :p
<ogra_> mcphail, you want to re-vive the dead horse, eh ?
<mcphail> ogra_: it has been revived
<mcphail> ogra_: released a couple of days ago
 * ogra_ thinks an owncloud client would be cleverer and more widely used
<ogra_> mcphail, i know :)
<mcphail> :)
<ProstheticS> (sshfs works now, its a mighty small install too)
<ogra_> my colleagues talk to me sometimes
<ProstheticS> i use that
<ProstheticS> very few dependencies
<ogra_> (if i say less than ten times a day tha snappy will fix it at least)
<mcphail> ha
<ProstheticS> be awesome if it were cooked in tbh, but i wont hold my breath as im sure its not a feature that is widely requested
<mcphail> ogra_: snappy would be great for packaging ubuntu one, though
<ogra_> go ahead !!! dont hold back !!
<ProstheticS> mcphail: is there anything it wouldnt be great for packaging? :p
<mcphail> ProstheticS: yes, unfortunately
<ProstheticS> (i was being a smartass)
<jdstrand> mcphail: that is an interesting question, but unrelated I think. Ubuntu One integration is supposed to be done via u1db aiui, and if you use u1db, then you will have this when it is available. perhaps kalikiana and/or beuno can comment more on u1db and syncing with Ubuntu One
<ogra_> jdstrand, the file clicent was removed from the seed ... we'd have to put it back
<jdstrand> mcphail: (fyi, you can use u1db today, but the remote syncing isn't there afaik)
<ogra_> asnd i have no clue if that is even able to connect to random servers
<mcphail> jdstrand: a sync api and a storage api would be natural bedfellows
<ProstheticS> a while ago i saw a screenshot from a dev, he had a meizu, but he had it output on a larger monitor (had openoffice going through Xmir) , ive tried a 5pin and 11pin mhl adapter, and had no joy(even though the port aparently supports it?) is there a software limitation that would be stopping this, or is it purely hardware, IE i can never get that going?
<ogra_> i doubt that was a meizu
<ProstheticS> and in that case, what was he using to screencast? surely not vnc
<ogra_> more likely a nexus4
<ProstheticS> ah :(
<ProstheticS> bummer
<ProstheticS> i got so excited when i connected a bluetooth mouse and it went all desktop mode
<ogra_> and the nexus4 is us usable with a HDMI adapter
<ProstheticS> was hoping i could output to a monitor (dont care how it gets there) and then pair a keyboard and have a great old time messing ronud
<ogra_> yeah, i dont thik you will with the MX4
<ProstheticS> :(
<ProstheticS> bummer
<ogra_> the driver wont allow it
<ProstheticS> oh well, was a cheap phone and im having fun messing with it for now
<ProstheticS> definately usable as a daily driver for me, as i never much used any apps, just web browser/youtube/mail/messaging/phone
<ProstheticS> all of which ive got covered on this
 * ogra_ hasnt used any other phone in 1.5 years 
<ProstheticS> infact, i went one furhter, im in london, and the tube sucks for coverage, so i installed ytfs (youtube fuse filesystem) and made a script that goes to the channels im interested in, downloads latest 2 videos to the phone for watching on tube
<ogra_> well, the MX4 only for 6 months now ... but the bq before
<ProstheticS> it does that every morning at 5am
<popey> thats neat
<ogra_> now the "tube" in youtube makes so much more sense :)
<ProstheticS> yea, garuntees its on wifi and charge that way, its pretty awesome to just have the usual tools to work with for this type of crap
<mcphail> ProstheticS: how do you trigger that? My cron jobs don't run when the phone is slepping
<mcphail> *sleeping
<ProstheticS> raspi triggers it (garuntees it'll only do it if its on wifi)
<ProstheticS> :p
<ProstheticS> i know i could check if wifi in the script using network manager
<ProstheticS> but the raspberry pi is sitting there anyway, doing stuff for me, might as well trigger this
<mcphail> sounds very clever, but a bit beyond my skills :)
<ProstheticS> its easy man
<ProstheticS> pip3 install ytfs , then u put my script on your phone, and a cronjob on your rasberry pi
<ogra_> you sould make a snap for it ;)
<ProstheticS> i also have a networkmanager script in place ,where any time my phone gets onto a wifi network, it ssh's my rasberry pi with a remote tunnel, so that instead of having to find my phones ip on  a given network, i can always ssh my pi, and bounce onto the phone through it
<ProstheticS> mcphail, i didnt know cron wouldnt trigger if the phone was asleep, good to know, because tbh i was gonna remove hte part on the pi and put it in cron with a networkmanager check to make sure it was on my local wifi
<ProstheticS> wont bother now :p
<mcphail> ProstheticS: yes - think cron didn't work when I last checked, although that might have changed
<popey> i fix my phone IP in the dhcp server
<popey> so i know what IP all my ubuntu phones are
<ProstheticS> popey: on other networks
<popey> I never take my home server to other networks :)
<ProstheticS> for example at work place where phones are generally only on guest network, but workstations are on internal
<ProstheticS> i connect to my home server form the other network
<popey> right, neat
<ProstheticS> :)
<ProstheticS> theres method to my stupidness
<ProstheticS> i have ssh setup in such a way that i 'ssh phone' and it bounces through the pi to my phone
<popey> heh
<mcphail> ProstheticS: the packets make a 2000 mile round trip to your pocket :)
<ProstheticS> i know :)
<mcphail> we _are_ living in the future
<mcphail> :)
<ProstheticS> well, i dont use it unless A) i cbf finding its ip when im on the same network, or B) im in a place where im on one network and its on another
<mcphail> Grr - why does "checking for updates" sometime spin forever?
<ProstheticS> but at the time i set it up, i was in a palce where i wasnt on the same network, so it made sense
<ProstheticS> and now im just lazy and typing ssh phone rather then workign out its ip and sshing at that is easier :p
<ogra_> popey, how do you fix our IP for the arale ? given it changes MAC on every boot
 * ogra_ is supre annoyed by that ... started after the first OTA
<mcphail> ogra_: you must be using kali-touch :)
<ogra_> hah
<fgmeizu> hello guys anybody that can help me out with rss feeds
<ProstheticS> does it do that on all devices ogra?
<ProstheticS> IE my phone is changing mac every boot?
<ogra_> my bq doesnt
<ogra_> my MX4 started doing it after the first OTA went out
<ogra_> i get a new IP every boot while the bq ones permanently recieve the same
<mcphail> Is the Updates server down?
<ProstheticS> :D its just for super secret agents ogra
<ProstheticS> the target market.
<ogra_> hah
<ProstheticS> oh, actually, while you guys are about, is there a way to register the video player directly in the file browser (atm if i click a video, it asks to launch gallery, then i have to launch the video)
<ProstheticS> i htink i asked this like a week or so ago, sorry for the repeat
<ProstheticS> no-one was round to answer last time i dont think
<ogra_> "while you guys are about" ?
<ogra_> are we at any time not about ?
<ogra_> :P
<ProstheticS> well, while you're talkative :p
<mcphail> s/talkative/sober
<fgmeizu> anybody tried this carla sella tutorial with scopecreator by chance
<fgmeizu> make a scope in 5 mins
<mcphail> fgmeizu: that was on my todo list for this weekend, actually
<fgmeizu> I have a few q's
<davidcalle> fgmeizu, I can try to answer them
<ProstheticS> funny, i was looking at packaging up some html5 games for myself just for a mess around, everyoen does different stuff to learn on these
<popey> ogra_: it doesnt here
<popey> my mx4 is broken, cracked screen :(
<ogra_> mine is scratched but still usable
<fgmeizu> davidcalle first: message root is ignoring missing ubuntu-sdk-framework 15.04
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder then why mine started doing that
<fgmeizu> second I do not see any contents in my scope
<Kai> would it be possible to convert ubuntu touch into desktop ubuntu?
<Kai> or have a switcher?
<fgmeizu> channels. json file filled but nada
<davidcalle> could you paste your channels.json on paste.ubuntu.com and give me the link?
<popey> ogra_: mine has had a fixed IP for months now, never changes.
<davidcalle> fgmeizu, ^
<ogra_> popey, mine used to ... til the very first OTA
<popey> odd
<popey> wonder if you missed a firmware update
<ogra_> or ondra made a mistake when re-partitioning it for me in austin :)
<ProstheticS> are the OTA's ever going to be just plain old images? IE if i repartition, im gonna break my ability to receive OTAs?
<ogra_> yes
<ProstheticS> bummer :(
<ProstheticS> :p
<ogra_> well, you might recieve them but they wont apply or will break when applying
<fgmeizu> david calle yes just tell me how
<ogra_> luckily the snappy images wont have apt support at all anymore so auch stuff wont even come to mind anymore ;)
<ProstheticS> i wanted to make my system partition a bit bigger , because last time ota came out, i had to apt-get remove a few packages ide added, apply OTA, and re-install them so i had the sapce :p
<ProstheticS> no apt? however will i get my sshfs? :D
<ogra_> yeah, you shouldnt add packages :)
<ogra_> by rolling a snap for it
<ProstheticS> i know i know, but thats where the funs at
<ogra_> nah
<kalikiana> mcphail: jdstrand u1db has cloud sync on the roadmap. even a work in progress branch somewhere, but it still needs work. however note that's for databases not necessarily for arbitrary big files you might need to store
<ogra_> the fun isnt in a dusty ... 30 year old packaging system
<ProstheticS> its ok, however it works , i'll find a way!
<ogra_> the fun lies ahead ;)
<ProstheticS> i WILL have my sshfs on phones!
<ProstheticS> and youtube downloader
<ogra_> you definitely will :)
<ogra_> that too
<ogra_> just wirhout needing to break the OS for it
<ProstheticS> its not broken, itj ust needs some things undone so i can update, and then redone after :D
<ProstheticS> semi broken
<ProstheticS> perhaps
<ProstheticS> :D
<mcphail> kalikiana: intersting devlopment, nevertheless. Thanks!
<fgmeizu> davidcalle oef i am not so familiar whit tirc so i understand you send me your email?....coded
<ogra_> ProstheticS, why dont you do it separately ... outside of /system ?
<ProstheticS> so no-one had an idea on setting it so wihtin file manager the video player launches video files directly, instead of gallery guys?
<ProstheticS> Ogra: probably will next time actually
<ogra_> +1
<ogra_> :)
<ProstheticS> i'll flash my device to clean it up and then apply the next ota most likely
<ProstheticS> and then go silly on my other modifications
<ogra_> btw, scp works without any modifications ;)
<ogra_> just write a wrapper
<ProstheticS> I only wish the meizu supported an SD card, 16gb total is a little restrictive when you're doing stupid thing like cacheing hte last 2-3 videos of like 5 channels on your device
<ProstheticS> especially when one of them is a dota 2 pro games channel, so some of them are hour + videos
<ProstheticS> ogra: so much nicer to have dispatcher.d automount sshfs whenever im on wifi :(
<mcphail> ProstheticS: you can use syncthing :)
<mcphail> ProstheticS: "the file sync that never sleeps" :)
<fgmeizu> davidcalle I put it on pastebin
<ProstheticS> but yer, i could definately justm ake it scp all my files in the dirs i want synced
<mcphail> Is there a way to stop the gallery app trawling a directory for pictures?
<ogra_> thats not the gallery app :)
<ogra_> its mediscanner
<ProstheticS> mcphail: you can use .nomedia
<mcphail> ogra_: yes - but I want to trawl the directory for music, but not pictures
<ProstheticS> touch /path/to/dir/.nomedia
<ogra_> i dont think thats possible atm
<ProstheticS> doesnt that do it?
<ogra_> oh ?
<ProstheticS> ohhhhhhhhhh
<ogra_> might be i'm wrong :)
<mcphail> ProstheticS: I think that would break the music files
<ProstheticS> he wants to search for pictures but not video for example
<mcphail> (if it works)
<ProstheticS> yea i think ur in trouble there mcphail
<ProstheticS> ogra: i think .nomedia works , i had a file that was killing mediscanner ,causing it to loop, Start, sping up, die, start spin up die, i put the file and it didnt seem to come back
<ProstheticS> but not for what he wants
<mcphail> Problem is my gllery gets bogged down with album art
<mcphail> *gallery
<Kai> k1l_: so would I be able to use the UNity 8 windowed mode?
<Kai> like here: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3gky85/ubuntu_phone_see_what_your_phone_can_do_in/
<k1l_> Kai: that is running ubuntu touch on a smartphone and attaching a BT mouse/keyboard.
<Kai> k1l_: so it'll just change if I connect a mouse?  any way to do it while in touch?
<Kai> touchscreen^
<k1l_> Kai: that doesnt make sense. since you cant use that windows with a finger.
<Kai> eh.   doesn't seem to switch with a usb mouse
<guest42345> i have only 2 fingers :( cut the rest of them with an axe :(
<k1l_> Kai: what device are you on?
<Kai> k1l_: n7
<Kai> 201
<Kai> 3
<k1l_> does it have the latest ubuntu touch?
<Kai> I'm running the 2nd stable build.   Should I try one of the nightlies?
<dobey> you can switch to the rc-proposed channel maybe
<k1l_> all the new stuff is in the nightlies only iirc.
<Kai> yeah ok downloading the latest nightly build
<k1l_> since that is all testing stuff. not stable yet
<dobey> you don't want to run devel-proposed, if that's what you mean by "nightly build"
<ogra_> rc-proposed is the right "nightly build" :)
<dobey> right
<mcphail> Can I poke someone to, at least, set a priority on https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1449790 ? It is affecting multiple users and attracting multiple duplicates
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449790 in Media Hub "Fails to play a file with a # (hash symbol) in the path" [Undecided,Triaged]
<jhodapp> mcphail, it's on the backlog for the team
<mcphail> jhodapp: cheers
<jhodapp> mcphail, it wouldn't be a hard thing to fix...if you want to take a stab at it I'd help you get set up in fixing it
<mcphail> jhodapp: yes, I'd be interested
<jhodapp> mcphail, have some C/C++ experience?
<mcphail> jhodapp: I know enough C to get by
<mcphail> jhodapp: modern C++ with templates etc is a bit beyond me
<jhodapp> mcphail, alright, this is literally just doing some sanity checking on the filename string
<jhodapp> mcphail, you wouldn't need to know any of that
<jhodapp> mcphail, what phone hardware do you have?
<mcphail> jhodapp: krillin
<mcphail> jhodapp: (unfotunately one I can't break as I need it for work)
 * mcphail really needs to get a dev device
<jhodapp> mcphail, alright, that might be a problem
<jhodapp> mcphail, do you have the root image as writable, or still read only?
<mcphail> jhodapp: generaly read only. I remount rw to add gdbserver to /usr/local/bin then switch back
<mcphail> jhodapp: at a push, I can hack on this for a few days if I dig out my old android phone
<jhodapp> mcphail, we can work with that...you could do a fix, create a .deb, remount read-write and install that deb, when you're ready to go back you could always just reinstall the stable version of that package
<mcphail> jhodapp: np
<jhodapp> mcphail, but yeah, in general I don't recommend making it writable if you want as stable of a daily phone as possible
<mcphail> jhodapp: yes - I try to keep it minimal but I'd be willing to dig out the Samsung if needed
<jhodapp> mcphail, ok first step would be this: get the debug log for music-app when playing a file with a # in the name, and then get the log for media-hub...both are in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/
<jhodapp> media-hub.log
<jhodapp> mcphail, both should print out the URI that it's trying to use
<mcphail> jhodapp: yep
<jhodapp> mcphail, trying to see if the issue would be in qtubuntu-media or in media-hub
<mcphail> jhodapp: I'm not not home yet but I can have a proper look in about 2 hours
<jhodapp> mcphail, sounds good, ping me if you need more help
<mcphail> jhodapp: will do
<Ploppz> Would it work / be recommended to install Ubuntu Touch on my Motorola Moto G to try it out or continue using it?
<mcphail> jhodapp: I'm not sure there's anything interesting in the media-hub log: http://termbin.com/98sohttp://termbin.com/98so
<jhodapp> mcphail, 404
<mcphail> http://termbin.com/98so
<mcphail> whoops
<mcphail> jhodapp: the music app log might be pointing to mediascanner...
<mcphail> Caught runtime exception from mediascanner:  Could not find media ///home/phablet/Music/aa#aa.ogg
<ahayzen> mcphail, known bug can't have a # in the filename
<jhodapp> mcphail, nope, that's a red herring
<jhodapp> mcphail, I've removed that code in my current merge proposal
<mcphail> ahayzen: yes - we're trying to debug it
<ahayzen> oh :-)
<mcphail> :)
<ahayzen> mcphail, let me know if i can test anything
<mcphail> jhodapp: here's the full music app log http://termbin.com/d1h4
<mcphail> ahayzen: will do
<mcphail> jhodapp: I've created the aa#aa.ogg file for testing
<jhodapp> mcphail, definitely an issue with media-hub
<ahayzen> yeah thats what we put it down to
<ahayzen> ...and what my WIP QMLTests say as well...
<jhodapp> seems like either the filename that reaches media-hub is not correct, or gstreamer's code in playbin doesn't like the # char
<ahayzen> jhodapp, mcphail, this bug (one of the dups) https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1470129 had the test of using gst-launch
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449790 in Media Hub "duplicate for #1470129 Fails to play a file with a # (hash symbol) in the path" [High,Triaged]
<ahayzen> see comment #2
<mcphail> ahayzen: so the bug is in gstreamer?
<ahayzen> which seems to suggest formatting as %23 infact works?
<jhodapp> so it needs to be escaped
<ahayzen> by the looks of it yes
<ahayzen> i would double check that though :-)
<jhodapp> mcphail, so this should be handled at the qtubuntu-media level then
<jhodapp> mcphail, basically it should get the URI into proper shape to hand off to media-hub
<ahayzen> jhodapp, shall i copy that comment into the main bug it seems useful?
<mcphail> jhodapp: you wouldn't view this as an upstream bug?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, yes please
<jhodapp> mcphail, definitely not
<mcphail> jhodapp: but a # symbol shouldn't need escaped in a URI, should it?
<ogra_> but you probably want to push it through urlencode ;)
<jhodapp> mcphail, not generally, but I'm sure gstreamer upstream has a good reason for the behavior
<ogra_> (helps for spaces too ;) )
<jhodapp> ogra_, indeed
<mcphail> jhodapp: so you'd propose we sanitise the URI before sending to gstreamer
<jhodapp> mcphail, take a look at this code: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu-media/trunk/view/head:/src/aal/aalmediaplayercontrol.cpp#L243
<jhodapp> mcphail, so currently we are unescaping it...this is the last modification to it before it is passed to media-hub and media-hub calls gstreamer
<mcphail> jhodapp: aah
<mcphail> jhodapp: presumably removing the unescape will break looping, as per the comment?
 * mcphail wonders why?
<jhodapp> mcphail, no the comment comes after that line
<jhodapp> for the stop()
<mcphail> wonder why the unescape is there, then?
<jhodapp> mcphail, there are other existing use cases which need an unescape...it would require some comprehensive testing
<mcphail> jhodapp: does bzr have a "blame" feature?
<jhodapp> mcphail, not by default, might be a plugin
<jhodapp> mcphail, if you're wondering, I wrote the code...it really needed a comment but alas, I didn't add one
<mcphail> jhodapp: the commit message might help, though
<jhodapp> mcphail, probably not
<jhodapp> but possibly
<jhodapp> mcphail, take a look back at the bzr log
<ahayzen> mcphail, bzr qblame
<ahayzen> and then the file
<mcphail> 27.2.35 jim.hod |             m_service->setMedia(unescape(media)); --don't know how that ties in to a commit number...
<mcphail> commit date 20140416
<ahayzen> "Unescape the setMedia() call to make it more robust"
<mcphail> Ha!
<mcphail> Changing that would probably be like going down a rabbit hole
<ahayzen> seems to be this commit http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu-media/trunk/revision/31
<ahayzen> (that it actually landed
<ahayzen> )
<ahayzen> do a ctrl+f for unescape and you can see the tests added as well
<dobey> jhodapp: bzr has a blame feature by default
<jhodapp> dobey, good to know
<dobey> bzr blame $file
<ahayzen> oh yeah :-) .. but qblame has a nice gui
<dobey> you can also view annotation info in the source browser on launchpad
<mcphail> ok, so maybe we can tweak the unescape code?
<jhodapp> mcphail, indeed
 * mcphail googles for QUrl::fromPercentEncoding
<mcphail> jhodapp: what would be the easiest way for me to run gdb on this? I'm keen to know what is going in and out of that method
<mcphail> jhodapp: can I compile this for desktop?
<jhodapp> unfortunately no, not for the desktop yet
<mcphail> ok
<jhodapp> you'll want to do this on the phone
<mcphail> jhodapp: ok - will have to dif out my old android phone and charge for a while to switch sims. Can't hack directly as I'm on call and need the phone to work
<jhodapp> mcphail, yeah, so ubuntu touch runs on that?
<mcphail> jhodapp: no - I'll hack on my krillin device but switch my sim to the old Samsung
<jhodapp> mcphail, oh I see what you're saying, cool
<mcphail> be back in a while. Cheers
<jhodapp> mcphail, cya
 * mcphail has to wonder why Qt chooses to switch back and forward from utf8 internally
<mcphail> This is quite interesting, and mentions problems with the # character - http://www.macieira.org/blog/2011/09/qurl-in-qt-5-encoding/
<marcoplo> Can someone tell me how could i flash ubuntu touch in nexus 7 tilapia (it says this variant is not supported).
<nocomp_> ola
<nocomp_> damm all   yo told me ogra_  dissapear in the buffer
<nocomp_> any tto how install a nightly build on my mx4 for help to debug?
<dobey> nocomp_: just switch to the rc-proposed channel if you want to test the daily builds for mx4
<nocomp> do you have a step to step tutorial?
<nocomp> where do i set that?
<nocomp> i have phablet tools installed
<nocomp> mx4 recognize by adb
<dobey> nocomp_: do you want the english version, or the chinese (i guess mandarin?) version?
<nocomp> lol
<nocomp> english :)
<nocomp> thank you
<dobey> nocomp_: on the device connected to wifi, run "sudo system-image-cli -vvvv --switch ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en"
<nocomp> oki
<nocomp> i do it
<nocomp> can i do it with phablet-shell ?
<dobey> yes
<nocomp> or xterm from the device?
<nocomp> oki
<nocomp> thx
<dobey> in the terminal app, or via adb or phablet-shell, all should work
<nocomp> great
<nocomp> it works
<nocomp> thxx a lot dobey
<nocomp> so that ll always install the nightly build?
<dobey> that switches you to the rc-proposed channel. you don't need to run it every day
<dobey> you can updated normally through system settings every day if you wish
<nocomp> oki
<nocomp> brilliant
<nocomp> thx a lot
<nocomp> i ll report you bugs i am facing
<nocomp> what is the average time
<nocomp> to do the process?
<nocomp> if i set it in rw
<nocomp> do i loose ota update?
<dobey> no
<nocomp> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dobey> oh yes
<nocomp> arggggggggggg
<nocomp> lol
<dobey> if you make the phone writable, updates can break
<nocomp> hmmm
<dobey> why do you want to make the root writable?
<nocomp> i want to apt-get
<nocomp> be able to install app like nmap
<dobey> apt-get is not supported
<nocomp> and other cli stuff
<nocomp> when i set in rw
<nocomp> i can apt-get
<dobey> if you want to install debs, follow my instructions for using a chroot: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<nocomp> (i used to)
<nocomp> oki
<nocomp> i read now
<nocomp> why apt-get is not supported?
<tshirtman> well, if you find a bug, how can you be sure it wasn't triggered by something you installed? :)
<dobey> because the space for the root partition is very limited, and using apt-get will break the system
<nocomp> hmm
<tshirtman> and yeah, i had space issue with installing things with apt-get, i should have though about the chroot way
<dobey> the updates are applied via images, so even if you just install a single package, it may be removed on a system update
<nocomp> on the other hand there is so much space on the mx4
<nocomp> ah ok
<dobey> so if you want to play with various tools installed via apt, you should create a chroot in the home dir and play inside that chroot
<dobey> the total space available for storage != space available for system image
<nocomp> yep
<nocomp>  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/systemimage/download.py", line 296, in get_files
<nocomp>     raise TimeoutError
<nocomp> TimeoutError
<nocomp> [systemimage] Aug 12 21:01:09 2015 (4588) state machine finished
<nocomp> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<nocomp> doesn t look good
<dobey> maybe your network connection is not great?
<nocomp> yes quite average
<nocomp> i re run it
<nocomp> what device do you run ubuntu touch on ?
<dobey> i have it on a nexus 4
<nocomp> ok
<nocomp> mx4 is not bad
<nocomp> was quite surprised
<nocomp> pitty there are no fm radio
<nocomp> tried the command again locally on device
<nocomp> same error
<nocomp> same time out
<nocomp> would be weird to be a network issue
<nocomp> exactly at the same point in the process
<nocomp> no?
<dobey> nocomp: not sure what the issue is
<nocomp> ok
<nocomp> i guess it hasn t go far enough in the process
<nocomp> for ota
<dobey> nocomp: you can use "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en"
<nocomp> oki
<nocomp> i try
<dobey> on your PC, with the phone plugged in to usb with developer mode enabled and screen unlocked
<nocomp_> yep
<nocomp_> when screen locks again does itt matter or can i see a "always on" option when plugged somewhere?
<nocomp_> its pushing
<nocomp_> wtf!!!
<nocomp_> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<nocomp_> oups
<nocomp_> adff4f3d71eed42896bcca9db45a3f44b8c7ed8f6c58a15dfc0ff9b63d1b446.tar.xz to device
<nocomp_> 66.72 MB / 289.88 MB [=====>________________________] 23.02 % 242.38 KB/s 15m42s2015/08/12 21:27:21 error pushing: error: closed
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~$
<nocomp_> i retry see if the error occurs at same point
<nocomp> dobey, can i pre host al lpackage on my pc could be a solution
<dobey> nocomp: do you have another usb cable you could try?
<dobey> nocomp: no, it's a system image. it doesn't install packages from apt
<dobey> if you got as far as pushing to the device, then the image was already downloaded to your pc
<nocomp> dobey, i go put the kids to bed and i come back in 15 min, so far it s still pushin
<nocomp> thxx for your time
<nocomp> download is 500 kbs
<host127> someone said to me this : > have sudo . i want to know that is REAL sudo or like andraeid fon venom su??
<host127> http://store.bq.com/gl/smartphones
<dobey> i have no idea what android sudo is
<dobey> or what you mean by REAL sudo
<dobey> sudo is just a program
<dobey> ubuntu is ubuntu, but the root fs is readonly, and the root partition is not particularly big
<host127> dobey: sudo is just a program to control third exploits.
<dobey> so you can't treat the phone like it's a standard ubuntu workstation pc
<host127> dobey: i cant today because venom su in andraeid without sudo (is how today andraeid is) causes a damage like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LVFkw9Y4B0
<dobey> phones are updated via system image updates, not with apt-get
<host127> dobey: i know system images.gz .img .mfz i know
<host127> the andraeid venom all su -es are venom because still have not sudo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LVFkw9Y4B0
<host127> dobey: what is sudo and for what serves?
<dobey> i don't know what you are saying, and i don't see what having or not having sudo has to do with a high level security issue in android
<dobey> sudo is a command line tool
<dobey> to escalate privileges for performing administrative actions
<host127> dobey: ok this phone haves passworded sudo or no
<host127> ?
<OerHeks> host127, that youtube is about android, not ubuntu phone... haven't we been over this before?
<dobey> it doesn't have remote arbitrary script execution
<ali1234> i think the question is "does ubuntu phone have sudo without needing jailbreak type exploits?"
<host127> OerHeks: +_+ sorry .  i did not has knew that andraeid 4.4.2 has never used ubuntu@host: :D
<host127> ali1234: yes is the question . :D
<host127> does ubuntu phone have sudo without needing jailbreak type exploits?
<dobey> why do you need sudo?
<ali1234> i don't know the answer, sorry
<dobey> but yes, sudo is installed by default
<host127> dobey: MY linux without sudo is not and never will be MINE
<host127> on phones too
<ali1234> dobey: does it allow the user to become root on production phones?
<host127> ali1234: of course if yes
<dobey> host127: well you don't own the copyright, so it's not yours i guess :)
<host127> dobey: please: MY LINNUX IMAGE
<host127> why i have to be root?
<dobey> i don't know, why do you?
<dobey> you're the one asking about it
<ali1234> language barriers are fun
<nocomp> back
<host127> i want to implement some library .so or modify audio or create partition etc.
<nocomp> still pushing an image to the device
<nocomp> so far so good :)
<dobey> if you want to break your device, you get to keep all the pieces
<host127> nocomp : norooted fons have dd ??
<host127> what dd does?
<host127> inplementation!
<nocomp> man dd :)
<dobey> please ask sensible questions that can be answered
<nocomp> it s a disk utility
<host127> this is only an example why we need root
<dobey> you don't need root
<host127> dobey i need, you talk correct YOU DON'T need :D
<OerHeks> dobey, this will go on forever and ever, no answer will satisfy him
<dobey> host127: please stop trolling. the phone is not a PC. they do not work exactly the same. if you wish to break your device, then fine, but you get to keep the broken pieces of it.
<nocomp> damm 20 min it s pushing this archive
<nocomp_> 2015/08/12 21:40:32 Start pushing /home/nocomp/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-f73ecbaf991b25b32194458c8f85934ab6e3d2ac4dc881af0b52e168a0c866d7.tar.xz to device
<dobey> nocomp: well, as long as it's still pushing i guess :)
<nocomp> same :)
<ali1234> dobey: i'm still not 100% clear on this: can the user become root on production phones (BQ or Meizu) without exploiting bugs?
<mcphail> ali1234: yes
<ali1234> okay
<ali1234> so anyway, i just finished with the first pass on the Devices page
<nocomp> even pushing my mother in law would ob bei quicker :)
<nocomp> and she doesn t fint in a mx4 :)
<host127> dobey: :O se what you are talking. i used dd, ffmpeg, ifconfig, tar, zip, gzip, cpio in andraeid >>2.2<< via native terminal emulator like a pc. why i am "what you said"?
<nocomp> is there a way to open a console on the device see what is happening or if i am watching a nice idle?
<dobey> host127: good for you
<dobey> nocomp: you can use phablet-shell of course
<nocomp> ok
<nocomp> i open a another session
<ali1234> i checked every port for activity... i found 73 of them haven't been touched since 2013, or have been explicitly discontinued, or never produced anything at all
<host127> dobey: i don"t remember much but i will say all the commands i used. mount (fat,ext/2/3/4), cryptosetup ...
<nocomp> hmmmmmmmmmm
<host127> dobey: losetup, dnsmasq
<nocomp> can t connect anymore
<ali1234> the remaining 12 lwere last updated in 2014, or the status page was written in a language i don't understand
<host127> dobey: i changed libraries in /system/lib like linux
<nocomp> adb & phablet don t conenct anymore
<host127> dobey: libpng.so and libgif .so andraeid has never
<dobey> host127: stop trolling
<nocomp> should i unplug the device??
<host127> dobey: do you want my nandroid backup system.yaffs  v2.2 to see what i am "TROLLING"?
<host127> dobey: i have this still in a cd rom do you want?
<host127> dobey: the only missed thing on this image is the sudo
<dobey> host127: i want you to stop trolling this channel
<host127> to be an unexploitable
<host127> dobey: i will ignore you. you need KNOWLEDGE sorry
<OerHeks> host127, dobey hates to ban people, but you are crossing a line now.
<host127> OerHecks: power and corruption... +_+ : dobey :D
<dobey> what nonsense
<OerHeks> ubuntu-phone is safe, and android exploits are not working.
<host127> OerHecks: ok this is what i meaning. i need to try my ffmpeg on this phone. to see obey say that i am "TROLLING" :D
<OerHeks> nocomp, i would not unplug the device if there is some action going on.
<dobey> do whatever you want, just stop flooding the channel with nonsense
<mcphail> is ubuntu-touch/devel/bq-aquaris.en a wily channel?
<host127> OerHecks: armv6 binaries are for unix based arm cortex arch. independently of the name of the os.
<dobey> why are you talking about armv6
<host127> if i have armv7 any armv6 will work EQUALLY
<dobey> ubuntu doesn't even support armv6
<dobey> and ubuntu is not android
<nocomp> ok dobey  i checked in /cache and the file on device is 1.7 mb
<nocomp> so i guess i can deconnect the device
<nocomp> and restart correct ?
<dobey> nocomp: no, the flash reboots the phone when it's done
<host127> OerHecks: i have an iptables binary from armv6 working in a os of armv7
<dobey> nocomp: if it hasn't done that, then it's not done, or something is failing
<nocomp> it s failing
<nocomp> cant have push 1.7 mb in 20 min
<nocomp> i restart the process
<nocomp> i ve ctrl c anyway
<nocomp> i couldn t log from any other tool
<dobey> nocomp: unfortunately, i don't know what else to tell you. maybe you need a special recovery image to flash it. i'm not sure
<nocomp> hmm
<nocomp> i retry
<host127> OerHecks: my ffmpeg from 2012 is working like a charm in armv6 and armv7 equally the difference is the speed of conversion, nothing more
<dobey> host127: ubuntu doesn't support armv6. so you are off topic. please stop saying arbitrary things that have nothing to do with ubuntu on phones in here.
<dobey> that is what i mean by "trolling"
<host127> OerHecks: i have a system.yaffs2.img (binaries and libs only) for long time of usage ... :D
<dobey> you are being disruptive to the channel
<OerHeks> time to open #ubuntu-touch-offtopic ;-)
<host127> OerHecks: i repeat, i have armv5/6/7 binaries working in armv7 very good. who don"t believe will call me "TROLL"
<host127> bye
<dobey> host127: it's not that we don't believe you. it's that nobody cares.
<host127> dobey: go study more allrite?
<dobey> again with the trolling.
<host127> dobey: if you don"t care why you stay answering?
<nocomp> interesting
<nocomp> if i open a term and run an adb shell session
<nocomp> then the flash device on another term don t work
<dobey> host127: i am simply trying to impart upon you the fact that this channel has nothing to do with what you are talking about
<nocomp> there is only one adb session at the time?
<dobey> you are ranting and being disruptive
<nocomp_> error again
<nocomp_> 2015/08/12 22:25:19 Done pushing /home/nocomp/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/custom-fadff4f3d71eed42896bcca9db45a3f44b8c7ed8f6c58a15dfc0ff9b63d1b446.tar.xz to device
<nocomp_> 2015/08/12 22:25:57 error pushing: error: closed
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~$
<nocomp_> hmmm
<host127> dobey: at least you know why someone want rooted system? why you still try "CARE" for  what you "don"t"?
<dobey> a rooted system and "being the root user" are not the same thing
<jgdx> nocomp_, did the device lock?
<host127> dobey: go learn how to format cd-roms ok? byee
<nocomp> jdstrand, nop
<dobey> what a tool.
<jgdx> nocomp_, what device is it?
<nocomp> mx4
<beuno> that is one of my new favorite insults
<beuno> go learn how to format cd-roms!
<dobey> lol
<nocomp> lol
<dobey> go learn how to peruse archaic technologies!
<nocomp_> ihave a clue
<nocomp_> this file
<nocomp_> 2015/08/12 22:27:52 Start pushing /home/nocomp/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-f73ecbaf991b25b32194458c8f85934ab6e3d2ac4dc881af0b52e168a0c866d7.tar.xz to device
<nocomp_> is always 1.7 mb on the devicee
<nocomp_> and it s stays here
<jgdx> nocomp_, or maybe it's mx4's usb issues.
<dobey> and how big is the file on your pc?
<ali1234> where can i learn how to format cd-roms?
<nocomp_> where is it supposed to be located?
<nocomp_> ok found
<dobey> nocomp: the path in the log message is where it exists on your pc
<nocomp_> yes i thought it was on phone
<nocomp_> sorry
<nocomp_> 290mb
<dobey> oh
<nocomp_> the 104mb has been pushed easy before
<nocomp_> i might delete it
<nocomp_> on pc
<nocomp_> refetch it
<nocomp_> what do yo think ?
<nocomp_> or run an adb push by hand?
<dobey> i don't know
<nocomp_> df -h on devicee show that system has 280mb free
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool$ adb push ubuntu-f73ecbaf991b25b32194458c8f85934ab6e3d2ac4dc881af0b52e168a0c866d7.tar.xz /cache/recovery
<nocomp_> 3812 KB/s (303961660 bytes in 77.869s)
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool$
<nocomp_> done
<nocomp_> i re run the script
<nocomp_> there is an isse with the flash command
<nocomp_> i can  adb push it easy
<nocomp_> but when i run the script
<nocomp_> it free to this push
<nocomp_> how tell him to bypass it ?
<nocomp_> cause it s already on the device
<nocomp> off to bed
<nocomp> nite folks
<nocomp> i rerun the script
<nocomp> see waht happends
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-13
<JK_> hi every one
<JK_> who can help me?
<JK_> i have device tree
<JK_> but a cant know
<JK_> what file take from android system
<JK_> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<JK_> alksfahsfgaqhe ogfhsoaihf efhoaeihf aefo e
<JK_> hjc
<JK_> k co ai tra loi het tren z tr
<JK_> chan thiet chu
<JK_> somebody free to answer me
<Melt__> hey is there a way to turn the touch on and off?
<nocomp> hi
<nocomp_> well script freeze once that s accomplished
<nocomp_> 292.85 MB / 292.85 MB [==================================] 100.00 % 742.13 KB/s
<nocomp_> 2015/08/13 08:24:54 Start pushing /home/nocomp/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-dcf6a5e745ce46aff22add18c8cd2f21b4811a62383f857c0f955a74d2ac866a.tar.xz to device
<duflu> What's the component to log bugs against for the touch tutorial? (the thing after the setup wizard)?
<duflu> Oh actually probably unity8
<dholbach> good morning
<mpt> bfiller, please finish off bug 1400675
<ubot5> bug 1400675 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Dialer app has two unsynced bug lists" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400675
<thepeter-web> Hi, bq5 phone related question on ubuntu-touch is there a waz how can I one of the sim cards from operator? (e.g. not receiving calls / SMS and caller would receive NA message from operator)
<thepeter-web> and Q #2 can I setup sim card to not send the caller ID when calling / sendind SMS?
<hehe> hi alltogether! The two latest devel-proposed versions (277 and 278) are both not booting on nexus 4. Is there any way to re-flash the old version without loosing data?
<mpt> seb128, I followed up on bug 1483888
<ubot5> bug 1483888 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Aquaris E5: Ringtone + buzzer cannot be heard when jack/headphones plugged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483888
<seb128> mpt, hey, thanks
<seb128> mpt, it's not only the phone app, the bug also mention that alarms go through the headset, the user failed to be waken up in the morning because of that
<seb128> mpt, so maybe affecting indicator-datetime as well (I think it's what handles those events)
<mpt> seb128, so “buzzer” is a LOTE term for “alarm”?
<mpt> Hmm, I guess so
<mpt> Probably should be split into a separate bug report, though
<mpt> seb128, aha! I knew I’d commented on something like this before. For alarms it’s bug 1364647.
<ubot5> bug 1364647 in Ubuntu UX "[System Settings] Alarm, Calls should always be played (also) in the speakerphone even when a bluetooth or wired headset is used" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364647
<seb128> mpt, thanks
 * davidcalle was so happy to see a new devel-proposed image this morning.
 * davidcalle reverts to the previous one
<gvs77> Hi all, I was trying to import my contacts on my phone via VCF file, but both files and dekko say that there is no application associated with that filetype...
<gvs77> Meizu MX4 with OTA5 here
<hehe> @gvs77 you can use the following: syncevolution --import /path/to/file/allcontacts.vcf backend=evolution-contacts database=Personal
<Mirv> rsalveti: can you check the comment at https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/122936/ and push the same change to 5.5 instead? they'd apparently want it in stable series (from where they'll merge it to dev)
<seb128> rsalveti, charles, hey, do you know what component is dealing with how specific sounds event are handled? like where bug #1364647 should be fixed? is that in the service playing the sound? or pulseaudio
<ubot5> bug 1364647 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Can't hear clock alarm when headphones are plugged in but not in your ears" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364647
<mardy> Mirv: hi! +1 for silo 29 (also added a comment to the bug)
<gvs77> hehe:  Thanks, that did it!
<MannerMan> Is there any plans to build an android app compatibly layer like Jolla have for Ubuntu phone/touch?
<MannerMan> I have a jolla phone today and the android app support works very well, but i would like to use ubuntu
<duflu> Hey, I just figured out how to resize the phone's rootfs in a very evil way. Wondering if anyone has documented this yet (or has a better solution)?
<Mirv> mardy: thanks a lot! I ran AP:s througout the night, now I think I'll need to do manual testing trying to get listviews breaking + build the gles package, then it'd be ready for QA
<Mirv> MannerMan: AFAIK no, Ubuntu is more about getting better functioning native apps than offering a compatibility layer for poorly integrated external apps. that doesn't mean some day it wouldn't be possible, if there'll be a free software Android compatibility layer (some are trying this recently again from another angle...). Jolla's Android compatibility is proprietary so that won't happen.
<robin-hero> ogra_: Hey, How dangerous using rc-proposed for daily use? It's not a problem If I can't use some features, can't open an app, and similar things, but I don't want to use it, If I can make a huge mobile invoice thanks to a bug in the rc-proposed channel :)
<Mirv> where did I see the latest Android effort again..
<ProstheticS> duflu, you need to tell us your solution if you wanna know if people have 'better solutions' ide assume
<ProstheticS> i havent really looked at a way to increase its size, i havent looked myself
<duflu> ProstheticS: I'd rather not reveal if there's a nice solution already published
<duflu> Plus I'm still improving it
<popey> MannerMan: no plan to
<MannerMan> Mirv; popey; Aight, I understand. Too bad the Jolla compatibility aint opensource, it works really well. Perhaps I can manage by dualbooting android and Ubuntu.
<Mirv> MannerMan: yeah there's quite a lot of work to do for community to come up with Android compatibility layer, so I guess the best would be if Myriad (the vendor of the Jolla's Android compatibility) would decide there's no more business in that area and open source theirs ;) anyway, if Android retains the current market share and we don't get to post-app era, there'll be incentive for people to develop s
<Mirv> uch for the random airliner app etc
<Mirv> but for the community to do the development, I think it requires a certain mindshare of the hackers to stay using Jolla, Ubuntu, Tizen, FirefoxOS, whatever alternatives... hopefully that'll be like that
<ProstheticS> i doubt there is duflu(another solution) , been too busy messing with other gear since i got this, with what time ive had to put to messing wiht the thing
<Stskeeps> Mirv: pretty unlikely (open sourcing); did you notice shashlik though?
<ProstheticS> though i am interested in increasing its storage
 * duflu is working on an official answer
<MannerMan> Mirv: That would be so awesome, it they could create something together to benefit them all :)
<Mirv> Stskeeps: ah, that was it! thanks! very interesting.
<duflu> ProstheticS: http://askubuntu.com/questions/514913/how-to-get-a-larger-root-partition-on-touch
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> dpm, did you change the ubuntu-system-settings translation setup to enable sharing with upstream again?
<dpm> seb128, not that I know of
<seb128> k
<seb128> I think translators complained that the stats were pointing to the wrong project and you maybe did it in reaction
<seb128> I wonder who did
<seb128> I had disabled upstream translations
<seb128> but they are back on and set as shared with ubuntu
<rsalveti> Mirv: will do, thanks
<rsalveti> seb128: I believe it's pulse, will take a look in a few
<rsalveti> (in a sprint)
<janimo> jdstrand, hello
<seb128> rsalveti, thanks
<peter-bittner> I'd like to build a .click package from a WebApp.
<peter-bittner> How can I install the necessary minimum necessary requirements for building .click packages on my developer machine? Without having to install ubuntu-sdk.
<peter-bittner> I've tried to install click-dev, but I find no command to use (is it "click?")
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~⟫ dpkg -S `which click`
<popey> click: /usr/bin/click
<popey> ^ you want click not click-dev
<peter-bittner> Okay, cheers, click did it. -- Then click-dev is for developing click itself?
<popey> peter-bittner: i guess :) thats our standard naming convention
<Mirv> is there currently a way to run wily image on phone? I'm just getting "This phone needs restoring from a PC or service center" after flashing latest devel-proposed :)
<Mirv> how nice of me to ask 1 day after GCC5 became the default in release pocket
<mcphail> Mirv: I couldn't get a wily image to boot last night
<mcphail> It just got stuck at the bq flash screen
<guest42345> wily is pretty broken right now
<peter-bittner> *** Skype for Web now available on Ubuntu Touch! http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Ubuntu-touch-port/m-p/4082105#M12567 ***
<popey> does it work? :)
<peter-bittner> Yes!  :-)   Enjoy!
 * popey tests this
<peter-bittner> I had to struggle with the user agent override a bit. The documentation on developer.ubuntu.com is a bit misleading.
<popey> can you file a bug? (there's a link at the bottom of the pages)
<popey> (to correct any issues you found)
<peter-bittner> Okay, I was about to write this to the mailing list.
 * Mirv is bold and tries dist-upgrade from vivid to wily on phone - this is not going to end up well
<kenvandine> jgdx, how's the hotspot redesign going?
<jgdx> kenvandine, going okay
<jgdx> had a json error in settings which took me way too long to figure out
<jgdx> le sigh
<jgdx> waiting for ci now
<dobey> Mirv: it ended with / being full i guess? :)
<Mirv> dobey: not yet :) I've been here long enough to know to manually remove a couple of hundred megs from the / by removing "unneeded cruft" like Oxide, various language support, desktop libraries not needed etc
<dobey> Mirv: it will definitely break anyway, as everything hasn't migrated from proposed yet
<nlsthzn> :'( copy/paste to webapps etc. perhaps coming in OTA-6?
<Mirv> dobey: I've naturally enabled wily-proposed too, to get even more excitement (plus 0.01% chance of it working)
<popey> peter-bittner: thanks, fixed the page with the issue.
<jdstrand> janimo: hello :)
<janimo> jdstrand, hi, sent you an email :)
<jdstrand> ok, haven't gotten to the inbox yet, but will in a bit
<kenvandine> mandel, ping
<peter-bittner> Done. The documentation is fixed now.
<peter-bittner> Thanks everyone here! And enjoy Skype on Ubuntu Touch! Download it today.
<charles> seb128, I think rsalveti is right wrt it being a pulse issue -- datetime's part is to tell pulse what role to use, either 'alarm' or 'alert'. Pulse's decides how the roles are handled
<seb128> charles, ok, thanks
 * Mirv reports phone as dead as could have been guessed after dist-upgrade from vivid to wily-proposed
<cwayne> lol
<guest42345> Mirv, told you willy is broken
<Mirv> guest42345: I had to try!
<dobey> Mirv: well, there is a wily image you could have just installed probably more quickly
<dobey> and it would have just as easily broken your phone :)
 * ogra_ grins
<Mirv> I did that first, then wanted to break it the harder way :)
<davmor2> Mirv: that phone not dead, He's just sleeping, He's pining for the fjords, I didn't want to be a pet shop owner anyway, I wanted to be a Lumberjack!
<davmor2> s/pet/phone
<Mirv> davmor2: that phone is no more, it has ceased to be!
<ogra_> is your hovercraft full of eels by chance  ?
<Mirv> oh, someone has had useful time http://www.omniglot.com/language/phrases/hovercraft.htm
<Mirv> the essential in any language
<ogra_> Mirv, beauty !
 * ogra_ bookmarks
<guest42345> guys.. why is python3 using 100% cpu on arale when running a simple qml test via sdk
<oSoMoN> greyback_, hey, any update on bug #1483840 ?
<ubot5> bug 1483840 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "webapp_container tests started failing reliably with rc-proposed image #92" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483840
<greyback_> oSoMoN: am looking at it still. I suspect you're not using upstart to launch the webap container, which does expose this
<oSoMoN> let me check how the app is started
<nocomp> hi folks
<nocomp> has anybody ever experienced this issue with rc-proposed?
<nocomp> http://forum.xda-developers.com/ubuntu-touch/development/t-swithc-mx4-to-rc-proposed-t3177682/post62307487#post62307487
<nocomp> i am loosing home
<nocomp> hope
<oSoMoN> greyback_, the autopilot tests use self.launch_test_application(…) to launch the app, not sure what it does under the covers
<jgdx> nocomp, you looked into the usb issue thing, right?
<jgdx> switched cable, picked the slowest usb port you've got, etc
<nocomp> what is this usb issue thing?
<nocomp> ah
<nocomp> yes
<nocomp> switch usb port
<nocomp> sitch cable
<nocomp> switch computer
<ogra_> nocomp, wipe cache again and flash with the open recovery in fastboot mode
<nocomp> i ve reset the phone
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en --recovery-image recovery.img ...
<ogra_> !recovery
<ubot5> You need to use the right recovery.img for your device when flashing with adb: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<nocomp> ok
<ogra_> download it from the link in the table
<nocomp> one sec
<nocomp> i restart the pc
<nocomp> drove me so mad i turned everything off
<ogra_> also how long did you wait, pushing the rootfs tarball can take 10-15min
<nocomp> yes but i ve let it overnite
<nocomp> 9hours
<nocomp> should of be enough
<ogra_> k
<nocomp_> re
<nocomp> recovery downloaded
<nocomp> i retry
<nocomp_> hmm
<nocomp_> seems to be the same
<nocomp_> what is weird
<nocomp_> i can easely do an adb push
<nocomp_> without any issues
<ogra_> adb push while in recovery ?
<nocomp_> nop
<nocomp_> i am not in recovery
<nocomp_> do i have to do a fastboot oem unlock ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> your bootloader is already unloicked
<nocomp_> ok
<ogra_> you need to be in fastboo mode and use the --recovery-image option for ubuntu-device-flash
<nocomp_> ahhhhhhh
<nocomp_> ok
<nocomp_> i reboot in fastboot
<nocomp_> clean the cache first
<nocomp_> thx
<nocomp_> ok i get it
<nocomp_> i have no recovery installed
<nocomp_> adb reboot fastboot puts me back in normal state
<ogra_> i think it is "adb reboot bootloader"
<nocomp_> ok i try
<nocomp_> damm mx4 freezed
<nocomp_> ok
<nocomp_> fastboot devices shows it
<nocomp_> i retry the flash process
<nocomp_> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en --recovery-image recovery.img
<nocomp_> 2015/08/13 17:08:01 Expecting the device to expose an adb interface...
<nocomp_> device cannot be detected over adb
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~$
<nocomp_> wtf
<nocomp_> i am in fastboot
<nocomp_> i am in fastboot,
<nocomp_> so adb won t work correct ?
<ogra_> right
<nocomp_> so i should flash just the recovery?
<ogra_> and you have the right recovery.img (and the path to it is correct ?)
<nocomp_> yes
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~$ ls
<nocomp_> Bureau     examples.desktop  Modèles  Public        Téléchargements
<nocomp_> Documents  Images            Musique  recovery.img  Vidéos
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~$
<ogra_> no, you shouldnt need to flash anything ... u-d-f should just boot the recovery.img you provide
<nocomp_> so what is not working?
<ogra_> and that recovery.img file is the MX4 image ?
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~$ fastboot devices
<nocomp_> 75HABLM3ARFY    fastboot
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~$
<nocomp_> yes
<ogra_> also do you have the right version of u-d-f ?
<nocomp_> u d f = ?
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash
<nocomp_> yes
<nocomp_> installed phablet tools
 * ogra_ blames sergiusens for picking an annoyingly long name 
<nocomp_> if adb is not working in gastboot
<nocomp_> how can this flashing process work
<nocomp_> i am missing something
<ogra_> it uses fastboot to boot the recovery img you provide
<nocomp_> recovery img file is on my pc
<nocomp_> oki
<nocomp_> doest it has a verbose mode?
<ogra_> you can try to use fastboot manually to flash it:
<ogra_> sudo fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<nocomp_> ok
<ogra_> ten boot into this recovery
<ogra_> there you should have adb
<ogra_> and can use u-d-f to flash
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~$ sudo fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<nocomp_> [sudo] password for nocomp:
<nocomp_> sending 'recovery' (10672 KB)...
<nocomp_> FAILED (data transfer failure (Value too large for defined data type))
<nocomp_> finished. total time: 0.034s
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~$
<ogra_> and you are 100% sure this is the right img ?
<nocomp_> i show u the one i ve took
<nocomp_> there is only one for mx4
<nocomp_> i redownload it
<nocomp_> http://people.canonical.com/~alextu/tangxi/recovery/recovery.img
<ogra_> well, i hope alextu keeps that recent :)
<nocomp_> so do i
<ogra_> but i'm honestly out of ideas
<nocomp_> ocomp@up-yours:~$ sudo fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<nocomp_> takes quite some time
<nocomp_> shouldnt
<nocomp_> sending 'recovery' (10672 KB)...
<nocomp_> FAILED (data transfer failure (Value too large for defined data type))
<nocomp_> finished. total time: 0.034s
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~$
<nocomp_> gbreat
<nocomp_> great
<nocomp_> wtf
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, do you know if flashing recovery on arale should work ?
<nocomp_> i hope it still boot
<nocomp_> still boot
<nocomp_> i retry
<davmor2> ogra_: it does
<ogra_> weird, why does it not work for nocomp_ then
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~$ fastboot devices
<nocomp_> 75HABLM3ARFY    fastboot
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~$ sudo fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<nocomp_> sending 'recovery' (10672 KB)...
<nocomp_> FAILED (data transfer failure (Value too large for defined data type))
<nocomp_> finished. total time: 0.034s
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~$
<davmor2> nocomp_: has this always been an ubuntu device?
<ogra_> there is no value in trying it over and over
<nocomp_> yes
<nocomp_> meizu mx4
<ogra_> yeah, that would have been my next question too
<nocomp_> ubuntu edition
<ogra_> if there was a factory ubuntu install on it
<nocomp_> drives me mad
<ogra_> you are using a USB 2.0 port ?
<ogra_> and the original cable ?
<nocomp> no cable in the box
<nocomp> i use different usb
<nocomp> i retry with other one
<nocomp_> if cable wasn t working
<nocomp_> fastboot devices wouldnt show the device correct?
<nocomp_> is there a way to do that from device?
<nocomp_> i upload all file via pc
<nocomp_> and then flash from device?
<dobey> cables can be deceptive about whether they are "working" or not
<nocomp_> ok
<nocomp_> they work fine with all my android devices
<nocomp_> so what other option do i have?
<mcphail> nocomp_: have you checked the md5sum of the image you are trying to flash at fastboot?
<nocomp_> nop
<nocomp_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<nocomp_> took the one for mx4
<mcphail> nocomp_: yes, but check it
<nocomp_> there are no
<mcphail> nocomp_: check it anyway and feed the hash into google
<nocomp_> how do i do that?
<mcphail> nocomp_: just run "md5sum whatever.img" and paste the long string of characters into google
<nocomp_> ok
<mcphail> nocomp_: if the hash matches anything on google it is probably ok
<dobey> or not ok
<nocomp_> no result
<mcphail> dobey: but very likely to be ok
<dobey> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en/arale/ doesn't have md5sums
<dobey> mcphail: not in this case i guess :)
<mcphail> dobey: no, but someone else may have posted them
<mcphail> dobey: ha!
<dobey> and md5 is insecure anyway
<nocomp_> so in fact i have an authentic ubuntu phone
<nocomp_> but i can do less with it
<nocomp_> than if i had a nexus
<nocomp_> great
<mcphail> dobey: security is not the issue here
<dobey> you're falsely assuming you wouldn't have the same problems with a nexus device
<nocomp_> well i am just saying i can t do much with it at least less than ogra_  with his nexus
<ogra_> my nexus ?
<dobey> well my nexus4 won't even boot at the moment. it just keeps rebooting from the google boot screen
<nocomp_> lol
 * ogra_ hasnt booted any nexus in over a year
<nocomp_> ok
<nocomp_> i thought u had a nexus
<nocomp_> my mistake
<ogra_> no, i have a few bq 4.5 and one MX4
<nocomp_> oh mx4 ubuntu edition?
<dobey> other than flashing your device, i also have no idea what yu're trying to accomplish exactly
<ogra_> mainly using the MX4 nowadays
<nocomp_> i d like to switch to rc-proposed
<nocomp_> http://forum.xda-developers.com/ubuntu-touch/development/t-swithc-mx4-to-rc-proposed-t3177682
<dobey> ogra_ can probably do a lot more than you can, with the phone, regardless of whether the flash works or not, simply because he has a greater knowledge and understanding of how it all works :)
<nocomp_> uused the same recovery file as i do?
<dobey> i don't know what recovery.img you are trying to use
<nocomp_> there is only one in the link i gave you
<nocomp_> nvm
<nocomp_> i give up
<nocomp_> 2 days on it
<nocomp_> i hhope tthe next ota with hotspot option ll come soon
<ogra_> dobey, apparently the one from alextu thats linked on the Devices wikipage
<dobey> sorry, despite popular belief, i am not omnitient/omnipotent/omnipresent
<ogra_> udf just ignores it when using the --recovery-image option .. and flashing it with fastboot seems to trigger a size error
<mcphail> dobey: I think they were saying you were _incontinent_ :)
<ogra_> mcphail, i think he still has a few years til diaper-again age
<dobey> s/a few/a great many/
<mcphail> nocomp_: out of interest, what was the md5 hash for the file you downloaded?
<nocomp_> 60ae535e863d48bbc3b071938c12a188
<mcphail> nocomp_: OK, same as me when I download it. At least we know it hasn't been corrupted on your disk. Doesn't mean to say it is a working image, though
<dobey> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en --bootstrap --recovery-image=recovery-arale.img
<dobey> that should work with the phone at the bootloader
<dobey> --bootstrap will wipe the device though, so if you have any data on it you want to keep, you need to back it up
<mcphail> dobey: afaik from hacking my krillin last night, that only works from an adb-enabled recovery. (The krillin device, at least, calls "fastboot" the bootloader)
<dobey> you have to use --bootstrap to flash from the bootloader, as it's a different interface than adb
<dobey> mcphail: no, you can't use --bootstrap if in recovery or with system booted with developer mode
<dobey> mcphail: --bootstrap is for fastboot (and it will wipe data)
<dobey> if you're in recovery or booted system, you can't use --bootstrap
<mcphail> dobey: I had to use that command in recovery last night, and switch to fastboot after it started. Wouldn't run directly in fastboot mode
<dobey> so either use --bootstrap and wipe the data, or boot to recovery or system and don't use --bootstrap
<dobey> mcphail: not with --bootstrap
<dobey> --bootstrap doesn't work in recovery because it uses fastboot
<mcphail> yep, with. I had to switch to fastboot
<nocomp> so what would you recommand?
<nocomp> to try
<mcphail> nocomp_: always try a new cable and different USB port before anything else
<dobey> if you are in fastboot, then the command i pasted; assuming you don't care about your data
<nocomp> this one?
<nocomp> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en --bootstrap --recovery-image=recovery-arale.img
<dobey> yes
<nocomp> ok thxx
<dobey> it *will* destroy any data you have on the phone though
<nocomp> don t care
<nocomp> it s emptty
<dobey> ok
<nocomp> just reset it
<dobey> then run that with the phone in fastboot mode
<nocomp> i go get the device
<mcphail> dobey: so, for future reference, I _should_ be able to run that directly in fastboot mode on krillin as well? When I tried last night I was given "no adb" errors in fastboot mode, whether or not I was using --bootstrap but I may have made a typo somewhere else in the command
<dobey> mcphail: yes.
<mcphail> dobey: ok, good to know
<dobey> --bootstrap requires fastboot, and without --bootstrap you must have adb available
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~$ ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en --bootstrap --recovery-image=recovery.img
<nocomp_> 2015/08/13 17:58:35 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<nocomp_> 2015/08/13 17:58:35 Device is |arale|
<nocomp_> 2015/08/13 17:58:39 Flashing version 87 from ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device arale
<nocomp_> lets see what happends
<nocomp_> thxx dobey
<dobey> sure
<nocomp_> i go prepare dinner
<nocomp_> i keep u poster
<nocomp_> posted
<mcphail> dobey: so, the converse is I should also be able to flash from recovery without --bootstrap and without wiping everything on the device? When I tried that last night I was getting shell errors and had to resort to --bootstrap
<nocomp_> 2015/08/13 18:00:48 Created ubuntu_command: /home/nocomp/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu_commands030084128
<nocomp_> 2015/08/13 18:00:48 Rebooting into recovery to flash
<nocomp_> nocomp@up-yours:~$
<dobey> mcphail: yes; i've done it numerous times, but i've not flashed a consumer krillin device ever, so there might be special needs there for recovery image or something
<mcphail> dobey: it may have been the case that the device was so messed up a complete flash was the only option
<dobey> mcphail: also possible
<dobey> nocomp_: so, it worked then?
<nocomp_> seems to
<nocomp_> geting meizu splash screen back on
<nocomp_> ubuntu splash screen
<nocomp_> u did it :)
<nocomp_> thxxx
<dobey> np
<guest42345> what;s wrong with telegram? this is from telegram's log
<guest42345> libust[21905/21925]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5-32011 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:958)
<guest42345> libust[21905/21924]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:958)
<guest42345> there are 10000000000000000 lines like this
<guest42345> this is silly
<mcphail> guest42345: all the logs have those
<guest42345> :|
<mcphail> guest42345: they are a bit annoying
<guest42345> yeah :(
<ogra_> but harmless beyond that
 * ogra_ blames ted 
<guest42345> will snappy fix this?
 * guest42345 or cure cancer? :P
<ogra_> snappy will fix everything you can imagine indeed ;)
<guest42345> yay!
<ted> ogra_, I think all mine are hidden now, I think those are in qtubuntu now.
<ogra_> ah
<ted> If nothing else, UAL has a bunch more of them :-)
 * ogra_ wonders who owns qtubuntu nowadays 
<guest42345> ted it's like billions of lines.. they are trashing the logs
<guest42345> and i find it hard to read the logs
<ogra_> cat /path/to/log | grep -v lttng|less
<guest42345> :)) NO
<ogra_> ;)
<greyback_> ogra_: I do
 * mcphail stroles the spurious cat
<mcphail> *strokes
<ogra_> you could indeed let the cat out and use grep directly :)
<mcphail> :)
<ted> guest42345, I'm not saying it isn't a problem, I'm saying that in this case I don't think it's my fault :-)
<guest42345> ted, :P
<davmor2> ogra_: fix everything you say...... that you can imagine you say...... Where's my flying unicorn then hmm hmm hmm???
<popey> you don't want much, not content with a unicorn, you want a flighted one.
<ogra_> davmor2, did you try snappy install my-flying-unicorn.snap yet ?
<davmor2> popey: it's easier to get around if you are not on the ground
<popey> fair
<davmor2> popey: plus international travel suddenly becomes free :)
<davmor2> popey: and why have just a flying horse when you can have a unicorn
<davmor2> ogra_: hahaha
<davmor2> popey: I'd of gone for nyan cat but that music
<t1mp> hello
<t1mp> I just tried to flash ubuntu-touch-devel-proposed/krillin.en and now my device gets stuck on the bq load screen....
<t1mp> any ideas? I cannot even power it off
<t1mp> ahhh
<dobey> t1mp: don't use devel-proposed
<t1mp> just after asking here I managed to get it in fastboot mode :) by holding the proper keys long enough
<t1mp> dobey: I wanted to try the latest UI toolkit which was released to the overlay ppa today
<dobey> t1mp: you'll need to reflash to stable or rc-proposed
<t1mp> I can try the stable image and then install the ppa manually
<t1mp> dobey: ok, flashing rc-proposed now.
<dobey> t1mp: devel-proposed is wily. rc-proposed is vivid+overlay
<t1mp> dobey: do you know if there is a delay between a package going in overlay and it ending up in an image?
<dobey> t1mp: images are built daily for rc-proposed; but promotion to stable is usually once every 4-6 weeks or so i guess
<t1mp> hmm, after (supposedly) flashing it still gets stuck in the bq screen
<dobey> how did you flash?
<t1mp> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquarius.en-proposed
<dobey> with the phone in recovery?
<t1mp> krillin
<dobey> yes. were you booted into fastboot, or recovery?
<t1mp> fastboot
<t1mp> ah, I also added --bootstrap
<doflaherty> is it possible to get AGPS on mako?
<dobey> t1mp: ok, well that flashed a whole new image, so first boot will take a bit longer than normal
<t1mp> dobey: hmm.. I get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12074006/
<t1mp> dobey: and the device is stuck in the loading screen (with a large ubuntu logo)
<t1mp> should I just wait longer?
<t1mp> ah it rebooted now... back in the bq boot screen.
<dobey> yeah if it doesnt' boot, you might need to pass --recovery-image to flash on the krillin; with the recovery.img from the wiki page
<t1mp> yes it is stuck in the boot screen again
<t1mp> dobey: do you have a link at hand? I don't see recovery.img on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<t1mp> ah, that's no wiki. But the wiki page links there
<t1mp> seems like I left by accident
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<dobey> you need the recovery-krillin.img most likely
<t1mp> dobey: thanks. I'm now trying ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en-proposed --bootstrap --recovery-image=Downloads/recovery-krillin.img
<t1mp> dobey: thanks! it works now! :)
<dobey> great
<kenvandine> Elleo, i had an autopilot test from settings type an extra "e"
<kenvandine> from the logs: Could not connect:  "Access point with SSID [eduroame] could not be found"
<kenvandine> the test types "eduroam" for the ssid
<kenvandine> but it got an extra "e"
<jgdx> let's just cave and rename the access point
<mariogrip> where can i find defconfig for mako or hammerhead?
<mariogrip> do mako use devtmpfs?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-14
<kyoei> My last ota on nexus 4 devel channel was r226 on 10 May. Is this platform abandoned?
<tshirtman> i installed on my nexus 4 using the official instructions days ago, and it worked, so i'd say no, but i don't know about updates
<kyoei> tshirtman: which channel?
<kyoei> well, I'm changing to channel rc. Hope it's better maintained.
<tshirtman> stable, sorry
<kyoei> rc build installed. release r3. Build from 2015-7-27.  Hopefully this will keep up. Not sure what happened to the devel channel.
<kyoei> New pretty icons, and seems smoother.
<kyoei> Oh oh, keyboard not working. Will have to try a different channel.
<kyoei> restarted, keyboard now working.
<nocomp> morning folks
<nocomp> what is the place when you test rc-proposed to notify bugs
<nocomp> or remarks?
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> ogra_: hello again, I have had a loot to do in my work, basically programming
<zzarr> where can I file a report about the zipcode problem?
<guest42315> zzarr, maybe here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<zzarr> thank you :)
<t1mp> hmm, after my laptop has been on standby it always needs a reboot before adb works again
<ogra_> t1mp, sounds like you have some kind of USB port suspending going on
<t1mp> ogra_: might be. When I connect the device, it does show up in my launcher though, but with no drives (when it works fine it always shows one drive)
<t1mp> I've had network issues before after standby, but those seem to be resolved now.
<mardy> tsdgeos: hi! Do you have some time to help me with bug 1433442?
<ubot5> bug 1433442 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QML's ListView currentItem changes on resize" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433442
<tsdgeos> mardy: i have some time, but yeah that bug is not nice :D
<tsdgeos> mardy: where/how do you want to fix it?
<mardy> tsdgeos: so, I *think* I fixed the bug in qtquick, but this causes a regression in unity8-dash
<mardy> tsdgeos: I don't understand really why, it's related to Dash/PreviewListView.qml
<mardy> tsdgeos: actually, I don't understand how it can actually work at all, even without the ppa 29 that's supposed to fix the bug
<tsdgeos> mardy: work what? the previewlist?
<mardy> tsdgeos: the problem is, I've added some "onCurrentIndexChanged" debug to the previewlist, and from there I print the current index
<mardy> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> the code in the is quite funky yeah
<tsdgeos> currentindex is always 0 on first open for some reason
<tsdgeos> even if it cleraly is not
<mardy> tsdgeos: so, without the fix, I see that the currentIndex changes from 2 (supposing I click on the third item) to 0
<mardy> tsdgeos: ah, exactly!
<tsdgeos> which is "fine" because we don't use the currentIndex anywhere afaik
<mardy> tsdgeos: in practice, what happens is that without the fix, I see that the currentIndex is 0, currentItem is "preview0", and yet things work
<mardy> tsdgeos: with my fix, they are both 0, and things don't work :-)
<tsdgeos> that's not cool :D
<mardy> tsdgeos: I found a workaround, and that's to comment out the line "initialIndex = -1" in the onCountChanged
<mardy> tsdgeos: with that, the index jumps from 2 to 0, then again to 2, and it stays correctly there
<mardy> tsdgeos: but it's fishy
<tsdgeos> hmm
<tsdgeos> that line isn't there anymore?
<tsdgeos> ah it is
<tsdgeos> because we didn't land my code yet
<mardy> tsdgeos: one more strange (to me, at least) thing is that after all of this, I see that the model changes (I have another debug line on onModelChanged)
<tsdgeos> mardy: does https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/previews_in_order help?
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/previews_in_order/+merge/267058
<mardy> tsdgeos: I have to run afk for some time, I'll try in a little while, and come back with the results
<tsdgeos> oki, same here actually
<tsdgeos> need to go and shout to the telecom company
<nocomp> hi guys
<nocomp> any good alternative to deko for gmail ?
<nocomp> takes more than 10 min to load emails
<guest42315> nocomp, you can open a bug report against dekko if you like https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko
<nocomp> thxx
<t1mp> I often get "failed to enter recovery" when I flash my device, see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12078133/
<t1mp> any ideas? The device seems stuck for a long time in the loading screen with the large spinning ubuntu logo
<t1mp> wow, just now it rebooted... I wonder if has the new image
<t1mp> it says it has 483. So the flashing didn't fail?
<nocomp> thx guest42315
<guest42315> nocomp, np :P have fun
<mardy> tsdgeos: bad luck, looks like your patch doesn't help: the index gets zero-ed and doesn't change
<tsdgeos> mardy: oh
<tsdgeos> mardy: then maybe your patch is breaking it?
<mardy> tsdgeos: well, my patch makes it more consistent: the index is 0, and you see item 0 ;-)
<mardy> tsdgeos: but it looks like there's some other issue with ListView, that sets the index to 0
<tsdgeos> yeah no idea why
<mardy> tsdgeos: I'll try to isolate the issue
<tsdgeos> cool
<mardy> tsdgeos: does unity-dash work on X11?
<tsdgeos> mardy: yeah
<tsdgeos> start smart-<TAB>
<tsdgeos> and then just run it from the build dir
<tsdgeos> ./builddir/src/Dash/unity8-dash
<tsdgeos> or maybe even make tryDash from the builddir would be enough
<mardy> tsdgeos: so, an easy fix is to remove all that initialIndex stuff and just initialize currentIndex; but I'll investigate a bit more and see if I can find a cause for the weirdness
<tsdgeos> ok
<zsombi_> guys, I've OTA updated my arale, and since then I cannot boot it/flash it... any thoughts?
<davmor2> zsombi_: on devel-proposed?
<zsombi_> davmor2: yes, I had that on teh device
<zsombi_> davmor2: then I tried to reflash it using ubuntu-device-flash touch --device arale --channel=ubuntu-touch/derc-roposed/meizu.en --recovery-image recovery.img --wipe --bootstrap
<davmor2> zsombi_: it's known broken on phone and iso
<zsombi_> davmor2: then I tried to reflash it using ubuntu-device-flash touch --device arale --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-roposed/meizu.en --recovery-image recovery.img --wipe --bootstrap
<davmor2> zsombi_: you can either use an older image or use rc-proposed
<zsombi_> ehh....
<zsombi_> davmor2: ok, I'll try both
<davmor2> zsombi_: gcc5 landed on devel-proposed and broke stuff there were emails for it
<davmor2> zsombi_: same for desktop
<zsombi_> davmor2: ehh.. .I remember it now...
<davmor2> zsombi_: should be fixed soon
<zsombi_> davmor2: thx!!
<zsombi_> davmor2: hmm... it doesn't seem to flash any image, not even the rc-proposed
<zsombi_> davmor2: it stays there for ~20 mins, nothing happens
<davmor2> zsombi_: arale?
<zsombi_> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> does it just show 2 lines of text on the fastboot screen?
<davmor2> zsombi_: ^  If so hit ctrl+c in the terminal, press power and volume down till it reboots into fastboot mode.  Count to ten then run ubuntu-device-flash touch --bootstrap --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en --recovery-image recovery-arale.img
<davmor2> zsombi_: You should see a whole bunch of longer strings of text appear if it is going to flash
<zsombi_> davmor2: yes, I can only see one file downloaded, but I am in fastboot mode
<zsombi_> davmor2: lemme try again
<davmor2> zsombi_: Yeap the issue is if you run the command too soon the phone isn't fully setup in the mode so it just locks up the transfer, so you have to stop the process and reboot the phone to get rid of the lock
<zsombi_> davmor2: ahh, now it started to flood my screen :)
<davmor2> zsombi_: that should now work then
<zsombi_> davmor2: seems to, yes, thx again!!!
<davmor2> zsombi_: no worries
<davmor2> zsombi_: so in future you now know if you are stuck on the two lines for anything more than 3 seconds after you run the command it is locked up reboot :)
<zsombi_> davmor2: yeah :D
<zsombi_> davmor2: I was sure about that, just didn't knew I had to wait that much to get into the mode...
<davmor2> zsombi_: you probably don't have to wait that long 10 seems to be the magic number though :)
<zsombi_> davmor2: I love magic numbers and 10 seems to be a perfect round one :D
<mardy> tsdgeos: hi again :-)
<mardy> tsdgeos: so, this is enough to reproduce the bug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12078738/
<mardy> tsdgeos: it can be reproduced with or without my bugfix
<mardy> tsdgeos: I suspect it has to do with the fact that the countChanged signal is emitted before the model is really set
<robin-hero> Hi all!  I ordered a Bluetooth headset for running, I can pair it with my BQ Aquaris E4.5 phone (I was scared at first, because it showed it is a keyboard, but turned off and on and it showed it is a headphone) and I can listen music with it, but the volume and next/previous track buttons don't work. It's powered by Bluetooth 4, is this supported by the Ubuntu Phone? I use r24, the latest stable build.
<tsdgeos> mardy: so it's a different bug?
<mardy> tsdgeos: yes, but anyway I need to patch unity8-dash for my bugfix (I guess I'll just remove the initialIndex stuff and use currentIndex)
<tsdgeos> mardy: ok, be extra careful, i guess we added that code for a reason :D
<mardy> tsdgeos: will try :-)
<mardy> tsdgeos: do you have a checkout of the qt source code?
<mardy> handy, I mean
<tsdgeos> mardy: yeah
<mardy> tsdgeos: git show 22c6873 :-)
<mardy> (in qtdeclarative)
<mardy> tsdgeos: I bet that's the cause of the bug
<tsdgeos> oh it's even documetned
<tsdgeos> not cool
<mardy> tsdgeos: the onCountChanged is triggered from within the setModel() method, so we update currentIndex in there, and then near the end of setMethod it gets reset to 0
<tsdgeos> well whatever :D
<mardy> tsdgeos: I guess I can fix the issue by replacing onCountChanged with onModelChanged
<tsdgeos> mardy: that'd be the least intrusive probably
<mardy> tsdgeos: yep, that seems to fix it
<mardy> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/unity8/lp1433442/+merge/268068
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Could you please add this to silo 29? ^
<tsdgeos> mardy: please set https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8 on the description too
<Mirv> mardy: ok!
<mardy> tsdgeos: ok, done
<tsdgeos> mardy: how urgent is this?
<kenvandine> Elleo, did you see my comment last night about the osk typing an extra key during a test?
<kenvandine> in one of our wifi tests, we type in 'eduroam' but it attempts to connect to 'eduroame'
<kenvandine> 17:20:09.270 INFO logging:45 - TextField: Write into the text field. Arguments ('eduroam',). Keyword arguments: {}.
<kenvandine>  Could not connect:  "Access point with SSID [eduroame] could not be found"
<kenvandine> Elleo, any idea what could cause that?
<kenvandine> rhuddie, ^^ maybe you have ideas?
<rhuddie> kenvandine, i've not seen that before... is it possible to reproduce locally?
<kenvandine> i've seen that same failure at least 3 times in the past 12 hours
<kenvandine> no... i haven't reproduced it locally
<kenvandine> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3083/console
<kenvandine> is a current running job, but search for eduroam
<kenvandine> you'll see it
<kenvandine> rhuddie, last night jgdx ran that single test repeatedly in a loop, no failures
<mardy> tsdgeos: I wouldn't say that it's very urgent, but since we have a silo allocated, the sooner it gets reviewed the sooner the silo gets free'd :-)
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> today or monday
<mardy> tsdgeos: perfect, thanks
<rhuddie> kenvandine, i was not able to reproduce that myself. also the logs don't give much clue
<kenvandine> i know
<kenvandine> annoying!
<kenvandine> rhuddie, well i'm seeing this on my branch that bumps all the sdk imports to 1.3
<kenvandine> which a couple days ago i had 100% pass on my krillin
<kenvandine> last night i was trying it without that branch, and didn't reproduce it
<kenvandine> i'll try it again with the 1_3 branch
<kenvandine> but i can't imagine this has anything todo with the sdk import version
<kenvandine> rhuddie, it is failing consistently in CI
<kenvandine> jgdx, did this happen on any of your branches?
<kenvandine> no... jgdx's branch didn't hit this issue
<kenvandine> weird
<rhuddie> kenvandine, yes very strange. definitely worth trying again locally with that branch
<kenvandine> rhuddie, i was wrong, jgdx's branch hit the same thing
<robin-hero> DanChapman: When will you release a new version for Dekko? I've just seen you fixed this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1478207 (It closes my dekko about 4-5 times a day, and it is really annoying).
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1478207 in Dekko "Dekko crashes while refreshing the mail box" [Critical,Fix committed]
<nik90> DanChapman: Now that Dekko integrates with OnlineAccounts, does that mean users can enable 2-factor authentication for gmail? Previously I had to generate app-specific password using google security page and use that.
<nik90> I suppose OAuth 2.0 login should take care of that
<Elleo> kenvandine: no idea what could be causing that :/
<robin-hero> Hey nik90! Could we expect a new version of Podbird in the near future?
<Elleo> kenvandine: I'm guessing there aren't any other spurious touch events on that device or anything?
<kenvandine> Elleo, it's only happening on the CI tests
<kenvandine> on my device i can't reproduce it
<Elleo> robin-hero: there'll be a new version pretty soon, just needs me to have a free weekend to review the last couple of branches from nik90 (might not be until early september though as I'm away on holiday a lot this month)
<robin-hero> Elleo: Thanks! I'm really looking forward to it, coz I really like Podbird :)
<nik90> robin-hero: soonish :) Got a couple of goodies in it
<Elleo> robin-hero: glad to hear it :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: do you get extra characters in any other tests?
<robin-hero> I use it everyday when I'm travelling to work and to home :)
<jgdx> Elleo, not that we know of
<kenvandine> Elleo, i don't think so
<kenvandine> but... jgdx hit a problem with searching for timezone
<Elleo> is there any way to get a video/screencast of jobs in CI?
<kenvandine> that might be related
<kenvandine> it didn't find the timezone searched for
<kenvandine> oh good question
<jgdx> Elleo, kenvandine, yeah it is searching for London, United Kingdomz and finds Etc/Utc
<Elleo> so an extra "z"
<jgdx> that was my fat fingers
<Elleo> ah
<Elleo> heh
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> Elleo, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3082/
<kenvandine> i don't see a video
<jgdx> Im only human
<jgdx> as opposed to autopilot…
<kenvandine> jgdx, but you are super human :)
<jgdx> true…
<jgdx> we've never had vids of touch runs
<Elleo> ah, shame
<tsdgeos> mardy: ping
<mardy> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> mardy: that code regresses atm
<tsdgeos> is silo 29 usable?
<mardy> tsdgeos: it is, but for some reason you might have to update the packages manually (at least, I had to)
<tsdgeos> k
<mardy> tsdgeos: so, you mean that with the current libqt5quick5, my MP causes a regression?
<tsdgeos> mardy: but i'm a bit concerned it causes a regression
<tsdgeos> mardy: yep
<tsdgeos> i don't get the preview i should
<tsdgeos> i get 0
<mardy> tsdgeos: let me try
<tsdgeos> with tryDash it's a bit hard to see
<tsdgeos> because all are the same
<tsdgeos> but on the phone is very clera
<mardy> tsdgeos: yep, I confirm
<tsdgeos> which honestly it's weird
<tsdgeos> and scares me your change is regressing somewhere else too
<mardy> tsdgeos: weeird! currentIndex *is correct*, but for some reason the wrong item is loaded
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> seen that before
<tsdgeos> listview is a can of nests
<tsdgeos> nest of works
<tsdgeos> or wathever the expression is :D
<kenvandine> Elleo, i have a theory... and just pushed a fix to see
<kenvandine> Elleo, the osk wasn't getting dismissed after entering the name
<kenvandine> so it was changing a couple selectors on the screen with the osk still showing
<kenvandine> maybe one of those were under the "e"
<kenvandine> i just pushed a branch that dismisses the osk :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: interesting, not sure why that'd only happen in CI though?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> it's happening on mako
<kenvandine> i was running the test on krillin
<kenvandine> but it was passing on mako before
<kenvandine> Elleo, actually shouldn't the osk get dismissed when the field loses focus?
<kenvandine> it's interesting that we change a selector and the osk stays up
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, I'd guess a selector doesn't take active focus
<Elleo> buttons do, but not all other components
<kenvandine> i wonder if that changed in the uitk landing this week
<mardy> tsdgeos: OK, I got something which works with both versions of libqt5quick5
<tsdgeos> cool
<kenvandine> Elleo, bingo
<Elleo> kenvandine: excellent :)
<kenvandine> my mako hasn't been updated this week, i just confirmed the field loses focus when tapping the selector
<kenvandine> bzoltan_, ^^ is that intentional or a regression?
<kenvandine> the OptionSelector doesn't take active focus anymore
<kenvandine> since this week's landing
<mardy> tsdgeos: don't ask me why, but using positionViewAtIndex() instead of directly changing currentIndex works
<mardy> tsdgeos: maybe it does some extra layout checks
<mardy> tsdgeos: anyway, MP updated
<kenvandine> bzoltan_, so the osk doesn't get dismissed when the last field focused was a text field
<tsdgeos> oki
<robin-hero> Could somebody help me corfiming a bug? If I am enable flight mode, then disable it the bluetooth is turning on on my device :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^ that's why
<kenvandine> bzoltan_, actually it's not an OptionSelector, it's ListItem.ItemSelector
<mardy> robin-hero: sounds like bug 1450925
<ubot5> bug 1450925 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "[Ubuntu Phone BQ] Bluetooth enabled after flight mode" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450925
<robin-hero> mardy: Thanks!
<kenvandine> bzoltan_, and it's importing ListItems 0.1
<jgdx> kenvandine, we have activeFocusonPressed = false though
<jgdx> on all of that stuff
<jgdx> which is a workaround for the "tap is ignored and instead hides the osk" issue
<DanChapman> robin-hero, I plan to release the next Dekko version next week. Still got some fixes I want to land first
<DanChapman> nik90: yeah OAuth2 login handles all of that so you should be fine using 2fa
<nik90> DanChapman: awesome, thnx
<ogra_> oSoMoN, dbarth, why do i use all my tabs every few days ? :(
<oSoMoN> ogra_, what do you mean?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, well, my browser comes up with only a single tab every now and then, with the whole session i had before gone
<ogra_> i have a slight suspicion that it happens when it was started by url-dispatcher but cant really 100% pin it down to that
<oSoMoN> ogra_, huh, that’s unexpected, can you please file a bug?
<ogra_> will do, though as i said, probably not easy to reproduce
<guest42315> unity8 on arale is really laggy... scrolling the apps scopes with (40 apps) stutters pretty bad... as if it's using a single core or something...
<ogra_> oSoMoN, bug 1485030
<ubot5> bug 1485030 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Tabs session gets lost every now and then" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485030
<ogra_> guest42315, if you scroll up and down a few times, does it get better ?
<ogra_> (i.e. if more cores wake up)
<guest42315> yes
<oSoMoN> ogra_, thanks, will take a look
<ogra_> someone from the Mir team is just researching that ...
<ogra_> (cpufreq influence on Mir i mean)
<ogra_> though i personally think if cpufreq has a massive incfluence like that we are probably not using enugh of the GPU :)
<guest42315> i see :D so i'm not crazy
<ogra_> (or rather to much of the CPU)
<guest42315> CPU most probably
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i'm trying to pair an apple magic trackpad with my device, it sees the device but doesn't connect
<kenvandine> 2015-08-14 11:59:30,045 - WARNING - Could not initiate service discovery: "Host is down"
<kenvandine> 2015-08-14 11:59:49,631 - WARNING - Can't set device trusted before it is added in BlueZ
<kenvandine> it works fine on my desktop
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i'm seeing the same thing trying to connect to my bluetooth mouse, which was working fine last week
<cyphermox> kenvandine: Host is down usually means either the magic trackpad isn't allowing you to pair (isn't in pairing more even if it's visible), or there's an issue with your blueooth adapter, is there anything in syslog?
<kenvandine> Aug 14 12:18:22 ubuntu-phablet bluetoothd[880]: Discovery session 0xb8e97448 with :1.138 activated
<kenvandine> Aug 14 12:18:32 ubuntu-phablet bluetoothd[880]: Stopping discovery
<kenvandine> cyphermox, ^^ that's it
<kenvandine> cyphermox, the status is showing as disconnected
<kenvandine> it works fine on my desktop though
<cyphermox> kenvandine: I don't know, but one thing for sure is that between your desktop and phone it's not the same adapter, so maybe that has an issue
<kenvandine> yeah
<cyphermox> morphis: ^ want to do debugging?
<kenvandine> however... my phone connected to the mouse fine the other day
<kenvandine> now it's not
<cyphermox> kenvandine: maybe you're on bluez 5 now on your phone?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> did that land?
<cyphermox> it was still in proposed not long ago
<cyphermox> but still, maybe other bits landed that broke this.
<kenvandine> no 4.101-0ubuntu25.1~overlay2
<kenvandine> i'm running rc-proposed
<kenvandine> not wily
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> is that new in the overlay?
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> from the 12th
<seb128> kenvandine, could be the same than bug #1482531
<ubot5> bug 1482531 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Can not pair with Logitech K480" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1482531
<seb128> I didn't debug that yet
<seb128> kenvandine, what device are you on?
<seb128> that bug ^ is bq specific it seems, at least popey said it's working on mako & mx
<popey> I dont have mako
<popey> only tested on bq and meizu
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm seeing the same thing on arale and krillin
<seb128> k, so different issue
<popey> ah, s/mako/flo :)
<seb128> popey, sorry, I remembered wrongly, yeah
<popey> nvm :)
<seb128> kenvandine, in any case we could do a better job at displaying bluetooth pairing errors
<seb128> also would be nice to have some debug info logs enable if you set some environment
<seb128> atm you need to rebuild with qWarning() calls to debug
<seb128> which sucks
<kenvandine> seb128, my bt mouse does connect on mako
<kenvandine> but not krillin or arale
<seb128> shrug
 * kenvandine tries the touchpad
<seb128> it's the same software stack
<seb128> I don't like those bugs
<popey> your mouse doesn't need you to type in a code though
<popey> for me it's only the things that need codes that have problems
<kenvandine> ok, the touchpad doesn't let me connect
<popey> unless it's maybe one of these mice http://www.wired.com/2009/11/18-button-open-office-mouse-makes-a-keyboard-look-minimal/ :)
<kenvandine> same host is down thing
<seb128> popey, on bq only right? and is that all things that need a code?
<popey> yeah, only seemed to affect bq
<seb128> :-(
<popey> odd kernel bug?
<seb128> did the kernel change on bq? or did pairing never work and we didn't notice?
<popey> oh, suppose not, still 3.4
<seb128> I tested the keyboard secure pairing things on a n7
<seb128> I don't know if I tried on bq but I think I did and it was working by then
<kenvandine> jgdx, eduroam test passed now with my branch
<sam__> Hi. Can someone explain me how to install the libconnectivity-qt1-dev package in Ubuntu-SDK?
<sam__> I installed it by settings -> Ubuntu -> maintain click target
<sam__> But it still says that it's not found
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-15
<Galaxy> Hallo
<Galaxy> Viele leute hier
<nocomp> morning
<nlsthzn> test from mx4 web app
<nlsthzn> seems OK enough for quick usage...
<nlsthzn> Cheers
<nlsthzn> bluetooth keyboards supposed to work yet (latest stable)?  paired fine, added passcode from keyboard no problem but after that no inputs from keyboard are doing anything in any text boxes, just the onscreen keyboard?
<NymeriaFr> hello guys
<NymeriaFr> can someone help me with my ubuntu app ?
<praxy> hi my e5 hd is stuck on rotating ubuntu logo while doing a factory reset. it just keeps going, until battery is empty. looking for some help here. what I can still do: volup+power still resets the device, holding volup doesn't bring the boot menu though. On the screen with the rotating ubuntu logo I can press volume up and it'll bring a dark overlay and stop the logo from spinning. but no other options there. Ideas? I need some new angles to
<mcphail> praxy: big logo or small logo?
<praxy> mcphail: like this https://lut.im/IKLt47ei/PjuP6QpE
<praxy> overexposed but you get the picture
<praxy> there's also that thin line beneath it
<mcphail> praxy: so. if you hold power button and up volume for a very long time, then release the power button (but hold the volume) when the red LED flashes, what does the screen look like?
<praxy> i get the bq logo
<praxy> then it boots back into this rotating ubuntu logo thing
<praxy> actually when it boots, the red led will flash a few times... like it's trying to boot up several times?
<praxy> might be because the battery's not fully charged yet tho..
<praxy> it's not really charged much but hooked in via usb
<mcphail> praxy: yes, charge the battery fully first. That can prevent you getting into the boot menu
<praxy> oh ok, will try that first :D I'll let you know how it goes
<mcphail> praxy: I will cross my fingers :)
<praxy> mcphail: ty :) as long as it's software issue there will be a way to fix it, so I'm hopeful
<praxy> mcphail: I fear it won't work.. it's charged enough now so it can boot up in one time (1 red led flash), but it goes straight back to rotating ubuntu logo no matter if I hold the volup during boot or not
<praxy> it seems it is set on finishing this job (factory reset itself), though it never finishes it
<mcphail> praxy: honestly, wait longer. For some reason there can be a difference between the charge level registered by the operating system and the metal
<praxy> if I could cancel it or get into fastboot somehow, I would have a way out
<praxy> mcphail: ok I will
<mcphail> praxy: I have had difficulty booting when the OS thought I was 53% charged
<ogra_> praxy, note that the devices dont really charge on PC usb ports ... they draw pretty much the same amount as the PC supplies, make sure to chanrge it for 1-2h on a proper wall charger first
<ogra_> (PC USB ports only supply 500mA max)
<praxy> ogra_: yep it's charging on a wall charger now, I'll let it charge for a few hours so I don't have any way of checking the actual charge level now. Thanks :)
<praxy> s/so I/since I/
<ogra_> if you turn it on it should actually show a battery animation
<praxy> on the bq e5 ? never seen that I think
<ogra_> anyway, once you can get back into fastboot you can use ubuntu-device-flash to re-flash it worst case
<praxy> yep
<ogra_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5 has the instructions
<popey> yeah, you get an animation if you turn it _off_  then plug the charger in
<praxy> is the rotating ubuntu logo part of the factory reset procedure ?
<ogra_> yep
<praxy> ok
<ogra_> (it is the same script as the upgrade/update script but using other options)
<praxy> it doesn't disable/bypass the bootloader menu or anything?
<ogra_> nope
<praxy> ok great
<ogra_> the bootloader menu is handled by the bootloader itself ... the update or wipe happens in recovery mode ... thats one step after the bootloader
<praxy> ok makes sense
<praxy> popey: is there a way off turning it off ? without access to the os
<popey> praxy: hold power button for longer than you think you need to
<praxy> ah yea.. that doesn't work during recovery mode tho in my experience :)
<praxy> so I'll leave it spinning
<popey> it should always work
<popey> just hold it longer :)
<praxy> well I'm not sure what weird state my device is in now, but it only responds to volup+power
<praxy> 2 mins power held -> nothing
<DexterF> heya. can I imagine UT as just ubuntu with a touch optimized gui or are there differences like, permissions are completely different, there are no packages in the conventional sense..?
<praxy> mcphail ogra_ popey: I let it charge for a few hours but same thing.. I put up a small vid to demonstrate https://media.evildroid.xyz/mgoblin_media/media_entries/46/output.webm
<praxy> sorry for bad sound
<popey> praxy: i think your only option at this point is to call bq
<popey> well, least worst option :)
<praxy> ok I was wondering if you saw another way to get it in fastboot
<popey> I don't know, and most people aren't around at the weekend
<popey> so you could wait till monday when john-mcaleely wakes up (he may know) or call bq, or keep randomly pressing buttons :)
<praxy> popey: ok np, I'll open a call with bq
<zzarr_> Hello! Is there a way to change the text size of the text in the freenode text on ubuntu-touch?
<mush2> what is the current eta for LTE ubuntu touch phones in the US?
<AHemlocksLie> Or even a compatible one I can import
<AHemlocksLie> I kind of worry American providers and retailers are going to try to fill them full of unremovable crapware like they do Android phones. I hope Ubuntu Touch can be spared that
<mush2> me too
<mush2> i won't buy with crapware
<mush2> you can fix Android by installing CyanogenMod, though
<mush2> or Replicant
<AHemlocksLie> Yeah, I put Cyanogenmod on my Android
<mush2> so crapware isn't an issue, right?
<AHemlocksLie> Not anymore
<AHemlocksLie> How is it on a Nexus 7? Is it as updated as the full Ubuntu phones? I see I could install an image on it, but it would be disappointing to be stuck right before native phones launched
<AHemlocksLie> Oh, 7 is a tablet. I thought it was a phone for some reason. How is it on a 4? I don't mind picking up a 3 year old phone if it's actually gonna work well. I don't really do a lot of high intensity things on my phone like gaming and whatnot
<mush2> are you asking how cm is?
<AHemlocksLie> No, Touch
<AHemlocksLie> Should have been a little clearer
<AHemlocksLie> Nexus 4 is the only "official" ported phone, and I was wondering if it's kept up to date with the native Touch phones and how well it runs
<AHemlocksLie> I could pick up a Nexus 4 pretty affordably and use that until native phones launch in the US
<AHemlocksLie> I'm having trouble finding any newer reviews, and I know a lot can change in a relatively short amount of time
<mush2> are you suggesting that Ubuntu Touch can be installed on the Nexus phones?
<cwayne> mardy, hey you around by any chance
<AHemlocksLie> mush2: Yeah, Ubuntu has an image specifically for the Nexus 4. It was the original dedicated development device if I understand correctly
<AHemlocksLie> I managed to dig up a spreadsheet on the wiki that details a lot of what works and what doesn't, but it hasn't been updated since about a year ago, so I dunno if much of anything has changed. The images don't have a date on them, but the files in the .tgz *appear* to have the date modified field set to 8/4/2015, about a week ago, which means a great deal could have changed in a year
<AHemlocksLie> Of course, that's the latest version, but the version numbers mirror the available version of Android for the phone, so I suspect the version number is more about the current status of the phone having it installed than any changes to Touch, so I dunno what it means
<AHemlocksLie> Anyone here put Touch on a Nexus 5? I see the wiki mentions poor battery life. How poor are we talking here?
<AHemlocksLie> And how serious are any other problems? Other than the mentioned Bluetooth disfunctionality
<OerHeks> AHemlocksLie, seems to be a lot of minor bugs, camera etc http://2buntu.com/articles/1489/installing-ubuntu-touch-on-a-nexus-5/
<AHemlocksLie> Yeah, I saw that one, but it's over a year old
<AHemlocksLie> I dunno if much progress has been made in the interim
<AHemlocksLie> The same site published an article about 5 months later in November on how to dual boot it, so I might do that
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-16
<mush2> is there more activity in this channel during the week?
<lotuspsychje> mush2: at other timezones yes
<lotuspsychje> mush2: its reccomended to idle here bit longer
<JanC> lotuspsychje: timezone doesn't stop you (or me) from being around now  ;)
<JanC> or OerHeks... :)
<mush2> <-- or
<mush2> :)
<JanC> mush2: you are from Canada though?  so it's not past 4am for you now  :)
<brunch875> Can't ubuntu touch handle QApplication? I'm trying to launch it on the phone but it  crashes
<pdq_> anyone know how to get a larger root partition?
<robcar> Hello everybody
<robcar> I'm trying to understand how i18n works in an app (never tried before anywhere else)
<robcar> I'm following this guide: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/internationalizing-your-app/
<robcar> I copied the .pot file, renamed to it.po and added translations (that was my guess), but the app is not localized. I read that there should be .mo binary files, which I don't see.
<ubik__> helo, i want to develop a ubuntu phone app. but i don't know how to write to a .txt file within the application, can somebody help me?
<jgdx> ubik__, if i'm not mistaken you can't do that in pure QML. You will need some C++ code and call it from your QML.
<jgdx> and you can, of course, only write to files in certain locations
<thepeter> Hi, how can I block one of the sim cards on bq5? (ubuntu edition obviously)
<jgdx> thepeter, block?
<jgdx> for turning one of them off, see bug 1460458
<ubot5> bug 1460458 in Ubuntu UX "[system settings] Dual Sim; no possibility to switch on or off each sim card completely." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1460458
<thepeter> jgdx: OIC thanks :)
<jgdx> thepeter, if you're interested and able, there is a way to achieve this by terminal.
<thepeter> jgdx: I hoped for that :) how?
<jgdx> thepeter, /usr/share/ofono/scripts/offline-modem [modem path]
<jgdx> thepeter, which is either ril_0 (upper slot) or ril_1 (lower slot)
<jgdx> bbl
<thepeter> jgdx: great, will test it
<thepeter> jgdx: well ... I can't find ril_0 or ril_1 anywhere in /dev or in /
<thepeter> oh /ril_0 ..
<thepeter> okay
<thepeter> works - cool thanks jgdx
<thepeter> uhm I know that cros-distro games are not the most waelthy ones even between ubuntu and debian but still ... is there a way to have ubuntu SDK on debian?
<dobey> thepeter: i don't know if there are any directly installable packages, but you could certainly run it inside an ubuntu chroot, or in an ubuntu vm
<thepeter> dobey: do you think this http://www.ostertag.name/HowTo/Ubuntu-in-chroot-on-Debian.shtml would sufice? cause I would rather avoid WM since I am on old HW (that's one of the reasons I started using debian iin first place)
<OerHeks> intrepid ... that was 8.10
<bishops> Hi, I have a tricky issue. I have been trying to flash image on my nexus 9 from an ubuntu laptop, and I get a message saying that "data length is too large". Someone told me that I should flash each partition individually. Anyone knows how I could do this?
<Vamp_Echi> hmm
<Dacvak> Hi guys. I'm trying to install ubuntu on an Intel atom tablet. Not really sure how, though.
<stakewinner00> core apps of ubuntu phone can be removed? For example, Sudoku app can be removed?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-15
<zzarr> hello! the "Porting to a new device | Ubuntu developer portal" page has not been updated in a very long time, is there a new one?
<zzarr> the instructions don't work on a operating system more modern then 14.04
<zzarr> (not for me on 16.04 in any way)
<zzarr> I tried with Ubuntu Phablet Teams ppa
<davmor2> zzarr: I believe mhall119 and mariogrip are working on one
<zzarr> nice
<nani> hi can someone tell me how to enable adb at boot up to get kernel messages?
<mterry> alex-abreu: I'm on yakkety-proposed and after updating this morning (last update on Friday), webbrowser-app seems busted.  Only shows "the rendering process has been closed for this tab" and reloading does nothing
<alex-abreu> mterry, I am not sure what landed recently in the webbrowser-app, I am just back from holidays now, ... I'll upgrade & check
<mterry> alex-abreu: there was a webbrowser-app update, but its changelog didn't seem drastic enough to cause this.  But maybe
<mterry> alex-abreu: welcome back  :)
<alex-abreu> mterry, thanks ;) ... I'll get back to you on this
<mterry> alex-abreu: separately....  I didn't seem to have sound on webbrowser-app on the desktop (before this problem).  Is that a known issue?
<alex-abreu> mterry, not afaik, ... on which website? any?
<mterry> alex-abreu: I didn't test widely, I just noticed on irccloud, I wasn't getting the audio cues that someone had pinged me.  I'd go and test youtube, but the rendering issue is stopping me  :)
<cwayne> mariogrip: hey, did you ever get gps working on oneplus one?
<mariogrip> cwayne: not yet, haven't looked much into gps yet, have been busy with getting it more stable
<cwayne> ah, ok
<cwayne> that's my main blocker to stealing my wife's opo and using it as a daily driver :)
<dfiloni> @pmcgowan: Hi, I replied to the messaging-app MR, I'm here for any clarification
<dfiloni> (my english is not very good :) )
<pmcgowan> dfiloni, for the old and new code I always see text like "... leading spaces"
<dfiloni> @pmcgown: ohh, I think you're referring to keyboard, when I tried to send myself that sms my phone keyboard was always replacing leading spaces with dots
<pmcgowan> dfiloni, how did you test them?
<pmcgowan> I ssumed it was the textarea not the osk doing the replacement
<dfiloni> I wrote "a a a a a a a test" and removed all "a" chars
<pmcgowan> the ... is annoying as well, wonder why that is happening
<pmcgowan> so white space form other phones wil work properly let me test again
<dfiloni> I this it's related to auto-correction, my branch only fixes the viewing
<pmcgowan> dfiloni, ok will try again and comment
<dfiloni> thank you! can I please ask you what's supposed to be the band aids status after a MR? I've not found any documentation :(
<pmcgowan> I think once the MR is approved it can be fixed committed, then once a silo lands with the fix it can be marked released
<dfiloni> ok, I'll use In progress then, thank you
<dobey> pmcgowan: no, once silo lands (the change is committed to trunk) then the bug status is changed to fix committed, and then once released in ota, it's fix released
<pmcgowan> dobey, yeah that sounds right thanks dfiloni ^^
<dobey> oh, for the band aids project they might do something a little different though
<dobey> la_juyis: ^^ can you clarify? :)
<dfiloni> dobey: my question was motivated by the following: how can you know when an aids is in review and when no one is working on it? (supposing the status is Confirmed in both)
<dobey> dfiloni: if someone is working on it, it should be assigned and "in progress"
<dfiloni> so I supposed Fix committed was the right one as the bug is also triaged in package
<dobey> dfiloni: if it's "in review" there should be a branch linked to the bug (bzr commit --fixes=lp:XXXXXX to link a bug when committing), and a merge proposal of that branch made
<dfiloni> it was "In progress", then I requested a merge, so the status should still be "In progress"?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> it is still in progress
<dfiloni> ok
<dfiloni> this was unclear to me
<dfiloni> thank you!
<dobey> "fix committed" generally means the fix has been committed to the upstream branch or such, not that you've committed a fix to a branch you're proposing
<dobey> ganeshi4u: please don't randomly PM people
<dobey> ganeshi4u: sorry, but no, I can't help you. i don't know much about porting
<ganeshi4u> @dobey ok sorry,my bad i'll try to search more for the issue
<mterry> pete-woods: why does libusermetrics use a django library for its database in the first place?  Seems like an oddly web-centric choice
<gb_mks> did someone install the ubuntu-sdk in ubuntu 14.04. I´m having some trouble
<gb_mks> çççççç'
<gb_mks> ?
<gb_mks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/schroot/+bug/1398569
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398569 in schroot (Ubuntu) "overlayfs: handle v3.18 overlay union type" [Medium,Fix released]
<javier4_> Guys, I think I found out why my /external/openssl/ build fails with this error:
<javier4_> <command-line>:0:3: error: expected identifier or '(' before numeric constant external/openssl/crypto/bn/bn_gcd.c:212:19: note: in expansion of macro 'Y'  BIGNUM *A,*B,*X,*Y,*M,*D,*T,*R=NULL;
<javier4_> it seems to me that some file previously set the Y variable, and now the preprocessor try to expand it. I put an #undef Y at the beginning of that function, and actually the file gets built. Build fails later on another file with the same error.
<javier4_> How could I find which file defines the variable?
<mariogrip> tsimonq2: ping
<mariogrip> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> mariogrip: pong, you ready?
<mariogrip> yes
<tsimonq2> mariogrip: ping
<tsimonq2> or rather, pong :P
<javier4_> I think I need to set __STDC_VERSION__ for my compiler. Anybody knows what's the smoothest way to do it in the ubuntu tree?
<mcphail> javier4_: no idea about your specific situation, but for most compiles, you set the C version from the compiler command line (e.g. "-std=gnu99")
<cwayne> whats the best way to debug why location-service is failing to start?
<cwayne> tvoss: ^
<javier4_> mcphail, thanks for your reply. my tree makes some check on that variable, but my compiler doesn't set it, and this make fail some build. I know that I could set it on commandline, but I want to know what's the best way to include it cleanly inside the tree: adding a flag in a makefile? defining it in a c source file?
<mcphail> javier4_: generally, you pass it as a CFLAG variable to the ./configure script or the makefile
<mcphail> javier4_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CFLAGS
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<javier4_> mcphail, thanks again. But I know a little about cflags. My doubt are in regards of the ubuntu tree. Should I set it in the toplevel makefile? Or somewhere else?
<mcphail> javier4_: I haven't ever tried to compile the ubuntu tree, so I wouldn't be able to help
<SebthreeBQM10HD> is there a link for ota 13
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the features
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I guess so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> been trying to find that before, but no luck
<mcphail> javier4_: it is odd that this isn't set by default, although I think recent versions of GCC have switched from using C90 to C11 by default
<mcphail> javier4_: you "never" set __STDC_VERSION__ directly yourself, of course
<javier4_> mcphail, I use a mediatek customized toolchain (they patched gcc, too...), it seems to be left unset, and in a clang sourcefile I found this directive
<javier4_> mcphail, // RUN: %clang_cc1 -std=c99 -E -dM < /dev/null | FileCheck -check-prefix C99 %s
<javier4_> /
<javier4_> / C99:#define __STDC_VERSION__ 199901L
<javier4_> but clang is not built by ubuntu code. It's instead built by my android tree, and in fact aosp build without problems.
<mcphail> javier4_: without knowing the code and the build process I'm not goin to be of any help, I'm afraid
<javier4_> mcphail, thanks anyway.
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-16
<hellslinger> anyone know where I can download the ota-12 image? I can't find it anywhere
<ogra_> hellslinger, http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/stable/ has the metadata for the single bits (and the links to the files in the pool)
<linmob> Hello, I am using a Nexus 4 (mako) on rc.proposed and managed to setup Libertine. Unfortunately, vivid is quite old (and obsolete), and some packages (e.g. the latest chromium-browser) are outdated (chromium-browser just segfaults). Is there any way to install a chroot that is on a newer or alternatively still supported version (trusty) of Ubuntu? Could I fix this by transitioning to another channel of Ubuntu Phone?
<kaisoz> hi there!
<mimecar> hi kaisoz
<kaisoz> hey mimecar! didn't see your greetings :D
<jgdx> mterry, hey, got five min to talk about uss/time-date?
<mterry> jgdx: sure do
<jgdx> mterry, specifically, I can't seem to locate the London timezone by writing "London, United Kingdom" into the search field.
<jgdx> mterry, you did some changes to that panel, but do you recall if any of those changed the search code?
<mterry> jgdx: they did change the search code (allowed it to search in translated names).  But I don't think we've ever searched using the country names and such.  It's trying to find a CITY called London United Kingdom in your case
<jgdx> (either directly or indirectly by e.g. changing the db of timezones, etc)
<mterry> jgdx: and the search isn't super smart, it just checks the beginning of the city for example, not sub phrasses
<mterry> jgdx: I also updated the db of timezones too, when I made my other changes, yes
<mterry> jgdx: but I don't think your search phrase would have ever worked
<mterry> jgdx: it would be nice if it did.  It's a sensible search phrase
<jgdx> mterry, well, we had a test using that exact phrase, but it's uncertain for how long it has failed, but now it does.
<mterry> jgdx: ah interesting....
<mterry> jgdx: that does surprise me.  Then I bet I probably did screw something up
<jgdx> mterry, I guess the old search “engine” was a bit too coupled with the data
<mterry> jgdx: well I don't *think* we ever searched over country names...  So I'm guessing that we would accept matches on just the first word?
<mterry> jgdx: I can look into it.  That's the whole test, just typing that in?
<jgdx> mterry, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23061630/ :)
<jgdx> mterry, hey, great, thanks
<mterry> jgdx: I *could* imagine a race there.  Like partial results come in from an earlier string and is still there before updating with no results once search_kb_type returns...  But I'll try and see what the old code did
<mterry> jgdx: it would really help if you knew the last time that test worked
<mterry> jgdx: also this isn't super urgent, I assume?
<jgdx> mterry, we can't seem to find any bug reports for this, and I'm able to set all timezones I want using cities, so not 100% sure how urgent.
<jgdx> mterry, but we want to fix the test asap
<mani> HELLO
<Guest64811> hello
<Guest64811> i m using ubuntu phone
<jgdx> Guest64811, how's it going?
<Guest64811> igood
<Guest64811> thANK YOU
<Guest64811> I WANT TO INSTALL WHATS APP IN MY PHONE
<Guest64811> DOES IT POSIBLE
<jgdx> Guest64811, I don't think you can yet, Whats App hasn't created an app for uphone.
<Guest64811> IS THERE ANY WAY TO INSTALL ANDROID APPS IN UPHONE
<davmor2> Guest64811: no what's app on Ubuntu Phone, and no way to install android app on Ubuntu
<Guest64811> http://www.whatsappfor.org/software/whatsapp-ubuntu-phone-touch/
<Guest64811> DOES IT WORK
<Guest64811> ??/
<k1l_> Guest64811: that is not an official app
<Guest64811> THIS IS THE WAY TO INSTALL WHATS APP IN
<OerHeks> caps!
<kaisoz> dpkg -L *
<javier4_> make complains about the lack of member h_addr in struct hostent, but in my development/ndk/sources/android/libportable/common/include/netdb_portable.h ther's this line
<javier4_> #define h_addr  h_addr_list[0]  /* address, for backward compatibility */
<javier4_> inside hostent definition. What's the problem?
<kaisoz> I'm planning about contributing to Ubuntu touch and I'm having a look at the band-aids project in launchpad
<kaisoz> I'm having a look at this issue, just to have some idea
<kaisoz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/band-aids-uphone/+bug/1234336
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1234336 in Canonical System Image "Search queries are not escaped" [High,Confirmed]
<kaisoz> wow, that was fast :D
<kaisoz> so, how would be the proper way to start working on this issue for example? should I contact Alejandro J. Cura to talk about it? I've been having a look at the unity-scope-click as well
<dobey> Guest64811: there is a webapp for the whatsapp web site interface in the store i think, however you must have a separate device with android/ios running the official app to log in with, and you will not be able to receive push notifications or rely on other advanced features, from it
<jgdx> kaisoz, yeah, alecu is the person to talk to there. And awesome that you wan't to contribute.
<jgdx> want*
<kaisoz> thank you :)
<jgdx> kaisoz, checking out the unity-scope-click code, building and running it, then poking at it is probably the next best step :)
<kaisoz> I currently have a full time job as a (embedded) software developer so I won't be able to contribute as often as I would like to :)
<kaisoz> anyway I'll do my best. I've been following the project and now I have a Aquaris E5 so I can start playing :)
<kaisoz> An I think the band-aids project is an excellent idea to get people involved easily
<jgdx> kaisoz, cool, and yeah it is! :) If you're interested in app development, there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<jgdx> where you can discuss scope development as well
<kaisoz> I'm really more interested about helping with the system itself, although I think this kind of bugs are the best way to get the feeling about it
<kaisoz> maybe there's a better way, I don't know
<kaisoz> I've only contributed to the kernel with a couple of patches to the drivers subsystem, but you work in different way there (as far as I know)
<dobey> kaisoz: i'm not sure we want to fix that search queries "issue" exactly
<kaisoz> ahh
<dobey> hmm i didn't realize someone added it to band-aids
<kaisoz> so it's a good thing that I asked before :D
<kaisoz> I just went to the band aids project and It's already ordered by importance
<kaisoz> so, all system related bugs are gathered in the canonical devices system image launchpad project right?
<kaisoz> from there they are triaged to the respective projects
<dobey> kaisoz: i explained that to you the other day.
<dobey> but i also don't know what you are expecting is "system related" either
<kaisoz> yeah, it's true, I didn't remember sorry
<kaisoz> which systems related I mean all not related to apps or scopes
<kaisoz> maybe it's not the proper word
<kaisoz> :S
<dobey> kaisoz: some apps and scopes are a core part of the system. c-d-s-i project has bugs linked which affect all levels of packages included in the system images
<kaisoz> aha, well that's perfectly clear now, thanks :)
<kaisoz> got to go, see you later. And many thanks for the info! :D
<kaisoz> hi again
<gb_mks> hi, I subscribe to this list: ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net and I´m sending a mail to it but doesn´t arrive or show in the mail list archive. can someone give me advice
<dobey> gb_mks: if it was held for moderation you would have received an e-mail about it. otherwise, appearing in the archive on the web site is not instantaneous.
<dobey> gb_mks: is your mail about android and forensiscs tool?
<gb_mks> dobey: thanks, I sent a mail (and resend it twice). the first one was yesterday. It´s about a bug related with ubuntu-sdk in ubuntu 14.04
<gb_mks> I didn´t received an email about moderation
<gb_mks> I copy paste it here https://titanpad.com/bug138569
<dobey> oh, i don't know why your mail wouldn't have gone through
<dobey> mhall119: ^^ can you help gb_mks about why his mail didn't make it to the phone list?
<gb_mks> yes it´s quite strange,.... I might have made a mistake
<gb_mks> I sent it to ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net, is that correct?
<dobey> yes
<gb_mks> ummm strange .. I sent one, nothing happened, then subscribe to the list, sent it again, and nothing happened twice :$
<mimecar> Are you using the same email address for launchpad
<mimecar> and for the mail client?
<gb_mks> that might be :D
<gb_mks> gracias mimecar!
<mhall119> gb_mks: dobey: checking on it now
<gb_mks> thanks :)
<mhall119> gb_mks: what was the subject line of your email?
<mhall119> dobey: gb_mks: I'm not an admin there, you might need pmcgowan to help
<gb_mks> I just resend it again and it work correctly.
<gb_mks> thanks for the help :)
<pmcgowan> gb_mks, it was sent ok but my guess is the subject hit everyones bug filter
<pmcgowan> I know it hit mine
<pmcgowan> gb_mks, actualy the one you just sent arrived
<gb_mks> yes, take a look to it because it looks everyone using ubuntu 14.04 might be affected and unable to use ubuntu-sdk correctly
<dobey> mhall119: oh sorry, thought you were an admin for it
<mhall119> so did I, but nope :)
<pmcgowan> mhall119, that can be fixed
 * mhall119 accidentally volunteered for more responsibility :/
<tsimonq2> mhall119: *way* too easy to do ;)
<kvmmm> if I want to install a new DE, should I just use the Ubuntu Software Center?
<PaulfraOSAA> Anybody got a project to compile/run on (K)ubuntu 16.04?
<dobey> ?
<dobey> kvmmm: install on a phone? or on a PC? the latter you should ask in #ubuntu but basically yes
<kvmmm> yes, it was a mistake. Sorry
<dobey> PaulfraOSAA: what do you mean?
<PaulfraOSAA> dobey: After actually getting a couple of basic examples running in kubuntu 14.10 I upgraded to 16.04 and now i get problems with running  even the stariting example
<dobey> PaulfraOSAA: 14.10? yikes. i have a pure qml app i'm working on and it runs ok under unity7 on 16.04
<dobey> PaulfraOSAA: if you build a binary targetted for the 15.04 phone frameworks that uses c++ in the SDK, you probably won't be able to run that binary on a 16.04 PC, because it will be binary compatible
<dobey> err
<PaulfraOSAA> I ran LTS and got thoroughly tired of cmake 2.8 and the like. But it worked then, it doesn't now
<dobey> because it will NOT be binary compatible
<dobey> 14.10 wasn't LTS, 14.04 was
<PaulfraOSAA> Oh, so then it was 14.04
<dobey> but anyway, if you're compiling in the sdk with a kit with a 15.04 framework target, but for x86, you'll have to run that binary in a chroot/container to run it on 16.04.
<PaulfraOSAA> I now get E: Failed to change to directory ‘/home/expert/programmering/UbuntuTouch/build-myFirstCmakeTouch-UbuntuSDK_for_armhf_GCC_ubuntu_sdk_15_04_vivid-Default’: No such file or directory
<PaulfraOSAA> I: The directory does not exist inside the chroot.  Use the --directory option to run the command in a different directory.
<PaulfraOSAA> Well the framework update has never worked for me
<dobey> oh hmm, that looks like a problem with the sdk itself. i'd say file a bug against the ubuntu-sdk package
<dobey> also, #ubuntu-app-devel might be a better channel for app dev specific questions
<PaulfraOSAA> dobey: uhh, thanks for that heads up, I'll try that
<PaulfraOSAA> At least now Qt Creator works on my tablet, so I'll be using it for that :)
<dobey> cool
<taiebot> Hello hello. Is there a command line to check the status of the brightness sensor ?
<mariogrip> does anyone know what format the recovery ramdisk on arale (mx4) is?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-17
<silvarion> Hello, just testing if this channel works before going to bed
<silvarion> Tomorrow I'll be back to chat a little bit about porting ubuntu-touch to the Sony Xperia Z
<silvarion> Blessings for everyone!
<zzarr> hello! will ota-13 be built on another version of Ubuntu? (other then 15.04)
<yakaar> Bonjour à tous, j'ai un gros soucis, un ami a fais malencontreusement tombé mon portable aquaris E4.5, l'écran est brisé, mais le téléphone est encore allumé, mais en  veille. Le tactile n'est plus fonctionnel, que faire ??
<zzarr> yakaar, English please
<yakaar> Sorry, I forgot, my mobile has its screen broken and no function is working, I want to change my screen how to find another??
<duflu> yakaar: First ask the point of sale if it's covered under warranty. Usually the answer is no, but ask there first. Second go to any regular phone shop/repairer and they should be able to get a replacement screen for you eventually. I can see they can be sourced unofficially on eBay etc.
<zzarr> duflu, do you know the answer to my question?
<duflu> zzarr: Good question. I don't know
<duflu> zzarr: Our plan is to move phones to 16.04 as a base. But that might take longer
<zzarr> okey
<duflu> I believe the 'stable' channel is still vivid (15.04) as a core, but overlayed with the latest Ubuntu Touch
<zzarr> what qt version?
<zzarr> I wonder, if I wanted to use Qt 5.7 (or 5.8 when it comes), would be possible to use in a snap package
<kaisoz> hi
<kvmmm> So I'm reading, Ubuntu for Ubuntu-phone is the exact same OS as full Ubuntu, just with some GUI configurations to make it work nicely on a phone?
<kvmmm> So I can run any Ubuntu software on the phone?
<zzarr> kvmmm, it's experimental yet but yes
<kvmmm> ok, cool. So what about something like... KVM and Whonix?
<zzarr> it's called libertine, it uses XMir
<sil2100> Ubuntu touch has some differences from regular Ubuntu, but the base system is built from the same parts
<zzarr> I have tried Firefox and GIMP on my phone and it works
<Mirv> zzarr: stable is Qt 5.4, staging channels are Qt 5.6 (well, soon anyway). 5.6 is the upstream LTS version so the next stable will be based on that.
<Mirv> (staging = 16.04)
<Mirv> 16.04 will be needed for the snap support (15.04 has the older click format), but I'm uncertain what kind of snaps can be used. certainly it would be possible to bundle newer Qt in a snap, but the system would use what's testsed to be stable, that is Qt 5.6
<zzarr> thanks Mirv
<zzarr> Mirv, if I successfully built an application in Qt 5.5.1, would I be able to run it on my phone?
<zzarr> (OTA-12)
<Mirv> zzarr: maybe, most applications use the Qt public ABI that is at least forward compatible, often also backwards compatible
<Mirv> there weren't too many new functions in 5.5
<zzarr> I know
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> thanks
<zzarr> I installed the 5.5.1 overlay in an schroot
<zzarr> how ever the kit remains on 5.4, how can I "tell it" to use 5.5.1?
<REAPer61616> Hi!
<REAPer61616> Can someone tell me if is there ubuntu touch based on android 6.0.1?
<REAPer61616> means availible source
<robinhero> hi guys! Please +1 these bug reports if you are also affected:
<robinhero> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1573193
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1573193 in Canonical System Image "Support double tap for waking and suspending" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<robinhero> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1609719
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1609719 in Canonical System Image "Ubuntu Store loads really slowly" [Undecided,New]
<kaisoz> hi mimecar
<mimecar> good evening kaisoz
<jgdx> mterry, hey, any progress on the uss datetime issue?
<mterry> jgdx: no, as I said, it's on the bottom of my priority list right now -- doing MIRs to get u8 stack into yakkety right now
<jgdx> mterry, ack
<Mirv> hmm, if I have an obsolete "ubtd.mzanetti_shareplugin_0.3" in my Share dialog, where would I remove traces of it? it's no longer installed, as it got upgraded to 0.4 which shows in the dialog too with a better name and an icon
<Mirv> I tried grepping .[a-z]* but didn't find anything useful sounding to clean
<tedg> mariogrip: hey, mhall119 mentioned that you might have a nexdock as well. What device are you connecting to it?
<Mirv> oh, the fix is called "reboot"
<mariogrip> tedg: Yes, we will support any Ubuntu touch and Android devices, we are also looking into Ios but it seems like its too locked down for us
<tedg> mariogrip: Sure, I was curious which Ubuntu touch devices you were using.
<mariogrip> tedg: sorry, that was to another person, (copy paste fail)
<tedg> mariogrip: The N4 works, but it's.... old hardware...
<mariogrip> tedg, nexus 5 :)
<mariogrip> maybe an miracast dongle, so i can try Oneplus one and Fairphone 2
<tedg> mariogrip: Ah, interesting, I don't know using miracast would be great.
<tedg> mariogrip: Didn't know that the N5 had external display
<mariogrip> yeah, but the nexus 5 has slimport so that should work just fine
<tedg> mariogrip: Do you know if the OPO 3 has slimport?
<tedg> That's what I *really* want to work :-)
<mariogrip> and that i fixed bluetooth it should be perfect
<mariogrip> opo 3, nope
 * tedg drools over 6GB of RAM
<mariogrip> buuut, i got something in mind so we can use the usb port to transfer hdmi
<tedg> I thought there was some standard there for USB-C, no?
<mariogrip> yes it is usb-c but it's still usb 2.0
<mariogrip> so, it's just the port that is different
<tedg> Ah, yeah.
<dobey> yeah it's kind of messed up that made it 2.0 on usb-c
<dobey> that is totally not standard
<taiebot> awe: I have a network related question. Hope it will be clear enough. I just want to make sure that UT has nothing to do with this.  I am currently changing phone provider and i am in the process of transferring my phone number. I have given my PAC code to my new provider (Three) and I am currently having issues with this. I can call with my number on three (Correctly transferred) but all the call received are still tra
<awe> taiebot, your last message was cut off
<awe> what phone are you using?
<taiebot> awe: Nexus 4
<awe> and do you have another phone you could try, to ensure it's not UT?
<awe> so you can make outgoing calls, but what's happening with incoming?
<awe> that's the part that was cutoff
<taiebot> awe: they all get cut off.
<taiebot> awe: repasting the end of the message
<taiebot> awe: . I had a quick chat with a representative of three which explained to me that there could be some problems with some config files and they would try to fix it within 24h. In case they do not manage to solve this and its due to the phone what do you recommend me to do?  Would you like a debug of some sorts? Hopefully it is at their end. Thank you for your answer.
<taiebot> awe: it is certainly at their end
<awe> what do you mean "cut off"?
<awe> you call from another phone, and it never starts ringing?
<awe> and doesn't go to VM either?
<taiebot> but all the call received are still transferred to my old provider (not correctly transferred ) and therefore are dropped because i am using the sim from three on my phone.
<awe> yea, that sounds like nothing to do with UT
<awe> again, do you have another phone you can test the SIM in to confirm?
<awe> if you can confirm it works in another phone, then it's time to file a bug, collect logs, ...
<awe> but right now, I don't hear enough evidence from you to warrant starting all that
<awe> it really sounds like # porting didn't fully take effect
<taiebot> awe: cool thank you, yes i can try on another phone. My concern if it's a sim configuration it could get right into the other phone and when i put it back to UT it 's all ok
<awe> taiebot, the only thing UT touches on a SIM is a file used for message-waiting indication.  If the SIM is from three, it should just work
<taiebot> awe: Ok just wanted to make sure i am not sure this has been done very often on an ubuntu touch and just wanted to make sure i did not had a weird bug
<dobey> taiebot: it worked fine for me when i had to get a new SIM from my provider. was same provider, but still had to assign a diff number and then port the number over, but when i first enabled an ubuntu phone i had to do that
<taiebot> dobey: Ok thanks makes me less worried
<cariveri> hi. since last update the ubuntu-phones apps like Telegram dont notify anymore. is this known? can I do anything about it?
<dobey> cariveri: are you logged in to U1 in System Settings -> Accounts?
<cariveri> dobey: yes.
<dobey> cariveri: if you go to updates panel does it ask you to log in again?
<cariveri> no
<dobey> hmm, ok. don't know why you wouldn't be getting push notifications then. maybe check logs in ~/.cache/ to see if something's going on. not sure exactly where ubuntu-push-client logs are in there, but should be in there somewhere
<gihel> anyone has the same problem with sms notifications ? it doesn't ring after a while, the phone vibrate but I don't get any sound
<gihel> I thought it was related to radio apps that interfered with something, but even withour using radio apps this bug occurs
<gihel> without*
<gihel> after rebooting the phone, it's ok for a  while
<dobey> gihel: i'd suggest filing a bug about that
<TheKit> does anyone know if Android should still run with libhybris's bionic TLS slot shift patch applied?
<gihel> ok dobey, will do some more tests and I will file a bug this week end, thank you
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-18
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone about>?
<silvarion> Hello!
<Silvarion> Anybody around?
<blendergeek> I am trying to run ubuntu-sdk but I keep getting this error: This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "ubuntumirclient" in "".
<Silvarion> Hmmm... did you install the dependencies?
<blendergeek> I tried several different possible dependencies.
<blendergeek> I have installed everything it automatically installs when I install from the repos. But I'm not sure where the 'ubuntumirclient' thing comes from.
<Silvarion> do you have a filename? Or did you use apt-file to look for it?
<Silvarion> It's completely weird
<Silvarion> I'm trying to run phablet-dev-bootstrap but I'm getting service unavailable 503
<Silvarion> Invalid clone.bundle file; ignoring.
<kaisoz> hi all
<folf> Does anyone know the difference between webbrowser-app on Ubuntu 16.04 and touch? I am having trouble playing videos from a specific site (www.dr.dk) on my MX4, but it works fine on 16.04
<davmor2> folf: possibly down to codecs the phone has far fewer
<folf> davmor2, as in they are not available on the phone, or as in I could install them on the phone?
<davmor2> folf: as in they are not available by default, if you install them they will likely get broken on upgrade as you would need to install them via apt not click and then there is a chance that they might not work anyway
<folf> davmor2, thanks!
<robinhero> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1602522
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1602522 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "The new Calendar on indicator doesn't use the translation's date format" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jgdx> anyone know how I can change the account associated with my youtube scope?
<robinhero> hey, will the new owncloud calendar snyc support (OTA-13) work with nextcloud too?
<mcphail> robinhero: would be surprised if it didn't. There isn't any real difference between nextcloud and owncloud at this stage
<mcphail> Is this definitely coming in OTA13 though?
<mcphail> (If so, we just need to crack bluetooth connectivity to make me a very happy boy...)
<popey> I believe so, yes. poke bfiller for updates when he's on
<kaisoz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/band-aids-uphone/+bug/1234336
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1234336 in Canonical System Image "Search queries are not escaped" [High,Confirmed]
<kaisoz> did you finally decided if this bug will be fixed or not?
<kaisoz> IIRC it wasn't clear if you finally wanted this bug to be fixed...
<sergiusens> oSoMoN hey, I have a question for you; when looking at long log files (like the ones from autopackage tests) in the browser there is no easy way to go to the end of a file (without a keyboard), is this a known issue?
<deef> anyone has experience with the bq m1 0 tablet?
<popey> sure
<popey> A few people here have one
 * popey looks at his
<deef> i just own such a device but to certain WIFI networks it won't connect
<deef> the hotspot of my e45 is fine thoug
<deef> and with that one it connects
<deef> except here at home
<popey> Strange. Mine sees all the same networks as my laptop
<deef> well, my tables sees all my networks, but it cannot connect to the home network, only to my phone-hotspot and the wifi at the office
<deef> any suggestions?
<popey> What's special about the home network?
<deef> nothing at all
<popey> maybe check the logs on the tablet? sudo dmesg...
<mardy> Mirv: commented on bug 1608822
<ubot5> bug 1608822 in signon (Ubuntu) "signon fails tests on Qt 5.6" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608822
<deef> anyone knows a workaround for my prob?
<popey> Well, we need to know where the issue is.
<popey> Need a bug report really.
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, can you point me to such a log file, so I can reproduce the issue?
<mardy> Mirv: looks like it failed, but where can I get the full build log? https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/qt5-beta2/+build/10632384
<sergiusens> oSoMoN https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/s/snapcraft/20160818_125139@/log.gz try getting to the end of that without a keyboard or mouse while on your phone or tablet :-)
<pmcgowan> gihel, hey, your sms problem, are you running ota12 and which device?
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, ok, I see what you mean (sorry I couldn’t get to it earlier I was in a meeting)
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, do you happen to know how other mobile browsers behave in that regard?
<oSoMoN> actually I have an android tablet on my desk, let me check
<sergiusens> oSoMoN I think you can just drag with the sidebar on other devices
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, I can’t drag the scrollbar on chrome on android (that’s on a M10, don’t have a phone handy for testing)
<kaisoz> hi there :)
<mimecar> hi kaisoz
<kaisoz> hi mimecar
<brunch875> I just had a naughty naughty idea
<brunch875> Know how most phone providers charge you a crapload for a limited internet whilst also giving you unlimited calls at 0 cost?
<brunch875> What if phones used dialup to connect to the internet instead? Would that be possible? ☺
<dobey> brunch875: sure, but then you're paying a different ISP for really poor bandwidth (think 56 kbps)
<dobey> brunch875: better to shop around and get a better deal on data than to try and use dial-up
<brunch875> just food for thought
<dobey> brunch875: also, easier to just set up a VPN at home, and then use open public wifi spots with VPN through home ISP, for unlimited free bandwidth, at this point
<brunch875> I guess it would depend on the country
<brunch875> but this also leads me to thinking... given all the utouch model of app security, implementing a program which does this wouldn't really be possible, would it?
<brunch875> I hope unity8 doesn't end up being unpractical
<REAPer61616> Hi!
<REAPer61616> Can someone tell me what is going on with sources of touch? I can't sync, got curl 22 error - 404 not found
<dobey> brunch875: i don't think there's any way for an app to control the network connection, no. that's a system thing.
<brunch875> Precisely!
<dobey> brunch875: but, i suspect "make unity8 work well for PCs" at some point includes making it so that indicator-network will support pppoe/dun connections
<brunch875> I guess it's fine for the phone, but the desktop is going to suffer greatly if convergence isn't handled with care
<dobey> brunch875: well i guess all i can say to that is "we care" :)
<brunch875> I can see that!
<brunch875> otherwise utouch wouldn't be rolling so good
<TheKit> REAPer61616, they didn't work before, but are working again as of few hours ago
<TheKit> what's your url?
<REAPer61616> e.g. ubuntu/libhybris got curl 22, but true, see progress, yesterday trying sync and it hangs on 4% of all packages
<REAPer61616> will wait until sync finish
<REAPer61616> thanks
<taiebot> deef popey: is there not a bug open about password with two many characters like more than 20 it will not connect?
<taiebot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1588126
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588126 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[regression] Adding new wifi networks (with long passwords) never connect at all in OTA-11 and OTA-12" [High,Confirmed]
<taiebot> awe it is sorted now it was the phone provider ;-) which messed it up.
<awe> ah good to hear!
<dobey> taiebot: as expected. they usually do that :P
<taiebot> dobey: Yeah it was good to hear the phone ring in the morning after the daily rumble of the OTA update
<javier4_> Guys, I added to the Ubuntu tree my vendor/, kernel/, external/, device/ and prebuilts/. Everytime Make find inside a file a variable named "Y", it fails. I have to #undef Y just before the problematic line to make the build go over. It seems that some other file defines globally a variable named "Y". Is there a way to find which file do that?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-19
<deef> i already asked for my problem with my BQ M10, which doesn't connect to some WIFI networks, but nowhere I can find something pointing at the problem
<deef> anyone with the same problem over here?
<kaisoz> hi there :)
<duflu> deef: Yes there's a regression in OTA-11 and OTA-12 that makes it fail to connect to some networks that have long passwords (like mine). It's fixed in OTA-13. Or to work around it start on OTA-10 to set up your wifi before upgrading
<MCMic> duflu: How good news I noticed there is a wifi I can’t connect to, maybe it’s this bug I’ll have to try this with OTA-13
<duflu> Yeah if you flash your device with --revision=NNN where NNN is the build number of OTA-10 for your device then you can work around it. Then upgrade to newer OTAs without problem
<duflu> OTA-13 is due next week in theory \o/
<duflu> "Expected 2016-08-24" https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/13
<robinhero> duflu, this was the expected ETA, but they postponed OTA-12 with one week, and the will postpone OTA-13 with one week too. there's no official release date, but it will be the first-second week of September
<duflu> robinhero: Yes I said "due" and the page says "Expected", which has not been updated to reflect any delays. But delays are normal
<zzarr> how do I install Qt 5.6 in a schroot?
<zzarr> do I install landing 024?
<deef> maybe a silly question but how do i install OTA 10 starting from OTA 12?
<deef> or downgrade in other words?
<popey> deef: system-image-cli has command line options to do that directly on the device
<popey> deef: or ubuntu-device-flash can do it from the pc
<davmor2> deef: why?
<deef> my new bq m10 ubuntu touch OTA 12 does not connect to my wifi at home, elsewhere it does
<deef> this is a known issue apparently in 11 and 12
<popey> you could move to the rc-proposed channel
<deef> so I have to use 10 to connect to my wifi
<popey> which is newer, and apparently fixes the issue
<popey> rather than go backwards
<deef> how do I do that popey?
<popey> system-image-cli has an option to change channel too :)
<deef> (quite new into linux sysadmin)
<popey> on the device, in the terminal, do this:- (however, this will move you to the daily builds channel which may break - they generally don't and aren't for end users)
<popey> you could switch back to the stable channel once OTA-13 is out though
<popey> sudo system-image-cli --switch ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris-pd.en
<popey> that's what my m10 is running
<deef> ok i ' try that one popey
<duflu> deef: Note that using rc-proposed is less stable than the 'stable' channel. If you want a fix for the stable channel you need to start with OTA-10 and configure wifi before upgrading
<duflu> Hmm, although in this case it's both less 'stable' and less buggy
<iolc_observing> Morning guys, ive managed to get boot started on the port I'm working on but seem to be snagging somewhere near the lxc container and also getting adbd working. I'd really love to just get adbd working at the moment. Could anybody give me a little help please?
<popey> john-mcaleely: ^ do we have anyone who could help?
<john-mcaleely> popey, the best bet is ondra. I think he is doing the august-holiday thing at the moment
<popey> ah
<john-mcaleely> iolc_observing, popey, maybe abeato would also know how to get adbd alive?
<john-mcaleely> but if not, it's wait for ondra, I htink
<iolc_observing> thanks guys
<abeato> iolc_observing, are you using the development adbd?
<iolc_observing> yes
<deef> duflu: can you give me the command to go to OTA 10?
<duflu> deef: Just a sec
<iolc_observing> I have it showing in lsusb but no adb
<deef> duflu: ok thx!
<duflu> deef: Is it frieza or coller?
<duflu> cooler
<duflu> Oh, same command either way
<duflu> deef: OTA-10 is stable image #2 so:   ubuntu-device-flash --revision=2 touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris-pd.en ....
<yutio> Hey guys I'm new here.. I would like to port ubuntu-touch for a board namd ham.(Lenovo Zuk Z1)It runs Qcomm SD 801 and Adreno 330..(like nexus 5 I guess) .. It has official cyanogen support too.
<zzarr> I have some issues with OTA-12 as well (came in OTA-11) I have to click the hotspot slider many times before the icon appears
<zzarr> and some times the phone hangs after I have ended a call
<iolc_observing> here's my latest dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/23069643/
<abeato> iolc_observing, maybe you will need to modify adb related jobs in /etc/init/
<abeato> iolc_observing, trying to make sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/23069657/ gets executed in all cases
<mardy> jgdx: hi! is the ubuntu-system-settings not installable on s390x? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-090/+build/10637500
<yutio> Can you guys get me started
<yutio> That porting guide is somewhat vague
<iolc_observing> Thank you abeato
<abeato> iolc_observing, do you have access to recovery image? a trick we use some times is to write stuff in the filesystem while starting ubuntu, then check what was written from recovery
<iolc_observing> Yes, i do have access to recovery
<abeato> iolc_observing, so that is an option too :) , you just have to mount userdata to see what was written
<iolc_observing> brilliant, thank you
<abeato> np
<abeato> iolc_observing, taking a look at your dmesg output it seems that it is not finding adbd:
<abeato> [    9.852160] init: Failed to spawn adbd main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<abeato> make sure it is executable
<abeato> and check the path
<iolc_observing> abeato: thank you
<deef> cannot install ubuntu-device-flash due to lock, ... howto avoid that one?
<abeato> yutio, what would you like to know?
<duflu> deef: You system is doing a background update. You just need to wait a while and then it will work
 * duflu -> weekend
<ogra_> abeato, thats not the init you are looking for (thats the android one)
<ogra_> (we explicitly removce the in-container binary before container startup to avoid clashes with the ubuntu adbd, but not the init.rc lines for it, so that message is normal)
<abeato> ogra_, oh, right, forgot that.  iolc_observing, that message seems to be normal ^^
<ogra_> iolc_observing, you need to change the /etc/init/android-tools-adbd.conf job on the filesystem and chane the "start on" line (try making it "start on startup" or some other early job)
<iolc_observing> awesome, thank you ogra_
<iolc_observing> thanks for the help guys, really appreciate it. All the Best
<mcphail> Are the bluetooth connectivity fixes scheduled for OTA13 already in rc-proposed?
<popey> mcphail: do you have a bug ?
<mcphail> popey: yes - I'm one of the unluck many on the "can't connect to car bluetooth" megabug
<mcphail> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1435040
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1435040 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Phone does not connect to car-bluetooth" [High,Confirmed]
<mardy> seb128: hi! Is System Settings installable on s390x?
 * popey wants to know what phone mardy has which is powered by s390x
<popey> and what the battery life is like
<mardy> seb128: I cannot build OA for s390x in yakkety, it looks like a dependency is missing: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-090/+build/10637500
<popey> mcphail: doesn't look fixed
<mardy> popey: BQ s390x edition, battery life is good, it lasts more than one minute when fully charged ;-)
<mcphail> popey: hokay. Ta. I'll try to be patient!
<popey> :)
<popey> mcphail: poke pmcgowan when he's about, he knows status of all things
<mcphail> popey: it's fine. Was just wondering whether to risk a reflash just now or await updates
<mcphail> popey: if we get working bluetooth _and_ owncloud calendar sync in OTA13 I'll be chuffed
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, es posible instalar #ubuntu-touch en un huawei? donde descargary algun manual para instalar?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, do you happen to have a working yakkety machine/VM ?
<oSoMoN> I’d like to test something for bug #1613258 but I can’t install a yakkety VM, the installer keeps crashing
<ubot5> bug 1613258 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "signal 4 ILL_ILLOPN in webbrowser-app tests (glibc upgrade?)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613258
<mcphail> Hmm. Did a wipe/reflash to OTA12 (having been lurking on OTA10.5) and I can't phablet-shell to my device. I'm getting "Permission denied (publickey)" on my client and "error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key" in /var/log/auth.log on the device. Am I doing something wrong? I have the correct pubkey in the authorized_keys file in /home/phablet/.ssh
<Mirv> oSoMoN: plenty. couldn't you just build in a silo?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, well I don’t wanna test a fix, I want to test whether a simple oxide webview can be displayed by qmlscene
<popey> mcphail: it has a popup these days on the device to allow phablet-shell access
<popey> you may need to disable / re-enable dev mode
<popey> and have it unlocked when you try to shell in
<mcphail> popey: yes -allowed the popup
<popey> (to see it)
<popey> hm, odd
<mcphail> I'll try disable/reenable
<Mirv> oSoMoN: oh right, you'll need proposed then, I don't want to upgrade to that but I've lxc here that is such
<Mirv> oSoMoN: not 100% sure if then in lxc I get everything in identical way, but sure enough it does not start: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23070058/ - it does not exit at that point, just hangs in there without displaying anything. eg a QtWebkit browser however works
<mcphail> nope. Still denied. Do I need to "android-gadget-service enable ssh" to get phablet-shell working? I don't think I had to in the past
<oSoMoN> Mirv, that looks very similar to the webbrowser-app build failure, which seems to confirm it’s a bug in oxide
<oSoMoN> thanks for testing!
<Mirv> oSoMoN: you're welcome!
<robinhero> guys, where can I find the Camera config files? I'd like to delete it
<robinhero> I thought it is there: .local/share/
<robinhero> but can't find it
<robinhero> found it, it is under .config/com.ubuntu.camera
<seb128> mardy, check on #ubuntu-ci-eng, they have been deleting binaries on s390x because upstart is missing which makes u-a-l and others missing as well
<mardy> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> mardy, btw I confirmed the desktop only account facebook/win is too small thing on yakkety, unsure if you saw my comment on the bug
<mardy> seb128: yes, unfortunately I cannot test it because I get an oxide crash...
<seb128> hum, k
<mcphail> popey: solved the phablet-shell issue. Looks as if DSA keys are now disbaled by default on the _client_ 16.04 machine. Time to update my keys on 100000 servers...
<kaisoz> I'm having a look to this bug from the band-aids project
<kaisoz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/band-aids-uphone/+bug/1378814
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1378814 in Canonical System Image "greeter does not properly update infographic after unlock" [High,Confirmed]
<kaisoz> I would like to work in this bug...is this going to be fixed?
<alecu> kaisoz: due to the age of the bug, it sounds like nobody is working on it.
<alecu> pete-woods: do you know who worked in the UI side of infographics?
<alecu> pete-woods: kaisoz wants to cut his teeth on some simple tasks, so he's looking at bugs in band-aids-uphone
<pete-woods> alecu: right, I can't remember the guy's name, but he doesn't work at Canonical any more
<popey> mcphail: ahhh, that's an issue I had on my home server too!
<alecu> kaisoz: so yes: please assign it to you, and mark it as in progress
<alecu> kaisoz: it does sound like a good place to start
<kaisoz> awesome!
<kaisoz> thanks alecu :)
<alecu> kaisoz: I know that pete-woods worked on the backend of infographics, so please ping me or him if you need any help.
<kaisoz> perfect :)
<kaisoz> thx!!!
<pete-woods> kaisoz: I did some refactoring work on the early QML code for the infographics, but I think the code has changed hands several times since then
<pete-woods> so it might not look like anything I was familiar with
<kaisoz> ok
<kaisoz> thx for the info :)
<kaisoz> I'll have a look at the code and let you know if I need some help :)
<kaisoz> have to go, see u later!! :)
<mcphail> I've flashed rc-proposed, and my wifi connection doesn't seem to be getting DNS. How can I debug this?
<mcphail> I can ping and access sites by address, but not by name
<pmcgowan> awe, ^^
<awe> mcphail, there's a longstanding bug that sometimes dnsmasq may not respond properly to dns queries when switching from WiFi to mobile data ( or visa versa )
<mcphail> awe: can i poke it back into life?
<awe> it should just start working by itself
<awe> mcphail, what device are you running?
<mcphail> awe: krillin (bq4.5)
<mcphail> awe: had it on wifi for an hour with no connection
<mcphail> awe: back to 36 -> instantly worked
<mcphail> 3G*
<mcphail> Back to wifi -> nada
<awe> that's odd.  so the phone showed it was connected to your AP, but no DNS
<awe> and it never recovered...
<awe> have you tried another AP for comparison?
<mcphail> awe: don't have access to another just now, but selected "forget network" and readded with no improvement
<awe> if this is reproducible, then the best bet is to file a bug and start capturing the details there...
<awe> mcphail, do you have other devices working with the same AP?
<mcphail> awe: yes - everything else working OK
<awe> is this is a new AP?
<awe> or was your phone working fine with it, and then started acting up?
<mcphail> awe: new for the phone, as it is a reflash today. Was working OK this morning before the flash
<mcphail> awe: was on OTA 10.5 at that point, though
<awe> but rc-proposed, right?
<mcphail> awe: rc-proposed since the flash, yes
<awe> AFAIK, there's been nothing related to dns released, but I'll go ahead and flash my krillin to check
<mcphail> awe: thanks!
<awe> the last NM release we made, fixed a specific issue with WPA passwords
<awe> ( unless someone else has been playing around with dnsmasq )
<awe> pmcgowan, ^^???
<awe> ;)-
<pmcgowan> awe, dont think so, will look
<awe> k
<pmcgowan> 10.5 was a long time ago though
<mcphail> Hmm. Working now. That's about 20 minutes from when I switched back to wifi
<mcphail> And it has failed again...
<pmcgowan> mcphail, bug #1270189
<ubot5> bug 1270189 in Canonical System Image "Ubuntu Touch devices are using cellular DNS servers over wifi connection" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270189
<pmcgowan> awe, anything to grab for that?
<pmcgowan> mcphail, thats a very old bug, although perhaps somehow made worse with recent nm upgrade
<awe> pmcgowan, doubtful
<awe> the only thing we touched recently was the timeout for passwords
<mcphail> pmcgowan: don't think that would explain why name resolution keeps switching on and off
<pmcgowan> awe,  he went from 10 to 12, so never ran on 11 if I understand it
<awe> pmcgowan, I'll flash an image, but in the middle of something else right now
<mcphail> pmcgowan: I had name resolution for a minute there, but then it stopped working again as I was browsing
<pmcgowan> awe, so this is first experience using nm 12
<pmcgowan> 1.2
<awe> mcphail, have you checked from the command line
<awe> this could be browser related
<mcphail> awe: yes
<mcphail> awe: can ping 8.8.8.8 but not any names
<mcphail> awe: for a moment, though I _could_ ping names when the browser was working
<mcphail> awe: then both stopped
<awe> mcphail, intermittent DNS isn't something I've seen before
<awe> so again, I'll try and reproduce as soon as I have a moment to do so
<awe> I need to reflash my krilling
<awe> it'd be helpful if/when you get a chance
<awe> to see if this occurs with all APs, or just a specific AP
<awe> and then as mentioned above, file a bug
<mcphail> awe: I probably won't be near another AP I can connect to for a couple of days, but I'll try then
<awe> davmor2, have you seen any issues with WiFi DNS with recent proposed images?
<awe> mcphail, ok
<davmor2> awe: nope
<awe> k
<mcphail> I'm going to go out to pick up the kids from school. Will see if I pass any public APs on the way
<awe> k
<davmor2> awe: I've seen it if a page is still loading and I move out of range and it flips to modem then nothing loads in browser, unless you close the session and reopen but that is a real pain to reproduce
<davmor2> awe: that is a proper racy issue that might happen one in a thousand times
<awe> davmor2, sure.. . in this case, it's not flipping, it's working, then not working, then working
<awe> all on WiFi
<davmor2> awe: yeap don't think I've seen that in a very long time
<mcphail> I passed a supermarket on the way to the school. I could log on to their wifi captive portal (was redirected to the logon page) but I didn't want to give them my credentials to get beyond the portal. Don't know if that meant I got DNS or not, though. Certainly, it had a name in the address bar
<mcphail> I'm quite happy to make this rw and install dig/traceroute/whatever you think could help debugging
<Pixel_> hello
<Pixel_> i have a sdl2 game, does anyone know if gamepad support is available?
<Pixel_> it's pretty simple, i need to control the game with a game controller
<mcphail> Pixel_: I'd guess it should be. bschaefer did the SDL code and would probably know
<popey> as I said on telegram, you wont have access to the joystick devices
<popey>  /dev/js0 etc
<popey> (I have tried this already)
<mcphail> :(
 * bschaefer reads backlog
<Pixel_> popey,  :(
<bschaefer> yup
<bschaefer> for sdl2
<bschaefer> o
<bschaefer> well last time i tried joysticks it worked on mir... but
<bschaefer> they talk directly to the devices (not mir)
<Pixel_> it also works with libertine
<Pixel_> but i need it for Fishy Shooter
<bschaefer> well popey has tested more then i have :) but i've not tried on U8
<bschaefer> only on a mir demo server like a year or so ago
<Pixel_> ok then, i guess i'll open a bug report
<popey> i have a multi-mode joystick, it works in keyboard mode, but not in js mode, not tested recently but I dont think anything has changed recently
<popey> also didn't you make this video? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM9vDDc29P8
<popey> "Ubuntu Phone keyboard, mouse, gamepad test
<popey> Popescu Sorin
<bschaefer> i mean SDL2 does the joystick on its own
<popey> "
<popey> :)
<popey> Pixel_: happy to test a click if you want
<bschaefer> theres no mir code that does this since SDL2 does all the talking to the joysticks/gamepads
<popey> i have a bunch of controlers here
 * bschaefer only has one
<bschaefer> but theres a
<bschaefer> Pixel_, in SDL2/tests
<bschaefer> theres a controller test
<bschaefer> you can use as well
<bschaefer> but you said it works on libertine (x11)
<bschaefer> soo hmm
<bschaefer> that is strange
<Pixel_> popey, i did, but it only shows that the gamepad is powered (leds are on :P)
<popey> does the latest fishy have joystick support?
<bschaefer> Pixel_, you should test testjoystick if you can (in SDL2/tests/testjoystick)
<Pixel_> popey, yes
<bschaefer> as all that does is joysticks
<Pixel_> only for left/right dpad keys
<Pixel_> and you need to plug the game controller before starting the game :>
<Pixel_> bschaefer, i have a cheap gamepad :D and sdl2 complains that is unknown or something
<bschaefer> o ... dang well
<Pixel_> bschaefer, i installed steam, configured the game controller and exported the configuration
<Pixel_> still nothing
<popey> xbox360 is the one to test
<popey> its well supported
<Pixel_> export SDL_GAMECONTROLLERCONFIG="03000000ff110000313300001:b9,back:b8,leftstick:b10,rightstick:b11,leftshoulder:b4,rightshoulder:b5,dpup:h0.1,dpleft:h0.8,dpdown:h0.4,dpright:h0.2,leftx:a0,lefty:a1,rightx:a2,righty:a3,lefttrigger:b6,righttrigger:b7,"
<Pixel_> popey, yep, xbox, ps
 * bschaefer tested with xbox360 and it worked a bit ago :(
<popey> check dmesg
<popey> app probably trying to talk to /dev/js0 or /dev/joystick or something
<bschaefer> but sadly, this would be 100% sdl2 issue (vs mir/u8) likely?
 * bschaefer checks source code
<Pixel_> bschaefer, SDL_NumJoysticks() returns 1
<Pixel_> but SDL_IsGameController(0) returns false
<bschaefer> Pixel_, but this controller works 100% fine on X11 SDL2?
<Pixel_> bschaefer, mine, nope :D it's the same on X11
<Pixel_> it worked well with sdl 1.2
<Pixel_> i am not sure what changed in 2.x
<bschaefer> Pixel_, this is how they add joysticks :| http://paste.ubuntu.com/23070509/
<bschaefer> they iterate through 32 devices and check if its a supported joystick i assume
<bschaefer> soo it seems to detect that its a joystick
<bschaefer> but
<bschaefer> it might not be pulling correctly or assuming something incorrect (data its polling out of device)
<bschaefer> annd it does some ioctl stuff... with the device
<bschaefer> Pixel_, but yeah this is a bug for SDL2
<bschaefer> and you should write down what game controller you have
<bschaefer> in a bug report (https://bugzilla.libsdl.org/)
<Pixel_> it's a cheap controller :d "Serioux"
<bschaefer> Pixel_, sdl1.2 ---> sdl2 is a huge difference a lot of things were re-written
<Pixel_> http://s1emagst.akamaized.net/products/63/62645/images/img116305_24062009172323_350x350_dpoe.jpg
<bschaefer> Pixel_, you can always dig around in SDL2/src/joysticks/linux/*.c to figure out *where* its failing
<Pixel_> bschaefer, yeah :D btw.. the controller worked in steam big picture
<bschaefer> but i assume that device isnt supported for some assumptions on SDL2s part
<Pixel_> it said that it never heard of it and i should upload the configuration but it worked
<bschaefer> steam uses X11 not SDL2 yet :(
<bschaefer> (steam client wise)
<Pixel_> oh :D
 * bschaefer hopes one day :)
<Pixel_> hehe :D
<bschaefer> Pixel_, but you can see the check if its a joystick is a little low level: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23070515/
<Pixel_> that would be nice :)) i can turn my tablet into a game console
<bschaefer> they are talking directly to the device
<bschaefer> which is ... usually not good for multiple device support :)
<bschaefer> but if its showing up as a joystick it must be the polling of data out of the device thats failing (soo its like half supported)
<Pixel_> bschaefer, canonical should send Ryan a tablet or a phone LOL :P
 * bschaefer did the SDL2 porting for mir :)
<bschaefer> though still needs some work
<Pixel_> bschaefer, thanks for help, i have to go out for a while now
<bschaefer> Pixel_, np! Good luck with that!
<dobey> mcphail: that sounds like you did not get DNS. That is, all DNS lookups resolve to the captive portal IP
<dobey> mcphail: if you could get around the portal by just typing IPs though, it sounds like they didn't built the portal very well :)
<kaisoz> hi there
<dobey> hi
<Elleo> bschaefer: should SDL2 work with the SDL_WINDOW_OPENGL flag on mobile platforms? having a quick poke around with the urho3d engine which should support GLESv2, but I get errors from the mir backend about it being unable to get a valid egl pixel format when trying to create the SDL window
<bschaefer> yeah it should
<bschaefer> Elleo, IIRC theres an issue with it trying to use actual gl vs gles
<bschaefer> but i thought i disable-video-opengl
<bschaefer> for armhf
<Elleo> bschaefer: ah, urho3d bundles its own copy of SDL that gets built with it, so I probably need to do that for its build too
<bschaefer> o possibly yeah
<bschaefer> you could also attempt to LD_PRELOAD=/other/sdl2/lib
<bschaefer> (as long as they didnt break ABI or anything crazy with theirs)
<Elleo> bschaefer: okay, will have a play; I think they statically link SDL into their engine, so I'd guess the LD_PRELOAD stuff wouldn't be an option
<bschaefer> o that wouldnt be good
<bschaefer> Elleo, you could check
<bschaefer> ldd
<bschaefer> just in case :)
 * bschaefer isnt sure if thats open source but if it is you can attempt to set the configure flag --disable-video-opengl
<Pixel_> bschaefer, hey :D managed to make SDL2 detect my gamepad :>
<bschaefer> Pixel_, nice!
<bschaefer> what was the issue?
<Elleo> bschaefer: yeah, it's open source, I've got it building without opengl now
<bschaefer> nice, hopefully that was the issue!
<bschaefer> Elleo, since on armhf sdl2 just checks in gl/gl.h or w/e exists
<bschaefer> it just checks the header to enable opengl support
<bschaefer> which it gets installed with the .... (some package forgot)
<Pixel_> bschaefer, the bindings
<Pixel_> bschaefer, so i added     SDL_GameControllerAddMapping("03000000ff1100003133000010010000,serioux,a:b2,b:b3,y:b1,x:b0,start:b9,back:b8,leftstick:b10,rightstick:b11,leftshoulder:b4,rightshoulder:b5,dpup:h0.1,dpleft:h0.8,dpdown:h0.4,dpright:h0.2,leftx:a0,lefty:a1,rightx:a2,righty:a3,lefttrigger:b6,righttrigger:b7,");
<bschaefer> o the first part was wrong?
 * bschaefer has no clue what that binding really does :)
<bschaefer> besides config (i assume some device id?)
<bschaefer> or header for the bytes
<Pixel_> bschaefer, so SDL2 detects the gamepad, but doesn't know the bindings, configuration? the buttons layout
<Pixel_> from what i understand
<Pixel_> i had to use steam big picture to generate the GUID?
<bschaefer> that makes sense, the only difference i see between then one you pasted was the
<bschaefer> 03000000ff110000313300001001000
<bschaefer> vs 03000000ff110000313300001
<Pixel_> https://wiki.libsdl.org/SDL_GameControllerAddMapping
<bschaefer> o you add some more
 * bschaefer doesnt know much about joysticks :)
<Pixel_> same here :)
<Pixel_> i'm a graphic designer btw :))
<Pixel_> i code for fun
<bschaefer> o nice!
<Pixel_> i'm not a coder
<bschaefer> well that makes sense to need the GUID to read from the device
<bschaefer> sdl2 kind of has a very hacky joystick support (reading the code)
<bschaefer> but idk if theres a good joystick device library anyway
<Pixel_> hehe :D
<bschaefer> (evdev/libinput)
<bschaefer> soo :)
<Pixel_> when i "cat /dev/input/event13" and press the keys on the gameplad
<Pixel_> i see stuff on the screen :))
<bschaefer> nice!
<Pixel_> like some ascii stuff
<Pixel_> probably that's the gamepad
<bschaefer> cat should just print the bytes that are coming in
<Pixel_> yep
<bschaefer> annd sdl2 will interpret that into actual *data8
<bschaefer> *data* that you can set to BUTTON_X etc
<Pixel_> um.. now let's try on the phone :D
<Pixel_> brb
<Pixel_> nope :/
<Pixel_> oh well :D i have to run again
<Elleo> bschaefer: http://i.imgur.com/eJSsJxH.jpg <-- works! thanks :)
<bschaefer> o thats awesome!
<bschaefer> happy that fixed it!
<strixdio> Any opinions whether I should get a Nexus 5 or a OnePlus 3? Not sure which is likely to be supported longer.
<dobey> strixdio: well the oneplus3 doesn't have a working port yet at all i don't think
<dobey> strixdio: just don't try to buy whichever nexus 5 i try to buy
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<mimecar> hi SebthreeBQM10HD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mimecar, hi
<my123> hi
<mcphail> I am _so_ close to getting a background IRC service working...
<mcphail> I've got a quasselcore service running on the phone, which does not die on screen-off. The quassel client on the store can connect to it, but by gosh it is a clunky arrangement
<mcphail> I can read messages on the device, but can't seem to send
<Acou_Bass> mcphail: thats cool to know ;D i saw the quassel client in store and it looks nice
<mcphail> Acou_Bass: it needs a bit of polish. No way to configure connections etc from the client
<Acou_Bass> ahh hmm
<mcphail> If anyone wants to play with it, you can download it from http://themcphails.uk/quasselcore.njmcphail_0.1_armhf.click . You need to run it on your phone (it will never "launch" - just keeps spinning) then connect and configure from a client on your PC. After that, you can install the quassel app from the store and connect to it. Really clunky...
<mcphail> mcphail_quassel: ping
<Acou_Bass> sadly my nexus 4 is running sailfish right now or id love to give it a test ;P
<mcphail> Traitor! ;)
<Acou_Bass> BUT one of the reasons i switched is because ubuntu lacked a good IRC client... so your work may change that xD
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-20
<gandalf> hy everybody
<gtriderxc_> Hi! Could anyone help me to tar the logs and add it to the bug report on Launchpad? Is there any way to browse this phone not through the terminal?
<my123> Hi, how can the Linux kernel be ported to an ARM board without UART(the SoC is supported by the mainline kernel, but all DTBs have no effect)
<gtriderxc_> I executed tar cvzf log.tar.gz ~/.cache/upstart/* /var/log/syslog and now can't find the file
<kaisoz> hi there :)
<kaisoz> utouch uses upstart right?
<gtriderxc_> @kaisoz right
<gtriderxc_> kaisoz
<strixdio> dobey: why not try to buy the one you buy? :D
<iolc_observing> ogra_ Ive had no luck changing android-tools-adbd.conf to start on startup, perhaps I'm not doing it correctly. Ive tried many different variations. This is my original = start on ((android-container persist.sys.usb.config=*adb) and (started lightdm)) or (android-container ro.debuggable=1)
<iolc_observing> stop on runlevel [06]
<iolc_observing> hope you can clarify exactly how to change this to start on start up, is it just "start on startup" or does it belong in brackets? Also Ive seen the "start on startup" adb override etc on the porting page
<iolc_observing> or if anybody else could give me some pointers
<brunch875> I want to report a screen brightness issue
<brunch875> what would the correct package be? system settings?
<jakesden> Hi, is there anyone here who is able to guide me with porting ubuntu touch over to my device, I have tried following the porting guide but I get confused and dont know what to do.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jakesden, which device have you been trying to port to?
<jakesden> Elephone P9000
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jakesden, Elephone oh,  not even heard of that phone, could you tell me more about it?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mariogrip ping around by any chance?
<jakesden> It's one of the cheap Chinese brand phones.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jakesden, ok first of all you can't just port Ubuntu Touch to just any phone,  or maybe you can kind of, but with a lot of work for most phones
<jakesden> What do I need then?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I think in general even with porting that's only really going to work, or properly enough on certain phones
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jakesden, but yes it isn't just, oh I got this other phone, and you know what I want UBuntu touch on it and working well, that's not how it is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jakesden, mariogrip with a lot of work has been porting to the one plus one phones for exmple and I think the fiarphone as well, a lot of time consuming work,   shame he's not around since he could have  possibly advised more properly on how to port possibly
<jakesden> I have all the ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I think there's  an update coming though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not just yet but coming where
<jakesden> The device has the kernel source and vendor and device trees for it.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Ubuntu touch will be able to support the android 6.0 board systme, buidl systme whatever it was
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I only read vague things about that, hence not just using what it's called properly as well
<jakesden> And it has even cyanogenmod too
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I did get the impression that once it can support that android 6.0 thing, Ubuntu touch, that it should be able to go on a lot of other phones easier as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jakesden, there is  tiny bit of Android used in Ubuntu touch
<jakesden> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a very tiny bit or thing from ANdroid
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's it's own OS
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not based on Android
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jakesden, yes if you can have the kernel source and things like that, in thorey you shold be able to port to I guess
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but with work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> time consuming work
<jakesden> i will just try to get it to work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jakesden, yep ok go for it, and  you can come here for more help, there are people who know more properly about porting, but at least I given you the basic idea :)
<jakesden> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jakesden, just don't exepct it l all to just work and properly just like that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but yes porting to other phones can be fun I guess :D
<jakesden> k
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jakesden, if you can get a  port working enough etc, well then there could be another unoffical phone port I guess that stats getting known about more :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jakesden, by the way I  think on other phones ssuch as your one would have to have ubuntu touch on there in developer mode, and not normal mode
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but not sure quite
<jakesden> how do i import the vendor trees and stuff?
<jakesden> nvm
<kaisoz> hi
<jakesden> I followed the porting tutorial and when i got to the point where i had to build android/ubuntu-touch or whatever its doing it gave me a error: https://gist.github.com/jakesden/2d88af8b99da860b49dc4dadf0f10698
<s`> guys camera flash stopped working, tried uTorch app too.. how can i test if it's broken or is a software bug?
<rsalveti> ogra_: o/ not 7x1 but we finally won haha
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, congrats ... though i was surprised you needed the penalties against a team mostly made up from regional league players :P
 * ogra_ was expecting a brazilian goal in the extended time 
<ogra_> but well deserved, really :)
<rsalveti> the ghost of 7x1 was around
<ogra_> yeah, and the pressure to actually win gold
<rsalveti> yeah, first time
<ogra_> germany was more into beach volleyball this year :P
<rsalveti> indeed
 * ogra_ actually stayed up til 5am to see the girls play, the yare awesome 
<ogra_> *they are
<rsalveti> Yeah, super late
<rsalveti> not sure why
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-21
<patash> hello can anyone please provide me with the sourcecode of the Terminal(Zip/Rar). I am on windows....
<patash> hello can anyone please provide me with the sourcecode of the Terminal(Zip/Rar). I am on windows....
<patash> please
<tsimonq2> patash: please don't repeat your question, if you're patient, someone will eventually respond :)
<patash> ok thanks
<tsimonq2> no problem, sorry that I don't know how to answer your question :)
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<OerHeks> ... wait, in .rar ??
<tsimonq2> maybe just zip would do? patash?
<OerHeks> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/reboot/files
<patash> @OerHeks - ohh sorry. Thanks for the link. but i am not able to find the zip file there.
<patash> either of them .zip or .rar will do for me.
<tsimonq2> patash: do you know what Bazaar is?
<patash> yes but since i have an old PC and not much space to install
<patash> the client for that
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<tsimonq2> well you won't easily find a zip file for that
<patash> I ust thought that some one might have aleady downloaded the full source can just grab the terminal souce form it
<tsimonq2> did you want to contribute?
<patash> sure although not at the moment.Since i want to fist go through the code. Only them will i be able to work on it
<tsimonq2> then you can go through the code in that web browser if you wish :)
<ahoneybun> mzanetti: your lp ran out, going to add you
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-membership I mean
<ahoneybun> added
<sndnvaps> it there anyone who work on ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> !ask | sndnvaps
<ubot5> sndnvaps: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sndnvaps> how to use the twrp to flash the ubuntu touch into the device
<sndnvaps> i have build the ubuntu touch for xiaomi aries , but donnt know how to flash it ..
<ktatar156_> Hi all
<ktatar156_> I have question regarding adb. If I 'adb shell', I'm getting access to my phone, yes? Next step I need to archieve is to get to root account. How can I do that?
<ogra_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ktatar156_> Thanks. but in 'adb shell' sudo should work?
<ogra_> indeed
<Guest_94857> allah is doing
<Guest_94857> sun is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_94857> moon is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_94857> stars are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_94857> planets are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_94857> galaxies are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_94857> oceans are not doing allah is doing
<mimecar> Guest_94857, ???
<Guest_94857> mountains are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_94857> trees are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_94857> mom is not doing allah is doing
<mimecar> Please respect the theme of the channel
<ogra_> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - oubiwann, corp186, popey,  k1l,  Corey, wgrant, idleone, and ogra.
<Guest_94857> dad is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_94857> boss is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_94857> job is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_94857> dollar is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_94857> medicine is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_94857> customers are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_94857> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<Guest_94857> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<ogra> sorry that it took so long (i'm not really doing that often)
<mimecar> thanks ogra
<ogra> (and io wasnt aware i'm an op here myself :P )
<mimecar> an operator calling other operators :p
<ogra> yeah ... that awkward moment whare you call the ops an the line that returns is highlighted in your IRC client :)
<ktatar156> I'm on
<ktatar156> I'm on 'adb shell' now, done 'mount -o rw,remount,rw /' and 'chmod 0666 /sys/file_I_need_to_edit'
<ktatar156> but I cannot save edited file (in nano "Operation not permitted"). Could anyone help me with that?
<Guest31842> I would like to ask a question.. During an ubuntu installation on PC you have the option for encryption... Are there any planes to have this option also on ubuntu touch?? Thanks in advance
<ogra> i dont think it will be optional ... once it is implemented disk encryption will be on by default
<ogra> (but yes, it is a long standing TODO item, eventually it will happen)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<mimecar> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mimecar, hi
<sndnvaps> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sndnvaps,
<mimecar> this can be a hi loop :p
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mimecar, maybe
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyway off topic, but interesting just read that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Fedora 25 should be indeed be going Wayland by default
<ktatar156> Is there any way to manually set IMEI in Ubuntu? (I've lost it and now have null).
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, lost how?
<ktatar156> SebthreeBQM10HD: formatted to much (I think format nvram caused that)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, but the imei is in the hardware itself I thought ?
<ktatar156> Yes, it's written in back of the phone. But I need to set it in software itself
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, hm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, I thought imei was security to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so genearlly can't just change it etc on any device and whatever OS, but I could be wrong
<ktatar156> SebthreeBQM10HD: I've found some command, I'll try it
<ktatar156> echo ?AT +EGMR=1,7,?IMEI_NUMBER?? >/dev/ pttycmd1 or echo AT+EGMR=1*7*IMEI_1 >/dev/ pttycmd1
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, a command from where/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<ktatar156> SebthreeBQM10HD: http://www.androidbrag.com/2015/02/how-to-change-android-phoness-imei.html
<ktatar156> I'm getting "bash: /dev/pttycmd1: Permission denied
<ktatar156> "
<ktatar156> Why?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, don't just run random commands from random sites etc, you could make your device/computer go wrong doing that, and oh I know
<ktatar156> SebthreeBQM10HD: I've tested that command before on Android phone and it worked.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, uh and commands for Android, may  not work with Ubuntu Touch, since it's a different OS
<ktatar156> SebthreeBQM10HD: ok, it doesn't work because of 'Permission denied' - is there any way to fix that?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, well the permissions would be your device unlock code I guess
<SebthreeBQM10HD> there isn't really a password or code in Ubuntu touch except for that
<ogra> not really
<ogra> he tries to echo something into /dev/ ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh ogra is here :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra, he's tryig to get his imei code for his device, but using some random command off a website it seems
<ogra> that cant work (you cant echo something into a dir)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra, apparntly had lost to many times, since had re flashed the device
<ogra> i guess there is a typo and it should be /dev/pttycmd1 (no space)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra,  ktatar156 wants to get or add back in the imei code
<ktatar156> ogra: I've run sudo echo ‘AT +EGMR=1,7,”MY_IMEI‘ > /dev/pttycmd1
<ogra> but even then a) i dont think that device will exist on any ubuntu devices ... b) the IMEI stits in a binary blob that only the factory flash tool can write when partitioning
<ktatar156> I will try other think (flashing TWRP and restoring IMEI (I have backup))
<ogra> so even if the device was there, you would have to make sure the partition is too ... and is filled with the right binary blob
<ogra> ubuntu relies 100% on the factory partitioning ... if you ran some android install script that changed the ubuntu partitioning, you will need the factory tool to re-partition
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, what ogra put
<ogra> (with the ubuntu partition table obviously)
<ktatar156> ogra: I'm only fighting with https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1592412
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1592412 in Canonical System Image "Remove waking screen by double tap on MX4" [Undecided,New]
<ogra> well, that means your partitioning has been changed by something
<ogra> or at least the content of some facorty firmware partition
<ogra> you would have to restore it with the Ubuntu factory defaults that meizu did set originally ...
<ogra> same thing for the IMEI
<ogra> (i doubt you can do that at home if you dont have the right tool and right binary blobs)
<sndnvaps> my123 ,, are you work on efidroid now ..
<ktatar156> ogra: right tool?
<ogra> yeah, the tool that does the partitioning for the device
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, he things something from Meizu I hink
<SebthreeBQM10HD> he means
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, yes Meizu may have a tool or  software etc, if you have a look at their site etc
<ktatar156> SebthreeBQM10HD: ok, thank you guys for help :) I'm going back to android for now and waiting for MX6
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BQ do
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but Meizu hmm
<Guest96689> hello
<ogra> i think the MX4 is an MTK chip ... there is an MTK tool to do that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, uh, but you can probably use  Meizu tool to sort your mx 4 out properly with Ubuntu
<ogra> but you will still need the right blob files and the right scatter file for the partitioning
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Guest96689, hi
<Guest96689> thanks
 * ogra vanishes ... back into the weekend
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra, your not allowe to enjoy a weekend els where , you have to be here now like all the time h eh :D
<Guest96689> i guess there are here more expert than me about UT
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Guest96689, well yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Guest96689, if certain people who are beteter suited or not for your issue would depend though, and what issue?
<mimecar> ogra, can not flee xD
<Guest96689> so you guys know why gps dont work so well on bqE5?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> don't work how?
<mimecar> Guest96689, have you the latest OTA installed?
<Guest96689> yep ota 13
<ktatar156> SebthreeBQM10HD: Any news regarding new Ubuntu phone?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Guest96689, I think gps is generlly not tht great with Ubuntu, but I could be wrong, not used it as such or much
<mimecar> Guest96689, latest OTA for E5 is OTA-12
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, uhmm sure sort of, but first, why not try and sort out your mx4 with a meizu tool ?
<ktatar156> SebthreeBQM10HD: what meizu tool?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, if the OS can be changed to say Androdi on a Ubuntu MX 4,  then you can also re install Ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, I belive they have a proper flashing tool,  that via a computer, will let you go back to proper defaults factory settings
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you'll have to look for it though
<ktatar156> SebthreeBQM10HD: Yes, but if you look at bug I'm fighting about, there are some bits from Android 5.x left. Even when I flash some older 4.x ROMs - still some bits left.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, as for the MX 6 with Ubuntu,  yes remour had it there would be one, but  tha's already out with Android, and I woudn't expect one with Ubuntu if it is indeed going to happen, for another month or two or so yet, especially since the pro 5 came out about three months ago with Ubuntu as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, sadly can't click on links yet oN UBUNTU touch, or I would have probably been on it already
<SebthreeBQM10HD> can't click on as in with the libertine/xmir stuff
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or not chat links for the irc client anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, they are working on some kind of update or it will be coming, where those tiny bits of Android, will be 6.0 actusally
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or so it seems
<SebthreeBQM10HD> 6.0 board system
<SebthreeBQM10HD> build sytem whatever it was
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but that's to come, so for now, nope
<ktatar156> Yes, I read about that Android 6.x BSP also somewhere... But I doubt that it will help.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, also I have a feeling that generally not many changes would happen with those tiny bit of Android for bugs I mean, since well it's tiny bits of Android,  that just hae to be used,
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, ok so withou going on your link, wht's your issue ?
<Guest96689> @mimecar, right ota12 from first july
<ktatar156> SebthreeBQM10HD: Left some bits from Android 5.x (I've flashed it) in Ubuntu Touch installation. That causing DT2W or S2W working by default :/
<ktatar156> Even --wipe or --bootstrap doesn't erase that.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, shame ogra went away away i a way, he oculd hae helpd you more, but if your here o the right kind of day so a wek day usaully I guess, thr would be others to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, however certain things are tighd to the manfuacture the hardware not reallly the OS
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, and so to change anything or properly to do with that, would have to use  a proper manufacture tool, I think that's what ogra was trying to say earlier
<ktatar156> SebthreeBQM10HD: Another question - I'm thinking about https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99954 (Port LibreOffice to UT - I've suggested to create crowd-funding campaing)
<ubot5> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 99954 in LibreOffice "[wishlist] Port to Ubuntu Touch" [Enhancement,New]
<SebthreeBQM10HD> again can't click on your link
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so what's that about ?
<ktatar156> SebthreeBQM10HD: My question is: how much developers (and time) needed to do that job?
<ktatar156> Port LibreOffice to UT - I've suggested to create crowd-funding campaing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, Libre Office is already on Ubuntu Touch as well, well via  Libertine/Xmir it is,  not as native app though no
<ktatar156> SebthreeBQM10HD: I know, but I mean native app (with adjusted GUI, using Ubuntu SDK, etc.)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, that's one of the nice demo apps on the tablet for that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktatar156, who would progrm it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> port it over as native
<SebthreeBQM10HD> even with money
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and be right back
<ktatar156> SebthreeBQM10HD: My problem is to aproximate how big will be such project
<Guest96689> ok so for gps better handling ill have to wait next ota in september, is it for my bqe5
<mcphail> popey: do you have a bqe4.5 running rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en handy? Do you get DNS on WiFi?
<frenchwill> hi i got disconnected somehow, i had previous guest nickname, asked about gps on bq device
<mariogrip> tvoss: ping
<frenchwill> also any of you guys experience tough connectivity to some wifi access points? sometimes ive to "log in to hidden network" to get connectivity to a wifi i obviously see on my bqe5 ;)
<frenchwill> thats part of the game of doing not mainstream oses but actually ive loked for answers about it and did not really found
<popey> mcphail: lemme see. I have an rc-proposed and a stable one to compare
<popey> mcphail: any particular image version?
<mcphail> popey: I'm on r412 (20160819)
<mcphail> popey: I get DNS dor a few seconds, but keep losing it again
<popey> mine is currently on 409
<popey> how do you test?
<mcphail> popey: lose connectivity in broswer. Open terminal and can ping ips but not names
<popey> opened browser on 409 and can get to bbc.co.uk
<popey> so yeah, dns is fine on 409
 * popey updates
<mcphail> popey: can you browse to different sites for a minutes and see if it drops?
<popey> ok
<mcphail> Trying to get my head around Ubuntu's interesting interplay between networkmanager, dbus, resolvconf and /etc/resolv.conf
<popey> you're only on wifi?
<popey> not flip-flopping between wifi and 3g?
<popey> I don't have a sim in this phone, which may be a difference
<popey> no dns failures yet
<mcphail> popey: yes - flip flopping. I'm wondering if it might be an IPv6 issue as Sky seem to have switched it on on their routers
<mcphail> popey: but I only noticed it on Friday after switching to rc-proposed
<popey> i turned ipv6 off on my network
 * popey updates phone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ktartar156
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ohh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> thought had gone already, but nope it turns out, but now yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ah well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, would you cowd fund  a native Libre Office for Ubuntu Touch like they wanted? Or  would you think more like me, wasted effort really, since the  Libertine/xmir stuff anyway
<popey> we have native libreoffice
<popey> not sure what a crowd funder would fund
<popey> mcphail: sorry, can't reproduce
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, native how?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> uh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> libertine isn't native?
<popey> What's your definition of "Native"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> properly made for the os by default
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so libertine/xmir would be more like sy wine if you get me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> however things tht run in wine/libertine can work well very2r ywell et
<SebthreeBQM10HD> c
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, I  went away but was going to say to them something like:  but we got libertine anyway and more programs will be easier to work with that soon
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmm is ota 13 just going to be mostly a bug fix release, no new fatures or as such? that's the impression I seemed to get the other daay when looking at somthing
<popey> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/13
<popey> there's a ton of fix-committed in there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah that's what I was on
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that just looked like bug fixes to me, but not new fetures
<tvoss> mariogrip: Pong, what's up?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, when did that proper calander get inroduced/?  was it ota 11 or 12? I thought that was awesome when first seeing.  when did the blue tittle bar get introduced as well?  11 or 12?  reemember I skipped 11, hence this question
<mcphail> popey: ta
<mariogrip> tvoss: how can i get framebuffers from mir?
<mariogrip> mir_screencast_get_buffer_stream() will that returns MirBufferStream, but what is "MirBufferStream"
<mcphail> popey: I've 85% got persistent IRC working, btw
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mcphail, persistent IRC??  what's that?
<mcphail> SebthreeBQM10HD: IRC which doesn't drop when the screen goes off
<tvoss> mariogrip: a buffer stream is mostly something you can call swap buffers on, please take a look at aethercast, it interfaces with that specific Mir subsystem
<popey> mcphail: neat
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mcphail, is that  client?  or just a way to have irc ?
<mcphail> SebthreeBQM10HD: I've made a quassel server click which runs all the time. The quassel client in the store can connect to it. Not working 100% yet, though
<mariogrip> tvoss: ack, thanks :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mcphail, hmm so  a IRC server via quassel that like anyone can use you mean or?  also oh quassel is now in the standard default ubuntu store ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> having konversation ported over ntively to ubuntu touch would be something to :)
<mcphail> SebthreeBQM10HD: the quasselcore "server" just keeps a persistent connection to whatever IRC server you are using. The quassel client speaks to it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ah right ok i see and nice :)
<popey> neat
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xchat gome isn't that great in librertine, not made my own continer ec
<SebthreeBQM10HD> etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but if I can just download a vesion of quassel from the standard app store, well yes thats something :)
 * SebthreeBQM10HD still prefers Konversation  though
<mcphail> SebthreeBQM10HD: I haven't put the server on the store yet. Need to think of a way to make the experience less "rough"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mcphail, ah ha there it is :) quassel bet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a
<SebthreeBQM10HD> added to the store quite recently as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> 11th July 2016 so reasaobaly recnetly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mcphail, so  thats you then, you put that one in there I guess
 * SebthreeBQM10HD thinks he has to try quassel beta
<mcphail> SebthreeBQM10HD: no - the client app isn;t mine
 * SebthreeBQM10HD hopes irc links will work in it as well in chat
<SebthreeBQM10HD> there's some other irc client in there to
<s`> popey, ogra you know any way to try and turn on the camera flash?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone about still?
<mimecar> SebthreeBQM10HD, Thunderbird can be used as IRC client
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mimecar, oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mimecar, but would have to install into touch first
<mimecar> yes
<mimecar> Firefox is installed on M10
<mimecar> but thunderbird is not installed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mimecar, exactly so would have to make a conainer on own uh, or wait for updates
<mimecar> i think you must create a container
<mimecar> but i haven't enought time time to test it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah, but updates should com eventually
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so wont have to do that on own
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mimecar, any idea how to get libertine/purtine on other devices by the way such as the mx 4
<popey> s`: utorch works for me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, uh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> utorch ?
<popey> what?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the torch app ok i got that installed to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, thought you messaged me but nope
<popey> i did not
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes p
<SebthreeBQM10HD> p:
<masteler> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> masteler, hi
<masteler> is this the place to put a question about Ubuntu Touch (BQ Aquaris E4.5)?
<mimecar> masteler, yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> masteler, yes
<masteler> Where can I follow up my data plan consommation? or What must do I install to get it?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what do you mean?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> network?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> there is unlikely to be a specific app for your mobile network
<masteler> yes, to control and limit mobile data network usage (3G/4G)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> masteler, you can do tht in the ubuntu touch settings
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or most of it
<masteler> not needed to be specific, but generic. As it is possible in android or iOs (without capacity to limit it)
<masteler> I'll try again
<masteler> Thx
<SebthreeBQM10HD> look at the network settings
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you can disable mobile data
<SebthreeBQM10HD> change from 2g 3g 4g etc
<masteler> yesm, we can
<mimecar> I think you can not review data usage
<SebthreeBQM10HD> masteler, may be some sort of for al app for a bit more to
<s`> popey: i tried, it's not working aymore, used to.. i want to address if it's a hw issue or sw... any idea?
<masteler> I'd rather know when to do it. I have 6GB of monthly transfer and my carrier doesn't limit it...
<masteler> aw. Thx. I'll look for an app
<popey> s`: which device?
<popey> masteler: i don't think we have an app to limit data usage
<masteler> BQ Aquarius E4.5
<masteler> I think so.
<s`> popey: Meizu PRO 5
<popey> s`: will test mine later, my bq e4.5 works
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, he left already but yah
 * SebthreeBQM10HD is on the verge of trying quassel bea once downloaded and installed
<strixdio> oh popey lol
<strixdio> didnt realize he came here
<popey> strixdio: ?
